# Saint Haven - Age of Heroes  RP Thread



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 13, 2012)

*Saint Haven - Age of Heroes​*

Are you a hero..? Are you a villain..? Which side would you choose if you could suddenly wield incredible power? Would you serve, oppress, rescue, defend, corrupt, kill, or follow your own set of rules and laws? Crime is on the rise and Saint Haven's police force can no longer contain the dangerous criminals, sociopaths, and vigilantes. The fate of the city, and possibly the world is in your hands as you choose a role and make a difference when we enter, The Age of Heroes.
​
*Background* -Of all of the cities, Saint Haven is surely the worst. What appears to be a regular city during the day becomes a cesspool of crime at night. The police have all but given up hope and lawlessness reigns. From the big wigs downtown, to the turf wars on the East and West, all the way down to the slums on the South Side.. the movers and shakers are all connected to an organized ring of crime. 

Recently, out of sheer desperation, the Mayor of St. Haven sent out an official cry for assistance. His goal? To form an experimental team of defenders that would protect the weak, and help to restore order. Barret Higgins, the Mayor, narrowly survived an assassination attempt after his call to arms. Still, his project carries on. His dream of restoring peace and order to a hopeless city remains.  

*Heroes/Anti-Heroes:*​ 

















​
*Villains:*













​
*Rules:*

1. Please be respectful to RPers and your GMs. If a GM asks you to change something in your template, you're welcome to ask why, or explain, but do not bicker and if requested to do so then please be courteous and make the change. If you can't either resubmit a new PC or perhaps this isn't the type of RP you're looking for. 
2. Everyone has to start somewhere. This is a new age of heroes, and villains, so everyone will have limited control over their abilities starting off.
3. Don't godmode. This includes reality warping, omnipotence, omniscience, ect, ect. If the GMs spot this, we may ask you to revise your character. We want to keep this as free form as possible, but we need you guys to do your part too.
4. The GMs will answer whatever we can in a timely order. We'll help in anyway we can to make things fair and fun for everyone involved.
5. Since this is clearly going to have heroes and villains confronting each other, Player Killing and/or Maiming must be discussed in the OOC thread before being done IC. Rule 7 supersedes rule 5.
6. Please do not post in IC thread unless/until accepted by GMs, thank you.
7. GMs reserve the right for in-game plot oriented deaths. Villains are more likely to be affected by this while others, though rare, are not completely exempt. Drawing too much attention to yourself, good or bad, can result in a player death. This is a measure to balance realistic consequences for player actions.
8. Most importantly, have fun! We've done all we can to give you guys a nice amount of structure and versatility. This is a story based RP, but there's still tons of room for free form RPing and throwing your own spin on things. If you're feeling creative don't be afraid to write up a custom ability, tool, or weapon.

*Key areas:*

*East St. Haven* - Where most Mutants live, Gangs, and is known for property damage being a daily occurrence.
*West St. Haven* - Where most of the mafia families live. They've been known to experiment on themselves for power, and value family over anything else.
*North St. Haven* - The rich district. This is the area where that majority of St. Haven's funding is spent to protect. Cyborgs, Super Soldiers, even Robots have been known to protect this section of the city.
*South St. Haven* - The poor district. Also known as the Slums. People do what they can to get by here. Poverty reigns. Death from hunger or disease are daily occurrences. Many urban legends are spread about the graveyards and junk yards of South St. Haven. Is there any truth to them?
*Central St. Haven* - Busy business sector. This is the largest section of the massive city. Towering skyscrapers stand, and the Mayor's Office is here as well. The City Public Library. The Police Station is damaged and covered in graffiti, showcasing the lack of respect for law. This is the area that seems the most normal, at first glance. Phone booths, news stands, busy store fronts and a vibrant market place. It is, however, common to get robbed even in broad daylight here if you're not wary of the streets or alleys you venture down.

*Here is a list of super powers to help:* 


*Character creation template to help: *


*Play Modes:*

*Free Mode -* In this mode your character interacts with others and/or grows stronger stat wise. You can do whatever you want, basically. Stop bank robberies. Rob banks. Fight gangs or mobsters. Club. Interact with NPCs or PCs. Whatever you want. If however you're wanting to train up your stats, this is the mode to do it in. Bear in mind no character race is equal in potential. For some the stat will go no higher than a 4, 5, or 6. Always verify before training. You can also make up a personal mission for yourself and others to do together. 

*Story Mode -* In this mode, the main story arc progresses. There is a review by the end of each one, and by RPing in these you can obtain new skills and abilities or greater mastery of your current ones. You must be able to provide an explanation for the ability you wish to have unlocked, or the item you wish to have given.


*GameMasters:*
GMs - Ranma Saotome, Shin_Yagami, Atlantic Storm, Serperion Targaryen
Come to us with your questions/concerns, PM or VM us


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
The Meeting Point*

--- 

" _Man, this place is a dump_," Was the first thought that crossed Alexander's mind as he walked through the littered streets of the troubled city. Garbage was scattered everywhere, and not a single car that didn't have a window broken was in sight. He was pretty glad he didn't live around here. Taking out his phone, he checked the route the Mayor had sent him - still a long way away.

"Yo, tool in the fancy suit," A ruffian appeared out of a corner, wielding a pistol and what appeared to be a knife. Tall, and also rather fat. He was wearing a pretty smug grin despite being about to get cut down in a few seconds. "I'm sure a business looking man like you got some money in yo pockets, yeah?" He held his gun up, pointed towards Alex. "So unless you want a bullet in yo skull, I suggest you hand over all ya cash, dig?" 

A few more (around four) similar appearing thugs appeared, though none of them dressed quite as flashily as the other guy, nor were they as overweight. Noticeably, they didn't have a pistol or a knife either, carrying a bat instead. 

Alexander smiled. "Well, I've got some good news for you gentlemen. There's this great new craze flowing through the streets at the moment, that can solve all your cash flow problems! It's called employment." 

"A funny guy, huh? Let's see how funny looking you'll be without a face, fool!" Thug number two charged towards him bat mid-swing. 

Alexander took out his sabre and sliced the bat in half, before chokeslamming him into unconsciousness and pinning him down with his second sabre. He turned to face the rest of the thugs. Enraged, they grabbed their weapons and raced towards him. 

Alex saw through their movements clear as day. Taking out his second sabre from the thug, he disappeared completely from their line of sight darted towards the leader of the group, dodging a stray bullet along the way and thrusting both sabres into his hands, stabbing through them and disarming him of his pistol and knife.

The other gang members attempted to make a run for it, after seeing their leader defeated by him, but...Alex was too quick. He chased after them relentlessly, cutting them down swiftly one by one until they were all down. Sheathing his sabres, he went back on his way to the Mayor's place.


----------



## River Song (Jul 14, 2012)

*Alyce Cassels*
_Good in the worst way possible. _

Alyce walked through the street, it was an off shoot from the high street and the buildings were covered in multi-coloured signs. The signs were covered in various slogans and deals.  Lucia was dressed simply; She had on tight fitting leggings, a button-down shirt that went down to her thighs and a black waistcoat. Her hands were covered in black leather gloves, and she looked good, if she did say so herself. 

Now people always take a dim view of mutants, she had genuinely been asked if she eats babies by one of the people she had revealed her secret to back in the care home, but in reality Alyce was your normal teenager. She hoped to attend Uni next year; she had been saving up the money during her gap year. She had her own apartment, it was small, it was damp but it was hers and Alyce was proud that she wasn’t one of the no-good teenagers who didn’t get of their asses and leeched of the government.

She rounded the corner to the high street. It was a menagerie of shops, stalls and of course shoppers. Alyce skilfully wove her way through the crowd towards her stall. She finally arrived at the stall, popping around to the back, to throw on one of the aprons that perched on nails embedded into the wood.  

“Hey Pops.” She said as she slid behind the stall. Beside her was an old man who looked to be in his late sixties. He had white hair and leant on a walking stick, to most people he loked frail and weak, but to Alyce he was strong.

“ Hey Alyce.” He said, sending her an exuberant look that would be more at home on a teenager. Pops had been the one, who had given Alyce her first job, and he was the one who rented her apartment out to her, she would loathe admitting it but she owed this man far more than money. At first it had been an act of pity, but he soon found out that Alyce was a mutant and he took her under his wing, teaching her the tricks of the trade, not that there many mind you, it was a fruit and veg stall after all. 

“How’s life treating you pops?” she asked, while marking down the price of some over-ripe bananas. “I can’t complain” he said with a twinkle in his eye “Yourself?” he said, while counting the money in the till. “Eh, I’ve had worse days, I’ve got to go to that thing tonight though.” She said before turning around to serve her first customer. 

The day flowed much like that, both of them served customers while maintaining a steady conversation. While Alyce bantered with the old man she almost forgot about the fifty odd years of difference between them.

Suddenly the Alyce turned around, her gloved hands grabbing the wrist of a small girl “If you’re going to steal from us your going to have to do much better that that.” She said, smirking at the girl as she tightened her grip. Suddenly Pop’s pulled Alyce’s arm away, glaring at the mutant all the while. “Alyce, leave the poor girl alone.” He scolded.

“But she was stealing from us.” Alyce said, staring at the small girl. Now Alyce felt bad, the girl was obviously mall nourished. She frowned before grabbing an apple and throwing it at the girl.  “Now get out of here, and if I see you taking food before asking us first again I won’t be so nice.” She growled staring down the girl. The small girl smiled and left, obviously having conflicted emotions about the acidic girl. 

“You see I told you there’s some good in you.” Pop’s teased returning to his place in the stall. 

“Yeah but its buried under layers of hatred and sadism.” She smiled.

“Anyway I’ve got to go to that stupid Mayor Thing. I’ll see you tomorrow if you haven’t died.” She said before tossing her apron onto that bail and sprinting towards the city centre.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Truman Detective Agency / Downtown

Sam sat at his desk wondering yet again how it was he got himself dragged into this.  He had spent the last few decades trying to avoid getting into major confrontations.  He had suffered enough for his country, no one could fault him for backing out now.  Still when the mayor asks you for a meeting you can't just say no.

The desk was covered in papers, notes from various cases, photos, a mess by anyone's standards.  Sam certainly had enough work to do but the looming meeting itched at him.  He took a slow pull of his cigarette.  He was getting more work of late, and the job was getting rougher.  Maybe the mayor was on to something.

As he stood he blew the smoke.  Briefly wondering how long it would be before they told him he can't smoke in his own office again.  He really should just quit but even without the buzz of the nicotine it was a comfort for him from when life was normal.

He headed for the door, can't keep the mayor waiting.  He grabbed his coat and hat from the rack.  As he pulled on the coat he felt the weight of the holster, another comfort from his past.  Pulling the hat low he stepped outside locking the door behind him.

He took one last puff from the cigarette and headed off.  Walking suited his mood better today.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 14, 2012)

*The Amazing Cosmo!™*​
*North St. Haven*​











Yeah, that'd do it. The Amazing Cosmo! Hm, or should it have been, The Spectacular Cosmo! No, both were so damned cheesy! Glancing at his friend, former gang member Garth, short for Garfield, he scowled. Kevin said, "Seriously, man? This is the best you could come up with?" Garfield snickered, and his meaty arms went up in a shrug. "That's all they had, Kev! You look nice!" "Yeah, whatever... I look like a circus reject." Kevin muttered, while throwing some practice punches in front of the body sized mirror.

His reflection looked... well... over the top. He felt goofy. Would everyone else think he was a goofball? His hands gripped his hair as he yelled out, "Argh!" Storming back and forth, Kevin contemplated first impressions. Still, he needed to keep his identity hidden. Garth had a point. No point in pissing off the Dragons, and having a mob of meta-humans assaulting the team on day one. "Why are you dressing like a comic book hero, though?" Garth asked, munching on a party size bag of doritos. "Duh, the Mayor wants heroes, I'm givin' 'em one! Besides, heroes are.. cool. Shut it, what do you know."

As he headed for the window, Kevin paused. "You know, Garth. You could come too. Join us. It'd be a chance to make up for stuff. We could use your strength.. and your toughness." Garth flailed a hand. "That hero junk is for the birds, man. I'm not playing by the Mayor's tune. I want out. The fighting, the crime, I want out.. period. I'll find a nice and peaceful living." Kevin snickered, an eyebrow arching as he said, "Honest work? In Saint Haven...? Good luck with that."

Flipping out of the window, Kevin could see the ground rapidly approaching. Okay... it was time to test these babies out! Concentrate. Energy on the feet. Push! Lasers shot out like rays, not hard enough to pierce the ground yet, but sent him flying ahead from their steady release. Unfortunately, controlling the strength of his lasers was going to take a little work. How'd he know? Well. Rocketing into the sky and flailing uncontrollably was a good sign. 

"Building. Building. Go left!" Kevin kicked his right leg, and it shot him directly into the first building leading to the downtown area. "Ngh!" His body struck the wall hard, and his laser kept blasting him against it. "STOP, DAMN IT!" Shutting his powers off, Kevin plummeted, and landing on a newspaper stand, back first, before crumpling off.

"..Yeah, I'll walk.."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
Magma is Dish Best Served Hot*

--- 

It was a nice day in Saint Haven today. There were no birds out, and the streets were littered with trash, literally and metaphorically. It sickened Stanley to the very core to see common thugs running around with their bats, terrorizing people like they were worth a damn. If he were a lesser person, like them, perhaps he would punch a hole through one of their chests with his fist. But, alas, he was a superior being, and therefore could not indulge in such activities. 

Usually when he was walking through the streets of this trash dump it meant somebody was going to die. Oh, and look! He was walking through the streets this very instant! Somebody was going to die, apparently. His files informed him that there was a leak in his information, some worm in the organization sold some information for some money. And, like all worms, they needed to be pulled out of the ground and stamped on. 

Lighting up a cigarette, Stanley continued his way to their group's secret base. A nice little bar in the pits of the city called 'The Willow Vines' - a rather stupid name, really, given there wasn't a tree in sight. Just more idiots to add to the place. 

He swung the door open and threw his coat onto the coat hanger. 

"Sir, there's no smoking allowed in this area." A nearby waiter went up to him rather nervously. 

"Shut up." Came the simple reply as Stanley continued his way down a set of stairs.  He found the room quickly and entered, dropping his cigarette on the floor as he did so and sat down on the couch, opposite another couch occupied by four rather pitiful looking men. "Alright. So which one of you guys is the worm? All four of you look pretty damn pathetic to me."

"It's him, John Smith." A particularly groggy looking man shoved who Stanley could only assume to be John on the floor. "He sold us out, sir."

"I see." Stanley grinned a murderous smile and lit his fist up. "I believe you are familiar with the punishment, mister Smith?"

"W-wait! Allow me to explain!"

"Shut up." Came the reply, as Stanley got up and picked the man up, before punching him through the gut with his heated fist. "And you, get me a new suit. This one is soiled."

"Of course. Is there anything else you'd like me to do, sir?"

"Yes. Fetch me some bitches," Stanley dropped the now dead body of John Smith and put on a pair of shades. "Because this bitch is _out_."

"...Yes sir."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 14, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
_Today is the day_


Sounds,echoed through the room. Sounds of heavy breathing,rapid fury of punches,and grunts of anger. The one causing these sounds was Mike Williams. Today he had been striking the punching bag,today he wanted to break it. He wanted to see if he could,he wanted to get stronger.

It was not an goal,it was an obsession. His knuckles were a dark shade of red,and felt like they were about to fall of his fists. The pain was overwhelming,at of frustration Mike pulled out two of his pocket knives, and jumped at the punching bag like a wild animal.

As he impaled it with his pocket knife,he used the second one to cut the rope causing it to fall. He began to stab it rapidly,until a calm and gentle voice echoed through the room. Mike wiped the sweat of his face,and began panting harder and he turned around to see Lex secretary.


"Lex would like to see you..project chaos." 


Mike clenched his fist,he hated that name? Project chaos,what the fuck he had a name. He glared at the woman in front of him,the malice in his eyes yet she stood still with no emotion like she was a robot? Really she was not intimidated,knowing full well what he was capable of?

"What are you still doing here! Do I need to cut a bitch! I will be there so get the fuck out!"

Mike began to take a few steps forward,the woman simply causally walked away,he sighed. He just wanted his water bottles. He picked up two and began to waterfall both down his mouth,He was drinking it as if he never had water before. The way he was drinking made a mess on his training outfit.

soon the water bottles ran out of water. As he was about to walk to Lex office,he realized he did not have to. Because a certain voice greeted him,he slowly turned around sighing as Lex stood before him. What did he want?


"Well?" 

"I am just hear to remind you,that you have joined the mayor...team experiment. I expect you to be on your best behavior. Understood?"


"I got it. Trust me. I am heading out now."


Lex was heading for the stairs back to his office,but then turned his head to say one more thing.

"Play nice."

And with that Mike got ready and headed out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
First Contact - The Hunter and Wrath*

--- 

It'd a few hours since he killed the worm, maybe. It took the men precisely twenty minutes to get him a new suit - though the bitches never came. He lost a lot of time waiting for that, actually. But, damn, he was so bored now. Sitting in a small room with a corpse wasn't exactly what he called 'fun'. Getting up, Stanley decided it was time to go kill some time in the city. And by time, he meant people.

Today was a big day, apparently. The Mayor had supposedly gathered up a bunch of super powered heroes to line up a team and clean the city. A decent plan, on paper, but the heroes he gathered up would undoubtedly be made of trash, with only a few being capable of even holding a candle against him. Stanley had a perfect idea of the state of the city, crime and darkness had taken a complete hold of it, and the Mafia controlled virtually everything that went on in the town. He should know. After all, he the city's pre-eminent Crime Lord.

In any case, the Mayor's attempts at restoring order to the city might have been admirable were they not so stupidly optimistic and silly. Though, despite that, Stanley headed over to the hall anyway. Maybe one of those losers wouldn't suck, or something? He kind of doubted it.

The journey to the hall was, thankfully, short. Unsurprisingly, the place was completely crowded with reporters and people eager to ask that old fool about this new team he'd assembled. Maybe he could sneak one of his agents in here? That was a plan. Placing himself within the back of the crowd, Stanley hid himself and waited for these 'heroes' to come back. They would almost certainly be very noticeable people. 

"Excuse me sir, are you one of the heroes?" A couple of reporters approached him, with mics and cameras.

"No." Stanley replied and moved away from them before his impulses kicked in. "_Idiots_..."

He continued to wait at that spot patiently, until...the first of them arrived. A relatively tall man with dark hair, light green eyes, dressed in a rather sharp looking suit with sabres at his side. Immediately, Stanley could tell that not only was this guy one of the heroes, but this one was also not one to be taken lightly. It was an instinct he'd developed over the years of recruiting in the Mafia; he had an eye for value. "Hm..." He narrowed his eyes. "This kid...yes, I see. So he's one of _them_."

Smiling a malicious grin, the Red Hunter turned back and headed home, satisfied. Maybe this little project of that old fool's _wasn't_ so futile. This could be a fun little game.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 15, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel*
*Saint Haven - Downtown*

_The Mayor is a fool_​
_Flashing cameras. Military soldiers posted with blockades everywhere. Not a scum bucket in sight. It was a media circus, and the Mayor already wasted a huge portion of the tax payers money to do this in front of the busy crowd. Smug bastard. Look at him. Smiling and waving like he's some kind of damned rock star. Acting like he owns the city. My city. This is *my* city. It's my job to protect it. Run it smoothly. He's just the face. Plump ass Super Mario lookin' asshole. *I'm* the brains, and I *told* him this was a bad ideal. _

_Did he listen to me? No. No one ever listens to Leon until shit gets out of hand. I've got the gangs and the mob right where I want them. Yeah, things are bad, but they're content. Things could be way worse. They will be. For him. He survived one assassination attempt.. the second is going to put him down.. permanently. Where is she..? Yeah, there she is. Posted right where I told her to be. I paid her a pretty damn penny, so she'd better not miss._

"It's coming along nicely, isn't it, Leon?" asked the Mayor. He looked overjoyed, and continued waving at the crowd as he waited for any heroes willing to answer the call, or those he personally sought out, to make their arrival. Leon smiled, cryptically. "Yeah, Mayor Higgins. It's coming along _perfectly_."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
I Pity the Fool*

--- 

This was so exceptionally lame. The cameras were busted out, and even the military blockades made an appearance. These people were really desperate for help, though as he walked up to the platform, cutting one of the blockades in half idly on his way there, he couldn't help but think the Mayor looked a bit like a tool. He was sure he was a nice guy, but the smiling and waving felt superficial and fake. 

"_The guy next to him was probably the guy pulling the strings,_" Alexander thought to himself, sheathing his sabre. "_Looks like a pretty cool guy, but the eyepatch is rather...off-putting_." 

A camera-man rushed up to him from where he had cut the blockade and held a mic up to his face. "Hello! Could you introduce yourself to us please? And since you are the first one here, can I assume you are the leader of the group? If not, what is your role in this team?"

Alex sighed and grabbed the mic. "I am Alexander Fortis. Age 25, and for the ladies out there, I'm single," He winked at the camera. "Anyway, as for my role the team...well, I suppose I'm the guy that kicks ass." He finished, passing the mic back to the cameraman. 

Quickly, he reached the steps and got up to the platform, and waved politely to the Mayor, before narrowing his eyes at the other, rather suspicious looking, guy. "Hello. It'll be a pleasure working with you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
The Live Show*

--- 

Stanley turned on the television in his room and switched to the news, grabbing a beer and taking off his tie. The 'Mayor's Speech, live', eh? "Yes, that guy certainly is still 'live, right now..." He grinned, crushing his beer can and throwing it out the window. "Ah, Higgins, you old coot. You were so caught up in your little pipe dream you failed to see one of your own were planning your death right beneath your eyes..."

Admittedly, Stanley had been rather shocked when Steele approached him with the offer. If he provided him assistance in the assassination of the Mayor, then once Steele took over the city, he would lower the heat on his Mafia. Of course, this was a blatant lie on Steele's part, and Stanley knew it. Which was why he was going to kill him later on. 

Two birds in one stone. Or rather, one very annoying old man long overdue for his grave, and a meddlesome moron with an eyepatch with one fistful of magma. 

He would enjoy this. 

Unbeknownstto the heroes and the Mayor, Stanley had scouted out the area beforehand and placed an assassin of his own choosing on a nearby high rise building, a building so perfect for this job Stanley wondered if this tower was made for the purpose of killing the Mayor one day. He certainly wouldn't put it past Steele. The assassin was an expert in sniping, hiding and escaping. Perfect for this job, really. If the first attack failed, then...well, Stanley had a contingency installed in case. The 'reporters' installed within the crowd, were not exactly reporters. But rather, they were his own men, armed with weapons. 

Though, Stanley was also pretty sure that would fail as well. This was merely to test the skill and strength of the young heroes the foolish Mayor had gathered; the real assassination would come later, when the seas would be calm...

"Enjoy your happiness while you can, Mayor Higgins," Stanley smiled. "Because this will be the last time you will ever achieve such happiness."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 15, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Downtown
So... I guess I'm a hero?​*
Kevin walked up to the gathering trying to figure out how to approach it. Cool dash. A flip maybe? Laser power? Oh well. It didn't matter! Running up, Kevin pushed a palm off of a reporter's head, and hurdled over others. "Hello, ladies and gentlemen! Bow in awe, wonder, and excitement.. here he is.. to protect you, and the wonderful city of St. Haven. THE AMAZING COSMO!" Arms spread, when people laughed, he found himself glad that he had on a mask.. for they'd see his blush of shame otherwise.

Trotting up the stairs to the podium the Mayor stood near, he offered the man a shake of his hand. "That's a nice outfit. I love the colors! Oh, Cosmo.. is your hero design based on space?!" "You got it, Pops." Standing on the opposite side of where Wrath did, he crossed his arms. He glanced at Leon, nodding, and Leon gave him a small sneer of disdain. "Jeez, tough crowd.." Kevin muttered, relaxing in his pose, arms crossed.

"And what might your role be?" asked a reporter, holding out their mic. Cosmo scoffed, arms crossing firmly. "Beating the shit out of criminals and showin' 'em who runs this city! I'm here to kick ass and take names!" The Mayor cleared his throat, a sign for Cosmo to go easy on the language, and Kevin's eyebrow arched. "You okay, gramps? Oh, OH. I'm here to kick behind and take names. Edit that last part out, please?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
The Live Show*

--- 

Stanley laughed. Oh, yes, he was going to enjoy killing this new guy a lot. Very much so. Indubitably so, even. His corpse count was going to grow very big soon. "Cosmo, eh?" He smiled. He'd need to remember that name. 

But, what bothered him wasn't the acrobatic bofoon in the overly colourful outfit; it was the other guy. Alexander Fortis, he said? That guy was a threat, definitely. Though to the untrained eye, what Alexander did to that barricade might have appeared to have been nothing, Stanley knew better. He could barely see the man draw his sabre before cutting it in half in one quick movement. 

Another thing bothered him, though. He had an aura similar to he did...he couldn't exactly sense it through the television, but he could definitely see it there. The aura of those who had undergone The Trial. The way he walked, the way he carried himself, even the way he talked. He'd had enough experience with former Dreamscapers to be able to sniff them out from a mile away. He could also tell that this Alex guy failed his Trial, but so did everybody. Everybody except him, that is. 

Finishing off his last can of beer and throwing it out the window, Stanley contemplated the situation. So far he had a Dreamscaper, an eyepatched bald guy, and a...a guy to deal with. Things didn't look too bad.

Though, his gut instinct told him he and Alexander Fortis would clash eventually. But, among other things, his gut also told him he was hungry.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2012)

*Saint Haven: Eastern Part*

From the vantage point of a building's rooftop, Rasphiel looks at the city below him.  The disgusting, teeming masses of humanity that he sees repulses him to his very being.  Worthless shit-flinging apes, squandering the gift that the Creator bestowed upon them.  This hellhole of a city is proof of everything that's wrong with these human stains.  Gang warfare, rampant corruption, and the general lawlessness of the place is humanity's face staring right back at Rasphiel.  The Host of Heaven were fools to not let him exterminate the filth from the face of this world.  What purpose would it serve to punish him like this, limiting him to a disgusting body of a species he so despises?  It was indescribably confining, worse than any prison he could think of.  Surely even Hell with its eternal torments would be better than being trapped in this sickly flesh.  This would only serve to make him hate them even more, seeing their debauchery first-hand.  

With his severely limited talents and practically zero resources to speak of, Rasphiel can only resort to cleaning up scum that's even worse than the average hairless ape.  However, no matter how many gang members or drug dealers he punches through, there's always new ones taking their place.  It was a fruitless struggle, but he's been at it for quite a while now, so why stop the habit?  Better to leave some thugs lying dead in the gutter, with fist-sized holes through their chest, than none at all.  A warrior Angel of Heaven, even one who has lost so much, can't afford to do nothing.  

There were reports of the local Mayor about to make a heartfelt speech about how all the talented people in the city should assemble to defend the weak and impose order on a chaotic city.  Noble sentiments, but it's probably all a crock of shit at the end.  These idiots can only make things worse, judging from what Ras has seen.  Still, it couldn't hurt to come.  Perhaps there was a chance, a very small one, that a glimmer of hope could be found underneath all the excrement they made for themselves.

There's only one way to find out...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~A City of Dangers~*

A gasp of air escaped Shannon's mouth, as she collapsed, with hands on her knees. With a little smoke in the air and the sound of a high bustling city, she knew she was probably in the right place; but maybe at the wrong time. Shannon quickly massaged her temples, trying to think back at what had caused all this trouble in the first place.

Oh yeah that's right, it was the mayors message, bringing her here in the first place. Granted he didn't probably set it up to this stage, where she would get ambushed, but in the end he lead the situation to eventually occur. 

Her parents don't have much money, and she didn't want to be one to ask for something they shouldn't even know about. Plus that would have raised suspicion among them and that's the last thing she needs at this moment. So instead of getting money, she decided to fly herself across town, just high enough so no one would really notice, but low enough where she'd have enough oxygen to breath.

Unfortunately while traveling her concentration broke, which dematerialized the wings she had formed, causing her to crash down towards the ground. Without much time to waste she created a small block of pixels, which had been enough to break her fall, but still not without complete injury. The block, even after saving her, still had crashed down into the rock ground, and caused Shannon to gain a few cuts and scrapes along with it. 

Looking upwards she noticed she was surrounded by a group of rather rapacious humans; at least judging by their looks. The pixels under her quickly broke apart, but it seemed not to be quick enough, as the men gained a look of hatred in their eyes.

They had already seen that she wasn't, what they'd call, a 'human being'. She was a power owning freak. They sprung into action quickly, being thrown metal crowbars and the like from a man riding a motorcycle, and before she knew it, they were attacking. 

Not wanting to harm them, she quickly sprinted across the street, but they managed to keep up on foot. Deciding she would have to defend herself, she created a rather poorly made sword. Seeing this ability in action only made the men angrier with her, as they came in at a alarming rate.

The first man tried to hit her in the back of her head, but she quickly responded, fending and deflecting with her strangely made pixelated sword. If this were a normal, sharpened sword, it may have cut through, or at least dented the crowbar; but since she had to make it in a hurry, the sword was only able to parry the attacks.

One after another the marauding group of men attacked, and with each strike Shannon knew she couldn't continuously defend herself. Before taking a run for it she not only deflected the following blow towards her, but managed to know the crowbar out of the man's hand and into the group. She knew this wouldn't do much but it should at least buy her some time. Dematerializing the sword, she ran straight into the alleys and emerged near the city hall, now remembering this is how she managed to get here in the first place.

Now finally catching her breath, she created a set of glasses that covered her eyes; they weren't well made, and in fact, looked rather pixely, much like the 'deal with it' glasses she's seen online. However most people will take seeing that as a joke, more so than thinking that she has powers to materialize random objects to her pleasure. 

But the reason for creating these pair of shades was simply so if she were to run into those men again they hopefully wouldn't instantly recognize her. She still found it a shock though how insane others will go if they find out you're a super powered human.

But with her beige trench coat jacket, black sunglasses, and her hands now in her pockets, she felt like some investigator; or at least some strange predator that you see in the neighbor hood watch signs. Before she could truly laugh at those ideas which had popped into her head, she realized that she should probably get to the cities center.
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 16, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Downtown

Well, everything seems to be going well!​*
Another one showed up. This one with.. sunglasses? Wait, are those the _Deal With It_ glasses?! She was so cool! Kevin kept his composure, though, trying to stand brazen and look.. well, reliable. No easy task for an energetic and mouthy teen like him. "Amazing Cosmo.. were you originally from the circus?" Asked a reporter. "No you little asshole, I wasn't from the circus!" Kevin shouted, about to lunge down and attack him, but the Leon snapped him back by the arm."Calm down, or I _make_ you calm down."

Kevin glanced at the one eyed man in the trench coat warily. This strength.. this was a mutant's strength.. but.. harder. His arm felt like stone.. or worse. After a few effortless struggles, Kevin said, "You know, yer pretty strong, baldie." Leon growled, as Kevin raised his arm and wiped the man's head, "..Spit shine? Lemme touch ya up right quick.." Leon shoved him into place, the teenager stumbling, and grinning beneath his mask. "Annoying little bastard..." The man mumbled.

Kevin stretched, and faced the Mayor, "Hey, Mayor Higgs. How much longer do we gotta wait? You got any other people comin'? I wanna check out our cool super hero base.. get some training in.. stomp some villains, you know, hero stuff! The Mayor smiled in his openly jolly manner and said, "Two o clock! We're accepting heroes until two o clock!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 16, 2012)

Westchester

Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters

Weeks ago

Alvaro "Alfie" De Winter.

"Please, take a seat." The graduate did as instructed while his mentor positioned himself behind his desk. "So is this where I get my class ring, a cigar maybe....... I wouldn't say no to sharing a drink, maybe some of that....." Whoops, his carelessness showed there as he just gave himself way there. It was that carelessness that often negated his invulnerability and unreadable thoughts. 

"A glass of what?" He couldn't help but smile, it hadn't gone unnoticed that bottle he kept in his office would occasionally be just slightly less full than when he had last poured from. Just a glass or two every month or so, not much that he felt compelled to do something about it and not that he condoned underage drinking but the prime suspect hailed from a place where you could go out and by a drink legally at 16. Despite having been operating out of Salem Center for over five years now, he had been slow to adept.

Alvie wisely kept his mouth and was suddenly fascinated by a paperweight stationed in the desk. 

"Nevermind." Xavier cleared his throat. "Sadly no ring, or anything else to go with your diploma." At this point Alf deemed it safe to make eye contact again. 

"Actually I called you here because I had something I wished to propose to you and I was hoping you would be interested." Normally during a pause like this in a conversation, the other party would give a polite yes, or please continue, maybe even a lay it on me...... Alf just shrugged, for some reason he had bad feeling about this. It did not make him that curious, and instead he was considering excuses to leave the room.

"As you know I was recently in Saint Haven to assist in the outreach program a friend of my runs there and as a result I got into contact with the city's mayor who shared some interesting ideas with me." It wasn't until the next part that the young psionic's attention was grabbed. "Would you believe that they are starting a superhero team in Saint Haven?"

When he stopped laughing he asked. "What?" Some chuckling followed this. "So like in the comics, you know with the tights and the capes?"

"Well I'm not knowledgable on their choice of dress, but I suppose the comics wouldn't be that far off."

 "Great, just what I needed, I got to juggle around all the classes, studying and partying, now I also need to watch out for Captain Oblivious or whatever who might blow up my dorm while fighting off invading space chimps."

"Well perhaps the comics are that far off....."

The professor was interrupted by his prot?g? though, who had suddenly turned deadly serious. It had just clicked. "Why the need for a Superhero team?"

"Well the crime rate, in particular the incidents involving empowered indiv." Once again he was interrupted.

"So they are setting up a team to take down the rocked powered purse snatchers and the gravity defying bank robbers, does that really happen that often that it warrants a superpowered taskforce?"

"I can see where you are going with this, and like usual you immediately assume the worst."

"Worst being, what?" Despite his ranting, there was a characteristic lack of emotion to his voice and body language. He rarely got angry,  it was more a highly pissed off with a neutral expressionless face. "That this team will spent a large share of their time taking down the mutant minority, considering they make up a large portion of the city's poorest?"

"That this might just be an ideal way of gradually working towards a government funded superpowered gestapo dressed in tights that are camera friendly and would look great on trading cards while shooting down mutants?"

"You know what thinking like that will lead to." This was probably his greatest fear, this distrust that consumed Alfie was leading him directly to the path of what was once his greatest friend. "You can't assume that all of humankind is like that."

"They aren't, but I'm well aware of that but there are enough like that and what makes it so bad is that there is no public outcry when some politician from the bible belt is using a third grade interpretation of the good book to justify his proposal to execute those with a confirmed X-gene and to sterilize their direct relatives."

It was silent for a moment, it was clear that he wasn't done ranting but he expected the professor to interrupt him with something deliciously naive and optimistic. 

"If was just waiting for you to take a break, you are free to continue ranting if you want just let me know when you are done so that I can get to the point of why we are discussing this."

He normally never smoked inside the mansion, in accordance with Xavier's request but this was a moment that just called for it. 

"Alright, now I can understand your concerns but I would like to look at this more positively and hope that this would lead to great things, especially considering that several mutants have been approached to join this team......"

"No fucking way." Another nasty habit he normally repressed. " I can tell where this is heading and you can just forget it, I'm sorry for being rather lacking in eloquence and subtlety at the moment but this is not sitting right with me, this just screams Jackie to me, or maybe even Egghead but I'm not interested and completely wrong for something like that." He took his leave, no way in hell he was going to play along with this. 

Present time​
You know sometimes when you are dreading something, when the day comes it turns out that it wasn't that big of a deal actually and that you had no idea it wouldn't be nearly as awful as you expected. Well this wasn't one of those situations, honestly Alvie was here for 2 minutes and already he liked it better when he had to get his wisdom teeth pulled. 

They made some kind of publicity stunt out of this, and he was in no mood for this media circus. He just pulled up his hoodie and pushed his way past the nosy reporters but this wasn't that well thought trough. The soldiers in charge of security saw him as a threat and before he knew he was surrounded by guards that were yelling at him to stop and identify himself. 

"I was invited you dicks, and get those stupid things out of my face." He restrained himself beyond that, those rifles pointed were annoying it would've been satisfying to show just how pointless they were...... But he was a big boy, he could keep himself from antagonizing these dicks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Normality*

--- 
 
This was turning into some kind of joke. Was he the only normal one here? Okay, maybe 'normal' was the wrong word to use, given that this was a team meant for  super powered and/or exceptional individuals (such as himself), but he seemed to be surrounded by ridiculously immature people right now who appeared socially inept. Bar that Leon guy, but he was creepy, and was giving off 'villain-vibes'. The eyepatch was a classic villain accessory. As was the obnoxious and overconfident grin. It was like the knife and butter of any competent villain that was worth remembering. 

Unfortunately, he had never encountered any before. Alex had always cut them down quickly before they got to do anything. Maybe this guy would be different? Assuming he was a bad guy anyway. As Leon passed him a glance, Alexander looked away immediately and turned his attention to the Mayor. "_Crap, was I staring too much_?" He wonders, pulling at his collar.

Meanwhile, the socially inept kid with the motor mouth continued to antagonize the reporters, whilst the moron in the bright coloured clothes continued to prance about with his 'acrobatics'. "This is hopeless." Alex mumbles, sweatdropping. 

Sighing, he approaches the Mayor and taps him lightly on the shoulder. "This is the team you assembled? Really? I was expecting more competent people, but this just seems like a...ragtag bunch of misfits, and one very sharply dressed Casanova to me. Please tell me the other 'heroes' are more..." Alex throws a slight look of disdain towards Cosmo. "Competent looking."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 17, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins
Saint Haven
So far, so good!​*
This was splendid! Absolutely fun! Delightful! Sure, he'd taken a bullet for it, but some things in this life are worth it, aren't they? This was definitely one of them. Already he could see something beautiful in the works. Something they might not be able to see, but he definitely could. So many bright, and vibrant personalities. Oh, he was well aware of the type of people that made criminals. Cold hearts. Indifference. Rudeness. Cruelty. Pettiness. Vengeful hearts. Hateful thoughts. These qualities and more, made up the type of men and women the District Attorney always ran into.

He believed in these people, though. The eccentric. The unique. The fantastic. The abnormal. That's what this city needed. It was like the church he passed the other day. In the broken down, raggedy, terrible South side of Saint Haven. The violence, the poverty, the busted windows and broken street lights. It was as if nothing beautiful could ever be found there, and yet, as they drove by the church.. he saw the most beautiful flower garden he ever laid eyes on.

Out of all of that crime.. out of all of that misery, and poorness.. something odd remained. Something pronounced, it's greatness shining even brighter due to the grotesqueness surrounding it. It was in that beauty.. that let him know what he was doing, was the right thing. It was in the bizarre, it was in the unprecedented... that change, usually came about. So, facing Wrath, the most normal of the bunch but eccentric in his own rights, Higgins could tell, he said, "Oh I don't know my young friend. I'm sure we'll get all types of heroes showing up today. Sometimes, though, wonderful things are discovered in the most unexpected places."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
Business*

---

Stanley set the television onto record and put his coat back on. He'd watch this crap later. Watching this made him want to kill people. He checked the shattered clock on his slightly blood stained walls; 1: 30 PM. Plenty of time to kill, then. And of course, by time, he still meant people. Why would he kill time? Time was an intangible concept, that was used to measure the duration of events, and the interval between them. Stanley was pretty glad who ever made that dumb phrase up was dead; one less person he had to kill. 

The streets were practically empty now. There were still the same cars parked, still wrecked and gratified on, but there were no people walking around like usual. Leaving his house, he saw the two empty cans of bear that he just chucked outside. Drats. He was hoping they would have hit somebody on the head. Sighing in disappointment, he slid his sunglasses up his nose until they rested neatly on his eyes, revealing just enough of his eyes so that any child who looked upon him would soon need a new pair of underwear. Stanley was nothing if not stylish. 

Luckily, the meeting point wasn't far away this time. He'd arranged for a meeting between himself and a bunch of acquaintances inside the Mafia regarding the 'true' assassination of Mayor Higgins. This restaurant was slightly classier than the one he went to before, in that this was reserved only for the rich people of the city. It was one of the few places in the city Stanley didn't hate. 

Opening the door, he walked over to the front desk. "Room 413."

The manager raised an eyebrow and took out a notebook. "Sir, I'm afraid the rooms only go up to 40." He smiled politely.

Good, the manager was doing his job properly. He was ordered to say that any time anybody asked for room 413, his group's secret meeting room. "I'm not going to ask you again, Edward. Room 413," He said, taking of his shades and revealing his dark black eyes. "Now."

Edward remained impassive, and nodded. This was the real deal. Another part of their discussed plan; instead of bothering with silly ID cards and whatnot, Stanley would simply walk in and show the manager his eyes. Edward had been working with Stanley long enough to be able to recognize his signature dark black eyes. "Right this way, sir." He put down his notebook and led the Red Hunter down a spiral stairway, and into a corridor, until they reached a dead end. Or what appeared to be one. Pulling down one of the nearby lights installed upon the walls, the wall opened up, revealing another room inside. 

"Enjoy, sir."

The familiar smell of smoke filled Stanley's nose. Yep, this was the room alright. "Hello, idiots," Stanley greeted them, throwing his coat over on a sofa and settling down on a chair around the table. "I see you're all here."

One of the suited men laughed, taking off his shades and fedora, revealing piercing blue eyes and dark brown hair. "I see you never change, Stanley. Crazy, but efficient as usual,"He said, taking a sip of his drink. "You've been taking good 'care' of the city." He observed.

Stanley regarded him coldly. Jonathan Loa, a rather insufferable man, but admittedly very competent and far more capable than he [Stanley] was willing to admit. "No shit, idiot," Stanley said, ignoring the wine. "You'll do well to remember who I am the next time you make such a stupid observation."

Another one of the men coughed. This guy had silver hair, and matching onyx eyes. Steven Stone. He was the highest ranked member among the people sitting on the table, and among other things one of the few men Stanley respected in this organization of assholes and morons. He was highly competent, and knew how to take care of things without being an idiot about it. "Anyway," Steven said, ignoring his drink too, he cast his gaze at Stanley. "Regarding the meeting of the heroes, I trust you have a plan?"

"Who do you take me for?" Stanley raised an eyebrow. "Of course I do."

"Well let's here it then, Stanley!"

"Shut up you jackass, I was getting to that," Stanley growled.  "In any case, I was approached by the Mayor's right hand man, Leon Jenkins. He too wishes to kill the Mayor. We struck a deal; I assist him in the assassination, and he lays off of us when he takes over the city."

Jonathan frowned. "Are you stupid? The man is obviously going to backstab you after this."

"Again, I was getting to that," Stanley sighed. "I've set up two things for this. A single sniper on top of a building who will shoot the Mayor during the speech. This will be a failure," He states. "Which is why I've already prepared an escape route for him, and also hidden numerous other assassins and people within the reporters. This will fail too, and ultimately is just for me to test out the capability of these 'heroes'."

Steven raised an eyebrow. He was impressed by the depth of the Red Hunter's plan. "I'm assuming you have more?"

"Yes, if you people would stop interrupting me," Stanley replied, impatiently. "During this, I'll tip off the others that the assassination was Leon's idea with one of my agents. Once he's arrested, the rest of those tools will be lulled into a false sense of security and relax. After that happens, and the Mayor sends them out on 'missions' and such, I strike and finish him off myself."

The other members around the table began to mumble, whilst Jonathan simply finished his drink without a word. "This is a good plan." He said finally, breaking the silence.

"What did I say about stupid observations?"


----------



## Bringer (Jul 18, 2012)

Riley Roth-Spirit
_My new life_

Voices,voices everywhere! Riley could hear them,but this was normal for her. She would always hear them,rather she was alone or with somebody. But there was something different,these voices. They were....charismatic,open,nice. Not the voices of corruption or demons,but voices of good. Riley could not help but to feel so....safe,but some what nervous. She has never truly interacted with people for years.

...Not that she could,she knows she cant make any attachments. If she made any bonds,her manipulative father...or even worse....that devil! Could tug on her heart strings and manipulate her,so it was decided. I will not make any friends,I dont want them to get involved with my troubles. The truth is the reason why Riley is joining this so called team,is not for the sole fact to help people.

Its more then that,its so she wont be alone,for her sanity. Riley sensed people,emotions everywhere. A truly colorful bunch,she had been in the back,sitting in the shadows not to far away from the mayor or Leroy,speaking of Leroy that was something about that guy,.....he draws demons around him...and demons only like to be around negative,evil people. There is something we do not know about him.

Riley stood up,and walked forward where she was seen by the crowd,heck even the Mayor and Leroy turned in shock. 


"Ri-Riley when did you get here?"

"What are you doing here! Creeping up like that!"

"I have always been here,I arrived before any of you did. You set up this stage and the curtains before hand,so I waited here."

"Riley...I am sorry when did not say anything earlier,I had no ide-

"Its okay. I am not really noticed much,I am used to it."

Riley spoke,words as bland and monotone as the color grey,she simply put up her hood and stood amongst the other heroes,not showing any signs of emotions,not making the slightest eye contact.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth
*_In Route To / At The Meeting Point_

Sam made his way quickly through the backstreets to the gathering place.  He kept his hat low and his coat pulled tight out of habit more than concern for his identity.  He didn't really have an identity anymore, not one that was worth protecting at least.

From far above the streets he watched himself travel.  He idly thought how it used to be distracting "seeing" from multiple places at once but he'd long since gotten used to the idea.  His unusual perspective gave him a closer tie to the truth though, crime was everywhere.  Even with his talents - even if he wanted to there was no stopping it all.

He walked quickly.  The filth on the street knew enough to leave him alone, that was good educating them otherwise would have slowed him down.  His perspective from above guided him to avoid the handful of fights going on, probably gang related not his area.

A part of him winced at sudden light, across town a bedroom light clicked on.  He made a mental note, Mrs. Jones was cheating on her husband.  He'd have to arrange for the proof but that was one step closer to the paycheck.

He stepped out from the alleyways as he approached the meeting place.  The supposed "heroes" were an awfully colorful bunch.  The mayor was clearly as insane as they were.  He bit his tongue though, no need to start trouble.

He idly looked over the others as he waited for the Mayor to move things along.  The man really was an idiot, he couldn't have made this a bigger target if he hung a bulls eye around his neck.


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2012)

*Adrian Harvey*
_The Road to hell is paved with good intentions_.

Adrian?s alarm went off, the sound of the radio filling the room. He groaned, rolling over onto his stomach, tangling his duvet around himself. He stared at his alarm clock in disbelief, he couldn?t for the life of him remember why he had set it for six O?clock, and then it hit him. He had an appointment today.   

With a renewed sense of vigour Adrian stood up, letting the duvet fall to the ground. He sighed looking at his room, he would clean it up when he got home, this would be lazy by the standards of normal person but Adrian?s dismissal was even worse considering he could do it in half the time. He was still getting used to using his telekinesis for ordinary things. He often found himself dragging heavy thing around before realising that he could save himself the bother. 

Groggily Adrian walked into his bathroom, living on your own had its benefits and your own bathroom was Adrian?s favourite. Yawning he turned the shower on, adjusting the dial to its lowest setting. He took off his cotton top and slid of his sleeping bottoms. He looked apprehensively at the shower before stepping in, stifling a yelp as the cold water hit his back. He leant against the wall as the cold water hit him, waking him up almost immediately.

Now in a slightly better mood he reached over and turned the dial back to its normal setting, smiling as the water began to heat up. He slowly went through the motions of preparing himself for the day ahead. He washed his body, shampooed and conditioned his hair; one must look their best after all. 

He stepped out of the shower and slipped on a pair of boxers before setting about to clean his teeth. Satisfied that he looked presentable Adrian stepped out of his bathroom, watching absent-mindedly as the steam billowed out of the room. 

He faintly recognised the blare of the radio coming from his bedroom; he must have not shut it off. He moved through to his bedroom and leaned over his queen-size bed to turn the radio off but he was cut off when the dj started to play a song. Adrian Grinned, he liked this song. 










​
?I?m felling sexy and free.?

He sang along with the song, walking out of his bedroom, this was the terrible villain Lucifer, a man who danced around his apartment in his boxers to Jessie J. He chuckled to himself as he imagined if people saw him. Adrian and Lucifer were two separate entities and he liked to keep it that way, that?s how you became powerful after all, every politician is two faced, there was no reason for Adrian not to be.

He proceeded to rifle through his fridge; all he had left was some left over?s from the Chinese he ordered a couple of night ago. Sighing he decided he would ?acquire? some food on his way there.   The sounds of the radio slowly faded out, and Adrian smiled as he shut it off, today would be a god day.  He opened his wardrobe and picked out a suit, he only ever wore suits when he was Lucifer.

He sighed looking at the clock, he had plenty of time. He exited out of his apartment and slowly made his way down the flight of stairs. His eyes darted to a door he passed on his way down, so Alyce was at the stall, he could steal food from her. 

He made his way to the market, humming while he went. He eventually arrived at the busy square, his eyes quickly found his father?s stall and he made his way to it, he liked how people seemed to part for him, it gave him an ego boost, it was always nice to know you intimidated people.
He caught Alyce?s eye as he walked over to the stall ?Hey whore, how?s your day been?? he asked standing in front of her. 

?Not bad Princess, I was just wondering when you?re sorry ass would show up.? She said smiling at Adrian. They both knew about each other?s powers but Alyce didn?t know about the existence of Lucifer. 

?My _fine_ sorry ass? he corrected, grabbing a pair and biting into it. He looked over to his Father who was serving an old woman and gave him a quick wave.  He chatted to Alyce for a few more minutes, Alyce was a nice girl under all of her bravado and his Father had seemingly taken a shine to her. He was able to break down her barriers because he could feel her emotions, but he had to admit for someone who was planning to major in Bio-chemistry she was a decent actor.

He wanted to stay and chat to her for a little longer, but he had an appointment to make, Lucifer couldn?t be late because of Adrian?s mistakes, and so with a final good bye he once again strode off, heading for the rougher part of town.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 19, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
_Business_


Mike walked out the door,being greeted by the noisy streets of saint haven. What did he expect,today he and lex stayed in the house in central saint haven,instead of where they normally stay and live north saint saint haven. It was something Mike learned to get used to,they had a mansion in north saint haven and Lex owned many buildings in central saint haven,where he works.

Of course he would make a home out of it,and Lex wanted to be close,as the speech was in central saint haven. As Mike stepped out he was greeted by his chauffeur,his limo driving. Despite Mike attitude to the world he has never really appreciated of the privileges and the things he has,Mike sighed? What did Lex send the limo?

Why not a vehicle that draws less attention,Mike just sighed as he entered and seen his normal driver rick. Mike did not say a utter word,he just relaxed and crossed his arms,and his chauffeur was well aware of where Mike had to be.

As Lex corp was not to far from the mayor office,Mike assumed this ride wont be long. But damn traffic made it take forever! Mike was starting to get irritated? Why there had to be traffic now! Why fucking now? As he could have sworn the light has been red for 20 minutes straight.......he could not take it anymore!

"GUUUH! I will get there on my own! Just turn around I will run." 

Mike opened the limo door,as his chauffeur was about to disagree about his decision Mike gave him something he would like to call the "Shut the fuck up and listen to me stare!" Which as always made his chauffeur stay quiet and follow orders.

"Okay,I am not that far,I can get there by running."


Mike began sprinting at incredible speeds,due to the fact he did not want to run into people in the side walk,he was running in the road,jumping car to car,which would increase his arrival time. As he was getting close he noticed something,in the ally they were a man and a woman standing against a brick wall while a man...a man,his arms were sparkling in yellow and orange sparkles?

Mike quickly jumped off the car he was standing on and jumped to the sidewalk,he observed the moment,with his hearing being 10x better then a normal human,he could hear the conversation from a decent distance.

"Di-didn't you hear me! Give me your money! Or I will kill you!" 

The man quickly turned when he heard foot steps behind him,my foot steps.

"Let the couple go hoodlum...and I might spare you."

"Your just a kid! AHAHAHAHAH! TAKE THIS YOU FUCKING BRAT!"

The man quickly shot a spark of orange and yellow,Mike quickly rolled to the left,causing the attack to miss,when the attack connected to the ground it made popping noises and the ground had no notable damage,Mike face palmed?

"What kind of lame ass power is that? I can do the same thing all I need is 50 cents to buy a small box of those lame ass poppers? You done yet?"

The man,who was angered and offended charged the boy with a pocket knife,so he had a pocket knife? That makes two of us, Mike pulled out his pocket knife,and with swift movement swiped his pocket knife,and walked around the man. Mike easily dodged the man swipe?

"You missed..."

"S-so did you,you stupid brat?"

"No I didn't?"


Suddenly hair began to fall of the man head,and he was half bald. The man seeing his hair literally fall down of his head jaw dropped in awe? Mike was swift and use coordination to make a clean cut of the man hair,to show him Mike was much more skilled then him and he should run.


The man began to desperately pat his head feeling the bald spot,and in fear he ran off. Mike thought it would be a drag to follow him although he could easily catch him,so Mike not even acknowledging the couples existence walked out of the ally and continued sprinting towards the speech.

It took about 20 minutes to get there by sprinting at full speed,Mike stared at a huge crowd of reporters,he sighed as he put up his hood and began walking through the giant crowd and got up on stage. He was greeted by the mayor,the mayor put up his hand for a hand shake. Mike returned the handshake.

"Nice to meet you young man,I am so glad that Lex agreed to have you on the team? Wow that is quite a handshake you got there." 

"Whatever! Lets get this show on the road..."

The mayor spoke,as Mike released his handshake and walked,being lined up among the rest of the heroes,they were all a bunch of weaklings,...chumps.


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2012)

*Alyce Cassels*
_First Impressions_

Alyce climbed the stairs to her apartment; she turned around the corner and reached into her pocket. She took out her keys and slid them into the lock, her door was instantly recognizable, in some places there were charred bits of wood, in others the paint hand been melted off. Each was a testament to a time that the Catalyst had been careless, she hoped it would never happen again, doors were expensive you know. 

She slid into her apartment. It was a small apartment, but it fulfilled its purpose, on her left there was a small bathroom with a shower a toilet and a sink, in front of her was an open plan Kitchen-living room. At this point in time Alyce could not afford a bed , or fit it in for that matter so she slept on her moth bitten couch, the next thing she wanted to buy was a television and she almost had enough to buy one of the older ones from the pawn shop down the street. She smiled at her more than humble abode before walking over to her closer. She opened it and extracted her suit. She quickly changed it the costume. She liked this outfit, it gave her almost a biker chick look, she quickly appraised herself in the mirror before rushing down the stairs, she didn?t want to be late. She may not want to go this thing but she needed to make a good impression. 
She jogged to the mayor?s office she could see a crowd of people infront of it, she quickly surveyed them all. They weren?t very impressive to be perfectly honest. She slowed her jog to a walk as she approached a boy the first person she saw. She reached up and tapped him on the shoulder with a gloved hand.

?Excuse me, are you here for the freak convention too??

*Adrian Harvey*
_Not the Boy next door_

He walked out of the busy market place, he was in a rush, he had a deadline to meet after all. Once he had found a deserted street he skipped into an alley. He closed his eyes, about to form his wings, when suddenly he felt a wave of emotion hit him, it wasn?t an emotion that was simple to define like happy or sad. It was a complex feeling, almost like insanity but it was more organised.

Slowly he walked through the alley, the feeling getting stronger as he walked; he strode out of the other end of the alley, he turned, there were alot of people here, he assumed it was one of the seedier offshoots of the market.  There were a group of men huddled around a shop window, there was also a few other people scattered around the street, each doing their own thing.

He closed his eyes focusing on the waves of emotion that hit him, it was definitely coming from somewhere near here. If he was going to find the perpetrator he better make himself known. He leaned against the wall, he might aswell have blended in with the rest of the crowd, but he also took a pen out of his pocket and held it infront of him, he suddenly let go of it and it stayed in lace, held in the air by his telekinesis. He looked the same as everyone else but he knew if someone useful was around they would be able to find him, one way or another.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 20, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
_"Simpletons_


Mike was irritated,he had to be around all these freaks. He did not classify his self as a freak,as his powers was a choice from a experiment,while the rest from his knowledge were born with it. He felt a light pressure on his shoulder,who the fuck would bother him now? He swore to god,if it was a reporter that was going to throw questions at him,he would bitch slap him/her,though he thought about it and it would look bad for lex "Lex luthor adopted son bitch slapping a reporter!"

Clenching his teeth he turned around,to see a girl,a short girl behind him. He put down his hood,and to see her ridiculous question,so was he hearing this right? A girl who may or may not have superpowers,as if he could care less,was at the mayor speech, a speech and gathering that was 100% made for "gathering heroes" and she asked if this was the right place? He tried to process that in his brain,he could have sworn this girl stupidity made his IQ drop a few points. Was there a other mayor office,with a stage outside,and reporters everywhere? 

"Noooooooo! What your looking for is the other mayor office,with the other mayor,and the other stage,with other reporters!"

His words were drenched with sarcasm,something about this girl made him what to slap her. If she was a superhero she probably had lame half ass powers,and would probably be the weak link,and first to die. He sighed as he was rubbing his forehead,and looked back up at the girl.

"Whats with the suit getup?In matter of fact why does everyone need some weird ass outfit? We got a colorful guy,a girl with a hooded kimono,a man in a damn suit,and now you. You know what I was going to question you calling this a freak convention,but your right,all of you bitches are freaks."


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2012)

_Saint Haven_
Stalking...

Eva as always was low on her metahuman resources, and this was the perfect opportunity to replenish her stock an well generally feel better about herself security wise and destruction quota wise. The call was for heroes, but who was she if not a hero unto herself, the segregation caused and implied by this caused her nothing but rage, a calm still rage at that.

She stood upon a nearby building, clich? much and then reached her hand round to two vials on her belt, one the normal red, the other the colour of snot they were her contingency plan, and always had been, meele fighting and enhanced agility always came in useful. "Herpeton, Arachne" She kissed the bottles gently. 

It was at this point she spotted a girl speaking to a guy, the smell of what could be blood faint in the air, it was as if she was leaking bodily fluids from her skin, naivety as potent as the blood in the air. "I have to get close to her." Eva determined. And with that she jumped off the building, landing silently on the floor below. 

She grabbed a tarp of the ground, not surprised to see a homeless person beneath. Eva rethought her clich? idea of going in all covered and dropped the tarp back onto the ground back to its pennyless owner and decided to walk in, in character. Plenty of heroes dressed in dark shades, not to say she wasn't a hero. Her criminal activities mainly took place at night, in the shadows her face was hardly one seen by millions and she doubted this girl would recognise her. Not even her family would recognise her, if she could recognise them. She pulled her hair out of its bun and started to walk towards this girl and guy during their conversation.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
A Man's Job*

---

"Good," Steven nodded with a smile, satisfied with the meeting. "Meeting concluded." Grabbing his coat, Steven bid the rest of the leaders farewell before leaving the room. 

"Hah!" Jonathan shook his head, smiling as well. "Steven as nice as ever, eh?"

"Shut up." Stanley replied, lighting a cigarette up and leaving. Though he agreed that Steven was a nice guy, he knew perfectly well how dangerous the man was. He had one challenged him to a fight when he got promoted to this rank, and was completely destroyed by him in the fight. Couldn't land a single hit on the bastard, and in turn he came out with both legs and one arm broken, as well as several rib fractures. The worst thing was that the guy was _smiling the entire time_. He puffed out a cloud of smoke at the memory before grinding the cigarette into a wall and walking out. "_Now, let's see how the plan is going..._" He thought to himself, taking out his mobile and punching in the number of his assassin.

"Hello. Yes this is me you asshole," Stanley answered irritably. _Of course_ it was him; who else would call him? The guy was a complete tool, it's not like he had any friends or anything. Though, if he did, Stanley was sure they would be equally tool-like. "Are you in position? Yes? Yes, good, you can follow basic instructions without screwing up. Congratulations, jackass, you're about 2% less incompetent than I thought you were and maybe 1% less likely to die. Yes, yes, remember to wait until all of them are there you fool. *Red Hunter out*."

Sighing, Stanley ended the call. Why were things going so slowly? "_Where the hell are the rest of those idiot_s?"

But, at the very least, progress was at last being made. Things were _happening_, for the first time in months. Thankfully, he made it so he himself would be responsible for the, ahem, 'tragic death' of the Mayor. None of the other jerks in the city were nearly competent to carry out such an intricate plan. "Well, you know what they say. If you want something done, you've got to do it yourself."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Assembly of Idiocy*

--- 

It was times like these that Alexander regretted his life choices the most. Joining this poor excuse for an 'assembly of heroes' was perhaps the single most stupid choice he had ever made in his life. What even was this team? Sure, the Mayor had said this team had heroes of all stripes, but this was _ridiculous. _Half these people - this new kid especially - were the most insufferable people had ever met. Hell, the only people he didn't want to punch here were the Mayor, Leon and the people who hadn't talked yet. 

This Mike guy especially was getting on his nerves. Mostly because this kid insulted his fashion sense. What was wrong with this suit? It cost him money. It was stylish and classy. More than what could be said for...the fur coat he was wearing. That attitude of his was going to get the kid killed eventually. Sighing, he walked on over to the new arrival. 

"So, Mike. What's your ability? The ability to excessively bitch and complain?" Alexander walked over to the boy, raising an eyebrow and doing his best to keep himself from punching him. He was sure that his huge head would absorb most of the blow anyway. "Because that's all you seem to be doing right now, kid. Let me tell you something: where you are, you might be hailed as some great saviour, or some important lab project. With me? Here? You're nothing but dirt. I've taken the liberty of reading up on you, actually. Your abilities sound similar to mine, but with a slight difference. The difference? Well the difference is that I have the skill and experience to back it up."

He took off his hat and continued. It was like being in the military all over again. "I've seen dozens of people like you sign up for the army. People _just like you_. Arrogant, short-tempered, inexperienced, proud. Those are the people who jeopardize the missions and screw up. You might believe you're 'special', but you're in a _team_ of 'special' people now. My advice is, if you want to survive, you need to get over yourself. Bravado and hubris isn't going to get you anywhere but a graveyard." He finished.


----------



## River Song (Jul 20, 2012)

*Alyce Cassels*
_How to make a point-101_

Alyce looked at the boy infront of her, tapping her foot impatiently. This boy sure could run his mouth, and it was getting on her nerves. Suddenly she her gloved hand reached out and grabbed his lips holding them together. ?Shut the fuck up you inbred hick.? She said as she held the boys lips together.

?Now I?m going to be nice and teach you how to make a point because your verbose ass obviously failed English.? She said, looking up at the boy. She was slightly wary because a girl was approaching her; she had a strange look in her eyes, almost a longing, hungry look.  She sighed looking back at Mike.

She walked towards the stage, camera?s following her. Slowly she hopped up onto the stage, observing her utensils. How could she make an impression with these, and then it hit her. She stared at the bit of wood behind a podium; it was plastered with the Mayors seal and was perfect for Alyce?s plans. She walked up to the podium and knocked it over with a kick. She walked up to the wall and ripped of the mayor?s seal. She then took one of her leathered gloves off and preceded to burn the wood with her acidic skin, she was writing a message.

_?Dear bastards, first may I say that you all look like mentally challenged monkey?s, the last time I saw this much leather and spandex it was in a BDSM dungeon. Now onto my main point, any and all people who piss me off shall have their anus? penetrated by a metal pole.

Yours in Loving Kindness
The Catalyst

Ps. Acid is not a good lubricant

PPS. This Comment is directed to the lesbo who was staring at me earlier: sorry hun I don?t swing that way  : )_​
She wrote the last part while smiling in Dark Sisters Direction. She then turned around to the stunned audience.

?Any Questions.?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 20, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown, Mayor's Office*

_*Whoa, what'd he say? No, what did SHE say?!*​_Kevin was no stranger to people 'not getting along.' This.. though. At first he contemplated interrupting them, but first he wanted to hear the other guy's comment. Seriously. Did he have some type of comeback? He just called him a freak, after all! Still, he had to admit, his threads left much to be desired. The black made it a LITTLE less obnoxious, though. Haters. 

He then took in the rest of the group. His eyes first brought him to the new arrival, who looked as if she was going to make the snappy kid punch her head off. "Two chicks, eh? Who woulda guessed it." Kevin joked, arms folded lazily behind his head. It was difficult to tell his expression, with the white spaces on his mask where eyes should be. 

He suddenly began stretching a bit. This was boring. When were they going to get to the action?! The Mayor seemed so dead set on waiting for at least one other person. He massaged the back of his neck, freeing a hand to do so. His eyes then shifted back to face the two clashing. They felt like fire and ice, standing off. He had to keep an eye on those two.. make sure it didn't degrade into a slug fest. Which would be fun to watch, he had to admit, with a grin.

Well, clearly, that's not where his attention should've been. When the podium dropped, he flinched back with an, "Urk!" The hell was she doing?! He watched the message get written, slowly glanced at the Mayor's stunned face, and then nearly fell over laughing. This was going to be fun after all!

The Mayor, to the side, watched in awe. The cameras were all flashing on Catalyst now. The Mayor, instead of reacting with outrage, smiled. He seemed to enjoy even this. "Ladies and Gentlemen, Catalyst." The Mayor chimed in, resulting in an uproar of laughter from some of the reporters, and a more relaxed air.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Meeting place

Sleuth sighed to himself watching the theatrics.  Obviously the mayor wasn't the only crazy one here.  Anyone that would volunteer to come to this would have to be at least a little crazy, surely that meant Sleuth himself too.

He distracted himself from the show looking over the area.  Media was there, damn vultures were probably eating up the show.  They had always been more of a pain than anything else but the last few decades had made them progressively worse.  A circus like this probably brought them flocking in from around the world.

As he looked on his stomach twisted, maybe he should have stopped for a second lunch before coming.  He paused dead, a chill running through him.  No it was something more, something wasn't right here.  He glanced around again at the "heroes" gathered, the media circus, the whole layout of the procession, it all felt wrong somehow.

It went beyond crazy.  Was it a publicity stunt to kick off the mayor's campaign?  Or did the filth and corruption in the city dig deeper than even Sleuth imagined?  The Mayor's speech would begin soon, either way that was likely the tipping point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2012)

_*Jet Marks/ Saint Killer*_
_East haven_
_The start of a new day_

"*yawn* Morning corpses."
Jet woke up to one of the houses he recently decided to sleep in.
The tenants didn't have much say in it being dead and all though.
Oh how they pleaded, "Not my son, you can kill me but not my son!"
Jet laughed as he mocked the people he killed yesterday.

"Time for breakfast." Jet took down some cereal,a bowl, and a spoon. "Lets see what the news brings today."
Jet turned on the bloodied tv.
"The mayor is holding try outs for heroes, sounds like fun."
"HAHAHAHA! Some of them look fun"
"Especially the one in the black hoodie and the one with the colorful costume."
"Maybe I should try some of these heroes out later." Jet smiled like the devil himself as he said this, finally some fun after all this time. Finishing his cereal he dumped it on the floor.

"Hmm, though I'm sure security is more lax around certain parts of the city right now and I would probably be able to fit both robbery and murder into my schedule for today."
Jet was deciding what area he should rob.
"Well if I want it to fit in I should rob central, maybe a few of them will even notice, who am I kidding they would be fools not to notice."
Jet started loading his bayonet with .950 JDJs and started whistling a tune. 











"I really should thank whoever made this gun, it's amazing how it can use just about any kind of bullet and next to no recoil even with such large shells." Jet was done loading it 8 shells in all.
"Can't forget to clean it." Now he was cleaning it from the blood from yesterday
"That's my baby, yes it is."
Jet was hugging his gun now that it was all clean.
"Can't forget to check the amount of ammo I have." Jet checked his arms, legs, and pockets.
"64 bullets and 8 more in the gun, more than enough."
"I think that's it, now to just get over to the central bank to make a deposit of a special kind."
Jet jumped through the 2nd story window breaking it and landed on his hands and feet.
"I really need to work on that landing."
Jet brushed off some of the glass on him and took out a map he stole.
"Okay so that's the quickest way there, ohhh I can't wait for the most fun I've had in ages!"
Jet crumpled the map onto the side heading for the direction of the Central St. Haven bank.


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2012)

Dark Sister watched as Catalyst started to write her message on the wall, her skin excreting some sort of acidic liquid, something the girl herself seemed immune to. Dark Sister was even more determined to taste this womans blood.

The last part of the message was directed to some woman staring at Catalyst, it could have been DS herself, if it were then now would be the best time to act.

"Catalyst! Your comment is drilled with confidence, as if you could penetrate anyone with a pole, I fail to see how you in that frame could be the one to back up that claim."
DS raised her hand and the light glinted from her metal claws, the tips with slight depressions to capture moisture and fluid.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 20, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
Laughable


Mike sighed,this girl thought she was all that? It was pathetic,he was so close to slapping the bitch out of her when she held his lips together and told him to "Shut the fuck up" like she was so superior,he hated people like her. He shook his head at her stupidity.

"If your going to ask stupid questions,then expect stupid answers and for people to look down at you...later."

Mike walked away from the girl,but quickly turned his head.

"Oh.....by the way,you look like trailer trash."

As Mike walked away from the girl he ran into the guy wearing the fancy suit,and the fur coat made him look like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). This man rambled on,and on,and on,and on,and on,and on. There was no stopping this man from talking,where is trailer trash lip grabbing girl when you need her. Though a few things did catch his attention.

"Maybe if all of you were not so pathetic,I would not complain."


"Ah you read up about me,how flattering. Then you should know what im capable of? Perfect because if I really had to explain my powers,I would have a better chance explaining to something very stupid,like a monkey,or that trailer trash girl."

Mike sighed,how he went about,the army,and missions,etcetera. It was so boring he zoned out,once this bitch stopped speaking,Mike went back to reality as he had zoned out.

"Man you can talk,though I will say this,although I am unaware of your skill,you seem to be the only one who can put there money where there mouth is,you seem to be the only "capable" one here. So you have my respect,....but if you turn out being a weak piece of shit,dont expect me to come and save you." 



Mike simply walked away,as he did so he seen catalyst message,and sighed. Was this bitch serious,and then she was near a weird ass girl. Mike did not even bother,he just looked at the two in disgust.

"Do what ever you want trailer trash,as long as this girl does not go up on the stage I do not have a problem."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 20, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins
Downtown St. Haven*












_The Speech_​
Things were getting out of hand. Clapping his hands to grab the attention of every reporter present, Higgins cleared his throat. "Citizens of Saint Haven.. no, ladies and gentlemen of the world. They call me a radical. Some call me a fool. I come today to speak, not of odd things, nor of foolish thoughts, but of _hope_. We live in a dangerous era. Not due to crime, or war, or hatred alone.. but the state of the world itself. Advanced technology, mutations, cosmic activity.. it seems like everything is hitting our world at once.. and we're doing our best to roll with what the future may bring. That's all we, as a world, united in life.. can do."

Facing the heroes upon the stage, he says, "We can't rely on heartless machines to protect us.. we need people.. living, breathing, human beings.. if we let machines become our defenders, and they should betray us, who then will defend us from the machines?!" The gathered crowd cheered, at least, those that saw the writing on the wall. 

"I propose an alternative.. and I will stake my career on the success of it! Rather than relying on robots, with no conscience, no ability to emotionally distance right from wrong.. I say we let the living be our saviors! Our protectors! If a man should go maverick, you can persuade him to change. If machines should go maverick, then god save us all!"

Shutting his eyes, his fingers slowly folded, before he faced the flashing cameras once more. Throat clearing, he sincerely said, "We as a people.. need something to believe in. Something to aspire for. Those with powers, thus far, have relied upon their abilities to take what they want, and leave nothing for the rest of us. Humanity is reeling.. but there is a saying. It's always darkest before dawn. I present to you.. my dream.. my hope.. the ladies and gentlemen gathered here. St. Haven's Heroes!

There was applause, and he smiled, looking on. "It's not a simple thing.. to trust another.. and you ask yourself, can this colorful group really protect us from cruelty and the intentions of wicked men with great power? To that I say.. what, ladies and gentlemen.. is the alternative? We shouldn't be asking whether or not they can protect us. We should be asking, whether or not, _we_ can protect _ourselves_!"

Meanwhile, an assassin crouched in position finished loading her weapon, and carefully took aim. Ever so slowly.. she began squeezing the trigger. Her target, the heart of Mayor Higgins.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 20, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
Assassination


Voices,they got louder! Not like the previous voices of people,but the voices of demons. Riley looked around,demons everywhere! They were on top of buildings staring at the mayor,as if...as if they were waiting for something. The feeling was sending chills down Riley spine,she began to sweat.

She did not pay attention to the mayor speech,something was about to go down. She had to do something,she had to use her sensing and empathy to do something! As she closed her eyes she felt a hand touch her shoulders,she looked to the left of her to see the mayor smile.

"Riley are you okay?"

The mayor asked the girl that stood beside him.

"Im okay...I just have a headache." 

Riley took a deep breath and exhaled,maybe she was imagining things? But these demons,were to real? She had to make sure of something,all of sudden Riley eyes began to glow a light shade of white,and she began floating a few inches off the ground,she crossed her legs as she was technically hovering over the ground. Riley was focusing,she was sensing everyone in a mile distance.

She then began using her empathy,with this much demons there had to be some thing attracting them here,she was sensing countless emotions,which took plenty of concentration,suddenly it was as if Riley was in nirvana,as she felt at peace as she concentrated,suddenly her peace was shattered as she felt two negative emotions,very negative motions,one...she could not explain,but it was near,and she could not pin point it because she was focusing on the whole crowd.

But the second one! It had a killer intent,and with her sensing she quickly realized what was going to happen,a gun fire at mayor Higgins! Riley quickly opened her eyes,and stopped levitating,her hands began glowing a round aura of white,there was not much time,she pushed her arms forward.


"Look out!" 


Suddenly a gun fire sound echoed through the area,sounds of cheering and chatter was quickly replaced by screaming,the reporters began running,and the bullet hit a white force field that Riley quickly activated,Riley inhaled and exhaled in relief as the mayor was okay.


"What is the meaning of this?"

"No time to explain,we have to get you out of here,someone get that woman with the gun!"


Riley pointed at her location as she released the force field, but still standing in front of mayor Higgins. Suddenly one of the boys here,one the last one who arrived,the one who was acting like a total dick,but Riley ignored him said something that confused her?


"Is it just me,or do I here motorcycles,and lots of them."

"Its just your imag-"

*VROOOOOOOOM!*

_"Does this boy have super hearing or something?"_


Suddenly the whole area was flooded in motorcycles,and cars followed up,many men began exiting,and they were all armed,Riley had a bad feeling about this as more demons began to enter the scene? 

"I dont suppose they are on are side?"

The girl asked Mayor Higgins as he just nodded and began backing a few feet,the Mayor began glancing at all the young heroes,he did not want them to get harmed,but they were completely surrounded by arm men,suddenly a group aimed large guns at the stage,and once again the boy said something.

"Wait a minute...thats lex corp guns! Last week stolen guns were reported. Girl put up a shield those guns are highly dangerous!"

Suddenly the group of man pressed the trigger and a red beam shot out,Riley quickly emerged all the heroes,and the mayor,and her self in a white force field. But the boy was right these guns were strong,and 6 of them were blasting her force field at the same time,a crack appeared on her force field.


"Im not sure how long I could hold this up. Any plans?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2012)

_*Jet Marks/ Saint Killer*_
_Central Saint haven_
_This isn't a robbery_

"Well here it is the Central Saint Haven bank."
Jet walks into the bank to see 5 guards and about 10 people.
The guards startled to see him start to draw their weapons
Before they could even get their guns out before he filled them full of holes, it all sounded like a single gunshot to them.
"You're all going to die!"
The people start loudly crying and huddling on the floor
"... wait wrong order."
Jet pulls out a piece of paper.
"Here we go..."
"This is a robbery! Everyone put any items you have and put them in this bag or I'll kill you like those guards!"
Jet looked happy that he pulled that line off well and threw the paper away.
Unfortunately the clerks had already hit the button that alerts the police, not that it did any good.
"The police are coming now leave u-"
The clerk had her head shot off before she could finish.

"Money.Bag.Now. Before I start having to kill the rest of you off."
"You can tell I'm not screwing around right hurry up!"
"ok-kay, we'll do what you want."
The male clerk shaken went towards the vault and proceeded to open it.
"Ther-re It's open you can take as much as you want."
"Do I look stupid to you?"
Jet points his gun at the customers and clerk.
"Take the money out of the vault and put it in this bag."
Jet shoved the bag already full of goods towards them
"Make it quick before I start changing my mind about letting some of you live at the end of this."
They proceeded to go as fast as they could.
One of the customers little girls was crying.
Jet bent down over to talk to the little girl and she stopped crying out of greater fear.

"Don't worry kid what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. AHAHHAAHAHAHA!"
"You guys done yet? No? If you don't hurry up I'll blow a hole through this girl's skull."
The mother of the child started crying and griping her child.
"Please not my baby!"
"Well that's up to you guys, start helping them load up."
Sirens started to go off.
20 officers arrived on the scene.
"Now see what you made me have to do? *sigh*"
"Cops are so boring always do the same thing."
"Blahblahblah hostage situation, blahblahblah let them go, blahblahblah please don't kill me I have a wife and family."
"They are probably already setting up their sniper now to."
"That bag full yet?, It is? Good, now you guys can do something for me.Hehehehe."
"Everyone form a circle around me, also I'm going to be borrowing this girl for a bit for... head protection."
"Little girl if you don't cooperate I'll kill your mommy. You got that?"

The little girl nodded.
Jet didn't really need to do this to escape you see, he just wanted to screw with all of them. Jet had reloaded his gun up to this point.
"Well out the door we go remember if you run I'll kill you."
They all proceeded to exit.
"My god!" 
The police were shocked to say the least it's the first time they have seen such a thing happen.
"Step away from the man!"
"We can't he'll kill us all.*sobbing*"
"Hey keep the pace up lady or your daughter dies"
"Also all of you want to live I suggest you don't duck when I shoot."
"Scumbags you better tell your sniper to duck."
Jet saw a glint and took aim through his scope and fired at the sniper in a near instant, resulting in the snipers head being splattered all over the place.
"So predictable you cops are you should get way more distance if you expect that to be any good, lets keep going people!"
"You monster!"
"Monster this blahblahblah, you'll be begging for death in another minute or two."

Another officer talked to the captain whispering in his ear.
"Everyone pull back they are sending someone to deal with this!"
"Aww giving up and running away? That's no fun."
Jet shot at the captain through the circle of people surrounding him and nailed him in his head.
"Captain! You bastard!"
One of the cops began firing and soon all of them till they ran out of ammo.
"Wow you guys really screwed up! That's hilarious."
Jet pushed down two bodies he was using as meat shields.
"Like taking candy from a dead baby."
Jet decided to get in close for some of his kills.
The closest officer had his throat slit before he could react fully.
He then fired his bayonet into two officers at once, wasn't really a good idea to be bunched together like that.
Next he took aim at one of the police cars gas tanks which  officers where by. It proceeded to explode and take out all 7 of them. Wow 11 down already before they could even reload their guns, they need better officers.

"Run, run away!"
Some of the officers were getting into their cars and running, a good idea really, if they could outrun bullets
" Don't pull back don'-"
*Bang* and another one bites the dust, they really should pay more attention. The rest of the officers at this point has started running all 8 of them in 4 cop cars.
"Wow they are all running away, not that smart are they. Why do they think people call me Jet Marks?"
Jet proceeded to do what he did before and took aim while the cars were driving away and shot all 4 gas tanks.
Resulting in 4 explosions nearly simultaneously.
"Time to reload and then pick up the loot."

Jet began whistling that same tune again while loading his gun and picking up the bag.










"I wonder who they would have sent, oh well to late now I guess."
"Maybe I'll find out later when I'm on the news"
"Wait a sec the heroes weren't at central, it was downtown... dammit!"
Jet started crying while he was walking back to West Haven where his hide out for money was.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2012)

*Downtown St. Haven: Scene of the attempted assassination*

Rasphiel watched the scene unfold from a distance, out of the view of everyone in the area.  He saw that the assassin's shot merely bounced off some forcefield and now there were more men coming.  They came out of their vehicles, armed with advanced weaponry.  Six of them were now firing at the white protective field, and it didn't seem it would hold for too long if they kept on shooting unopposed.  

_I knew this would've failed one way or another._

Rasphiel then decides to instantly teleport behind one of the thugs.  He punches him in the back with such force that his fist wound up coming out through the goon's chest.  He now had the rest of the group's attention and just before they fired, Rasphiel activated his ability to go intangible.  Their shots went through his now transparent form and after three seconds, he reverted back to his material self.  While they were busy being surprised, Ras picks up the fallen goon's weapon and fires at them.  After a couple of shots, he manages to take two down while the rest took cover.  He knew more were going to come and he couldn't risk overusing his abilities.  He could already feel the fatigue from his short demonstrations of power.

_Ugh, I hate to do this, but there isn't much choice..._

Rasphiel turns to the people inside the field and said, "What are you assholes doing?!  Come out of there and fight!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown St. Haven


An' ambush, eh? Bring it!​*
Well then, it seemed like it was time to show what he could do. Kevin wasn't sure what was going on, but her force field was going to fall any second now. "Get the Mayor outta here!" He didn't care who listened, he just couldn't be bothered to multitask with such a cluster fuck of attacks flying around. He needed to focus. 

As he emerged from the protective field beams began rippling through the air at a speed that easily put bullets to shame. It was like a dramatic light show was suddenly going on. It was difficult to follow the trajectory of the ricocheting rays, because they not only hit people dead on, but at awkward angles, nailing them in blind spots or simply hitting numerous body sections at once.

As Cosmo walked down the stairs one might notice it wasn't simply that he was firing them from his hands like a traditional fighter from some animated cartoon. They flew from everywhere. Anywhere. Projected from legs, arms, his back, or wherever else he willed them to. They blew holes through his outfit easily, making it seem as if he was being hit, but in truth he was doing the attacking. The incoming lasers were faster than bullets, but with his keen alien eyesight he was able to keep them in his line of sight enough to avoid them, narrowly. It was a remarkable sight, to see beams seeming to fly literally everywhere.. but their destinations to be so flawlessly controlled.

His dodging was smooth and acrobatic, as he watched men fall left and right. One might notice that his beams weren't as destructive as actual lasers. Not nearly. They didn't penetrate a single body part..but they moved just as quickly as the brilliant red streaks, which allowed for some bone breaking force with certain strikes. Only the thin ones, however. One might also notice, a variation in size. Some were wide, slow, and thick.. while others were thin and outrageously swift. 

A second assassin fired, narrowly missing him, and Cosmo looked in the direction of the other hired hand. This one was male, but Cosmo wouldn't know it, as the man retreated once the Mayor was out of view. Flipping over two high powered lasers, Cosmo batted their guns down with beam swords, which immediately extended into huge shoving lasers that didn't extended far, only enough to send them flying backwards. 

His control was more clumsy than one might see offhand, unless they watched him carefully, or knew what he was attempting. Size, strength, speed, damage.. nothing was happening the way he wanted it to. It would zip forward, but the most he could seem to command out of it was an accurate pew pew, which was more so due to being an experienced pool player than a mastery of his abilities.

He eyed his own pack out of the mob.. most of them laying on the ground, crippled. So accurate and controlled was his beam bank shots that he timed them to be dual fierce pushes in reverse directions that broke limbs when they collided simultaneously. Cosmo then looked around, the mob of attackers were clearing, were they.. seriously running from him? He _was_ sort of like a human projectile machine.. but still. "Heh! First day on the job, and we've already got 'em on the run!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Downtown/Meeting place

It was really hard being right all the time Sam thought to himself as the gunshot rang out.  Fortunately it seems one of the "heroes" managed to keep the mayor protected.  Following the sound of the shot he glanced at the tower and mentally cursed.  Like the damn thing was built for it.

Still as perfect as it was for lining up a shot, it's also a prison.  Parts of him could keep an eye on it, the shooter wasn't going anywhere.  Of course, as chaos erupted all through the area, it wasn't like he was going anywhere quickly anyway.

Still sitting around wasn't going to get anything done.  He ignored the weight of the gun in his holster, six shots wasn't likely going to change much here, and charged into the fray.  A few of the thugs overcame their surprise to fire at him as he ran.

And they might have got a few hits in, Sam wasn't sure himself really, but bullets weren't going to slow him down.  And in the confusion no one else would likely tell for sure either; if they did he'd deal with it later.

He collided with his first target with a lunging heavy right.  He felt the poor schmuck's jaw crack from the hit, the guy didn't even try to defend himself as he crumpled to the ground.  The others would recover quickly though, time to see how rusty his footwork was.  He might not have to worry about gunfire but getting tied down here wouldn't help anyone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
The Two Blades of Wrath

---
*

"I wasn't aware that people would be stupid enough to attempt this kind of stuff while _I_ was around," Alexander smirked, raising an eyebrow. "For this I may even have to get serious." He sighed, closing his right eye and taking out his sabres. 

 And without another word, Alexander charged into battle, sword arms raised and immediately cut down the first two of the enemies in sight with one quick movement. Another tried firing at him, but alas, this proved ineffectual. A small flick of his wrist, and the blade immediately met his blade's flat side, getting deflected back to the ground. Before the man could fire again, Wrath had already stuck his blade through the gun, jamming it, and his other blade through his arm. Twisting around, he finished him off by sending him flying into another nearby 'assassin' with a roundhouse kick to the chest, dislodging both sabres at the same time. 

In battle, Alexander turned into Wrath incarnate. His movements and attacks were lightning fast, precise and aggressive, and though his face was kept passive, he projected an aura of intimidation and of anger through his attacking style, as he mowed down each enemy one by one with his two swords.

Another of the assassins tried attacking him from behind with his bat, and it might have worked had he not been so slow. Wrath's shape quickly blurred out of the man's sight, and appeared behind him instantly, before cutting him down from behind. "Idiot." He mumbled, as he moved onto the next guy.

"What the hell?! I thought the boss said these guys were weak!" A long haired thug with a gun screamed.

Immediately, Wrath's sight homed in on him, and he began racing towards him, slashing through some more thugs along the way. The long haired thug spotted Wrath, and ran away, but was too slow as he closed the distance quickly and stabbed him through the hands, dropping him to the floor, before pressing his knee to his back. "I'll give you two seconds to tell me who your boss is before I kill you."

"I-It's a Mafia guy going by the name of Red Hunter! W-working with a-a man called Steele!" He whimpered, before passing out. 

Wrath got up and broke his legs, before going back into the battle. A group of them had somehow managed to get through the line of defence somehow. Wrath put one of the sabres in his mouth, and pulled out a grenade, before throwing it into the centre of the group. The grenade blew up straight away, killing off the thugs in a large explosion.

Through the flames of the explosion, Wrath walked up to the podium, and caught sight of another one. "_How were these guys getting through_?" He thought, before nailing him down with one of his sabres with a quick throw. Walking on over to him, he bent down. "You...you're not part of the original group, are you?"

"W-what? Yes I am!"

"Don't lie to me. Nothing escapes my eyes." Wrath got up and pulled out the sword from his thigh, before kicking him off the stage. "Now get off, you're getting blood on my suit."

Coughing, Alexander walked over to a nearby microphone and picked it up. "Cosmo, or anybody else, can you scout around the area for any more thugs? It appears we've got a few of them sneaking in from somewhere."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel
Saint Haven

They weren't supposed to be this competent!​*
The one with the swords was skilled beyond human means, but so far he hadn't exuded any unnatural powers. Still, his movements were ridiculous.. it was as if he was always one step ahead of things. His speed was also uncommon, even amongst some of the best fighters he'd run across in the globe. That wasn't what bothered Leon, however. He was, thus far, the one asking questions. 

Next, when Wrath stepped onto the stage, he was also the one to figure out there was an incoming route of his men. He was definitely one to keep an eye on. The other.. that worried him, was the detective, or so he looked. Not only was he immune to common gunfire. He had some way of tracking the assassin.. if he or she squeaked, details would be given. Details that needed to be hidden, at this point and time. The other grunts only knew names at best, at the moment. 

Those two.. were the ones he realized he needed to be cautious of, for dual reasons. Next, you had someone teleporting around, power fisting people. Then there was the strange girl that shrouded the Mayor in some type of barrier, and initially detected the assassin. That's not even counting the girl that turned the podium into her personal notebook. Even the joker in the space outfit turned himself into a human laser machine. He had to keep an eye on him, for entirely different reasons. If those things increased in damage, or could alternate in substance, he would be a true headache to take down.

Side stepping a gunshot, Leon calmly aimed his gun, and shot a man square in the face. He eyed the girl. Was she a psychic? He didn't know, but she'd be unable to read his mind. Either which way, he decided to err on the side of caution and get her as far from detecting the truth as possible. Chalking up the assassination as a failed attempt, he told Spirit, "You. Get the Mayor out of here." 

He then fired, pretending to kneel and reload, but typed some commands on buttons within his cybernetic arm. That would help. He was sure one of these weasels would squeal and try to blow his cover.. but he wasn't born yesterday. Especially with guys like Wrath and Sleuth around, he was glad he took this extra measure of safety. "The hell is that?!" Leon cried, feigning sincerity as a machine entered the fray. It was slow, but resembled him flawlessly. It aimed, and opened rapid fire with a gun taking the place of his arm, while the forearm itself seemed to be 'charging' up for something.


Well, killing them _now_ wouldn't be easy, would it? It looked like he'd need to manipulate the situation.. and get these 'Heroes' out of his hair the irritatingly long way.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Which One?* 

---

Huh. A robot that looked like Leon with a machine gun arm, and a forearm that was building up for something else. "Fantastic," Wrath mumbles to himself as he speeds out of the way of some machine-gun fire. He was fast, but dodging machine guns wasn't _quite_ as easy as dodging your average thug's pistol. "_What to do...wait, is that a laser on his other arm_?" Wrath grimaced as he leaped up into the air. "_Wait...laser_!" He had an idea. It'd need to be executed quickly, though.

"Hey, Cosmo! Cover me with some lasers while I get close! I have a plan!" Wrath ordered the colourful, trigger-happy circus boy. Thankfully, he obliged, and began firing and focusing his beams on the new threat instead of on the thugs. "_Excellent..._" Wrath grinned, as he sped towards the robot under the cover of the lasers. The laser was nearly finished charging now. "_Need to time this just right_!" And as the laser was about to be fired, using his precognition, Wrath moved himself just in time and swerved to the side of the laser arm, and plunged his sabre into it, forcing the laser to be fired on his machine gun arm. Following it up, he placed a grenade down next to it before escaping from the blast radius. 

The force of the laser completely blew apart the arm with the machine gun, and the explosion from the grenade made a decent sized dent and tore off a layer or two of steel, but for the most part, it was still in tact. Unfortunately, the same could not be said for his sabre, of which only the blade remained, jammed inside the arm. He picked up the dagger of a nearby fallen thug and got into position again. This was going to be a long day. 

But one thing bothered Wrath. This seemed a little _too_ convenient. An exact look-alike of Steel/Leon appears just as he gets intel on their boss(es)? And one that's made of steel too? The other thing was that it didn't seem very intelligent, or capable of handing out orders. The machine was firing at it's own mooks before it destroyed it's own arm. He had no proof against Steel, but this was way too suspicious. He'd need to bring it up with that Sleuth guy later.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven

Jeez, do this, do that!​*
In mid-dash to find out where the goons were coming from, he heard Wrath yelling something. Cover fire? "Make up yer mind, man!" Cosmo cried, grinning as he turned to face what the problem was. Was that.. Robo-Leon? Covering for Wrath, Cosmo couldn't _*help*_ but crack a joke. Seriously, it'd be a crime _not_ to! "Hey, Leo! Check it out! It's Robo-Leon! He's even got your shiny bald head!"

Ignoring that he was quickly putting himself on the top of Leon's hit list, Cosmo began hammering away with lasers. The beams slammed into the robot at a speed that kept it distracted enough to not let it assault his team mates, or Wrath, as he dashed at it. They pummeled it rapidly, making it jerk and halting a proper assault, but they failed to even put a scratch on the machine. Weak.. why were his blasts so weak..!? So weak, and so random. He wanted them to be large, and they were thin. He wanted thin, and they'd either be normal, or large.

Cosmo blinked, upon seeing Wrath's plan get executed. Grinning, he said, "You're pretty slick, suit!"  Cosmo ran forward, twisting himself into a beautiful aerial spin. His somersault ended with Cosmo jamming a foot down, extending a beam at the end of his kick. It helped. The momentum of his beam increased, and sent the robot crashing onto its butt. Flipping backwards, he did so awkwardly, for the beam pushed his foot and leg harder than anticipated. Stumbling on the asphalt, the charging finished, and Cosmo looked up. "Crap!" It was going to blast the stage. Double punching, his fists thrust forward, and beams screamed ahead, clashing with a laser that cut through his like a hot knife through butter. 

"Come on..!" Cosmo cried, slowing it, just a bit, and narrowly deflecting the angle as he fell to his shins, panting. The robot's enormous laser struck a building, exploding with a thunderous boom on contact, windows shattering, and sending glass flying, as a major chunk of the building crumbled. On a forearm and shin, he saw the machine charging up again. "Oh come on..!" Cosmo cried, and turning his back to Robo-Leon, which he titled the machine, Cosmo began slinging beams with all of his might, each one zapping debris that would've fallen onto gawking and fleeing citizens. 

When he finished protecting them, he looked back with fatigue.. a second wave of the laser crimson ray was about to discharge.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Saint Haven

What was taking place was a shining example of why this costume parade was a stupid idea and destined to fail. It took like five minutes before somebody took a shot at the mayor, random goons showed up and the high point of this crap fest was some kind of robot that was causing a lot of property damage and two of these heroes were barely slowing it down and at best minimizing the damage this machine caused. 

He was so not cut out for those, Xavier could force him to be his representative but no way in hell he was going to put on some spandex and a cape and join these morons in this random brawl. He stayed back, his invulnerability shielding him from danger and Alf's priority was to keep the innocent bystanders safe.

A barrage of lasers caught his attention, the young mutant felt that the people he was guiding to safety could make it on their own so he could go and make this disaster, perhaps just a bit, worse than it was at this point. He took a took a deep breath, the next part was always risky and as he pushed off he sent himself flying towards the laser slinger that battling that robot head on.

As he tried to prevent overshootign it and sending himself into the six floor or so of the building behind where that fight was taking place, Alf actually hadn't jumped far enough instead he came straight at Cosmo. The panting hero noticed it just in time and managed to roll out of the way. With that speed a human body's mass would've splattered him and Cosmo expected the ground to crack as this guy landed. 

It never did, as he stuck the landing like an olympic gymnast. The trick was his tactile telekineses, it didn't just keep his legs from breaking but it cushioned the fall and overcame the momentum. Had he landed on Cosmo, it probably would've just like guy just stepped on him opposed to someone just used him as a landing pad. 

"My bad, not a hero so don't have a cape to glide or rocket underwear that could've made me steer in the air." Despite what was going on he didn't seem to be on edge at all, he sounded more annoyed really as he stepped towards the robot that was charging up another blast. "Seriously they can invent bald robots that fire lasers yet I still don't have my virtual reality gamesystem." He didn't seem bothered at all that he could be shot by a laser any second now, mostly because it never occurred to him that it could harm him.

He lazily raised one fist and jabbed with it, in a manner that probably just would've annoyed your average person had this punch been done with the strength of an average person. But that was how his powers worked physically, it was pure telekinetic might and it did all the work for him just like always. His fist smashed clean trough the RoboLeon, who powered down and tipped over after the blow.

"Fuck I need a drink, shit like this makes me regret coming out of bed in the morning." He figured the rest of the spandex jockeys could take care of the rest, things were already starting to wind down, and so he punched out. Standing over the twitching robot, Alf pulled out a cigarette and was more concerned over not being able to find his lighter than the battle royal that had just taken place. "Oi, Captain Laserbeam, light this up for me and tell your boss not to call me..... Today showed me I need to stay the hell away from this."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo™
Downtown St. Haven


How the hell did he..?​*
Hands on his hips, Cosmo watched in awe. This .. guy. Just walked up and fisted a robot's face. Seriously? _Seriously?_ Kevin's already twitching eye picked up speed the more this guy talked. What was it with everyone ordering him around?! When did he become the spokesperson for herois -- oh, yeah, the outfit. Still! Grumbling, Kevin pointed an index finger at him and a small pew was followed by a lit cigarette and a dancing trail of smoke that swerved its way upward.

"What the hell are you talking about stay the hell away! You just bashed solid metal in! You belong here!" He then flailed a hand, dismissively. "Oh, whatever. Suit yourself man." Poking his chest, where the star should be, he just said, "Hey, the names The Amazing Cos -- Aw shit, my symbol!" A laser beam he fired earlier from the chest destroyed the front of his shirt, revealing part of a well sculpted physique. 

"Virtual reality game system? Actually-" Cosmo started, practically ignoring the fighting going on around him. It was pretty much just running and screaming fodders being detained by other Heroes. He was interrupted by the Mayor's approach.. since things seemed to have finally calmed down. "You must be Xavier's student. I was told you'd be coming. I trust your flight went nicely?"

Cosmo couldn't understand how a man who was nearly assassinated could be so.. calm. Running a hand through his hair, he sighed, shrugging it off. "I've seen what you can do.. this team.. these heroes. They need you. Your power could make all the difference in the war against crime."

Cosmo listened with his arms crossed behind his head. A causal kick sent a beam flying out, striking a random fleeing goon in the rear end and launching him chin first to the concrete while cops flooded the area, helping and arresting any of the would be assassins that weren't killed. Cosmo cleared his throat, "What'erya doing begging this guy to join us when you've got the amazing me taking care of things?" On cue a chunk of the building he helped destroy fell, almost striking a random woman far in the distance passing by with her dog. "Totally not my fault."


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 21, 2012)

Escalate the Senses
Renouncing to join the Dawn​

Draped in the shadows cast by an ebony hoodie, the ''hero'' known as Anaphylaxis looked on to the chaos boiling around the Mayor's event. He was a fair distance away, about a block and a half, leaning against an empty apartment structure as mere mundanes, fearful for the lives, bolted past him to escape the wanton conflict. The smoke of a half-burnt cigarette elegantly trailed the very center of vision, the harsh carcinogens and poisons from the inhalation invigorating and intoxicating, enabling Anaphylaxis to comfortably stroll towards the carnage unfolding before him.

_''How the hell did I let myself get dragged into this?''_ Jerich Orden thought to himself. Of course, it sounded so much simpler back then.

_3 Days Earlier_

_Gettin' Jiggy wit It.

That's what Jerich was doing, a young girl grindin' up on him in a club down in the less...favorable... parts of Saint Haven. An old classic played the background, Will Smith's_ Gettin' Jiggy Wit It _, had all the people gettin' down on the floor. It was a nice change, and Jerich would have to commend the MC for his choice. He got tired of all this wannabe thuglife, bitches, drugs, n' money shit that seemed to infect every radio station these days. 

The girl dancing with him was rather beautiful. Long, straight, platinum blonde hair, a voluptuous body and great sense of fashion (for flaunting said body), and definitely knew how to move. She said she was eighteen, but Jerich wasn't entirely sure.. and that was the sole reason he hadn't taken her to the back and 'knocked' her out already. He was a mutant, and he really didn't need any more attention that he already seemed to attract to himself.

The song soon ended, and the lady gripped Jerich's wrist to keep him from leaving the dancefloor. Truth was, it had been a while since Jerich had his last cigarette, and it was reflected in his physical state. His skin began to slightly pale, his eyes sagged and darkened, and his voice became a dragon's rasp accompanied by intermittent coughing. He had to step out for a smoke, and he made sure the young girl knew that.

The air outside the club was crisper, cleaner, and more cooling. It wasn't the best type of stuff for 'Anaphylaxis' to be breathing, but he definitely didn't like stuffy air built up from human body heat, breath, and grinding. It just felt icky. He reached into his pack of cigarettes, withdrawing a deathstick before flickin' his Bic. The first puff was pure bliss.. a contradictory wave of relaxation, energy, peace, and agitation poured over Jerich. Goddamn... it was perfect.

And with any perfect thing, someone always has to go and fuck it up.

Jerich's peripheral vision caught the sight of a suit, casually walking up to him._ ''Great... just what I need. Trouble. If I knock this fool out here, someone is bound to see me.'' _. Jerich immediately became 'Anaphylaxis', though there was no change in clothing or appearance, there was a difference in state of mind. His right hand opened, palm facing upward as the oxygen and nitrogen between his fingers twisted and cracked into flame-like emanations of hazardous smog.

''Are you... Anafill... A Nahfillexcess... Anahh--''
''Anaphylaxis, Jesus Christ man. Do you want to make this a lot easier and tell me who you're working for? Before I kill you?'' he replied harshly. He was pretty sure this guy was a fed.
''Whoa there! I'm not here looking for trouble! I'm here on behalf of the Mayor!''
''...The mayor? Alright, I can believe that. You don't seem professional enough to be a guy who wants to capture me.''
''H-hey! What's that suppos-- Nevermind. The Mayor is looking to form together a team, a group with uh.. 'special talents' like yours.''
''And the purpose of this team is?''
''To protect Saint Haven, to help clean it up, to save and serve the peop--''
''Forget it. I don't do that kind of thing. Do yourself a favor and get away from me. Tell your boss you couldn't find me or somethin'.''
''..I see. The offer is still on the table if you decide to change your mind. The mayor will be holding an event in a few days. If you want in, be there.''

And with that.. a new chapter in Jerich Orden's.. nay, Anaphylaxis' life began to be written._

Present Day

Anaphylaxis was coming up on the ''battlefield'' now. There was some sort of cyborg, that was interesting. Some laserbeams here and there.. and a very interesting message that was burnt into wood. Anaphylaxis mentally chuckled at it, whoever did that he would have to meet. He was a little unsure of the entire situation. Even though he had watched the whole ceremony, he was too far away to get the specifics, he had to analyze what was going on before him and try to determine what the problem targets were.

Of course, just then a crazed individual began charging towards 'Laxis, obviously with hostile intent. The mutant wasn't sure if he was a bad guy, or had confused Anaphylaxis for a bad guy, or was just retarded, but he really didn't have time for this. The man came at him rather openly, arms far from his chest or even his sides like a poorly-executed hook shot. Jerich's left arm shot up, intercepting the first punch at the forearm near the elbow, while his right hand curled up and lodged itself firmly into the crazy guy's diaphragm. Leaning over and gasping for air, the mutant took advantage of it by converting a baseball-sized puff of smog. He hastily directed it with his right hand into the inhaling face of the man, causing him to drop to the floor in a fit of painful and abrasive coughing.

It was slowly becoming apparent to him who was on what side. Most of the superpowered beings seemed to be targeting the same people, so it was pretty easy for Jerich to decipher his next target. He figured that large hunk of steel gunning people down would make for some good fun...

Breaking into a sprint, the toxic avatar charged forward to try and take the robot down. It was then that he caught glance of a weapon being charged, and someone in a... well, ridiculous... outfit seemed to be the target. 
''Seems I'll have to save someone's ass. What a drag.'' The confidence in his voice wavered towards the end, as he began to feel the magnitude of the cyborg-thingy's attack.
''Well shi--'' Without finishing, he flung his right hand forward and---

Nothing.

Some guy had come up and went searching for gold in the robot-man's face... and put him out of commission while he was at it. Well, that certainly made Jerich's job quite a bit easier.

He shot a glance from side to side, then nodded towards two others, 'Psycom' and 'Cosmo'

''Yo... know where I can get a pack of cigarettes around here?''


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2012)

Alvaro "Alfie" De Winter - Psycom

Saint Haven

 "You must be Xavier's student. I was told you'd be coming. I trust your flight went nicely?"

"The flight was great, it was this clusterfuck that made me want to kill myself."

"I've seen what you can do.. this team.. these heroes. They need you. Your power could make all the difference in the war against crime."

"Pass."

"Uh....What?"

"That was me saying no fucking way, but with....... You know..... Sublety." He took a long drag from his awesome laser lit cigarette. "I was supposed to be here in name of Xavier, and I'll do just that and just portray a political function while I make sure people like The Unremarkable Captain Oblivious here." He pointed at Cosmo. "Don't blow up any innocent civilians while living out their masochistic spandex fetishes in public like the twisted sexually disturbed deviants they are." He was charming like that. "Saving the day was a one time thing, call me when you guys start brutalizing poor mutants and I'll be there bail them out and arrange counsel for them but beyond that I'm not getting involved with this foolish superhero team of yours."

''Yo... know where I can get a pack of cigarettes around here?''

"You can have one from me, if you buy me a drink...... I was just leaving."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel 
Downtown Saint Haven

He's right in front of my eyes, and there's not a damned thing I can do about it.​*
He walked over to the small gathering, interrupting them while hiding his frustration through a grim expression. As of now, he was simply watching, and listening. His attention seemed to be a little more focused on Anaphylaxis. Leon thought to himself, _'Jerich Orden you slick bastard.'_ Hidden in plain sight? Not on _his_ watch! He'd been tracking him and working with the feds to capture him since the accident! This day kept getting better and better. "He'll have to pass on that drink. Jerich Orden, you're under arrest," Leon calmly stated, drawing and pointing his gun quicker than the eye could follow for most people.

"Oh, calm down Leon. I'm giving him a momentary pardon." Eyeing the Mayor in disbelief, looking as if he'd slap him if given the opportunity, the trench coat clad man scowled and asked, "You _what_? Do I really need to go over the list of things this *dangerous* young man is responsible for, Higgins?! He's a fugitive!"

"All circumstantial." Higgins countered, seemingly jovial regardless of the situation. Facing Anaphylaxis, Higgins momentarily broke his attention from Alvie to smile and say, "What do you say young man? A full pardon for your crimes.. in exchange for you joining and cooperating with Saint Haven's Heroes."

In the background Cosmo said, "Captain what?! You'd better hope your hair is laser proof, smart ass!" Cosmo said as he pointed, firing a laser at the back of Psy's head, which popped off uselessly. "..Fuck." Cosmo muttered his disappointment, arms crossing.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 21, 2012)

''Cheers chummer! Let's go get you that drin--''


Anaphylaxis was rudely interrupted by...

..Fuck.

With a heavy feeling of exasperation, Jerich turned to face the man now pointing a gun at him. ''The only one who's about to be under arrest here is you... and of the cardiac variety.'', the mutant raising up his hand to try and strike with his power just before the Mayor took control of the situation. After all was said and the offer was made, Jerich took a moment to address Leon before answering the question posed to him.

''Fugitive? Dangerous? You have no idea, so it'd be wise for you to just up and walk away. Besides, I've done more for the people of this city than you could ever hope to even lie about... which I'm sure you do.'' he then turned to the mayor, ''Your uhh.. little superhero team? Not really my style, nothing personal. Heh.. and someone who works for the government has no place talking to me about crimes, and who's committed them. Can ya dig it?''

Anaphylaxis turned back, ready to go get this other gentleman who had likewise turned down the offer, his drink. Then.. it hit him. He stopped mid-stride, and cocked his head backwards to get a peripheral view of the mayor.

''Actually... I don't care about whatever crimes I've committed, or what you think I've done. But I'll join your little ragtag mini-army of misfits. Under one condition...''


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown Saint Haven

What the hell is going on here?​*
The situation was tense. It looked like a fight was about to break out between them, and, as much as he liked the newcomer.. it'd be on him to intervene. The Mayor approached them, and Leon lowered his gun. Cosmo kept an eye on Leon.. why wasn't he bothered by that threat? There was something strange about him.. that was beginning to dawn on Kevin. 

"What might that be?" Mayor Higgins asked, his cheerful expression not fitting his surprisingly calm voice. The police, who had apprehended the goons, were now surrounding the area. They were apparently waiting on Leon's call, whether or not to attack.. Leon, or the Mayor.

He hated situations like these. Cosmo was unsure of what was going on.. but whatever it was, he had to side with the Mayor. Standing nearby, his arms were crossed, quieter now than he had been previously. His uniform was tattered, and hanging. The pants, minus the ankles, parts of his shirt, and his mask were the only things without huge holes or tears. So much depended on the next words to come out of this guy's mouth. Jerich, was it? 

Things seemed so complex, for everyone else.. but Cosmo had not yet complained, questioned the Mayor, or thought twice about any of this. He was simple minded, perhaps the most so there, and rarely took back his word or decisions. He didn't know the Mayor, and he didn't particularly care about this super hero gig either, despite the outfit, but.. he gave his word, and that for him was enough. His goal.. his dream.. to protect Saint Haven, and the planet Earth.. a world he honestly didn't even belong to. It would now be his way of life, for better or for worse.

"Whoa, wait. This guy gets conditions?" Cosmo interrupted. "_I_ want conditions. Naked bitches, booze, free pizza and nachos." After pausing, he said, "Okay, your turn."


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 21, 2012)

Jerich observed the situation around him, head looking to and fro as he realized that he was surrounded. Surrounded by people with guns. His mutant powers would give him a chance of escape, but not without bringing innocent lives in danger. He could blind and choke them all to cover a retreat, but then he risked them trying to shoot him... and even if they missed there was no guarantee they wouldn't kill themselves, or hit some little kid down the street or something similar. While he cared for his own survival, that wasn't something he wasn't about to risk. He would have to take a more subtle approach.

His heart began to beat faster, harder, adrenaline pumping through his bloodstream. His fingers twitched, and the anxious feeling welling up within caused a subconscious manifestation of his inner ability. Wisps of smoke peeled off his body, rising into the air like a dark grey aura of flame. The air filled with a stench, not that of nauseating reek but of corrosion and poison. His right eye faintly flickered, iris corrupted by a gleam of green radioactive light hidden behind a thin slab of optic tissue. The smog he could see, and was in fact used to when angered or slightly frightened for his life, but obviously the light he couldn't perceive.

Turning to the mayor, Anaphylaxis replied, his voice as cool and straight as possible. He couldn't show weakness.. not right now, because this might be his only chance at getting what he had been looking for,

''I'll discuss it with you later... in private. As a show of good faith, I'll go ahead and sign up for this ... 'team'... of yours. I'll be by your office in four hours. Again, alone... and no bugging your office! This is a serious matter, and it can't reach public ears.''

Jerich began to slowly walk back towards Psycom, making sure not to make any sudden movements or go anywhere near anything that might be a weapon (not that he needed it.. he practically was one. The life of a mutant.)

''...and if it does, well, you get the idea I'm sure.'' He didn't want to make threats like that, and despite his hatred of the government the Mayor himself hadn't proved himself to be anything other than helpful. But the threat was necessary.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 21, 2012)

*Bastion Alexander *
_Making the situation worse_

"B-boss....were getting thrashed out there."

"Is that so?"

The lackie spoke to the man who was sitting in his rotating chair,at his desk,petting his pet Liger. He started to stroke his chin,thinking of what he could do to fix the situation,suddenly a devilish grin grew from his face. He stared at the lackie before him.

"Bring in 60 pressure blockers."

*Pressure Blockers*
*Spoiler*: __ 




Powers: None
Weapons: Lots of ranged weapons that induce shocking
Style: Hits the pressure points of the human body that disable movement.
Appearance: 
Stats: Has low stregnth,constitution,charisma, and wisdom. Decent intelligence. And high dexterity and agility. 




"Send in the more....skilled men who have the technology to fight! 60 of them!"

*Armed Men*
*Spoiler*: __ 




Powers: None
Weapons: Lots of lex corp laser guns
Style: A bit of a long range spammer but also brawlers
Appearance: 
Stats: Low agility,dexterity charisma, and wisdom. Decent intelligence. High stregnth and constitution.




"I want my mecha machines! The ones made out of platinum! 10 of them!"

*Mecha Machine[Men control it from the inside. Smart men]*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Powers: none
Weapons: Tons for different scenarios
Style: Has powerful ranged/special attack. And incredible close range attacks.
Appearance: 
Stats: Low dexterity, charisma,and wisdom. decent agility. High stregnth,constitution,and intelligence.




"Bring in my son and daughter,and send helicopters to attack from the sky. 10 helicopters!"

*Son
Spoiler:  




Powers: None
Weapons: Two electric batons.
Style: Very very skilled at close combat. Knows pressure blocking.
Appearance: 
Stats: About the same as the pressure blockers


*

*Daughter*
*Spoiler*: __ 




Powers: Elasticity
Weapons: Senbon Needles/Rocket Launcher/Sniper
Style: Is very good at close to close combat,throws her senbon needles when you least expect it,her elasticity makes her formidable. Uses rocket launcher at long and close range. Sniper is used only at long range.
Appearance: 
Stats: Low Wisdom. Decent Charisma,Intelligence,and stregnth. High agility,dexterity,and constitution. 





"Lets see those little freaks survive this? The mayor will die...today!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown St. Haven( Hell at the moment )

Time to earn that moniker~​*_
What did it mean to be amazing? Well, to be me, of course! Splendid. Talented. Awesome. Cool. Sexy. Attractive. Outrageously unstoppable me. Also known to the lesser mortals out there as The Prince of the City._

Popping his fingers, a cocky Kevin stepped forward.. facing the second wave as they came. "Oh, and here I thought today was going to be boring," Cosmo joked in a cocky manner. "Hey Alvie, Jerich, stick around. Lemme show you how it's done." Flipping once, before his feet hit the ground, beams sent him rocketing into the air. He went higher than anticipated, but that was fine.. spiraling into a flip, Cosmo let out a battle cry, and dropped his heel. Like a martial artist? Of course not. He had no formal training! Like that one wrestler from television! What's his name? Oh yeah. Hogan. He always wanted to mimic his leg drop.

For once, his powers listened. A huge beam dropped down like an axe, slamming into the ground with asphalt splitting dust raising force. It was harder than any other time.. could he do that again? Who knew. It slowed the flow of lasers the armored men shot forward, though. On the rooftops men with ranged weapons appeared ready to attack. What would be faster, their throwing or his lasers? Trick question. Twisting his midair, lasers fired rapidly, zapping the men and women before they could even give their weapons a good throw. 

Twisting sideways now, on the way downward, still high in the air Cosmo stomped, his laser ricocheting off of the ground to knock a mecha machine's aim off balance and make it fire upward.. striking one of the approaching helicopters in the process. Landing on it, before it could capture him Cosmo shot lasers from his feet, putting space between the metal aggressor and his body at ridiculous speeds. Spiraling into a flip at the last second Cosmo performed a break dancing roll of his lower body, palms on the middle of the street as a laser wave struck the mecha machine at the back of the knees, making it tumble backwards. "Warm up over~!"


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
_The great fight_


"There was fighting everywhere,literally. But it did not take much to defeat them,it was quite easy,Mike did not even get a chance to fight. The mayor had a huge grin and began clapping,he raised his hand up with enthusiasm.

"That was amaz-" 

Suddenly he was cut off as a man threw a Bola at the mayor,as it spiraled it was quickly stopped as Riley put up a second protective barrier. This girl was very useful,Mike turned at the second wave of opponents,suddenly a man with two electric batons charged Mike. This man looked like he was worth his shit.

Mike quickly started getting some distance leading him away from the mayor,as soon as he was close enough the two engaged combat,Mike was weaving his way through his attack,Mike had to make sure that electric baton cant make contact with him,this guy was decent. He was also able to dodge Mike attacks,but suddenly Mike did a roundhouse kick at one of the man baton kicking it away.

Mike quickly did a back flip taking out some of his pocket knife,when Mike landed on the ground,he immediately throw a few of his pocket knives as projectiles,of course the man dodged them. But Mike keeps many pocket knives with him,he likes pocket knives because they take little space,as the man charged again,Mike sprinted forward. As both fighters closed in the man tried shocking Mike with his baton,suddenly Mike grabbed the tip of the baton.

*ZZZZZZZZZZ* 

"GUUUH!"

Mike had a good grip on the baton,and the man could not move,suddenly Mike landed the finishing blow at the man face,the man went flying a few feet,and was unconscious,though doing a risky move like that did injure Mike as he fell to his knees catching his breath,if he did not land the finishing blow he would have been shocked unconscious. 

Suddenly 4 pressure blockers and 4 armed men came forward at Mike,lasers were fired and Mike rolled the side,as two of the armed men came forward with a punch,Mike easily took both down with two punches,but it was all a distraction. Two of the pressure blockers throw smoke grenades blocking Mike line of sight.

What they didn't know was that Mike had above average hearing,so he closed his eyes and tried to hear there movements,as both pressure blockers close in Mike quickly grabbed one of the pressure blockers arm and swung him around hitting the other pressure blocker.As Mike ran out of the smoke he was met with a laser blast to the arm.

"AGHHH!" 

Mike grabbed his arm,as it was in pain,soon a second blast would come,but Mike quickly threw a pocket knife at the man,and it was aimed at his arm,the blade despite his armor was still able to harm him making him drop his gun. Mike quickly ran up and punched him knocking him to the ground,Mike was starting to slow down,Mike picked up the laser gun and began blasting a few pressure blockers but they flipped around the blasts and before Mike knew it they were beside him. Mike dropped the gun and was prepared to counter.

They threw some kind of ropes that wrapped around Mike arm,and began to tung on the rope making him unable to use his arms,or so they thought. As a third pressure blocker came to pressure block Mike,Mike tugged back at the rope,and with his superior stregnth he tugged on the rope pulling the pressure blockers towards him,and swung them around to hit the pressure blocker behind him. He quickly broke the rope with his stregnth and got distance. 

"Those fuckers are tough. Well for close range people like me."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Downtown

It looks like they picked the wrong team to fight!​*
Kevin never realized how useful his ability could be. Lasers saved his neck a couple of time. Movement. Pushing. Striking. It turned out to be far greater than the simple 'pew pew' he thought it'd be. There was one last issue though. It was tiring. Perhaps it was due to a lack of mastery, but his showboating was beginning to fatigue him. The beams, the greater in size and the longer he extended them, the more they wore on him. Not that he was allowed to show weakness. He had to push on, he wanted, no he _had_ to make a statement. 

Kevin looked at the madness wearily. This all out assault was the type of thing that made St. Haven such a shitty city. Someone tries to do the right thing.. and people put their heads in the ground. They hide. They run or cower. The gangs rule, and the police either go along with it.. or they die. That's why he couldn't afford to slow down.. nor give up. He was carrying far too much on his back.

"Hey assholes! Check it out! I'm going to show you something amazing!" Cosmo ran at one of the machines. It was solid made of platinum. There was no way his beams, which could barely knock out regular humans, would scratch that thing.. much less dent it. So he resorted on plan B. Incapacitating it. A forward dash turned into a reckless dart as he extended a beam from his foot, using it to blast his way forward, shooting it as a steady ongoing ray.

He moved at dazzling speeds through the fray, but his lack of laser control  resulted in him bouncing roughly off of one of the machines with a 'thunk' of pain. Ears ringing, Cosmo was dazed. He was more durable than your regular human in sunlight or heat, but still! Falling onto his butt, Cosmo eyed the huge clawed hand descending. _Shoot_! He demanded of his beams as Cosmo attempted to fire a laser with more oomph through the push of an arm. Nothing. No laser came out. He did a palm strike again, and again, nothing. 

"Fuck!"Cosmo snapped as it narrowly grabbed him. Tumbling away, Cosmo opened his hand hand, and performed a smooth acrobatic flip, dodging the attacks narrowly. "Crap, they're fast.. gotta be careful!" Seeing another behind him, he got an ideal, and smirked. Recalling earlier, Kevin muttered, "I owe ya one, Wrath." Leaping up, in midair, Cosmo aimed a palm sideways as cried, "Hey, I forgot your mother loves heroes! I oughta pay her a visit tonight!" 

He'd have to ride everything on this. Two of them fired at him simultaneously, one directly, and the other due to his provoking. Palm charged, Cosmo fired it, shooting himself sideways right as their clawed hands passed where he just jumped to crash through each other, damaging themselves out of commission. The swift beam, sharper than he intended, sent Cosmo tumbling roughly across the street and crashing into a stone wall.

One of the pressure blockers tossed something around Cosmo that pinned his arms. "What the..? BDSM this early in the day? Naughty villain! Not in front of the kids!" Then it hit. Mind numbing agony. His eyes rolled back, going white as he was electrocuted, pain shooting through him. His head was tilted back.. as smoke rose from him... and the electricity rippled through him, shocking him brutally. Flesh smoking, the armored men hit him with several lasers, damaging Cosmo... but as smoke rose, they had no clue his durability increased from their attempt to electrocute him.

"You...dick! That _hurt_! Swinging a leg, a beam collided with dozens of the agile men and women, larger than he wanted, which drained his energy even more.. but the electric attack gave him a slight boost.. even if it randomly paralyzed him.. making him shiver sporadically. Well.. those lasers still hurt. A few cracked or broken bones, he noted. Ribs. Left arm. Right leg. Nothing a nice hot.. _hot_ bath wouldn't help soothe.

Things were looking up.. they were retreating from the Heroes wild assault, and Kevin fought to not stumble, or flat out fall. He was exhausted.. moving was even hard. "Come on.. who's next.. Assholes?" Kevin provoked them, panting harshly.


----------



## Serp (Jul 22, 2012)

Saint Haven - 
Haven takes a trip to my neighbourhood.


The area had gone to shit, Eva didn't know what to do, the land was flooded with not only supers flashing and showing off what powers their blood held, but also alot of hostiles enough to get her own blood pumping. 

Eva had lost her current target, but looking around at all sacks of blood running, fighting and bleeding, she was Dark Sister now. DS made eyes at one of the people running around fighting, her pupils dilated and she could already taste the blood on her tongue. She ran her hand round and placed a hand on a vial, crouching down and ready to drink.  

A mecha machine thrust a hand down towards DS, before the metal appendage could reach the monotoned woman, she had placed the vial to her mouth, it was too quick for a bystander to decide which of the vials it was and then the hand crashed into the dirt and the dust whipped up obstructing the view of what it had just hit. The blood had already worked its way to its destination. 



When the dust had cleared DS was standing upon the metal appendage and then in a flash she was flipping up the arm and reached the cockpit and thrust her own hand tipped with her metal claw through the glass and into the chest of the pilot before flipped off and landing on the floor. 

As she landed on the floor her hand dripping with the blood of the unclean, she wiped the bloody claw across her face and lapped up the blood on the hand. The blood rolled into her mouth and the intenses were drawn throughout her, the knowledge of how to pilot a mecha was there, the history of the man, his memories, the family he left behind. Dark Sisters ill mentality much stronger than the empathy that she gained from this losers blood. 

As she landed on the ground she looked around and group of about a dozen pressure blockers rushed her, multiple tracks of blood running around her brain, she knew how the organisation worked, the goon was a smart member and his information now turned against his organisation. The first pressure blocker ran towards DS, she jumped up and spat a ball of webbing at him, before flipping over and kicking the other one approaching. 

The remaining half score surrounded Dark Sister, raising their weapons and pointing their long ranged weapons at her. 

"Hmm, this could be a bother." She could feel she might run out of time using these actual traits and would have to turn to something else.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*



Having receiving orders from Leroy,a man she did not trust much though his orders were to protect the mayor which reassured her. She quickly looked at the Mayor and they both nodded. Riley and the Mayor began to run into the mayor office,and then up the stairs to the top of the mayor office,The mayor was unsure what Riley was thinking as being on top of a roof would leave him open. Riley noticed his worry.

"I have a plan trust me."

As they both reached the roof,Riley told the Mayor to get down,as he did that Riley eyes began glowing,she put on her hood and began floating away from the Mayor,the Mayor was confused what did she do? The mayor decided to look at his watch...but he could not see his watch. Suddenly he looked back at Riley he was floating in the sky and right before her eyes she turned invisible. The mayor understood now! She turned him invisible.

A now invisible Riley levitated high in the sky,to where 5 helicopters were shooting lasers towards the heroes. And they were far to high for any hero to reach,she would have to do something about that,so Riley quickly made a force field on the top of the helicopter,the rotating blades were blocked by the force field causing them to break,thus making the helicopters crash towards the ground. Suddenly Riley had any idea. 

Riley flew towards a helicopter,she could see the pilot face,though the pilot could not see her because she was invisible,with her hands glowing in a white aura a white rectangular force field was in front of the helicopter, the pilot face was shocked as he quickly turned around,Riley thought it would be the perfect chance. She made a force field around its rotating blades thus causing it to break and fall,but Riley lead it to fall right on a mecha tank destroying it.

"Two helicopters and 1 mecha tank down."

Riley began to rinse and repeat what she had been doing,leading the helicopter with her force field walls causing it to turn,disabling the helicopter to fly,thus causing it to crush a metatank. She began doing this over again until they were 4 helicopters left and 5 mecha tanks. The reason they were uneven because someone else managed to destroy a helicopter. Sadly before Riley could continue doing this the rest of the helicopters began to fly away in fear. Riley began visible again as she inhaled and exhaled.

"I did it? Now what...."

Riley spoke as she turned invisible again, but what she did not know was someone was watching her as she was to distracted using her sensing and empathy to track other bad guys,it was the sister. 

"Ah...she is causing quite a disadvantage for us,and since the mayor is no where to be seen and she has invisibility powers,who is to say she did not cloak him? Meaning she has to go. Hahaha."

The woman on the building with her rocket launcher aimed at the girl,calculating where the girl was before she was invisible,and where she would be now that she is invisible she decided to take the shot,besides these missiles are heat seeking so.

*BAM!*

The woman missed a little bit but the missiles quickly changed course to Riley body temperature. Riley not having much time to react created a force field to protect her self,but she did not have time to make a strong or thick one. So the force field was broken but softened the impact. As the smoke cleared the woman was impressed as Riley was still alive but bleeding,suddenly Riley wounds were covered in a white aura and began to heal. Riley was using her healing prowess.

Riley turned at the woman,Riley eyes were glowing a deep shade of white,Riley hands had a round deep shade of white aura. Riley quickly levitated full speed at the woman,the woman simply smiled as Riley closed in,Riley had no offensive powers,so as Riley was standing on the building,pondering what should she do,the woman took no haste and attack with her elasticity. Both met in hand to hand combat,and the only thing defending Riley was her palm swipes that make a small force field that blocks the blows.

Suddenly this woman used her stretching abilities to land a sneaky blow on Riley,right in the stomach,as Riley fell to her knees,the woman landed a blow to the head on Riley,Riley was unconscious. The woman picked up her sniper and located the mayor,Riley regaining her consciousness seen the woman as she pulled the trigger. Riley eyes glowed white as her hands,and Riley used her sensing to track the bullet,and to see where the bullet would hit the mayor.

"N-No!"

Riley focusing all her attention and energy,made a bullet size force field to protect the mayor from the bullet that was about to hit his chest,but she did not have much time,the bullet broke through the small thin force field, and hit the mayor! The mayor yell echoed across the fight. But Riley could still feel his emotions,he was still alive,her force field softened the damage,greatly. The woman turned around and face Riley with a grin. 

"My work here is done,oh and your awake? Let me fix that."

The woman lifted Riley by her hair,punched her in the head again rendering Riley unconscious again,and let go causing Riley to fall down to her certain doom. Riley had no way to save her self.

"Listen up! All of you will continue fighting till these pathetic heroes are dead! I will be leaving,I need my beauty rest."

The woman spoke as she stretched away building to building.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Downtown

Seriously, I'd better get some big bootied bitches or something for this...​*
Cosmo felt like he was in a war. Was this what war felt like? A simple ceremony turned into a blood bath. He was too drained for much laser usage, and he knew he'd have to keep it for absolutely desperate situations. Like now? Why was she falling? Kevin had a soft spot for two things.. kids and girls, and she was both. Somewhat. He silently pleaded for his lasers to obey him, for once, and jetted forward.. but his streaking beam ran out of 'gas', and he tumbled. Rolling, Cosmo paused, spotting Riley's descent. 

"I don't care.. Just fucking do what I want you to! Just this once!" Cosmo cried. Shooting upward, from his feet.. he barely got high before he, again, ran out of 'fuel'. Still, it was high enough to catch Riley gracefully and slow the momentum of her fall. "Got'cha kid.." He muttered, before descending now, too tired to resist gravity's pull. Kevin knew it was going to hurt like hell when he landed, but he knew he was made of studier stuff near the noon hours. Kevin winced as his back crashed hard enough against the sidewalk to crack it, nearly splitting a slab of pavement in half. 

Releasing her, unable to do so carefully from the bone jarring fall, Kevin let Riley roll onto the ground.. safe and sound. There he lay panting.. as Kevin stared at the sky. The wind was soft.. it felt so relaxing to his aching, bleeding, and thrashed body. Everything hurt. His chest. His back. His arm. His leg. He could barely think.. much less move. The wind made it so much worse.. the breeze was so calming.. why not just sleep? The explosions and cries of fighting felt so far away... but one thought plagued his mind. The Mayor. Standing, woozily, blood pouring from his mouth, Kevin lifted Riley up and positioned her piggyback before he started the long trek upstairs.. he'd need to make it to the roof the slow way.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2012)

Ras ignores the other superpowered fools and focuses on getting rid of the other armed troops with his acquired rifle.  He targets ones busy dealing with other so-called heroes and takes four down with controlled bursts, turning their bodies into burnt, perforated messes.  Rasphiel then chucks away the rifle since it ran out of ammo and runs for cover behind a small building.

_Alright, gotta think of my next move before these bastards rush me.  I got four teleports left before I crap out so I need to make them count._

He sees there are other giant robots left on the battlefield, and also sees attack copters flying above, raining bolts of lethal red energy.  Suddenly he gets an idea.  But before he could act on it, three masked men in blue uniforms managed to sneak up on him and wrapped Ras with their ropes.  He merely twisted his body and sent the men holding the ropes flying to the building wall, making a loud thud sound as they collided.  While they were stunned by the impact, Rasphiel breaks free, sprints toward the three jackasses, and promptly crushes their heads like overripe fruits one by one.  Ignoring the blood and grey matter on his hands, Ras decides looks at one of the helicopters above him and wills himself inside it.

Catching the pilot unaware, Ras grabs his head with both hands and proceeds to snap his neck.  Throwing the now dead pilot from the seat, Rasphiel proceeds takes over the controls.  He knew jack shit about piloting a helicopter, but knew enough that he could send this thing crashing into the nearest platinum colored mech.  He steered hard to his left as the copter was going down, heading straight for the giant robot's head as it was lumbering towards the other "gifted" individuals.  As it was about to collide, Ras teleports out of the doomed vehicle and hears a noticeable crash sound which could only be the collision course he planned.  The mech toppled over, and the ground shook slightly when it went down.

_And now only two teleports left.  Fuck, I'm already feeling tired just thinking about it._


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*


Panting,panting was all Mike can do,he was engaged in combat with three pressure blockers. Mike jacket.....he had no idea what happened to his jacket,he lost it during the battle. It was probably lying on the ground somewhere in this crazy battle,and his black shirt had cuts and holes in places,with some blood leaking out here and there.

These people were getting on Mike nerves,he decided it was time to go hard on them,as one pressure blocker tried to attack Mike from behind,Mike ducked as the pressure blocker tried shocking him with an electric glove,and then grabbed the woman arm and forced it to hit her own team mate rendering the other pressure blocker paralyzed for the time being,Mike then tossed the woman a few feet.

A few more pant,s escaped Mike,as he judo chopped the third pressure blocker in the neck,Mike was to tired so the stregnth of this judo chop was not bone breaking. Suddenly a fourth pressure blocker pounced him,the woman was on top of Mike hovering a electric glove at Mike face. The only thing that was stopping her was Mike hand pushing her arm back.

"ENOUGH!"

Mike feet broke free from the pressure,and he positioned it to hit the woman with a devastating blow to the stomach,the woman went flying a few feet. She grabbed her stomach,and was coughing and gagging for air. Mike spit on the ground as he seen a mecha tank go for him. Mike turned to see damaged helicopters far away,did he really take the fight this far off the mayor office. He was very far away from the heroes. He looked up to see a girl falling from a building. That girl with the force fields?

"That weak piece of shit,being taken down like fodder....should I save someone so weak? No I wont. Let her die. I have to worry about the useful people."

Mike turned to see a parking lot,he would lead the mecha tank there,as he entered the parking lot he looked around,he could only lift 5 tons,and all of these cars were most likely heavier. As the mecha shot a electric rope towards Mike,Mike quickly leaped behind a car for cover. And then he seen it,a small ass yellow punch buggy with flower designs. Suddenly the mecha knocked the car Mike was hiding behind away. Mike quickly rolled to the side as the mecha tried striking Mike with its arms.

Mike threw his last two pocket knives at the mecha glass windshield. The man inside desperately made the mecha stumble back. Mike looked at the punch buggy. It was now or never. He sprinted behind it,he took a deep breath,and began to lift it. His muscles were put to its limit,his skin was red. He was aching. As soon as the punch buggy was lifted over his head.

"Punch buggy!" 

Mike chucked it at the mecha.

"NO FUCKING PUNCH BACKS!"


The mecha exploded upon impact. Mike sighed in relief,he walked out of the parking lot,he had reached his limit,he picked up his pocket knives,and located his jacket,though he did not put it back on. And put his pocket knives in there rightful pockets. Mike wanted to fight on,but his body...just...collapsed. Mike blacked out. Resting on the grass. Before blacking out he seen just how much enemies were left. A just about a handful of pressure blockers and armed men. About a few helicopters that are flying back to battle,and a few more mechas. Mike closed his eyes,officially blacking out.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

Riley Roth-Spirit


"Uhhh."

Riley groaned,as she found her self on the back of one of her peers cosmo,she opened her eyes,she heard an other explosion,one from far away,and then one from up close. Everyone still continued to fight,...suddenly she came to realization. The woman? Where did she go,Riley had to stop her! Scratch that.....the mayor? Soon she realized that cosmo was carrying her piggy backs style up the stairs.

"Cosmo...thank you. Quickly we have to get the mayor,I was able to soften the impact of the bullet last minute,but I still have to heal him."


*BOOM!*'

A helicopter crashed into city hall,directly hitting and destroying a portion of city hall,a firery explosion happened,and the force was strong enough to push Riley and maybe even cosmo far back,some parts of the building was on fire,and there was a huge gap in the stairs. Riley was to beaten up to put a force field in time,as both her and cosmo were vulnerable to a possible fiery explosion,city hall would surely collapse in minutes.

"There trying to suicide bomb city hall! Cosmo...what are we going to do...what if we dont make it in time....what if he dies? What will happen to all of us?...I..do-don't want to be alone again...back on the streets of saint haven by my self... " 


Riley was holding back a tear from falling,she knows she always acts like she wants to be alone,and acts like she does not want friends...because that leads to emotions....and when she experiences emotions her powers would act against her will,thats why she said she would always be alone,so there wound never be a chance to hurt someone,her sadness however made her feel vulnerable,when ever she was sad her powers would not work. She had to hold back all of her emotions......she had to pull through.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Downtown

Clearly, someone doesn't want heroes in St. Haven!​*
Now he was pissed. The flames wouldn't harm Cosmo.. on the contrary, they'd power him up, even if it was a little. The light and sun helped his beams, but didn't do much for him in the way of healing or vitality. The heat was simply too far away, and not enough. The blast was nothing amazing, amazing like he was of course, but it'd get the job done. Also.. there was Riley to consider, who he had quickly grown protective over.

Tanking the explosion, Kevin's bones rattled as he blocked Riley off, spitting up blood immediately afterwards. The blast and the heat was enough to send him flying back, but not before a soft push from his lasers prevented any serious harm to Riley or Cosmo. A palm slapping the wall, he felt the building trembling. The helicopter must've been rigged with explosives.

"Hang on, kid." Cosmo said, masking his exhaustion the best he could. Panting, Cosmo swung her safely onto his back, and hugged one of her legs with an arm. Determination on his face, Cosmo shot himself upstairs, using his feet and a hand to bounce off of random walls. Emerging on the roof, still panting, still bleeding, and still physically drained Cosmo looked to see if the Mayor was safe.

Facing Riley, Cosmo nodded, "You're a good kid.. you aren't alone.. that's what a gang is." He knew what it was like to be alone. Damn did he ever. He was an outcast.. an alien. Fitting in never came easy for him.. so he fought.. tooth and nail.. to try to fit in.. to _break_ his way into fitting in. Team was the politically correct term, but that's not what he was used to. Gang fit. A group of shady misfits trying to save the world. Yeah, they were definitely more of a gang than a team. "The Mayor needs you.. go, be a hero." Kevin encouraged, setting the girl down and lightly pushing her back. He then fell onto his backside, grimacing, for his entire body felt like it'd been shoved through a meat grinder. "Hurry.. get both of you off of here.."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*


Riley seeing as the helicopter was about go off in explosion attempted putting a force field up,but a side effect of her expressing sadness is,that she feels vulnerable,her powers were not responding. Riley tried and tried but she could not generate a force field, was this it? Was this how it would end for her? 

Despite the fact she wanted to die for a long time,...for once...she did not want to die. And if she gave up hope..everything the mayor fought for,all of the team effort...all of cosmo effort will go down the drain! But what could she do? She was powerless for the moment. Suddenly Cosmo threw his body over hers blocking the explosion,protecting her?

_"Why,why is he protecting me?..I always had to fend for my self? People...people would see me on the street in the corner scared...and they would just walk by,eventually I had to grow up at age 11 and protect my self.....so why now? Why does someone want to protect me?"_

"Hang on, kid."

Riley was placed on his back,she was still dumbfounded,she was not paying attention,before she knew it they were both on the roof top,she was snapped out of her trance as she seen the mayor body,he was alive. Riley turned to Cosmo,he said something to her. Something that meant a lot. But one thing echoed through her head.

_"you aren't alone,you aren't alone,you aren't alone"_ 

"The Mayor needs you.. go, be a hero."

Riley once again was snapped out of her trance,she turned to the Mayor,and then she seen Cosmo....fall down? Was he implying that she should leave him there at the collapsing building? She stared at the Mayor,he gave her a reassuring smile and nodded. She quickly ran to Cosmo side?

"Cosmo...wake up! Please wake up! I am not going to leave you behind....wake up!........in a gang......its all for one and one for all,so please...you have to get up!"

Riley began tugging on his arm? She used all the stregnth that she could muster. She began levitating,trying to pull him up with her,she was only able to make him go up a few inches off the ground,she began floating towards the mayor. 

"You know Cosmo...I am glad I met someone like you. Mayor! Get in!"

For the first time in 3 years,Riley actually smiled. Riley powers came back! She did not feel vulnerable,she did not feel alone? And....she was happy? Riley hands began to glow,a white protective sphere formed around her,Cosmo,and the mayor. That sphere began to float off the building. She was using the force field to carry everyone,so she could levitate freely. The sphere landed safely on the ground. 

Riley deactivated the force field,and the mayor,and Cosmo were safe on the ground.

"You did the right thing Riley."

"Mayor,dont speak,let me heal your wound. I am sorry that the speech did not go as planned."

"Its okay Riley."

Riley palms were glowing white as she placed her hands on the mayor wounds.

_"After I heal the mayor I will heal Cosmo wounds."_


"*You pathetic excuse of heroes think you can beat us! I am going to kill you!"*

Riley turned quickly,it was the son? His helmet was gone,he had a devious grin,as he sparked his electric batons. Riley had to focus on healing the mayor? What could she do? Was this truly the end?

"Di-"

"Biiiiitch!"

The son was quickly punched by Mike.

"Fool next time I put you done you better mother fucking stay down!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
The Gift of War* 

---

This wasn't a simple assault any more. This was a war - it was no longer just about taking the Mayor's head. These people, the Red Hunter, was out for their blood. Having been a Major and a veteran in the army, Alexander had a lot of experience at battlefield conflicts, but he'd never seen this kind of thing before. Giant robots, lasers, electric eskrima sticks, batons...where were the good old fashioned guns? When on earth did the Mafia gain access to _robots_ with _lasers_?

A Pressure Blocker attempted to sneak up and attack Alexander from behind as he contemplated this, but sensing him, Wrath reached for his jacket and flung it at him, blocking his line of sight before cutting him down with his sword, slicing the jacket in half as a result. Wiping some blood off of his hand on the now torn jacket, Wrath charged back into battle again, throwing a dagger into the face of one of the Pressure Blockers and stabbing the other one as he looked to his friend. Another one came, but sword still plunged in the body of one of the Blockers, Wrath ducked under the attack and sent a palm thrust on his chin as a brain racker move, before kicking him away again. 

Another one came, but Wrath was ready now, cutting his stomach in one quick horizontal line. "God dammit, get out of the way you scum. I have someone _actually important _to take care of!" He sighed cutting down another one, before noticing one of the robots in the distance charging up his laser at him. "Oh shit." Wrath mumbled, before jumping out of the way as the laser hit the podium. But...in the rubble, Wrath spotted something gleam. Running up to the ruins of the once great stage, Wrath picked up the gleaming item he saw and grinned. "Oh Higgins, you shouldn't have."

_Admantine Sword Acquired. 

_The sword was just like the one he lost in the cyborg a while ago, only shinier, slightly heavier and much, much stronger. Wrath ditched the other weapon he'd picked up and took his new sword in hand and raced up to the mecha that had shot him a few moments ago, before leaping up to the stomach and cutting into it with the adamantine sword, revealing a single man piloting it. He took his other sword and plunged it into the pilot, before jumping out. "_I knew it._" He smiled to himself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2012)

*Jet Marks/ Saint Killer*_
West Haven
Many against one_

Shouting,yelling,gunfire.
"Ahh good old west haven always so welcoming."
"It's Jet Marks, if we kill him we'll be promoted several ranks! KILL HIM!"
Didn't have to walk far in west haven without hostile intent if you were Jet, not that far being about 10 feet into it. He's been dancing around the automatic gunfire of the young mafia members that wanted to make names for themselves.
This happens pretty often, always some newcomers trying the what they think is the easy way to get ahead.
"Why won't he DIE!"
The mafia members numbering in 10 were unloading all of the ammo they had and couldn't touch him, Jet on the other hand still had his loot in hand while doing this.
"You're getting boring, I mean the light exercise was nice and all but." Jet shot 3 of the mafia members and go close up to one that was reloading and cut his throat.
"4 down."
"You bastard that was my brother!"
"I guess that explains the family resemblance."Jet shot him in the chest leaving a gaping hole and reloaded after almost at the same time.

"He's a monster we can't beat him, we have to run!"
"I don't think we could run if we wanted to!"
The mafia continued their hail of fire from their tommyguns.
Jet dealt with it the usual way, shooting back.
Unloading the rest of his ammo on the young mobsters and killing them. One of them was lucky and lived through one of the shots groaning.
"Oh one of you is still alive. I think I can deal with that."
"Tell all the little shrimps like you and the higher ups to start bringing better things for me to kill."
"I'm getting tired of killing, well not really, but could you guys make it more painfully boring?"
Jet knocked the young mobster out with his gun.
"Hopefully that will make them send better people after me."

Jet see's fire and smoke coming from downtown and hears faint explosions."I'm missing all of the fun, time to hurry."Jet arrived at his hide out for his loot to find a surprise.
*Spoiler*: __ 




A mech of some kind.
"I have orders to bring you alive along with the gun."
"Lex is still trying to get me huh? Well you can tell him I don't give a damn what he wants."
"We figured you would say something like that."
The Luthor trooper pointed his main Gatling gun at his loot.
"Go ahead I don't care."
He opened fire on it shredding most of the money,jewelry, and other treasures  in it.
"Are you done?"
"No, you still have to come with me I have my orders."
Jet took a shot at the cockpit it ricocheted off.
"I would just give up if I were you this prototype mech isn't going to be harmed by any kind of gunfire especially the incorrect ammo for that gun."

"Is that so? I wanted to fight those heroes, but I guess you'll do."
Jet began reloading his gun.
"Didn't you hear me? there is no way for you to harm me!"
"Never said *I* was going to."
Jet fired at the cache of explosives and ammo he had stored that was behind the mech causing a huge explosion.
"What! Systems failing!"
"You, how dare you! This prototype and the gun you stole why are you so set on ruining us!?"
"I have no idea what you are talking about tata."
Jet waved bye as he walked back out of what was his storage for loot closed the door and was greeted by more guns.
40 Mafia fully armed and using cars for cover.
"Hahaha day gets better and better. 2nd best day ever."
"We finally found your hideout you bastard, no doubt full of all of the things you have stolen from us."
"Once my gang kills you and we steal what's ours back we'll rise to the top of the mafia family."
"Why don't you send some of your men in to see how much I have stolen."
"How about we kill you first?!"
"Whatever you want to do buddy."
Suddenly the mech bursted through the wall.
"Holy shit whats that? I didn't think this bastard had friends open fire!"
The mafia started to open fire on the mech and Jet.
"Jet you bastard! I'll kill you!"
The guy in the mech was pretty pissed, but the damage jet inflicted took a huge toll on it and even the mafia was doing damage to it.
"I don't have time for this I have somewhere to be, like a real party."
Jet shot 8 mafia thugs that were shooting at him while dodging fire and taking cover and jumped into one of the cars.
"Left their keys in it, how nice of them to do that for me."

Jet was taking off at full speed.
"Stop firing dammit! I'm after him!"
"Cease fire! What you mean that..."
"You are letting him get away you idiots!"
The mech had wheels pop out and ran through two mafia cars and was slowly catching up to Jet.
"Dammit, stop gaping with your mouths open and go after them."
The mafia went in their cars and began pursuit as well.

"This as fast as this thing can go?"
Jet looked at the speedometer it was past the max speed
"I guess it is. I'll just be slowing you down some."
Jet started reloading his gun while steering the car.
And  hung out the window without looking back and took 3 shots at the mechs wheels slowing it down.
"Objects may be closer than they appear to be!"

"Goddamn you Jet!"
The mech shot a robot claw at the car to try to grab it.
the cable was damaged from the explosion earlier and had been damaged. Jet retaliated by shooting at the damaged part of the cable while it was flying towards the back of the car.
The claw now unattached to the mech was stuck to the backend of the car dragging slightly.

"Halfway to downtown and even after all of this there still seems to be a party there."
"Don't worry I'm not rude enough to not bring some guests. HAHAHA."
The mafia were right behind Jet along with the mech as they were coming up to downtown.
"Ohh looks like it's fun! Even the so called heroes look like they have their hand full."
"I guess they wouldn't mind a little help from little old me, hey maybe they'll even accept me into th-HAHHAHAHAH."
Jet couldn't go along with that self joke anymore and saw a sentinel.

"Guess I'll say hi."
Jet reloads his gun,undoes his seatbelt, positions himself for his target and crashes his car into the sentinel severely crippling it to the point of non use and flys through the windshield at one of the the policeand lands into him with his bayonet killing him and surfing him on the ground absorbing the impact at the same time while firing off his gun into 7 surprised cops that were arresting the remainders.
"My prey, not yours, MINE!"
One of the policemen was on a radio.
"There are more of them now, we need more-."
*Bang* That shut him up
Jet began reloading quickly while dodging gunfire from the police and sentinels now that he had now caught the attention of.
"I knew I should have gotten more ammo than this getting pretty low now." Jet started taking some men out by using a combination of close combat and long range with his bayonet.
Slashing them through and firing in a stylish yet functional manner that allowed him to dodge their fire and end up with them firing on their own men.

"Oh look who caught up for the fun."
The mafia and the damaged Luthor corp mech arrived.
"The hell?"
It looked like a battlefield to the mech driver filled with luthor corp tech.
"Someone's been stealing our tech? Only the military and Luthor corp is supposed to have access to those prototype weapons and they aren't even near that level of completion, this is the only completed one."
The mech driver looked pretty pissed about it no telling what he would do now and the mafia looked horrified at the sight of all the destruction and police.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Confrontation * 

---

Dammit. He didn't have time for this stuff. Ducking under the attack of a new Blocker, Alexander stabs him through the stomach and races towards the building that woman escaped to a while ago, after shooting the Mayor. Another one comes his way, but upon seeing the expression on Wrath's face, he hesitates slightly in his attack, allowing Wrath to jump over him acrobatically and stab him from behind. "Weak." Wrath comments, as he continues.

A few more mooks later, Wrath finally arrives at the entrance of the building. Abandoned, of course. Not a single sane person would stay in area after what's been happening. Sighing, Alexander quickly finds an elevator and heads to the rooftop. No doubt, the woman would be there, waiting for a getaway. Arriving upon the rooftop, the elevator door opens, and Wrath spots a silhouette fire a rocket at him. The elevator is caught in an explosion of metal and fire, meanwhile Wrath is crouched down, just outside of the explosion's radius, panting, though unhurt apart from a charred shirt.

"Lady, you don't mess around, do you?" Wrath asks, wiping a bead of sweat from his forehead. "That wasn't too bad of a plan. Waiting at the rooftop to shoot me when the elevator arrived, while the line of sight was blocked, and in an enclosed space I wouldn't be able to simply slice the rocket apart since the explosion would still catch me. I dare say if I was even a second later in moving out of the way, I might be dead right now."

The woman begins to form a response, but before she could speak, Wrath already closed the distance between them, and lunges for a stab. However, his opponent managed to stretch out of the way and land behind him, following up the dodge with a swift kick. Quickly, Wrath catches the kick and tackles her down. However, just as quickly as he tackled her, his opponent quickly slides away. "Elasticity, eh? What an annoying ability." Wrath mumbles as he closes the distance again, and plunges his swords in the still reforming arms of Shiek. "There we go." Wrath grins. "Can't move without ripping off your arms. Now stay right here while I wait for your getaway helicopter to arrive. I'm taking you for questioning."

She narrows her eyes, and at the same time Wrath turns around and checks for a helicopter, he hears a coughing sound and a splutter. "Suicide?" Alexander sighs, picking up the rocket launcher and hiding behind the broken elevator, dragging the body of the girl with him. "_I've gotten too soft. Normally I would have put something in her mouth to make sure that wouldn't have happened._"

As he sets her down, Wrath hears the sound of rotating chopper blades and smiles as he sees the helicopter fly towards them. Picking up the rpg, Wrath climbs onto the elevator and aims. "Tell your boss I said hello," Wrath grins, and shoots the rocket at the helicopter. Upon contact, the helicopter explodes in a loud explosion, before crashing down onto the streets below, on fire and roasted. "In Hell." He finishes, before dropping the rpg and slumping down. He was exhausted.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
The Observer* 

---

Stanley was enjoying the show, he was. The team was full of people he had to look out for in the future. For instance, the teleporting angel who gutted one of his men was certainly one to be wary of eventually. Teleporting and strength were troublesome abilities, though Stanley doubted that strength was something he could keep up, from his facial expression. The disco-ball in tights was a dangerous one too, with his lasers, but it looked like his stamina was lacking slightly. That forcefield person was a danger as well, along with the man who punched out one of the mechas. 

There were two people who caught his eye the most, though. Indeed. The sleuth fellow, and the guy with the swords. The former he had not seen much action from, but it was clear he is a seasoned fighter and a force to be reckoned with. The latter was just as bad, if not worse due to the fact he was rampaging through the waves of men being sent at him and the robots with nothing but skill, two swords and some grenades. The guy was crazy. From what Stanley had observed, this guy had no particular weakness aside from maybe lack of physical power, but his dexterity with his swords and his speed more than made up for that.

...but speaking of cyborgs and men, Stanley grimaced, crushing a can inside his hand. He underestimated Leon. He hadn't expected him to have foreseen him backstabbing him, nor had he foreseen the fact that he might have a cyborg replica of him at the ready. Though in hindsight, the former might have been common sense. And on another note, who sent those men and mechas in? Stanley had ordered precisely to send in only common thugs, with only a bit of stolen technology. Admittedly, when they first came in, Stanley had gotten a bit worried. He didn't want the heroes to die quite just yet, and though he was pleased by what he had seen as the team quickly dealt with the new threats, that did not make him want to kill the moron who ordered those guys to arrive any less.

This was, however, a good opportunity. He'd have an excuse to get rid of one of his rival branches in the city, and he could frame another guy from the other branch, and have the heroes wipe them out. Then he'd be the only one left. Stanley grins, but his moment of happiness was short-lived, as a phone call quickly interrupts him. 

"Yes, what?"

"Er...well...there's something happening at a local bank."

"Don't make me ask you again, you brain-dead moron. _What is going on_?"

"There's a guy going around our area killing our men, as well as Luthor's."

"The fuck? Are you serious?"

"Y-Yes."

"Say no more then. I'll teach this dipshit why they call me The Red Hunter." Stanley replies, hanging up the phone. 

Finishing off the can of beer, he chucks it out the window and leaves the room after grabbing his coat. The Red Hunter was going on a hunt.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Lex Luthor*
*Why eat the rat,when the snake could do it for me*

Lex was sitting at his desk,on a screen he could see it. He could see that little pathetic imbecile killing off his lower tier men,men who Lex treats as there higher tier,men that he gives outdated equipment to and says its a prototype. lackies will be lackies and will believe anything you tell them. Lex could not help but to smile,Lex did not have to do anything. This fool would just die on his own.

Lex yawned,despite the fact it was early. He could just send out some competent lackies with actually new equipment,...but this problem will just solve its self. He did have a reputation to keep,and although he did have Mike to take out people he wants gone......he will just wait for everything to go out as planned. 

But just like this punk,the mayor will soon die,and of course saint haven would have to vote for a new mayor? And with this much power I can easily win if I run to become the new mayor. Lex simply yawned again.He was so tired because he had been working on a new invention. Things were turning out perfect,everything was going according to plan.


----------



## tgre (Jul 22, 2012)

*Scope
North Saint Haven
The Slums*

_"Gee, this place sure is a dump"_ Scope cooed softly as her heel dug deeper into the merc's chest, _"You really could have done more to liven this place up"_
She pistol-whipped his friend who was slowly approaching her from behind, _"A little decor, maybe a koi pond... who knows, you might even get a call from urban weekly mag!"_

The merc underneath her heel coughed and spluttered like a blubbering buffoon, *"You'll pay for this"*

Scope laughed,_ "I'll pay for this when I pay for my taxes," _She pistol whipped the merc underneath her and grinned, _"Which is never."_

She stood atop the tallest slum building and addressed all of the mercs who had gathered around her, all weilding a variety of menacing weapons, they totalled about 10.

_"You all work for me now, this idiot-"_ She gestured to the hapless man who was now clutching his chest and hiding a heel mark, _"Is seemingly incapable of leading such fine, upstanding citizens as yourselves!"_

Scope's eyes glinted with a fervor never seen before, _"You have been oppressed! Thrown away! By the people who call themselves the- 'authority' of Saint Haven! Deemed scum of the earth and sent to live in this cesspool!" Scope raised her voice, "And despite all odds, you lived here and made it your own! But that city behind you as much yours as it is theirs! By joining me, I can guarantee that you will grab back the land that is rightfully yours and put those law-huggers to our own brand of justice!"_

The men roared in agreement and brandished their weapons in the air.

Scope smiled coyly,_ "Well, that was incredibly easy, all I had to do was knock some sense in to this idiot-"_ She looked at the man who was now submissively crawling away from her _"- who called himself the leader of this troupe"_

_"Looks like all they needed was a little direction, heh"_

---
*Aerobend
Saint Haven CBD
City Hall
*
Zoro lit up a cigarette, as an alien it had no impact on his body whatsoever, however he liked the image of himself smoking a cigarette, seemingly doing harm to his body when in fact, it did nothing at all.

*"THE MAYOR'S JUST BEEN ATTACKED"*

Aerobend tensed, but then immediately relaxed

_Do I really need to help these humans? They seem so... incompetent. It's like they have no will to fend for themselves at all... no will to fight for the life they have been given..._

Aerobend warped the air around him, taking key the area close to the door of the Mayor's office which was a good 150m away from him but within eye distance. The air around him suddenly condensed, very quickly and loudly, almost like a thunder growl and with an almost thunder-crack like sensation, Zoro had vanished and appeared at the doorstep, his hair in disarray and his cigarette dangling out of his mouth.

However by the time he got closer, he realised just how much turmoil he'd just gotten into.

_"What the..."_


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins
Downtown St. Haven


Time to introduce them to the base​*
He wasn't sure who the one that helped him was.. but he survived, thanks to them. All of them. He wanted to thank the unknown stranger.. not even knowing his name, which was Ras. Facing the team, he pulled out a phone slowly, and spoke into it calmly, "They're ready... bring it." 


*Spoiler*: __ 







The team was amazing. Beyond his expectations. They were extraordinary, and now, all they needed was funding, training, coordination, and cooperation to be the best. Eventually, the sound of massive spinning blades could be heard. The block darkened as a massive airship lowered.. decked with weaponry that looked as if it could obliterate an entire massive city in seconds.. and it probably could. Mayor Higgins didn't have enough pull for something like this on his own.. but the President backed him in this venture. It was voted on, and passed. The law to use 'super heroes as weapons'.

That bothered Mayor Higgins. Weapons of the state? Part of him disliked it, and another part of him knew he'd need to play ball to turn these random gifted people into heroes the world could know and trust. His ultimate fear..? Losing control of the situation. Losing control of the team. His Heroes becoming not protectors of the people.. but weapons... simple tools of the system. He would fight tooth and nail to prevent that from happening. They would not be using his Heroes to fight humanity's wars.

"I suppose it's time we got moving, then. Let me show you your new home." Mayor Higgins called to the team, as Leon watched in awe. It was a thing of beauty, this airship.. and they had three of them. Higgins walked forward, along the street, pausing as the travel instruments he ordered arrived. He stepped onto a large circular discs of sorts, which slowly allowed him to rise upward. Discs for other heroes were present. The hovering discs ignited, tubes within that were neon shades of blue allowed them to defy gravity.. Lex Corp's finest.

Leon frowned. Though he worked with him more than once he didn't trust Luthor. Coming out of hiding now, seeing none of the heroes were dead, he ignored the temporary set back and boarded a disc fearlessly. It wouldn't be the first time he rode one. "You should feel privileged, ladies and gentlemen. This is state of the art equipment."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit *

Her healing,would it be enough to heal such a wound on the Mayor,Riley was not sure of her self. You stopped the bleeding,hell she was able to heal his wound to the point where the bullet was pushed upwards a bit,but what if she was a moment late? Would the mayor be in the same condition,or worse? Why was she thinking about this,at a time like this. Suddenly the wound was now closed,and the mayor stood up? She did it,she did it! He was alive.

"Cosmo...we won,we did i-"

She stopped when turning to see him,despite his injuries he looked so peaceful,rather if he was unconscious,or was resting. Has the Mayor stood up and revealed us are new aircraft,although I was amazed I kept my face bland,I even retained my monotone voice back. She had to get Cosmo on the aircraft. She attempted to lift him,but she only managed to lift his up on his knees.

"A little help?" 

"Fuck off squirt."

She watched as the boy got on these anti gravity disk,and got on the airfield. Riley sighed as she started to levitate while holding Cosmo arm,just like before Riley was only able to lift him up a few inches,she started to pull him towards a disk,she lowered him on a disk.  She then went on a other disk,as both disks rose upwards to the aircraft,Riley sighed as she levitated towards the disk with the unconscious cosmo and dragged him inside the aircraft.

_"He has been out for a while now....please wake up."_ 

Riley hands began to glow in a white aura,he saved her life,she had to repay him,she began to heal his wounds. Her aura focused on broken bones,flesh wounds,deep gashes. Anything,she will heal him until he is on his feet. Though his condition did not change.....he was still unconscious. What did it take to wake this guy up?  What if he would not wake up? Riley could not have that happen. She seen Mike walk into the room.

"Damn...he is pretty beat up....you to girl. You have bruises everywhere,you must have gotten your ass handed to you."

Riley just ignored his comment,but stared at what was in his hand.

"Let me see that."

"Fuck off,go get your own. I found it in the aircraft fridge. "

As Mike was about to drink from his water bottle,it looked very cold. Like it just came out of the fridge after a few days of being in there. Of course the mayor would be the type of guy to put refreshments in her. As Mike lifted his head up,his mouth inches away from drinking,Riley quickly snatched it from him.

"You little bitch!"

Mike attempted to grab her by her head,but his arms were blocked,Riley made a forcefield submerge around her and Cosmo,that would keep him out of her hair. She quickly poored the water on Cosmo face. 

"What ever girl,I will just get a new one."

Mike gave up on pounding on the forcefield as he was to tired to care anymore,he fought a big fight. Riley released the force field.

"I have a name."

She spoke with her usually monotone voice.

"What ever you say girl."

Mike walked away,and Riley was way to busy to retaliate,she began pouring more water on Cosmo face. 

"Why wont you wake up!"

Riley spoke with worry in her tone...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship

...I'm on a boat!?​*
The cold water did it. Seriously. He hated cold. He'd gotten deathly ill in the winter more than once. Irritating, painful, aching, annoying cold! Now, this wasn't the kind of that was going to make him sick or anything.. or even horribly reduce his abilities.. but it was far less comfortable for him than it'd be for other people. "ARGH! FUCK! GET IT OFF!" Cosmo screamed, flailing his arms around and shaking his hair like a wet dog.

Screaming, he didn't care where he was, or what was going on, he burst through the door into the hall checking out random rooms. He needed something hot, now, and a towel. Dumping hot water on himself when he found a bathroom, he exhaled. Looking up, his mask was taken off, revealing his normally combed back hair which hung messily at the moment. Smirking at his devilish good looks, currently in the form of a reflection, Kevin Terrez said, "Good, no bruises. Can't be disappointin' the ladies."

Letting his hair hang however it would, he plotted how he was going to get out of there without anyone seeing him. He decided to lock the bathroom door and wait for his mask to dry. Turning on the shower, he felt it'd do him some good anyway. One thing bothered him, though.. before he lost consciousness, some guy showed up with another group of dangerous looking people. 

"I can't keep messin' around.. I barely made it through that alive. If bozos like this are gonna keep showin' up in hordes.. I need to get stronger." Reflecting on the battle, Kevin's left hand squeezed into a fist. He'd definitely get stronger. Facing the bathroom window, he realized something. He was on a boat! No, an airship! Where in the hell were they taking him?!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Meeting place / Airship

Sam pulled himself from under the bodies where he lay swearing under his breath.  Punks and thugs he could manage against well enough but monstrous machines, some sort of _enhanced_ humans, air support?  That wasn't something he was used to.

And it wasn't the action of a simple gang.  Even the most ambitious gang couldn't pull this operation together.  It certainly merited further consideration.

He looked himself over a moment before walking over to the others.  A handful of small holes adorned his coat now, figures he took a few rounds.  Hopefully he could expense a new one.  One positive thing, his unusual vantage gave him some time to observe the "heroes" in action.  There was potential there.

And the city could use some good news for a change.

He walked slowly towards the others.  He was surprised for a moment at his lethargy, apparently the fight took far more out of him than he thought.  He could use a good meal, he could feel the individual cells in his body screaming for nourishment.  He forced it down for now.

He pulled out a cigarette and lit it, taking a deep draw as the ship approached letting it out as a slow haze.  The mayor was far more ambitious than he gave him credit for.  Might as well see what he had planned.

He stepped forward on to one of the waiting discs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter

Saint Haven

Airship

They had to be kidding, he left to go get that much deserved drink and he later heard they screwed the pooch while he had been gone. By the time he turned the damage of before paled in comparison to the destruction that had taken place now and even the town hall was leveled. A soldier helped him out, using his radio to contact an officer on the Airship that arranged a ride.

A freaking space tech disk or whatever it was, seriously these spandex jockeys had this kind of gadgets lying around and couldn't even stop a bunch of thugs and robots. Where was his damn virtual reality game system already if they could make an airship and floating disks!

Up on the airship he wasted no time looking up those before mentioned spandex jockeys. "Seriously, I did all your work already and still you fuck up like that...... I guess today showed that I was right and that this while things needs to get scrapped as soon as possible."


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fancy Discwork​
Anaphylaxis pretty much stood there the entire time. The ''heroes'' had taken it upon themselves to clean up the miniature war on their hands, and they were doing quite well on their own. That was great for Jerich, the less he had to use his power, the better. He wasn't quite sure why he had been selected for this group. It meant that the city or state officials were already aware of his mutant ability, but if that was the case then why bring him along? He was a danger to everyone around him. To fight without his powers meant to be a weakened martial artist at best, and to fight with them meant putting other heroes or even civilians in danger. Even if his powers didn't kill instantly, it would have adverse effects on their health in the long run.

Still, a single enemy decided to take on the idle Anaphylaxis, one of these ''pressure blockers''. It wasn't enough to use his powers... not here, hand to hand combat would have to do. As the foe ran up, Anaphylaxis straightened his spine and dropped his hip ever so slightly. The weight of his body perfectly running straight down the spine and grounding itself in his strong thighs and the earth. A straight punch was thrown to his chest, a simple tactic that could either imply the guy was a shitty fighter, or a great one. 

Jerich twisted to the right, the blow glancing off his pectorals as his own right hand rose up. Index and middle fingers spaced and digits extended, he thrust them up into the enemy's nose, a move that caught him off guard. Yet with the pressure blocker being a martial artist himself, he aimed to lean away from the strike. All for naught, Jerich used the forward momentum already possessed by the attacker and struck a quick open-palmed thrust to backside of the rib, pushing him forward the extra couple inches required.

It wasn't an exact shot, but it was enough. With Jerich's own hand close enough to the blocker's nostrils he corrupted the air in front of him into more smoke, and using his mutant powers launched it into the orifice. The corrosive fumes sent him gasping, *''What-tk the hell?!''*.

Taking the opportunity, Jerich bent his elbow and lodged it into the opponent's diaphragm, robbing him of air and forcing him to inhale. The inhalation itself was meant with yet another plume of fumes, and the enemy was hastily out of commission. This was how Anaphylaxis preferred to fight.. non-lethally with using the weaker end of his mutant powers to incapacitate the enemy. Smog was always his favorite.

Leaving the coughing wreck in a fetal position on the ground, 'Laxis turned to witness the other heroes ascending up into a... giant airship? On shiny metal discs?

''You have got to be kidding me.'' He sighed, looking down on the metal disc that he assumed was meant for him. Running his fingers through his auburn hair, Jerich stepped on to the disc and went to join the others. More specifically, he needed to talk to the Mayor.

And talk they would.


----------



## tgre (Jul 22, 2012)

*Aerobend
Downtown, before the Airship*

Zoro looked at his phone again, it had one message, *"Get on the airship, NOW"*

No called ID, no sender, nothing

Zoro looked up into the sky and saw a massive ship of sorts sailing away from Downtown Saint Haven.

_I know I can teleport... but that far; holy shit...__ in midair? _

He looked at his phone again,_ it could be a prank- but then again... fuck it._

The air around Aerobend began to condense in that familiar sense that something might implode around him, the vacuums whipped about him like invisibly snake coils, snaking its way through his veins as every fiber of his being was being broken down into the tiniest of atoms, it seemed excruciating but the pain was almost instantaneous whilst being everlonging. It was a pain that he learned to phase out over time.

CRACK

_"HOLY FUCKING SHIT, HOLY SHIT FUCK HOLY FUCK"_

Aerobend had warped himself a metre to the left of the where the airship was and was now currently in freefall, kilometres up in the sky.

_CALM DOWN, JESUS CHRIST, YOU HAVE TO GET TO THE DOOR... CALM THE FUCK DOWN_

CRACK

He teleported literally onto the hinge of the cabin door, still on the outside but no way to get on the inside

He gripped the handle for dear life with one hand and made a fist with the other, pummeling the door like a madman, _"CAN ANYONE LET ME IN?! I'M KINDA IN A PICKLE HERE"_


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 23, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship


What am I, the door man?​*
He had to swipe some clothes. A black form fitting t-shirt with Megaman's X-Buster on it, and smooth and loose fitting black pants were his selections. They fit his equally black mask.  Stepping to the door, Kevin opened it, allowing Aerobend to enter. He took the stranger's hand, and grabbed something secure with the other. A small tug of effort was displayed as Kevin pulled him in, snickering as he jokingly said, "Welcome aboard. You hitch a ride that abandoned you or somethin'?"

Turning, he spotted another person. Well she didn't look very 'hero' like.. but still, she helped them earlier. He could remember. Staring at Dark Sister, Kevin shrugged, and made his way for the back. "Hey, does this baby have television!?" Rolling an arm in a winding motion, he was already feeling like a recharged battery. Entering the hall, he paused, when he heard Alvie's comment. "What?! I kicked so much ass! You just missed it. I tore through like a million of those fuckers!" He exaggerated, heading to the back room. 

He entered one of the back rooms, arms crossed. "Hey kid, what's-" Cosmo started to asked, then an eyebrow arched. She was asleep. He owed her a thank you, as she didn't leave him behind. "You did good." He offered her next, before flopping down. Turning the television on, he said, "Oh snap, Ninja Turtles!"


----------



## Bringer (Jul 23, 2012)

*Riley Roth- Spirit*



Riley quickly stumbled backwards in shock as Cosmo who was just on the ground quickly sprung up running as if he was on fire,Riley sighed in relief,he was okay! It was a very very long day,and Riley was tired. She simply collapsed,it was only about what? 3:30PM but she was so tired. The girl began to sleep on the ground.

*Dream Flashback* 

It was early in the morning of South St. Haven,there was a cold air,surprisingly in a place like this it was quiet in the morning. and for summer it was pretty cold for no reason,or so people thought. South St. haven did something Riley never understood. It draws demons and ghosts for no reason? Especially at night and in the morning. They say if it was cold for no reason a demon and ghost is watching you? Was it true? Well it was cold and there were demons watching a little girl,shivering as she was floating and mediating.

South St. Haven was a bit empty,especially since this is the poor district,she expected to see people walking all over? But it was just her,the demons,and the cool feeling the demons brought across South St.Haven. Little did Riley know that her life was about to change today,forever. Riley concentration broke as she heard voices,voices coming out of an ally way! She quickly turned invisible.

"Mayor why are we even here,this place is crowded,there is no way a super powered freak will pop out out of no where,this is ridiculous." 


"Its called faith Leroy,I am sure we will find someone."

Riley tried her best to breath quietly,though one of the men had demons swarm around him,like he was evil or something. Riley slowly got up,began to walk away slowly,but then tripped on a bag of garbage,this caused Leroy and the Mayor to turn towards Riley,Riley revealed her self and appeared again as she deactivated her invisibility because she knew she was already found.

"That was extraordinary!"


*End dream flashback*

Riley was still sleeping,recalling the memory of how the mayor found her,she remember what happened right after,she attempted to fight,but Leroy was able to easily restrain her,she was suspicious of him,but the Mayor assured her Leroy would not hurt her. Riley began remembering a different event.

*Dream Flashback*

Riley was found by the Mayor only a 4 days before the speech,the mayor was a kind man,and allowed her to stay in the cave/mountain home he planned on having all the other heroes live in after the speech. He gave Riley a supply of food and water. He even but her kimono,with a hood on it because she asked for one.

"Mayor....thank you.."

"No problem Riley."

This was Riley first time opening up to someone in 3 years,though there was still a gap in her,she still felt alone. One day she had to tell the Mayor her secret....a secret she could not keep for long. But before she could tell him this...she had to tell him something else.

"Mayor Higgins..does it make me a bad person if I steal to survive....I have stole a lot....food.....water.......does that make me..evil?"

She tried her best to keep her monotone voice,it was always hard for her to suppress her emotions,especially now. The mayor looked at her,he looked at her deep shade of grey eyes. And smiled.

"Of course not Riley....you are nothing like a criminal.....you are a kind hearted girl who has been forced to grow up,your mature as well,but you sometimes forget that your a child. You dont have to do everything by your self Riley."

His words made Riley feel better,now she had to tell him something. Something importa-.

*End Dream*

"You girl! What the fuck are you doing sleeping on the floor like that."

The girl opened her eyes,she was still groggy. Not answering Mike she simply went back to sleep,Mike just sighed as he walked off to a other part of the airship,and Riley went back to sleep. Though she did not have the same dream again. Riley just laid there on the floor,sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 23, 2012)

*Riley Roth- Spirit*
_Nightmare_


Riley was sleeping soundly on the ground,peacefully. She had not been disturbed since Mike woke her up,he was starting to get on her nerves,though...she technically did save her,Cosmo,and the Mayor life. Even though he helped them for a different reason. Riley.....began to mumble in her sleep,adding on to her mumbling they began shaking in her sleep.And then began fidgeting? On the outside it may look like she was having a seizure,but she was now having a bad nightmare. Or it did not start out so bad.

*Enter nightmare*

Riley was in her room,meditating like she always did. Meditating helped her suppress her emotions. Just yesterday her and the rest of the team finally reached there new home,the cave. Although Riley does like her alone time to meditate and read,it was quite lonely in the cave,that is why deep inside she was a bit thrilled that there is a whole set of people leaving here now. Everyone got a along quite well a except a few handful of people like Mike.


Suddenly Riley stopped floating when while she was meditating,her eyes opened,it was getting harder to breathe,she began coughing,coughing like crazy,she began coughing blood. Suddenly the coughing died down,Riley started to inhale and exhale. She clenched her fist,was this two of the symptoms of her disease? When was the Mayor going to find a cure. It had to be soon!

Riley stood up,she needed some water,she began levitating a few inches off the ground,and levitated towards the kitchen,when she entered the kitchen she seen Mike gulping down about 2 liters of water,and the way he was drinking made a mess all over the floor.

"The water is not going to run away pinhead."

She spoke with her usual monotone voice. Usually she would expect a smart remark back at her,but Mike just continued drinking,she did not get it? He finished gulping down the 2 liters of water and simply walked out the kitchen not even acknowledging her presence,she just shrugged and suddenly she heard large beeping noises,and red flashing lights.

Riley knew what it was for,when she lived her the Mayor send it will be used one day for missions,Riley put on her hood,and began levitating towards the mission room,she was the first one there,and she seen the mayor. It was strange,he would have greeted her by now? It was a bit awkward,and suddenly Chaos walked in the room.

"Salutations Choas. Glad to see you were the first one here."

"Salutations...that lame ass word,any whats the mission Higgins?"

_"He is so rude,why do we even keep him on the team?"_

Before the Mayor could explain the other heroes arrived, including Cosmo. Usually Cosmo would greet her as well and call her kiddo,but the weirdest thing happened,...he literally walked right through her! Riley began to back up astonished,she began to look around.

"Hello? Can anyone hear me? Hello.......Mayor,Cosmo,Mike,ANYONE! 

Riley walked up to Mike,she pushed her hands forward,and it went right through him,she was really confused now. Suddenly Riley shut her eyes tight,she was hoping...hoping that when she counts to 3 everyone will notice her.

_"1.....2.....3"_

When Riley opened her eyes,she was not in the cave anymore. She was in South Saint Haven! She was not in her hooded kimono anymore,she was in her turn up pink shirt,and turn up jeans. She was sitting in the side walk,staring at many demons,as if they were having a staring contest.

"N-no...how! I cant be here! Mayor,....Cosmo....,anyone! Please."

Riley closed her eyes,she has never been this scared or confused anymore. She recalled Cosmo words,she began repeating it to her self.

"Your not alone,Your not alone,Your not alone."

"Your not alone?"

Riley opened her eyes in a instant,it cant be....that familiar cold voice,she stood up....it cant be.....no it cant be! A figure emerged from the ally,the very same ally the Mayor came out of and found Riley. She stood up,was she this scared,was she really trembling,she began to back up. 

"Dear daughter,who says your alone. I am always here. Now its time for us to get acquainted. Hahahaha! Hahahahahahah! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

Riley father began to walk closer and closer,suddenly Riley raised her arms up,she wanted to put a force field up. A force field emerged her,suddenly the force field began blinking like a flickering light and then it was gone,Riley fell to her knees as she began coughing blood,she looked up to see her father standing before her as everything went black.



*Nightmare ended*

"NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!"

The girl yelled,her shock caused her powers to randomly surge blowing out one of the lights,she was sweating and panting like crazy. She was haunted by all three of her fears...dying from her disease,.....being alone,.....and encountering her father. She was trembling like a leaf in the wind? Why now? How come she was having this nightmare now?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
Hunting* 

---

Tracking the mongrel wasn't particularly hard. He'd left trails everywhere, and there were dozens of witnesses on him. He'd gone to the City Hall, apparently; or at least the site of the battle. Did he want to kill off the heroes or something? "No, doubtful," Stanley grumbles, driving. "Idiot has been travelling all over the city, fighting. He'll be fatigued as hell." A fatigued target was perfect. 

Arriving at the outskirts of the City Hall, the Red Hunter parked his car outside a nearby building. His car was a Porsche 356A, a classy and sophisticated car and one of the few things he genuinely liked. It was fast, and though not particularly practical, very stylish. Though, just in case his target would try to use the car as a get-away...Stanley placed a remote charge under the seats just in case. He got out of the car, and made his way towards his target slowly. Stanley grinned as he lit up his fist and turned it slowly into magma. He was going to enjoy this. 

Aiming at his target victim carefully, the Red Hunter shoots out a bullet of lava aimed for his neck. The bullet of magma flies true to it's target, until, on instinct, his opponent evades the bullet at the last second. Purely on instinct, Stanely presumes, but then, he was never that good at ranged attacks with his magma. He was more of a close quarters person, really. As Jet moves himself out of the way of the bullet, Red Hunter closes in on him and attempts to Lariat him in the neck with a magma covered arm.

Again, no avail, as his opponent evades the attack once again. The kid was surprisingly skilled and nimble, though the attack still had an obvious effect on him regardless of whether or not it connected. His shirt was now charred, though Jet soldiers on and attempts to jab him in the gut with the bayonet. The lunge, however, is quickly intercepted as Stanley closes in on the gun with his other hand, covered in magma. Immediately, the entire front and blade of the bayonet melts and smelts together, rendering it useless. "Sorry, that's not going to work against me, son." Stanley grins, as he forces the bayonet up against Jet's face, knocking him backwards, and follows up immediately with a magma fist through the chest.

Immediately afterwards, Stanley retracts the fist and turns down the magma, grimacing at the pain slightly. He'd still not got used to the heat of the magma yet, and it showed; his hands were charred slightly. But, nevertheless, there was no time to dwell on such trivial matters. After all, authorities and other troublesome assholes would show up soon on the scene. Getting back into his Porsche, Stanley drove away, having successfully taken care of the pest that had been roaming around the city dropping his underlings like flies. 

A shame, really. Had the kid not pissed off all the wrong people, he could have become a real threat one day. But taking down all these people, while impressive, was a poor judgment on his part. He should have known that eventually someone competent and strong would have been sent out to take him on, and with him worn out like that, it would be all too easy. 

The youth were in such a hurry to end their lives these days.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 23, 2012)

*Lex Luthor*
*All according to plan*


"Record."

A screen of Jet appeared, with the famous mafia boss red hunter not far behind using a sneak attack on Jet,Lex smirked as he was enjoying what he was seeing,he had hacked the security cameras to record this battle,heck he recorded the whole battle with the mafia and the heroes. He had a smile on his face,suddenly there was a knock on his door.

"Come in."

His secretary was pushing the man who was sent to kill Jet in a stretcher,Lex had sent backup to retrieve the man in the mecha. Lex stood up with a devious smile? He was going to play dumb and act like he did not know what was going on.

"Well?" 

"Th-that kid! He is crazy? No matter what we could not kill him! He is a monster. H-he destroyed your prototype mecha."

"So you failed? What if I told you right now there is man of high caliber who is about to kill Jet "

"Wh-what! No way! Not even your new prototype mecha could do that."

"Please,lackie. Stop saying new and prototype. That was 5 years ago model,I just slightly altered the design to trick you. Are current mecha could have easily killed him with one move. If used by a more competent lackie. Hell one of my upper tier lackies could have killed him with ease,you see Jet never really killed anyone important,or destroyed any new things?Even if he stole something important it would be outdated by now,and I have a blueprint and backup of every prototype. You see...Jet did me a favor,he killed all the incompetent lackies for me. Lackies I could replace with a snap of the finger. But you lived."

Lex smile grew wider.

"D-does that mean I get a award?....sir..."

"Yes....allow mercy to give you it."

"That reminds me,why do you call your secretary mercy?"

"You will see."

Suddenly Mervy cybernetic arm changed into a buzz saw,the room was filled with screams of pain,suddenly the screaming ceased,and died down. Lex grabbed the phone,and made a call to someone.

"I am sorry to inform you about this Mrs. Dinkleberg[] it seems like that maniac Jet has killed your husband,I am sorry for your loss. But his death was not in vain,you see Jet,the teen who has been wanted for a long time is finally dead. I am sorry that we have lost so many...important people for this day to come."

Lex closed the phone after giving her the message,right now everything is going good for him. Lex just laid back and relaxed as he sat in his chair. Its like the universe loved giving him the upper hand in the world. He turned back to the screen,he had a good feeling that the good part was about to happen.


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2012)

*Aerobend
Airship
*


Ranma Saotome said:


> "Welcome aboard. You hitch a ride that abandoned you or somethin'?"



Aerobend clambered into the airlock as it shut behind him with a loud hiss. He was shivering almost uncontrollably as medics came and wrapped massive thermal blankets over him, immediately heating up his core body temperature.

Zoro grinned, _"You humans may want to grab a sweater or something"_ he chattered, _"it's a little cold outside"_

Some of the crewmen chuckled.

Aerobend had stopped shivering by now, but kept the thermal blanket wrapped around him, he liked the excessive warmth of it all._ "I received a message on my phone indicating that I should board this airship."_ Zoro sighed, _"Please do not tell me I have wasted my time for nothing, I don't like to have my- what is it you humans say? My chain yanked?"_ Zoro wracked his brains... searching for the proper colloquialism, _"Well... whatever it is, don't yank it. I'll yank it myself."_

The crewmen started sniggering

_"wait... that came out wrong."_ Aerobend sighed and slumped onto the chair, _"But more importantly, who sent this message?"_ He took out his phone and showed the text message, _"I use this phone for purely my business, I have no friends or family contacts on this and I haven't given my number to anyone. It's secure enough that it changes every month as per my excessive custom bills to my numerous mobile companies."_

_"Who sent this... and why?"_

Aerobend scanned the room, holding up his phone, almost like a torch. None of the crewmen answered.

*---*​*Scope
Saint Haven Slums - Abandoned Hospital, now gang shelter
Northern District*

Valentine yawned as she sat atop a makeshift throne atop a table, overlooking the massive crater-ous hole in the middle of the hospital. She could already see the followers she had amassed so far... while few, were diligent and loyal. She didn't trust them of course. She didn't trust anyone but herself. But they trusted her, enough to believe in her cause.

What they didn't know was that she was simply manipulating them. Her cause was bogus, she didn't really want to liberate Saint Haven's riches... she wanted to control the slums and in order to do that, she needs to control ever single gang in it.

*"Madam Vale-"* a burly gorilla of a man stepped forward and bowed his head, *"My name is-"*

_"Spare me your name, I don't really care haha"_ Scope laughed very dryly.

*"Well, anyway, I was wondering if I could ask you and your men to help me with a task"*

Valentine pulled a long, black trenchcoat out from underneath her and began applying lipstick, seemingly uninterested in what the man had to say, _"Old man, you look like you stole the clothes on your back and have nothing to pay me with, what makes you think I'd help trash like you?"_

The Old man sighed, lost for words, but then he lit up again, like a record player refusing to die, *"I have... weapons. Enough to arm you and your men, I just need the image of a gang supporting my small community to get the local goons off our backs"*

Scope's eyes glinted mischievously, _"So you're saying... you want our protection?"_

The old man nodded his head vigorously

_"And you'll do anything?"_

The old man nodded again.

Scope thought for a second, pulled the old man close and looked into his eyes while coyly smiling; the old man flinched, _"What can I do for you old man?"_


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 23, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins
Airship


I love it when a plan comes together~​*

He stood in the largest room of the ship, which doubled as a cafeteria. It was finely decorated, and each of the hallways led to it. Behind it, was the area where meals were prepared, but that was closed off at the moment. From the many doors leading into the large room there was one in particular that cut off to a smaller secluded hall leading directly to the pilot. Higgins stood, arms behind his back, as he smiled at the gathered Heroes.. the ones who came, anyhow.

"Clearly, someone in Saint Haven didn't want this to happen," joked Mayor Higgins. "Regardless, already we've shown them what we.. no, _you_ can do." The chubby mustached man  corrected himself as he folded his arms. He then said, "I won't lie to you.. we've got some difficult days ahead of us. I can't promise things will get easier from here on out.. and this isn't the part where I approach you with smiles and bullshit ladies and gentlemen." The man calmly said, still somehow merry, even with the swear slipped in.

"I need you.. this city needs you.. and this world needs you. If you train, and master your abilities.. there's no telling how far all of you can go. Let me help you. Invest in you. Work with me, and trust me. This isn't merely a dream.. my dream.. this is a necessity. If you don't give a damn about the state of the world, or the people in it, I understand. The door is right there." He then smiled, chuckling before adding, "Once we land, of course."

He paced back and forth, collecting his thoughts, before speaking. "Quite honestly, I'm being watched... we're being watched.. but more than that, _you're_ being watched. Each and every one of you have the potential to become a threat. Humanity fears you, and people like you.. but I believe in you. I believe trust is the answer, and I believe you can be our salvation.. Humans are fragile minded things, naturally. When I've seen regular people faced with extraordinary odds the majority have tended to react in one of five ways. With fear, anger, courage, depression, or indifference."

Facing them, he says, "To be blunt, all of those things spell doom for those that happen to be different. To beings, powerful or not, that have done nothing wrong to anybody else." Shutting his eyes, he said, "Then..I've seen one last thing. A lot more rare than the other five. I've seen people react with hope.. but without something to believe in, something stable, something reliable.. hope can be perverted, and taken advantage of if placed in the wrong hands."

He then smiled, "You'll be expected to fight crime, and all manner of evil that should arise. This, of course, comes with the risk of losing your life. Which is why you will be given credit cards with a balance of 10, 000 dollars monthly. Your first payment will be in cash, and the following payments adjusted to your liking. This is your personal money, to spend on whatever, and it will be paid off in full every consecutive month. Now then! Do you all have questions for me personally?" He asked, delivering a smile of gratitude at his trusted friends Sleuth and Wrath before facing the others.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
On a Ship
* 
---

The Mayor was pretty generous. Despite his own funds from Z, a man he still did not know very much about despite all the time he spent with him, 10,000 still came to as a bit of a surprise to him. The Mayor must have pulled a lot of strings to get this kind of funding. Inwardly, Alexander smiled. "_Good job, Higgins._"

But, regarding his final question...yes, he had something to ask personally. When everybody else - especially Leon - was gone. He trusted Sleuth, though. The man was sharp, and probably noticed the same thing he did, if not more. The man was, after all, a detective. "Yes, though I'd like to tell you my concerns in...private, if possible." Alexander responds, fixing his tie and sheathing his swords. God, he was exhausted. He must look like a wreck right now. Albeit, a very handsome wreck.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth
*Airship

Sam took another long draw taking a moment to consider the mayor's words.  That was quite a bankroll for people they know virtually nothing about.  The whole production spoke volumes: flying fortresses, major bankrolls, the mayor clearly had some major help with this.

At the same time the execution was foolishly optimistic.  Whoever arranged the assassination attempt also had major resources at their disposal.  It would be trivial to slip a sleeper agent in amongst the heroes.  Still it was the mayor's game and he was right about one thing the city needed something.

He let the smoke out his nose ignoring the glares he received.  "*Damn it Barret, how long have you been at this?*"  He stopped and sighed, lunch and then a drink.  "*What's your plan here exactly, we all put on tights, call ourselves Haven's Heroes and scare all the ruthless criminals away?  Being a hero hasn't exactly worked out well for me in the past.*"

"*Plus whoever hit this afternoon sure invested a lot of resources in stopping this.  I doubt they'll tuck their tails between their legs and run away.*"  He didn't mention the fact that some of the devices looked like Lexcorp tech, the same tech holding them in the air right now.  Though that was a problem that they needed to address sooner rather than later.

Still Sam wasn't leaving.  He tried to tell himself that ten big ones a month was a lot of money to basically what his day job was.  But he couldn't quite crush the echo of the mayor's voice that said the town did need some real heroes to make a difference.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 23, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Nightmare aftermath_

Riley was on the ground trembling,never has she been so shaken up by a nightmare,Riley was breathing loud,she was looking at the ground almost whimpering. She used her hands and pushed them against the floor so she could get up,right now......she wanted to be around someone....everyone.  She sensed where everyone was,she ran towards there location.

Everyone was meeting up she supposed,she arrived right when the Mayor said everyone would be given 10,000 dollars. Riley had her hood on,pulling it down to her eyes,she was trying her best to hide her eyes,as they were a bit teary,as she waited for the Mayor to finish speaking,she started to calm down. Riley slowly walked to the Mayor,the Mayor looked down at the younger girl with a warm smile. He had just finished speaking with a other member of the team.

"Riley,I hope you had a good sleep."

"Yeah.....good sleep."

"Riley,so what can I do for you?"

"Can I...talk to you in private?"

The mayor looked around,staring at all the heroes, he then nodded at the girl and they walked into a other room,Riley made sure she closed the door behind them,she then sighed.

"Riley,is this abo-"

"Yes.......I...know you said not to worry,but I keep having terrible dreams....of my disease,killing me,making it hard to breathe,coughing up blood........I..dont know what to do. im so scared."

The mayor stood on his knees to get to Riley height and looked her in the eyes.

"Riley...I will assure you that we are doing everything we can to find a cure,you have to stop thinking of the worst possible outcome....now....please go have a snack,watch TV,interact with someone. What ever you want." 

"..Thank you."


As Riley was about to walk out of the door she turned her head to tell Mayor Higgins one more thing.

"Do you mind if we keep my disease a secret?"

"Of course Riley. Of course."

Riley walked out of the room,with her ordinary emotionless face,she guess she might as well relax,they would fly to cave in a short period of time.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins
Airship

Concerns...​*
Facing the ceiling, the man looked lost in thought. He then looked forward. It'd take his two friends to address the outside of the.. obvious questions. The deeper concerns. Not only that, their ties with solving mysteries and militaristic experience would give them insight not even he considered. Though Sam dealt more with mysteries, he.. well, he was an eccentric Mayor from day one. That was why he felt it important to keep such men close to his side. To reason with him, and to make up for the things he could not foresee. "We stand and fight, old friend. They fear what we can become. Heroes alone and separate are tolerable, but they fear losing the current edge they have. They are powerful and wicked men relying on a strength in numbers. I, no, we.. can rectify that... and I'm fully prepared.. for the consequences of my actions,"  The Mayor said, his words lingering as he thought about his wife and daughter.

"I know how you feel, Sam.. being a hero will definitely have the low points.. we've both been there.. but that's why I'm glad you're here. You, and there's a young man I'd like you to meet.. Alexander Fortis." He had just spoken to Alex, who was waiting in his private quarters. "You can provide wisdom for them.. and insight. A role that goes well beyond the fighting and bravado.. and into using their heads." 

Leaning closer, he said. "Most importantly, you can keep them safe. If anything should happen to me.. I know you'll not let my life's work fall into the wrong hands." This was a coded message. It sounded as if he was talking about the mafia.. but he knew Sleuth would be wise enough to detect he meant those who were.. 'funding', this operation. Yes, they felt they were using Higgins.. when in fact.. he was using them. It was a dangerous game he was playing.. but it was a gamble the man was willing to take, to ensure a world that would not fall in ruin.

Smiling, knowingly, figuring Sam had quite a few choice words for the bold little gambit he undertook. It was a wilder ride than most had anticipated they were taking indeed.. but a necessary one. Next, he followed Riley to a more private area to listen to her concerns. It made him worry for the girl, and he decided to put more of their very hefty fund into researching a cure. He worried for her, most of all, though he knew he could not show the girl fear or concern or she too would absorb the negativity. Sighing, he headed for his final stop.

The last stop on his walk was when he stepped into a small room and sat across from Alex. He saw Alex had already checked the room for bugs. Always thinking ahead... He listened to Wrath's concerns with a grim expression. Leon.. of course, his distrust wasn't completely off base. He also had his suspicions, but he stood, slowly, to say, "I trust your judgment, Alex. I'll entrust Sam with looking into this. You as well, from the inside. If he slips up, I know you'll catch him, and if anyone can find out the truth about Leon.. it is Sam, believe me."


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

Airship
_Dark Sister_

Eva wasn't too sure how she got into this airship, she remembers about to fight some goons, but then it was sort of hazy. Spider blood although gave her extreme agility and webbing was likely to give her a big hangover and black out. The thing was the closer something was to her own self the easier it were to absorb, for example mammal is the easiest, then bird and reptile, with insect being last on the chain. If Eva were to have any family members their blood would be the easiest to work with, kind of like a blood transfusion with matching types.  So this spider blood as usually left her reeling, she started to wander around hoping to gain balance while obviously in the air, this was a ship she could just sense that and there was no scent of water so it must have been in the air, no doubt residual memories also helping to reach this conclusion. 

It was then that Eva, or now once again Darksister sensed it, smelt it the shark blood and usuage left behind a residual that was sympatico with her power, the ability to smell and sense blood, and this was blood that was not normal. One, two or maybe even three separate strands of what one could only call Premium Sang, One was sweet but with tangy undertones of malicious origins, maybe even demonic. The other was vibrant, full of different strands with scents and flavours that were out of this world. 

DS knew if she were to taste this, she would feel like she had been hit by a ton of bricks the next day and from prior experience it was not a nice feeling. But on the other hand, regardless of what if any powers this liquid held, it would change her none the less and for the better, even after a sample has worked its way through her body, a residual remains, mentally and physically, building better pathways for it to act through, it was these new forced pathways that cause the unease after use. But in time after its gets worse it gets better, and the pathways are fully formed and no more negative effects. This blood this vibrant drink, would change her completely, and as Eva always knew change was always for the better. 

DS began to follow this scent, looking for the one with the out of this world blood, she had to have it, just a drop at first. The other one the demonic one, she would drain, but this one was new and exciting, she felt like a child again, that is she imagine what that would feel like as she didn't even remember if she had a childhood. 

"Come to me." Dark Sister was close, so close it was almost as if her were to just appear from around a corner, a woman could dream.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven - Airship
A Meeting with The Man
* 
---

Alexander nodded at the Mayor's decision. He respected him, and it was probably the best choice to leave the actual sleuthing to, well, a detective. He was a military man, not a sleuth, and though he was sharp, his experience and talents were on the field, in battle, rather than in the shadows, prying for information and clues. "Of course." Alexander replied, before getting up. "I'll trust in your decision, Mayor," Alexander pauses for a moment, before continuing. "But...be careful. I fear that this isn't over quite yet. Oh, and thanks for the sword."

And without another word, the ex-Major left the room and went off to explore the airship, or more specifically, to go to his own private room and collect his thoughts. It had all happened so quickly today, his mind was tired, and his body was exhausted. He needed some rest. Though, upon opening the door to his room, he is greeted not by an empty room, but with a familiar figure sitting on a table with a glass of wine in hand.

"Hello, Alexander." Z greeted, setting down his glass. "Lovely place you have here." He comments, and gestures to a seat. "Would you like a seat?"

"In my...own room?" Alexander blinked at his odd request, but sat down nonetheless. Sarcastically, he replied: "You're too kind."

Z laughed and shook his head at Alex's response. "I see you haven't lost your humour, Alex."

Alexander gave a shrug. "They say it's part of my charm," He replied. "But...what are you doing here? How did you even get here anyway?"

"I suppose it is," Z smiles. "As for the question, well...the same way as usual." He shrugs.

"Ah...teleportation," Alexander sighed in envy. He wished he had an ability like that. "That's such a great ability. You get teleportation and all those other powers, and I just get precognition in a _single eye_?" 

"Come now Alex," Z said, as he poured another two glasses of wine. "You know I've more experience in Dreamscape than you do. Why, you've not even acquired a title yet. Comparing you with me is akin to comparing the heaven with the earth. Do not worry, Alexander, your time will come soon." Z smiled. Getting up, he grabs the bottle of wine and the glass. "Well, I have business to attend to. I'll see you around. But for now, you should get some sleep; you look exhausted."

And without another word, the man vanished, along with the wine.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven - Apartment Rooftop
Instructions 
* 
---

It was one of Stanley's rituals to go up to the roof and smoke a cigarette each time he killed somebody. 

Stanley smoked a lot of cigarettes.

In hindsight, maybe he should cut down on smoking, but...that would mean cutting down on something else, and the only things he cut down were people. Or rather, that's what he would say if he were a sword-user. In any case, cutting down on smoking would mean decreasing the amount of people he killed, and that simply wasn't an option. There were simply too many people to kill in the world, and not enough competent people to take care of them all. All his underlings were useless, and even the men of the same rank as he were completely inept. In fact, in his experience, the few competent people in the world tended to be the good guys, who were typically the people he had to kill. 

"Enjoying your cigarette, Stanley?" A bemused and familiar sounding voice rung from above, interrupting his contemplation. A single boulder floated above him, and sat upon it, was Steven Stone.

"What do you want?" Stanley grunted, puffing out a cloud of smoke. He hated it when people interrupted his smoking. Usually he killed those people to make up for it. But...that wasn't an option with Steven.

"Can a man not join his friend for a smoke session?" Steven smiled. 

"No," Stanley replied, finishing the cigarette off and taking out another one. "No he can't. Now, what do you want Steven? I'm a bit busy here, and I dislike being interrupted in my smoke breaks, as you may know from your shortage of underlings."

"That's a very scary threat, Stanley, but I think we both know very well that it won't work on me," Steven replied, hopping down from his floating rock. "In any case, let's get down to business, shall we? I would like you to deal with a particular individual within our organization. I believe you know who I'm talking about?"

"Yeah," Stanley replied. "The moron who sent out all those men and robots against that team of heroes, right?"

"Red Hand, yes," Steven corrected, with a cough. "He wasted precious resources, and went against your original instructions, correct? Deal with him. And, good job on killing the other fellow, by the way. Jet, I think his name was. Also, regarding the death of the Mayor, I'll handle him myself. As capable as you are, I do not think you have the skill or strength to handle all those heroes, and potentially Steele, all at once. There are particularly strong individuals in that team Higgins has gathered, from what I've observed." Steven shrugged and jumped back onto the boulder. "I shall take my leave now, Red Hunter. Good night." He smiled as he rose up into the air and shot away into the night sky.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Still on a boat

A fool and his money are soon parted~​*
Did he say, free money? Now.. those boring accountants and the annoying butler of his adoptive mother kept bugging him about how to spend her fortune.. or rather, how NOT to. No amusement park in the back yard. No tall golden statue of him in the front yard. No jet propulsion hover car. What the fuck?! That money was his! Invest in this. Do that. Blah, blah, blah.. now this money? He could spend on whatever, without the additional nagging. 

Now, Kevin had to make this seem like a bunch of money. He was filthy rich, ridiculously rich, stupid rich! Cosmo, however..? His arms crossed, pondering how he'd play this up. In his mind, he imagined himself shrieking, jumping around, and over reacting. No, too lame. Break dancing? No, too lame. Getting down like those people on game shows that win a million bucks? ...Maybe. Shrugging it off, he just let it rip, "BRING ON THE STRIPPERS AND BOOZE!"  Cosmo declared. He then looked around, and managed a causal, "...What?"

Leaving off to collect his money, he ran into a rather gorgeous looking woman. Still, didn't he catch her spitting web? That put all sorts of.. awkward thoughts in his mind. Wait, should a hero even be thinking that sort of thing? Screw it, he was still a hot blooded male. Alien, male.. but male nonetheless. "What's up?" Cosmo said as he ran into the woman that almost seemed as if she was searching for him. He had a hand tucked on his hip, and that typical cocky smirk on his face, though it went unseen due to his mask.

"I know, I know.." Cosmo said, before she could speak, lifting a hand to her lips. "I'm truly irresistible. You can't help but come for an autograph from the amazing me, right? Even amongst us heroes, I'm truly awe inspiring. Out of this world, even." He said, deciding to jot that little 'pun' down for later, before 'blowing on his nails' and pretending to file them on his chest. Looking off to the side, turning away from Eva, he said, "Let me see.. I don't have a pen or a pad.." Glancing at the coffee maker, spotting a marker there, he twirled it on his fingertips. 

"Okay, tell me where you'd like me to sign my name? There are kids on board though, so if you want it somewhere.. 'suggestive', we should head to the hallway or something. This ain't the birds and the bees elementary, y'know? Then I don't want the Mayor flipping out, blah blah blah. So, after I give you my patented Amazing Cosmo signature, I'll move on to the honey with the pixelated shades. Make my way 'round to the acid chick, let her fawn a little over me, and then hit the bricks to blow my cash." Cosmo explained. He had it all planned out, and oh what a wonderful day it'd be.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

Eva looked at this man, he had come and straight away and placed his hand by her face, just a few more seconds and he risked it getting crunched off and her chewing the bloodied digit. But he removed it and began to ramble on about autographs and something, this fellow clearly wasn't normal, acting as if he were normal and somewhat failing at that.

Eva smiled at him, she was busy calculating. "Autograph you say." She said softly and mysteriously. She walked over to him and placed her hand around her waist. "Let us walk and find somewhere more private." She said slowly moving him back towards the room she had woken up in. 

"So your Cosmos, that's an interesting name. I take it you know it comes from the ancient greek word for order or balanced concept. Like cosmetics bring and help shape order, and the universe, the Cosmos as it is, were seen to be a harmonious cascade of everlasting." She giggled.

"My name is Dark Sister, I am pretty sure the words are easy for one such as yourself are easy to understand." She placed her hand on one of his shoulders and his hand on her hip. "I want your autograph alright." She moved closer closing the gap between the two of them. "But sorry for the lesson again, you know the term autograph comes from two words Auto, meaning self and Graph from the ancient greek, to scratch, to graze to carve. So yes Cosmos I would like a Self made scratch of your design." Her voice back to the cool and calculating way it usually was, she was close to her room and took this chance. She clenched her hand hard into Cosmos' shoulder hoping to draw blood, and more importantly hoping to force him to show her what he was made of, figuratively and actually...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Airship/His Cabin

After speaking with the mayor Sam retreated to one of the cabins to consider things.  He was used to juggling many things at once, it came with both the job and his special abilities.  But this was proving to be a bigger headache than he was used to.

His stomach gnawed at him again, echoed by his entire body.  There was probably a mess hall somewhere on this ship but he didn't feel like a crowd at the moment.  He poked through the cabinets a bit finally pulling out a dusty can of beans someone had left behind.  It was something at least.

He took his coat and hat off, hanging them up with care, and sat at the desk. He picked at the beans as he reflected on the past few hours.

There were a crowd of would-be heroes that showed up at the event.  More than any sane person would have guessed.  Of course no sane person would have shown up at all.  A few arguments between them, though he supposed that was normal enough when so many "colorful" personalities were together.

Most of the people that were there went up to the ship too.  He wasn't terribly worried about them, if they were problems they'd surface eventually.  It was actually more suspicious to join up.  So which ones were actually interested and which ones were plants or opportunistic parasites?

Then there was the attack itself.  A huge dedication of forces.  Even if they felt the mayor threatened their existence that had to be a major resource commitment.  The timing of things was rather too convenient too.  Where the meeting was at was public enough knowledge, but had they waited any longer the ship would have been there.

Sam didn't believe in luck, not good luck anyway.

So an inside leak?  Would have had to be someone there.  That narrowed it down considerably.  But "knowing" who was to blame wasn't the same as being able to prove it.  And it didn't mean that the buck stopped there.

He sighed to himself.  Needed to know more.  Always needed to know more.  Who's on the ship, did the builders leave any surprises behind, what were the motivations of everyone for even being here, who was after the mayor, and what was their next move?

There were limits, of course, to what he could do.  But there was no other time but now to get started on it.  He reached in for another bite of beans grumbling to himself.  While his hand was concealed the skin rippled slightly and a small fly emerged from the skin.  It flew from the can and he immediately waved to shew it away.

The fly scrambled off quickly vanishing to a quiet corner of the room.  Sam stood up, putting on his hat and tossing his coat over his shoulder still picking at his beans.  He was feeling a bit better after his food. Maybe he'd find some company after all.

And maybe he'd leave a few flies behind elsewhere.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Yep, still on an airship


Wait, what?​*
Wait, what? No slap? This was going good! Then she went on speaking about Greek this and that. Now he was no idiot( he was ), but he was definitely not as well versed as she was with these sort of things. He looked.. well, quite honestly? Lost. Back to something he could follow now. She wanted a self made scratch of his design? Damn she was kinky! Well, that was a strange autograph. His cut shoulder? He shrugged off with a mild, "Hey Sister, careful with the merchandise~"

Whereas his skin wasn't impenetrable, after carving in she'd notice that he seemed to be made of tougher stuff. It almost seemed like he could tank a bullet with nothing more than a small bruise to show for it. Depending on the caliber? He probably could. With a smile he signed his name on the exposed region of her chest, whistling. _The Amazing Cosmo_. "There we go! How's that?" 

He then looked down, noticing his other hand on her hip. Not that he hadn't at first, he just now paid it special regard. "Hey now.. you should know I have a strict 'No-Child-Support' policy for one night stands." Cosmo said, an eyebrow arched as he smirked beneath his mask. So he only had a single girlfriend before! So what?! He spent a damned good amount of time coming up with that policy!


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

Dark Sister removed her clawed hand from Cosmos' shoulder, it hadn't gone deep, but deep enough. She raised her hand and looked at the tips of the finger blades. Each finger was tipped with a slight red hue, a smiled crossed her face. 

She placed a finger in her mouth and licked off the small droplet on the tip, she shuddered as it entered her mouth and she proceeded to place the remaining four fingers in her mouth. It was hot, a warmer than normal blood should be. Dark Sister had drank from humans or humanoids before, only to gather knowledge and she drank from animals to gain their traits, but she had never drank from an empowered human before. 



This acidic hot blood dotted along her tongue was amazing, it was hot she could tell that but the heat wasn't harming her, it was like mini surges of strength. 

Her pupils dilated as if she was off her tits on ecstasy, this was like nothing she had ever had before. Although she had never had an empowered human before, she could still tell this was different, the parts and make up of the blood rather than being mutated were formed like this, the person was completely normal for what he should be, from birth his DNA the same, even though it was radically different from any person she had had before. If only she could get more, get into his head and learn about his past, the secrets and the power all locked away in his blood.

Dark sister pushed him back and jumped back herself placing her self in a fighting stance.
"What are you? The answer could cost you your life or simply your blood." Her bladed claw glove pointing directly at Cosmo.

"Come on Cosmo, tell me or prove to me if you deserve to be meal or mate."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?
That's right, Airship

This chick is crazy!​*
Or his life? That didn't sound very romantic! That, or she was kinkier than he thought. Did she just lick his blood..? She was kinkier than he thought! Fight-sex-meal? Hum, that was interesting. Well wouldn't THAT make a nice television show. Just involve all three of his favorite activities and call it a day! Tucking a hand on his hip, he rolled the other dramatically. "Oh come ON! We haven't even dated yet and already you wanna kill me?" Smirking beneath his mask, he said, "Isn't it a bit boring to just tell what I am? I mean, I know, amazing me.. you can't help but wanna know. Still, what's life without a little guessing?"

Still, it seemed like she was on that weird spider lady kick. Sex or eat him? Eat him.. an immature snicker and chortle escaped him. Dark Sister.. she was more like Black Widow! Flicking three fingers up, he said, "I, The Amazing Cosmo, will give you three guesses. If you guess right, I'll tell you. If not, Come At Me Sis'~ Papa'll hav'ta give you a spanking for being such a naughty girl!" He joked, snickering, as he kept his fingers held up in a cocky manner. 

He didn't really consider her being a villain. Honestly, he barely considered himself a hero. He couldn't count how many people he and his old mutant gang put in the hospital, or the crooked crap he let them do. He had his own sins to make up for, and he was no angel.. just a dumb kid that liked to fight. So, despite her apparent threat( which he mostly took as wild flirting ), he wasn't one to judge or report her. He already turned a blind eye to many things.. including the killing, armed goons or not.. is this the example they wanted to set? Not being mature enough to think further on it, or the team's actions, he simply chose to believe the best in people while he waited for her response.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven - Airship
The First Step
* 
---

Alex stared at his now empty room wearily. That wasn't just a hallucination, right? Ah wait, he'd left him a glass of wine. Gulping the wine down quickly, Alexander went into bed. He'd just take a small nap. To rest and stuff. Then he'd explore the rest of the ship and maybe get to know those other guys. "God I'm tired..." He murmurs as he drifts off into sleep.

The sleep was, for the most part, dreamless. That is, until the dreams actually started.

He dreamed of a purple haze, a cold and ethereal void of nothingness and, at the same time, everything; a cold space that he was hurtling through, and a place where logic and time had no place. Alexander tried opening his mouth, still very barely conscious, but no words came out. He tried to move his shoulders and stop moving, but his body refused to heed his commands. Alexander Fortis was powerless against the pull and whims of the void.

Falling. Falling. Falling.

At last, Alexander sees something in the black space. Though the space was still empty, his eyes could just about make out a large black shape flying towards him, soundlessly. It closes in on him and begins encircling him, observing, but not moving. Alexander attempts to wave at the shape, only for it to snatch him instead with a single large paw and fly through the void. His vision swims as he and the dragon hurtle rapidly through a kaleidoscope of landscapes - deserts, plains, forests and seas. Finally, the dragon stops atop a vast and furious dark ocean towards a spire that pierces the sky in the distance.

"It appears the winds of fate have sent me a peculiar guest. I was not expecting you, Alexander Fortis." The dragon said. He wasn't sure why, but Alex was under the impression that the dragon was...bemused.

"Where am I?" Alex asked weakly. He felt...exhausted. Drained.

In response, the large black dragon merely shakes his head. "I'm afraid not. At the moment, it is still too early for you. I bid you farewell, but fear not, our paths will cross again in the near future." 

And without another word, and before Alex could respond, the dragon drops Alexander into the cold, furious sea. Slowly, the image dissolves, and Alex wakes up, still in bed but covered in cold sweat.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

Dark Sister smiled. 
"Well oh great Cosmos, give me some more of your blood and I will guess it alright." Either this guy was very brave or very stupid, but that didn't matter, DS was finding herself less and less wanting to eat him and drink him dry but be flirty back, it was no doubt the effect of his blood on her mind. She and him were now running along the same wavelength, she had the mental link, but not his knowledge and history, and without that she didn't know his powers so could test if she had them. Whenever she took a small amount of blood it was a game of chance what aspects were picked up first.

"So yes to confirm, a little more of your blood and everything will be alright you can do it the easy way." She said rubbing her breast where he had signed. "Or the hard way." She said as light glinted off her metal claw. 

What this guy would do was unknown to her, it was unknown exactly what she would do, his influence heavy in her mind. Right now she would settle for anything as long as she figured out what he was, and if she got more of his blood. 

"So whats it gonna be?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship

The life of a hero is a fun one indeed~!​*
Did she just grab what he thought she grabbed? Well then! Give her some of his blood and she would guess it? Spider..? Vampire..? Dark Sister. He smirked, knowingly. "Ha, you've a vampire, right?" He assumed, an eyebrow arched. Fair enough. She would be able to guess what he was with some of his blood. He popped his neck, grinning. Well then, he bled for plenty of people. This was no big.

"Sure, you're on." Cosmo assured her, walking over fearlessly. There was one problem with the costumed fool that his team would soon discover. He was both very brave _and_ very stupid. Academically? Nah. He was average. When it came to decision making though, well.. let's just say it might be wise to look elsewhere. "The blood is yours, but in exchange.. you've gotta guess what I am on your own." He challenged her, a smirk on his hidden face.

He then held up a wrist, as if offering it to her. He'd need one hell of a bath or shower after this. As steaming hot as it could get. His body seemed to keep getting brutalized thus far, today, but.. for a sexy woman? Well, he was willing to take a few blows. No pun intended.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

"A vampire! I guess you could call me something like that, but I am not scared of crosses or holy water, I love garlic and I don't have a tan not because the sun would burn me, but because tan doesn't do well in the whole undergrowth of a city." Dark Sister mused on.

"You want me to guess first, even though I told you the blood would help the guessing?" This one was proving to be tricky, DS already had ideas on what he might be so she decided to run with it.

"Ok' I'll guess, but it is courteous to at least show me your face."

Dark sister rolled around the blood in her mouth and started to think. She noticed temperature alot more that was different, but the blood tasted so weird yet normal, it was weird to her but normal where it should be, unaltered was the word she was looking for, much like her own. But it was the components on a genetic level that puzzled her, too many of one and not enough of another, yet still structurally sound. 

"Ok I know you have powers and I know you weren't given them, they were written into your genetics. So I'll guess a second generation mutant, your parents were affected and you were born special? And remember if this right you tell me, if not too more guesses." 

She raised two pointed bladed fingers to indicate her remaining guesses.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship

This is kind of fun!​*
In other words, she was more awesome than a vampire. Interesting. He found himself wanting to guess what she was, but, considering how smart she'd already come across as, well... he figured he'd do a crummy job in comparison. Plus! She was already doing a good job! She deduced way more than the perplexed doctor did during his check ups, anyhow. 

Now he hesitated. His face!? His beautiful, gorgeous, spectacular, ultimate, lady snagging, heart throbbing face? How unfair! The nerve of this woman, asking him to show her his sexy facial goodness. He was a hero, his secret identity was useful! No, actually.. he didn't really have anyone to lose at this point. He puzzled, if not for the briefest of moments, if he would regret this decision. Still, there was something about her that made him consider her. More than met the eye.

"All right.." Kevin reluctantly stated. "I'll trust you with this secret, if you trust me with an equal one. One worthy of an equal trade!" He challenged. It only seemed fair! He then added, with a grin, "Bout yer guess..? Well.. close, but not really. I'm a little more _amazing_ than that."


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

DS looked at him and tilted her head. "I already gave you an insight on me, about how I am not a vampire and I let you touch my breast, I am owed at least to see your face."

Cosmo said close about her guess, then it hit her clear in the face. "Your an alien or of alien decent." Dark Sister smiled. "Now let me tell you how I figured it out." DS was incredibly smart she was not someone to mess with, powers would fade after the initial taking of the blood but knowledge that stayed with her. 

"Your powers are innate, not enhanced by an outside force, your blood is unaltered and your said your not mutant born. So either your like me and potentially are descended from demonic forces or your an alien. I go for Alien mainly because with all these clues, your name is Cosmo, I guess that kind of gives it away huh."

She was pleased with herself, something that she didn't really do often, but Cosmos' blood was making her act and think differently so she decided to run with it.
"Now about that blood."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship

Well, she has a point...​*
He didn't know what to say. Not only had she guessed it, but had an extremely fair point. He sighed, heavily, and slowly removed his mask. His dark hair once freed slipped in front of his face, due to a lack of being able to comb it properly all day. His face was far more attractive than someone would expect a screw ball like him to look, and only added to his cocky nature. "Ding, ding~" He congratulated her.

He held fast to the one thing shielding his identity at this point, his mask, and said, "Ta da~ here I am in all my facial glory! Flattery will get you everywhere." He was a man of his word, though. She guessed it, so he had to offer his blood. "Try not to make it too painful," Kevin jokingly said, his usual smirk of confidence growing. He wasn't quite sure what she was, or why she needed his blood, but she wasn't a vampire.. and that just made him all the more curious.

As he waited for the blood to be lost, a new thought crossed Kevin's mind. What was her story? Now she had the advantage. She knew more about him than he knew about her. To know he was an alien was a pretty big deal. Now what was she? That needed blood? Asking crossed his mind, but he pushed them aside as too much effort concern wise.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2012)

Dark Sister smiled, this Cosmo kept to his word and offered her his blood. Dark Sister grasped Cosmo and dragged him closer, he was actually cute looking and his sexual desire was emulated in her blood so she was equally aroused. She grabbed him close and placed her head down towards his neck and allowed him to place his head at her neck.

"Have fun Cosmo." 

Dark Sister placed her teeth on this skin and clasped down, his skin tougher than mortal men, his rich overly warm blood flowed into her mouth. She gathered his blood in her mouth and rolled it around. His memories came to her, his name, his upbringing and all the things in between. And then it awoke in her, the knowledge of his powers and the use of his powers. They were great and wonderful, she wanted more. The blood flowed through her like her veins were on fire, but softly caressing her it was gentle yet passionate. 

But as she took more from Cosmo, she became more and more empathetic towards Cosmo, towards Kevin, less likely to murder him. She lifted her head from Cosmo. "I know you now Kevin." Dark Sister said, her voice now laced with the Cockiness of Cosmo. As she stayed close to him, she slowly released a damped hue of beam like energy, manifesting as a warm light with just as much push as a strong wind. 

"I know you want to know me, but even I don't have the answer to these questions. I mentioned before, I assume to be of demon lineage, but there is nothing apart from the fact of your blood that I could be sure of. Join me as two lost souls and together we could accomplish great things."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 25, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship

Who are you..?​*
Kevin didn't know her, but.. he felt connected. He was unusual, his origins, his life.. and the things that impacted him. She stirred something surreal in him, that he couldn't quite place.. and the handsome young man was at a loss for words for once in his life. He was serious, like those rare moments, wherein bullshitting just didn't seem to fit, or work. Still, he got a glimpse of her inner working. "Join us." Cosmo clarified, if, but for a moment.. he was wiser than he'd ever been his entire life.

Shaking it off.. that moment of deepness.. that speck of insight, he shut his eyes. Something about this wasn't a joke. This wasn't just some random chick to flirt with. Suddenly, he wanted to help her, which was rare for him. Heroic didn't quite place what he was. "You can do.. what I can do?" Kevin asked, as if clarifying the obvious. 

In the depths of her mind.. she might have saw the glimpses of what Kevin could make no sense of in the midnight hours. An outrageously powerful planet of humanoids that were light years away, in a world far larger than Earth, and far closer to their star than this planet. Despite that, and the dryness, there was a beauty to it.. and water, somehow.. thrived. It was an inexplicable thing. The homes, the buildings, appeared to be high in the sky.. and appeared to hover, with no structural foundation. The people also seemed to fly, and didn't appear to use or need vehicles.

They sent him away, to Earth.. why, the reason was unknown. Just beings with exotic hair and eyes stuffing him in a space pod, to be shipped off to the far ends of the universe. The rough way that they handled the baby, they apparently paid no mind to where he landed or what would happen to him. They weren't sending him off with love, but to clearly get rid of him, as if he were a curse.. or a menace.

Shaking it off, he rolled a hand, suddenly.. "Y'know, the amazing me won't let you down. We'll figure out more about ourselves together. We don't _have_ to be lost souls," Kevin offered. He then shut his eyes, his heart heavy suddenly. "I don't know much about you.. but we aren't really that different, are we?" Smirking now, a hand on his hip, he said, "Stick around.. what's the worst that could happen?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 25, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel
Airship

What's going on here..?​*
Leon approached the two of them, clearly eavesdropping at this point. Dark Sister would be able to sense what a tiny portion of his body was actually flesh and blood. He practically had none. Just the heart, and the brain, and even that was tampered with to a grotesque degree. The man was a clear example of the monster you can become as a regular man obsessed with power. "What's going on here?" Leon asked, intervening with their conversation shortly after Cosmo asked his final question.

He didn't know her, but unlike the goofy loudmouth, he didn't trust a single one of the heroes.. which was ironic, because he was probably the most untrustworthy one on the ship. "I don't believe we met, not personally. I'm Leon." Leon said, stepping in Kevin's way, to which the young man yelled, "Hey!"  There was something about Dark Sister he liked. He wanted to get her on his side.. somehow. He needed someone on the inside.. to make this thing fall apart. 

Facing to the side, he said, "Why don't you come with me..? I've got some questions I'd like to ask you."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Sickness_

Riley,felt horrible,she tried...she tried her best to take the Mayor advice and relax. But how could she when she felt this bad? She thought she was lucky she felt none of the symptoms of the disease except in nightmares but that had to end sooner or later,Riley with in the bathroom,coughing like crazy.

Her throat was aching from the amount of coughing she was doing,soon she began coughing blood. It felt as the room was closing in on her,she had trouble breathing. It was torture,....just torture! Suddenly the coughing ceased,though it was still a bit hard to breath. Riley eventually caught her breath.

She quickly washed the blood off in the sink by turning the fosset,water poured down and washed away the blood,she was seeing stars and was very dizzy,the aircraft was still in the air? She just wanted to go to the cave,and go to her room. But she needed to lie down,one of the aircraft room would do.

Riley rushed out of the bathroom,forgetting to turn off the lights as she left,her shoulder was leaning on the walls,of the air craft to support her so she would not fall, she did knock down some paintings on the wall. She was very dizzy and her vision was blurred? She knew the Mayor said that this disease had similar symptoms Tuberculosis,and there was a chance that the symptoms would be more severe,but this was just torture.

Riley quickly opened the door of any room,she practically fell on her knees,she was panting like crazy,she must have been making so much noise. As she got to her feet,she noticed there was a figure on the bed,Riley quickly hit the light switch to see a woman on the bed.

"Sorry,I did not know anyone was here,I do not mean to disturb you."

Riley spoke in her normal monotone voice.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Greetings~*

A shock ran through her body and her eyes sprang open, noticing the door slam open. Ever since the attempted assassination on the mayor, and the quick scuffle that resulted, leaving the fact alone that she was already warn out just trying to make it to the speech. Once she arrived on the giant jet all she could think about was rest. But now that was disturbed, perhaps she should stay awake for the moment.

But this girl, she didn't recognize her. She had grey or silver colored hair and looked a bit young to be aboard here. This was supposed to be a ship full of super heroes to help protect this crime filled city, but here was a kid. Maybe she was new at gaining her powers, but hell, Shannon felt she was young at gaining her powers, and she gained them less than a year ago.

 But she didn't want to be rude, and in all honesty, why should she be rude to such a young girl? All she did was interrupt her sleep, but as a new hero she shouldn't be spending her time sleeping, she should be spending her time trying to think of new ways how to help the city, instead of being inactive, wasting her time with these people, blissfully dreaming her life away. So in essence, she should be thanking this girl.

 "Oh no it's completely fine, I was planning on waking up soon anyways."

She let a little awkward silence persist, not really sure what she should talk about. Shannon started to tap her hand repeatedly on her leg, until she got bored and stood up. She could find a little window, which looked out to the amazing view this air ship gave her, even if the sun was a little blinding. It didn't even feel like she was flying on a plan, truthfully it felt as if she were standing on land, there wasn't even any noise that she could notice. Without much to do she turned around to ask the girl:

"So what's your name? You look a bit young, are you really a powered human? What's your purpose here, and how were you contacted? Also I want to know that---Sorry, I'm being awfully rude, I get like this a lot. My name Shannon Starr, but you can call me just Shannon, or Starr, what ever you prefer really." 

She declared with a smile on her face.​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 25, 2012)

*The Airship, in some room*

Rasphiel was exhausted.  His vision got blurry at times and physically, he felt very frail.  Well, frail in comparison to something that can punch through steel, but nonetheless, he is clearly not operating at peak capacities.  The usage of his old angelic gifts with his severely limited human form took a rather heavy toll on him and now he needed rest.

The room is surprisingly spacious.  A television, some cabinets, a mirror, and most importantly, a nice bed to lie down on.  Ras moves towards the bed, takes off his shoes, and proceeds get on the bed for a well-earned sleep.  The other fools out there can socialize all they want as long as they don't disturb him.  Talking to those masses of monkeys out there didn't appeal to him particularly and would much rather isolate himself from them as much as possible.  He'd only bother conversing with them when it's to formulate some useful plan or share tactics in the middle of a battle.  But talking as if they were friends of any sort?  Out of the question.

He looks at the carefully closed door, hoping no one disturbs him, then back at looking up the ceiling, and now suddenly closes his eyes.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 25, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*


Riley did not like the situation she was in,she had questions thrown at her right from the start,and Riley did not really enjoy conversation,but Riley did interrupt this girls sleep,so she sighed,sat down on the floor criss cross and began answering. 

"Riley Roth,Mayor said we needed a code name so I went with Spirit. Its because I am young,I am 13. Powered human...you could say something like that.My purpose?" 

Riley felt uneasy,although she did want to use her powers for good,and help people there was a much big reason,she did not want to be alone on the streets of South Saint Haven again,and it was either this or a life of emptiness and being alone. No point in giving her every detail?

"So.....I could help people. And the Mayor found me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 25, 2012)

Alvaro "Alfie" De Winter - Psycom

Airship

He wasn't sure what he doing here, well he came to vent his frustration at having to deal with these people, like he didn't have enough things to worry about already but while he had done and seen some uncanny things in his life but this airship actually impressed him. He was far too cool to admit this though. With the way he kept bitching and moaning he actually managed to hide the fact that he was surprised that this team, who he thought very little of, had access to those kind of resources. 

The charade was a little harder to keep up when he was enjoying his drink while the mayor suddenly announced that every last one of these spandex jockeys would be getting paid 10000 a month. Oh the things he could buy with that much, considering how he this was the first time he was on his own and with his community work not paying the bills money had become an issue to him. And he only had been in Saint Haven for less than a week.

The mayor showed some insight that rivaled that of his mentor, though Alvie assumed that Xavier tipped him off. Higgins tried to persuade Alvie to reconsider his stance on the team and the money was key in sweetening the deal. In the end the mayor decided not too push it too much, the combination of the incentive and the morals this boy had installed into him by Xavier would push him to this team at some point. 

"You could always just serve in the capacity that you desire, just a consultant and you could always reconsider truly becoming a part of the team at a later point."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Movement~*

She simply smiled at the girl's responses. She seemed rather innocent to it all as well, but who knows, she probably wasn't. Especially after what had happened today. But over all she seemed like a nice, and good willed girl, something she was glad to see in human beings such as her. Walking over to the door she quickly realized something, this girl was thinking thoughts like that at such a young age. Even if she was a young teenager, she shouldn't be thinking of risking her life so easily. It's a good thought to be thinking of helping others that she doesn't even know, but this girl has a full life ahead of herself, she shouldn't be throwing it away so easily. Or at least that's the mentality someone of her age should be holding. 

Shannon turned towards the girl, staying silent. She didn't want to object as to what the girl, Spirit, should be doing. This girl seemed to do what she felt was right, and while that is a righteous way of thinking, Shannon shouldn't be the one to tear her dream down. Instead, if Spirit truly felt that this type of life style would be unsafe to live in, then she should realize that on her own. Especially coupled with the fact that she already decided to become a part of this team.

 "Alright Riley, it's nice to meet you. Assuming that you've already been out there long enough to chat with the others, I'd like you to accompany me while I introduce myself. I don't want to appear like a foreign enemy that somehow snuck onto the plane without any one noticing."

Walking past Spirit through the door way, Shannon looked around. She didn't get much of a good look on her way here, as she wanted to rest as quickly as possible. However now taking a look at it, it appears that this was simply a long hallway filled with rooms. Granted this hallway appeared extremely well furbished and nice looking. This made the jet plane look more like a building than a aircraft. But alas she looked down the hall one way, and saw a dead end. Jerking her head the opposite way she noticed a opening to what seemed like a large room. Maybe the main room for this jet? She turned on her heel and walked at a slow pace down the hall, trying to reach her destination. ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins 
Airship

Watch out, we've got a bad ass over here~

-

There's no place like home​*
He had signaled for the pilot to head off, and soon they were flying, leaving the city of Saint Haven to travel over the bay. He then walked off, his head lowered in thought. Leon was difficult to pinpoint. On the one hand.. he was always on the law's side.. he was fighting crime in Saint Haven before he become Mayor Barret Higgins. On the other hand, he was a secretive and private man. He always took sick leave for strange surgeries, and came back much later. On the way to find one person in particular, he smiled at Aerobend, "Hello, I don't believe we've met. Please make yourself comfortable in the community quarters." Passing Catalyst, he also offered a friendly nod and a smile.

When he found Sam, he stopped by him, to offer a message. "My assistant, Leon. Please have a chat with him sometime? He's pretty reliable and I think you'd find his view points on issues in the city most insightful." He spoke in riddles that only Sam or Alex would understand. He had every reason to trust that Leon had this ship bugged. Leon wasn't just his assistant.. the man was appointed to keep an eye on him, as Higgins came across as a radical. His causally formulated message simply meant. _Please investigate Leon. I have reason to believe he may have some type of connection with the assassination attempt._

He then walked to the front of the gigantic ride, and stood before one of the many massive blue tinted windows on the air ship. As the mountain came into view, not far from the city itself, he smiled. An enormous mansion could be seen, it already existed as an exotic condo spot for tourist, but he had it restructured to fit his purposes. It had seven major areas.

A recreation room. Video games, computers, table tennis, pool tables, table game sections, it broke into many smaller rooms for group activities.

A training room, with smaller sections that split into smaller regions that served as a gymnasium, dojo, and weight lifting area. All of it held advanced equipment that could go up to and beyond the norm for superhuman training.

A massive indoor pool area that led straight to a wider outdoor pool in the back.

A briefing room, with a massive screen that would be used to display blueprints to things, mission details, and could be used for basic internet functions.

A danger room, that gave combat simulation in a real time virtual type reality. One would need to wear the helmet that covered the majority of the face to 'plug-in'.  

A personal medical center, though it lacked a large staff, it had everything one would need to deal with injuries and wounds including a shy mutant named Evelyn with the gift of healing.

A vast library, that doubled as the entrance to the base under the mansion. It had a cave, and was thus rather cliche, but it would serve their purposes. The underground area was larger than the entire mansion combined, and it held the airships, motor boats both large and small, and other vehicles to cross the bay with.

There were the obvious areas. A place that served as the living room, dining room, kitchen, all of the obvious things a home would need. The television in the living room was ridiculously large, and resembled more of the screen one would expect in a cinema than in typical living quarters. The kitchen was also large, allowing for a spacious enough area for multiple people to cook and do their own thing. This rooms were separated by a fair degree from each other, allowing a certain amount of privacy. There were mini refrigerators, a personal bathroom to each room, televisions, and a computer along with beds. The rooms were bare bone, but that was because he figured people would buy the furniture they liked and decorate it themselves.

This also cost a small fortune. Why had he spent so much on a pet project..? If one were to question him, he felt it a small price to pay for what he was literally positive would become Earth's only hope. Xavier saw the writing on the wall. His closest and wisest friend did as well, but.. when a proven psychic foresees future doom and gloom.. when he sees what should have been humanity's hope become a world driven by robot tyranny.. it would be in your best interest to listen. Money in comparison to hell on earth? He would spend every penny he had to make sure they joined, and stayed long enough to bond and become men and women of not only power, but character.

"Well then.. I should perhaps go and show our guests to their new home."


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jason: "Lights?"
Program: "Check!"
Jason: "Engines?"
Program: "Check!"
Jason: "All other systems?"
Program: "Check!"

First time going out on the streets felt like a rush to the new vigilante on the streets. He purred the engine for a good 10 minutes just admiring how expensive this one bike was and how on earth he was going to get another one if this ever broke.

All the while the computer on his visor seemed to be getting more and more annoyed. It was announcing constantly that the test drive should begin, but as the butterflys in his stomach started to get to him he ignored it more and more until..........VROOM!!!!

Racing through the streets at an amazing speed he felt an adrenaline rush throughout his body. 

While driving he noticed a tall structure in Central Haven and proceeded to climb to the top of it and continued to listen to radio frequencies and watch for crime, while his motorcycle now unprotected on the ground lie there in wait. 

He was thinking and mumbling to himself _"It's gonna be hard to keep up with all these superpowered folk, but I can manage."_

He admired the flying ship over the city wanting to get a look at the tech inside of it, but that would have to wait for another day.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins
Airship

Meeting the guests​*
Now, his next concern was Riley and the hero in the coat. The Mayor walked his way through people, answering questions and nodding as he weaved his way through the mob of would be heroes. There was someone in particular he hadn't quite met yet, and he was trying to meet and visit each individual person. That's when he saw Starr, and Riley, entering the hall. He blinked in a startled manner, and smiled, "Oh, well then, if it isn't the two people I wanted to see."

He crossed his plump arms, and sighed, as if content with something. "Barret Higgins, a pleasure to meet you personally. Well then.. I think you missed an important part of the speech, but.. considering how wild that fight was I can't blame you for resting up." 

Offering a hand to Shannon, he smiled. "A few things I'd like to say. You'll be given your own living quarters, full access to the mansion, and be paid 10,000 dollars monthly for your duties to the city. The money will be given on a credit card, which will be deposited monthly, or you can work any other arrangement out to your liking," He paused, to let that process, before saying, "We're almost at the mansion now.. I'd love for you all to come and meet the other heroes."

Walking a few steps, he heard a noisy crash, and stumbled, colliding against the hallway wall. The pilot had landed in the underground parking area roughly, which would've sent any hero on board reeling. "Goodness! What was that?!" The Mayor practically ran to the pilot to confront him, who was looking sheepish. "S-Sorry sir.. I'm not used to parking in.. caves."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship of Doom

What the fuck?!​*
_Recap. So Dark Sister and I were chilling in the hall, having a moment, you know... minding our own business, then suddenly the pirate counterpart of Mr. Clean came up to cock block us. Seriously? That's how it is? I oughta wrap his neck in an arm and make a wish on his bald ass head!_

Leon and Dark Sister didn't get far, well, far enough for her to accept him or reject him anyway, before Kevin crashed into the wall. "THE HELL?! THE PILOT IS DRUNK!" What did they intend, for him to get 10, 000 bucks just to blow it on a hospital bill! Facing Dark Sister, Cosmo said, "I'll be right back, I'm going to hav'ta go kick a little ass!" 

Storming up front, into the main area where most of the guests were gathered, and a few of the men guarding the ship and workers who tended to it were floored, Cosmo stepped over or around them determinedly. As Kevin went to step into the cock pit men stepped in his way. "Sorry, we can't let you through." A guard with a deep voice answered, his huge physique making him resemble a person. In response Kevin shrieked, "What?! I'm a Hero not a Terrorists you dick head! Lemme through!" 

When one of them shoved Kevin, Kevin nodded and walked off, pointing at him as if to say, 'You'll get yours.' Heading over to the next familiar face, Alvie, he said, "The nerve of those assholes. Can you believe them?" He then spotted Riley, and.. it was her! FINALLY! "DEAL WITH IT GIRL!"  Cosmo suddenly blurted. Seriously, it didn't matter what her official super hero name was. Deal with it girl was forever her nickname, codename, or whatever they chose to call it to him.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~The Mayor~

*Suddenly after reaching the main central room of the aircraft she encountered a man that looked rather familiar. In fact, it would be almost impossible not to recognize him, especially since she basically fought for his life earlier this day. It was the mayor, the one that called for all the super powered humans to gather and make an alliance. 

Without hesitating he introduced himself formally. His full name had been Barret Higgin's and as she thought, she did in fact miss some valuable information while she was resting up in one of the rooms on this giant jet. Shannon reached out to shake the mayor's hand as she introduced herself to him:

 "My name is Shannon Starr, and I'm glad to make your acquaintance. Oh and it's no problem. If I was going there to sign up for this band of heroes type of thing wouldn't it be stupid to stand back and watch as all chaos breaks loose? But thanks for understanding, I was a bit tired even before the attack occurred, so I seriously felt like I was going to pass out by the time I got on this thing."

He then went on and explained all the conditions and bonus's she gains from joining. Granted she would be risking her life everyday, but hell, police officers do the same exact thing and they don't get treated this well.

"So let me get this straight; I essentially have my own place or room to live, an entire mansion which I'll have access to, that will contain people just like me, and ten thousand dollars monthly compared to the measly five dollars an hour I use to get at my at my school? I can't think of any conditions better than this. Thank you Mr. Mayor!" 

A smile arose on Shannon's face, but only stayed for a brief second, for the aircraft crashed heavily. The entire place shook, and Shannon was sent flying towards a wall. Luckily she managed to create a smaller surface so it would break her fall in mid air. Even so, it caused her to collapse, before being able to stand back up again.

The mayor figured the situation out rather quickly, asking the pilot what had happened. He simply responded with that he was not familiar with parking a aircraft inside of a cave before. Which made Shannon think, why were they inside a cave? She thought they were going to a mansion? 

Before she knew it man was running down through the hallways, screaming about how the pilot was a idiot, and how everyone and everything was getting in his way. Before she knew it, he made a appearance out in the room, and pointed towards Spirit, blaming her for some unknown reason. Shannon got a little defensive as she said:

"Hey man, what's your problem? So what is the plane got a little scuffed up? We're all safe aren't we? Besides, just because you're a little shaken up now doesn't give you the right to yell at anyone you see."

Compared to the majority of the 'heroes' Shannon saw roaming around, Spirit seemed the youngest, and there was no way she was about to let some jerk yell at a young girl for something she didn't even do!​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship - Cave

Oh no she didn't~!​*
"What?!" Cosmo blurted. "I didn't yell at Riley, she's my little side kick!" He declared, patting Riley's head decisively. He then poked his chest with a thumb, "What're you accusing the amazing me of, huh?! I don't think we've officially met, so, I'll tell you who I am... I'm the most amazing Hero on this dump! I'm the fantastic, unstoppable, and completely wondrous Cosmo! A sight to behold, a legend in the making, and something for my fans to sit and fawn at the splendor of!" He looked off to the side, arms folding as if disappointed. "I can't believe you, Deal With It girl. I expected more for someone so awesome!" 

He then spoke on, as if none of that had happened, while tucking an arm around Riley. "Seriously, how'd you make those? Can I have a pair? Wait, can you make anything?! Make me some Nun Chucks! Nun Chucks with Cosmo on one side.. and Bamf on the other side." He eagerly asked. He then paced back and forth, releasing Riley in the process. "Also.. like.. a little picture of me.. y'know, like a portrait thingie.. and write on it.. To The Amazing Cosmo. The Greatest Hero of All Time. Yeah, that'd do it!"

Then, as if she'd forgiven him already, he patted her back. She was pretty cool in his book. Oh the wonderful things he could try to get her to create for him! "You know, we might've started off on the wrong foot, but you're all right." He then tucked his arms behind his head, muttering to Riley, "Psst, ask her to make you somethin' cool, kid! Who knows if we'll get another chance once these idiots find out about her awesome kinda sorta amazing powers!"


----------



## Bringer (Jul 26, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Irritated_

Riley,against her better judgment decided to follow the girl. Answering her questions still did not make up for interrupting her sleep,so there was nothing wrong with hanging out,the only problem Riley could think of is she did not know how to hang out. She could sense everyone on the aircraft,even when not focusing. If she did focus she can pinpoint and make out who is who,but there was no need for that. Suddenly,a familiar face came out of no where.

Riley was still a bit confused of where they stand,he practically saved her life,and she saved his life. So they were even,and now had nothing to do with each other. Riley leaned her back against the wall,with her arms crossed as Starr and Cosmo went at it. it was almost like they knew each other from the past. 

Riley felt slight discomfort as the "Amazing Cosmo" patted her head. Riley responded by getting some distance and made sure to push his hand off her head,almost as she was saying "don't touch me" without even saying anything. The boy,was making a list of things he wanted from Starr,as if it was Christmas. 


Riley glared at the boy,he was arrogant,demanding,and most of all annoying. definitely not the same person who saved her,he was just like a boy. As he continued speaking,and then even told Riley to ask Starr to make something. So he was going to ask Starr,a person he just met,who was exhausted as if she was her slave to make him stuff,before he could even finish his last few words Riley snapped. And that was not the whole reason she snapped,if he did have a attachment,Riley would have to sever it,Riley did not want any attachments,and did not want anything that could lead to emotions.

"Silence!" 

Riley began levitating,in the air until she was at his height. And she began to slowly levitate forward,causing her hood to fall back revealing her hair. She began speaking her words soaked in venom and hate. As she floated closer Cosmo began backing up slowly,to avoid the girl floating towards him. Riley was not sure if it was out of fear or if he was making she she did not bump into him but she did not care,her eyes were practically glowing a white shade of white,her hands were glowing in a white aura,so deep you could not even see her hands.

"Listen you egotistical,prude,excerebrose,imbecile! You have no justification,by any means,to make any demands got that!" 

As Starr stepped in,Riley,quickly got a grip of her self,and stopped floating towards the boy,her pitch glowing white eyes returned to normal,her hands stopped glowing. Why would she accept his requests? He did not deserve anything! The moment was very awkward,Riley turned to Starr,and back to Cosmo,she quickly levitated her self where she was before she made that ruckus,put on her hood,and turned invisible as she was a bit embarrassed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~His Name is Cosmo~*

Shannon, after staring at this guy for a little bit, started to recognize him. She was near the man when she was fighting, but she may have said one thing to him, but besides that there wasn't much she knew about him. Well now she knew his name, or code name, whatever he decided to give her. Cosmo was what he was calling himself.

However, even with his hotheadedness, Shannon couldn't help but bear a smile. He wasn't really a bad person, just a bit rude if anything. He kept mentioning her abilities though, why was he so fixated on her though? All she really created during the battle had been a sword and a long pole. Even then she only materialized the objects one at a time, as she wanted to keep her identity hidden, thus she kept on her glasses in the battle.

Before she knew it however, the young teenager, Spirit, started to rise into the air. It shocked her a bit to see a girl being able to float like that, but then again, Shannon could create wings for herself, so it ultimately wasn't too shocking. After the multiple insults Spirit threw at Cosmo, Shannon stepped up replying towards Spirit's anger:

"While he does seem to appear a bit cocky, I do not mind accepting his request. You'll see why in a moment Spirit." 
 
With a sigh she dematerialized the glasses that had been placed on her face. She knew that it would be futile, but she supposed that he wouldn't learn from her simply telling him. In one hand she completed his request to the utmost fullest, having the nun chuck's specialized, with it saying "Cosmo" on one end, and "Bamf" on the other side. Then she basically took a mental shot of how he looked right now, and created a picture frame with a set of pixels to create how he appeared as in the middle.

Both of these objects probably wasn't what he was expecting though. They were a bit blotchy since she didn't put too much effort into making them at all, leaving the picture to look like a eight-bit version of Cosmo. She sighed and passed the two objects over towards Cosmo, and once firmly in his grasp, she let go.

Almost instantaneously the objects dematerialized into thin air. Shannon knew no one else could hold the objects, but she supposed it would have been best to physically show Cosmo instead of just telling him. She theorized that due to the fact that pixel's don't exist in the real world, and in which they only exist in the digital world, that anyone with no connection to that sort of digital world wouldn't be able to comprehend the structure of the objects she creates, and thus it decomposes. However, even though this was the best theory she had concocted, it truly didn't matter what the reason was: She was simply the only one able to handle her own power, that's that.

"I may not be as awesome as you think. The reason why I dematerialized my glasses before hand was because I can only keep two objects open at a single time. Secondly, after forming the objects you requested I handed them to you and they disappeared. Why you may ask? Because only I may utilize what I create, if anyone else tries to do so then it will simply dematerialize."

She was sort of happy that he was being kinder to her though. From what she heard just a moment ago, he seemed to be a hot headed loud mouth, but his company could be rather enjoyable. She stuck out her hand as she commented towards Cosmo:

"Well if we're doing introductions then I suppose I should introduce myself. My name is Shannon Starr, but you can call me by either Shannon or Starr. Outside where we're confronted by enemies I'd prefer if you called me by Starr though."

She simply smiled at him, and with that last sentence, came a realization. While Cosmo was talking, Shannon felt it strange that he referred to this group as a gathering of "super heroes". While yes, in movies and such there are organizations of those which gather to help fight crime because they have powers and can help, it really hadn't sunk in that she was now like those guys in the movies. Had these people really been wanting to be heroes like all those actors in those films, or were they simply drawn to this life style by their own moral choice?

Shannon wasn't quite sure what the reasoning was for herself, but she was simply glad she was doing the right thing as of now. Helping out a city that's full of crime is always a step to helping the world as a whole. But if she wanted to improve the world, then she'd have to rely on the help of others: it'd be way too difficult to do something like that on her own, no impossible even. With this train of thought, Shannon decided she should become close with her new allies. Not wanting to be separated by alias's, Shannon asked: 

"If you don't mind Cosmo, do you mind informing me what your true name is? I respect the fact that we all need to keep our identity hidden if we don't want our normal lives to be utterly ruined, but I feel if we start off with our real names it will lead to a better alliance and friendship."
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Airship - Cave

Y u mad tho Riley?

When Awesome meets Amazing~!​*
Cosmo backed away, startled by the raging Riley. He was a bit confused, and taken off guard. At first she exploded, and then she hid, disappearing. Now, most people would be hurt. They maybe even feel disappointed. Some might be angry. They might yell or demand an apology. Cosmo? As confident and cocky as he well, didn't miss a step in his upbeat nature. Figuring she was still around, Kevin said with a grin, "Hey now~, simmer down shortcake. She doesn't seem to mind."

When Starr complied, he was courteous enough to mask his disappointment. A true challenge for him! Okay, maybe it was because she did it. She actually did it! He expected a slap, rejection, or her to question him but.. she just complied! He felt amazed to see it in function. Again. I mean, sure. HE was amazing, but.. he had to admit, he was KINDA sorta envious of her awesomeness. Rubbing the back of his neck, Kevin said, "..All right, fair enough. No secrets amongst heroes, right? Guess that's the second time today.." Cosmo offered, glancing in the direction he last saw Dark Sister in.

"...I'll do you one better," said Cosmo. She took off the glasses for him, so, shouldn't he do the same? Well, with his mask, that is. He wanted his allies to trust him, and he wasn't sure if he'd regret this or not, but.. hell.. HE wouldn't trust some masked ally. He was sure they'd make him take it off at some point anyhow. Identification, blah, blah, blah~.

He didn't see little Riley off to the side, well, because she was invisible. So, not knowing who was there, he nervously removed his mask. Not because he was nervous about his appearance. Hell no! That was probably the first thing that made him so obnoxiously arrogant in the first place. It was the fact that they were in the main area, and anyone close enough, like Power Fist.. yes, he enjoyed nicknaming his allies, would be able to see who he really was. Again, long black bangs swept down in front of his face, as he said, "Ta da~ I know, I know. A sight to behold. Gorgeous me~."

Combing as much of his hair back as he could, he gave that cocky grin of his, that made it seem as if the world was his oyster, and held a hand out. "Kevin Terrez. Soon to be known as The Greatest Hero in The World. Nice to meet'cha, Starr." Pausing, as if choosing his next words carefully, he shrugged. "..Still, whether ya can hand out free nun chucks or not, yer pretty awesome too. Besides, who knows, you might even be able to someday! When your stuff can stick around, I call first dibs. Autographed, of course."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 26, 2012)

Riley Roth-Spirit
_Landing_

Riley glaring at the boy again,with her teeth clenched as he called her shortcake,although she could read emotions she could not read minds. So she was unaware if that severed any possible friendship or not Though Riley was kinda,hoping it did. Riley was lost in thought as the two began talking but Riley was not focused on them, suddenly the speakers are on the aircraft made a beeping noise,and the whole aircraft echoed with a voice,Mayor Higgins voice.

"Sorry about that crash landing,folks. I hope many of you got acquainted,and please wait a few minutes until we open the exits."

Riley became visible again,she quickly walked forward,not even acknowledging the two. She just wanted to get on the elevator to the lower level so she can hop off this aircraft and be alone in her room,she pressed the button to the elevator......she pressed it again.......and again......and again. Out of frustration she began pressing it rapidly until it finally opened!

Riley began pressing the level 1 button over and over,hoping just hoping that she would be the only one taking this elevator and the other two would take the stairs or something else for all she care,Riley took a deep breath and sighed as the elevator door began closing,albeit slowly,probably a feature mayor Higgins added on the elevators because he wanted to heroes no be left behind by the elevator. Riley began tapping her foot impatiently as it was not even close to closing.


"Cant this stupid thing go any faster."

Riley spoke to her self,Riley honestly had no problem with Starr getting in the elevator,the only problem was she kinda acts to much personal questions from the get go,but god forbid the "Annoying Cosmo!" gets on. The elevator was about half closed when she finished thinking,but it probably had a good....30....50 seconds left until fully closed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Time To Leave~*

Shannon was shocked at how easy it seemed for Cosmo to remove his mask. To reveal his identity to a almost complete stranger was a bit of a shock; then again, she herself just revealed everything necessary about herself just a few moments ago, so it was probably just common courtesy.

However his constant gloating was a bit annoying. While she would admit, he was a bit handsome, that didn't mean his cocky attitude was more than enough to turn off whatever positives Cosmo gained due to his good looks. But even with that personality, he did say something pretty sweet. He believed in Shannon, and thought that she'd be able to grow and get stronger. Up until this point this had got to be the best thing he said. Shannon was a bit startled by the complement, especially from someone like him, and in response she was about to speak, for when she heard the announcement over the ship's PA system.

The voice definitely belonged to the mayor. He simply stated that he was sorry for the crash landing, and that everyone should wait a few minutes before leaving, or rather, before the exits would be fully open. To her surprise, Spirit appeared out of thin air right next to her, and quickly turned away, assumingly towards an exit. Being able to float or fly, and also being able to turn invisible; and Cosmo thought Shannon had a cool ability!

She turned back towards Cosmo, simply smiling because he decided to keep his mask off for so long. She knew for some of these people keeping their identities hidden from everyone would be their top priorities, like in the movies, but here in real life, they'd have to break their super hero bond and go at a more personal bond if they want to function as a team; that's why she was glad Cosmo was able to take a step like this.

Then just like that, Shannon forgot what she was going to say. The over head talk from the mayor distracted her to the point where she forgot even the context of what they were talking about. But simply looking at Cosmo made think of something to say.

"If this were a different situation, then I'd say we should catch up to our friend Spirit, but it seems like she doesn't like you much. So how about we let her go on ahead and we can tell each other about ourselves. I'll go first."

Normally she'd be asking questions, but in this case it was probably best that she didn't. These people were going to be her allies, the people she'd need to trust most for when she needs them. If they want to reveal things about their past to her then they should do it on their own free will, not by being interrogated. That's why Shannon felt that she would go first in explaining herself, it would break down that awkward barrier that way.

"As you already know, my name is Shannon Starr, and I was born in a city named Orange County, near Laguna Beach. However I was transferred schools and eventually moved to a small little town bordering Saint Haven called Rowl. Not much happened there, but my High School was attacked, and that was the day I awakened my powers. I have the x-gene, but I have no idea how I got it, my parents aren't mutants...But I haven't researched the x-gene much anyways, so I'm not exactly sure how humans can get it. Anyways that's the basic version of my history. Anything else you want to know, or do you want to start?"

She asked as the two walked towards a exit.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Cave

What is this, the Starship Enterprise?​*
Kevin crossed his arms behind his head, walking. Riley? Yep, pretty steamed. He smiled. "Yeeeah, but she's a good kid. She's jus' goin' through some stuff I bet."  What came across as indifference was far less if one judged by the smile on his face. He had a big heart, even after seeing so much of the darker side of life. As they exited the airship he could see other heroes leave at their own leisure. He had a few thoughts being juggled about in his egotistical head. He'd deal with them later, though. The Amazing Cosmo was a master of the art of procrastination, after all~.

Kevin listened to her speak about herself, and couldn't help but smile. She seemed so.. normal. He wondered what normality must've felt like. Facing the roof of the cave, which like the runway of a floor below them, was completely different from the rocky walls surrounding them. He checked out the boats, of many different varieties, and the other air ships, an eyebrow arching. The Mayor sure went all out! Well, Kevin figured, he must've realized how lucky he was to have such a talented and incredible person on his side! He was worth every penny, after all.

That's when she said it. X-Gene. He'd heard this story before, and damn did some ever get more tragic than others. Shutting his eyes, for a moment, he opened them with a smirk. "My turn, eh? Well I wanna hear more, but, I can't blame someone wanting to know a little about me. It's _me_, after all," said Kevin with a confident wink. He then shut his eyes, "Jeez.. where do I start? I was raised in Saint Haven, but not born here. Some idiots crammed me into a spaceship and booted me into space. Assholes! They'll regret playing space pong with baby Cosmo."

Popping his neck, he went on, "I guess that's outta the way, then. Where I got my powers from. I'm an alien, thus the whole 'amazing' part. I mean, come on. I'm from beyond the stars. Who knows what kinda awesome stuff I can do?"  He said with a cocky grin, revealing the secondary secret to his arrogance. He shook his head, "Formed a gang with the local mutants.. fought a bunch of other mutants in the streets.. mom died.. dropped the gang.. and here I am." Kevin revealed, a hand rolling as if delivering an impressive gift. Well, in his mind, he _was_ one after all. Still, it was him, through and through and he knew it wasn't your every day story.

"So what happened after you got the Awesome Gene?" He asked, facing her. That's what it was, after all. Who the hell would want to be ordinary when you could be extraordinary?! He didn't get the whole human hating mutants thing, and that wasn't even from the space alien part of him.. as this planet was his home.. Nope! It was the sheer ignorance of it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
To the Mansion

* ---

The airship, admittedly, was pretty impressive. Alexander had taken the liberty to explore the ship after he'd woken from his nap, and...well, it was huge; huge to the point where he nearly got lost. Nearly. Thankfully, Alexander stumbled upon a sign directing him back to the cafeteria. The food wasn't all that great, though, but Alex attributed it to the dream he just had. He rarely had much of an appetite after nightmares. But, there was another issue on his mind...

"Where the hell is everybody?" Alex frowned, scratching his head. Not a single person on the team in sight. "Wait...has the ship stopped moving? Huh. I guess they've all gotten off?" He sighed. Maybe he'd slept for too long after all. 

Heading over to the exit of the ship, Alexander noticed that there were two others already outside. Cosmo and...that girl whose name escaped him. He walked over to them quietly, undetected by them as they continued their conversation. 




> "My turn, eh? Well I wanna hear more, but, I can't blame someone wanting to know a little about me. It's _me_, after all," said Kevin with a confident wink. He then shut his eyes, "Jeez..  where do I start? I was raised in Saint Haven, but not born here. Some  idiots crammed me into a spaceship and booted me into space. Assholes!  They'll regret playing space pong with baby Cosmo."
> 
> Popping his neck, he went on, "I guess that's outta  the way, then. Where I got my powers from. I'm an alien, thus the whole  'amazing' part. I mean, come on. I'm from beyond the stars. Who knows  what kinda awesome stuff I can do?"  He said with a cocky grin, revealing the secondary secret to his arrogance. He shook his head, "Formed  a gang with the local mutants.. fought a bunch of other mutants in the  streets.. mom died.. dropped the gang.. and here I am." Kevin revealed, a hand rolling as if delivering an impressive gift. Well, in his mind, he _was_ one after all. Still, it was him, through and through and he knew it wasn't your every day story.
> 
> "So what happened after you got the Awesome Gene?" He asked,  facing her. That's what it was, after all. Who the hell would want to be  ordinary when you could be extraordinary?! He didn't get the whole  human hating mutants thing, and that wasn't even from the space alien  part of him.. as this planet was his home.. Nope! It was the sheer  ignorance of it.




Smiling, Alexander emerged from the shadows and joined the group. "I see. I figured you weren't from this planet. I suppose this explains a lot about you, though. However, if you're from beyond the stars, then what exactly are you doing on Earth?" He asked curiously.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
The Airship

Sam found a quiet place to watch the airship's approach whistling slightly as their new home came into view.  Far more luxury than Sam was used to, that was for sure.  It also gave him some time to organize his thoughts again.

This new gig was going to take some subtly.  Sam hated subtly.  But this was a case where he doubted he could simply strong-arm his way through it.  Even if the resources they committed to the attack against the mayor were the limit of their ability -- something he doubted seriously -- it was unlikely that those involved would be intimidated easily.

As he continued his thoughts laying out his initial steps the Mayor approached Sam to offer a message. "My  assistant, Leon. Please have a chat with him sometime? He's pretty  reliable and I think you'd find his view points on issues in the city  most insightful."

Sam forced a smile and nodded before speaking, "*once we're settled I'll be sure to drop by.  I've been meaning to get his take on what happened.*"  It was true enough.  He wasn't convinced Leon was behind things but he surely knew more about it than anyone else there.

He road out the rest of the trip in silence, sorting out his thoughts away from the distractions of the more lively members of the team.  That would need to change though, he needed to know more about them if he was going to do his job here.

For that matter they needed to know more about each other if there was any hope for them to function as a team.  Sam still wasn't sold on the idea of being a hero, and he wasn't sure who could be trusted, but working individually would only go so far.

He approached the others as they began making their way off the ship and in to their new home.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Cave - Elevator ride

Up please~!​*
The swordsman had earned Cosmo's respect, a tough thing to do, and now Alex saw him _without_ the mask. By appearance, he wouldn't look nearly as much like the screw ball he acted like in his costumed persona. Then again, being in costume let you be more free. It was like flying, in that respect. "Kicked off," Kevin honestly confessed. He then grinned, and shrugged, "I guess they were shakin' in their panties over how overwhelmingly awesome I'd get." Kevin said, that cockiness of his resurfacing.

He turned it into a joke, but it did make him think. What _was_ he doing here..? Could he go on pretending like this was average forever..? As he looked back and forth, from Starr to Wrath, he couldn't help but smile. Well, forever didn't seem too bad, if you didn't have to spend it alone. Tucking his palms on the back of his head, Kevin confidently said, "I uno, guys. After today I feel like those clowns are going to tuck their tail between their legs and run. We kicked their ass pretty hard. I, of course, was extra awesome." Couldn't forget himself. No, never that.

Stepping into the elevator, he tucked his hands in the black pockets, thinking. Loose fitting slacks rippling with his change in posture.. Kevin looked deep in thought, even as Sam approached it with him. Stopping the door with his foot, he said, "Almost missed it, man."  He felt so.. naked, without his mask. All of these people were seeing him. THE REAL HIM. Could he handle that? He calmed down, with an exhale. It made him nervous but he'd get over it. 

Last but not least, was the guy that literally smashed his fist through a robot's head. Not forgetting his taunt, Kevin slung an arm around the man's shoulder, grinning as he said, "Yo. So ya finally decided to join us, eh? Always knew you would."

He then stepped back, letting the elevator allow whoever else was coming inside, to stand back near Starr. He tucked his hands in his pockets, and tried to hide a concerned look. Oh, it was rare for the legendary egotistical hero to look anything more than absolutely full of himself.. but Shannon and Alex got him thinking about his past. The truth. His eyebrows knitted in poorly veiled concern. Why _was_ he here? Would it forever be a mystery...? 

The entire group of heroes were split, and it seemed they'd all go up in separate rides. On his particular ride Kevin looked up to glance from Starr, to Wrath, to Psy, to Sleuth. This group.. it looked so competent. He couldn't help but get a glimpse of the Mayor's plan, with all of them in one little spot. Calmly, seriously, he asked, "Am I the only one that gets the feeling something bigger is happening behind all of this?"

It's not that Kevin was particularly wise, the exact opposite really, but even the fool had moments of clarity.. a profound deepness, a sensing, really. "I can't help but feel like there's more to all of this.. than we're being told. We're gettin' tons of money to do this... whatever it is.. but what if the Mayor only has so much control of this thing..? What if they're funding all of this just to control us?" A grin surfaced, as he said, "Ah, who am I kidding!? We're all getting paid a lot of money anyway, right? How bad could it be?!"


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 26, 2012)

As Apollo was relaxing on top of the large building he listened to the scanners and a message that a bank was being robbed by some rather heavily armed men was occuring. Knowing that this was the perfect time to try out his training he decided he should go to the scene.

Jumping off the building he quickly asked the computer (Otherwise known as E.D.D.) to deploy his parachute (Located on the back). Apollo after a few seconds was at ground level and had made it to was on his motorcycle within a second. Racing off in the direction of the transmission he thought he might be to prepared for this.

After reaching the location he though to himself "If this a standoff then I have to pretty careful."

After a few minutes he decided traveling from a block away from the tops of buildings would be the easiest way to get the drop on the criminals in and outside of the bank. Reaching a building on the other side of the road he begun to ready himself to take out each one of them quickly and one at a time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
To the Mansion

* ---

The look of concern on Alexander's new alien friend did not go unnoticed. No doubt Cosmo was currently contemplating his purpose on the planet, but out of respect for him, Alexander decided not to pry further into this. This was the sort of job left for detectives anyway. He had already established that back at the ship. 

"I see." Alexander commented simply at Cosmo's story.




> "I can't help but feel like there's more to all of this.. than we're being told." A grin surfaced, as he said, "Ah, who am I kidding! We're all getting paid a lot of money anyway, right? How bad could it be?!"




The kid made a good point. This team was far too good to just be a janitor team to clean up after the mess Saint Haven made. No doubt Mayor Higgins or who ever actually funded this project had some other motive in mind, but this was something that eluded Alexander. And probably for good reason. Shrugging, Alexander removed his tie and stuffed it inside his pocket. "Money isn't really a concern for me. My usual income is larger than this anyway; I'm doing this out of a sense of obligation for both the country and the Mayor."

"But, bear this in mind Cosmo. Think about the reason we're being paid this much money," Alexander said. "Only the most rigorous or intense of jobs pay this kind of money. My other income is received through...much hard work. I've a feeling there's a larger hand playing in this."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 26, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Visit from my nightmares_

The elevator closed,thank god. Riley somehow ended on the very top floor,so it would take a while to get on floor one,why not spend this time to meditate. Riley inhaled and exhaled as she sat criss cross and began to float again,Riley felt at peace,and everything felt as if time stopped.

 But Riley could never meditate correctly,by just simply suppressing her emotions she will never reach her peak. She would never get stronger,unless she had a mantra when she meditated. She needed something to direct her emotions into,she needed words. Words that meant something important to her.

_".....Peace........"_

Riley paused in her thoughts,what else was important to her,she needed something truly important,heck she felt nothing when she even said peace. Maybe she cares about nothing?....that could not be true,maybe if she said something else?

_".......Friends?"_

Riley felt something,just for a split second,did that word really mean something to her? But why....she did not have any friends,she would keep trying. Trying words that would probably,...just maybe work for her? But why was it so hard?...Forget it,she did not have a mantra...there was nothing important to her.

She just began meditating as she normally would,but instead of being in a white,warm,peaceful,area as she usually imagined when she meditated,things started to dim down,and collapse. It was as if it was just crumbling,Riley started coughing again.

Riley put her hands on the ground of the elevator,it felt like the elevator just stopped moving,though she was in floor 3? She was pretty sure,she pressed 1,suddenly Riley coughing began to get worse and worse. Droplets of crimson,began to rain down? her blood on the elevator floor,as soon as her coughing ceased,out of desperation she used her sleeves to wipe the blood off the floor,staining her sleeves in the process.


But no....this was not like previous times when she faced her disease symptoms,usually she could breath by now,but......as much as she tried she could not collect any air,it was like...life was just slipping out of her.....everything was black,and peaceful...as if she was dying. Everything went black.

*Real life Nightmare*

Riley...was still meditating,how could it be! She could have sworn she slipped unconscious.....or died? She was in her happy place...sort of,it was not warm..it was so cold. And instead of it being pitch white,it was pitch black,suddenly a figure emerged out of thin air.

"N-no...it cant be...get out. GET OUT! *GET OUT!!*"


Why him,out of everything that could scare Riley....he was on top,her father. Suddenly quickly glided away from him,her hands glowing with her aura,she was ready to defend her self...rather if this was real or not? Riley pointed her arms at him,in disapproval if walked any closer.

"Cant a father talk to his daughter?"

"You are not my father! You are a monster! A a vile demon!"

"Hahaha,deluded girl. I guess that makes both of us? You are foolish,but not naive."

"What are you trying to say? That I am like you. That I am a demon!"

"You know the answer to that,you have been part demon ever since your hair turned white and your eyes turned grey,though sadly unlike me at most you can become a half demon...until she takes your body."

"I would die before letting that happen!"

"Aww,foolish girl,rather your dead or not we still win?"

_"What does he mean by that?"_

As she blinked...everything changed,her father was inches away from her,she was in a room,with a birthday cake....with organs and blood all over them,and had the numbers 14 written on it.Riley looked around and seen corpses,her mothers,the Mayors,the whole teams corpses. Riley was sitting in a chair tied up in rope,restrained,while her father was by the cake cutting a few slices.

"Since you are the birthday girl,you get two slices."

Riley father walked up to Riley,one had a heart on it,as did the other one. Her father smiled as he picked one up.

"Here is a delicious birthday cake,it has the mayor heart on it. Here try it."

"No!"

After yelling Riley made sure to keep her mouth shut and began struggling and struggling,her father began choking her,tightly. She had to open her mouth for air,her father stuffed the whole slice,including the mayor hearth into her mouth,Riley was practically screaming with her mouth fool,but her father put a hand over her mouth.

He laughed as a glass cup filled with a red liquid flew to him,he grabbed it. Riley knew she would surely choke.

"Now Riley,we do not want you to choke,have this refreshing glass of Starr blood. Open wide."

Riley began struggling and struggling,but he forced her mouth open using the same method from earlier,and poured the blood down in her mouth,helping her wash down the cake and heart. It tasted horrible,Riley just wanted to die..she was practically shaken. the blood was thick,and although it was able to stop her from choking,it did not help much. As soon as her mouth was clear she began spitting and coughing. 

"Now its time for seconds? Now Riley,have you made any friends. I would like to feed you there hearts as well."

Riley did not answer. She just looked at him with tears in her eyes,and pure hatred. In a quick sudden movement Riley father bent down to get to her face level,and held her chin upwards making her have a closer look at his blood red eyes.

"Still defiant,im impressed. You really are my daughter,but I although I cant get you yet,I will assure you,I have a plan,and I am saving you for last,I will destroy you."

He let go of her chin,and stood up straight.

"Now since you did not answer my question....I guess you will have to try a slice of cake....each slice will have every single one of your peers heart....bon appetit." 


*End real life nightmare*

"NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!"

Riley woke up on the ground of the elevator floor,she heard loud knocking,basically poundings on the elevator door. While she was unconscious for some reason the power went out...only in her elevator. Suddenly the light went back on,and the elevator made a noise and the door opened,the mayor stormed in.

"Riley? What is the meaning of this? What happened? Are you all right."


He spoke,pulling her up off her feet. Riley had a dumbfounded face on,was it a dream? It felt so real! Riley was sweating,sweating like crazy. She was trembling,as soon as she stood up she fell back down. Her head laying on the ground,her eyes..not even blinking. She just laid there. She looked up to see that she was in floor 1 level. 

"The power in the elevator went out,.....in only your elevator."

Hearing this made Riley tremble more,this was no coincidence,he had some how gotten here,he is somehow watching her. Tears were streaming down her eyes. The mayor knew she was in no mental state of mind to move on her own,she must have witnessed something. He took a good look at her,he felt sorry for Riley,he really did.

"Come,I will take you to your room."

The mayor picked Riley up,he knew Riley already had a room in the cave,he allowed her to live her 4 days before the speech,the exits officially opened,he walked through the cave house,he knew which one was her room,because he was there with her when she picked it out. But to make sure he asked her.

"Is this your room?"

All Riley could give was a weak nod,he opened the door,lied her down on her bed,and walked out,...as he opened the door,he stopped,he turned on the lights in her room,and then left. He went back to the cave entrance to greet the rest of the heroes,who exit the hover craft.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Elevator

Sam looked at the others curiously as if for the first time.  He couldn't help but think how young they all were.  Granted fighting evil, whatever the form, has always been primarily a young man's game.  After a moment he spoke, carefully numbering off what he recalled.

"*A sniper, with training on par with the military.  A crowd of armed thugs, some with beyond-military grade weapons.  A robotic copy of the mayor's assistant.  Fifty-plus 'enhanced' melee fighters.  Ten support helicopters.  And lastly ten robotic assault machines of some sort.*"  His hand grasped at his dwindling pack of cigarettes involuntarily at the thought of it.

"*I'm not sure how much I'd speculate that costs.  Millions?  Billions?  Quite a lot by any measure.  Not the sort of thing that can be idly committed to a task.  Seems likely that whoever was behind it knew at least something of what the mayor was planning.  People with that kind of money tend to be good at judging how they use it.  I doubt they would throw everything away at once.*"

"*So if we're going to do this we need to get ourselves ready.  The next time they strike they won't likely be surprised by what they've seen from us.  That gives us two options really.  Either learn to use our abilities in new ways, or learn to work together in ways they won't expect.*"


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jason Young/Apollo

Apollo shot each arrow with perfect accuracy and extremely quickly. Criminal after Criminal was knocked unconscience long before the others in said rooms were able to notice and those outside were the easiest to hit. Not wanting to be seen by police or robber Apollo made his way around the buildings to reach any one in the building he may not have noticed.

He reached a fire escape entrance and quickly lock picked the door thinking "ha this is more entertaining then I thought I feel like Batman from the comics!"

When he entered the building he quickly ran into a side room then asked E.D.D. (Electronic Data Double) to scope all secruity cameras in the facility. Unfortunately most were knocked out and those that weren't hadn't been found by the men assuming that they hadn't went to those areas.

He was going to have to take this slowly quietly creeping through the halls and checking every room for intruders and hostages actually finding a few of the citizens and warning them to keep quiet. He was really hoping that the men inside weren't as well armed as those that were outside because in CQC he wasn't exactly the best with a bow and arrow.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~A Elevator Ride~*

Even with his cocky attitude he still got his point across, he was some what special. Well in a basic effect, there was no one which was like him on this planet anyways. He was born special, with his powers probably already intact, for the main reason that he's not even a human. While sharing that of a human appearance, it seemed he was a 'alien', as what most humans called other species from outside of the Earth.

But after he was done explaining he expected Shannon to say more. Granted it was fair to ask that of her, but in all honestly, she only shared what she felt was safe to say. While being a bit contradictory, she didn't like it when asked questions about herself, some portions of her life she'd rather keep concealed away, only for herself to know.

Especially about _that _day. She hated simply thinking about it, let alone talking about it. It was probably the scariest day of her life, she thought she was going to die, and everyone else around her did die! Everyone she knew besides her parents, incinerated in front of her eyes! She couldn't bear the thought of reliving it, even if it was only through speech. 

Shannon stayed silent for a moment, debating whether or not she should fulfill this mans request, for when someone else stepped into their conversation. He looked a bit older than herself, probably early twenties, with black hair running down his neck. His interruption assessed that it made sense how Cosmo was in fact a alien. Shannon was glad he came in at the right moment.

The two had a conversation, one Shannon wasn't ready to interrupt, but it wasn't until long when they finally reached a elevator. Inside, there were five individual's in total, counting herself. Not including the new black haired man, there were two she didn't know at all yet. 

But before she was able to introduce herself to the others, Cosmo spoke a interesting theory. Maybe there was more than the eye could see in this team, well one should think so anyways. Couldn't they reign in a new power from the cops, and use the normal conventional methods to help this city? Or in fact, if things got really bad, just use the state or national guard? She knew that might be pushing it a little, but it isn't as severe as relying on a group of super powered humans and apparently alien's. 

Was there a group which opposed the mayor, or even a higher up, that not even the army or the national guard could handle? If that were the case then they'd be up against some strong super powered humans, but how could she not of heard about these people before if they were such a big threat? And if they did exist, and if the public doesn't know about them, then how would the mayor or the higher ups have intel on them? Don't they want to protect this city? Or is that just a cover up plan? 

The black haired man quickly spoke her thoughts though. There was way more than they were telling them. There would be no reason to pay the 'heroes' this much for simply cleaning up the crimes in the city, not even the police get payed this much in almost perfect cities and towns, so why would they, as super humans, which are hated a lot more than cops, be payed better for a job they essentially can't refuse?

"I agree, while it might be cheaper to use us, as we don't need them to buy us any equipment, the price for having us 'hired' will eventually add up. Why would they give us such a sum that we don't necessarily need? Is it to keep us in line, so we know who has helped us financially and we won't betray them? I doubt it. Truthfully if someone was going to betray them, then they'd go after the heads of this organization, the people supplying the money, from the get go. Plus if someone betrays then they'll have an entire team of super powered people to handle, and almost no one can take that alone. So it can only be harsher than we originally thought, thus the higher pay. We aren't being gathered to help clean up the normal crimes off the street, we're being brought together to take down the forces that not even entire governments can take out. Well, that's my prediction anyways."

 Then she turned her head, to address what the other man spoke.

"What you said got me thinking. How can a organization like that have that much money and power, but not be known? Now either we're not being given some information or the mayor is in the dark too. Thinking about it, we're being payed rather hansomley as well, so what's to stop the heads of the Saint Haven project to be running the enemy's side also? As you said, it seemed the enemy had some powerful insight on what the mayor would be doing. Also if we're being payed rather well, then obviously they have a lot of money, and like you said, all that equipment should cost a lot. Now don't get me wrong, I don't like conspiracy theories, but it's just some food for thought."

After sharing her thoughts she decided it was now time to introduce herself, especially since she's been quite the chatter box. 

"Anyways there's no use in thinking too hard about this now, for all we know we'll be debriefed about the exact reasoning once we're all gathered. So since we'll be meeting each other in more than one occasion I suppose I should fully introduce myself. My name is Shannon Starr, and I can't wait to work with you all in the near future."​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 26, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Mansion - Elevator

"Yo. So ya finally decided to join us, eh? Always knew you would." If this wasn't bad enough, the guy even slung an arm around his shoulder. That wasn't going to fly. 

"No touching dude, I know with all the spandex and visible tight underwear you guys wear things must be confusing for young bi-curious males such as you but I'm not big on people touching me unless you have ladyparts." He pushed the arm away. "I know, I know, unfair that a hot piece of man candy like me has standards like that but hey......I am who I am." He was being sarcastic, the problem really was that he had this tone so utterly devoid emotion that unless you knew him you would be under impression he was a rather arrogant giant asshole. While he was actually just a rather big asshole.

He stayed out of the conversation besides, the thing was that he was only human..... Well in the figurative manner...... And the money and the other perks had gotten to him, he was completely opposed to the idea but with Xavier pushing in that direction and all the incentives that were offered to him. 

The theories regarding the team got thinking though, and eventually he managed to get the money out of his mind and remembered his predictions of what this team would eventually become. 

"Yeah, I have to admit that at a certain point I was on the edge after that sales pitch and all the incentives they were offering but I have a bad feeling about this." Starr had a good point, clearly this organization had a lot more money and influence than anyone could've guessed. Where was this all coming from. It seemed unlikely the government would invest that much in lowering the crime rates, if anything it seemed more likely they had a secret agenda. "With all the money it was very tempting to just bend over and enjoy the ride..........Wait that didn't come out right....."

"Anyways, I find it hard to believe that this isn't about a government sponsered and sanctioned humanoid weapon program...... I have my suspicions and if this won't turn out to be an anti-mutant program it will turn out that next week North Korea needs to be taken down and guess who gets the job." Yeah, he had made up his mind. He'd sooner take a paper route than whore his body out to this costumed black ops squad. 

"If the best I can do is end up stuck as some consultant, I'll just make sure to keep an eye on this all but that's it...... End rant." Alright, he got that off his chest. Now he probably needed to drink his headache away and prepare for a day of jobhunting. Bleh, this is not how he had pictured his college years.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 26, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Elevator -Mansion

A night on the town​*
He slowly grinned. He couldn't help but tease Alvie. It was like a practical high! "Aww, you scared of a little male bonding~? Don't worry man I won't hurt'cha none. Your butt is safe with me. I too prefer the ladies," Kevin said while tossing Starr a wink. Snickering afterwards, he pondered ruffling Alvie's hair, just to chance pissing him off as nothing could be more fun, but when he mentioned the other stuff that semi serious expression returned. Boring! Ugh, why'd he bring it up? "I uno, I joined this gig to help people, not be some trigger happy suit's laser gun. If that's the case, I'm bailing." Sure, that was easy to say. Even he knew walking way might not be as easy as signing up was.. but, he wasn't the type to sit around and ponder such things in _that_ much detail.

"10,000.. I guess I'll take my money straight on. I'm gonna party it up tonight!" Kevin said, a smirk spreading. He was glad to not be recognized.. yet. He expected it because of the third and final part of a three part recipe. 

Cosmo's incredible arrogance was due to three things. First, his appearance, rivaled to him only by his one of a kind charm! Second, he was an alien, with a genetic structure that allowed him to... well, they'd see. To his vain young mind that made him special, and by default, amazing. Last but not least.. the boy was wealthy. How wealthy was a carefully guarded secret.. one he didn't hope to get spread here. He didn't need anyone knowing how rich he was or why a 'spoiled brat' was doing this. If anyone recognized his face, well.. they'd be aware that his finances could easily rival Lex Luthor. 

These three things made Kevin into the spoiled, bold, arrogant young man who's cocky attitude was only as large as his fairly giant heart. The world revolved around him, and to him.. why shouldn't it? It only seemed logical when you were _that_ unique.

"Okay, I'm hittin' the club after this. Gonna burn some of this 10, 000 bucks. Prolly get some crap for my room too. Anyone else in?" Kevin asked as the elevator door opened, revealing the interior which was almost as beautiful as his own home. _Almost._ Actually this one was better but you'd never get him to admit it. He stepped inside, looking around with an impressed gaze, whistling at the lavish decorations. It looked like something fit for royalty. "Nice! This is our home? Ha! Man the guy sure knows how to go overboard! Welp, time to roll out the red carpet baby cos the Prince is here!" Kevin declared as he entered further, checking out a library that was easily the size of the one in the city.. but much more refined. 

All of the elevators to their underground base were hidden behind a series of book cases stationed near a wall. It was a simple set up, pull the right book to enter. The book corresponding to each one was written on a sticky note.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 26, 2012)

*Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Mansion - Library*

"Clubbin?" He hadn't been able to do much of that in his years at Westchester, not that he really missed it. But after the day he had, and with several idiots with a credit card they were just dying to use? He might just be able to get wasted despite the tight budged he had, getting a fool like Cosmo to buy rounds didn't seem that challening. "Sounds like a good idea."

"Ah, nice to see you guys are bonding and are happy with your accomodations." The mayor had arrived to welcome them to their new home. "Alvaro did you have a change of heart?" 

Alvie was about to tell the mayor to suck it, well obviously he would express himself differently. In a far more obscenely manner, true to his character, but out of the blue a olive tanned brunnette stormed towards the mayor. His eyes went big but before he managed to respond, the girl embraced him tightly. 

*Previously*

The TV was set the reporting of the incident that took place near Town Hall and with the volume turned out the reporter's commentary was heard clearly as she described the chaos that was taking place. Cece had chosen to skip the press event and instead was hanging out at a friend's place, she had displayed little interest in it initially like most of what her father did but when she heard that the whole thing had turned into a battle site she immediately regretted her choice.

"Oh my lord, I believe mayor Higgins has just been shot!" Her hand immediately went to her chest, a phantom pain shot trough it as she feared for the life of the parent she had left in this world. 

"Cece....Your eyes!" Her friend went to comfort her but froze in place when she spotted the yellow catlike eyes that had replaced those natural blue eyes she used to have.

*Currently*

"I sweat to god, if you ever scare me like that again I will hit you!" Cecilia eventually let her father go, the man rather surprised by this sudden display of the daughter he oh so rarely saw these days. Only now it dawned on him that in confusion it had slipped his mind to inform her that he was perfectly fine. He was about to apoligize but had to chuckle when he heard the following.

"And I ain't talking about no girly slap, I'm talking about a solid blow to the face and you may think this little fist ain't nothing to worry about but when I pop you in the mouth you'll know differently."

"Yes, m'am." She reminded him so much of his late wife, and just like with her he knew better than to say anything other than that when they got like this. He proceeded to introduce the group of spectators, smirks were a common sight on their faces, referring to each of them by their codenames except the little problem child. "And finally, Alvaro De Winter." With the last one he went straight to the real identity, one would've thought this was because Alf didn't do the whole codename thing but there was something about the expression the mayor had on his face. "He....." The mayor choked up a bit, Cece had seen this side before and while her guess was in the right direction, she was still far off from the true cause of this sudden display of emotion.

"He happens to to be the first student of your godfather, sweetie." 

"Bleh, I'll also knock your teeth out if you call me that again." She shook her fist at him to illustrate her point. "So a student of Professor Xavier huh?" A tall guy, didn't look much older than him and he was a rather scrawny yet confident looking but that bright red hair and those golden colored eyes were his most out standing features. "Rather surprised to hear that he is going alone with my dad's crazy plan, would've hoped he managed to talk some sense into his head instead of encouraging it."

"Yeah, imagine how I felt when it turned out I was the sensible one and didn't want to have anything to do with this.......Sweetie." He was a jerk like that, but Cece wasn't one to mess with and before Alvie knew what was coming, she had hit him on the shoulder already.

"Ah!" That felt like punching a brick wall, in hind sight it probably wasn't smart to punch a mutant but it was one of those reflex moves. "You've got some kind of superdense body mutation despite looking like a strong wind would knock you of your feet, shrimp!"

"Yeah, gentically too sexy to be punched..... No lie!" Apparantly that was his mutation, and he was sticking to this story. 

His eyes went from Cece's hard stare to that dumb optimistic expression coupled with those warm eyes of the mayor. The man was above gloating, he could just tell, but this substitute was far worse in Alvie's opinion. And then it hit him, he wouldn't be able to talk his way out of this trap laid out by the mayor and Xavier. But he might just be able to bang his way out of it, sleeping with the hot daughter of the boss. That was a sure way of not getting yourself a high paying job and a stay in the luxurious mansion. Considering this masterplan consisted out of carnal deviousness, it was no surprise which head was thinking when this was devised.

"I am sorry though, if you would humor me I will try to make it up to you tonight....... Assuming your daddy will let you go out clubbing with us?" He was no dummy though, he imediatelly knew which button to press in this situation.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
The Mansion

* ---

Alexander whistled. The mansion was nothing like the research facility he 'lived' in. Both were large and orderly, but the research facility felt very 'lifeless' and 'grey' whilst the mansion was colourful and almost bursting with life. It was a nice transition, but one Alex would have to take time getting used to. "Nice place." Alex commented idly.

Upon closer inspection, the Mayor really had gone out of his way with this. The kitchens were fully stocked with food and ingredients for ready meals, and cooking as well. The living rooms were filled with CDs and films, and there was even an expansive library filled with books of various subjects. He was sure there was more to this place, something more 'hero-esque', but for now, this would be enough. This was satisfying. 

Taking out two cans of coke, Alexander walked over to Cosmo. "Here. For helping me out earlier, with the cyborg." He said as he handed the colourful spandex wearing alien a can. "In any case, clubbing sounds like a pretty good idea. I've not had much fun recently. Cutting down enemies only gives you so much entertainment." He sighed, drinking his own coke. 

Indeed, the majority of Alex's life was spent fighting. Or sleeping. Fighting enemies and other stuff had become a part of his life now, and sleeping was practically his 'job'. But, of course, it wasn't as easy as it sounds. Exploring Dreamscape wasn't exactly a walk in the park, and he still had difficulty properly accessing it. 

Doing this hero thing would be a nice change of pace for him. A lot more action, and hopefully, a lot more freedom too. Though, The Count did make him promise that he would continue to 'dream' while on this project. He couldn't afford to lose someone as valuable a resource as him. He wasn't the best Dreamscaper around, but his capacity and potential went almost unrivaled in the facility.


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jason Young/ Apollo

After having helped the police dispatch of the so called criminals in one of the Central Haven Banks Jason decided it was some time to take out random thugs instead of organzied crime in order to kill some time for the night. 

He decided he would spend most of his time around a large club in East Saint Haven examining the area from the other side of the street completely undetectable from the untrained eye.

Every once in a while a crook would come around doing something dasterdly and from some unknown direction he would take them out as they left the area, thus no one would pay mind and confuse them as drunks he was going to call the police later in order to pick them up, although he hadn't worked how he would return any stolen goods.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
Preparing the Trail 

* ---

Stanley chucked away his cigarette and entered his room again. Closing the door, he went over to the computer and grinned a dark smile. This was the opportunity he had been waiting for. Bastion, though technically his subordinate, controlled a fraction of Saint Haven and held power almost equal to his own. Were he not such an incompetent douchebag, it might have been equal. Killing Jonathan...would grant his branch of the Mafia in the city even more power and increase his hold. 

From there, he would have only one more competitor to deal with, but while he couldn't kill him directly, he could easily manipulate the heroes of the city into doing his job for him. From what he had observed back in the hall, they were competent enough to do it. Well, mostly anyway. As with all teams, there were a few deadbeats on the team. A few people who thought they were better than they actually were. They were people he called insufferable pricks. They also happened to be the people he liked to kill the most. And with a bit of luck, they might get killed off. 

But then, Stanley was never one that relied on luck. Luck had never been a particularly close friend of his, really. It liked to screw him over at every given opportunity. It was an asshole like that. 

Opening up Microsoft Word, Stanley quickly typed up his fake note and saved it to his memory stick before storing the digital device into his pocket carefully. "Alright. Time to move out." Stanley smirked, grabbing his trench coat and leaving his apartment. It was pretty late now; the Sun had already set. Perfect. 

He drove over to Bastion Alexander's hideout quickly, silently happy that there was no traffic to interfere with his business today. Bastion's Alexander was, in his opinion, the most ridiculous and moronic hideout in the history of hideouts. It was a zoo, placed smack bang centre in the city for all to revel in his stupidity. Though, it did suit his (equally stupid) animal motif. 

Getting out, Stanley moved to the front gate. Guarding the 'zoo' was a Mafia member, undercover as an entrance guard. He spotted Stanley and walked over to him. "I'm sorry sir, I'm afraid the zoo is closed right now." He said apologetically. 

The Red Hunter lit up his fist, and before the 'guard' could make another move, he smashed it into his skull, destroying his entire head. "Shut up."  Stealing his key, Stanley opened up the gate and entered the zoo. There was no ongoing patrol, so Stanley abandoned all attempts at subtlety and made his way towards his hideout.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
Confrontation

* ---

Right now, all that stood between the Red Hunter and the Beast Lord Bastion Alexander was a single large metal door. Steel, of course. Bastion always had been something of a coward; preferring to let his mooks and pets fight for him instead of actually fighting himself. This door itself was a testament too to his fear of death. Though, he was gravely misinformed if he thought that something as meager as a thin steel door could keep him out.

Red Hunter held up his fist and swung it back, before igniting it and enlarging it with even more magma to the point where it was the size of a small crate, or a small television. He gritted his teeth and launched the fist forward at the door, and upon contact, the door flew off it's hinges and about a metre back, and a large steaming hole was left in the place Stanley had punched. De-activating his fist, Red Hunter continued inside, passing through all the rooms until he reached the one he was looking for. The room of Bastion Alexander. A single, normal, wooden door blocked him off. "No need to waste magma on this." He thought, as he kicked the door off it's hinges with a single powerful kick.

The interior of the room was rather spectacular. Beautiful and expensive looking rugs covered the entire floor of the room, and equally expensive paintings hung on the walls of the room. There were small ponds scattered across the room, presumably filled with fish and a large chandelier hung on the ceiling of the room. "What a pretentious dick," Stanley commented distastefully as he walked into the room. "It's like looking into the mind of an asshole."

"Hello, Stanley." A voice rang from the back.

"Hello, moron." Came the reply.

A moment of silence, and then a cough followed. "It's a pleasure to see you again."

"And it's an absolute shit that I have to see you again," Stanley answered back. "Now that we have the nicities out of the way, how about we get down to business? I'm sure that even someone as stupid as you know the reason why I've decided to pay this visit." 

Bastion sighed in response. "Are you sure this is a good idea, Stanley?"

"As sure as your mom is bad in bed, Bastion"

"...right." Came the reply, following a moment of awkward silence. A click was heard, and the paintings on the walls flipped upwards, revealing tunnels in the walls. "I'm sorry that was your decision. I hope you can reconsider...in Hell!" Bastion laughed, as ligers and tigers appeared in the tunnels of the walls.

Red Hunter held up a hand, aiming it at the nearest tunnel, and fired a stream of magma at it, blocking it up and killing the ligers inside before they could emerge. In a few seconds, the magma quickly hardened and turned into rock. "You're a dipshit." The Red Hunter said.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 27, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
The Mansion

Time to party the night away~!​*
_Gorgeous me. What? Don't be jealous! Haters suck. So if you're hating, you in turn, probably suck. I like this mirror. I really do. It shows the world how awesome I am, and the ladies the most handsome bastard in the city. I've got my hair just right. A little cologne. Some snazzy clothes from home. And my hater blockers. Those are sunglasses, if you didn't know. Lookin' good, feelin' better. I hope Starr is coming, but the smooth detective guy looks like he had to some stuff to take care of. Too bad. I bet he's a fun drunk. Now then.. let's go show the lucky ladies out there a little something Amazing~"_

Kevin was dressed to kill. He had his personal butler Jeffery fly over some of his favorite clothes. It was awkward though, because of the guards on helicopters that stopped Jeffery at gun point before he ever neared the mansion. What was up with them anyway? They were being treated less like heroes, and more like investments. Oh well, he didn't care. He was going to have some fun tonight! 

Sipping his soda, he recalled his earlier talk with Alex, after asking everyone to come out and have a little fun. 

*Earlier -*

_"Yeah man, anytime. We're a gang, right? Besides, the heck are your powers anyway? Kickin' ass an' takin' names?" __Kevin joked as he popped open his can and down some of the soda. His eyes sparkled oddly, as if fizzling. An odd side effect of acid on his body. "Anyway, no cutting people down talk. You look like you could use some fun, and I'm gonna make that happen. Get ready to beat 'em off with a stick. Uh, not literally," Kevin joked with a smirk. It was understandable, though. This looked like the kind of disciplined person that trained far more than he partied.. so he wanted to make sure he had a decent time tonight._

*Present time -*

Stylish black slacks, hair slightly down in that swept and hanging devil may care manner, a deep blue shirt so expensive that if you knew your designer clothes you'd know it was more than what some people make in a month. If looks could kill, he was sure he'd cause a few fortunate ladies out there to have an early ticket out of the whole 'life' thing. 

They had a meeting spot. The 'bat garage' Cosmo jokingly titled it. They were going to take the boat and ride across the bay to the city. Downstairs he headed for the boat, calling out to one of the soldiers posted, "Keys, Jeeves." The man grumbled 'Arrogant prick' while tossing him the keys to the boat he was heading towards. Kevin snatched them out of midair, and swung his legs over the side of the boat to land in the driver's seat. "Welp, looks like I'm the first one here. May as well kill some time."

He proceeded to pull out a hand held game system and stomp some ass, Super Mario style. He was sure the others would be down soon, but he didn't know what the hold up was.. He wasn't aware of the fact that the Mayor was talking to Cece about Alvie, but when he heard footsteps, Kevin looked over his shoulder. "Lex, what's up man?" He was looking pretty dashing in that grossly expensive suit Jeffery dropped off. Yep, his friend would definitely be having a _very_ good night.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 28, 2012)

Mike Williams- Chaos
_Allegiance_

Mike,walked out the aircraft with a doughnut in his had,that battle exhausted him,he deserved a snack. As he took a bite out of his doughnut,he walked down the steps of the aircraft and was in the cave entrance to be greeted by the mayor,his niceness was infuriating.   

"Mike,nice to see your out. What took you so long?"

"...Nothing,I was just helping my self in the kitchen,my body needed nourishment. Lex did send you a profile of my powers?"

"Of course."

It went silent,this man had the personality of a potato in Mike book,he was so boring. And make hated acting polite,the Mayor is just lucky Lex Luthor told Mike to behave him self. Mike would have started throwing fists with some of these freaks in a fight. And punched the mayor square in his face for being a prick.

_"Im the Mayor,I need some super powered freaks to clean the city for me,while I sit on my fucking fat ass!"_

Mike just glared at the Mayor,why did Lex even want him to do this? Mike took a other bite of his doughnut,so now what. Do we go play superhero and save the fucking city now? Mike decided to break the awkwardness and began to walk inside this big ass mountain cave mansion. Though it was smaller then Lex mansion. But Mr. Jolly decided to open his mouth again.

"Mike,could I speak to you in private."

Mike took another bite of his doughnut and sighed,as he followed the Mayor in a room? What did he want,Mike simply sat down. As did the mayor,the mayor did not say anything,as if he was thinking of how to say what he had in mind.

"So Mike,how is life with Lex like?"

"Cut the garbage,get to the point?"

The Mayor demeanor became much more serious,then his normal joyful demeanor.

"Very well,as you know recently much more villains have been getting a hold on Lex corp technology,those guns,those mechas?"

"Those guns were reported missing,lots of people have been stealing from Lex corp lately,and those Mechas and utter garbage and do not belong to Lex corp."

"But don't you find it odd,that his technology has became missing right around the time I started this program to help the city? There is more to this that you don't know,that we don't know." 

Mike had no answer,the Mayor did have a point,but what exactly did he have in mind? To do what exactly? 

"I am not 100% sure if this is but a coincidence or not,but you need to choose a side,the team needs you,the city needs you. We need you to get your priorities straight,your only 14 and I cant expect you to make such a big decision,so forgive me for putting this on your shoulder,but as a start,can you agree to tell Luthor nothing that happens here,what happens here stays here,this is not mandatory,but I hope you can consider this,your choice may decide the factor if this team will be safe or not,because I have a feeling someone might create technology to attempt to counter are powers. "

"I,ll think about it.."

The mayor demeanor changed back to its usually joyful charismatic self,he stood up and grabbed to boxes.

"Now,I will have a gift for you,..well two gifts actually."

The mayor handed Mike a box,Mike stared at the Mayor,and then back at the box,Mike used one of his hands,and opened it.

"Its...its....a exact replica of my outfit?"

"Yes,but it is organic,I know it wont help you now,but in the future I am sure it will come in handy."

_"Organic,so looks like Luthor put in my possible future abilities in my profile."_

"Okay,now wants in the second box."

"It is a weird material,that we discovered in saint haven,we have no idea what this material is...but....its special."

The mayor spoke with excitement in his voice,that made Mike curious. As Mike opened the box,it was just filled with an liquid,a black liquid.



The liquid moved,and made a screechy yell! The liquid jumped up,and attached to Mike face,as if it was trying to tear it off.

"Mffmfmffmmfff!Mfffmfmmffff!"

"I didnt catch that Mike."

Mike pulled the black oozy liquid that was attached to his face off.

"What the fuck fatman are you trying to kill me!"

The liquid began screeching again,and began growing.

"Well thats new,relax it does that when it likes someone."

"Tries to rip off there fucking face!"

Suddenly as Mike backed up preparing to fight it,Mike dropped his doughnut. But suddenly the gooped stopped moving and started to turn to its original size,it slithered to the doughnut,and began....eating the doughnut.

"See it just wanted your doughnut,anyway you see this.....thing is completely organic,and alive. It will be useful for you in the future. For now I would like you to keep it in your room."

"Hell no,why the fuck would I want to have that."

"Simple,because in the future it will make you stronger."

Mike,thought about it,and grunted. He looked at the goop.

"Umm...follow me?"

Mike grabbed the organic clothes the mayor made for Mike,Mike walked off as the goop literally slithered on Mike,and was on his shoulder,though the weird thing is it did not get anything wet.

"You can choose any room Mike."

"Will do fatman."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Party Time!

---*

*Earlier:

*Cosmo asked him an interesting question indeed. Alexander wondered if he should give him the full details, or just tell him the basics. The kid seemed trust worthy enough, and it wasn't that big a deal if he told him. It was moreso the fact he was feeling lazy and couldn't be bothered with the inevitable question bombardment that would come soon after his explanation. Finishing off his coke, Alex suppressed a burp and closed his right eye. "My power? Well, my power is rather complicated in that like yours, it's not from this world. It comes from a dimension known as Dreamscape, where you can manifest any form of power you want depending on your instinct, skill and willpower. I have access to only one power at the moment, though, and even then my control over it is less than great. I have precognition in my left eye which let's me see the auras of others, and predict others," He explains pointing to his eye. "As I grow stronger in Dreamscape, though, hopefully I can develop it in the other eye too, and gain access to some other abilities. But, like all things, the power of my abilities depend on how much I focus on it. If I spread myself too thin and develop too many, then naturally they would be weaker than if I simply focused on one. It's not my style anyway," Alex shrugs, and opens his other eye, before winking. "Everything else, though is my own skill. I'm just _that_ good."

*Present:

*Alex shrugged, removing his tie and stuffing it inside his pocket. It was a party, not kind of formal gathering; he refused to wear his tie. Putting on a pair of sunglasses, he raised an eyebrow and laughed. "Well, it's been a while since I've had the time to relax like this. Usually I spend my time training or on the job. Though, luckily, there are a few ladies at the facility I work at...But still, this is a nice change of pace."

Alexander smiles as he opens the door to the club and soon his vision is surrounded by...dancing, waiters and well, more dancing. He wasn't too much of a dancer himself, but he was okay at it. But, first things first, getting drunk was a priority. It's been too long since he cut loose and relaxed. Walking up to the bartender, he slid some money across the table and ordered: "Five beers." And began drinking as the five beers slid to him accordingly. 

Tonight was going to be fun.


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jason Young/Apollo

After seeing a few young people go into the club Jason assumed that their most likely was no point in scoping out the area anymore he decided that leaving the club after going in and telling the owner about the unconscience thugs outside.

He slowly made his way to the door and opened it, but he acidentally tripped making a some what of a fool of himself (Wearing his costume wasn't enough for me). He got back up and proceeded to the entrance of the bar and asked one of the tenders "Could you please tell the owner of this bar that there are several incapacitated criminals outside and that calling the police would be a nessecity." 

After alerting the tender, and he responding appropriatly Jason started to leave the club hoping to find something else important on the scanners.He felt awkward being in a way on the scene for the first time ever, but quickly shrugged it off as he attempted to leave in his Blue costume.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 28, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez -The Amazing Cosmo!™
In the club

Why thank, I think I WILL have a drink~! Me? Twenty one? Of course I am!​*

"Yo, Traphik!" Kevin called out, fist bumping a dancing mutant upon entering. He then pointed at the D.J., PeeTee, hand flicking in a sweeping hello gesture, cocky grin on his face. The D.J. nodded, his finger pointing back at his good friend's familiar face. 

PeeTee's latest song came on, and the packed club livened up, dancers picking random partners and hitting the floor.












The bouncer, Big Easy, nicknamed for his laid back nature, stood in front of the door with his brawny arms crossed. All three were mutants. Easy could harden his body to rock like solidness. PeeTee had the ability to produce and manipulate sound waves that could disorient a person or... worse. Traphik was capable of utilizing super speed. Traphik was a mutant in his old gang, one of the few that didn't want to kick Kevin's ass for abandoning them.

Garth, his chubby friend, had his arms around two women, laughing and joking with them. Kevin stopped by Garth, who was chilling by the bartender Cliff. Cliff also used to be a part of his gang. Garth nodded at his best friend, "So they let you come out after all, huh?" Garth asked over the catchy music. Kevin nodded, popping his sunglasses onto his forehead with his index finger, "Fuck yeah, man. Those assholes can't contain The Prince!" 

Garth rolled his eyes, chuckling. Sending the girls off, the tall plus sized man stepped closer to offer his hand to Kevin's friends, starting with Alex. "Welcome, since 'The Prince' isn't gonna introduce me I'll do it myself. I'm Garfield, but my friends call me Garth. I hope Haven's number one idiot isn't giving you guys too much trouble?" Garth joked, facing the line up of new faces. If anyone shook his hand they'd realize he was strong. Ridiculously strong. Shaking with him would feel like he had solid metal in the meaty hand.

Kevin ignored him, but looked over when he saw someone fall. The kid was clumsy or something? Kevin had no ideal, but he rarely laughed at other people's expense unless they were douchebags, though one might expect him to be the type to mock 'lesser beings'. He'd crack a joke, maybe, but he didn't get off on humiliating others. He had his own strange code of justice.

"Hey man, you all right? What's up with the get up? You warping all the sexy women home? Remind me where to buy one of those," Kevin joked, an eyebrow arched. With an outfit like that, this guy clearly wasn't a mutant.. and not being a mutant in East Saint Haven could easily mean getting your body melted, blown up, or some other sudden and grotesque or cruel demise. 

Cliff interrupted them to say loud enough for Kevin to hear, "Dude, you must have a death wish. What in the fuck are you doing around here? Your old gang is looking for you. They're out for blood. They've got a new leader.. a guy that's even stronger than _you_ are." Kevin arched an eyebrow, smirking as he said, "Stronger than the amazing me? Bullshit. I'm The Prince of the City, baby. If I find that guy I'll be sure to shoot a laser up his nose," Kevin joked.

Cliff just shook his head. He cared about Kevin like a younger brother. Cliff's ability was fairly abnormal. He could mix various liquids together to produce known and unknown results. It was obvious he'd become a bartender, to himself, once his X-Gene awakened. The man joined Kevin's gang after losing a fist fight to him, and went on to become his left hand and advisor, whereas Garth was his right hand. Cliff had taken the beating of his life before dropping the gang for his loyalty to Kevin.

Kevin's thumb poked Alex, as he said, "Fine honey at 5 o clock. Go get 'er." Kevin then stood, grinning, his toned arms crossed. A few girls had looked their way when the attractive group came in as one. He had no clue that the girl was a trap, sent in by someone Alex personally knew.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Party Time! II

---
*
Alexander finished off another glass of beer; his 12th one today. He could take a fair amount of alcohol, but...he wasn't really used to clubbing, or drinking so quickly. He was more of a wine man, preferring to taste and take in his drink slowly and appreciating it's taste. With beer...he couldn't really do that. And doing that in a bar would probably make people give him a few odd looks too.

Carefully, Alex got up from his seat and examined the girl. Cosmo had good taste; the girl was fine. Walking his way was an attractive young woman with warm eyes and shoulder length brunette hair, wearing some kind of fancy dress. Though, Alex was a bit too focused on, ahem, other things to actually appreciate it much. "Hello." She smiled wryly. 

Alex blinked and forced his eyes to move away. "Heyo." He smiled back. "What's a beautiful woman like yourself doing around here?"

"Oh, a bit of this, and a bit of that." She answered, winking.

"Ah yeaaaaaaaaaaah, me too! Actually, I was just drinkin' some beer an' stuff," He pointed to the empty glasses of beer he had left, stacked in neat piles of three. "What say you we have some fun around the city? Oh, and yeah, my name is Alexander Fortis. Most people call me Alex, though, haaaah." He reached out for a handshake. 

"I see," She grinned. "My name is Regina Gladis. It's a pleasure to meet you." Regina reaches out to accept his handshake, but is cut short as Alex suddenly decides to retract his hand and hug her in a semi-embrace semi-falling kind of thing instead. "A-ah..."

"Let's dance!" Alexander smiled, before dragging her by the hand to the dance floor.

The dancing was, surprisingly enough, not that much of a disaster. Despite drunk, Alex could still dance pretty well, though he did nearly fall a few times. Regina on the other hand seemed to know her way around the dance floor very well and kept up perfectly. "You're pretty good." Regina comments.

"That's not the only thing I'm good at," Alex winks. "I'm also good at noticing when people are really who they say you are and a damn good actor." He said, voice suddenly returning to normal and losing all hints of being drunk. "So, who are you?"

Regina smiles, bemused and continues to dance. "Hm? I haven't lied about anything yet. You simply dragged me off before I could continue, Major Fortis," She replied. "But, as for who I am...well, let's just say The Count predicted you getting pulled into the city's many, ahem, vices. I am here to make sure you don't get sucked into too many of them and lose sight of what's important." She gave a shrug. 

Alex frowns in response. Well, that kind of made sense. It seemed like something Z would do. "And what, he had to send in a beautiful girl to do that?" He asked, raising an eyebrow. "I don't suppose you're off limits or anything though, right?"

Laughing, she replied: "Strictly speaking no. But I have something you might call...high standards."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Party Time! III

---
*
Okay, so he had a shot with this girl. That was reassuring. But maybe it was his alcohol talking; he was _very_ drunk, but still retained enough sense to see through Regina's act. Though, that was partly also because he knew that no girl that beautiful would come into a club like this - not dressed like that anyway. Though in all fairness, he had come dressed in a _suit_...

Smiling, he placed a hand on Regina's shoulder. "Well, if you want to keep track of me, you're going to have to be able to _keep up_ with me." And, after a quick wink...the Major disappeared from Regina's sight. 

Sighing, Regina walked back towards her group of friends, though her mouth curled up slightly into a small smile. "I lost him. It appears I underestimated our young Major..."  She told her friends. "I'm sure he's in the city somewhere, though. Let's go look for him."

Though, in truth, Alex had simply taken advantage of the darkness of the club and disappeared under a nearby table, hiding until the girl left. He slid out carefully, just in time to catch Regina leaving the club with her friends. Suddenly, she turned her head to look back at him, and winked before leaving herself. "_Oh, dammit. She knew?_" He sighed, and got out from under the table. 

"Oi, fucker!" A rough voice came from behind him.

"Hm?" Alex hmmed, as he turned around. Stood before him was a rather tall looking man wearing a ripped t-shirt and shorts, carrying an empty glass that was presumably once filled with beer. 

"That thing you just did with that babe right there, that was super-speed wasn't it? Yer a mutant, ain'tcha? You know what we do with your kind around 'ere, don'tcha?" He sneered. 

"I don't suppose you invite them out for beer, do you?" Alexander raised an eyebrow. "Or some food. I'm kind of hungry."

"You're a funny one, aren'tcha? Usually you guys run out'ta here screaming."

"Is that what girls do in your bedroom?" Alex raised an eyebrow, and then feigned a cough. "What, who said that?"

A few snickers were heard in the background, which didn't go unnoticed by the large glass wielding man, who proceeded to turn a deep shade of red and, at a loss for a suitable response and with his smart thoroughly thrown off by his wit, simply swung his his glass at Alexander. "Shut up!"

Alexander tilted his head to the right, evading the clumsy swing and countered by quickly moving and filling the man's line of vision and smashing his elbow into his face. A crunch was heard upon contact, and the man backed off slowly, checking his nose. Upon completing his inspection, he looked up again, and more enraged than ever, charged at Wrath, who ducked under his swing and hit him back with a powerful uppercut. 

The man stumbled for a while, and prepared another punch, but fell short, instead collapsing onto the ground in a loud thud. 

"Pfft."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 28, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
In the Club

Be careful who you start shit with~​*
Oh shit. See, he Kevin wasn't worried about Wrath holding his own. He knew Alex was fast and skilled enough to go to town on some bozo. The problem was.. well, when one fight broke out, many did. Mutants were angry and violent, they felt hopeless about the future, and so the young and angry teenagers were in a rebellious stage that didn't leave much provoking before things got.. well, violent.

Combing some hair out of his vision with a hand, Kevin cracked his neck. "Big E, guard the door. Traphik, back 'em up. PeeTee, you're on explosive duty. Cliff, Garth, you know what to do." Kevin had poor wisdom, but this was smart enough to know a routine when something happened enough times. That's when it happened. All hell broke loose. Mutant powers flying everywhere. 

PeeTee used sound waves on any mutant that looked as if he was going to explode or do some kind of huge area damage attack, immediately flooring him or her. Big Easy and Traphik stepped outside, combining their extreme durability and super speed to defeat any mutant that came in for back up. Inside, Cliff toss a glass of liquid to Kevin. It looked like some type of red elixer, but it was smoking. Kevin chugged it down, gulping bit by bit. Cliff tossed a different one into the air, the liquid like a sticky gelatin that splatted to the ceiling. Intense heat and light shined down, mixing with the random multi colored lights flashing down on the dance floor.

Garth sighed, hating to fight. He immediately picked out the mutants that had super strength, and clashed with him, wrestling the roaring mutant to the ground with floor splitting force. The act was so mighty that the entire club shook from the noisy tremor. He was shot in the face two times afterwards, and injured, wounded mouth bleeding.. which slowly healed in an eerie regenerating manner. The shooter was a man, a regular human, that then ran for his life.

Kevin popped his collars, and started walking, blasting people. His blue lasers were stronger than normal, but his control was still crummy. Still, pointing a single finger made it easier to use. He zapped violent mutants as if he had a gun, sending them flying. The speed was ridiculous, greater than normal, and comparable to real lasers. One particular mutant, that absorbed mutant abilities, hopped in the way of a friend to protect him.. and was knocked flat on his back by a beam, a confused look on his face.

"Clearly you assholes picked the wrong club to fuck around in! Did you think the Prince was dead or something?!" A giant mutant that was once the size of a regular man punched the back of Kevin's head, hard. "OW! WHAT THE FUCK, GARTH?! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO TAKE CARE OF THE OAFS!" The punches of the now beefy mutant could usually dent metal, so he was confused as to why Cosmo wasn't floored. 

"A LITTLE BUSY HERE 'PRINCE'!" Garth yelled back, still slugging it out with the bulky mutant he clashed with earlier. Many people were sweating from the intense heat and light now in the club, but it was perfect for Kevin. He was at the top of his game with the old crew there.

Ducking, and spinning, to avoid the mutant's clubbing hook shaped swing Kevin aimed a finger at his crotch, before firing a condensed and thus faster and harder hitting beam. "Aw shit! No kids for you!" Kevin joked while hopping onto a palm as the now fuming and aching giant slammed a fist down. To narrowly avoid the kick the large mutant followed up with Kevin rolled backwards into a tumble, grinning. "What, you mad? Come on then, tough guy!" Standing now and spreading his arms, Kevin shouted, "COME AT ME, BRO!" He was cut off from an additional wisecrack when the giant's charge increased to an unbelievable speed, suddenly, and Kevin's back collided with solid stone as he was tackled through a wall.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Bar Brawl

---
*
Alex frowned as he punched another man who had just tried to attack him. Wasn't he here to relax? Why was he fighting then? "Hey, Kevin, didn't you make me come here to relax?" He asked him. "Not that this isn't fun," He said, as he elbowed another guy in the back. "But..."

Cosmo looked back at Alex. "And whose fault was it that this entire thing started? Hm?"

Alex coughed and pointed at the man from earlier, still knocked out cold on the floor with a bleeding nose. "This guy." He answered, as he grabbed a hold of a stool and smashed it against his newest opponent; a bulky looking guy a dragon tattoo across his face. He winced in pain as the stool smashed across his chest and broke apart, but continued fighting, swinging another punch at Alex.

He skilfully dodged the first punch, but the dragon tattooed man followed up with another swing soon after, which Alex quickly parried by grabbing a nearby glass and smashing it against his fist. The fist shattered straight through the mug, sending glass shards flying everywhere. Alex, however, had managed to get out of the way before any came his way. His opponent was less fortunate, though, as his entire right arm became covered in glass and blood. "You're pretty good."

"Thanks,' Alex shrugged. "You're pretty terrible." He quickly closed in on the dragon tattooed man and ducked low, and sent a flurry of quick jabs into his stomach. Unable to react against Alexander's flurry of punches, the dragon man can do nothing but take the punches until...he finally goes down, collapsing onto the ground.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
Versus Beast King

* ---

Stanley heard a little whimper come from the distance. He'd scared him? What a pansy. 

"Hah!' Bastion scoffed. "There are plenty more, Stanley Adamov! Not even you can eliminate all these powerful beasts."

Red Hunter rolled his eyes as he punched through the spines of two ligers that came his way with another two magma covered hands. "Oh yeah? Watch me, fucker." He smirked, though his moment of arrogance was slightly cut short as a tiger managed to get in close and bite Stanley's left hand. "How adorable." Red Hunter said, slightly fazed by the pain, and quickly formed magma around his left hand, causing the tiger to let go momentarily, allowing him to gut the animal with his right hand. 

A small group of about two tigers and three ligers approached him slowly, but upon noticing that they had already been detected, decided to charge forward all at once. Red Hunter held up two palms, and fired off two large blobs of lava, devouring the beasts all at once. "Hey, Bastion, you know what I'm in the mood for? _Your melted head in my fist_." He said as he continued forward, firing streams of lava behind him as he ran, wiping out more animals. 

Another two ligers came forward, but determined not to lose momentum, Red Hunter smashed his two fists into their guts with two more fistfuls of magma, plowing straight through them. "You know, if you didn't spend so much fucking money on all these stupid pets or on _platinum fucking robots_, you might have been able to afford a proper defense against me," Stanley said, finally getting close enough to see Bastion Alexander. An obnoxious looking man with short black hair, blue eyes with a white suit and a gold walking stick by his side. Pointing to it, Red Hunter sighed: "See? This is what I mean. You keep spending money on shit like that and platinum robots. What the hell is wrong with you? You know platinum is weaker than steel, right?" Red Hunter asked, walking close to him and covering his fist in magma.

"But hey, I digress. You can make up for your stupidity by dying." Stanley grinned. "Right here, right now."

Bastion gulped slightly and reached for the walking stick cane. "Looks like I'm going to have to get serious, Red Hunter. I didn't want to do this, but you've forced me to raise my hand."

Stanley laughed hysterically. "You? Kill me? Don't make me laugh, Bastardion. You've got about as much chance as killing me as you do surviving this ordeal. Which is to say: no chance." Red Hunter raised his hand. "Now hold still so I can gut you properly. I don't want your filthy blood on this fine suit'a mine."

"You have insulted me for the last time, Red Hunter," Bastion said, completely deadpan. "This is where you will die. You may be powerful, but what you don't know is that in the hands of a _true master_, a cane can truly become a powerful weapon."

Red Hunter took a step closer. "But you're not a master, are you? You're just a big old moron hiding behind the safety of his pets."

The Beast King opened his mouth to say something, but apparently decided against it as he soon closed it, and instead brandished a blade from his gold cane, and charged Stanley with what seemed to be the intention of running him through.

Red Hunter laughed and opened up his hand and let the blade pierce through it, before covering it once again in magma and gripping it tightly. "There, now you've got no chance of escaping," He grinned, as the metal slowly melted and smelted with the magma. "For future references, using a metal close quarters weapon against someone who uses god damn magma is a stupid fucking idea." Stanley explained, and took a pause soon afterwards, frowning slightly, but his grin returned soon afterwards. "Oh, wait. You're going to be dead, aren't you?"

Bastion tried to wiggle his cane sword desperately out of Red Hunter's hand and looked up at his assassin. "Don't kill me. You will regret it...I have friends who will hunt you down!"  He cried.

"I think you and I both know you have absolutely no friends, Bastion," Red Hunter sighed. "Farewell. It was a pleasure killing you." He said with a genuine happiness in his voice, before raising up his other hand and punching it through Bastion's skull. Red Hunter let out a sigh of relief as he removed the hand from his head and used it to pull out the cane blade. Making his way out, Stanley turned his head back to look at Bastion's corpse, as if to make sure it was dead, before firing off a large stream of lava at the back of the room, erasing both the body and the cane, and thus removing all evidence from the scene.

Satisfied with the job, Stanley left the former Beast King's house and made his way back to his car.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 28, 2012)

*Mike William-Chaos*
_Anger_

Mike,was in his room. It was pretty nice,it matched him well,if he was going to describe him self he would say black and white. The walls and ceiling were all black,and the mattress was white,with black covers and white horizontal stripes. Mike turned around to see....that mess. Now where would he put it?

"Do I like...keep you in a box or something?"

The black goop began screeching,and jumped on Mike...again! Mike was prepared,as he kicked the goop,and was sent to the wall with a splat,but it looked like that did little to no damage,as the thing was basically goop. It began slithering to Mike feet,and began growing as it emerged his feet.

Mike began pulling and struggling back,but for a weird reason,he was able to break free incredibly easy,which was expected as Mike was probably the most physically strongest one in this whole mansion cave. But for some reason..Mike shoes did not come with him.

"Of fuck no! Give me my fucking shoes,you goop piece of shit!"

Mike jumped on top of the goop,and literally punched his hands inside of it,as he felt his shoes,he did pulled it out,this thing put up a big struggle. But Mike eventually pulled out his shoes,Mike was on the verge of going batshit crazy and fucking up this whole mansion and killing the mayor for giving him this annoying ass glob thing.

Suddenly,the glob thing,began screeching,in a calmer tone? Almost as if it was trying to tell Mike to pick it up. Mike sighed as he bent down closer to this blob thing,and it began to change! It literally changed into a sword before Mike eyes! And it looked like a strong ass material,almost as if it was a brand new material. Mike picked it up.

"Coo-....not bad. Looks like I underestimated your usefulness."

Suddenly Mike felt pressure pushing the sword towards Mike? The sword began to tilt towards Mike face,and tilted lower and lower until it was by Mike neck. Mike paused for a moment,as a awkward silence broke through the room.


"You little fucker...you wouldn't..."

The sword began to thrust its self forward,to attempt to pierce Mike neck. Mike quickly grabbed a hold of the sword,and through it against the wall. What the fuck! Now this thing was trying to kill him? Mike began walking towards the door mumbling.

"Stupid ass,retarded weapon. Useless piece of shit,I oughta give the Mayor a piece of my mind,and a fucking falcon punch to the face.

Mike was now pissed off,and needed something to hit. Perhaps a mission will fulfill his desire,Before walking out the door,Mike turned around.

"Help your self to my fucking shoes you worthless piece of shit."

Mike said as he clothed the lights and shut the door....more like slammed. The slam echoed through out the hall of this cave. Mike had his armed crossed as he began walking,to find that dumb ass cyborg man so he could get an assignment or something.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 28, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel
Mansion

Missions, missions everywhere~​*
He hated these fucking people. No good, irritating, heroic acting assholes. Especially the clown in the black outfit and star spangled top. He wanted to put a bullet in his face. However, from what he saw, bullets didn't appear to pierce him. At least, the causal street level ones. It was interesting.. and that led his thoughts to the other heroes. 

The Detective, first and foremost, bothered him. How to kill him..? The Swordsman was pesky.. but if he was as human as he looked, Leon felt like a good trap or two could fix him. Then there was the flying one with the wind.. two known mutants, one that could manipulate chemicals or something.. and one with some type of energy defense, probably psychic. Two suspected mutants, the acid girl, and the materialization girl.. and finally, the rude mouthed punk kid and the bizarre sickly looking girl that could hover and heal people. Worst of all was teleporting one that also seemed to have super strength.. he'd be a bitch and a half to corner and kill. 

Rubbing a palm on his face, he groaned out his frustration. He expected the mafia to put an end to this shit! Instead, he was swimming in what felt like fucking hero paradise. Picking up a phone, making sure it was a one time use throw away, with a tracking number blocked, he dialed up the Red Hunter. "What in the fuck, Red. We had a deal. It was supposed to be discreet, and yet you use platinum robots and fucking acrobats? Your guys fucked up. Period." Steel reminded him, arms folded as he nestled the phone in place, sandwiching it between his shoulder and cheek.

The door being practically kicked open alerted him to someone's entrance. "Hold on." Facing Mike, the man scowled and said, "Knocking, you ever heard of it? Now what the hell do you want, I'm busy. Missions come in the morning. No, you know what? Here."  Leon threw him a file, not even bothering with the actual large screen mission room until later. That was for special situations, and little crap like this could be handled whenever.

The Mayor was gone, as he had a home and daughter far away from the mansion and in the city. Facing Mike to see if he was still there, he said, "The fuck are you standing around for? You aren't getting paid to be a statue. Now beat it."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - The Red Hunter
*Saint Haven
A Call with an Asshole

* ---

There were two things hated the most in the world: assholes (which is to say, 90% of the population) and getting phone calls from people when he was in the middle of smoking. This Steel fellow managed to achieve both at the same time; an impressive feat indeed. Stanley crushed his cig against a wall and answered the call: "What the fuck do you want Steel? I'm smoking here, you douche." He snapped into the phone. 

"What in the fuck, Red. We had a deal. It was supposed to be discreet, and yet you use platinum robots and fucking acrobats? Your guys fucked up. Period." Steel reminded him from the other side. God dammit, now he was getting ripped for that tool's mistake?

"And what, cyborgs with fucking lasers are covert? Don't give me that shit you pompous jackass," Stanley retorted. "And that operation wasn't my idea. Mine was the start. It was another dipshit that ordered the platinum robots and acrobats. Do you see what I have to fucking deal with? I tell someone to bring in more support, and he takes that to mean I want laser wielding robots coated in a weak ass expensive metal, and electric baton wielding acrobats. Is it my fault my underlings are all incompetent? No, so shut the fuck up and relax. I've got back-up plans. Red Hunter out, and don't call me again dickweed." And on that happy note, Stanley pressed the 'End Call' button and went back inside.

Stanley took a quick power shower, before patching up his hand wound and going into bed. He needed some god damn rest.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 28, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
_Bitch better respect_

Mike,sighed. He was going to have to say that ugly ass deformed robot man ugly mug,every time he needs a mission,but there was a problem. Where the fuck would Mike find this guy in this big ass mansion. Mostly everyone would be asleep by this time,except for those hand few people who went to get wasted.

And since,Mike powers,well his senses had to be activated,Mike had a choice. Find robot man by smell or hearing? And Mike was pretty sure he did not want to small Leo,mustiness that would make everyone run in terror. Hearing would be much better. Mike clothed his eyes,and began to focus. He activated his super hearing.

Mike advanced hearing could hear a few voices,around the whole cave,and it was not hard to hear a big deep voice,Mike always hated deep voices,anyway although this man had an annoying ass voice,the words that came out were....extremely intriguing. Though considering the size of this mountain mansion,and the current silence,the man voice was already basically echoing. 

"What in the fuck, Red. We had a deal. It was supposed to be discreet, and yet you use platinum robots and fucking acrobats? Your guys fucked up. Period."

"Red,acrobats? Platinum robots.....interesting. Looks like everyone suspicions were right...though instead of ratting him out,I will make him grovel before me. I will be running shit." 

Mike spoke,as he followed the voice,the more closer Mike got,the more he could here. He smiled as he was close,Mike practically kicked the door open,he wanted a mission,and he wanted it now. And Mike was just hoping,hoping that he opened his fat fucking mouth.

"Knocking? You mean the thing people do to your mother?"

As Mike was handed the file with the mission,he decided to stick around. And waiting for a smart ass remark that Leon would surely give him,and that was exactly what Leon did,although Mike was not one to joke,as Mike always had a serious demeanor on all the time,the way Mike was speaking did not match Mike facial serious expression,though Mike voice did come out bland,as it usually did when he was not angry.

"Who were you talking to? Your boyfriend red?"

Mike pulled out up a chair,sat down,and put his feet on Leon work desk. He was going to be intrigued by the look that would form from Leon face when he finds out Mike knew the truth.

"So I wonder how the mayor will react when he finds out you had something to do with the assassination,your in a giant mountain mansion filled with superpowered freaks,it would be the end of you if they just found out? Wouldn't it? And about the way your speaking to me? Quit it,I will be spoken to with respect,manners,did your mother ever teach you them? Or what am I thinking,from the way you look,your mother was probably a toaster. Anyway "Leo" I suggest you wisen up."

Mike spoke,as he got up,and grabbed the knob of the door,preparing to leave.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 28, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Previously

The two little scheming lovebirds were apparently succeeding in their attempt to get a reaction out the mayor because while he initially looked sad but still glad he could introduce his daughter to the team.... As soon as spotted those tell tale smiles, you know those smiles a brat displays when they are about to mess with an authority figure, he became visibly panicky and tried to get his daughter away from these guys, well from Alvie in particular, because he wasn't that subtle about his intentions but Cece didn't seem to mind really, if anything she just encouraged him and snuck a glance at the expressions on her fathers face. It amused the little blue eyed troublemaker. 

Currently

Cece did go to the club with the guys, and Alvie still seemed to be working on his masterplan but for Cece there wasn't as much fun in it anymore now that her dad wasn't there to gasp. Plus this guy was a dick. Not like he was really a mean or horrible person, he was just too clear about the fact that he didn't give a darn, he didn't like anything and when he wasn't hitting on her he was either drinking or complaining about something. It was not that appealing, especially because it seemed like the thought never occurred to him that he wasn't a catch. 

Sure the hair and the eyes were.......Nice, she assumed it was part of the mutation because while he wasn't that dark skinned she could tell there was African-American in his blood, not unlike her and she too had some unusual features for her heritage with those clear blue eyes yet, olive tan skin and silky dark brown hair.

But beyond that, the attitude combined with that tall scrawny physique...... Not that sexy. 

"You know, Xavier mentioned you several times to me." She began. "How he was so proud and all that stuff, good student great expectations...... Can't say you quite lived up to my expectations."

Alvie just shrugged. "So?" For those who were wondering, he didn't care. Besides Xavier wasn't exactly his favorite baldie at this point. 

"So....Agh...What the hell!" Alf suddenly grabbed her, it took a few seconds before she realized a fight had broken out.  "Hey don't damsel in distress you fuck!"

"Shut up already, this ain't about me trying to be a hero, this is me making sure I don't get blamed for getting the little princess killed on my watch." Besides the whole putting yourself in harm's way wasn't that meaningful when you were virtually invincible. "Seriously, it's one clusterfuck after another with these guys."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 28, 2012)

* Leon Jenkins - Steel
Mansion

You're playing in the big leagues now, Kid​*
He was suddenly fast, no, beyond fast. Quick enough to disappear as he grabbed Mike's top, and sent him hurtling to the floor with superhuman strength. This was the true Steel. His body relaxed, then, strength lowering to the normal level, while his agility remained up as a precaution, for the boy might try to escape. "Going somewhere? Of course you aren't."

Walking up to Mike, he grabbed his arm, his strength seeming to double as he slammed him down onto a chair down, glaring at him. "Sit. Don't make me tell you twice or you'll be dead and not a single person will know it. Those men? My men. This entire place is my little set up." He lifted a remote towards the screen and clicked a button, showing each man walking, patrolling, and where various heroes in the mansion were. "Security? Nah. It's to keep an eye on clever little assholes like you." 

Sitting across from him in another chair, he smiled, pretending to relax. He felt like a lion toying with its prey. "...So, tell me something, Mike. How's Lex? Doing good I hope." Standing now, he said, "Stay seated, don't move a fucking muscle until I tell you to." Walking to a cabinet, he drew a file, and threw it onto Mike's lap. "Lex Luthor had files on your family. Flip through it. Files on you, files on your mother, files on your father.. even your brother. Do you remember any of them, Mike? You probably don't. Hell, maybe you do clueless little punk. It'd be funny if it wasn't so god damned sad." He said as he walked to his desk, half sitting half leaning on it as his thick arms crossed.

"Your entire life is a lie, Mike." Points at his top. "Nice shirt. You like that shirt? Lex buy you that shirt..? How much it cost? You think that means Lex loves you?" Pacing back and forth now, he said, "I wonder why, Mike. Why would Lex waste that kind of money on you.. and send you into a glorified trap? That's what this is, Mike. A trap. For an experiment. To create human weapons. Lex Luthor doesn't give a _damn_ about you. You know I work with Lex, right? Where do you think I got this body? Hm? I go down, Lex goes down, and your entire pampered life goes down the shitter faster than your parents." He knew Mike wouldn't know what he meant by that, but smiled, slightly.

"I work with people.. Some I like, others I hate. You don't let that kind of shit mess with business though, and that's what this is, Mike. Business. They lock me up and I'll be out before you can bat your fucking eyelashes. This whole system is corrupt, from the top to the bottom. Including Lex. We are involved in the type of shit that goes on well over the head of some fat ass Mayor and his stupid dream," Steel revealed, and then shrugged. "Call me the information man of Saint Haven. From the FBI to the Hobo on the street every mother fucker is a part of the agenda. I busted my ass for this, and you think I'd let some little smart mouthed punk ruin it?" He sat across from Mike, a cold stare in his eyes.

"You're a good kid, Mike. I like you. Obedient to Lex. Don't ask any questions. However you're also a nosy kid.. and reeal fucking stupid. You should've taken that knowledge and ran with it.. instead you suddenly thought you were a big boy, right? Wanting to play in the big leagues.. yeah?" Steel leaned closely, his expression grim. Mike might notice some things now.. no body odor.. no breath.. no pulse.. nothing. It would almost seem as if this man was totally a machine. "Well, kid. You're in 'em if that's what you wanted. You can rat me out.. and the second you do, your entire world is going to end and you'll end up dead in some alley. Me? I'll be out before you know it." 

Looking over his shoulder, he said in a sharp voice, "You getting all of that, boys?" On the screen, men who pretended to be patrolling with ear pieces nodded. "See? Something happens to me, they find you and Lex in a body bag. I'm not the sort of man you want to piss off." 

Straightening his black trench coat, he said, "..So I'm going to tell you what you're going to do. You'll be a double agent for me.. you're going to walk out of this room.. and you're going to pretend like you didn't hear a god damned thing. If you even _think_ about telling anyone the truth.. Lex Luthor's company, and his life, will be gone.. and that'll be the least of your worries."


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jason Young/Apollo
Bar Brawl

Few Minutes ago-

Jason looked at the man who had commented on his clumsiness as he started to wipe off the the dust of his clothes. He surely didn't wish to offend anyone by being mean about a situation so simple so he needed to reply, but try to get out of the club as soon as he could to find something else to do. He then decided the way to respond to the man "No sir I'm fine just going to alert the facility of the many thefts that had happened outside, also I'm not a mutant or at least not that I know of." He continued his way over to the bar.

Present-

As the many mutant brawls started to unfold throughout the bar Jason knew that the only thing that he could do was get the high ground and try to assist those with powers. He contemplated on how to be of the greatest help and figured that stopping any and all mutants quickly was the only way to do it.

After having come up with a plan Apollo quickly went to a corner trying to avoid every fight he could and started to fire off an array of arrows at every mutant and human who seemed bloodlusted based on the physical analyzations of the computer in his eye piece. These arrows included Net, Freeze, and Tazer arrows, also trying to avoid hitting civilians or those trying to protect everyone in the bar. He took careful mind of the bouncers as they seemed extremely strong and only wanted what to protect the establishment which he knew was the main goal.

After a small amount of time a rather large mutant stared at Apollo and quickly charged him although Jason went to dodge this brute was also really fast having to sacrifice his bow and take a little bit of damage from rocks and the force of the impact. As he was recovering from the initial attack the large man once again set his sights on Apollo.

Qucikly realizing this guy meant buisness he qucikly pulled one of his gauntlets off revealing another bow firing a knockout gas arrow into the mouth of the behemoth.

The behemoth quickly fell over due to the massive amount of gas that entered his body as Apollo smirked at the spectacle. 

Soon after he once again began to provide support for clubers who only were trying to escape the battlefield gesturing them to through the back exit in order to stay out of the bouncer's way.


----------



## Bringer (Jul 28, 2012)

*Mike Williams-Chaos*
_Laughable_


Mike,underestimated this man. Before Mike,could even open the door just a bit,Mike found him self slammed onto the floor,the breath was knocked out of Mike,as Mike eyes widened in shock,he was then quickly slammed into a chair. Mike began coughing,as he had to catch his breath,he then looked up,and smiled.

"You've got my attention."

This man,although his voice was calm and clear on the outside,it was quite obvious he was riled up in the inside,as much as this man would hate to admit it. Mike has gotten to him,and he possibly sees Mike as a threat now? Though Mike was not a complete idiot,and would have to be careful with his words.

But one thing,out of his whole life,shocked Mike the most,Mike could have sworn his heart skipped beat,the file was on Mike lap. What did he know,that Mike didn't know? Mike opened the file,and then finally snarled? What fuck was this shit? A recap?

"What is this supposed to tell me? My parents and brother had a bloody death,by a unknown murderer? Well Lex told me that murderer was an super powered freak? Yes,I am aware Lex was convicted,because they died around the time they made a deal with him....."

Mike paused.

"But coincidences happens."


If Mike,could he would laugh,and laugh,and laugh until he died,Leroy thought he was on top of everything,he was so full of him self. Now he was assuming Mike needed Lex love? Mike could give two shits,there relationship was more professional. And then this man went on about how he and Lex were partners and Lex was the one who,gave him that body.

"Its true,Lex adopted me. And I am his step son,but in case you didn't realize I dont need a father,I just needed...a role model. Its quite simple,Lex gave me these powers because I wanted the,because I wanted to stop dumb,worthless pieces of shits who abuse and kill with there power. But your a business man? Everything comes with a price.In return I have to do Lex Luther favors,and in return he puts a roof over my head,and gives me the fine life? A fair trade. Now,if Lex was on your side why would he give you such *obsolete* technology."

Mike was getting a bit comfortable,as he sat up,looking at Leroy straight in the eye,as he was just pressing everyone of Leroy buttons,he continued to counter argue,to every point Leroy made,every amount of hype he gave him self. Leroy thought Mike was an idiot. Mike knew what he was doing,knew what he was saying. Though Mike did have to accept the truth,in the end of this conversation Leroy would get what he wanted.

"Smart ass punk ruin it? How sad Leo? Your did work hard to get on top,and now I have the knowledge to effortlessly tear you down. Face it,you may be made of metal more or less,but your see through just like glass,everyone here suspected you,hell even the so called mayor,you call an idiot."

Mike obviously pressed the wrong button there,as Leroy in a blink of an eye,had Mike in a choke hold,and chucked him at the wall.Mike crashed into the wall,even leaving some cracks on it,it hurt,it hurt so much? But Mike knew exactly what this meant,it meant he was winning,Mike looked up,with his bland expression as he decided to continue.

"And what do you mean lock you up?"


Mike spoke was he got up,though in his condition,it took a bit,Mike was standing up his he dusted him self.

"What do you mean get out of prison? This is no fucking comic book? You think were not afraid to kill,I am not sure about these pansy ass freaks who leave her,but I will tell you one thing Leon!"

Mike demeanor instantly changed as he spoke,it was filled with anger as was his voice.

"I will fight for the fucking kill!"

Mike began walking forward,he picked his chair up and sat back down. The conversation continued.

"Big leads? Im flattered,but I think we all know the truth."

Mike spoke with a calm face,and a bland voice.

"We are both in the kids table,your to afraid to get your hands dirty,why not kill the mayor your self,instead of sending a useless gang to do your job? Your playing Lex,flip the scrip buddy. Were both being used one way or a other. Were both at the bottom when you think about it."


As Leroy leaned close,very close to Mike face,Mike thought to do a daring act. And spit right into Leroy face,Leroy stood up calmly.Wiped the spit from his face,and looked at Mike,Mike just waved with his bland expression as the man looked down at him,in a quick movement,Mike head was being held by Leroy giant arm,Mike head was slammed against the wall,obviously out of everything Mike did,this was the worse. It was not enough to Leroy,he began repeatedly jabbing Mike in the stomach,and then he jumped Mike as if he was trash. Mike fell flat on the ground,Leroy went and sat back down. Mike was able to get up on his knees,As he began coughing up large amounts of blood.

"Whats wrong hate the truth,tell me were you picked on in high school and now you do this to make up for the lost days? Leo,your horns are showing,and I must say I am unimpressed,mine are bigger sadly." 


Leroy,began continuing speaking his garbage,talking about he can ruin Lex corp,and kill Luthor,but if that were to happen most villains who are worth there shit would be screwed,hell even Leroy. Mike finally stood up,Mike held his hand against his stomach,this pain,was it worth it? Was it worth it just to get under Leroy skin? Hell yeah it was.

"Please,Luthor technology could incinerate you before you could get closer,most villains these days get by in life by stealing Lex corp technology to protect them selves,and actually fight us? Are you meaning to say your going to handicap the villains? Hell if it was not for Lex and your robot body,you would be begging for mercy as I would be putting in a head lock maneuver."

Mike paused,he knew what he has to say,although Mike was pretty sure this man could not easily ruin Lex corp or kill luthor,this man could make a big hassle,so it was best to give him what he wants to hear,and compromise.

"Tell you what,for your own safety you don't fuck with Lex corp...and I will keep my mouth shut,deal?"

Mike spoke,as he began walking towards the door,his hand still on his stomach,and Mike was practically limping,although Mike got his ass kicked...it was somehow still worth it. Mike began limping slowly towards the exit,as he picked up the file with the mission in it,and began to walk out. Mike on the outside was all calm and bland,but on the inside it was steaming with anger,and would like to tear Leroy heart out before his binary brain could count to two. But he was way stronger,as much as Mike hated to admit such things. Mike would also have to do a other thing he hated,such as asking that healer girl to heal him. And now that he was in this kind of state....even ask for help on this mission.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 28, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Club 

Don't you know who I am? I'm the Juggernaut, Bitch!​*
One tough guy was followed by another.. well, WAY tougher guy... and this one, was a true beast. He knocked out the last guy with a single punch, and tore into Kevin as if he owned the damned place! Which was saying something, considering the fact that this was Kevin's club.

Wham! Wham! Wham! Kevin's head repeatedly smashed against a stone wall with enough force to shake the entire club. He swooned as the man beat on his face violently, and the giant was clearly holding back. What in the hell was he Kevin wondered with his fading consciousness.. He fought just to stay focused, despite his toughness. Intense light.. heat.. and yet this guy was still giving him the thrashing of his life!? Kevin's lip split and bled as he eyed the monstrous titan of muscle. The last blow, which would've knocked Kevin clean out, cut through the wall like a hot knife through butter. It missed due to Kevin's legs giving away at the last second. Kevin's knees buckled, allowing him to fall onto his rear end with a rough bump.

"...Who.. in the fuck.. are you?" Kevin asked, one eye half shut as he sat, panting. ""Look I'm a god damned Juggernaut _bitch_, I'mma break ya in half! Arhawhawhaw." Kicking Kevin, the monstrosity of a man felt several of Kevin's ribs instantly snap. "I'm bad. I'm the baddest mutha fucka on the wurld." The world went haywire as the giant that referred to himself as 'The Juggernaut' struck Kevin with a violent punch, sending him whistling through the air to smash into a parked car, which roughly flipped over while Kevin popped off of it, bones snapping. "Ow fuck... that hurts.. yep.. that hurts.." Kevin groaned, blood steadily pouring from his mouth.

Walking towards him, the street shaking, Kevin looked as if to say 'Aw hell.. no more'. Holding up his hands, Kevin said, "Hold on.. can't we talk about this..? Let's be friends! My name is Ke--" A kick to the face sent Kevin's body smashing into another building, shattering the glass of a store front, the window now little more than shards of glass. Tumbling into the small clothing store, Kevin slammed a fist down.. glass surrounding him. Without the light.. everything hurt more.. and he was panting horribly. _I am .. going to die...? Without any little Cosmos in the world... well that sucks..._

Before he could find Kevin he rolled, the darkness lowering his defenses further. He hid behind a clothing rack, eyes wide. He winced, checking his injuries. Yep.. he was fucked up. Badly. Several broken bones and bruises. He'd need to hide.. and wait for a good opportunity to escape.

"Pardon me, _bitch_. I'm on a mission to beat yo ass! I was having fun with them sluts in the club, and you wanted to fight, so come on out and fight!"

Kevin was completely silent. Seriously?! This guy tanked sound waves, acid on the face from Cliff, Garth's punches, and anything they else threw at him! He was invincible! There was absolutely no way he was leaving his hiding spot!

".._Bitch_," Juggernaut called out, kicking a wall and easily flooring it, leaving nothing but a large pile of bricks. He began destroying the building like a human wrecking ball. "I SAID COME OUT!"

He was going to make the building topple?! What the hell was this guy's problem?! Kevin ran for the exit, but with his injured body he couldn't make it in time. The 'Juggernaut's' mocking laughter rang through his ears as the building collapsed onto him, burying Kevin alive. 

In his half alive state, Kevin thought, _Ow... more ow... more more ow... and ow... Ok, what the hell did I do to deserve this? Is it the arrogance? Huh? Oh masterful creator of the cosmos and the universe.. help me live through this and I promise to be a better and less arrogant man. I've done the best I can, despite you blessing me with these killer good looks.. I watch old ladies cross the street.. I consider giving to the poor.. I even wait for a few extra seconds on those little commercial thingies with the starving kids and abused animals before changing the channel.. that's gotta count for something, right?_

Figuring Kevin was dead, The Juggernaut left, flipping cars over and sending people running and screaming as he stomped down the street. 

Waiting until he was sure the ground shaking footsteps left Kevin slowly peeped his head out of the rubble of the building afterwards, and gulped. He was surrounded by police, and the new robotic back up units. Kevin blasted himself with a weak beam to send himself rocketing away from the scene of the crime, bounced hard on the street and landed into a series of barrel like rolls, body bumping against the ground. Exhausted.. and hurting worse than he had in his entire life.. Kevin said, "...Okay...parties over."

The Police followed him, surrounding Kevin, Alex, Alvie, Cece, and even Jason along with staff from the club and anyone caught fighting. The officer in charge, Carlton Winslow, said, "You're under arrest. I'mma need you kids to come down to station with me."


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jason Young/Apollo
Bar Brawl

Apollo didn't want to be in the middle of a scuff like this especially in his costume so he decided that a quicker approach would be needed to carry on with his buisness throughout the city. Upon raising his hands Apollo said in a somewhat sorry tone "My apologies officers, but I need to keep moving throughout the town. Don't forget about those thugs outside that I had knocked out earlier they have red x's on their heads."

As he said that a heavy smog was coming from all over his body engulfing the room in a zero visibility smog. Before that happened Jason had situated himself right below an entrance to one of the vents.

Shooting an arrow straight up that held a strong acid the gates to the ventalation quickly fell off, and hit the ground. Panic most likely set in the area after the gate hit the ground, but he ignored it firing a grappling hook into the vent. It was rather big when he reached the top and started to make his decent to the outside. He hoped that there was going to be something else going on the sity so he didn't have to wander if the police chased him.

His motorcycle already situated outside ready to pick him up as he left, but out of sight of the police per E.D.D.'s instructions.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2012)

*Airship - Visions of the Past*

The screams, the flames, and the terrible heat.  This was not Hell, but rather Heaven itself.  The supposed divine paradise was set ablaze by the righteous rage of Rasphiel and his small band of rebel Angels.  Their angelic forms were not the winged humanoids often imagined in many cultures, but gigantic metallic bodies resembling battleships, with multiple wings of light that can span for kilometers.  They belched divine flame from their mouths, scorching the very fabric of existence itself.  They sang songs of destruction that shook the bonds of Creation.  Their battle is beyond human imagination, yet it paled in comparison to Lucifer's rebellion.  Rasphiel's uprising was considerably easier to quell, resulting in him and his followers to be cast down onto Earth, confined to human form.  Unlike Lucifer and his band, they sought not to supplant God, but to serve Heaven in their own misguided way by exterminating Humankind.  Perhaps that is why they were not sent into damnation, or at least a damnation they suspected.  

Rasphiel felt the Seraphim's Seal marking him, limiting his power.  Then came the conversion of his heavenly body to that of a flesh and blood being, and afterwards, the banishment.  His very being distorted, his essence violated and corrupted, Rasphiel shrieked in agony as he was cast down from the Gates of Heaven and into the realm of mortality. 

And then...he woke up from his sleep in a sweat, panting at the intensity of his dream.  Well, not so much a dream as it was a reminder of what he had lost.  It is a vision he sees fairly often whenever going to sleep, a reminder of his punishment.  Rasphiel shook his head, got up to walk out of his room.  Best not to dwell too much on it, lest he lose himself in rage once more.

He walks out and sees most everyone gone.  The airship must have landed somewhere during his sleep.  

_Time to see where everyone went, I suppose.  Their mere presence repulses me, but there's no point in staying behind._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
The Fuzz

---
*
Alex's left eye emitted a red glow as the Juggernaut punched through the  buildings and forced the Club to collapse. A clear and safe route to  the exit became highlighted in a crimson red colour. Moving out of the  way of a piece of falling debris, Alex quickly dashed towards the exit. "_Who the hell was that?_" He thought to himself silently, as he leapt out of the former building of Cosmo's club...

Only to be met with the police.

Alexander sighed, deactivating his precognition eye and taking out identification of his military status. "Alexander  Fortis, Major in the military. I served in the East Frontier. You might  have heard of me? If you haven't, then you've clearly been living under  a rock and probably don't deserve to be an officer." He said, still under the influence of alcohol. 

Carlton took the identification card and narrowed his eyes as he  examined it. "Indeed. But you should know that military men, war heroes  or not, are still not exempt from the law."

Alexander nodded. "That I do, officer. But, being a military man, that should mean you should at least take my reports into consideration, correct?"

"Report? What's he talkin' 'bout? Isn't this just a bar fight?" A police officer at the back mumbled aloud. 

"_Quiet_," Carlton scolded. "Indeed, that I have to admit. And _what_, precisely, is your report mister Fortis?"

Alexander coughed. "We did not start this fight. We strictly visited this club for a fun night," He explained. "The  fight started after a man, around two metres tall, bulky with a shaved  head and wearing a ripped shirt, attacked me. In self defense, I knocked  him out. Afterwards, other people followed his example and attacked.  Surely you're not expecting me to simply let him take me down, are you?  Or to simply abscond from the situation? What would _you_ do, officer?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 29, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Damaged Club - Saint Haven

Amazing, huh..? Yeah right.​*
Kevin wasn't usually the depressed type. No, seriously. He cracked a joke at his own adoptive mother's funeral. He was always the one to bring the humor, talk shit and give 'em hell as long as he was breathing. That's who he was. That's how he rolled. This, though? This was something he.. just couldn't shake. He lost. Plain and simple. He got utterly stomped and there wasn't a damned thing he could do about it.

"Considering who I'm dealing with.. I'll cut you kids a break... _this_ time. Next time? Try to stay out of trouble. Come on, Will." Will Urkel nodded, following him slowly, pants up higher than usual. Their retreat fell on deaf ears. Kevin was lost inside himself. Cliff forcefully tilted his head back, pouring what looked like molten hot lava down Kevin's throat by mixing several liquids in the air. Kevin let the hot liquid fill his stomach. It burned within the same way he liked his favorite meals.. spicy. That helped.. he could already fell himself mending..slowly, very, very slowly.

"Damn it, Kevin. You could've gotten yourself killed! You're a real cocky little shit sometimes, you know that? You never take fights seriously! I keep telling you that you've got to think you dumb ass! Not just run your mouth and taunt people! You're tough as hell but you aren't invincible! You've got a death wish?!" Cliff shouted, tearing into his old boss. Kevin took his verbal lashing without looking up.

Standing, slowly, hands dipping into his pockets.. Kevin distractedly said, "Yeah. You're right." Walking forward, he didn't see Garth elbow Cliff, who scowled. "Oh come on, you're going to let some bullshit like that get The Prince of the City down? Huh?! The Kevin I know would shake it off and keep rolling!" Kevin faced him, smiling, "Yeah, I get it Garth. Jeez, man. Shut it." 

Walking outside, Kevin sat on the curb, elbows on his knees. He was facing the ground and plotting many things. His life. His potential. Sure he talked big.. but his beams hit like a pansy. He'd be lucky to knock a regular guy out, much less a tough mutant or armored soldier. He looked at his hand.. opening it.. to watch a beam shoot forward.. thunking uselessly off of a wall across the street. He chortled at his own misery. Super Hero..? Yeah right. He had the weakest ability in the group.

Slowly he looked up.. to face a group of mutants... and a confident looking man smirking. His eyes narrowed, at the look of a few familiar faces. His old gang..? "..The Laser Dragons..?" 

Blood Dragons," Vincent corrected. He then took in the other heroes present.. hands in his pockets.. and his gaze stopped at Alex. He smiled. Tonight was an interesting night indeed.

"What'dya want? Tell your mother to wait in line. My Tuesday appointment just got filled,"   Kevin taunted him, eyelids hooded in an indifferent manner. Garth panicked, and Cliff slapped his forehead. He knew Kevin didn't realize just how dangerous Vincent Calloway was. "Interesting.. is that a challenge, Laser Dragon?"  Vincent pressured him, an eyebrow arching.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Verbal Whipping

---
*
Alex slapped his face with his hand and sighed. What was Vincent doing here? He was meant to have died in the war! But that wasn't the biggest issue here; the biggest issue was the kind of trouble the overconfident brat had gotten himself into. Did his hubris have no limit? He bounced straight from getting his ass destroyed in the Club, to challenging one of the most dangerous men on the planet to a fight. As good as Cosmo was (not very), he stood no chance against someone like Vincent Calloway. Hell, he wasn't even sure _he_ stood much of a chance against him.

Alex moved in, and stood in between Kevin and Vincent, separating the two, and glared at him, eye glowing. "No, it's not a challenge Calloway. Just some friendly banter," Alex said. "Surely you're not going to take a kid up on a challenge, are you? I recall you had more honour in the past, Vincent." The Major continued, stepping forward until he was only a few inches away from Vincent. Alex was producing a killer amount of intimidating aura, befitting one who had the nickname of Wrath.

Vincent simply smiled, unaffected by Alex's 'threat' or his intimidation tactics, unlike the others. "Very well. Out of respect for a fellow soldier on the battlefield, I'll take my leave for tonight." He said, and made a hand-sign, before disappearing out of their sight in a single cloud of smoke.

Alex stood his ground, unfaltering while others gazed in surprise. Even his eye had barely been able to track that guy's movement; he hid it well with that smoke bomb of his. Turning to look at Kevin, Alex sighed. "You're an idiot. Challenging that guy is the dumbest thing you could possibly do. Apart from maybe actually fighting him," He growled. "You just lost to a common bar thug. Albeit, a very strong one, and you honestly thought you stood a chance in hell against him? Even I don't stand a chance against him, dammit, and I'm not the one that just got beat to a bloody pulp either."

Slowly, he walked up to Kevin and poked him in the chest. "You need to start taking this shit more seriously if you want to survive, Cosmo. You might have been the leader of some gang, but this is nothing like that. You're not fighting other gangs, or beating up some petty thug. You're fighting actual, competent and powerful criminals. You're not some invincible hero, and you're not some great god damn warrior either. You're strong, I'll give you that, but right now you're no different to the many people I've cut down on the battlefield. Only you're arrogant, which makes you about ten times worse than them. You lack discipline. You lack skill. You have power, but what's the use of it if you can't even use the damn thing properly?" The Major tiraded, and gestured towards the place where Kevin's laser had bounced off. "Though I'm _sure_ you already know that."

Taking a deep breath, Alex's expression softened slightly. "And just when I thought I had the time to finally relax too..." He mumbled. "Apparently not, but then, neither do _you_. Because from tonight onwards, you're going to be training every damn day until I say you can stop. You're going to sweat, you're going to bleed, and you may or may not die. But I can guarantee you won't be as likely to die in the training I'm about to give you as much as much as if you continued doing this hero stuff in your current state. *Do I make myself clear?!*" Alex shouted the last words, echoing them across the streets as they reached Cosmo's ears. It reminded Alexander of the time he had received a platoon to command in the military, during the war at the Eastern Frontier. 

He liked Kevin, he really did. The kid was big hearted, and was genuinely affable. But this wasn't one of those things where he could afford to go soft on him because he liked him. In fact, it was because he liked the kid that he couldn't go soft on him; if he did, then Cosmo simply wouldn't listen to him and continue going on the way he did, and get himself killed. This was for his own good.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Da Curb

So you do care~!​*
Kevin sat on the curb, for a while, before looking up to say, "Jeez Lex, I think the whole block heard ya make yourself clear." Slapping a palm down on his knee, he slowly stood, his normally carefree smirk gone.. and a somber expression on his face. "This training of yours... will it really make me stronger?" Kevin asked, his eyebrows furrowed. This was no sign of humor in his eyes or on his face.

"Yeah... hard core training... to reach my maximum potential. I can dig it, Major. I'm all in." Slowly closing a hand into a fist, he stood there in a dramatic and epic pose.. his body still busted and aching.. slowly mending. After a while he faced the rest of the group and said, "...So, drinks on me?" 

Cliff shot an icy liquid bolt against Kevin's back, causing him to shriek in agony. "Stop fucking around, clown!"  Nodding at Alex, he offered a hand, "..Thanks. Keep this guy alive, would you? I know he's a pain in the ass, but he's the closest thing I've got to family." "Kevin.. uh... can we borrow .. you know.. some cash for repairs? You're the 'Prince of the City', right? Then come off a little of that dough, asshole."

"Jeez, do you know how much they're gonna bitch at me for this!?" Kevin shouted, just knowing Jeffery was going to be a pain in his ass. Sighing, he nodded, "Okay, you guys'll be up and running by the weekend. Free drinks for me and my friends here next time," Kevin said.  

Traphik eyed him, confused. "What is it, boss? You've been staring in that direction for a while now. Disappointed, huh? I told you Kevin was all talk." "Don't be ignorant, Traphik. The vastness of his spiritual energy is even greater than my own.. Far greater. He couldn't possibly be of this world. Of course, in the hands of a moron like him, it's pretty useless. With Alex around, though.. Yeah, we're going to start keeping an eye on these 'heroes'.. They've got some strong ones there. All five of them have some immense room for growth. Should be interesting.. to see what comes of the Mayor's experiment." Turning to go, he snapped his fingers, and disappeared along with Traphik, nothing left of their presence but a cool breeze.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Da Curb

"Really dude?" 

"Don't say dude, makes me not want to sleep with you."

"I should punch you so hard right now."

"Go ahead sweetie."

A punch wasn't in the cards right now, but she sure as hell could tear his drink out of his hands and throw it in his face.

"Oh come on, that's just plain unpleasant missy." Mission accomplished, he was annoyed. "It's not like I can go get a new drink after that clusterfuck." That was like what? Clusterfuck #3 or #4? On the first day? This clearly was a disaster, not just waiting to happen, but a full on raging disaster in the happening.

His savior came in the form of the King! The king of idiots, mind you, but he came in to save the day anyways. 

"...So, drinks on me?"

Alf visibly perked up and went. "Sweet, get me a...." But as Kevin got jumped, Alf got jumped by Cece.

"Seriously dude?" With a lack of a drink, she opted to spit on him instead. Hey a girl's got to do what a girl's got to do. 

"Jesus fucking Christ, what the hell is wrong with you..... I'm so just having angry hate sex with you, sorry but you got yourself to blame for it......Sweetie."

"I don't even..... Yuck...... I don't even want to think about it, seriously you just kept drinking and bitching all the while all hell breaks loose....What kind of hero are you?!"

"Not a hero baby, also not a moron, getting involved a bar fight isn't going to result in anything good." Hence why he just grabbed Cece and didn't get involved, it's easy to be that casual about it when you could just stand there and rely on invulnerability to watch your back.

"Just being a mutant doesn't you should wear your underwear on the outside and start using your abilities to beat up masochists, rob banks." A little louder he added. "Or start a barfight!"

"Honestly mutants like these is what gives us all a bad name."

Nearby

Enter Gravitas

Shimmering into existence, a pair of mutants arrived in the safe house given to them by one of the many supporters that lived in this district. It wasn't anything fancy, but it offered the privacy they needed because in particular the gray elder who was being supported by his male companion and led to a couch while the female started securing the area.

The elder, born as Joseph McCarthy but widely known and feared nowadays as Gravitas. Accompanied by his guardian, the male and his transporter, the female. She returned and took a seat next to him with a laptop in hand. 

"I just had to see this myself." He chuckled, as he glanced at the article displayed on the screen. "Saints Superhero Team debut with a disaster of epic scale."

The idea amused him but his interest was in the mutants, he had plans for Saint Haven but the program was what made him take an hands on approach. First on his agenda was approaching the mutants of that team, he had been looking forward to this day for a long time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
The Base / Housing area

Sam watched as most of the others went off to go clubbing with a bemused frustration.  All the excitement of the day, all the things facing them in the future, and they still had the energy for it?  Kids.

For his own part, Sam had plenty on his plate.  He stopped briefly by his room.  It was entirely too plush.  The computer didn't surprise him, seems like any more you can't do anything without a computer.  Everything else would have to go.  Eventually.

He fished a cigarette out then hung his coat up, set down his hat, and loosened his tie.  This place was big, phenomenally huge.  And probably bugged like everything else.  Probably by multiple sources.  Any project this big took a lot of manpower to put in place.  Even criminal organizations that didn't know the mayor's plan would have wanted to keep tabs on what was going on.

Tracking them all down would take months, even for Sam.  And while that needs to be done eventually, until then the best option was to use it as an opportunity.  Everyone was watching, best to keep them entertained.

But first a proper dinner.  He could plan just as well eating as sitting around his room, probably better since he'd have a full stomach to benefit from.  And who knows what interesting opportunities might arrive.


----------



## Nosey123 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jason Young/Apollo
Insane Freak Posse

Jason had left the club and was leisurely sitting on his bike pondering why everyone was let off so easily. He was doing a small amount of research on the many faces that he had picked up on at the club, but he figured most things would be confidential.

As he was doing this the police scanner suddenly went off in a blare of shouts. The details were vauge, but Jason made out that some murderers were causing a scene a short distance away from him. After premeditating his plan of actions he set off for the intended location.

After a short amount of time he reached the intended destination hoping not to draw tomuch attention he stopped about a block before he reached the building. He grappled his way up the building and jumped his way across several buildings. He set up shot from right across the street and away from the untrained eye (The usual strategy). He noticed that the men down their seemed to know a little about strategy as they were set up in a line where his presence would become instantly known have he attacked instantly. Instead he thought that doing something else alot trickier would catch these guys odd guard.

Upon realizing what would make a good idea he started fire arrows at the building behind them and small distances away from their field of vision and quietly. After all the arrows were set the arrows were to spread a noxious fume around the area. This smog qwould not only obscure their vision, but induce vomiting, watery eyes, sneezing, and light headedness.

By using these this strategy E.D.D. could easily remember the positions of these criminals and Apollo snipe them unconscience as needed.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 30, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Mansion

Training Days​*
When everyone finally returned home from the wild night, he grabbed himself a bottle of warm water and chugged it down. His body still felt like it got ran over by a tank. Groaning, he shut his eyes and leaned against the counter. Training..? He'd never done that, before. Normally he just went out and handled his fights head on. Still.. a point was made. If this guy handled mutants like him this whole time.. well.. he couldn't let THAT be! He wasn't just some rookie mutant. He was The Amazing Cosmo! That meant something.

Spinning the water bottle, his hand caught it in a secure grip, and off Kevin walked. The gym was pretty isolated from the rooms others slept in, he assumed just for purposes like his.. training without disturbing others. He sat, and began lifting weights. First the heaviest dumb bells he could spot off hand, and then he went for the bench. For a normal human, building muscle would be a slow and tedious process. For Kevin, he felt like it was only natural.. like the tingling in his arms were whining 'stupid, you should've been doing this all along' with each push. Slowly, steadily, he continued. Kevin's expression neutral. He didn't know much about his home race or planet, but their bodies were far sturdier than the average human. It was something Kevin had relied upon to get him through his fights thus far.. but would do him no good beyond that without training.

As he pumped weights he thought to himself.. what it all meant. What _he_ meant. What being an alien even meant. His genetics were so different.. so he had to wonder, for the first time ever, how far could he really go...? He was already tough, but during the daylight hours he was even tougher.. superior skeleton, superior muscle tone, he was superhuman in his very design.. able to tank gunshots with little more than a bruise.. however, could he be even stronger? Could he be tougher? He didn't know. He never considered it. It was always enough for back alley fights.. but this wasn't back alley scuffles or brawls in a bar anymore, was it?

Groaning when his finished a few sets, he dropped the weights, panting. His body, which was naturally sturdier, allowed him to lift a heavier amount of weight than your average human. Already his muscles were burning, and aching, having no clue that the amount he just lifted was well beyond what an average man should be capable of. Sliding off of the bench with a groan, he stood, toweled himself off, and looked around. "The heck is that room about?" Kevin wondered as he ventured to a smaller cut off area, and saw what looked like an obstacle course area. He also saw various body weights. There were weights for regular people, strong people, peak human strength, and superhuman strength.

"..Okay, Kevin. You gave your word. Work with me, body. Let's become a little more amazing."  Kevin put on the peak human strength weights, and started moving. Slowly. It felt like six thick people were on him. Two were pulling hard on his ankles, two were tugging on his wrists, one was latched on to his waist, and the last hugging his chest. Still, he moved forward determinedly. 

He did the course for hours, muscles aching, but his body was still able to tolerate it. Peeling them off, his soreness felt doubled.. not only from the ass beating he took, but now the weight lifting. Cosmo bounced up and down a few times, feeling far lighter. "Heh.. damn.. it hurts like fuck but check me out!" Causal punches were swifter, crisper than he was used to. Walking to the dojo, he saw a kung fu training dummy with the bars sticking out of it. "Those kung fu movie thingies?" Kevin questioned aloud. That's as far as his knowledge of it went. What were those things even called? "You serious..? This stupid block of wood an' sticks are supposed to be a match for _me_? Get the fuck outta here." Kevin joked. He swatted it, and one of the longer arms whipped around and clocked the side of his head. "Ow! FUCK!" 

Angry now, Kevin kicked one of the wooden bars, and it wheeled around to strike his hip. "OW! BITCH!" His higher dexterity came into play as he kicked it again, and then blocked, learning. He blinked.. now realizing the benefit of calming down. He repeated it, and saw an attack coming, only to block it swiftly. This continued.. the striking blows continuing in speed, and coordination, his expression growing incredibly calm. Soon his hands were swatting away with amazing speed and precision, until he got comfortable enough to begin adding kicks. His attacks didn't resemble a martial arts fighter, less refined and more brawler oriented, but they were impressive nonetheless.

The wildly swinging bars were swatted on relentlessly, his striking blows going faster and faster, as Kevin's normally terrible focus becoming keener and keener. His mind kept flashing back to being defeated so effortlessly, and soon any thoughts of extreme soreness even escaped him.. he was so lost in the moment that he was panting, sweating, and ready to collapse but didn't even realize it. 

"Not bad, kid. You're going to burn yourself out, though." An old drunk with a bottle of bagged whiskey in hand warned him.



Kevin turned, walking towards the door.

"Hey Kid! Where you going? I'm talking to you!" The woman shouted at his back.

"Guards! A hobo snuck into our mansion!" Kevin called out for anyone nearby to hear. 

The old woman appeared behind him like a phantom, striking a pressure point that made Kevin hit the mats, twitching. "You must be the idiot of the group." She deduced with an exasperated huff.

"..Fuck off.. lady.. I'm the.. How dare you put your hands on the super rich, handsome, AND powerful Prince of the City!" Kevin retorted, still unable to move.

What an annoying punk kid. There was a charm to him, but he was still a brat. "Ugh, Barret.. you truly owe me for this. Listen, cretin. I'm a member of this little operation too. I'm the Martial Arts instructor. It's my job to whip you weaklings into shape." She noticed his body seemed unnaturally firm.. mutant? No, his aura suggested something greater. It practically screamed at her, like some tightly veiled monster was bottled within, raging for release. He needed to tame that.. or it would someday overtake him, making him a threat to them all.

"Listen, brat." Kicking him onto his feet with a foot, she poked him, and he was suddenly able to stand again. Grabbing his shirt to roughly lift him, she let Kevin's legs dangle as she glared at him. "You're my personal pet project. You got that? I'm going to work you _extra_ hard. You're going to sweat blood when I'm finished with you!"

"Yay," Kevin sarcastically replied, not a speck of excitement in his dry voiced reply. "Fine... I'll let you train me.. if you, in turn, loosen that top a little and let me see those tig ol' bitt-" Wham. Unconscious, she tossed him to the side. Hand to her forehead, she let out a growl of frustration. Step one.. to start teaching this brat meditation, discipline, and hopefully.. a little respect.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2012)

*Z - The Count*
*Saint Haven*
*Dream Hijack*

*---*

To a person like Z, surprise was a rare opportunity. Cosmo's mind was one of them, though. Upon entering the young child's mind, Z was met with fragmented images of the child's birth place; a beautiful shining planet in a galaxy lightyears away. He recognized the planet, but only vaguely, having read it in one of his books, but he'd never seen it before. Unfortunately, The Count had a job to do. As fascinating a place as this was, he needed to do it, and his time was short.

With a sigh, The Count snapped his fingers, and the dream dissolved away, leaving him and the now stirring body of the alien child alone within an expansive white marble room with lights of every colour dancing around. Getting up, Cosmo grumbled and rubbed his head, quickly recovering himself in the heat produced by the orbs of light that were scattered around the room.

"Good evening, Kevin," Z greeted happily. "Or perhaps I should say...The Amazing Cosmo, as you refer to yourself as?" The man chortled amusedly. "In any case, I'm sure you're curious as to who I am, and where you are. I am...Z, The Count, as some people may call me. I'm what you might call a mentor of Alexander's, I suppose."

The Count smiled. Hm, he never would have thought that Alex would be one to take a pupil. At least, not at such a young age. Though, he certainly had an eye for quality and potential. The young alien boy that stood before him had much untapped spiritual potential. Alex, as good as he is, wasn't quite good enough to teach Cosmo about the finer aspects of his powers. Yet.

Walking up to Kevin, The Count tapped him lightly on the forehead with his cane, sending in a flood of heat and energy unlike any he had ever experienced. After a momentary pause, The Count nodded, apparently satisfied with the results, and continued: "As for where you are? Well, you're physically still unconscious, so this is actually just one of your dreams. A dream that I took the liberty of hijacking. Currently you are within my dimension, in Dreamscape. Are there any more questions? Or can I begin now?"


----------



## River Song (Jul 31, 2012)

*Alyce Cassels*
_The woman with a vagina_

Shit went down.​
That?s was a pretty apt way to describe what had happened. Catalyst was a fairly smart person if she did say so herself, but even she didn?t understand what was happening, first of all the fat arse mayor had gave a speech about unity and love, I briefly wondered if he was ripping of Tea Gardener.

Then as if someone had flicked a switch hell broke loose. People began to pile into the square, it seemed to be an almost organised attack.  The seemed to be aiming for the mayor but groups of armed gangster also began to randomly attack people in the mismatched groups of carnie freaks.  

Quickly Catalyst took of her leather gloved and slipped them down into her belt; she then removed her leather jacket to reveal her mesh top. Acid then began to seep through the netted material as she surveyed her surroundings. She had come to a conclusion.  Ranged weapons were not a good match up for her,  Catalyst powers varied from short range to short range, she would of survive against a gun wielding opponent; taking out the people with the bats would be the best course of action to take. 

She began to run towards a large group of men wielding bats that were attacking the news reporters.  Catalyst smirked ash she skidded to halt infront of them; if she was going to do this heroic she might as well have fun.

?Everyone ready for an acid trip?!? 

She shouted her grin stretching to the side of her face. The group looked t her bemusedly, their eyes darting to the drip of acid which dripped from her hands burning the ground below, by the time they realised what was happening Alyce had pounced. Her bare arms wrapped around one of the thugs as if to give him a hug, the man in question suddenly began to scream out, the acid burning through his clothes and his skin. She gave him a quick squeeze before dropping him to the ground to leaving him to writhe in pain.

The other thugs had descended on her now; she quickly dodged a swing of a bat before ripping it out of the boys hand , however while she was doing this another bat hit her squarely in the chest, with a gun Alyce reached up and grabbed the man?s face, smiling as his screams echoed through her ears. She jumped back from the group quickly counting the numbers.

?You really want to fuck with me?! Because I can assure you it is a very painful experience, both metaphorically and literally; seriously my vagina can melt through steel.? She then turned round to a reporter who was covering beneath a tree ?You dare quote that and I will slit your throat.?

She then turned around to the group of mobsters and produced globs of acid in her hands, she proceeded to lob these at the group, and they were met by screams of two kinds: one from the group of gang members and one from Alyce herself as a bullet pierced her shoulder. Funnily enough the former was the higher pitched. 

Alyce stumbled back as she watched the bullet, which was quickly corroded by her blood which was far more powerful than the acid she normally produced.  She huddled into a corner, her breath quickening as she gunman approached her with a malicious smile on his face, suddenly as if out of nowhere the hover craft appeared landing mere yards away from her, adrenalin now rushed through her body as she pelted towards the air craft, boarding it before any of the other.  She was snow hyper-ventilating as the medical staff took her away.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 31, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
In bed because some old lady dropped him off

Must...not...joke​*
A few things crossed Kevin's mind. Count Chocula being one of them. Not that he'd crack a joke in this situation. The old man was giving off all kinds of vibes of bad ass, and Kevin was wise enough to know when he was in the midst of something, or someone, amazing. Still, person that he was, Kevin was too confident or perhaps too naive, hell, some may even say too dumb to fully appreciate how awe inspiring it _should_ be. "Wha'? Aw man.. not another guy to tell me how much I suck!" Kevin complained, before grinning jokingly.

This person, The Count, seemed different though.. he asked him questions, or rather..  he seemed to care about his thoughts. It made Kevin feel less bombarded, as he faced Z to say, "All right, Grandpa Z.." Kevin started, his tone of voice not mocking, but endearing. Almost respectful. Shock!  "I guess my question is.. what exactly is Dreamscape? How does it work an' stuff?" At face value, this could seem like a legit, even earnest question. It was, though! He also had a secret motive, nonetheless.. The ability to peep into a fine girl's dream and alter it? Count him in!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 31, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter

As if the day before hadn't been bad enough, he got two seperate disturbing notices early in the morning. The first informed him that due to a administrative issue he would need to vacate his current dorm room and would actually be placed last on the waiting list for a new one. Apparently this was just the latest scheme of The Terrible Twosome known as Xavier and Higgins, making him broke and homeless was supposed to soften him up or something.

The second notice had some  stupid super team related assignment on it and he almost chucked it away rightaway, well he did do that but just with the first glance alone he spotted something funny. A closer look revealed that every last Mutant member, and Alvie (seeing as he wasn't , nor ever would be if it was up to him, part of that team) were assigned to be part of some kind of event at some kind strip mall. It didn't go into any specifics beyond that Killgrave industries would be releasing some kind of product. 

With his spider sense tingling, Alvie intended to check it out and so there he was. Back at the mansion, waiting on the rest to arrive. He was early but didn't matter, he skipped breakfast and he managed to get a chef to make him some. He never had waffles that tasted so good, those manipulative government sons of bitches sure knew how to tempt their supersoldiers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Training Room

Sam was hard at work well before dawn broke.  The training area had more than a share of fancy equipment but Sam had found himself a simple heavy bag -- it suited his foul mood just fine.

Sweat beaded down his face and the his effort was visible as he worked the bag.  Most people assumed that that the heavy bag was simply a strength conditioning; that boxing was all about hitting as hard as possible.  Most people were idiots.  The heavy bag was about precision, form, and balance.  Of course hitting harder never hurt but boxing matches were won with footwork and precision, hitting when and where it will do the most damage.

And while he practice he reflected on the previous nights activities.  It had been productive, if frustrating.

*Flashback*
Truman Detective Agency / Downtown

_After his dinner Sam caught a ride back downtown.  He needed to sort out some loose ends.  The first stop was his office, while his business could survive a few days without his continuous presence he did want to pick up a few things.  It wouldn't hurt to make sure everything was okay -- that was the theory at least.

His gut twisted as he approached the door to his office and he hesitated on instinct.  Everything looked fine but something was off.  Sam reached for the door and pulled it open.  Just as he realized why it didn't feel right his thoughts were violently interrupted by the discharge of a shotgun.

Red-hot pain ripped through his chest and he crumpled backwards from the hole in his door instinctively falling to the ground.  Lead shot ripped through guts, tore at his diaphragm, chipped bones in his ribs and spine and sprayed parts of him on the wall across the hallway.  He fell still.

Most people would be rapidly bleeding out now.  Sam was more amused than anything.  Apparently he had someone's attention.  He'd have to be more careful though, when they tried next they'd pack more serious firepower.

Slowly his body shifted, his intestines reformed, bones mended, and the skin grew over the sizable hole in his torso.  He stood up slowly inspecting the red smear on the wall.  Sam supposed it was possible that a small-time criminal or angry cheating spouse set this up as punishment.  But he didn't really believe in coincidences.

_*Present*
Sam focused on his footwork and balance as he hit the bag in varying rhythms.  Based on what he had seen so far keeping himself moving and out of groups would be far more conducive to his survival than a quick K.O.  Assuming whatever he was punching would even feel his punches the K.O. would come in time.

The sweat continued to drain down his face.  A close observer might note that his eyes seem almost sunken from exhaustion.  Sam _had_ been at this for hours.  But it wasn't as if their enemies would let him take a breather when the round was over.  Better to push his limits now.

*Flashback*Outside City Hall

_Sam had grabbed a quick change of clothes at his office, while he couldn't do anything about his coat at the moment wearing a shirt with a fist-sized hole in it would have raised more questions than he had answers.  He patted the collar of his shirt as he road his bike to City Hall to ensure the transmitter was still in place.

He didn't even have the receiver for it, but that was hardly the point.  As he arrived at the scene of the afternoon's excitement his stomach turned.  Cleanup crews were there in full force but it would probably take days to restore any real sanitation.  Swarms of flies hounded the blood and bodies and the ozone-stench of fried machinery accompanied the remains of the robotic equipment.

He patrolled the area for a few moments before he saw his target.  Leon, directing investigators and cleanup crew alike.  Petty work for as ambitious a person as he seemed, but at the same time the city couldn't function without it.

Sam put on his best fake smile and approached carefully, "*It's 'Leon' right?  Barrett suggested that I compare notes with you on this afternoon's events.  He said you were quite capable, I was hoping you'd have a fresh perspective on things.*"  It was all true, technically.

"*Whoever was behind this threw a whole lot of money at what was ultimately a failed attempt.*"  Sam paused to pull out a cigarette and light it.  "*Even had a robotic clone of you.  Probably planned a more personal assassination.  Maybe ran out of time.*"  He swatted a few flies away in a dismissive gesture and took a draw from his cigarette while he waited for Leon's response, and reactions.

_*Present*
432.  433.  434.  Finally Sam stopped his punches and paused to catch his breath.  One might think that this was an unusual number of repetitions.  One might also expect that Sam would look at least a little better taking a moment to relax.

But it was unlikely that one would know that creeping throughout the base, throughout the helicarriers, and throughout the city were 433 little pieces of Sam, exploring, keeping tabs on people and places, and generally being useful.  It was a phenomenally large number, more than ten times what Sam had ever tried before.  And the sensory input alone was nearly breaking him.

But as he thought before, it wasn't likely that their opposition would sit idly by and let them get ready.  And it wasn't likely that they would give him a chance to rest just because a fight was too hard.  He had to be ready for them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2012)

*Airship - Currently going to get out*

Before he exits the ship, Rasphiel decides to explore the airship for a bit.  He had to admit that it's pretty impressive.  It is so big that there are signs pointing towards various locations to prevent one from losing his way around the huge vehicle.  The main living quarters of the ship, where everyone presumably gathered, has a very large screen television, the kind one would expect to see in movie theaters.  There was a large desk with some leftover food, some of it which Rasphiel ate.  They tasted fairly average for the most part, but they were leftovers for a reason, he supposes.

He goes down to two floors, follows the directions to the exit sign, and leaves the airship.  When getting out, he saw a large mansion before him.  It didn't look shabby at all, definitely much better than what he's seen at Saint Haven.  It really is too bad that it was inhabited by those filthy monkeys that call themselves humans, but he might as well tolerate their presence, if only barely.  At least they had some modicum of talent.  He proceeds to go towards the mansion, praying that nothing pisses him off in there...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 1, 2012)

* Leon Jenkins - Steel
Lex Corps

Lex Luthor, where are you...?​*
Answering his phone, Leon rotated in the plush leather chair in his office, which was connected to the side of the mansion. "He what..?" His cyborg and android black ops had just finished gunning down Lex in his bedroom after breaking into his home. Steel realized from the first time Lex double crossed him that he'd need to get the upper hand.. especially if he was going to get a handle on Mike. Business is business though, and the young teenager would soon learn.. that 'changing one's mind' can be a common business practice. He intended to kill them both, regardless of what he said. Unfortunately, Mike, had gone missing... 

"What do you mean he's not there..?" Leon said with a scowl. The leader of his special robotic task force, Tech, repeated his explanation, "He isn't here, sir. The bed, the body, it was all a hologram." Leon threw phone against a wall, making it shatter with ease. "Lex Luthor is double crossing us.. He's probably planning to take this whole damn team down and me with it. Not on my watch, asshole." Standing, he headed to his laptop and began typing.

In the mission report room, a new mission bleeped. Locate and take down Lex Luthor. He would let the heroes handle his dirty work. Meanwhile, Leon's shared 'consciousness' finished being implanted into his newest body.. in a deep underground lab from away from Saint Haven. Leon, another one, sat up and clutched his hand closed.. testing out his very expensive.. but very useful, new, adamantium body. His fist slammed through a wall with ease, and the other Leon nodded.. sluggishly. "Yes..this will work nicely."

The regular steel version of Leon, back at the mansion, frowned.. swatting at a fly. "The hell are all of these flies doing here..?" Leon wondered aloud, suspicious.


----------



## River Song (Aug 2, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter
> 
> As if the day before hadn't been bad enough, he got two seperate disturbing notices early in the morning. The first informed him that due to a administrative issue he would need to vacate his current dorm room and would actually be placed last on the waiting list for a new one. Apparently this was just the latest scheme of The Terrible Twosome known as Xavier and Higgins, making him broke and homeless was supposed to soften him up or something.
> 
> ...



*Alyce Cassels*

Alyce slowly opened he eyes; she was in a room; a clean, white room. She didn?t know what was going on, she didn?t know why she was here but then suddenly all the events that had transpired appeared in her mind. She let out a low groan as she heaved herself out of her bed. She noticed she was still dressed in her outfit, probably because she was melting the beds while she slept. 

She quickly surveyed the small room, it was small and it looked like everything had been sterilised in one way or another. There was a small bedside table beside her with a brown folder on it, Alyce let her curiosity get the better of her as she picked it up; thumbing through the pages.
It wasn?t the top secret info she was hoping for, it wasn?t the name of terrorists or the mayor?s mistresses it was just instructions for her. It said she should go to the main hall once she had recovered; some shit about a mission was scrawled after that. 

One thing was ascertained; Alyce wasn?t going on a fucking mission, what she might do thought is tag along so she could gather some info. The other thing that was on the tale was a newspaper detailing last night, on the front page was *?Maffia attack?* in Big bold letters, But bellow it was a sub heading entitled _?Hero has metal Melting Vagina.? _Catalyst began to giggle, her eyes rereading the page before her giggles became peals of laughter.

 So with a new sense of direction she walked out of the room and wandered about the expansive mansion, looking for someone who might be on this ?mission?. Eventually she stumbled upon a boy who seemed to be waiting on someone. Slowly she made her way down the stairs; her eyes focused on the boy.  Alyce said the first thing that came to her mind, as she often does ?I?m working with a fucking ginger.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

*Z - The Count*
*Saint Haven*
*Lesson Unfolding*

*---

*Z's eyes glimmered, as the elegantly dressed gentleman's mouth turned upwards into a small grin. The child had asked a good question; a difficult one, but a good one. He could talk about Dreamscape for...ever, really. But their time was limited, and though Z was grateful that their trainer had knocked Cosmo out well enough that they had enough time to talk about what they needed to talk about, their wasn't nearly enough time to get into depth about Dreamscape. Though, he _could_ offer the boy a brief explanation...

"Dreamscape," he began. "Is an alternate dimension that co-exists with 'reality', as you might call it. As it's name suggests, it's a location that can only be accessed by a select few through their dreams, and it's a place that does not follow the conventional rules for reality. In here, those with the strongest of willpower and skill are able to bend the place to their very will. And for people like myself..."

The Count tapped at the ground lightly with his cane, and the orbs of light that surrounded the castle room immediately flew towards Cosmo, and showered him in a warm light that filled him with energy. "We wield virtually unlimited amounts of power. But for people like Alexander Fortis, due to their inexperience and lack of training in this area, they are slightly more limited, being only able to access a single 'ability'. Of course, young Alex's potential is also vast, and I daresay his growth might even surprise _me_." Z smiled thoughtfully. "But, while I could talk about Dreamscape all day, and probably more, our time is short, so I'm afraid we're going to have to crack down to business."

And once again, The Count tapped at the marble floor with his cane, and instantly the entire scene dissolved, and the image of the bright white room filled with paintings, fountains and lights was replaced by a desert scene with two suns bearing down on them. "I generally prefer more practical demonstrations," he commented.  "The tap on your forehead earlier and the lights were there to replenish your mental fatigue and boost it up to your level on Earth. The two suns here are to boost your abilities even beyond that. Now, I would like you to attack me."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 2, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Mansion - Knocked out

OMGWTFBBQ!​*
Two suns? Brilliant lights? Rarely had he ever felt that much power. Only once, long ago, in a dream. It felt like he was going to explode.. or burst into .. something, a thing he couldn't quite detail. Still, he managed to resist the golden glow he had now the best he could. Wincing at the brightness of the stars, and his own in turn brilliant shine, he said, "..Wha'? Attack you?" 

He wasn't sure what the old guy was thinking.. but attacking him went right up on that list of shitty things to do. He felt like he could obliterate a planet with a single finger right now. Perhaps it was the Dreamscape.. a thing he still hadn't fully quite understood yet. However.. this man obviously wanted him to do it.. for something, if he wanted him to attack, then Kevin figured he must either have a trick or the ability to survive it.

"All right, man.. I don't know what this is about.. but here I go!" He fired what should've been a massive, accurate blast, but it sent him flying backwards and discharged in scattered rays, though a single one still flew straight for Z.. and that one, in itself, was larger in size than an entire football stadium, as it shot forward with the ridiculous speed of a not only true but extremely advanced laser, far surpassing anything a bullet could possibly manage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

*Z - The Count*
*Dreamscape - *_Desert Area_
*Lesson Unfolding II*

---

The laser flew true to it's target, but to no avail, as Z pokes the laser with his cane, and splits it apart, turning it into raw, unrefined energy. Delicately, The Count moves a single gloved hand through it and grasps a small handful of turquoise energy and lets it swim through his hands. 

"Ah. Just as I had expected." Z comments with a slow nod as he examines it, before waving it all away with a flick of his hand and teleporting to where Cosmo had blasted himself off to. "So?"

The child had potential; a lot of it. And a lot of raw power too. But, what he lacked was something much more important than power: it was self-control and focus.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 2, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Dreamworld~

It failed..​*
As if his night couldn't get any worse. So much energy filling him.. and not only did his attack whiff, the old man toyed with it like a tub of playdough. His arms and hands lowered to his sides, as he sighed. Pointless. It would never be enough. How could he be a hero when every tough opponent he ran across got the better of him?

"I get it, Grandpa Z.."  Kevin said, his eyes shut. "I'm not cut out for this hero thing, right..? This is all bigger than me.. and the one's fighting these bad guys should be the people like you, right?" Shaking his head, he added, "The big guy turned my body into paste tonight.. and even with all of that power you poked my laser like childsplay.." 

His hand flailed. "The hell am I doing being a hero anyway, right? Guys like you can handle these super powered freaks with ease. I'm just a street punk with too much time on his hands at night, and a womanizing billionaire playboy during the day." Tucking his arms behind his head, Kevin faced the suns, his eyes unhindered by their brightness.. Rather than being blinded, they seemed to adjust, and soon even strengthen his vision. "If strong guys like you keep showin' up.. I'll just die, like my friend said. There's really no point of me dressing up like a clown every night and fighting."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

*Z - The Count*
*Dreamscape - *_Desert Area_
*Lesson Unfolding III*

---

Z's expression softened up. "That," he said, placing a hand on Cosmo's head gently. "Is not what I meant, Kevin." The suns dimmed along with Cosmo's mood, and the sky slowly turned dark as the twin suns were replaced by a single crescent moon, hanging frailly in the now night sky. He looked up thoughtfully, in deep thought, before looking back down on Cosmo.

"What I _meant _was that while you have immense untapped potential, and great power, you lack the skill and focus to refine it properly," Z sighed. "The opposite of Alexander, incidentally. But that's besides the point. You gain energy naturally from the heat and lose it in the darkness, correct? Well, what happens if I were to do something like..."

With another flick of his finger, the light from the doom dimmed so that Cosmo could only barely just see The Count standing in front of him. Suddenly, all the energy he felt coursing through his body left, and a cold, numb feeling overcame him instead.

"This?" The Count smiled. "You suddenly become much weaker. You're still fine during the night time, when there are sources of illumination such as the moon and the lights in the street, but what if they were taken away? Or, for instance, what if you were to fight an opponent who was capable of absorbing heat? Do you see what I'm getting at?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Hero Base
Investigation

---*

Alex was _meant_ to be resting. But he was never one to stay still when there were things to be done, and right now, there was something very important that had to be done: finding the identity of the Red Hunter. It had been clawing at him ever since he interrogated the thug back at the attempted 'assassination', and he'd done extensive research of the Mafia branch in Saint Haven after he'd returned to the mansion.

Apparently, it wasn't just a single branch that ruled over Saint Haven. There were three separate ones, one presumably led by the Red Hunter and two other ones. While browsing through the files the Mayor had, Alex found out that there was a previous Mafia member that had been released from jail recently and was still living in Saint Haven, having rented a cheap house there a while ago and not having enough money to move out. 

Grabbing the adamantine sabre Higgins had given him, and a jacket, Alex headed out, sneaking by the guards and making it out of the mansion unnoticed. Arriving at the bay, the Major hitched a waterbike and head out to Saint Haven. The waters were calm, and the night air was cool and refreshing. 

A perfect setting.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 2, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Dreamscape

"Stare into the abyss long enough..."​*
He hated the darkness. Not only for stripping his power.. but.. there was something eerie about it. Lonely about it. When coldness joined in, well.. it was just a miserable experience. He sneezed, coldness making him sick far quicker than a normal person. He listened to Z... gears in his very stubborn and naturally cocky mind starting to click.

Looking up, he had a moment of euphoria. It was as if all of the things he was failing to realize started to make sense. Placing a hand on his head.. he nodded.. slowly at first, but then repeatedly. "I get it.." He said, vision focused on the nothingness ahead. 

"I see.." Kevin said, as he took it all in. He was a lazy bum. It wasn't just training, he lacked.. but something more meaningful.. he let the power come to him.. he didn't apply himself.. didn't learn.. didn't focus.. he sat around letting the waves of fate course him in whichever way they would. He needed to be proactive with his abilities.. and he needed to grow.. not just sit around.. he lacked many things.. things he only began to see now that he experienced the highest of the high.. and the lowest of the low.. up close and personal.

"Grandpa Z.. you never said it.. how come you don't.. you know.. fix everything yourself.. with how powerful you are?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

*Z - The Count*
*Dreamscape - *_Desert Area_
*Lesson Unfolding IV*

---

The Count grinned, proud. "Good job!" He patted Kevin's back. "I knew you'd figure it out eventually!"

"Grandpa Z.. you never said it.. how come you don't.. you know.. fix everything yourself.. with how powerful you are?" 

...The Count sighed. He had been hoping this would have been one of the questions Cosmo would have neglected to ask. But, the boy asked a question, and it was his duty to answer them...more or less. "A good question indeed. My duties here keep me rather...busy. As such, I have only a limited amount of free time, which I'd prefer relaxing instead, or paying visits to people. I have full confidence that the team the Mayor has assembled is more than capable of tackling the threats, however."

But, before Cosmo could pry any further as to what his duties _were_ exactly, Z flicked his hand, and the entire area began to...dissolve, and lose clarity. "Oh, whoops. Looks like our time is running out!" He commented in feign surprise, as The Count's shape too began to fade away. "Oh, and Cosmo...don't worry. You'll make a fine hero." His voice said, before that too disappeared.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 2, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?
Mansion - Dojo

The Amazing Cosmo!​*
He hadn't slept for a very long time. When he woke, Kevin looked down to his hands thoughtfully. He felt.. refreshed. Despite the lack of sleep. He felt stronger than he had in quite a while. Standing, slowly, Kevin popped his neck. The blonde haired drunk sat, cross legged, watching him intrusively. He was more cautious than to piss the lady off this time. "Hey, Sugarti-- er.. Teacher.. lady..."

The woman eyed him, her expression grim. Something had changed about him. He didn't look AS stupid or annoying. "What?"  She was drunk, and he was noisy. She had to resist the urge to punch him senseless for the hell of it. Still, she stood, walking from the corner of the room with her arms crossed beneath the hefty amount of chest flesh.

"How do you.. focus? Like.. say I wanna learn how to control my powers and stuff.. how do I do that..? Shooting over and over doesn't sound like it'd help..." He rubbed the back of his neck. "..I need more.. I guess.. control.. more skill. I need techniques.. and junk.." 

"Meditate.."  The woman instructed. Kevin started to ask how, but she pointed to the ground. When he sat, she sat across from him. Crossing her legs, she gestured for him to follow. "What's your name, brat?"

"The Amazing Cosmo, also known as The Prince of the City.. soon to be the Prince of the World." When she looked like she was about to punch him senseless he quickly said, "KEVIN! My name is Kevin! Damn lady, easy on the sexy. You wanna deprive the world of all of this orgasmic goodness?"


"I'm Hangaku. Pay attention, I'm only going to go over this once. Got it?!"

Kevin nodded, his expression suddenly dead serious. She smirked at that.. so he could appreciate a serious moment after all. Still, she was worried.. Was this wise..? If this boy began tapping into his well of spiritual power... it could be disastrous. She sighed. She simply had to hope she wouldn't regret it. Slowly, she began explaining to him how to meditate, and showing him how to do it by example first, before gesturing for him to repeat her actions. 

Soon both of them sat with their eyes closed, focusing, the air inside of the small room heavy with energy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Investigation II

---

*The journey was, blissfully, a rather short one. The distance from the small island their base was located on and the actual city itself was very small. Ditching his waterbike on the docks, Alex walked through the bay, hand kept carefully on his sabre in case of an attack. This was Saint Haven, during midnight. In an isolated area. That was practically _synonymous_ with the word 'danger'. Not to mention he was in North-East Saint Haven right now, the area inbetween the East, which was filled with gangs and mutants, and the North, where Mafia influence was at it's highest.

As it turns out, Alex's caution was well exercised, as he sensed a presence behind him. A mutant, presumably. Probably a low class one that was going to try and mug him from the way he was trying to stealthily stalk Alex. Sighing, Alex activated his left eye and spun round, taking out his sword and firing the blade at his stalker and moved in to close the distance between himself and the mutant. 

Though unexpected, the thug managed to narrowly avoid the blade by a few inches, it landing on the ground in front of him, stuck in the ground. 

"I don't wish to alarm you," Alex said from behind him, "but I have a gun pointed at your head."

Immediately, the mutant spun round, flailing his right arm wildly and knocking Wrath's hand just as he fired and followed up with a kick to the gun-hand. Wrath had already seen the attack plan from his eye, and moved in with his left arm, blocking the kick with the hilt of his sword, before putting away his gun and picking up the blade. The mutant, wary, moved away quickly, jumping onto a crate with near inhuman leg strength.

"If you would just come here and let me knock you out, this would be much easier for the both of us." Wrath said, attaching the blade back onto the hilt. Now that the mutant had jumped onto a somewhat illuminated area, he could make out some of his features. Lanky. Long, skinny arms and legs with messy brown hair and an appropriately terrified looking expression plastered onto his pale face. He kind of resembled a frog.

"No!" The frog looking man screeched. 

"Are you sure?" Alex pocked his pocket and made a jingling sound with the handcuffs he'd stuffed in them before he left. "Because I assure you, these handcuffs are much more comfortable than the tip of my sword."

Frog man's face turned an even paler shade of white as his eyes widened. He opened his mouth to speak, but no words would come out. Instead, he crouched down, in preparation to leap away and flee the scene...

But Wrath was too quick for him. Taking advantage of the mutant's surprise and moment of distraction, he once again closed the distance between the two and jumped up to where he was. Soaring above the frog-mutant, Alex slashed a horizontal wound across the man's chest, resulting in him fainting in the process. Taking out his cuffs, he bound his arms together and broke his two legs before continuing on his way.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 2, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Investigation III

---
*
The house the man lived in wasn't a particularly nice one, in Alex's opinion. It was ramshackle to the point of dilapidation. It stood alone, secluded from the other houses, placed in the far corner of an empty and dead road. A single window was lit up, and even the light was a very pale colour. The garden was a mess - a jungle of weeds and grasses. 

Tentatively, Alex approached the door and knocked on it lightly. The front door opened slightly with a noisy creak; clearly not oiled and poorly maintained, along with the rest of the house. "Do you have any idea what time it is, idiot? Go away!" the voice from behind the door shouted irritably. 

"Hello, James Jones," Alex said politely.

"That ain't me," the man replied equally irritably. "Get lost, or I'll call the cops on you."

"Is this any way to address family?" Alex raised an eyebrow. "You may not know me, but after you were jailed, I joined the Mafia as a replacement. My name is Joey. They call me the Silver Fist." He lied, and pointed to his suit. "See? I have the suit and everything."

James narrowed his eyes and peered at Alex carefully in the pale light, before nodding. "What do you want?" he said finally, after a long pause.

"I'd like to talk to you about someone, if you have the time. May I come in?"

"Sure," James shrugged, and a chain moving was heard as the door creaked itself fully open. "But I don't let people to bring weapons in here. You armed?"

"Nope." Alex lied.

"Show me your jacket."

Alex raised an eyebrow. "Oh, right," he said, "armed! Yes, I am a little armed. I have a sabre and a revolver. Those are _barely_ weapons, really." He took out his sabre and gun.

"Drop 'em." Jones commanded.

"Alright..." Wrath grumbled as he dropped the weapons by the doorstep and entered the porch. The wood was old, and creaked dangerously under their weight. The hall of the house greeted them with pale yellow light, and a fly flew at him, before quickly being swatted out of the way.

They continued walking right into the living room. A surprisingly big, but equally dirty and messy room littered with wrappers and cans of beer. There was a large dining dining table in the middle of the room with chairs around it. A few lamps hung delicately on the walls. 

"Alright, tell me who you are really."

Alex tilted his head and suddenly regretted leaving his weapons outside. "I have no idea what you're talking about."

"You're clearly not one of us," he shook his head, "so tell me who you are."

"What gave it away?"

"You did, just now," Jones grinned smugly. "And before, when you dropped your weapons. You said your name was Silver Fist, yet you carried a revolver and a sabre? How stupid do you think I am?"

"Regrettably not stupid enough to fall for my ruse." Alex answered.

"I'll give you a chance, though, just to humour you. What do you want?"

"Who is Red Hunter?"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 3, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Disappearance~*

After hearing the large commotion, Shannon quickly ran over to see what exactly had been going on. From her point of view things were being pretty chaotic. What seemed like a normal club had now become a fighting bar. However after a large brawl the cops showed up, asking for the arrests of Kevin, Alex, Alvie, Cece, and Jason. However they quickly tried to disprove their guiltiness to squeeze their way out of the situation. 

Shannon wasn't about to interrupt, if she were she'd only get in the middle of it, and that wouldn't help solve anything. However even so, the police decided to simply leave. This led Kevin to go out to the road, which prompted Shannon to follow. He was quickly confronted with some strange men, and she couldn't quite hear their conversation, but within moments the men had simply disappeared from her vision. 

 "What the hell happened!"

Shannon exclaimed, noticing they were completely gone. She tried to stay as silent as possible, as she didn't want Kevin to find out she was watching him. But truth is, why was she? Was she simply curious as to what was happening? Well perhaps, but she could be watching anyone if that were the case. Then is it because he's a alien? Maybe, that does add a bit of a coolness factor to him.

Regardless since everyone else had left, and she didn't want to exactly intrude on Kevin's personal life, she decided to head back to the mansion. She figured maybe others might be there that are still up at this time. Hell, they might be willing to go out and hit the town for the bit. She wouldn't mind a midnight walk at the moment.
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 3, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Mansion - 1:30 A.M.
+
The next morning, college days~

Side Quest initiated : Protoman

The fuck is a Protoman...?​*
_*Late that night*_

Kevin left the mission request, apply, and report room with a duty in hand. Take out some type of scheming robot builder. A hand rubbed the back of his neck as he groaned in irritation. That sounded highly.. irritating. But fun! As he walked the halls of the mansion the first person he noticed returning, exiting through the library, was Shannon. He smiled, now that's someone he'd like to tag along!

"When Awesome meets Amazing the sequel~" Kevin said with a grin, hands in his pockets. "I've got some kind of weird job.. er.. duty.. uh..whatever they call it. I've gotta take out a 'Protoman'. Should be easy enough, right?"  Hands escaping his pockets as his arms tucked behind his head, Kevin added, "I can't imagine going on some random adventure without a hot girl tagging along. So, what'dya say?" 

*The next day/morning*

Kevin was freshly showered, teeth brushed, hair combed, and dressed as stylish as a pampered brat like him oughta be. Now, Kevin had somehow managed to convince the collective college goers to attend school with him. He'd also managed to convince Alex and Alvie to assist him with this 'Protoman' issue. 

For both situations he figured it'd be easier for all of them to go as one group. However, once they got to the school itself, what Kevin discovered was not quite what he was expecting. What was a tall metallic security guard doing standing around...? Why were kids being shuffled into different lanes, and being forced to enter different doors? The discrimination was shocking, to say the least.

Kevin walked up, whoever else with him he figured would do the same after parking his glossy candy red Porsche. As he approached the school's front doors with Alvie, Cece, and Alex, he was stunned when the prejudiced machine scanned them.. and instructed Alvie to venture in through a different set of doors.

"The hell is this about?" Kevin demanded. He stepped closer to the machine to ask, "Why do they need to go through different doors?" The brainless machine just repeated the unfair instructions. "What the fuck is this about?!" Kevin blurted, not knowing Starr would be going through something similar at high school.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 3, 2012)

Previously

PR stunt from Hell

The morning turned out to be a disaster, the mutants affiliated with the team and some of the better known Mutants and/or Mutant right supporters of Saint Haven were all invited or requested to take part of whatever this Killgrave Industries reveal was about but there they were. The whole lot of them were seated on the left of the stage, in the center a screen and podium and to the right a bunch of empty suits employed by that company, or so Alvie assumed.

Turns out pretty much all the Mutants invited were there to function as trained bears in the media circus that was this event. The company proudly revealed a scanner that could detect the X-gene in a person and announced that all over town this device would be employed, ranging from airports to schools even. They were quick to add that it was entirely a security measure born from the steadily rising crime rate among mutants but it didn't sit right with Alvie, especially how the crowd gave a standing ovation. A mutant security measure invoked a response like that? It was expected but discrimination on that scale right out in the open was sickening.

That final slap in the face was when he was asked to be part of the demonstration, at a time like this it was so tempting to start tearing up the place, despite how well aware he was of the fact that it was exactly what they were hoping for....... But hey, he was only human, figuratively speaking of course. 

He was saved a distress call, team business apparently, there a disturbance at the water plant that required superhuman intervention and guess who happened to be closest to the scene. 

Present Time

This particular incident was as successful as the others this team had been involved in, they arrived to see an attack on the water plant and a single man was responsible for it. Largely due to the frustration and anger of the event that preceded this, the number of volunteers to jump in blind and take a swing at this guy was plentiful.

Whoever that guy was, before they were caught in avalanche, they could only assume that this was this guy's power but a little thing like that wasn't really on their minds at the time as this mission to detain an empowered criminal became a search and rescue. Powers or not, that volume of snow in combination with the confined space that was the water plant meant you were in a life threatening situation and situation could've been far worse without the intervention of an a blond woman and an elderly man who despite being unable to stand on his own power managed to locate every last buried victim, the woman turned out to a teleporter and took about 10 seconds to free everyone and move them to a nearby empty parking lot. 

Age and inactivity made the elder hard to recognize at first, but as soon as the first person mentioned the name "Gravitas!" Every last one knew who they were dealing with. Probably the most well known and feared mutant ever. 

He introduced himself, though his caretaker was quick to get him a seat, which took even less time than saving them all. And took the time to get to know every last one of them, it was hard to imagine that one of the world's most wanted men had an seemingly genuine interest in them. The little meet and greet quickly turned into a recruitment pitch though. Largely because of his reputation, and in particularly the body count he had to his own, they were rather nervous to turn down his offer but he seemed disappointed but accepted it. He left them with some cryptic words about an upcoming threat and shared that they were free to come to him for advice anytime assuming they didn't change their minds before that and did pick him up on his earlier offer.

It had been a lot to process, and their busy lives didn't permit them to take even a minute to sort it all out as besides the all the superhero nonsense they actually had to juggle the responsibilities of their daily lives as well. Considering their age, the majority of them were enrolled in the local college and guess what today was? Yup, introduction day so at noon they were expected to be on campus. 

They met up with Kevin, Cece and Alex there but it seemed that even that there first day of school wouldn't be one without problems. Keven passed trough the automated security checkpoint just fine, When Alvie tried to go after him though he was directed through a different set of doors and that metallic security guard seemed to focus on him. Gravitas' warning about machines being constructed to hunt down mutant came to mind, and Alf kept his eye on the thing as he walked though the indicated doorway.  Two steps in and all hell seemed to break loose, lights started to flicker and an alarm went off but while Alvie expected to be gassed. The sentry powered down and together with the rest of the security checkpoint all of it went off line allowing the rest of the group to pass trough freely.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 4, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven
Investigation III

---
*
The man laughed hysterically at Alex's question, and shook his head slowly. "Oh good God, kid. You don't know what you've gotten yourself into, do you? You'll just get yerself killed if you try and confront the Red Hunter, man. It might be better off if I just kill you right now."

Alex tilted his head to one side. "I don't want to threaten someone inside their own house," he said politely, "so if you'd step outside, where I have easy access to my weapons, then I can probably threaten you."

A small grin formed on James' face. "You're a funny one. But, I like you, I really do. So I'll give ya ten seconds to run away before I shoot you or somethin', how about that?"

Wrath arched an eyebrow. "Are you Mafia usually so generous?" 

James shook his head. "Nah, ex-Mafia. And I was joking. I'm really gonna' have to kill you now."

And reacting in an instant, Alex placed his hands under the table and flipped it over, crashing it into James, who managed to move out of the way just in time, having anticipated it. Following it up, Wrath grabbed his chair and smashed it at James, who...managed to parry it with his own chair. "I'm a master of chair fightin', you know. Ya picked the wrong opponent for this." He said, dropping his chair and proceeding to enter a martial arts stance.

Alex frowned as he picked up the two remaining legs of his shattered chair. "If you're a master of chair fighting, then why are you going to use martial arts against me?"

"Shut up."

Wrath closed his right eye, and his red eye begun to shine a bright red colour. James blinked in surprise, but quickly settled back down and charged towards Wrath, throwing a roundhouse kick to his right arm. Wrath saw the attack coming before with his left eye and jumped above the kick before swinging one chair leg at the leg, shattering it in the process. James roared in pain and backed up slightly, but Wrath didn't relent in his attack as he landed and quickly brought up his second chair leg and smashed it again his head, knocking him out cold. Bending down, Wrath opened his other eye and bound up the man's arm with some nearby rope.

"I guess I'll just go take you back for questioning now or something."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 5, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?
Saint Haven - College

Mutant drama? School work? Protoman? What a busy day!​*
Kevin took in his first day of college in typical playboy flirty fashion. He scored a few numbers, chatted up some students, as was his regular social butterfly self. In class, he fell asleep a few times out of sheer boredom, and was lucky enough to have a kind girl or person wake him. In science he wasn't so lucky...

"Ahem, isn't that right, Mr. Terrez?" The teacher asked. A few students glanced over and snickered, while some outright laughed. Kevin was in full snooze mode. Even without the snoring he was clearly out of it. Normally the teacher, Mr. Garrison, would let him fail to get a taste of the difference between high school and college. This boy, however, got 'special treatment'. At least, that's what he was told in a non incriminating fashion during his earlier office visit. "Could someone please wake up Mr. Terrez?"

Kevin jolted upright when poked, looking around and coughing, as he said, "Protoman!" The laughter grew in volume, and Kevin crossed his arms behind as he said, "Oh, uh, sorry Teach'.. I was.. busy listening in deep meditation mode."

The day came and went with odd little things happening. Mutants seeming to speak here and there and important issues in whispered voices. Also kids were gossiping about 'Saint Haven's heroes'. The team became.. celebrities now or something. Once Kevin got outside he overheard Mutant activist speaking out about future government plans to force mutants to become second class citizens. Laws, and whatnot. Things Kevin usually paid little to no attention to. Nearby humans spoke about the necessity of such laws.. and how St. Haven had gone all to hell due to the mutants in the mafia and the gangs.. 

"Damn.. the hell is going on here?" Kevin muttered. That was when he remembered the mission, and headed downtown, tires of is sports car screeching as he headed to the meeting spot that he and his allies selected. They needed to hunt down the one known as Protoman, and the scientist responsible for his creation. Stopping at a cafe, Kevin ordered chili cheese fries and a milkshake as he sat to discuss a plan with Alex and Alvie. He had no clue about the Gravitas thing, or that the Mafia was about to make their move soon...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 7, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
*Saint Haven - College
School Days, and the Robot

---

*The College was an okay place. A lot different to the military Academy he went to before he joined the army, but not in a bad way. The place wasn't quite as clean or as pristine as the academy, for starters. On the other hand, it was a lot more colourful, and generally felt a lot friendlier, which was a plus, he supposed. 

Another difference was the difficulty of the classes. He'd thought it'd take a while for him to adjust to taking 'normal' classes as opposed to ones which were more military based, but he found it surprisingly easy. History, for instance was exceptionally easy. He also enjoyed hanging around people his own age group - most of the people back at the academy were a lot older than him (and a lot stupider). 

In one lecture, though...

"Class, we have a new student coming here today." The teacher announced as he sat down.

"We know, he's right here." Another guy said, pointing to Alex.

"No, no," the professor laughed and pointed to the door. "She's not part of the, ahem, team, the Mayor assembled. Hm? Ah, you're here. Why don't you introduce yourself."

Alexander's eyes widened as an ever familiar silhouette appeared through the doorway. Muttering was heard, along with a single wolf whistle from the back of the class, followed by the sound of laughter as the teacher rolled his eyes.

"Hello," a pretty woman with brunette hair and a wry smile said as she entered the room. "My name is Regina Gladis. But you can call me Reggie."

"Hey, hey, she's pretty hot, isn't she?" The guy sat next to Alex prodded him and muttered into his ear. "Think I can score her number?"

"No." Alex answered back. 

---

Alex didn't order anything. He wasn't hungry. Quietly, he took out a toothpick from one of the little containers on the table and began fiddling around with it, before finally talking. "So, what's the deal anyway? We hunt down a rouge robot? Is that it?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 7, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Cafe

Diner and a mission

The first day of college was horrible, when he imagined it before he used to think it would revolve heavily around exciting new things and busy coeds but in practice it turned out to be a lot different. Besides the whole superhero foolishness that was slowly ruining his life, he already was rather paranoid and tended to assume the worst. The chat with Gravitas did not help, especially not when during the day either the team or mutants were the topic of conversations all over campus. With the latter it was generally that something needed to be done and for what ignorant reason the person in question had.

He was in no mood to deal with the nonsense of Kevin, it was really just the mention of a robot that caught his attention. While he hadn't been sure what to make of Gravitas' offer and words, the mention of machines being created to hunt down mutants played into the suspicions Alvie already had. With everything that was going on he found it hard to believe that this robot was unrelated. 

"So, what's the deal anyway? We hunt down a rouge robot? Is that it?"

"I'm actually more interested in who made this robot and for what purpose." Alvie replied. "So let's go already." It wasn't so much that he was incapable of forming a decent plan, it was just that he was completely incapable of seeing a need for it. Complacency and his experience so far with robots, which was limited to oneshotting one and frying another somehow simply by being too awesome, meant that he was expecting this thing to go easy.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 7, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Downtown, Little China

Downtown Showdown! Big Trouble in Little China!​*
Kevin finished his late lunch and stood, stretching a bit. "I dunno.. the mission said somethin' about taking out a random robot an'.. wait, we're going after the maker too? What if he has extra robotic Robo bald headed Leon bots?!" Kevin exclaimed, eyes wide. Before he could say anything more the sounds of an explosion going off on one of the outdoor store front televisions alerted Kevin to the current threat of the city.

Neck popping, Kevin took off with a swift dash. Running back, he had his 'Amazing Cosmo' outfit on. "Try to keep up boys!" Kevin taunted them, firing his lasers from his feet. He had more control than normal, which allowed them to not obliterate his shoes like last time.. but that didn't stop him from flying head first into the nearest wall. "Argh, fuck!"

Flipping backwards into several spirals, Kevin landed in a stumbling manner. Ducking, he tried it differently this time. Okay, one foot at a time. Kevin rocketed forward with a single foot, and then popped off of someone's car. "Hey asshole! Watch it!" Shouted a man in a mini van. Tumbling onto the street, Kevin said, "Ow.. uh.. sorry.."

Okay, attempt number three! Okay, THIS time it went better. He now realized that properly angling himself allowed for a better blast forward. Shooting forward he flipped, and landed, as two kids standing outside and watching gawked in awe. ""Cool.." A boy said. The kid standing beside him could do little more than nod in agreement. Having heroes in Saint Haven was already beginning to pull a warm reception out of those that wanted change.

That's when it started. People that not only supported the Mayor, or who didn't support the Mayor at all, cheered.. because either which way they saw the need for extraordinary protectors. "Psycom!" Some of them cheered. "Hey, it's Wrath!" Another cried, and others joined in. "The Amazing Cosmo!" Someone shouted the whole title. From there people randomly yelled, "Wrath!" "Cosmo!" or "Psycom!" They were growing in fame.. the whole team was, from protecting the Mayor, to fighting crime. Even the angel had been included in the fanlists.

Flipping, Cosmo landed to the district of the city that was quickly becoming desolate. Cop cars were flipped over and smoking, buildings resembling traditional architecture in China had giant holes blown into them, and in the midst of the chaos.. being pelted with various gunfire rounds while standing unharmed.. was the robot known as Protoman. Cops momentarily ceased firing and waited, hiding, to see what the newcomers could do. Cosmo opened with laser firing which reflected off of walls and bounced uselessly off of Protoman's sturdy metallic coating. It was ridiculously durable, he could already tell.

That's when he noticed it was.. glowing? As if charging up.. and then a giant ball of plasma came straight for them followed by a shower of smaller plasma bullets. Cosmo deflected many of them with his glowing blue lasers, the beams clashing with them narrowly, but the larger one he had to avoid. Then the robot was leaping high into the air, far beyond human capabilities, and was charging for another massive blast. "What in the hell is it using?!"

"You guys are weak! Those crappy lasers can't harm me!" Protoman declared, bragging. He then seemed to tap into hidden reserves in whatever was charging him, before going on the offensive, moving faster and leaping to unload another shower of plasma bullets, making them rain down upon the small group of gathered heroes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 8, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven _*
Versus Protoman

---

*Alex's eye glowed a familiar red as his precognition-enhanced left eye activated itself, revealing the safest route out of danger. Reacting immediately, Alex took out his sabres and, blurring out of sight, dashed through the plasma bullets. "Plasma bullets," Alex said, moving next to Cosmo. "Most likely from an internal energy source." He adds, getting into position. 

"A dangerous opponent, but nothing we can't handle," Wrath nods at the robot. "Think of this as practice session number one, I suppose."

And without another word, Wrath charged in, sabres both raised. To the average person, Wrath had become nothing but a blur, a blur with a small red light trailing behind where it's head supposed to be. Protoman, however, was not the ordinary man. He was a robot, and as such, he had built in sensors to detect and see through such speeds and calculate counter-attacks accordingly.

For the most part, Protoman remained impassive, though there was a small smirk that had begun to emerge on his face. He took aim, and fired off a large blast of plasma energy, that tore away at the very ground despite only grazing it lightly. Wrath dodged it quickly, having seen the attack coming even without his left eye, and flanked him from the right side, lunging into his buster arm with his adamantine sabre.

But too slow was this lunge, as the android had managed to react to it, placing in between the buster arm and Alexander's blade, his shield. Through the visor of the shield, he could distinctively make out the look of frustration, and then of contemplation on the human's face, as he dropped something on the ground before leaping away.

A grenade.

With a huge explosion, a cloud of dust quickly enveloped Protoman, temporarily blocking his line of sight and pushing him back slightly, even with his shield while Alex retreated back to his team. "This might be harder than I thought. The robot has an adamantine shield." He sighs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 9, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Saint Haven

Oneshotting robots all day everyday

"This might be harder than I thought. The robot has an adamantine shield." 

"I'll handle this, I'm like the robot whisperer."Alvie tagged in and jumped over to his target with one of those haphazard giant leaps of his though this time he landed pretty close to where he was aiming for, just a few feet in front of the center of the slowly dissipating dust cloud. 

If there was thing that he had in spades, it was confidence and his recent success with the things had made him believe he could pimpslap them all into submission with a single blow. With Protoman's vision obscured, Alvie took one of those casual swings of his and while it was blocked by the shield, Alvie did manage to knock it off it's feet. "See, I got this." He made the mistake of looking back to his sidekicks and was bombarded by plasma bullets to the back. While it stung like a bitch, it wasn't going to take the Dutchie down like that. 

By the time Alvie turned around and tried to take this gnat down, this gnat had closed the distance between and bashed Alvie over the head with the shield, causing the psionic to stumble backwards. Stunned Alvie was powerless to defend himself against the charged up blast that sent him flying, that big blast did more than just sting. This was probably the first time in years that he really got hit like that.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 9, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown Saint Haven

What's a teamwork...?​*
Kevin watched Alvie with the expression of 'ouch'. A news 4 helicopter filmed the skirmish, only to be gunned down by a giant blast from Protoman's blaster, the wave of circular plasma slamming into it. Sweeping a leg, Cosmo unleashed a larger beam which carried him to the helicopter swiftly. Reaching to rescue one of the reporters, Protoman's shield slammed into his side and Cosmo winced, slinging a hand while shouting, "JUMP!" The reporter and camera man leaped, the beam a surprisingly smooth ride that took them to the nearest rooftop. The helicopter itself descended, smoking, until it exploded. Seeing they were safe Cosmo rotated beautifully during his fall into a front wards flip, "..You son of a bitch!"

A beam, larger in size and fuller in density, and thus slower.. but sharper at the end swept downward. Eyes bulging in outrage at Protoman's attempt to kill the reporters, Cosmo's 'axe' slammed into Protoman, and though he tanked it, the shoving force of the sweeping beam sent him colliding hard with the street, shattering it into a wide series of cracks while the robot rattled hard under the beam's weight.

Landing, and panting.. Kevin didn't face Alvie. He wasn't doing too well after taking the mega blast Protoman dished out earlier. Kevin said, "..Hey, Al' and Al'.. I've got an ideal.."  Looking ahead as Protoman slowly and causally rose, uninjured, he said, "..Think you can disarm that asshole's shield, Alvie? Just for a second.. My beam ain't got the damage.. and Wrath is missin' the force.. I think if we work together and I give 'em a push with my beam to squeeze out some extra oomph we can fuck 'em up proper."  Kevin offered, realizing the usefulness of his old gang was missing.. they'd need to recreate something here.

Before they could put it into practice, Protoman was glowing again, and firing off a new series of the larger plasma balls, which trailed one behind the other swiftly. Kevin rolled to the side to avoid it, skidding, as he wondered how they'd get close to the thing.. it now knew about Alvie's leaping abilities, and since it had the speedy dash the chances of creating another opening in that manner was unlikely.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven_
*Versus Protoman*

---

Well this was great. Both his teammates were reckless and overconfident, and their first instinct in battle seemed to be 'charge in without thinking and hope for the best'. Alvie took a good hit back there, but he was pretty tough and survived. This would have been fine against an ordinary opponent, but this _wasn't_ an ordinary opponent.

This guy was tough, really tough. He was skilled, and fast too - obviously less so than he was, but enough to pressure all three of them to some degree, at least. The energy beams themselves weren't a huge issue since they could dodge them, it was his timing with them that was the most dangerous, and with Alvie and Kevin disregarding any form of strategy and rushing in without thinking, they practically did the robot's work for it.

That shield of his was an issue too. But with enough skill and timing, he could probably bypass it easily enough.

In the smoke and fire of the surrounding chaos, as people panicked around the streets, screaming in fright at the sight of the cannon and shield wielding red robot with a scarf, Wrath's eye glowed more intensely than ever, his power (unbeknownst to him) growing.

The new round of plasma charged shots flew at the team. Cosmo skidded out of way in time, while Wrath had already moved from his spot and to where Cosmo went, another grenade out, with his adamantine sabre in the other. 

"And?" Wrath raised an eyebrow. "You want to hit my sword with a laser and send it flying at the robot? Is that it? Because that's probably not going to work. Our opponent is fast, and skilled, and while my sword with your laser is probably faster, it's going to be flying in a linear direction. Unless the robot suddenly decides to stay still or something, the attack wouldn't hit. Even with my eye, we'd have to time it very, very carefully."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 10, 2012)

* Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!
Downtown - Saint Haven

Stupid Protoman and his stupid shield!*

"Uh, sorta! About the shield, that's what Alvie is for, I figure that'd distract 'em too." Kevin exclaimed while staying on the move. "Er, about the sword.." Leaning, plasma bullets whistling by him, Kevin finished with, "...I more meant shooting 'you' ahead." He could already imagine his expression, and before Alex could object, cried, "Hear me out! You're the fastest one here, if anyone can get close, it's you.. and without his shield, it'll be a perfect opening for me to tag the back of your arm or shoot you forward, you know, like an arrow.. you could use the momentum to just aim your super sword thingie and WHAM! Right through him!"

Cosmo looked up in time to see a car being kicked at them. "..What's he?" Eyes widening, Cosmo thrust his palms out, and dual beams pushed him away sending him flying backwards. "You son of a.." He prepared to unleash his beam, but the troublesome Protoman was nowhere in sight. That's when pain flooded through him. The distraction of a car flying rapidly at him was enough to place Kevin's mind elsewhere, before a shot to that back sent him crumpling to a knee, smoking. One of the larger blasts hit him dead on.

Everything seemed to go blank, searing pain racing through Cosmo's body. Narrowly, to survive, another beam escaped Kevin, this one as large and wide as he could manage off hand. Protoman stopped charging his finishing blow to use his adamantium shield and tank the blast which sent him flying backwards. Rising, slowly, on a wobbly knee, Cosmo panted while plotting. He ignored his bleeding and heavily bruised back. "All we need is an opening.. and you in close, Al.. I know we can take this fucker," Kevin panted.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Downtown Saint Haven // No Love for Barney Part 1

Sam rode slowly through the streets of the city.  He had a lot on his mind of late.  Hearing that Leon was involved with Luthor was disturbing to say the least.  Pretty much solidified that he was at least partially behind the attempt on Barrett's life.  Of course knowing and proving were two different things.  And while part of him would enjoy a blunt accusation all that would accomplish would be to get him watched more carefully.

Fortunately Sam didn't sleep much, not any more at least, so he had ample time to go over his thoughts.  And crime was always a problem.  He had heard about a string of bank robberies lately.  Quick smash-and-grab operations, over before the police could respond.  Security video caught the same guy each time, dressed up as that ridiculous purple dinosaur.  Sam never figured he'd get an excuse to hit him but he welcomed the chance to try.

The police were overstretched.  But even if they weren't they couldn't keep police at every bank all the time.  Sam could though.  Compared to what he had been doing covert surveillance of a handful of banks was fairly easy.  Beyond that it was just a waiting game.

He didn't have long to wait.  Part of "him" felt the sudden rumble of a wall collapsing, moments later the large purple form climbed through a new hole in the wall of the Western Branch of Saint Haven Credit Union.  Too far to catch him in the act, but that was hardly the point.  Sam made a quick turn west and headed for the bank while directing the part of him already there to land on the back of the purple menace.

While he road through the streets a part of Sam watched the costumed dinosaur plant explosives on the vault, blow the door, and load up a bag.  Less than two minutes and he was out the hole and moving.  Whoever he was he was professional.  The violet villain ducked out through his entrance hole and escaped into the sewer access just before Sam arrived.

Sam parked his bike and approached slowly.  Letting the costumed criminal have a bit of a lead, follow him straight to his mother's basement or whatever passed for his "lair."  After a moment Sam opened the manhole and dropped down.

His target was in no hurry.  Either he figured he had gotten away or his costume slowed him enough that he couldn't rush.  Likewise Sam crept quietly as well; following closely through the dark tunnels.  Unfortunately for Sam despite his care and his powers of observation he didn't notice the trip-wire until he stepped on it.  The thought barely had time to register when explosions deafened him and threw him forward, shrapnel digging into his back.

Flechette, fortunately, while very good at cutting tissue didn't actually do much in the way of destruction of tissue.  Sam pulled himself up quickly cursing his carelessness and the ever degrading state of his coat.  As his hearing recovered he was greeted by ominous singing.

*I hear you follow-ing me!
Sneaking around's not nice you see.
But you're here in my playground so let's have fun,
Say hello to my big gun!
*​As he finished he entered Sam's view.  True to his words he had produced some sort of automatic rifle from his costume and without further comment he sprayed bullets toward Sam.

Instinctively Sam dove for cover but there wasn't any to be found.  Bullets tore into him, cutting through muscle and bone, as his skeleton fractured Sam fell.  "*Well, that was easy*."  The Barney-clad bank robber commented as he chuckled to himself.

It took only a moment however for Sam to repair the damage that was wrought.  He stood slowly on aching limbs and grumbled in a dry voice, "*not hardly.  I'd say give up but I'm thinking my next coat's going to be purple dinosaur leather.*"

"*Let's pretend that you stay dead this time!*"  The rifle-wielding-raptor shifted the gun to one hand firing wild inaccurate shots as his other hand pulled out something.  As Sam struggled to close the distance he realized it was a small bar of plastic explosives.  Sam dove as his opponent threw his makeshift grenade.  A second later a much larger explosion rocked the tunnel and the flash of fire and roar of the explosion drowned out everything else.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*

 *~A Hard Day~*

This day wasn't exactly how she had planned it. First of all there were mutant detectors at the front of the school here, making it seem like all mutants were terrorists or something. Seriously, she can expect people to want to throw bombs and knives away at a airport, but no one can choose to be born with their powers. Just like with teenagers, you shouldn't categorize all the mutants based on the five you've seen in your life, some may be nicer than others.

However luckily for her by the time she reached the front of the line the power for some reason shut off, allowing her to gain passage. For the rest of her day her classes were as they were like at her old high school, relatively easily. However she'd have to take Calculus BC at the nearby college, due to the fact that they only taught up to Calculus AB at the high school.

On her way out though, was not nearly as lucky. She passed through the detectors and the alarms rang, and a robot told her to freeze. She didn't feel like disobeying what it had ordered. Quickly some staff appeared and slowly surrounded her, asking her a few basic questions. One of which was, how she managed to make it in without alarming it in the first place. After explaining the whole misunderstanding they allowed her to go, but decided to keep watch after her.

She made her way to the college, where once again, the alarms triggered. Instead of telling her to freeze, the machine told her to go through a different door. Why? Perhaps so they could question her, so they could detain her, so they could get rid of a possible mutant threat because they were ignorant. Regardless of the situation she decided to follow what was asked and went through the proper door.

She was immediately stopped and asked of her purpose. She showed her class at the college and simply reasoned that she wanted to get through, however as life would have it, the man wouldn't allow it to be that easy. He forced her to demonstrate her powers and explain to an extent what she could and could not do. After basically giving herself up he allowed her entrance, especially since she was still simply a (as he put it) naive high school student. 

Finally making it to her first Calculus BC class she felt a bit awkward. In the class were many College students, those that looked a lot older than her. She wondered if anyone thought she should leave, or her being there was simply a joke. Regardless she focused and stayed throughout the class. Once over she quickly left, wanting to leave this day behind, it was definitely worse than she originally would have imagined, but at least it's over with for now.

Then she remembered a few people were going on a mission to stop that robot after college today. Her calculus class started after most of their classes ended so she was pretty behind, but even so she could probably still lend a helping hand. But before she could continue about thinking of how much help she could potentially be, she heard a large crushing sound coming from downtown, and decided it was best to just help no matter how helpful she'd actually  be. Not caring about her attire, she jumped in the air, created two make shift wings, and darted downtown to try and help the others. 
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown - Saint Haven

Protoman is Invincible?​*
Weaving, ducking, and rolling Kevin avoided the yellow pellets that were fired quicker, as well as the bigger blasts. He was still in pain, ears ringing from the shot he took, but he didn't have time to think much of it. He was completely in survival mode. Time seemed to go into slow motion as he avoided the gunfire spam. Gritting his teeth, Kevin felt something in him tingle, and swept a hand, a harder laser tagging Protoman's leg hard enough to knock him off balance. Kevin, unfortunately, caught a plasma ball to the shoulder at the same time.

Slamming into a car hard enough for his back to snap if it wasn't for his inhuman durability, Kevin coughed up blood and flopped forward, feet touching the ground before the rest of him could, or would. "Damn.. for a hunk of metal you sure are pissy! S'matter?! You need a pad Protobitch?"  Kevin taunted him, drawing the enemy gunfire. He figured it'd give his friends the necessary opening.

Standing his ground, Kevin engaged him in a shoot out, ignoring the pain best he could as lasers met plasma bullets. They were slower, but packed one hell of a wallop. When the bigger shots came, Kevin skidded to the side, and fired a larger one himself, which his ranged opponent deflected. "You guys are pathetic!" Protoman taunted them, leaping away to lift another car.. this one had people in it. Kevin lunged as it was thrown, shouting, "I got it!" and caught it. He collided with a wall, and grunted in agony, falling with the car toppling onto him right as Shannon arrived on the scene, pixel wings flapping. "Fuck.. no I don't."

The family scrambled out of the car, but soon became hostages, ducking and screaming which Protoman shot at them to force the heroes into action. He was soon firing at whatever civilian tried to stick around and watch, deciding to alter his strategy and keep the heroes on their toes. 

Standing, his teeth grit in frustration, he decided to bide his time.. if they could get rid of that shield.. he'd have an open shot.
Moving from


----------



## Island (Aug 13, 2012)

*Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven - Downtown, Little China*

*A Learning Experience*​
An unassuming young woman with strangely average proportions and average complexion slowly read a sign that said “Wel-come to Little China!” The odd woman bore nothing but a purple top, ripped jeans, and a pair of converses – no phone, no wallet, and no identification, and didn't seem bothered whatsoever. Instead, she scratched her streaked brown hair and pondered, _"The architecture and color selection is different. I should investigate this phenomenon."_

The young woman, Stella, began to wander down the strangely vacant street oblivious to the war zone that existed only a block away.

_“This place appears to be a cultural and ethnic pocket for a particular minority group. This is fascinating – the humans within this area identify with their ancestral roots but also adopt the customs of earlier settlers. It would be pot of stew, perhaps a plate of salad, where each unique culture retains its identity but joins together to form a more unique one.”_ Stella contemplated the many aspects of human culture and civilization as she walked. The seemingly young female looked up from her trance, however, and noticed a drastic change in scenery. Traditional Chinese architecture turned into smoldering ruins and craters, _“Is this perhaps a form of modern human expressionism?”_

The transcendent kneeled down to examine the scorch marks along the sidewalk she strolled upon. She noted, _“Heat damage, most likely from a laser or plasma weapon. I didn’t know humans had mastered this kind of technology yet. Is it practical, I wonder? Perhaps this is an experiment to test the effectiveness of energy weapons in urban combat. It's also possible that the humans use heat weapons to demolish aged infrastructure."_

Stella stood back up and scanned the horizon. There was somebody. It appeared more machine than man, but it was clearly the alpha male. At its feet were a handful of humans, one male, one female, and one or two children. She wondered _“The demolition project seems the most logical. It appears that this urban center has suffered years of decay and degradation. If the humans do not restore it soon, crime and poverty are sure to rise while literacy rates plummet. However, this does not explain why a small family would be present at a demolition site. I should inquire.”_

There were also three or four other humans present on the battlefield. These humans, however, seemed significantly weaker and less intelligent than Protoman, and Stella knew that it was customary in human culture to attend business with the topmost representative of an institution.

Roughly twenty meters behind Protoman, the seemingly weak and innocent human female approached. She called out to Protoman when she reached speaking distance: “Excuse me, artificial intelligence. May I inquire on the circumstance? What has happened to this communal cluster for the “Chinaman” minority group?”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Downtown - Saint Haven, Little China

Is she crazy?!
​*​​
You know those times where things are happening... they're all dramatic and whatnot... and then something happens to make you wonder what the fuck is going on in the world while simultaneously killing the tension? This was one of those times. The stranger had an odd familiarity about her, but that didn't matter. What happened was the current issue. Protoman was about to shield bash her into oblivion.

"Argh, BAD FOREIGNER, BAD!" Cosmo shouted. A full speed beam, the closest thing he could manage towards an actual laser, shot him forward at a hazardous speed. As he rode the laser Cosmo realized that he needed to time this just right. Shoulder ramming Protoman during his shield dash of doom, Cosmo sent out a soft beam, no harder than a push, to send Stella stumbling out of harms way. His reward? Well, a series of brutal bumps and thwacks against the hard asphalt. "Ngh! Oof! Fuck!"

Still, whoever she was, she helped distract Protoman from the victims, so that was helpful. "Okay, lady, run! He's a bad guy! You know, evil?! 'Your soul is _mines_~' type guy! Get it?!" Cosmo blurted, trying to explain as he resumed dodging plasma fire and beam blasting back at him.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 17, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Mansion Base

For the greater good​*​​
Masaru stood in Mayor Higgin's private office with his hands in his jacket pockets. His legs were slightly spread, and his hood lay flat against his back. He looked stern as usual, but didn't come across as rude or rebellious. When the plump man behind the desk finished speaking, Masaru took that as his turn to talk. "So you're recruiting civilians to do vigilante work." Masaru deduced, his stare unwavering. His reaction might've come across as bold, or even rebellious, but to Masaru he was clarifying.

Higgins nodded, slowly, and said, "If you choose to word it like that young man, but I wouldn't exactly call this a vigilante organization." He leaned forward, his forearms on the desk and his plump fingers crossed. "I'll be frank. I need you, Masaru. You've got not only experience with this sort of thing.. but amazing potential. You can bring your knowledge to the forefront."

Masaru bowed his head, sighing. "I don't trust it, Mayor. It doesn't make sense. Why not just make another squad like Tank?"

Barret eyed him, worriedly, and sighed. "I guess I'll take that as a no. I'm sorry to have wasted your time, Mr. Zimmerman."

Standing straight now, heels close by and arms tucked behind his back, he said, "I'll accept it. I have to make sure this is legit, and that Saint Haven doesn't end up getting more chaotic than it already is. I do have one condition though," Masaru warned. Higgins nodded, gesturing for him to go on. "You tell me the real meaning of this gathering. I believe trust is mutual, sir, and if I'm to trust you I feel the need to know the true purpose of this get together. There is no need for such a group when the team could ideally perform similar duties with law enforcement. They would not only save millions, this looks as if it cost them billions. Unless the government is planning something unique and covert things don't properly add up."

Barret looked down, conflicted. If he told this young man the truth.. it'd be his ass.. however, if he didn't.. So far only two people knew the truth. Sam/Sleuth and Wrath/Alex. This would make three. Looking up, his expression sterner than normal, Mayor Higgins said, "I know your abilities.. can we speak somewhere more.. private?"

Nodding, Masaru walked behind the desk and gently touched the Mayor's shoulder. In lesser time than it'd take to blink an eye.. they were gone without a trace.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2012)

*Arrival at the Mansion *

Rasphiel enters the mansion, and sees it's as vast and expansive as it looked from the outside.  Luxurious and colorful, it truly is fit to house a whole group of superpowered idiots.  The mansion is basically the airship but, well, bigger and even more extravagant.  There's even an entire library, housing thousands of books, and it looked possible to get lost in it.  For all its hugeness and complexity, there's only one thing bothering Rasphiel about it.

It's completely empty.

Was he really out for that long?  Teleporting that many times in one day can do a number on him, but even he didn't expect to be out cold for so long that by the time he came to his feet, the entire damn mansion is as lively as a graveyard.

_Well, looks like nothing's going to piss me off after all.  Still, I need to work with those morons a bit more, get a feel for how they synchronize with each other.  If I'm going to wipe out the worst filth this shit planet has to offer, I don't have much choice but to do that._

Rasphiel took a deep breath and bellowed as loudly as he could, *"IS ANYONE STILL ACTUALLY IN HERE?!" *

He heard his voice echo across the mansion halls.  If there's still anyone in the place, that person's bound to hear something.


----------



## Island (Aug 18, 2012)

*Stelara Fjara*
A Few Days Ago

*Transmission Receivers, Part I​*
A small electronics store exists somewhere on a lonely corner on the far end of town. Nobody would ever go there if they didn’t about it, and it’s mostly a hub for the locals to buy old televisions, computer parts, and scratched DVDs. The building is brick, riddled with graffiti, and the only entrance is an old wooden door that is about to fall off its hinges. Most notably, however, is a huge display window, once proud and spectacular but now cracked and decrepit. On the other side of the glass are several tube televisions, antennas, static, and all. Each one is tuned into a different station, and they are turned onto closed captioning for outside viewers to get an idea of what is happening on-screen.

One such observer was Stella. She, or it, appeared to be a young woman with purple highlights and ripped jeans but was actually a transdimensional energy being. She put her face up to the glass and peered through at one of the televisions. There was a man in a blue suit and red tie discussing current events. She didn’t know why he was there or what he was talking about; her English was still shaky, and she caught every third word that came on screen. It was confusing enough to read one dialogue, but there were also bars and banners along the top and bottom of the screen that advertised products, told stocks, and relayed random tidbits of news.

Finally, she focused the entirety of her attention on the newscaster’s dialogue. She read: “Today, unknown forces attacked and destroyed City Hall. The mayor and his league of superheroes fly off in what appeared to be a huge government airship. It’s unknown how many people were injured during the attack and who is behind this dastardly act. Please join us tonight at 7:00 PM at the debate rages on: Should the government employ superheroes? Should mutants be allowed to roam freely? Should-“

Suddenly the television screen went black.

Stella thought to herself, “Perhaps I should procure one of these transmission receivers so that I may learn more about the humans and their culture."

After a few moments of deliberation, Stella made up her mind. She turned away from the now-black television screen, went through the old wooden door, and into the electronics store. Inside was much more than she could have ever imagined. There were shelves upon shelves of busted and broken electronics. There were bulb televisions, cassette players, and other dated technology that nobody really wanted. To Stella, however, this was fascinating. She just recently learned that the humans mastered transmission devices, but now she knows that they have also mastered sound manipulation and light projection.

Distractions, distractions! There would be more time to study human technology later. For now, Stella refocused her attention toward purchasing a television. She approached what appeared to be a counter; it was leaning to one side and cluttered with tools, wires, and computer parts. There was also a dusty old cash register – probably empty – and a sign with big red letters that read “NO REFUNDS!”

“Excuse me! Vendor!” Stella shouted into the abyss of electronic disparity, “I have come to barter for one of your transmission receivers!”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 18, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel

Saint Haven - Mansion / Base

An invasion...?​​​*​
The fallen angel's cry didn't descend upon deaf ears. He walked to his location, needing someone to handle something. He'd make up a story, but it would actually be a plan to take care of some very troublesome pests. As he prepared to address Ras, there was a moment that he felt unusual. Ras would be sensing the same bizarre sequences of flashes. Despite having a human brain, the sent the massage to him through technological means. An invasion was being planned for the planet.. and would be carried out, if they weren't helped.

The coordinates were given to both Ras and Leon, and the warning and plea for help, combined, ended. Leon stood there, a grim expression on his face. "I take it I'm not the only one that heard an intergalactic stress call." Leon said, attempting to sound lighthearted about it, but he knew the matter wasn't funny at all. Walking forward, his arms crossed, Leon said, "I don't believe we're met. Leon. Leon Jenkins. Are you on the pay roll or sight seeing?" Leon asked, clarifying. He needed to get an ideal of exactly who, or what, he was dealing with.

Pausing before entering the office, he sat, kicking his legs on the desk before making a call and typing the mission into the database. It'd cost a ridiculous amount of money to equip one of their ships for this.. and though he didn't much care for the heroes.. he did care for his planet. "Yes, it's Leon." He explained the situation, and his eyebrows knitted when they started laughing. "I don't see what's funny mutha fucka, this is a real threat!" The laughing continued, and the man hung up on his higher ups, placing a hand on his face. He was frustrated.. and realized they'd need to go about this on their own.. or provide proof.

"Looks like we're on our own," Leon said, massaging the back of his own metal neck in an attempt to seem human. "Any ideals?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven_
*Versus Protoman*

---

Wrath deflected another round of plasma shots with his adamantine sabre. This was getting tedious now. Protoman was exploiting the surroundings by throwing cars and buses with people in them at them, knowing they'd have to react somehow to save them. Cosmo already took quite a beating for his troubles.

The only one who hadn't taken a direct hit yet was Wrath, who was careful to stay at a distance and analyze the robot's movements. His precognition eye gave him an idea of his general attack pattern, but Protoman seemed to be responding accordingly to Wrath's movements too.

Another car came flying at him, and from what Wrath could see, this one had a small family inside it too. About three people.

"_Damn bastard..._" Wrath grumbled, as he jumped up above the car, and at the precise moment where the roof was facing upwards, Wrath sliced it open with his sword, revealing a small family of three. The two parents were unconscious, and there was a small blonde haired kid in the back. He could make it. Wrath reached in a hand and one by one, pulled the family out, before getting up to jump off the car himself when...

His jacket got stuck in an edge he'd forgot to cut off. "Fuck." He muttered.

The car continued to fly, and crashed into another building, exploding in a loud and thunderous boom whilst the windows of the building shattered and rained down onto the debris and Wrath.

A long and painful silence followed.

"Weak!" Protoman laughed and raised his buster arm up in victory.

"I'm not dead yet, you damn piece of scrap." Wrath growled, emerging from the fire and smoke of the destroyed car, bleeding in the forehead and in the side, with his shirt slightly charred, but otherwise intact from the fires. He dusted off his shoulder and took out his other sabre. Despite everything that happened, he couldn't help but smile a bit. He was going to enjoy this. "It's been a while since anybody has been able to make my blood boil like this. Consider yourself lucky, Protoman. You're going to get a live glimpse of the reason why they named me Wrath."

The last thing Protoman saw was a blur, and suddenly, Wrath's dark silhouette filled his vision instead, left eye glowing an intense red light. Wrath roared, and slashed in a wild flurry against his opponent. Protoman managed to block most of them with his shield, though a few of them managed to make it past it and cut into his arm. While the shield obscured the robot's vision, Wrath dropped down a grenade and leaped behind Protoman.

An explosion instantly followed. On instinct, with his danger sense overriding his body, Protoman jumped back from the explosion...

...and straight into Wrath's sword, as it burrowed deep into his side. Electricity cackled from the wound, and Protoman winced his pain. "*Tell me, do robots experience fear?*" 

Protoman responded to his question with a lightning fast jab at Wrath's sound with his buster arm, and grunting in pain, he loosened his grip on the sword ever so slightly. But a single moment of weakness was more than enough for Protoman, who proceeded to ram his shield into Wrath with such force that he was sent sliding back straight into a lamp boast, having manage to barely slow himself down by stabbing the ground with his remaining sabre.

With his left hand, Wrath felt his stomach, then rib cage, and grimaced in pain. A few broken ribs here and there, but nothing that would stop him from fighting, thankfully. He charged again, but this time Protoman was more ready, having already charged up a plasma shot, he released it and shot it at Wrath, but...

It missed, exploding behind Wrath in a brilliant explosion of fire and light as he continued to charge towards Protoman, roaring while his eye produced a thin red line of light that trailed behind Wrath. He lunged for his shield this time, stabbing through the small glass visor at the top and nearly into Protoman's head itself, before he bashed Wrath away with his shield again.


----------



## Island (Aug 18, 2012)

*Stelara Fjara*
Saint Haven - Little China

*Back on the Battlefield​*
Stella was about to extend a hand of friendship to the artificial intelligence, but the next thing she knew, she was toppled over by a strange boy and now laid face first on the ground. It took her a second to recover, and she looked around with a puzzled expression. The boy shouted at her "Bad!” “Evil!” and “Your soul is mine!” At first Stella thought that she was threatening her, but then she realized that this boy saved her life, that she had made an error in judgment, and Protoman wasn’t what she originally thought.

The female rose to her feet, wobbled slightly, padded off the dust, and then scratched her head in contemplation.

_“Perhaps he is an artificial intelligence that is looking for a soul. Maybe he is a religious radical that steals souls to appease his deity. No matter the reason…”_ Then she announced to Protoman, “Souls are unique and beautiful, and I cannot allow you to steal them from the innocent. It has become apparent to me that you are a malevolent creature, and I will do everything in my power to stop you!”

Stella’s face suddenly turned serious; her eyes narrowed, and her eyebrows curled downward. Then, her hands began to glow a deep purple, and pieces of road and rubble lifted up around her. With her telekinetic powers, she began to hurl them two at a time at Protoman while he was distracted with Cosmo and Wrath, the latter of whom did significant damage against this foe but almost at the cost of his life.

However, the cybernetic warrior turned his attention toward Stella and fired a frightening plasma beam in her direction. She ducked, and narrowed avoided disintegration.

“Adolescent human males!” She directed at Cosmo and Wrath, “You do not want your souls stolen, and there is power in numbers! It is therefore beneficial for us to establish an alliance to combat this artificial intelligence! Please formulate a strategy with me so that we may destroy him!”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™
Saint Haven - Little China

Time to unite​*​​
Cosmo was thinking along those exact same lines. "Let's, uh, rush 'em from different sides!" Cosmo yelled. He looked around, confused on what else to do. He wasn't very good at coming up with strategies.. and the last one with Psy and Wrath was the best he could come up with. 

Running forward, Cosmo remembered what he experienced with Z.. and what he just witnessed with Protoman. Pointing a single finger forward, it began giving off a brilliant neon blue glow. Cosmo shot forward a blast, but did so at his feet, which Protoman blocked. A split second later, a thin blue laser shot forward, hitting far harder and faster than the previous beam. It still lacked true piercing power, but it struck like a ridiculously hard punch. Protoman's head jerked back, as his back collided with a car, denting it heavily.

Ignoring any pain and fatigue for the task at hand, Cosmo's glowing fingertips began firing quicker rays, which Protoman found greater difficulty blocking. A charged blast shot forward, which Cosmo rolled to the side of, his shots at least making Protoman jerk to and fro now, as if being violently wailed upon. This, Cosmo realized, would provide his allies with a greater opportunity to pull off a counterattack.

Protoman now took Cosmo as a viable threat! Well, more like an immediate nuisance. The machine kept an eye out for his allies, but Cosmo was beginning to form himself a budding attack pattern now. Dropping onto his palms Cosmo performed a break dancing feat, legs swinging around him. When his legs were swinging forward they were charging until Cosmo grinned and cried, "Laser Whip!"[/COLOR] Did he just name his attack? He just named his attack. Still, the laser shot out as a sweeping beam, so low to the ground but fast and forceful now that it tripped Protoman, sending him clanking embarrassingly to the sidewalk.

Protoman was enraged and shamed. The robot darted forward with a sudden shield dash, the shield bashing Cosmo's chest only for Protoman to follow suit. The rough shove sent Cosmo's body crashing into a car. Grimacing during the impact, Cosmo was glowing and charging, and suddenly shouted, "Laser Bomb!" From every direction around Cosmo, a bubble of the glowing blue energy erupted, sending Protoman flying backwards. Twirling, performing a sideways horizontal spin in midair, Cosmo glowed as he extended an arm and yelled, "Laser Hatchet!" A laser chopped down swiftly, nailing the top of Protoman's head roughly.

Protoman as also charging this time, however, and fired his plasma cannon with enough force to slam into Cosmo with stunning damage. Cosmo's back hit the ground and he lay there.. barely conscious, his entire body stinging with pain. The clanking footsteps of Protoman sounded the robots approach. Growling, Cosmo sat up, and then flopped forward.. barely able to move. "Okay copy cat. It's over for you." Protoman bragged. He fired, but Cosmo shot faster, discreetly charging his fist to nail Protoman with a forceful laser blast a split second before he got finished off. Cosmo's forehead hit the pavement, then, as Protoman's shot was fired uselessly into the sky.. while he flew towards Wrath.. the beginning of, Cosmo hoped.. a three way assault to finish the machine off.. but it surprised them before.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 18, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> *Leon Jenkins - Steel
> 
> Saint Haven - Mansion / Base
> 
> ...



Rasphiel looked at the man with a thinly veiled expression of disgust.  However, that's the way he looks at every other human being.  He would look at mankind the same way mankind views cockroaches.  However, he swallowed his distaste and attempted, with great difficulty, to be as diplomatic as possible.

"I'm not on anyone's payroll", he replied.  "I just got dragged into this shit and here I am."

Ras then thinks about the varying flashes in his head.  It was a disorganized mix of images, but the message was clear.  The planet is going to be invaded by...something.  He didn't care about the human populace, nor did he care all that much about the planet.  But he was still on the damn shitball, and like hell he'd let these bastards get him.

"As for ideas, I don't have any.  We can't exactly face an entire fucking invasion force on our own, so we'd probably need to..." cringing at the mere thought, and feeling bile rise up from his throat at what he's about to say, "gather the 'heroes' for this." 

_I'm already regretting what I just said._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven_
*Versus Protoman*

---

Wrath grinned. Cosmo had improved a lot in a remarkably short amount of time - maybe there was hope for the kid after all. 

But there wasn't any time for praise right now; that would come later. Right now, there was a robot flying towards him at high speeds. 

He gripped his sword tightly in his hand and winced in pain. He was far too injured to continue fighting like this, but...he should have enough energy left in him for a little while longer. Getting up, he leaped and jumped towards the flying Protoman and ran him through again, through the stomach. He _had_ originally aimed for the neck, but he was too exhausted to accurately hit it.

With another cackle of electricity, the sabre pierced through the stomach like a hot knife through butter. But this time, Wrath didn't have the energy to continue running him through, and let go, before promptly dropping to the ground.


----------



## Island (Aug 18, 2012)

*Stelara Fjara*
Saint Haven - Little China

*Beginning of the End...?*​
Protoman grimaced and slowly pulled the blade out of his stomach. He considered snapping it right there but realized that revenge would be a lot more sweet if Wrath was struck down with his own saber. This thought, the thought of extracting slow and painful revenge on Wrath and finally killing him with his own sword, brought joy to Protoman?s artificial heart. Tightening his grip on the weapon?s hilt, Protoman threw his arms into the air and prepared to slice away at the fallen hero?

_*Craaaaaack!*_

A metal street sign shattered against Protoman?s right temple. He dropped Wrath?s saber and stumbled to his side. ?What the hell?s going on? Where did that come from?? He cursed, still slightly dazed and disoriented.

Then, like a javelin, the sign?s pole rushed with the intent of running him through. Quick to react, Protoman grabbed the street post midflight and bent it over backwards between his fingertips. He then found the source of the misguided traffic signs: Stella. The young woman stood bravely on the battlefield without fear of Protoman and proud to support her makeshift allies in this fight. She demanded ?Intelligence, this is your last chance to surrender before you are destroy-?

Her long winded speech ended abruptly.

*Smaaack!*

Stella?s telekinetic powers couldn?t save her from this. Before she could finish her sentence, Protoman rushed at her and brought his fist down upon his opponent?s face. Stella tumbled and rolled and collapsed on her back. Meanwhile, Protoman had made up his mind: Stella first, then Wrath and finally Cosmo. He raised his beam weapon and charged it up. He would obliterate Stella and run Wrath through with that sword. Only then would, the fun begin. With nobody to protect Cosmo, the artificial warrior could break his bones one-by-one and extract his revenge for all the damage they had done to him.

?Human! Now!? Stella called to Cosmo to deliver a finishing blow from behind!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Saint Haven - Little China

The robot's puppeteer​*​​
"Do this, do that.. I guess I'm just to Amazing to not steal the show," Cosmo jokingly boasted, staring ahead, panting. A perplexed look grew when the opening created was handled by Psycom, was he even conscious..? The dude looked to be completely out of it.. and Cosmo would've sworn he detected a growing aura. It would go unseen by human eyes, but the attack itself was crackling, purple, and quite visible as it slammed into Protoman's arm with incredible force, snapping, denting, and twisting as the metallic limb was blasted with a multi directional assault.

Protoman's arm would've survived the unexpected psychic thrashing, but the adamantium shield weighed his arm down, forcing it to fall and crack the street. Cosmo saw what appeared to be rage on Protoman's face.. It made him feel odd.. to fight such an entity now. He seemed so.. alive. Turning, buster cannon facing Psycom instead, he began charging brilliantly.. and Cosmo was already doing the same. "Laser..." his accuracy was one of Cosmo's strong points... one eye squinting... he finished charging up his new attack and said, "...Bazooka!" A sharp streak of laser shot forward and cut off as it entered Protoman's arm, venturing deep into the robot's metal body. As Cosmo expected, the attack drained him, and his forehead hit the street.

Protoman's head snapped side to side as the beam erupted inside of him, bursting into countless beams that violently ricocheted inside of him, zipping to and fro for release. His inner circuiting was hit more times than he could count, and Protoman's charging blast whiffed. Slowing down, he said, "Stupid... humans... this isn't over... Doc' is gonna..."  He shut down before he could finish, standing motionless in the street, like a robotic statue.

"Doc'...?" Cosmo repeated out loud, perplexed. He somehow felt that this wouldn't be the end of things. Before he could finish Protoman stood upright, as if recharged, but it seemed to be some back up last ditch effort thing. Cosmo weakly stood, posing for a second round despite being out of energy, but the robot instead took off. Attempting to follow him, weakly, Cosmo had no ideal that Protoman, currently on autopilot, would be leading him right to his creator's secret base.


----------



## Island (Aug 19, 2012)

​*Stelara Fjara*
Little China, Saint Haven

*Formalities​*
Surprisingly unscathed except a huge gash across her face, Stella rose to her feet and approached the fallen hero. She extended her hand in friendship to this ?Cosmo? and spoke, ?This artificial intelligence should not be allowed to roam free especially if there is a serviceman ready to reconstruct it. What is worse is if the one called "Doc" seeks to construct more of these war machines. Perhaps you should collect your allies and follow the machine to its source so that we may destroy it. If you will have me, I would like to accompany you; for the greater good of this world, I cannot allow soul-snatching machines to roam free.?

Then she looked toward Wrath. She continued, ?However, your ally looks weak and the other is nowhere to be seen. Perhaps you should regroup and revitalize at a local medical facility. Regardless of your choice, I will pursue this artificial intelligence. As I have stressed, I cannot allow it or its creator to destroy your beautiful urban center and steal the souls of the innocent.?

Suddenly it dawned on her.

"Ah yes, I almost forgot!" She blurted.

"In your culture, it is customary for two strangers to introduce themselves before attending to business, correct? I am Stelara Fjara. You may refer to me as Stella, the English variant of my name." The female explained, "What may I call you and your allies?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel

Mansion Base - Saint Haven

Intergalactic​*
Leon was getting a feel for the person. He seemed to hold some contempt for the heroes as well. That, or something else. They were thinking along the same lines, though, and he finished keying the mission in. "They'll handle this now..." He was disturbed by the Mayor entering the room with Masaru.

"Handle what now, Leon?" Higgins asked, before nodding to Ras. He was smiling, but inside, he held strong distrust for Leon. Facing the nigh android, Higgins waited for an answer. "An alien.. invasion, possibly." Leon attempted to explain.. a look of awkwardness forming. Extraterrestrials were unlikely real to the majority of the world.. but many humans believed in them nonetheless. Some even assumed that's where the mutant gene originated.

"Goodness, what..? Aliens, Leon?" The man said nothing, fingers crossed, his feet on the desk. Sighing, the plump mayor turned to face the door, "First, we need to focus on keeping our word.. and cleaning up Saint Haven." Glancing to the television monitor in the room, Higgins watched a reporter give an inside scoop on the Protoman fiasco downtown. "It seems they're already doing a good job.."

"Higgins, this is serious!" Leon barked, a fist banging the table. "Both of us saw this.. we don't have time to run around chasing the mafia!" "I'm not changing my mind, Leon." Higgins snapped, and stormed out of the room, Masaru following closely behind him.

When he left Leon faced Rasphiel. "This _will_ be handled." Storming out of the room, he began calling the mafia, bypassing the others. He went straight to the source.. needing this handled in style. It was a new age for Saint Haven... an age where he would rule like a King. "It's time. Let me know if you need any arrangements." Steel said to the man on the other end, standing on a balcony to overlook the city. Soon to be _his_ city. 

"Don't trust Leon." Higgins said to Ras, when Masaru headed off to handle the task given to him. "I'm going to ask you for a more.. personal mission, if you will. Consider it a favor. Looking off to the side, he faced Ras, and said, "..I want you to spy on Leon." He didn't care if he was being listened in on, he wanted them to overhear, he wanted to sound the alarms. Now more than ever. "Get proof he is sabotaging us.. if you can.. right now. I am sure he is making his move at this very moment."


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 19, 2012)

Rasphiel has a somewhat puzzled expression on his face when the mayor said those words.  While it wouldn't be at all surprising to have a traitor in their midst, Ras didn't expect to be asked to keep watch on someone this soon.

He faces the mayor and responds, "I don't trust anyone here, and that includes you.  If I see someone acting out of line in any way, I won't hesitate to put my fist through his or her head.

"With that said, I'm not above spying on people.  Hell, I might even keep an eye on you if I were so inclined.

"However, this Leon is right about that invasion.  I saw it myself.  It was some sort of telepathic message, probably a warning of sorts.  Trust me when I say that you humans are not the only life in the universe, no matter how much your self-centered beliefs say otherwise."

Rasphiel continued to look at Mayor Higgins, attempting to gauge his reaction.  If he took these words about the extraterrestrials with even the slightest amount of seriousness, the mayor would at least be not as foolish as he looks.  Ras would also be curious of his reaction to the very obvious distaste of humankind displayed in the words just spoken.  The fallen angel made it clear that he despises all of them, but is willing to tolerate the "heroes" as long as they're useful.  If they didn't like his obvious disgust of them, well they'd just have to tolerate that in return. 

He never said he'd have to play nice, after all.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins

Mansion Base

A man and an angel​*
Higgins listened to his concern with a neutral expression. It would be difficult to tell what he was thinking without reading his mind. "You would be unwise to _not_ keep an eye on me, my friend. Everyone present. Vice versa, for that matter. Trust is earned after all."  His blank expression softened, then, as he addressed the deeper problem, saying, "However, you seem to have issues that run deeper than trust. Issues that you will never cure through violence." Not knowing anything about Rasphiel, Higgins was good at reading people. The attempt to intimidate Higgins didn't result in fear, rather sympathy, and perhaps a small speck of pity.

"I do not rule out the possibility, but there are other things at work. We must tackle issues one at a time. The funding to launch into a space mission will be discussed, and it isn't something that can be handled abruptly.. but since you both witnessed it, I will take your word on it, and discuss it later today." He replied, dealing with the space issue.

Then, he went on to say, "Of Leon.. time is of the essence, I'm afraid."  He looked in the distance, where Leon left off to, and then checked his watch. They were running out of time. "Please take whatever information you find to a team member named Sleuth, or Wrath. Thank you. If you'll excuse me."  Nodding politely, Higgins hurried for the library. He needed to reach a friend with a recent discovery. Something dealing with the mafia, that would finally allow them to be placed in the public eye, and force the government to take them down.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven Warehouse 

The Scientist​*
Cosmo nodded, staring in the direction Protoman ran off in. "Oh! Yeah. Well.. I'm Cosmo. The Amazing Cosmo! Points, "That's Wrath. Psycom. Starr." He addressed them all, and then rubbed the back of his neck. "Okay.. so.. you're right.. catch Protoman." Weakly attempts to run, but his sore body makes it difficult. "Argh.."

His allies was hurt, and Kevin wasn't sure of who could keep up. All he knew was that this new person was game to track the fleeing robot down. Swinging a leg over someone's parked motorcycle, the man shouted, "Hey! That's my bike!" "Sorry man, I need for official police junk!" Cosmo cried at him, kicking the stand up and peeling off in pursuit of Protoman. Passing Stella, he snatched her arm and swung her onto the back of the vehicle, riding ahead. He zigzagged his way through traffic, switching lanes as he followed the causally dashing robot.

When Cosmo finished tracking the machine the destination was an old warehouse. Sweeping a leg off, he descended, hearing crates break inside. Following Protoman slowly, Kevin stood at the entrance, scoping the place out. He wasn't sure if there were any traps or not, and so, to not waste time.. he simply ran in after him. Protoman was descending to a lower floor, which Kevin managed to catch up to. Standing beside him, hands in his pockets, Cosmo's made his own elevator music with his mouth as he rode down into the cold laboratory, head bobbing with Protoman's to his left, head sagging. 

The dimly lit laboratory had been abandoned.. although there were still other goodies inside. The doctor himself, was gone, but dressed in a lab coat was Wily's assistant, who was fleeing the scene. The bumbling side kick could easily be mistaken as Protoman's creator as he fled the scene. Cosmo got lost in checking out all of the cool junk, tripping Protoman as he shut down and fell uselessly to the floor with a solid thud.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven_
*Versus Protoman*

---

Wrath got up slowly, grunting and wincing in pain as he did so and begun to make his way towards his adamantine sword, sticking in the ground. With a small amount of effort, he pulled it out and sheathed it. 

Then he addressed the new person. Stella Fjara, a weird foreign person who seemed to have a thing for philosophy. Well, either that, or she was crazy. There wasn't really much to distinguish between the two to begin with, to be fair. 

He eyed her up and down carefully. She looked trustworthy enough, he supposed. And her abilities definitely were definitely useful - he was sure Higgins would be interested in recruiting her to the team.

"Ah yes, I almost forgot!" She blurted.

"In your culture, it is customary for two  strangers to introduce themselves before attending to business, correct?  I am Stelara Fjara. You may refer to me as Stella, the English variant  of my name." The female explained, "What may I call you and your allies?"

Wrath opened his mouth to respond, but was soon cut off by Cosmo, who responded for him. "These guys are Wrath, Psy and Starr."

He nodded to her in acknowledgement and then went over to a nearby man with a motorcycle. "Mind if I borrow this?"

The man blinked at the sight of the bloodstained and battered man with the sabre by his side, and then looked around at the wreckage and the others behind him. Slowly, he nodded and got off. "I-I guess?"

Alexander nodded and got on, revving it up. The engines roared a fine sound, and Wrath sped off, chasing after Protoman and Cosmo, who followed closely behind him. Eventually, they tracked Protoman to an old abandoned warehouse by the docks and entered, following him. The interior was like any other abandoned warehouse, though. Empty, cold, drafty, and with moss forming on the walls.

Quietly, they made their way downstairs to a dimly illuminated laboratory. The room was pretty large and expansive, with white walls and floor, with a plethora of machinery and other various trinkets and robot prototypes scattered messily across the room. Next to Cosmo, the robot fell and crashed onto the floor with a loud thud, deactivated. 

Raising an eyebrow, Wrath shrugs and goes over to the deeper ends of the lab in search of clues and...maybe some useful trinkets. Maybe they had cool weapons? The Protoman had an adamantine shield and plasma shooting blaster, after all...


----------



## Island (Aug 19, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
North Saint Haven Warehouse, Saint Haven

*Finally! A Transmission Receiver!*​
Without notice, Cosmo grabbed Stella?s hand and swung her onto a motorcycle. Then it blasted off at speeds Stella didn?t know were possible. Her last experience with automobiles, she recalled, ended in disaster when the man in the yellow cab realized that she didn?t have money to pay him. She also had an experience with a parked bicycle but quickly realized that they were privately owned vehicles and not available for public use. The transcendent didn?t understand humans, and she doubted she ever would.

Before she could continue this line of thought, a strange sensation hit her. Cosmo made a sharp turn and then another. He drove like an absolute maniac! The female realized she was moving at high speeds, and it sickened her stomach. She chalked this up as some kind of rapid movement illness? motion illness? rapid movement sickness?? She didn?t have a name for it yet but tried to control her stomach movements. Stella remembered that in human culture, it was impolite to release bodily fluids in public, so she pinched her face shut and held her hand over her mouth. She was sure that Cosmo would be offended if she released her stomach contents all over him.

Finally the horrific experience was over. Cosmo abruptly stopped the vehicle in front of an abandoned storage facility? a house for unused wares perhaps? She would need to find a word for this structure at a later date. In the meantime, she hopped off the vehicle, wobbled in delirium, but then recomposed herself before anybody could notice. She also knew that it was undesirable for one to be sick in public places. When she first arrived on Earth, Stella remembered, she had a terrible experience with adapting to her human form; she threw up violently in some poor woman?s flower pot and got a frying pan thrown at her head.

The warehouse was sketchy at best and crawling with nightmarish machines at worst. Before the transcendent could give another longwinded speech to Cosmo about the dangers of recklessness, something she was all too familiar with, the young man had already bolted through the door, and Wrath was right behind him. Not wanting to fall behind, Stella followed suit. Perhaps these warriors were too powerful to warrior about the triviality of traps.

Then the strangest thing occurred. The trio entered a large box with Protoman and used it to descend to a lower level of the structure. Cosmo made sound with his mouth as if he was mocking Protoman, but Stella didn?t understand the reference. She didn?t understand how the two could stand there in peace with the previously dangerous foe and how Cosmo in particular could be so casual about it.

At last, they reached a poorly illuminated room. There were many strange machines, some more advanced to others. Some surprised Stella. Although she only had a rudimentary understanding of human civilization and technology, she was surprised that any one human could develop all of this technology. There were machines that rivaled what you would find in the laboratory of an interstellar civilization. Most of these, she estimated, were at least fifty to a hundred years from development by Earth?s brightest.

*THUD!*

Protoman fell to the ground with a loud bang. Stella laughed at this. To see a war machine like Protoman in such a lowly state was, for some reason, amusing to her.

She then remembered something critical to her plans. She spoke to the humans ?Excuse me, Cosmo and Wrath. I assume that now we salvage useful technology and weapons from this laboratory for our own benefit. Correct?? She paused before continuing, ?If it would not be too much trouble, could one of you assist me in finding a transmission receiver, you know, one of those devices that receive satellite signals and relay visual and auditory information to their viewers. I have no use for weapons and mechanical enhancements. Rather, I seek to inform myself on your day-to-day affairs and acquire a better understanding of your civilization and culture.?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

North Saint Haven - Warehouse

Well, well.. would you look at these goodies~?​*​​
Cosmo faced Stella, and nodded, before looking through everything. Tossing ugly or weird stuff over his shoulder, the sore hero searched something.. anything..that'd fit _him._ Finding some sunglasses.. he lifted them, as if testing them out. "Hmm.. this could work. What does it do..?"

Placing it on.. Cosmo grinned. It allowed him to see much better.. keener. It was almost as if it improved his eyesight. "Nice! I'm sure the Doc won't mind me borrowin' these!" +1 Dex.

He exchanged them for his mask, the sunglasses hiding his identity well enough. He even let his normally combed back hair hang! Who could recognize him at that rate? Tearing off a piece of his black shirt sleeve, he turned it onto a custom made bandana, tightening it like one would a hachimaki. 

Facing one of the mirrors, he checked himself out, and then paused... walking over to a lever. Pulling it, Cosmo stumbled backwards as a wall shifted sideways, metal moving smoothly, until it chimed.. and smoke spread.. revealing more of the machines. Clearly other prototypes that never finished being complete. In particular, the large one with a square jaw intimidated him.

Shaking it off, Cosmo poked the chest of a robot.. wondering, for a moment, exactly what this evil robot lord was planning. Did Higgins have a point..? Would humanity really be overcome by robots..? He did his best to mask his worry, but called out, "Hey, Wrath.. check this out.. So, do we.. uh.. report this to the cops.. or what?" He asked, not really sure how to handle such a situation.

Backing away from it, as if he didn't want to be held responsible for opening the door, he began looking around, and spotted her transmission receiver under a stack of files, blueprints, and other random papers. Taking it, he tossed it to the woman across from them. "Catch!" Grinning now, Cosmo said, "You were really helpful.. Slingin' stuff around an' junk. So what'dya say? Wanna join us..? Help out the heroes long term?"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 19, 2012)

*The Mansion*

As Mayor Higgins left, Rasphiel started to get a measure of him.  The man certainly knew how to handle himself and at least has enough common sense to consider other possible threats.  As for his comment about Ras's other...issues, well he didn't need to know the whole story about that.  Frankly, no one does.

Rasphiel then walks towards where Leon left to and sees him on the mansion balcony.  Looks like he was on the phone with someone.  Being careful to stay out of sight, Rasphiel quietly slinks off to a nearby corner, hopefully being unseen in the process.  He could simply teleport, of course, but that would be a tremendous waste of energy for this.  

At any rate, he might as well see what Leon's up to...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven_
*Spoils of War

* ---

Wrath looked around, and found a...dark looking package of some sort. It felt soft, and very light, that's for sure. There was a grey coloured ribbon wrapped around it, which made Alex raise an eyebrow slightly. What was something like this doing here?

Nevertheless, he opened it, and to his surprise...

...he found a suit. An exquisite, expensive-looking dark coloured suit, complete with a fedora and all. Smiling, he got changed behind one of the electrical machine box things in the corner and got out. A perfect fit, and damn comfortable to boot as well. *+1 Constitution.

*Ditching his old clothes, Alex walked out, back into the dimly lit laboratory and smiled. He was still exhausted, but a change in clothes made him feel much better. Looking back at Cosmo, Alex sighed and scratched his head. "Yes, we're going to report a plasma shooting cyborg with an adamantine shield to a bunch of cops who can't even control their city. That's_ exactly_ what we're going to do," Alex said, rolling his eyes. "No you dolt, think for a second. What the hell would the cops be able to do about this? The police around here are quite clearly all incompetent, corrupted, or both at the same time. We report this to Higgins, and he should be able to set something up accordingly."

Then he turned to look at Stella, and smiled. "Yeah, I'm sure the Mayor would be interested in you as well as your abilities. It's mutually beneficial for both of us, I'd say. You get to learn more about human culture in all it's...uniqueness, and we get a new member on our team. What do you say?"


----------



## Island (Aug 19, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
North Saint Haven Warehouse, Saint Haven

*Making Friends​*
?Catch!? Cosmo grinned.

Stella caught the small piece of electronics. It was square and roughly 6x6x6 inches. It had a small screen on one side, several buttons, and an antenna on top. It was much more advanced than what Stella saw a few days ago in the electronics store and, although smaller, used technology that allowed it to receive incoming radio waves and television signals without nearly as much  interference as its larger counterparts. Essentially, it was a portable television and radio set and exactly what Stella was looking for. The thoughts rushed in her head ?Yes, what a wonderful piece of technology. I can watch the programs relayed by the humans and listen to their music. Perhaps then I will have a better understanding of who they are and how they function. What fun!?

Cosmo then said ?You were really helpful? Slingin? stuff around an? junk. So what?dya say? Wanna join us?? Help out the heroes long term??

The female gave this thought finally and replied ?I am afraid that I am unfamiliar with your organization and its purpose. I should not align with any single faction when I do not know its intent.?

?While you and your allies seem like trustworthy individuals?? She paused, recalling a previous experience with strangers, ?I have learned that going off with strangers can lead to undesirable consequences as your people do not always have the best intentions for their brethren.?

Wrath chimed in and explained ?Yeah, I?m sure the mayor would be interested in y our as well as your abilities. It?s mutually beneficial for both of us, I?d say. You get to learn more about human culture in all its? uniqueness, and we get a new member on our team. What do you say??

Stella mulled over her decision and finally gave in, ?If the head of this urban center, the ?mayor? as you call him, heads your organization, then I have no reason to decline.? She explained, ?Such hierarchies do not exist where I am from.However, I have learned that in your society, authority figures are viewed, at least in theory, with respect and trust. I have no reason not to trust your mayor and his team.?

"I also do not have a place of residence and have no experience with acquiring currency," She confessed, ?It is therefore beneficial for me to align with those who seek to employ my services. My fate is in your hands.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
_Saint Haven_
*Introduction

* ---

If there was one thing Dirk hated, it was being kept out of the loop in things. Well, that and clowns. But that was a close second on his list of 'most hated things', which he had just come up with, just now, while he soared through the sky on his flame coloured rocket board.

He woke up early in the morning to get to the Mayor's hall, and even took the time to _walk there _for politeness and all that. That, and he needed to charge his rocket board. But still! It was a noble sacrifice he'd made, and for what?

To be told the Mayor wasn't there. So he went back home, and got one of his robots to track down the Mayor's whereabouts, and it turned out that he was located in some mountain on an island situated just outside of Saint Haven.

Dirk kept an impassive face, but inwardly frowned. He'd always though the Mayor was somewhat competent, if overly idealistic, but this was a pretty poor mistake to make. After all, _he _was the one that invited him to join this 'team' of his. But nooooo. He couldn't stay in the city hall, where Mayors usually stayed. He had to carve out a mountain and build a whole mansion to stay in there instead. 

He swerved right, and smirked slightly. The mansion was in sight now, and he could see clearly through his magnifying binocular shades the room the Mayor was staying in. He pressed the button on his rocket board and went max speed, flying through the sky at blinding speeds, a trail of smoke following close behind him and...

_Crash.

_With an explosion of glass, Dirk and his board flew and crashed through the window, stopping at the door. Picking up his board and folding it in his left arm, he turned back to face the Mayor and his friend, adjusting his shades with his other hand. 

"You weren't at city hall." Dirk said simply.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel

Mansion

Does a dream die with the man?​*
"I'm telling you, you need to move, now!" Leon said, hanging up. He then smiled, and placed his palms on the balcony, facing the city. "...Almost time." His hands squeezed the balcony, eagerly. He was ready for this. So ready for this. He almost laughed outright. To think things would come together this smoothly. Higgins would die, and no one would be pointing the finger at him.

Turning to walk off, he decided to make himself scarce for a while. Improve his appearance of 'innocence' about the whole thing. He would play both sides to take absolute control.. then get the mutants in East Saint Haven in check. It'd be a glorious new city.. dedicated to the rule and reign of robotic entities. Living ones were insufficient.. and useless. They took up resources. They lived, they died. No.. this was the absolute best way to be. A flawless machine. He was ever so close to making that dream a reality for himself.

Higgin's nightmare was his utopia. He was working with the men that wanted to replace the majority of humanity with robotic servants. Leon could tolerate that. A means to an end. Big corporations wanted to pay the minimum amount of money. Everything was worked out. They would steal the abilities of the heroes, reproduce them into bio weapons, to be used to take out the majority of humanity.. and replace it with robots. It was cruel.. but it would save an extreme amount of money, and cut resources back by an incredible margin.

Shit he was in a good mood. He could even start humming. Infact, he did start humming. So much death and destruction to look forward to. Yes, today was shaping out to be a good day indeed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Steven Stone - The Stone
_Saint Haven_
*The Cogs in Motion

* ---

Steven arched a single eyebrow upwards, and left the dining table and his wine, approaching his phone. He picked it up and peered; the number was not saved onto his phone, but he was pretty sure he knew what it was. He slid a single finger across the screen and accepted the call, then raised the phone to the side of his face and begun to speak, but was quickly cut across...

"I'm telling you, you need to move, now!" Leon said, hanging up.

Steven stared at his screen for a while, and contemplated killing Leon as well, but decided against it. The fool still had his uses, after all. Not a great _deal _of uses, to be fair, but his plots could, at the least, divert attention from himself.

But yes, Leon was correct. It was time to move out.

Returning back to the dining table, he took his glass of wine and put on his jacket, not bothering with the buttons and went out to the balcony window, stepping onto a floating piece of rock and made his way towards the heroes' new base.

"_How naive of Higgins to believe that a mountain will be able to serve as protection._" Steven smiled amusedly as he flew atop his boulder, sipping his wine.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Saint Haven - Dat Lab

An additional hero​*​​
"Jeez, Wrath~ no need to be a dick about it!" Cosmo teased him back, grinning. Arms crossed behind his head, Cosmo trotted forward merrily, only to grunt in agony and double over. "Ow." Oh yeah. Pain. Looking up, Cosmo grinned at Stella and said, "Yeah, the Mayor is pretty cool. You'll like 'em."


As Cosmo walked ahead, he got an odd feeling on the inside. He suddenly took off running. "We gotta book, guys. Now like!" Despite the pain he was in, he was running like a bat out of hell. Every since his experience with Z and Hangaku, something in him changed. Sparked. It seemed to resonate with this deeper.. spiritual side of things. That didn't mean he could understand it, though.. he just knew he was needed.

He didn't even think of the motorcycle, he just rocketed off, leaving Stella to Wrath's care. What? Abandoning _all_ the ladies..? Why, yes. This must be serious indeed. He needed to find the Mayor. As soon as he could. People not fully used to his new look pointed and gasped. He 'flew' by buildings through navigating his lasers in a manner to not strike traffic or pedestrians. When he neared the docks he stopped, looking around for a boat.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Masaru - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Warehouse

A chat about the future*

Masaru stopped at his apartment, sitting on his bed and relaxing. The mayor was an all right guy. Xavier told him and more importantly showed him some things he would never imagine. A war between humanity and machines? It seemed so.. inevitable. His fingers were crossed and his head was bowed. How could this be prevented..? 

He had some announcements to make in the place of Higgins. It was as if the man had burdened him with a 'will' of sorts. He selected a commander. He selected field leaders for now and the future, himself being one of them, as the man expected the team to grow. Masaru stood and walked to his window.. placing a fist against the glass. Now what was he supposed to do..? 

Sighing, Masaru headed to the kitchen to begin preparing his dinner. He didn't want to stay at the mansion. It seemed to awkward to be surrounded by complete strangers, and he had already set a beacon in place. If he needed to go there to train, or talk, where.. he'd be there. As he started cooking he wondered about the man he was talking about.. Leon. Keep an eye on him. Why?

Masaru didn't know much about Leon.. but from his time on the force the man was a legend. He busted more criminals and super powered freaks than Masaru could count on his way to the top. The guy was about as close to a hero as you could get, with Sleuth being the only other one he heard of outside of this whole.. 'hero' thing.

Finished stir frying his vegetable, Masaru flopped down onto the couch, sprawling out, and turned on the television with a yawn. He'd visit the mansion after catching up on the Olympics.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 20, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins

Mansion

The more the merrier~!​*​​
Now this was unexpected. Window destroyed, smoke from his loud flame launching rocket board smothering those present, Higgins just smiled as his friend practically crapped himself while flailing his arms. "Higgins what's the meaning of this?!" Snapped the government agent. "Another hero, it would seem, Bert."

Ernie, Bert's partner in crime and the only two secret service agents Higgins could trust sat while glaring at the latest entry. "I'm glad you could make it," said Higgins, as he stood, and extended a hand to Dirk. He would never forget him, not with THOSE glasses. Amused, the mayor shook it, and said, "I was almost worried you turned down my offer."

Interrupting them, Bert said, "I need to see these files of yours. You said they're important."  "Yeah, what's the deal Higgins? You said you've got something big?" Ernie added. Higgins just smiled at the 'friends', and nodded. "Here. Files. Everything you need to take them down."

Higgins tossed a folder at the men, and they opened it.. only to begin widening their eyes in awe. It was everything they'd need to take down the mafia, officially! The men they paid off couldn't turn a blind eye anymore if they took all of this public. 

Higgins, meanwhile, walked over to Dirk, "There's a lot I have to tell you.. but, first. You can go to the financial center next to the mission room, and get your upfront payment. Before that, did you have any questions for me?" Higgins asked, not noticing the looming threat nearing the mansion whilst crossing the bay. He did, however, notice the helicopters heading towards something. Walking to the window, Mayor Higgin's jaw lowered in shock as he saw someone approaching them.. it was the man he finally pinned down as the head of the mafia.. along with his other henchmen.

"It's him.." Higgins said, as they opened fire on Stone.. sending missiles and bullets flying forward in an attempt to take him down. In the base, one of the airships were preparing for lift off, charging noisily as the chopper blades whirled with noisy rotations.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

Steven Stone - The Stone
_V_
Dirk Stanley - Bro
 _Saint Haven_
 *The Cogs in Motion*​ ---

Steven floated on his rock methodically, still smiling. He was glad they noticed him; this might be a bit too boring otherwise. He flew past the first wave of bullets and missiles and set down his glass of wine on the rock, before waving. "Hello, Mayor Higgins. It's a _pleasure_ to meet you."

Another missile flew at him, and Steven held out a hand. In mid-flight, the missile suddenly stopped, and with another wave of his hand, it flew straight back at the mansion, blowing up a wall into pieces. 

"Now now, let's not get vicious." Steven said, still smiling politely.

Out of the corner of his eye, Steven made out two shapes flying towards him. A large sized robot, and a child wielding a katana riding a rocket board. He turned his rock around to face them and grinned: "How amusing. _Children_ playing as heroes?"

But Dirk didn't have any of that. He leaped off his rocket board acrobatically, soaring through the sky and onto the back of his rock and lunged to stab Steven's back, only to be stopped mid-way as an arm of rock grabbed the blade. He lifted the sword, along with Dirk, into the air, and chucked them both at the flying robot, sending him crashing into it...

The robot crashed down onto the earth, whilst Dirk managed to land back onto his board, slightly bruised. "I suppose you're the one pulling the strings around here?" He glared through his glasses.

Steven smiled his smile again and lifted both arms into the air. The ground below rumbled and split open as rocks and boulders floated along in the air, emitting an argent glow. "That would be correct." He said, snapping his fingers. And suddenly the rocks flew, flying towards Dirk at lightning fast speeds.

He dodged the first of them, and narrowly evaded the second air, maneuvering through the air expertly on his board with spins and grinds on the rocks. "_I can't get close to him..._"

In his moment of contemplation, and of neglect, Dirk failed to see two small rocks fly from behind. The two rocks flew into the board's exhaust pipes, and with a sudden shudder, his vehicle stopped moving, and instead fell, crashing down. "Fuck."

Steven floated down, around twenty metres in front and above of the Mayor, "You've done a good job gathering up these heroes, Higgins. However, your movements can no longer be ignored. You're a threat that must be put down."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 20, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins

Mansion

The duty of a man...​*
"Cece..." Said the mayor as he watched the chaos with a grim expression. Shutting his eyes.. a million thoughts ran through his mind. He was here for him.. he couldn't afford to let these children.. full of potential.. die here.. for his dream. No, they weren't the present. They were the _future._ Walking forward.. he sighed, and ducked his head. "...Take care of her, Alvie."

His mind flashed back to his daughter's prophesied death... and his wife's past death. His thick eyebrows furrowed, and the fat nosed mayor scowled. Fists pounding together, he looked up fearlessly. "Let's go!"












After his fists bashed together, rings spread into gauntlets, and charged brilliantly, super charging his strength and damage capabilities, while the centers prepared with heat. Clonking his heels down, his shoes transformed in similar fashion, showcasing advanced technology. Running forward slowly.. he began moving faster... and the overweight man leaped in a fashion that'd put the most skilled basket ball players to shame.

"Hup! Woo! Woo hoo!" The man cried, huffing and puffing as he hopped from hovering rock to hovering rock like an expert gymnast. Though the gloves and boots supplied him with super strength and jumping abilities, the balance was all him. Testing out what he used in the danger room himself, the fat man extended a hand, a ball of fire spiraling towards Steven Stone. One of the boulders heading towards Mayor Higgins got struck with a gloved fist, which made it explode beautifully, the rock splitting into chunks that rained towards the bay below.

Soon the fat mayor started performing slightly more acrobatic feats, nearing Steven Stone while firing great balls of fire. After his plump body finished a beautiful somersault, he attempted to stomp Steven's head, crashing down. Failing, rocks blocking the crime lord, Higgin's descending body still crushed through, landing on Steven Stone's platform in a battle ready stance. "Let's finish this!" Drawing a foot back, he kicked a chunk of the hovering land mass, sending it flying at Stone, and ran behind it, nearing the man with a look of fearlessness on his face.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

Steven Stone - The Stone
 _Saint Haven_
 *Cogs in Motion

---

*Steven smiled and sent the rock sent at him flying to the side with a flicker of the hand and simply floated out of the way of Higgin's charge. He wasn't expecting this; his sources indicated that Higgins was, for all intents and purposes, just a normal fat man. This was a pleasant surprise, though, and it did shed some light on why his daughter was so exceptional. 

Higgins rebounded off of another rock and darted towards him, only to be swatted out of the air and into the ground by a large hand formed of stone.

With a slightly sad or disappointed look on his face, Steven floated downwards again. "Why do you not escape, Higgins? You are aware, of course, that should you choose to continue and fight, that your fate is almost certainly death. So why do you choose to stay?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 20, 2012)

*Mayor Higgins

Saint Haven 

The measure of a man!​*
Wheezing, the sweaty man rolled backwards, squatting on his haunches with his fists balled. Looking determined, more than pissed, he stood.. his eyebrows furrowing deeper. "I envy you..." Higgins said honestly, not caring how it sounded. "We're both at the top of this dance for Saint Haven... but there's one difference between the both of us. You make calls.. give orders.. but at the end of the day, you're the one pointing the finger. I make calls, and give orders, but at the end of the day.. the finger is pointing at me." 

Bouncing back and forth in a fighting stance, combating his early fatigue due to a lack of pure fitness, the mayor said, "You see.. if and when.. you kill me here... it will result in the death of a single man... but not the death of an ideal! The measure of a man.. isn't how he lives.. but how he dies, Stone!" A flame coming to life in his hand, he fired it fearlessly at Stone, who deflected it with lightning fast rock. Firing on, he said, "All across Saint Haven.. all I saw was crime.. and destruction.. powers being used solely for greedy and selfish means!"

As a rock went to slam him from both sides the mayor sprung up with expert skill, legs lifting as much as the chunky things could rise. He stomped down, crushing his way back down to the aerial platform, before lunging to strike Steven's cheek.. it didn't do much, and the man took it well showcasing tremendous durability. A spear of rock slammed into his chest like a pillar, making blood fly from the mayor's mouth as he staggered backwards. Panting, a hand on his knee as he resisted his body's plea to fall, the mayor went on.

"Can't you see, Steven? You've been winning without lifting a finger. If I've learned nothing else.. being quite human.. it's how to adapt! Just like you... In less than a week.. I turned all of this around and used the very tactic that criminals like you have been utilizing this entire time! Die? Ha! Go on, Steven! This was never about me! What good would running do? This was always about the light I'd shine, dead or alive! The spark of an ideal.. that can make that boy or girl, man or woman, think.. wonder.. 'Maybe I can make a difference too!' I go down.. and ten more heroes rise in my place.. they go down.. and twenty more in their place!"  He was smiling now.. it would seem Steven got where he was going with this.. perhaps he had from the very beginning. 

"I have gambled my life on the good of humanity.. which coexists right along with the evil in it! My experiment wasn't to make the perfect team.. it was never about that! It was to test my hypothesis.. and see if there were people with powers even willing to fight for a change! I will die a martyr, and it will happen sooner! Either way.. the information is being sent.. your organization has been infiltrated... the walls will begin closing in on you soon, Steven. So go on! Do what you will! If I die I can die proudly knowing that I've single-handedly birthed this Age of Heroes!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

Steven Stone - The Stone
 _Saint Haven_
 *Closing the Curtains - The Final Act

---
*
Steven smiled. A small, but genuine smile. He was satisfied with Higgin's answer; he feared that his opponent might have been just like the rest of the people he killed. Grovelling for mercy pathetically on the ground, or offering money or comrades in return for his life. 

This man was a good man.

Tapping the rock with his foot, it floated upwards again, and then Steven clapped. "That was an excellent speech, Mayor Higgins."

Sighing he placed his hands down by his side, and then rose them up again, raising more rocks from the ground - so much that there was a huge crater left just outside the mansion. "When I say this, I really mean it. I've not known you for a long time, Higgins. For all this time, I've thought of you as nothing but a mere thorn in our organizations side..."

The rocks danced around, encircling Higgins. "But I can see now that I was wrong. I underestimated you, Mayor. Barret Higgins, it has been an absolute pleasure fighting you. Goodbye."

And with a click of his fingers, the rock flew in, trapping and crushing the Mayor in a small capsule of condensed stone and rose high into the air. With another stamp of the foot...the pod crashed back down at blazing speeds, the bottom catching fire from the sheer momentum, and dropped down into the mansion, crashing through until final impact with the ground and...

Exploding, in a beautiful array of sparks and stone and leaving a huge crater in it's wake. 

Shaking his head, Steven floated over to the barely conscious body of Dirk. "Tell your team that the curtains have closed, child. Your team will have it's time in the light. But like a flower, it'll wilt away and die in the darkness."

And then he flew away.

*END ACT.*


----------



## Serp (Aug 20, 2012)

*All that Clusterfuck -1 *
 Simon was sitting down in his room and just staring at the ceiling, he was not one for the television he believed that the world was poisoned and the television was the injection pushing it into our brains.  So he sat back and enjoyed his downtime.
_“Sanguin!” _
  He jumped with a startle, he had heard his name, his birthname. 
  “Who is there?” Was he going crazy.
_“Sanguin, you must look for Sangeva!”_ the weird voice had now used his sisters name.
  “She is dead, she is gone, who are you, how am I meant to do this.” Simon shouted.
  Silence.
_“Sanguin, your blood is strong and you share it, you would felt the depth if your dark sister had died, search for her. Look for the man born not with power in nature, but forged through nurture. Tonight…”_

  Simon was so confused. “What this makes no sense!”

_“Follow the blood. The blood will know, the blood always knows………”_


_---------------------------------------------------_

  Dj Zimmerman was busy working in his office, he had finally finished the arm, well the forearm at least. Dj was a physicist and an engineer, his primary focus was experimental R&D using robotics, and although it was going well he only had an arm. The supers were rising up not that he had a direct issue with the supers, his brother was one, so it was wrong to hate them all. But his robotics would be used to protect humans from supers and even help supers control their own powers so they wouldn’t be a danger to themselves or others it was a grand task he was taking on. 

  He sighed took a deep breath and continued working, the issue wasn’t the idea, or even the thinking it was the time. He had the design all worked out for many of his products it was just the actual engineering, the circuits were so precise and smallhe would have to spend so much time making them, and the programming, hours and hours of code. 

  But he had to finish something today, he was meant to present the armament to a college of his peers today. It was even in the news paper. 

  --------------------------------------

  DS sat in the dark sewer system she had called home for oh so many years. She was craving for something, blood as usual but this time she was feeling meta, she did not want strength or firepower, nothing would come close to that she felt from Cosmos, what she wanted was smarts, she already was one of the smartest people in the city, but she wanted more, something to tickle her mind.

  A damp newspaper rolled by, and with the sharpness and quickness of her eye she saw. “Interesting, he will do nicely.” As the newspaper rolled away a picture of a young man with a robotic arm blueprint was smiling broadly, the caption: Dwayne Zimmerman JR, releases prototype intelligent armour.  
  DS smiled and called for her gang to bring her, her cape. One always needed a cape when they went out to fuck shit up. 

  “Tonight we are going to get us some science!” She exclaimed and the dirty sewer folk rejoiced.


----------



## Serp (Aug 20, 2012)

*All that Clusterfuck - 2*
 Simon stood on the building facing the building that DJ Zimmerman was to reveal his work, it was meant to be mind blowing. It was the only thing Simon could think the voice could have meant, Simon had heard things about DJ’s brother and assumed the brother had the natural powers, yet this brother had worked hard to think up all this work he was no doubt the nurture. 

  But was anything going to happen. 

  Just then a large explosion happened and a group of people followed the scientist and his collegues inside.
  Simon wiped his blood across his face and a mask of hardened blood covered his face, he was Blackfyre now. And he jumped into action.

  -------------------------

  What was happening, DJ was running, scared and confused, he couldn’t tell if they were supers or just bandits, but either way they were coming for him, one by one his group was failing, he kept on going holding the arm in his hands. He ran and turned a corner only to see a woman draped in a cape with white hair and smirk on her face.

  “Dwayne Zimmerman, I’m here for your blood!”  She said.

  “Wait what! Fuck!” He turned and ran into a group of bandits, he thought fast and placed the armour arm over his arm and instantly it powered up and he shot down one bandit then another until he was free and he started to run. 

  -----------------

  DS was not pleased the man managed to get away.
  “Stop!” a Male voice shouted from behind her.
  She turned to see a man with long white hair staring her down. He looked as if to speak but was shocked into silence.

  -----------------------

  BF looked at this woman, the same colour hair as he, as Sangeva, she looked about the same age. Could she be.
_“This is your dark Sister, Sanguin!” _
  The voice had returned.

  “Who are you?”


  --------------------------
  DS regarded this man weirdly, he had a certain attraction about him, his blood smelt pure, purer than water as if it was as pure as anything she could attain, where Cosmos blood rippled exotic this was so familiar.
  “I am Dark Sister.” She said. “Who are you?”

  The mask covering his face dripped away. “I am Simo… Sanguin Targar!”

  “Who!” DS narrowed her eyes, this guy was upto something weird.
  “A voice, or spirit or something lead me here, I think you’re my sister.” Simon blurted out.

  “Hahaha, Dark sister is everyones dark sister, I am the darkness in all those you hold dear.” 

  BF tried to run towards her, but she ran and kicked him in the chest before running off the find DJ.


----------



## Serp (Aug 20, 2012)

*All that clusterfuck - 3*

  DJ was hiding in one of his workshops, the arm had enough power to get past about 8 henchmen but it was running out fast. What to do, that white haired woman was coming to get his blood.

  “OH Lawdy lord!” A voice from behind him said.

  DJ turned to see a black man, dressed in near enough rags, with a top hat.
  “Who are you?” He asked softly.

“Me? I’m Massa Time, Oh Massa Time!” Massa Time exclaimed

  “Massa Time?” DJ said confused. This guy was a super he could tell, here to steal his invention. “What do you want?” He said his voice suddenly angry.

  “To help you of course, I’ve been to the future and seen it all. You save many lives your inventions greatly effect the future of this planet. And you see I had to know how you did it.”

  “What, I’m famous!” 

  “Well DJMC is, but you will become him in time, ha in time and I’m Massa Time. Anyways I asked you hows you did it in the future, you said one day Dark Sister was chasing you to eat you before you became friends and sent her ancestor back to hell. And well you were scared and your invention wasn’t holding up. But someone came and well gave you what you had been designing it was as if they opened your mind and handed you your own design.”


  “Wait what, this is making less and less sense.”

  “I know so I travelled back to see who gave it to you, but I only see me. So I guess I it was I.”

  “Your going to give me something.”

“Well I can’t let you die. The rules of time are clear on what I can and cannot do. But giving you something you would make in time, is just a fastforward. This is your design but enhanced by the things you learn fighting Cosmic Lord Targar.”

  “Who?” 

  “Nevermind. Ok now lets go. Dayum Dayum DAYUM!” And then Massa Time was gone, but something remained standing where he had gone. The parallels between it and what was by his hand amazing. “Ok lets rock this.” DJ smiled to himself.

  -----------
   DS and BF remained fighting outside the room, BF trying to talk DS trying to kill, it was then they heard it. A smashing sound like someone punching through a steel door. And then there it was distant but still in view, something no current science could have made, a colossal titan or metalwork and science.

  “Oh shit!” the Twins exclaimed at once.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> *Leon Jenkins - Steel
> 
> Mansion
> 
> ...



Rasphiel quickly turned away from the scene, and quietly walked towards the library, pretending to not have seen nor heard a thing.  Truthfully, it might as well be nothing.

Who needed to move?  Almost time for what?  It's clear Leon is up to something, but what could it be?  He thought of following Leon, but truth be told, Ras isn't all that stealthy, unless he used his powers, which he's very hesitant to do in a non-combat situation.

At any rate, it wouldn't hurt to tell someone about what little tidbits he heard.  Hopefully there would be someone at the mansion library.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 20, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter

North Saint Haven Warehouse

The Scientist Continued

Alvie was a man on a mission, as the others were trolling for souvenirs or something, he spotted a man in a lab coat taking off and he went in pursuit. Actually grabbing him turned out to be a lot more difficult than he expected, first his leaps were way off. He thought he had gotten the hang of it, it was always so easy to overshoot it but this time he kept undershooting it then when he did do it right and tried to fingerbang the guy out cold. 

Wait! It wasn't as gross as it sounded, but with an average guy he was always careful not to break a rib or smack someone's head off so he kinda just tapped relatively soft with a finger. The guy stumbled but took off like a bat out of hell, now that he had noticed there was this luscious red head after him. Well Alvie took creative liberties with that description, but the guy would've thought something close to that. Anyways, all that zigzagging that guy started to do was such a pain! Alvie wasn't that great of a runner really. He kept bumping into stuff while doing his pogostick routine and the traditional running thing. For a guy with long legs like his, he wasn't all that great of a runner.

Eventually he just gave up, and called in for support. Ten minutes later he not only had bagged the scientist but he was standing in front of the man he wanted to bring him to. 

Gravitas. 

A quick call to the man and requesting assistance from that teleporter got the job done quick. 

"Alright, so here is the guy." 

"Good job, my son." Alvie didn't look at him, but when he felt a hand on his shoulder he brushed it off. "Hey, I have this no touching policy unless you're a hot chick so unless the teleporter wants to give me a lap dance, I would appreciate it if everyone keeps their hands to themselves." This almost started a fight, both of Gravitas' entourage were ready to smack him for disrespecting their leader like that 

"Leave!" 

Alvie assumed it was aimed at the two because they took rightaway. "My apologies, they can be a bit overprotective..... Thinking that I'm old and can't fight my own battles anymore."

"Well you're old, I think my grandfather ain't even as old as you."  Alvie chuckled."But I remember hearing about you back at the school, like how you singlehandedly took down the forces at Genosha and  liberated the mutant prisoners (Genosha having functioned as a moden day Australia where nations all over the world would sent their criminals, though at the time the word mutant was never mentioned, every last one of the prisoners were mutants conveniently enough)

His phone went off, the caller ID said that was Higgins. "Busy, will call you back when I can be bothered by it." Alvie knew from personal experience this worked better than just blocking calls. 

"Alright, we need to figure out what this guy had been working and especially in what numbers..... That one robot was a beast already."

"I would start with the fingers, after breaking those we'll have to get messy."

"Wow wow, this ain't the forties, or Guantanama Bay during the Bush administration..... No, we should like......Ugh this used to be a lot easier with Xavier who could just mind sodomize you without you even knowing it....."

"You are a psionic, why not try to do it yourself."

"Nah more of the hard psionic stuff, TK and had this fucking epic kamehameha move earlier today." He did a play by play reenactment, the kid inside him making him so exited. Gravitas simply smiled kindly upon him as Alvie was playing around like that. 

"Ahem."He finally realized he had been making a fool of himself. "Anyways, I can do some limited TP communication but that's it." 

"And what if you try to make a Hard Link, you should be able to extract some information while the link is active."

"First of all, I would probably kill him when I do that but from what I know you don't care about that but I do...... Just so you know..... Secondly, how do you know all this about me?"

"Me and Xavier may not agree on many things, but I respect the man and his ability to find potential..... I make sure to keep an eye on those that have caught his."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2012)

*Samuel Truman / Sleuth*
Saint Haven Sewers // No Love for Barney part 2

Pain.

To most people it is the body's way of reporting damage interpreted by the brain's survival instinct reacting to it.

And while he is aware of damage like most anyone else to Sam pain is something different.  He is aware of each individual cell; at any given moment in time hundreds of thousands of them scream out starving to death.  Pain had become something of a fact of life to Sam.

As the explosion's shockwave ripped through the sewers millions of cells were simply liquified, this new pain defied definition.

Sam struggled to pull himself up, just holding himself together took effort.  He felt like his face was melting off.  He could fix the damage, for the most part at least, but he waited, if he took another hit maybe the dead cells would absorb some of the blast.

The bomb-blasting Barny threw his hands up.  Sam noted that he was no worse for wear, the damn suit must be armored.  "*Still alive?  We'll just have to practice until we get it right,*" as he spoke the dangerous dinosaur pulled another mass of plastique from within his costume.

Sam struggled to draw his gun, he didn't want to find out what would happen if he got a clear hit.  The heavy hammer slammed down and gunshots echoed through the sewer.  On the third shot he got lucky and hit the purple hand knocking the explosive to the ground.  Sam hoped it hadn't been triggered but was already too committed to his charge to worry about it.

He crashed into the costumed criminal heavily; it was like slamming into a brick wall, he barely staggered.  Sam groped awkwardly as the purple pilferer tried to throw Sam away.  Sam's hand connected with the purple mitten and he "let go" leaving part of him behind.  With what little control he could muster Sam hardened the goo to bone, let the Barney buffoon work with explosives like that.

Nearing exhaustion Sam fell back from the grapple and paused to catch his breath.  The villain looked down at his hand with what Sam could only assume was curiosity and slammed the bone against the wall.  Sam felt the punches through the part of "him" that was still there and took note that for whatever gadgets this guy had his punch wasn't any stronger than the average guy's.

Sam couldn't spare more than a moment to breathe though, there was still that dangerous rifle to deal with.  Even as Sam rose the crazed criminal pointed the gun at him presumably to mow him down once more.  This time however nothing happened.  Either luck was on his side and it jammed, or the guy was out of ammo.  No time to question fate though.

Sam charged in again with a heavy combo to the oversized purple head.  It may have been softer than stone but Sam couldn't tell.  Sam could almost feel the smirk from behind the mask.  "*Don't you know, I'm the spirit of children's imagination all over the world!  You can't hurt me!*"  Barney threw aside his rifle and made a clumsy punch at Sam.

Sam batted it aside and tried hitting again, two solid body blows and a hook.  He was pretty sure the deranged dinosaur didn't even feel it.  Even without the armor Sam didn't feel any energy to his punches, that explosive may have taken more out of him than he thought.

Barney flailed out again rapidly swatting with both hands.  Sam covered up to block, the punches weren't that bad (not that any really were to Sleuth), and took a minute to think.  He needed more firepower and it needed to be condense and efficient.

The few people that Sam had told about his powers always assumed that he could do anything, bone claws, extend his arms out twenty feet, turn his fists into gaping tooth-filled maws.  He tried to explain it to them it didn't work that way.  He could play with the sizes and proportions a bit maybe but ultimately there were reasons why animals were the way they were.  Bones had to connect in certain ways, ligaments and tendons and muscles and nerves only worked efficiently in certain configurations.  Sure he could probably pull off one heck of a werewolf costume at Halloween but trying to fight with those claws would just break his fingers.

Still he had to try what he could.  He waited for the beating from Barny to pause and focused all the spare weight he could into the knuckles of his hand, one quick twist and punch and he threw everything into a sharp uppercut.

And it staggered the purple figure.  But just barely.  Sam stepped backwards breathing heavily again.  He didn't have a lot left, the "melting" feeling returned and a sense of panic started to set in.  Even if he were "killed" down here he wouldn't die.  There were bits of him scattered all over the city.  But it might take years for him to live as a human again.

Barney, for his part, had gone back to banging his entombed hand on the wall.  He apparently didn't even register Sam as a threat anymore.  Sam glanced down, his right arm hung limply, almost stretching to the floor.  He didn't even have enough strength left to hold it together.

Still, giving up had never been in Sam's character.  He swung the arm wildly, it rippled through the air like a rag, as if it didn't have bone at all.  The whip-like club hit with surprising force considering the ugly form of it.  Barney hardly noticed though.

"*Trying hard is good!*"  The cheery voice was grating.  "*But always--*" Barney kicked heavily knocking Sam backward from the force. "*--Know--*" he kicked again knocking Sam to the ground.  "*--When to take a nap.*"  He stomped heavily on Sam's chest, knocking the wind out of him.

Barney turned and started hammering the wall again.  Sam could feel the part of him that was holding the hand closed start to crack.  Sam struggled to stand, were he a normal person his ribs would be cracked and his lungs would be filling with blood.  As it was he stood but was almost out.

He considered things a moment.  Arms he could hardly hold up, limp and boneless.  And briefly he reflected through the haze of pain and exhaustion.  What if more focus wasn't the answer, what if it were less focus?  It was an idea driven from desperation.

He swung his limp arm again, throwing all the energy he could muster into the whip-like motion, keeping the arm as fluid-like and formless as he could then just as it hit he tensed like clenching a fist and solidified it to bone.  One long claw tore across the armored suit of the purple pilferer tearing a jagged chunk out of the armor.

Barney looked down in shock, "What?"  Sam struck out again with his left arm this time scoring another line across the armor as Barney struggled to compose himself, "what are you?"  His voice shook and broke character for the first time.

Sam road his sudden second wind and leaped at Barney striking with both arms digging deep punctures into the suit and sending them both crashing to the ground, "*kid, I've been asking myself that question for 50 years now.*"  It was a simple truth, lacking any sort of profound charisma.  "*The real question is how do you see this ending?*"

There was a profound pause, Sam wasn't sure himself what his answer to the question would be.  A moment later there was the hiss of compressed gas escaping and the head of the costume fell off revealing a young man, barely more than a teen.  "Okay, okay I give up, just don't kill me!"

Sam rolled off and pulled himself to his feet.  He needed a cigarette, a drink, and a steak.  He fumbled for his phone, first better call in the police to clean up.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

*??? - ???*
 _???_
 *Part I Epilogue

---

*Tiredly, Steven flew back to the main headquarters of the Mafia. A  large dark building located on a large, remote tourist island. An  obvious place, perhaps, but nobody would be able to do anything against  them there. Attacking them on such a popular tourist destination would  send the country's economy spiraling, and send everybody into a panic. 

That, and the island itself was a mere cover.

He entered through the front gate, fixing his tie. Navigating through a  maze of elaborate doors and corridors, he found himself at the ever  familiar entrance of the main chamber. A large black door with the  carving of a crown. Taking out his identification card, he slid it  across the crown and entered...

The chamber was  just as Steven remembered it. Dark, like the rest of  the building, with a dark marble floor. An exquisite looking crimson  carpet led it's way towards a single dark desk, only lit by a single  lantern. On the walls were expensive looking paintings of past men of  influence within the organization, as well as display cases containing  carefully looked after swords and rapiers.

Slightly nervously, Steven walked to the desk and nodded. "I'm here."

The seat behind the desk swiveled around with a slight creek, revealing a  man of slightly above average height, with long silver coloured hair.  Much of the man's face was hidden by the dim illumination of the room,  and by the shadow cast over by the hat resting neatly upon his head, but  Steven could see a large smile form upon his face.

"*So it is done?*"

"Yes. Barret Higgins, Mayor of Saint Haven has been eliminated." Steven nodded. "This should send the team into a panic, and make the government reconsider the whole project.."

The man sat in the seat got up, and walked to the window behind him,  still smiling. The window overlooked the entire city, glowing with neon  lights, and bustling with the noise associated with every metropolitan.  Steven always considered the window a very easy sniping spot, but he was  sure that *he* would have set up precautions accordingly. 

"*Excellent...Then the next phase of our plan can begin. All the pieces are in play now. It's time.*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven

The Funeral of Mayor Barret Higgins​​*​











Guilt. What else could he call it? This crippling emotion within. Suffocating, and shameful. The heroes joined together.. they seemed to be focused.. reliable. How could they let this happe -- no, no he couldn't blame them. That was the easy way out. _He_ was just as much to blame. It felt awkward being there.. sitting, along with the close family or friends that attended the funeral service. People wept, cried, and sat in solemn silence.. The church and the surrounding area was full of people attending, so many present that an entire block was closed off. 

Masaru was surprised that so many people were there. He figured Higgins might be disliked by the general public, but then again.. the team had already cut crime down by a huge margin. He was eccentric.. but he got things done.

"You heroes ain't shit! You hear me?! You can't even protect the damned mayor, how are you gonna protect us?! Catalyst! Psycom! Which one of you is the _Amazing_ Cosmo?! Huh!?" An Uncle shouted while surveying the seating area arranged for the team Higgin's family gripped the man and tried to calm him down. He shouted the more frequently said names. Cosmo for his costume, Psycom for being a representative of Xavier's school, and Catalyst for her bold actions and remarks. The one he asked about, Kevin, was a no show actually. It was taking him time but Masaru was learning the identities of the heroes bit by bit.

Masaru sat through the rest of it, ignoring emotional glares from Higgin's close family and friends. When it all finished he couldn't get out of there quickly enough, feeling like an ant under some giant magnifying glass. Pausing by Alex, he took a deep breath, and offered his hand. "Masaru Zimmerman. Might I have a word with you?"

Alex might already know why he wanted to talk. The government officially 'shut them down'. Masaru was making rounds, and had invited anyone that wished to stay on board to a meeting at the park. He had something to say in particular to Alex in private, however, and Masaru was also keeping an eye out for another hero. Sam. If he was there, though, Masaru hadn't caught sight of him.

The last two on his list.. Cosmo, and Alvie. Now more than ever the team needed some people to step into leadership roles.. and he was hoping he could convince them to do just that.. and hopefully, at the very least, convince others to keep the mayor's dream alive.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven - Terrez Estate

What's a hero...?​ *












No matter how much Garth and his friends pleaded with him, Kevin had no intentions of going to the funeral. He sat on his balcony, reclining in his favorite outdoor chair, with a martini and his sunglasses on. It was a cool August day, but it had enough sun to remain warm. A cool breeze sent his long hair rippling about, and he relaxed.. simply wanting to chill by himself for a while. His old girlfriend even called him, to see how he was holding up, but Kevin let the call roll through.

Well, that's it. It was over. The mayor tried and failed. _This_ was the reality. Life sucked. Being a hero sucked. That shit was nice for fairy tales and whatnot, but this was the reality. Dressing up like some costumed buffoon and battling evil..? Hell, that'd just get him killed too. "Ugh.. what the fuck, Jeffery? My drink is empty!" Kevin whined.

"My deepest apologies Master Kevin, but you've cleared out every alcoholic beverage in the mansion." "Damn man then go buy some more! What'm payin' you for?" Kevin grumbled, rising and walking to the edge of the balcony. He fished around for a cigarette, drew it, lit it with his laser tipped finger and took a smoke.

"Fuckin' fat ass mayor.. I am _not _feeling guilty over this! You knew what the hell you were gettin' into!" Combing some loose hair behind an ear he muttered,"B'sides, I'm too damned hot to die. You know how many women would lose their ovaries if I joined the tombstone line up? Naw, fuck that." 

Facing the sky, Kevin grumbled to himself. He wanted to do something.. anything to distract himself from the misery of this depressing situation. Pointing a finger at the clouds, he muttered, "Pew.. pew.." while sending beams zapping off into the sky. Soon he reflected on everything that happened, and his eyebrows furrowed. Could he really let it all go down like this..?

Dialing up his best friend, Kevin tucked his friend hand in his pocket as he walked into his expensive home. "Yeah, Garth. I'm gonna need a favor buddy." Thinking better of it, he said, "No, a few favors actually. Tell your big tittied cousin to get her ass downtown to Oakley Park. Yes, now. The fuck? Tell her the Prince said to do it! Bring as many cameras as possible. Yes it's gonna be a scoop. Don't worry about all that jackass, just know I'm gonna do something extra nice today."


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven

*Affairs of the Living​*
Funerals: to most people, they were a time to mourn and a time to remember. For others, they were a time to celebrate the good times they had with the recently deceased. This funeral, however, was different. Remembrance was overshadowed by a looming aura of despair and hopelessness and celebration was completely nonexistent. Stella didn?t know Mayor Higgins. In fact, she only recently learned that ?cities? were overseen by ?mayors.? Likewise, she only just agreed to join Cosmo and Psycom and Wrath and others.  Nevertheless, the appearance of so many mourners and their silence spoke louder than a thousand angry protestors or a thousand violent crimes. Did Saint Haven?s last reprieve die on that island? Would the city be cast back into the darkness, into another era of violence and hopelessness?

Unfortunately, Stella didn?t know how human funerals worked. She had never been to a funeral much less a human one. She bore her standard attire, ripped jeans and dark top. She stood nondescriptly in a crowd of mourners outside the church. Since she was not a formal member of the team, she wasn?t allowed into the church and, even if she was, she would have been rejected anyway because of her inappropriate attire. She contemplated her surroundings _?These people, mourners, they collectively grieve for the loss of their believed mayor. I do not feel their pain, but their collective disparity makes me sympathize with them. Is this? empathy? I shall look into this at a later date.?_

Before too long, Stella noticed Masaru Zimmerman bolt out the church door. She remembered that he was one of the heroes that stood alongside Cosmo, Psycom, and Wrath in their defense of Saint Haven. She thought it may be appropriate to approach him perhaps so that she may offer solace but also because she was interested in what would happen next. As far as she knew, the mayor organized a squad of heroes to protect the city and uphold its laws. With the mayor gone, what would happen to his team? What would happen to the city? The female hadn?t been in Saint Haven very long, maybe a few weeks at most, but she had learned to love it and admire its people for their uniqueness. She found humans fascinating and wished to see them prosper. This, she concluded, could not happen if the city fell to criminal organizations and miscellaneous interest groups.

It was decided,_"I will do my best to preserve this mayor's dream. I may not have known him, and I may not not know much about humans and their way of life, but there is one thing I do know. The preservation of life is universal in all cultures and species. I cannot allow the triumph of those who wish to bring destruction and ruin upon this city and its inhabitants."_

?Excuse me,? the transcendent followed closely behind, ?Mr. Zephyr, I wish to speak to you. You may not be aware of me, but my name is Stelara Fjara and I was once involved with your now-defunct team. May I have a moment of your time??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
_Saint Haven_
*A Loss*

---












_During the funeral..._

Alex hated funerals. They were cold, and exceptionally depressing. He sighed, and looked onwards as the fat man in the front gave a speech about how the Mayor was loved during life, and how he finally has peace in death. The usual crap.

The death of the Mayor came as a shock to all of them when they came back to the mansion, along with the ruin and huge crater. The new person with the pointy shades, Dirk, told them what happened, and the message the man called 'Steven' left them.

The news hit Alex quite hard. To him, the Mayor had been more than a simple client; he was a friend. A good one. Alex always knew that his damn aspirations and ideals would get him into trouble one day, but...

He always assumed that he'd be able to protect him that day.

And he failed.

The guilt he felt, though he didn't admit it, was immense. Thoughts ran through his head: what if he had been there with him? Would he have been able to stop this Steven person? What if the Mayor had never done this hero thing? But in the end, he simply gave in to the coldness of the true reality.

Barret Higgins was dead.
*
A while later...

*The funeral finally ended, and everybody had left in their black cars and dark suits. Only Alex remained. Well, he and Reggie, who had come along with him. 

Silently, he walked to the gravestone of Barret Higgins and looked down, face hidden under a fedora. "Higgins, you idiot..." He mumbled quietly. "How are you going to save Saint Haven when you're dead now?"

Reggie walked from behind and gently placed a hand on Alex's shoulder, who didn't respond. 

A single tear rolled down the side of Alex's cheek and he looked up at the cloudy, but still clear skies. "It's raining."

"...yes. It is."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
_Saint Haven_
*Respect*

---

Dirk spared Alexander a single glance as he and his attractive female friend stood at the grave of the Mayor, before looking away and folding out his rocket board, then flying away. He untied his tie, shoving it into his pocket. He could never stand formal attire. Too restrictive. And more importantly, it didn't go with his kamina glasses.

As he flew, he thought about Higgins. He hadn't known him for very long, nor did he know him very well. He'd always figured him to be a somewhat incompetent man, too idealistic for his own good. Recent events shed some more light on Higgins for him.

In his eyes, he was still far too idealistic. His idealism and his inability to accept the reality of Saint Haven's fate got him killed, but he wasn't incompetent. During the fight with Steven, after he was knocked down of the sky, he saw him fight, and saw him speak moments before his death. He was a good man. One who deserved respect, at the very least.

He quickly found the site of the church and landed, before folding away his rocket board and waving in greeting. "Hey," he said. "I'm Dirk Stanley. New member of the team, I guess."

Dirk nodded in acknowledgement to Alex, who was leaning on a tree. He heard about him. A twenty year old military major. Pretty impressive. He seemed like a fairly competent person from what he could see, and what he read up on him.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Church

The burden of a lifetime​*
Masaru took a pause from addressing Alex. First, there was a person speaking to him, and he very well intended to give ear. Facing her, unloosening and removing his own tie, Masaru faced the stranger and forced a smile. He had to keep it together. No time for guilt or letting random issues get the better of him. "Mm, sure." Gesturing for her to step to the side while lightly touching her back to lead her out of guest's way, he stood off to the side and rested a forearm on the wall, staring.

He tried to get a gauge of her personality. Clearly a thinker. Smart. Very wise, offhand. He was decent at sizing people up. Attributed it to being a 'people person'. He wanted her to be comfortable, more than anything else. So he approached things in the least 'rigid' way possible. As he stood he pondered what it was she could actually want.. To join the team? He was being hopeful, though.. perhaps too hopeful.

Masaru didn't know they were being watched, however, and honestly even if he did he wouldn't have made a big deal of it. He was cautious, but not to an extreme degree. He waited for her to explain, while going over a mental checklist of the entire team. Yes, he sent each of them an invitation. He wondered who would come, and who would ignore the call. Well, the _second_ call.


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Church, Saint Haven

Stella followed Masaru away from the crowd and somewhere they could speak privately. She could see that this man was hurt. Was he close to the mayor? Was he a friend? Perhaps he felt at fault in some way. She could also see that he wanted to maintain his composure. Stella learned that in human culture, it was impolite to press a stranger. This, she learned, was reserved for close friends and family.

Nevertheless, she began, “Allow me to start from the beginning. A few days ago, I ventured into a small part of your urban center – I mean, city, – called Little China. It was there I met Cosmo, Wrath, and your allies. They fought bravely against a fearsome artificial intelligence named Protoman. I unknowingly walked right onto the battlefield, and your allies saved my life. For that I was grateful, and for that, I risked my own to stop Protoman. ” She paused and looked up to the sky. "When the fighting was over, your allies invited me to join your team, and after much deliberation, I agreed.”

Her eyes locked back on Masaru's, “I have seen how much this team means to the city and its inhabitants. Your mayor, the team's founder, was a noble man. I may not have known him, but I am very familiar with his dream.” Suddenly Stella’s polite and inoffensive tone turned cold, “I am also familiar with those who wish to terrorize the innocent and bring destruction upon your civilization. Those are the same individuals who are responsible for your mayor’s death. I do not know if you wish to continue your mayor’s legacy, but know this: If you and your allies allow your team to fall, you have let them win. You have crushed your mayor’s hopes and abandoned his dream.”

The transcendent reconfirmed, “However, if you and your allies still stand united then I shall stand beside you and do everything in power to ensure your city’s safety and the fulfillment of your mayor’s dream.”

"It is not the time for tears," she concluded, "It is time for action, and I will await your call to arms."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
 Meeting

 ---​ 
Alex drove to the meeting in his newly acquired car - a black BMW m3. He'd already dropped Reggie off back at her house. Arriving, he got out of the car and moved to where the group was, walking with a sense of purpose and an aura of determination. The time for mourning and tears was over.

Now it was the time for action.

He walked up to a nearby tree and leaned on it, carefully considering the information on the Mafia he had dug up, what he already knew, and the recent events. They needed a plan to counter the Mafia. With the death of the Mayor, they essentially removed the team's funding, and there was the damage to the mansion too...

Mentally, he added up the costs, and cringed. It was a lot of money. The team had a lot of rich people, but simply repairing the mansion would require a huge amount of money, and then equipment...

It was all one huge headache. Sighing, he brought a palm to his face in frustration, before bringing it back down. He clenched his hands into a fist and punched the tree, making a sizable hole where his fist had impacted. He looked back up again, eye glowing an intense red colour. 

"*Dammit Stone...I'll get you.*"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
 Saint Haven [*Apartment*]
 Glorious Victory


 ---​
Stanley grinned back at his apartment, watching the news with great interest and amusement. The entire city was going wild from the death of the mayor, it was the perfect opportunity to seize power and consolidate his place in Saint Haven. There was a minor hitch, though. Steel was, most likely, thinking the very same thing right now. 

But then, Steel was someone that could easily be handled. He had no idea the sheer size, power or influence of the Mafia. He _thought _he did, but what he knows is a but a mere fraction of the organization. 

What they had accomplished was a glorious victory, a decisive blow against Saint Haven and their 'heroes'. With this, the whole city distrusted them, and the government had would funding them.

The Age of Heroes? Hah!

More like the Age of Zeroes. 

But, alas. This was no time to relax. Though they had scored a great blow against them, they would most likely get back up again...looking for a target. Looking for Steven Stone. Only...they wouldn't find Steven Stone, no. They would find someone else.

Taking a small envelope, he stashed it inside his pocket and set out. He had work to do.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Park

She's absolutely right​*
By the time Stella finished, Masaru was smiling. He reached up, and rested a hand on her shoulder. "...Thank you." A couple walking by gasped.. for in less time than it takes to blink an eye, they were gone, nothing but a smooth spiral of wind remaining of their presence. He had already marked the park, and arriving by a lightly glowing tree, what he _didn't_ expect was there in full force. Drinks..? Caterers..?? Paying in no mind, he stepped to the side with her.

"You're right, Stelara. So let me in turn extend you an invitation. Join us. Do not let the mayor's dream die." Facing the gathered men in expensive suits and women in equally professional clothing Masaru ignored what was going on with them to face the other heroes present and say, "We'll make the team bigger. Stronger. More allied. I have a few ideals in mind.. but I'll need heroes. Lots of heroes. The more the better. You have a place here, more than that, I have my eye on you for something. I just have to verify some things first. Either way, you showing interest is encouraging.. and I'd like to be the first to say, welcome to the team."

In his mind he was preparing what he had to say. To everyone. He needed to raise their spirits, their confidence. Walking over to Alex, after inviting Stella to stick nearby, he placed a hand on Alex's shoulder with a light pat to grab his attention. The tree looked to be in pretty bad shape, and he could imagine why. "Hey, Alexander Fortis I assume?" 

He smiled, before continuing, "I would like you to join the new team I'm forming but in a greater role. The mafia got the better of us last time.. but I believe their actions were based on caution, no, fear. We need to provide a united front.. and with strong leaders, we can do that. Your reputation and the mayor's trust in you speaks for itself, and so I'd like to ask. Will you join me?" He waited for Alex's answer while thinking about Stella. She, too, had potential for leadership.. she was wise, smart, and cared about the team goal.. but he wanted to wait before burdening her with such a role. If and when the team grew.. he had her in mind.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Leon Jenkins - Steel

Saint Haven - New City Hall

One step ahead​*​​
It was like music to his ears as he watched from the screen in city hall. Now _his_ city hill. He handled clean up, and other important issues. Walking off to make a call, hand in his pockets, he said, "Yes, I do have a recommendation for the next mayor. _Me_." 

After some back and forth Steel was informed that as his assistant Leon would fill in.. part time, until they could vote on a new mayor to fill his shoes. The Governor assured him, though, that when the time comes.. the seat would belong to Leon for 'doing his job'. Steel thanked him, and sat back in the plush leather chair.

He was out of his trench coat and now sported a tuxedo. "Mayor Leon Jenkins. I like that sound of that.." He then let out a deep hearty laugh. Everything was coming together so beautifully. It was as if fan itself was dealing him the perfect hand. First mayor.. next governor. He had a plan, of course, he _always_ had a plan. Taking out his throwaway phone, Steel called his special cyborg black ops unit. "Yes.. did you find him? Perfect. I need you to get him to talk.. keep Luthor there for me." 

Standing, and straightening his tuxedo jacket, Steel tucked on his favorite matching hat and headed or the door. He was going to be a busy man. He had things to do. Serenade Saint Haven into a false sense of peace.. reduce crime.. which he was sure the heroes would do _for him._ Heroes were naive like that. He would then utilize them to handle the space situation, without tucking them back on the payroll. No, he'd use the advanced technology literally snatched out of the busted mansion to begin making his own underground robotic army. 

Either way, he had a press conference to hold, handling a new operation, and then it was off to DC to take in the new protocol for mutant regulation. Damn would he ever hate to be one of _them._ This new president hated mutants.. as a mutant terrorist just killed his daughter last night. It was big news, so big that Higgin's death wouldn't be focused too heavily upon. Yes, he was responsible for that. Paid the teleporting mutant that did it quite handsomely through a senseless robotic underling. He did it for nothing more than having the media and the people in general focus on something _other_ than Higgin's death last night.

As he walked out he heard important news mogul Jared Jones ranting about heroes and mutants. Mutants were a threat. A disease. A plague. Steel shook his head, amused at the typical public nonsense. He was putting in his cozy new coating of metal later today, as well as his enhancements. 

"Thank you, Higgins. Really, thank you. I could've never got this far if it wasn't for your whimsical fairy tale beliefs. Sadly your little dream is about to become a nightmare."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Saint Haven - On the road

Who else is gonna do it?​*
Kevin took care of fancying up Masaru's plans. Seriously, did this asshole think he could throw a little shindig in the Prince's city and have him not hear about it? The nerve of this guy! He needed to pretty it up, out of respect to the mayor, and what better way than doing what he did best.. throwing some money around.

The reporters would be arriving shortly to get an ideal of the status of the heroes. Kevin intended to give 'em one. He even had his new outfit in the car. First things first though.. he knew one person that'd never show up, unless pushed. Using his connections to find out the person's current location, Kevin headed there ASAP.

He had plans of his own. A new base.. it couldn't be as expensive as the others, and it'd be lacking the grossly expensive things the old one had.. but it'd be in the city. Available. It would be a massive and looming tower that hadn't been used for much until present. His gift to the team. Right smack down in North Saint Haven.

Getting out of the limousine, Kevin instructed Jeffery to take a few spins around the block, and walked in. "You look like shit." Kevin joked, while tossing a few bills for his drinks onto the counter as he sat by Alvie. Resting on the stool, his arms crossed, Kevin stared ahead as he said, "..So, where do we go from here? You in man?" From the sounds of his voice Kevin was seeking encouragement.. a listening ear.. someone who wasn't so 'heroic', and a bit more pragmatic like him. Oh Kevin was foolish at face value, hell even internally, but he was a severe realist when he wasn't being a costumed cocky loudmouth and actually had time to think.

He couldn't say that this was all bullshit but there was clearly a point where the team needed to be more realistic. More practical about things. They'd all end up like Higgins if they continued down the same path they'd been going. He wasn't sure what needed to be done.. he definitely had no intentions about leading this nightmare. He'd rather pop in and do his thing from time to time. Despite that, he could still see the need for heroism.. especially now. The president's daughter was dead, at the hands of a mutant terrorist. Things were about to get worse all across the world.. and Saint Haven, which hosted _many_ mutants.. would probably be one of the first spots hit. As would Xavier's school, for that matter.. Charles was already catching hell for a crime he didn't commit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
 Meeting

 ---

Alex raised an eyebrow. He was pretty sure he knew this guy, from a file he read or something. Some kind of agent for the military? He couldn't quite place a finger on it, his memory was slightly fuzzy.

This was good, though.

He was glad that someone at least had some sort of plan. Alex never doubted that the team would still persist in working, but he was unsure of the course of action they would take. Wary that if they continued to treck down the path they were on before...that a repeat of Higgins' murder would occur. Only, this time it'd be the entire team.

Alex was also sure that the Mafia planned for this. Planned that the team's morales wouldn't be completely crushed, and they'd band back together somehow. Chances are, they were probably relying on the fact that the general public now saw them as 'enemies' rather than 'heroes' and how they no longer had funding. 

And they were right.

The new path set out for them was by no means an easy one, or a clear one, but it was one they had to take. For Saint Haven. For the Mayor. For the world, even.

Standing back up, Alex made his way slowly towards Masaru and reached out a hand for a handshake. "Yes. Yes I will."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven

Rallying the troops​*​​
Shaking it, Masaru nodded, smiling. "Thank you Major." He looked at any heroes present, took a breath, and stepped in front of everyone while gesturing for Alex to do the same. His arms folded behind his back, Masaru faced the onlookers with a neutral expression.

"Higgin's dream didn't die." Masaru started, calm as ever. "It is, however, going to need new life breathed back into it. I'm sorry I haven't gotten to meet you all, personally, but the mayor brought me on to assist you all in these matters. I intend to carry out my debt." Pausing to make sure he had everyone's attention that desired to join, he continued. "That said, this isn't a job and I'm not your boss. You're welcome to walk away at any time."

Shutting his eyes, he continued, "We need to prove ourselves.. and I'll put myself on the line for you all, on the end of the law. You go too far in the vigilante angle, and you're on your own I'm afraid. We won't work as one complete unit, but in smaller, tight knit groups. We're out numbered by law breakers and villains, and operating as one giant public movement was our first mistake. I intend to remedy that by us resorting to guerrilla warfare. We hit hard, fast, and keep moving. We unnerve them, and we avoid being a central target. Our base will have to be small scale, underground. It's beneath a bar, for now, but it's better than nothing."

Walking back and forth, he continued, "We'll combine our missions in a need based fashion. Meanwhile, you live your private lives, and suit up whenever you please. If any of us feel the need to communicate with each other, or need back up.." He gestured to the ear pieces on the table. "Each person gets one."

"We'll also win back the public opinion by helping with smaller things. Old ladies cross streets. Prevent accidents with vehicles. Muggers. Anything you see, don't be afraid to go into action and do what you must. Remember, I'm not demanding this out of any of you, I'm asking you. I can't pay your bills or give you fancy technology. This is the grit stage, not the glory stage. Anyway, I'd like to turn things over to Wrath." Masaru said, using Alex's codename, before stepping aside.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
 Meeting

 ---

"About that fancy technology bit," Dirk said, raising his hand. "I can help out with that."

Reaching a hand into his pocket, he produced two small cubes, and placed them on the ground. Slowly, the two objects begun to unfold, before...turning into two robots. A small human-sized one with a cap on his head, and a larger one wearing a black cloak and also with a cap on his head. "I'm something of an expert."

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
 Taking Charge

 ---

 Alex raised an eyebrow at the kid's display of robots. That _was _impressive.

But the planning stage of all this took priority. Sorting out the base, along with the fancy bits could come later. Right now they needed a plan of action. Stepping out from the crowd of heroes, Alex nodded. 

"What he said was right," Alex said. "Our error was entering the field without any sort of solid plan. The first mistake was made at the very start, with the meeting at city hall. The assassination attempt and the follow-up assassination allowed the enemies to view and assess our strengths as well as weaknesses."

"This has allowed them to plan accordingly. Look at their attack: Stone picked a time to come in when he _knew _that none of us were in. The bottom line is: we underestimated our enemies and we were disorganized. They were cautious from the outset, and through careful planning, struck a fatal blow against us."

He sighed, and put on his fedora hat. "I'm not going to bother mincing words here. Fact is, they screwed us over good. They took out our main base, removed our funding and have effectively turned the public against us. Simply getting them back on our side is going to take a miracle. And on top of all that, we know next to nothing about them. We've got all the disadvantages here - it doesn't take a genius to figure out they have the upper hand."

He stamped his sabre on the ground. "*However,*" he barked. "We must endeavor. Survive against all odds, and ultimately...*Win*. They may have won the battle, but they have, by no means, won the war. The fight is still on, and the flames of war have been lit. All those who wish to join us...join, or stay. For those who wish to leave, leave now. We have no need for unnecessary baggage."

​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 22, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter

East St. Haven

Currently

"You look like shit." Kevin joked, while tossing a few bills for his drinks onto the counter as he sat by Alvie. Resting on the stool, his arms crossed, Kevin stared ahead as he said, "..So, where do we go from here? You in man?"

Alf never bothered to look up he recognized the voice but just simply kept staring down on the counter while resting his head on his palms. "Nah, I'm gonna cut my losses..... Get away for a while, maybe go back home.... Need to figure out my next move." He wasn't in any mood to deal with all the shit that had been piling up. Trying to get his life sorted out as a college student, a mutant, a student of Xavier while also being involved with that clusterfuck of a team and while trying to figure out where he stood in between Xavier and Gravitas. It was all too much, and he fucked up as a result from it. 

"I mean, I'm not trying to take the easy way out here but it's too much." Only now did he look up to Kevin. "That life of college during the day, and partying or being heroic during the night isn't going to fly, all this shit here plus the presidents daughter getting killed by a mutant....." He sighed deeply. "Fuck within a week Alaska or something will be turned into Auschwitz for mutants and either this team or the army will be marching through East St. Haven to round us all up."

Previously​
"Ugh not this again." His phone went off again, it together with Gravitas who was a bit too knowledgable about him plus a bit too Stalin-ishly for his taste. 

"Oh, Xavier." Good timing, he could use some of that mind raping technique his mentor had. "With Alf, I......What?"

"When?"

"Fuck.......Fuck.....When......I need to call you back." He hung up and was visibly shaken up. 

"What's wrong son?"

"I need to put a pin in this, and.... I'll...... I need to go." He took off, completely forgetting about the prisoner he just left in the hands of this madman. 

Previously 

The mansion​
She just come from the funeral, leaving early after she couldn't stand looking at all those so called "heroes" that had the nerve to show up there during the funeral. Where were they when her father needed it? 

Against her family's wishes she went to where he had dided, and after spending a good moment simply gazing at the hole in the floor where he had dropped to earth. She eventually made her way to his office and looked through, it not even knowing what she was looking for. His phone eventually caught her eye, in specific the list of out going calls. Sweetie made up most of the list, he had been trying to call her all day after the row they had earlier in the morning.

But the last call stood out to her the most, Alvie, with him not at the funeral either that asshole warranted a good talking to.


----------



## Island (Aug 22, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven Park

*Stella's Commentary​*
One minute, Stella stood outside the white church with Marsaru, and the next, she was at the park!

_“This man,”_ Stella noted, _“He can teleport. What a fascinating power. Perhaps I should look into instantaneous transportation. If I find such impossible, I should consider the possibility of at least developing a more convenient means of transportation. Walking is less than desirable when I am needed elsewhere.”_ Shortly thereafter, Masaru thanked Stella and formally welcomed her to the team. Then he asked her to stay while he talked to the other heroes. She didn’t know who these other heroes were, but hopefully they had the same ambition as the mayor and Masaru. _Hopefully_ they would be on board with rebuilding the team and protecting the city.

A little while later, Masaru went up in front of the crowd of heroes and began his speech. Stella followed along and made mental notes throughout.

One thing Masaru said struck her as odd. He announced “We’re outnumbered by lawbreakers, and operating as one gigantic public movement was our first mistake. I intend to remedy that by us resorting to guerilla warfare. We hit hard, fast, and keep moving. We unnerve them, and we avoid being a central target.”

“We will… fight with gorillas?” Stella questioned, “I do not understand.”

Then came “Our base will have to be small in scale, underground. It’s beneath a bar, for now, but it’s better than nothing."

To this, Stella giggled. She recalled, “I once heard a human idiom that would be appropriate for this situation.” She paused for dramatic effect. “I suppose one could say that we are… lowering the bar.”

Masaru continued his speech, and Stella summarized three main points: help out whenever and wherever necessary, work with what little we have, and take one of these complimentary ear accessories for the road. Stella was unsure what these “earpieces” would do exactly, but she was sure she could ask around.

Finally, the speaker announced Alex, or as Stella knew him, Wrath. Before Alex could begin, another hero, one that Stella wasn’t familiar with raised his hand and spoke. He claimed that he could help with the team’s lack of “fancy” technology. Stella was unsure what constituted “fancy” technology as opposed to regular technology. Before she could dwell on the thought, the hero, “Dirk”, threw two small objects to the ground, and before everybody’s eyes, they turned into humanoid robots. This “Dirk” claimed to be an expert. 

_“An expert at what?”_ Stella pondered _“Is this man an engineer?”_

It turns out that Alex’s speech was much less confusing and more straightforward than Masaru’s. It used fewer confusing words, and there was much less to note. However, there were some phrases such as “unnecessary baggage” that Stella didn’t quite understand. Would this mean that Stella would not be allowed to bring her transmission receiver along? Did that constitute unnecessary baggage?

Overall, both speeches had their moments; the two lost Stella at times but inspired her at others. Hopefully, the other heroes felt the same level of inspiration and readiness.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #1*]
 Loose Ends

  ---

It took a while for Stanley to find them, but he managed. Actually, it wasn't even that hard. They came to him instead.

The military soldiers stormed into the base like a flood, dressed in their black uniforms, bullet proof vests and riot shields. They looked like a bunch of tools. They trashed everything they could, causing chaos, and cracking down on the Mafia members. They were holding their own pretty well, so there _technically _was no need for Stanley to join in, but...

It'd been a while since he'd kill anybody. A whole week, to be exact.

Now, if Stanley cared about his men, he might have been considerate of how he used his lava powers here, in fear of hurting his own men.

Unfortunately for all in the immediate range of his attacks, the Red Hunter didn't give a damn about his subordinates, and had no hesitations about recklessly using his lava and magma powers to kill the invaders.

A soldier with a riot shield ran to him, aiming to bash him with his puny defense. Stanley grins a bloodthirsty smile as his left arm quickly turns into lava, steaming up. The nameless soldier hesitated slightly in his charge at the sight of it, granting the Red Hunter the time to close in on him and punch through both his shield, and his chest, splattering blood on his brand new shirt. Good thing it was red anyway.

Another one came from behind, aiming to hit Stanley's head with a baton looking weapon. Stanley simply backhanded the man, attacking with such force that his skull actually cracked open from the strike, as well as melting from the lava.

"Fuckin' Stone," is grumbled as Stanley makes his way to the exit, throwing several more soldiers into walls, and punching even more _through _them. "Leaving loose ends for me to deal with."

He walked out of the main room, to the 'bar room' - if it could still be called that. The whole place was trashed beyond belief, tables destroyed, chairs broken, walls with holes in them. This was Stanley's favourite room too.

"Halt!" 

"Fuck off." As the words leave the Red Hunter's mouth, his right arm expands slightly with the lava. With a grin, he punched, his arm 'erupting' lava and magma as a huge burning fist burns through the meager formation of riot shields and through to the next room, killing everyone in the immediate vicinity. 

Leaving the Mafia base burning in it's wake, Stanley got into his car and drove off. He took a single glance as the base now collapsed in on itself, the fires having apparently destroyed the pillars that were holding the place up. 

"Eh. The place needed renovating anyway." He shrugged. There were more important things to worry about.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
 He Looks Like Goku

  ---

"What the fuck?!" Is roared by Blake as he walked into the hideout. He heard shouting and fighting from outside, but, _damn. _He wasn't expecting a whole warzone in here! People fighting, destroying stuff...

This was awesome.

Immediately, he charged into battle, bringing his fist into the face of an unsuspecting soldier and crushing his skull with the force of the strike. "*GOKU PUNCH!*"

A few Mafia members turned around, faces lighting up slightly as they saw the figure of the man they knew as 'Goku'. Crazy as he was, Goku was a reliable and powerful fighter. Nobody trusted him to make big decisions, but...in terms of fire-power and muscle, he was pretty damn useful. Seeing him here was a huge reassurance. 

Several more soldiers gathered up and begun to charge Blake Swift, who grinned and jumped back. Bringing his right leg back and leaning his weight on his left leg, he brought back both arms and cupped his hands together in the legendary Kamehameha pose.

"*Ka...*" A small ball of energy appears in his hands...

"*Me...*" The ball grows bigger...

"*MOTHERFUCKING HA!*" He screamed, releasing the ball of energy in a powerful wave of blue energy, blasting into the soldiers and sending them flying back into the wall. 

Grinning, he walked up to their unconscious bodies and stuck his middle fingers up at them in triumph. "Bitch I look like *Goku!*"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #7*]
 Loose Ends

  ---

Stanley stopped the car and got out. 

Mafia Base 7, the central hideout of their organization in Saint Haven. If they were anywhere, it would most certainly be here.

Indeed, even from outside the large building he could hear the chaos rage on inside. He entered in through the automatic door, and made his first move on a nearby soldier, clawing his face off with a lava propelled magma fist. 

There wasn't much fighting here. Or any, actually. Just a few soldiers posted on guard to secure the floor while the rest advanced. The soldiers, taking notice of Stanley, got out their batons.

With unwavering confidence, Stanley continued to walk, his grin still plastered on his face as he turned both arms into magma. Before they could do anything about it, the Red Hunter punched the two in the face, sending them flying through the elevator door. 

He grabbed the last one by the collar and lifted him up easily into the air. "*You have ten seconds to tell me where your bosses are before I punch through your skull.*"

A small gasp escaped the soldier's mouth at the Red Hunter's threat. Meekly, he answered: "The eight floor!"

"Thank you." The Red Hunter nods, dropping the man...before nailing him in the stomach with a powerful magma punch.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Oakley Park

One thing after another​*
Masaru smiled at Stella, waiting until Alex finished to answer her questions. "Not.. actual gorillas.. it's.. you send someone in, in a small group.. do a surprise attack.. hit them hard, quick, and get out." Masaru attempted to explain. "Also, do you have a place to stay?" She was a foreigner, he noticed, but he hoped she wasn't an illegal alien. He had no clue of exactly how  .. well .. 'alien' that alien went in this case.

Pausing, then, he faced Dirk. "That'd be incredibly helpful. I'll show you to our base afterwards. Let me know whatever you need to work on things. Whatever the base has will be completely on you, Head Engineer and Designer. If we could get some type of unique security in the base that'd be perfect." Masaru said with a smile, already deciding Dirk's role. Was it wise to trust him with such control of the base..? Well, he had to. 

Facing Stella once more, to hear her answers. When he finished hearing her response Masaru pointed at the small ear piece as he lifted it. She seemed a bit confused by it. Placing it on her ear, he touched a button, turning it 'on', and said, "Hey, it works like this. Okay, try pushing yours."

Standing, and smiling, he frowned as he heard the sound of a fight. Calamity. People were being assaulted all over the city.. the military came in. It was a war zone out there. No, more like a blood bath. "Where are you!? We need you Masaru! Oh god!" Static.

Sighing, Masaru faced Stella with a kind smile and said, "I've got to handle something. I'll be back in a flash."

As Goku triumphed over the men he'd see someone appear out of thin air in the blink of an eye, seem to vanish out of what appeared to be pure body speed, and kneel with his back to two mafia men that were hiding behind a table flipped onto its side and rooting for Goku. His arms extended behind him, and wildly sporadic spatial force jumbled the men's heads, rattling their brains which resulted in them collapsing, unconscious from a split second of unthinkable agony.

Standing slowly, and facing Goku, Masaru's eyebrow arched at the wacky powerhouse of a young man. "I'm going to give you one chance to turn yourself in." Masaru said as he stood sideways, his arms hanging while facing Goku with a neutral expression.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
 He Looks Like Goku II

  ---

Goku looked onto his enemy with a mixture of surprise, and slight admiration. "Instant Transmission!?" His eyes glittering as he said this. "_No wait, focus...he's an enemy!_" 

He'd study and ask about his cool teleporting ability later! Right now, his priority was beating down on this new enemy. He seemed at least _somewhat _competent.

Getting into a fighting position, Goku grinned. "Yo, you crazy? You _do_ know who you're talking to, right? I'm fuckin' *Goku*. I don't back down no matter what!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

East Saint Haven - Raggedy Bar

The fate of the team...​*
Mutants? No. He couldn't see that.. or maybe it was simply that he didn't _want_ to see it. "Blegh, you're goin' back to that boring joint? C'mon, The Haven is paradise! Plus yer already enrolled in school here." Was he trying to convince Alvie to stick around? Hell yeah he was. Looking up, he gulped when he saw Cece enter. Shit.. if looks could kill.

Sliding from his seat, Kevin walked over, holding his hands up defensively. "Whoa, hey, wait... it's not like it looks." Kevin attempted to explain to Cece. It felt like she was going to try to rip one of their heads off.. and he didn't want to be the one! He just felt like more of that anger seemed to be directed at Alvie than himself.

She looked as if she might've punched him if her shoulder bump hadn't worked. It had. Stumbling, Kevin watched her go, and slowly removed his sunglasses.. to stand by and watch. He then looked down at his cell phone. Crap! He was late!

"Guys, try not to kill each other. I know you're having issues but we need to get down to Oakley Park. Now like. It's really important!" Noticing Alvie's look, he added, "Trust me on this, man. You too Cee. Higgins would want this. Come if you're comin', stay if you're stayin'." He then headed for the door, pushing his way out of it.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Mafia Base 2

Well, he does kinda look like 'em. Maybe.​*
Masaru kicked the leg off of the table, breaking it with a rigid downward sidekick, the heel of his boot covered foot snapping it. Twirling it like a kali stick, he launched it, the stick radiating with spatial energy. As it flew forward he figured Goku might be waiting for him to dash forward.. while assuming the thrown table leg was a distraction. 

Disappearing and reappearing in the close vicinity of the hurtled table leg he materialized behind Goku in record time, palm thrusting at Goku's meaty back. Even his durable body wouldn't so easily handle the spatial shuffle he put his organs through, before Masaru appeared feet away, skidding.

He first needed to figure out how strong Goku was, before he began taking it to be more lethal level. Crouching, fingers on the floor, Masaru's dexterity was heightened as his eyes narrowed, waiting for his opponents move.. and most wondrous of all, this all happened before that chucked wooden leg had even reached his foe. There were other cries for assistance going on in his ear piece. Masaru needed to put this one down quickly before heading elsewhere. Today was going to be a busy day.. he realized.. with an inward sigh.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
 Vs. Teleporter Guy

  ---

Goku roared in pain as the thrust made contact and the various organs abdomen rearranged itself under the spatial pressure of Zephyr's strike. "_What in the name of Shenron was that...?_" He wondered, but then he saw that he had a new problem flying towards his face.

Putting on a grin, Goku grabbed the chair leg mid-flight, and twisting around, he smashed it down where Zephyr...used to be. Instinctively, the T.A.N.K agent teleported away from the attack last minute, going above Goku.

Goku smirked. Perfect. In the air, with no space to maneuver...

Charging his energy to his feet, Goku blasted off the ground, darting towards Zephyr like a huge, musclebound bullet and landing a powerful headbutt on his chin.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Mafia Base 2

A worthy opponent​*
His chin lifted from the unexpected beginning of a destructive blow. Masaru, of course, anticipated this. His speed went up a notch, when Goku started rocketing upward, and he softly tapped his shoulder in exchange for the tap of a chin blow before.. poof. Appearing near the small group of gathered men Masaru walked.. his expression calm as he lightly rubbed his chin with the back of his hand.

"That stung.. You're good, Goku was it? A full blow would've shattered my jaw. I guess this means you don't want to surrender. That's fine." His eyes narrowed, and he said, "Unfortunately you killed a lot of officers and I don't have time to waste here with you." Goku probably thought he was safe.. up there in the air.. and honestly, if Goku had flown in the beginning.. he probably would've been. Masaru would have no way to teleport nearby him. As it stood, however...

Spatial energy appeared by his hand.. and Masaru waited, almost like a shoot off. He would end this with his next attack.. but a part of him wanted to give Goku a chance to change his ways. Perhaps he'd just gotten soft.. or perhaps it was that he saw potential in the young man. "Last chance, Goku. Turn yourself in.. I don't want to hurt you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
 Vs. Teleporter Guy

  ---

Goku got into his stance again and begun charging up his Kamehameha. Face suddenly going serious, he said: "How do you expect me to simply give up the fight and let you leave when your men are the ones who came in here and attacked us first? Answer me that question, hero!"

The ball of energy cupped between Goku's hands at his side continued to grow, expanding with each word he said. He then thrust his hands forward, shooting out his signature stream of powerful blue energy towards Zephyr. "*KAMEHAMEHA!*"

Goku had a plan this time. Zephyr had two choices of teleportation: a completely different location, or behind him. If he teleported anywhere else in the room, the explosion that followed the impact of the beam would catch him. But if he teleported behind him...he'd be ready.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Mafia Base 2

Clash of Wills, Mafia vs Heroes​*
Well, this was unexpected... but it'd make things easier. Zephyr waited... seeming as if he was prepared to let himself die. He had to hope his opponent survived this. He seemed durable.. extremely so. He should, therefore, be able to endure his own attack. Masaru disregarded his dexterity in exchange for incredible motion. Apparently moving as swiftly as the famous Wrath, Masaru teleported... not himself, but Goku.

Goku would be facing his own Kame Hame Ha, as Masaru thrust his palm to Goku's back, his spatial shuffle aimed directly at his upper back. Moving with an elegant sprint, he wasn't sure what exactly the high powered beam would do, but while Goku was recovering he zipped for the front of the base and flipped, fleeing before the blast fully hit. Landing in a skid, crouched down, Masaru bounced to his feet and looked over his shoulder to check the state of things. 

He didn't want to continue the fight. This opponent seemed to be an ox, and so, he was probably dumb and being controlled. Standing, Masaru waited in the middle of the street.. ready to continue if need be. He was panting lightly now, from the combination of spatial formations and teleportations. This guy had taken far more than anyone he'd gone up against before.. he was impressive, Masaru would give him that.. but he had a city to protect. He could only hope that, elsewhere, Alex and the other heroes were doing their part. The city was a war zone, with officers screaming for assistance in their ear pieces.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
Annihilation 
 
  ---

Goku roared as the beam hit him full on, blasting him off his feet and sending him flying into a wall, bleeding everywhere. He was pretty sure he had a few ribs broken here and there too...

The room was now completely destroyed. The beam had blasted through several layers of walls, before exploding and shaking the entire base up with a shock-wave.

Groaning, Goku removed himself from the wall, and glared at Zephyr with now slightly dulled eyes. He cupped his hands together, and drew them to his side then thrust them in his direction, firing off another, significantly weaker, beam at Zephyr.

"*HA!*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - The Streets

Clash of Wills, Mafia vs Heroes 2​*
Masaru had to give him credit. The guy was tough. Damned tough. This time Masaru teleported him, to tank his own beam, but not before moving with seemingly impressive speed. In all honesty it wasn't that Masaru was moving ridiculously fast. He was increasing his relation to the time around him, howbeit faintly. The end result was the same, however, a small spatial release discharged on the back of Goku's head.. jumbling the insides with a faint shuffle. He didn't want to risk giving him brain damage, just disable him, so the faint as the lowest amount he could possibly discharge.

Flipping into a spiral, he landed on the opposite side of the street, panting now. At the same time the beams explosiveness went off. It usually didn't take this many teleportations, speed adjustments, or spatial shuffles in succession to take down a single target. This guy, however, was a hell of a tank. Masaru rested an elbow on the hood of a nearby car, staring. A hand slipping behind the vehicle.. he discreetly left a faint glow on it.

He was lucky Goku wasn't more intelligent than he was now. Masaru wasn't sure if even he could take him out in that case. As it stood.. he needed to stop him here and now, before he could become any more powerful than he already was. "Apparently you respect Goku. Do you really think he'd be using his powers to assist criminals?" Masaru asked, a frown of disapproval on his face.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
Right or Wrong?

  ---

Goku crumpled to the floor in pain, looking up at Zephyr. He had to admit it, this guy was good. It'd been a while since anybody hurt him this much, or got him to the floor. The last person that managed such a feat was...

The Red Hunter.

But this guy was doing it in some kind of different way. The Red Hunter just kept punching him until he was down. The teleporting man...was cheating. He was turning his own attacks against him and attacking from behind!

"Apparently you respect Goku. Do you really think he'd be using his powers to assist criminals?"

The pretend Saiyan growled. "Goku did what he thought was right. That is exactly what I am doing!" He roared in anger, a fire of determination burning brightly in his eyes as a small orb of energy formed in his right hand, glowing brightly until erupting into a small beam firing towards Zephyr's chin.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Streets

Clash of Wills, Mafia vs Heroes part 3​*
He felt pity for Goku. Now that he could let his guard down. This guy was good, and horribly powerful. Masaru was nimble, but very human in his make up. One lucky blow would be more than enough to kill or maim him. Using Goku again as a shield for his blast to reduce property damage, left Masaru panting. He could easily dodge these beams, but the result would be broken and busted buildings.. destroyed cars.. overall wreckage. He also had a duty to protect the city itself, and not just the people in it, taking greater strategy and finesse.

"Goku also did what he did to protect the weak and innocent. You're a criminal, Goku. Would Goku fight to stop you.. or would he side with you?" His eyes narrowed. "You're on the wrong side of the 'doing right' thing my friend." Opening a hand, spatial force appeared. He had about one more left.. after this.. and so he had to make it count. The other, he needed to reserve for teleportation.

"I can't afford to make this any longer.. Goku.. I'm asking you to make the right choice and turn yourself in." Lifting his hand.. he pointed it inside of the car, mysteriously.. the seats wobbling with nigh forced reconstruction.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
Right or Wrong? II

  ---

Goku shook his head. This guy had it all wrong. He didn't understand him at all. "I...have never known what people call 'companionship' all my life. I was born on the streets, abandoned by my parents. I had no purpose in my life, sometimes I even questioned my own existence..."

"Until they reached out a hand to me. Them, the Mafia, accepted me when nobody else would, and took me as part of their own. You might see them as criminals, teleporter guy. But I see them as family. I admire Goku from the bottom of my heart, but there's only so far I can follow down his path."

He looked at the car, having noticed teleporter guy do something to it. He then remembered how he teleported him in front of his own beams...wait, was he going to drop a car on him? He moved his hand so that it now pointed to the car, and shot another, smaller, energy beam. Enough to blow the car up.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Streets

Clash of Wills, Mafia vs Heroes, A new life​*
Masaru shut his eyes. The beam was heading for the car. "I'm sorry, Goku." It all happened so fast. Goku swapped, taking another beam, but worse, the spatial shuffle rattled his heart and insides, harder this time as he upped the intensity of the fierce vibrations, before Masaru teleported to the car which teleported to where Goku just stood a split second ago all in the matter of what felt like a single moment.

Sitting on the hood of the car, arms crossed, Masaru stared at Goku.. wondering. Could he reach him? Change him..? He'd be a valuable ally if he could. Masaru frowned in a grim manner. "They're using you.." Masaru warned Goku, if he was still conscious. "I understand how you feel.. but believe me.. these people.. they aren't your family."

Hopping down from the roof of the car, Masaru tucked his hands in his jacket and stared off in the distance as cop cars arrived. Holding up his hand as a warning sign for them to stay back, Masaru waited to see if Goku was down and out, as he panted steadily. This was exciting, in a way, but disappointing in another.. this guy was different than the normal scum. He wondered, if but for a brief moment, if Goku could.. if he would.. try out a new life.


----------



## Island (Aug 22, 2012)

Stalara Fjara
Saint Haven Part

*Action Through Inaction*​
Masaru kindly answered Stella’s questions and then asked her if she needed somewhere to live. Truth be told, Stella didn’t have anywhere to stay, and for the last few weeks, she wandered the city and stayed with (mostly) kind strangers. There was this one man, however, that had a very strange request that she was unable to oblige. Nevertheless, she met Masaru’s eyes and answered humbly, “No, I am afraid I do not have any permanent residence. For the duration of my time in your city, I have been relying on the kindness of strangers.”

“In retrospect,” she concluded, “That was not the safest route I could have taken. There are many strange individuals in your city.”

The man then explained how the earpiece worked. He put it up to his ear and pressed it. All of a sudden he jumped, said he had to do something, and disappeared in a flash. If this didn’t spook Stella, nothing would. First Masaru turned on the earpiece... and then he decided to leave.

Was he possessed by a demon?

Unsure of what to do with this strange device, Stella held it up to her face and examined it. She pondered “It looks like an ordinary ear accessory. Perhaps if I push this-“

Voices! This wasn’t demonic in nature. It was a transmission device. It received frequencies and interpreted them into audible sound. What a wonderful device! It could be used to military and law enforcement messages and respond to crises! That means… _“What did he hear? Is something wrong?”_

The earpiece said nothing useful, so Stella assumed that either everything was taken care of or something had gone horribly wrong. Regardless, she was unable to do anything about it. She didn’t know where Masaru went off to or when he would be back. The last thing he said was “I’ll be back in a flash.”

That didn’t make any sense because “flashes” aren’t increments of time. Maybe it was another idiom, or maybe he meant literally. Masaru did teleport after all.

For now, the transcendent concluded, the best course of action was inaction.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

Blake Swift - GOKU
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #2*]
Zzzzzz
  ---

Goku's vision slowly lost clarity...fading away into darkness. In the distance, he could hear sirens. The sirens of the police, and a voice...the voice of Zephyr.

He needed to get away, but his body wouldn't listen to him; it was slowly deactivating itself, shutting down completely from the fatigue and damaged it'd experienced. His brain screamed at his body to hurry up and run away, but alas, it was too late.

They're using you.." Masaru warned Goku, if he was still conscious. "I understand how you feel.. but believe me.. these people.. they aren't your family."
 
But Goku was too busy being unconscious to hear him.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 23, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

West Saint Haven - Mafia Base 2

On to the next fire, or in this case, ice storm​*
Catching his breath a bit, he faces the officers running forward. "Careful with him. Make sure you detain him in an extra sturdy cell equipped for energy users and super strength." The head officer, Winslow, nodded. "We appreciate it, Masaru. I know you don't get enough gratitude.."

"Don't mention it, Carl." Masaru offered. Watching them struggle to lift and load Goku's body into the car, Masaru exhaled, and started off. "Where to now..?" Carlton asked. "The mafia is going wild.. and there's a guy elsewhere.. One that can use ice.. or.. turn into ice.. we don't quite understand, but he's taking out tons of our men."

"I'm on it." Masaru offered. He sat for a moment to catch his breath and recharge, before preparing himself to take on the Ice Dreamscaper known as Pierre. The city was a mess. He didn't know what would happen following this.. but the heroes had their work cut out for them. The mafia was flexing its muscle.. the result, Masaru imagined, of them being cornered. He'd take them on.. and then go after their leader, who was apparently taking on a whole military force himself. Who were these monsters..? Masaru wondered. When he caught his breath enough and his mind relaxed enough for him to regain proper focus.. with nothing but a swirl of wind in his wake, Masaru was gone.

"How does he do that..?" Will Urkel asked. Carlton just instructed him to shut up, and get to handling any of the mafia grunts they ran across. West Saint Haven was a warzone. 

Appearing in the blink of an eye, Pierre saw Masaru flicker into sight. He slowly turned his head to face him, asking, "Hm.. hello. A teleporter, huh...? What is it you want from me..?" The entire block covered in ice.. with frozen soldiers, vehicles, and buildings. The entire area was chilly.. as if a severe blizzard just hit... and Masaru fought to hold back a shiver. It wasn't that he didn't realize Masaru was a member of T.A.N.K., but he wanted to gauge the youth as much as he could before fighting.

"You're under arrest." Masaru said calmly as he knelt, touching the icy ground. Suddenly, with startling speed, he bolted forward while Pierre fully turned to face him.. a bored expression on his face. "Let's relax now.. shall we?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 23, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

East Saint Haven to West Saint Haven

Clash of Wills, Mafia vs Heroes! Step into the light~​*
Kevin wasn't sure what was happening, but things were crazy when he exited. People were rounding up mutants..? It was masked under the chaos, but he damn sure noticed it. They were also troops. "Hey, hey, hey. What the fucks going on here? That's my main chick Sheneneh! What'd she do now?" Kevin asked, offering a big enough distraction to allow the mutants to escape. "Fuck!" Shouted an officer, and the men turned back around, chasing them.

Kevin was prepared to intervene, but his phone rang. Picking it up, he spoke to Garth, who told him shit had hit the fan in West Saint Haven. Kevin clapped his hands to his head, shouting, "Fuck! Never a moment of peace!" Dashing forward, he suddenly burst into the air, rocketing away. Flipping in midair, he noticed someone fucking up miles of terrain with..beams? No, they were too sharp and fast to be that.. they more resembled lasers, like his... but were even faster.

Landing on a rooftop, Cosmo stood across from him after he finished fucking up a helicopter. Dual beams caught falling soldiers, and blasted them softly but swiftly to safety. "Hey, Sunshine Sparkle! What's the deal man? You bored and the only release is a little pew pew? I can relate! It's fun blasting around randomly, but that's no reason to fuck up mah city! You wanna piss off the Prince?!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

Jonathan Crevice - Shiner
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
Mid - Boss

  ---

Jonathan regarded the colourful boy with a look of contemplation, and amusement - as if to say 'was this guy really going to try and stop me'? Sighing, he put on a pair of sunglasses and straightened up his blue tie elegantly. With a single hand, he gestured to the chaos on the streets, indicating the soldiers of the military, and their cracking down on the various mutants...and Mafia. But he was pretty sure Cosmo couldn't differentiate between the two accurately.

"I have no intention of pissing you off. My role here is to simply repel the invaders that have come into our city rounding up the mutants."

Shiner took a step forward and produced his rapier. "Unless you're willing to say that their rounding up and abduction is perfectly fine with, ahem, the 'prince of the city'?" He asked, arching an eyebrow. 

The boy didn't look very smart. Hopefully, if his suspicions were correct, he could manipulate the boy into working _for _him somehow. Or at the very least make it out of here without a fight; he was never one for violence. It usually dirtied his new suits, and he hated that more than anything.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
 Saint Haven [*Mafia Base #7*]
 Loose Ends II

  ---

Stanley's phone rang, just as his fist was about to connect to his latest victim. His phone ringing was rarely a good sign; usually some stuck up bald guy with an eyepatch pestering him, or someone else that would give him a headache. 

"What the hell do you want Steel? I'm busy." Red Hunter answered without checking who it was.

"*I am aware of that, Red Hunter.*" The voice called back.

"_Oh, shit...the boss?_" Stanley gulped slightly. "Yes. What do you need?"

"*There's going to be a change of plan. Stone shall come in and clean up the mess left over by the government, whilst you go to the Oak Park to confront and distract the heroes for as long as possible. Make sure they do not impede Stone's progress. And if possible, get a better grasp of their abilities. I'm sure there will have been developments since the attack at town hall.*"

"Where is Stone anyway?"

"Right here." The familiar voice of Steven said. He was floating on a rock outside of the window. With a flicker of a hand, another platform looking rock floated up with him. "Hop on. I've already designated the route."

Hanging up the phone, Stanley climbed out the window and onto the second rock. It was surprisingly comfortable, but...he didn't have much time to get used to it, as upon getting on, the transport shot towards the direction of the park.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

Adamov/Fortis - Red Hunter/Wrath
Saint Haven [*Park*]
Clash of Dreamscapers

---
​
In the distance, a large rock, carrying an appropriately large and sharply dressed man flew towards the park like a bullet, flying until...

"_Wait. How the fuck do you get this thing to stop?_" Stanley wondered, but his question was answered all too quickly as the rock reached the park, not stopping until it crashed into the ground with a mighty rumble, creating a small crater under it. 

"_Dammit Stone...bastard. You can make your rocks fly wherever you want but you can't get them to land properly? Dick._" Stanley moaned slightly, rubbing his head. The crash didn't hurt much, but he did accidentally crack his neck from the force of the impact.

Alexander raised an eyebrow and quickly ran over to the crater, hand placed on his sabre the entire time. He didn't have too good a feeling about this. "Identify yourself." He ordered, taking out his sabre. 

"*The instrument of your pathetic team's destruction.*" Stanley grinned, looking up.

But as the words left his mouth, Wrath was already upon him, blade out and mid-swing. At the last second, Red Hunter managed to block the blade of his sabre with a hardened magma arm, wincing in pain slightly. 

"_Adamantine sword?_" Stanley swore under his breath. Just his luck to meet someone with a weapon that could actually hurt him, or touch him without melting. Then again...it would make things more interesting at least.

Wrath's face looked up, showing a darkened and serious expression, his left eye glowing brightly. "*A**re you the one who killed Barret Higgins?*" He asked quietly.

The Red Hunter simply grinned, and brought up his other fist, turning it into magma also. "Take a guess." He brought the fist down, but too late.

Wrath had moved out of the way, jumping back several metres to avoid the attack. "I see," he mumbled as he landed. The pieces all fit into place now. "You're the Red Hunter. The one who ordered the assassination."

A small gust of wind blew through the area, dusting off a few leaves from the ground as Wrath's entire body emitted a faint, but prominent, red glow. He looked up, both eyes now glowing steadily. "I've been looking for you."

Red Hunter spread the magma on both arms up to the shoulders, arms now steaming from the sheer heat of the lava. Widening his grin, he regarded his adversary. "And what are you going to do about it, _Wrath_?"​


----------



## Island (Aug 23, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven Park

*Red Rock Man Magma Hunter... Guy!*​
Inaction is a beautiful thing. It?s a time where you can sit down quietly, look at the sky, observe people, and contemplate the universe. Stella felt a cool gush of wind and looked up to an almost empty blue sky. She felt soft green grass on her bottom and the sturdy support of a park tree on her back. For the time being, the transcendent sat cross-legged beneath a great oak. Across the city, soldiers rounded up mutants, the mafia terrorized the innocent, and her allies fought for their lives against super villains. Unfortunately for them, Stella was told to stay put because Zephyr would be ?back in a flash?; she still didn?t know what that meant, but she would wait as long as it took for him to return.

_?There are times,?_ she noted, _?When one must sit down and observe the world around them. The physical world is wondrous thing filled with diverse people, places, and things.?_

*Booooom!*

The ground rumbled, and roared, and a huge crater now existed where a park bench previously stood. Just a second ago, before Stella?s human eyes, a very large rock flew out of nowhere and crashed in Saint Haven Central Park. Dirty flew everywhere, the dust filled Stella?s eyes and nose. She quickly shielded her eyes and covered her nose, and when she finally peaked through her fingers, she saw a silhouette standing on the? flying rock? thing.

That, she observed, was certainly a flash, but the man on the rock... thing... was not Masaru.

Wrath was first on the scene, and he demanded that this mysterious rock man identify himself. To this, Stella heard *?The instrument of your pathetic team?s destruction.?
*
Stella realized that now was not one of those times for sitting down and observing the world?

The female stood to her feet, but Wrath had already engaged the rock man. She saw Wrath swing his saber at the rock man, but the rock man blocked the blow with his? magma arm.

What a strange day.

The two carried out an exchange that Stella couldn?t quite hear. Unlike the obnoxious orders and threats that they spat at each other before, the two held this conversation at a normal tone. She made out the words ?Mayor? and "assassination.? The transcendent also heard Wrath call this man the ?Red Hunter.? She found the latter strange because this man was neither red nor a hunter.  Why would a hunter fly in on a rock? Doesn?t a hunter? hunt?

Then again, she noted, most hunters chuck spears and kill wild animals. In contrast, the man manipulated magma. Stella concluded that it must be a human thing to name yourself something entirely irrelevant.

Regardless, Stella contemplated _?I see that this? rock man? red? human? hunter? thing? is not aware of my presence. Shall I attack him while he is distracted, or shall I acquire gorillas so that they may engage the magma man in these ?hit and run? tactics I learned about??_

_"But?"_ she recalled, _"The human male from before told me he would be back in a flash. I should not leave this park."_

Then again, she concluded, there wasn't much she could do against a guy with magma arms?

_"No!"_ she finalized _"I cannot allow Red Magma Hunter Man to harm my new allies and terrorize the innocent!"_

Time for battle! Stella snuck into range and noted her surroundings. She saw that the park was decorated with eight foot lamp posts that would make great tools in battle. She threw out her hands and carefully lifted one from its home. With a mighty battle cry, the transcendent used her telekinesis to swing it like a baseball bat at Magma Man Hunter!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

Adamov/Fortis - Red Hunter/Wrath
Saint Haven [*Park*]
Clash of Dreamscapers II

---
​
With a great clang, the transcendent's improvised weapon made contact with the Red Hunter...well, his normal arms anyway, as he instinctively threw them up to block against the attack. He slid back a few centimetres from the force of the strike, before destroying and melting through the mole by grabbing it with a magma covered hand.

"Hm?" The Red Hunter rose an eyebrow amusedly. "You were not at the town hall. A new member?" He grinned. "Well, I suppose it doesn't really matter anyway. It's just more people for me to kill."

But, as the words left his mouth, Wrath had already raced in, moving at nigh untraceable speeds, with only the bright trail of red glow moving with him. He took out his other adamantine sabre and attacked the Red Hunter with a flurry of attacks. 

Stanley covered the rest of his arms in the magma, and worked on parrying and blocking the attacks, being forced into a slightly more defensive position under the force and speed of the major's swordsmanship. "_What the hell? He wasn't this fast in the town hall..._"

But then his mind flickered back to the words the leader said to him, how they most likely grew in the short space of time since the attempted assassination. "_I see...ah, that's what's happening. This might be interesting._" He brought back his right arm and morphed his hand from a fist into a more claw like shape, before thrusting it at Wrath, striking with great speed.

On instinct, and from his enhanced precognition, Wrath managed to move his swords in the way just in time to block. Though, the sheer force of the lunge blew him back slightly. 

"_Dammit, the guy has too good a defense to bypass..._" Wrath grinded his teeth. "_And it's burning me just getting near him,_" he commented, looking at the slightly charred sleeves of his jacket.

Red Hunter, however, wasted no time, swung his arm again, and released a large blob of lava, firing it towards the transcendent's general direction.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 23, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

West Saint Haven

A Frosty Reception​*
"Oh no you don't.." Pierre stated, ice lifting, and attempting to circle Masaru, who flickered out of sight. Pierre searched for him.. but he was moving at ridiculous speeds. "Relax.." Pierre encouraged, before icy wind circled the small area of their showdown as Masaru raced around him at vanishing speeds, leaving after images each time Pierre assumed he spotted him.

Then, almost as if out of nowhere, the intensity of the coldness rapidly increased. A mini blizzard struck, and the area was chilled.. with Masaru trapped in a block of ice. "..Got you." Before he could completely relax due to nabbing the speedy youth, in the blink of an eye, Masaru was gone. He sighed, and said, "This is going to be annoying..."

Materializing out of nowhere, Masaru's back bounced and slid across a rooftop that he tagged earlier when nearing his target. He slid across from the spot that had a faint midnight blue glow on it. Standing, slowly, Masaru shivered intensely. "He's powerful... how am I going to near him without being frozen?" Masaru wondered.. as he stood.. gazing down at the shard of ice he took with him.. plotting.

It was dense, not hollow.. which meant he could intense the coldness to an extreme level in what would nearly be an instant. Masaru formulated a plan based on what he experienced... and with that signature gentle swirl of wind, he was gone. 

Appearing near the spot he touched, Masaru flicked the shard of ice at Pierre, now glowing. Pierre tilted his head, causally, dodging, "Nice throw.." Pierre complimented him, before Masaru appeared nearby him in the blink of an eye. Expecting this, Pierre immediately attempted to freeze him again, but it didn't occur before Masaru touched Pierre's back, and the ground. 

Double seals grafted, before Pierre could properly freeze Masaru his insides felt like they were snatched and violently rattled about, clashing hard against bone and flesh. Panic filled him.. was this it? Would he die to some random attack, his internal organs flung about like confetti? When his organs returned to their normal position, he relaxed.. though he still felt the slightest hint of fear and caution. He would no longer underestimate the unpredictable youth.

Grunting, blood spilled from the side of Pierre's mouth as Masaru appeared across from him instead of being sealed in the block of ice. "...No one.. reported a target like you... I'd like to know the name of the boy I'm going to murder." Pierre stated, eyes narrowing.

"..Zephyr. I'd like you to return the favor." Masaru urged. "Sub Zero." Pierre replied. "...Like the video game character?" Masaru prodded, an eyebrow arching. Eyes narrowing, Pierre said, "_No_. Not like the video game character."

Masaru shrugged.. and ignored his chilled body. He might've escaped, but too much of this would dull his senses. He needed to end this fast. 

Pierre spread his arms.. and suddenly engulfed himself in what appeared like a sphere of extreme coldness. The only thing stopping Pierre from freezing was the flawless control of his ability, but that didn't stop his clothing from becoming icy. Staring at Masaru with a smug expression.. he began attacking him, ice shards springing up like spears from the icy ground and walls of buildings.

Masaru was impressed, splitting his dexterity and agility into a faint boost by slowing down time and speeding it up for himself, the dual nature strenuous on him, Masaru danced through the maze of randomly protruding spikes of ice. No matter which way he went, more ice speared out, one spike springing forth from another.

When too many of them surrounded him and went in for the kill Masaru waited until the last possible moment, a hair's breadth from death, before he teleported himself, and Pierre. Instead of swapping Masaru placed Sub Zero in his last spot to be stabbed by his own spikes. Sub Zero stopped them in time to prevent them from fully piercing through him while Masaru appeared standing on a rooftop down the street.

"..You..." He said with a scowl as the spikes began exiting his body. Before he had time to react and properly process a plan of attack he appeared next to Masaru instantaneously, and a midnight blue-black spatial shuffle started rearranging the insides of his abdomen violently. Falling to a knee, he remained knelt there.. panting, before reaching for Masaru, only to see the young T.A.N.K. member appear back down the street.

"...Ugh...." Sub Zero noted this was a terrible match up for him. Jonathon's speedy reactive abilities would be better suited for a foe like him. "...You brat!" He cried before panting harshly. "Don't think you've won... we're going to... kill you...!"

"I don't think so. I'm afraid that this is the part where you faint, Sub Zero." Swapping Pierre to street placed beacon to disorient him, Masaru went on to swap with him again to totally confuse him, watching Pierre immediately spring far reaching spikes from his body in every direction. It would've nailed Masaru if he had appeared by him. Cursing his luck, Pierre turned to face Masaru who was sprinting towards him at dazzling speeds. The spatial shuffle adjusted the spikes at a high volume, creating a small opening that Masaru took advantage of to jam his palm against Pierre's chest with.

"...Damn...Stone...is going to... kill me..." Pierre realized. The shame he would bring upon the mafia for this failure would be great. While collapsing backwards, Pierre fell with a hand clutching his chest as if he just had a severe heart attack.

"...Two down..." Masaru said as he contemplated how many more they had to defeat. Suddenly Masaru dropped hard to his knees and one hand, the other hand clutching at his head as his brain ached. Blood dribbled from his nostril, and he fell backwards, sitting on the roof as his mind struggled to form a thought. Pushing his abilities like that in one day was reckless. It needed to be done, though. His hand was frozen within, the one that touched Pierre repeatedly, and he couldn't move it an inch. With his unfrozen hand he touched his ear piece. "Ice user.. is down.. send in troops to detain him.. place him in a heat based mutant cell, the one made for ice mutant threats."

As sirens stopped far from the block that was covered in ice with spikes of it sticking out everywhere, Masaru attempted to teleport to assist the others, but collapsed onto the nearby rooftop. Falling sideways, he started losing consciousness.. his last thoughts being ones of concern about the rest of the team.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 23, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Saint Haven - Rooftops

A battle of wits​*
How was he to make anything out of this? The guy had a good point! "Well, no..." Cosmo started, before pacing back and forth, conflicted. "I mean.. but you're a bad guy, right?" He then flailed his arms, "We're heroes though, so that means we should stop you.. but.. I guess it also means we should be protecting the people.. mutants included.. Argh, fuck! Get out of my head!" Cosmo cried.

Pointing a finger at him, he said, "Listen you jazzy bastard! Don't try to make a fool of me! You're responsible for killing a lot of people, period! That means you have to answer to the amazing, awesome, talented, outrageous, spectacular, unstoppable, brilliant, glorious, destined, magnificent, clever, witty, strong, marvelous, remarkable, beautiful, ultimate me!" That said, Cosmo pointed his hands and fired two beams at Jonathon, saying, "Laser..." before they split into smaller lasers that shot in multiple directions at a much quicker speed. "...FIREWORKS!" Cosmo declared.

He wasn't sure how things would shape up.. but he knew he couldn't allow this guy to continue dominating the city. He was lacking back up, but couldn't afford to bow down because of that. This guy gave off an intimidating aura.. it was buckling, and to a lesser man Cosmo imagined it'd be crippling.. but he couldn't afford to let that happen to him! It was time to show the world the power of his growth!


----------



## Island (Aug 23, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven Park

*Versus Magma Man The Red Hunter​*
“How could you find pleasure in the misfortune of others?” Stella spat, “You are truly malevolent force, and I will stop you!”

Then the female realized that a large glob of magma coming right for her. She estimated that it must be several hundred to a thousand degrees and could melt her instantly. Therefore, she concluded, coming in contact with it or any other magma-based projectiles would be extremely unpleasant.

 Thus, Stella did what any reasonable person would do in a situation like this: she ducked, rolled, and narrowly avoided becoming a crispy transcendent snack. _“This attack,”_ she noted _“It does not have the same intensity as those against my human ally. I imagine that this Red Hunter is a melee fighter or at least fights at short to midrange. If I stay at long range, I should be able to provide support for my ally while he attacks at short range.”_

Now on one knee, Stella readied her next attack. In addition to telekinesis, she developed a technique that manipulated free energy in the environment and turned it into kinetic energy. Essentially, she created and shot ripples of energy with mind. She called them “Kinetic Waves” or sometimes “Psionic Waves” since she could control them with her mind.

Finally, she threw out her hands and unleashed a wave of Psionic energy at her opponent. Hopefully, this would distract the Red Hunter long enough for Wrath to get close and find a way to damage him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Adamov/Fortis - Red Hunter/Wrath
Saint Haven [*Park*]
Threeway Duel

---

Stanley thrust forward his hands and caught the kinetic wave in his hands, but...they continued going for a while, sending him sliding backwards slightly, before he deflected it to a tree. "How do I find pleasure in the misfortune of others, you ask?" Stanley arched an eyebrow, dusting off his shoulders. "That _is_ a good question. Epicaricacy."

As he said this, he already charged in, turning his arms into lava once more. "_The bitch's weakness seems to be close quarters..._" He observed, closing in on her with a lunge of his magma claw. "So I'll just kill her off first, then focus on the _real threat_ here." 

He grinned, and thrusted his arm forward, erupting and extending it with lava. 

The claw came at Stella with a surprising speed, and she could feel the heat of the attack about to reach her...

Wrath darted in, a dark shape closing in at inhuman speeds, careful to keep his distance from the magma arm and chucked a grenade at Stanley, aiming for his body.

Eyes widening slightly as the grenade flew towards him, Stanley instantly retracted his arm as he moved out of the way. Mid-flight, the grenade exploded, covering Stanley in a cloud of smoke.

"Stella," Wrath called, walking next to her. "I know his weakness." He pointed to Stanley's faint silhouette in the smoke. "Have you noticed that he's only transformed his arms into magma so far? And only blocked attacks with his arms? When I threw my grenade at him, instead of morphing his body into magma to absorb the blow or something, he only dodged it..."

Stanley walked through the smoke, arms steaming.

"Meaning the Red Hunter can only use his ability on his arms. Furthermore, I think his abilities come from the same source as my own. If he uses them too much, then he'll begin to wear out. Keep up the pressure on him from a distance, while I aim for his main body."


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven Park

*Versus Flying Rock Guy The Red Hunter​*
“Uh oh.” Stella worried.  The sadistic Red Hunter lunged toward her, and the female realized she didn’t have any way to deflect his blows. His arms radiated an intense heat, so much so that sweat from her face evaporated into steam. Fortunately for her, Wrath (and hopefully Cosmo) learned something about teamwork during the fight with Protoman. The superhero rushed to Stella’s rescue and tossed a small explosive device that distracted the red menace long enough for the transcendent to put distance between the two.

A puff of smoke erupted from the grenade, and the Red Hunter disappeared entirely. Wrath took this time to explain “I know his weakness. Have you notice that he’s only transformed his arms into magma so far? And only blocks attacks with his arms?”

The man finally emerged from the smoke presumably as angry as his arms were hot.

“Meaning the Red Hunter can only use his ability on his arms. Furthermore, I think his abilities come from the same source as my own. If he uses them too much, then he’ll begin to wear out. Keep up the pressure on him from a distance, while I am at his body.” He concluded.

“Very well,” Stella nodded, “I shall do my best.”

The female once more threw out her hands and began to churn out ripples of psionic energy faster than she initially thought possible. As she did, she slowly backed her way up in the direction of a nearby oak tree. If the Red Hunter wanted to get close again, she would be ready.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Jonathan Crevice - Shiner
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
A Hero? Pff,

  ---

Jonathan sighed. His rapier shined a bright, almost blinding, light, and he moved in on the 'fireworks' the child fired, deflecting and parrying them with expert fencing skills. The smaller beams flew into different directions.

Was this the extent of the child's power? If so, he was sorely disappointed. Of course, there was also the possibility wasn't taking him seriously, and...that seemed like a very likely possibility. But Jonathan didn't feel like fighting. He didn't care about Saint Haven either; he only came here on the leader's orders. He couldn't be bothered fighting off the soldiers at all. It would be much easier for him to manipulate the laser firing boy into helping him clean up...

He rolled his eyes. 

"I'm maintaining the hold on this city," Jonathan explained. "I have not hurt any innocent people, have I? I have attacked only the people who invaded our city and abducted our own. I fail to see what I've done wrong here. Is this not what you heroes do? Attack people that are a threat to this city?"

The mafia agent arched an eyebrow. "And do you mean to tell me the men who come to Saint Haven destroying all these buildings with bazookas and rockets and kidnapping friends are not a threat? Do you not assess them as a danger to this city and yourself? I fail to see your logic here."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Saint Haven - Rooftops

Damn it! Why does he have to make so much sense?!​*
This bothered Cosmo. He hated when people had good points. Tucking a hand on his head.. Cosmo almost lost track of the amazing feat. This guy just reacted to lasers. _Lasers._ Worse, a surprise attack version of it. His speed must be ridiculous, Cosmo realized, and popped his fingers as he gauged the dangerous foe.

"You're the enemy here.." Cosmo stated, but he sounded.. unsure. Hand flying through the air, he said, "You're mafia! Why in the fuck are you guys doing this?! You think it'll end here..? They'll keep chasing you.. they'll keep fighting you... they know who you are now, man."

Facing the distant East Saint Haven, a hand clenched into a fist. "I can't just become a criminal like you.. Sure I'd like to break the law and have my way.. but that ain't happenin'." Facing him again, Cosmo pointed a hand, and said, "Sorry Sparkles. I may be a fool, but I can tell an evil guy when I see one. Leave my city or I'll go down fighting for it. After I deal with you, I'll go help the mutants."

A voice reminded him of something... and his eyes narrowed, as Cosmo began charging. "You did this.. Higgins... what in the fuck am I thinking..? I can never forgive you mafia assholes!" Cosmo blurted. Sweeping a leg back, Cosmo shouted, "Laser..." his foot extended, and a beam with astonishing height and width shot out. It was visible throughout most of the city as it screamed forward, cutting off to resemble a giant missile of sorts.

"...BAZOOKA!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Jonathan Crevice - Shiner
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
Reasoning

  ---

Shiner's eyes widened slightly at the huge laser firing towards him; there was no way he was going to be able to parry something _this _big with just his rapier. He charged his foot with energy, and darted to the side at dazzling speed, releasing the energy in a bright array of light upon taking off.

The laser flew, destroying the ground around it as it continued on it's course and lifted into the air, still flying into the city, only stopping as it hit and destroyed the upper half of one of the abandoned Mafia safehouses in the city. He sighed in relief. He was glad that didn't hit him.

Jonathan quickly got back into composure as the dust cleared and shrugged. "I wasn't involved in Barret Higgins' assassination. Saint Haven is under Red Hunter's and Stone's jurisdiction, not mine,"  he explained, "Tell me, Cosmo, have I hurt anybody you know in here? I can guarantee you I have been selective in only attacking the invaders. So, what reason have you to hate me but to take your anger and rage for Stone out on me?"

Sheathing his rapier, he walked over to the path of destruction Cosmo's laser left. Very impressive indeed. "Besides, your single attack just now has done more damage than I have the entire day," he pointed to the ex Mafia building's missing rooftop, "who knows how many people you might have hurt or even killed with that?"

He grinned. "And yet, _you_ call me the criminal. I, who has not killed or hurt a single innocent person this city. I, who was not involved in the murder of your mayor. By you, the child who just blew away the entire rooftop of a huge building."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Adamov/Fortis - Red Hunter/Wrath
Saint Haven [*Park*] 
Threeway Duel II

---

"Yep," Stanley confirmed, with an ever so bloodthirsty smile still plastered on his face. "Our abilities are both from the same place alright." He was enjoying this. It had been far too long since Red Hunter had a good fight with someone, and these two were good opponents.

"One difference, though," he said, pointing to Wrath, "where I have had time to refine and better control my powers, you are only beginning to understand yours."

Wrath stayed quiet. The Red Hunter had a point; even if he could only use his arms, he still seemed to have a much better grasp over his powers than he did. And on top of that...his abilities were dangerous. They burned just by being within close proximity to him. His new suit provided _some _resistance against it, but...not enough for him to actually be able to stay close to him. 

_BOOM!

_"What the fuck?" Red Hunter frowned and looked round to see the missing rooftop of his Mafia base. He clenched his fist. "_What the hell is that Jonathan bastard doing?! That was *my* base!_"

Wrath himself couldn't help but divert his attention to the building either. "_W-what? Cosmo?_" The voice inside his head reminded him he had more penitent and pressing matters at hand here. "_Wait, no. I need to attack now, while he's distracted!_"

But too late. Red Hunter stopped caring, and during Wrath's inner monologue, he started charging and made a lunge for Wrath.

Alexander quickly jumped out of the way, leaping behind him, but his landing was slightly shaky. The Dreamscape powers were starting to tax on him, and the heat from the Red Hunter wasn't much better. He aimed, and on the press of a button on his sabre, shot an adamantine blade out, aiming towards Stanley's back, but as if his sixth sense kicked in, the Red Hunter moved to the left immediately, and the blade instead imbedded itself in his side. He winced in pain, and charged towards Wrath, right arm making a lunge.

"*Stella, now!*" Wrath roared, jumping out of the way, and taking out his second sabre.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Rooftops

A ( one sided ) battle of wits​*
Cosmo panted, lightly, from the laser discharge. He could regain his stamina quicker than he was used to, now, and he didn't find the blast quite as exhausting as before. The blast was far larger, and far more destructive than he anticipated. Being too light was no longer his issue.. blasting too hard was. Tensing.. when he saw the rapier put away, Cosmo slowly lowered his guard.

"What do you want..?" Balling a fist up, Cosmo shook his head. How could he fight a guy that wouldn't fight back? "Just leave, then. Leave Saint Haven to us, and get lost. I've got no issues with you. It's that Stone guy I'm after.. him and this Red Hunter dude." He turned to go, his eyebrows furrowing.

"You know, I actually try to avoid fighting these days. On and on you go like a naggin' old lady, it's makin' it even harder on me. So what now? You leavin' Saint Haven or are we going to chew the shit all day?"

Beneath him the chaos was calming down. He was unaware of it, but the members of T.A.N.K. were now on the scene, assisting with the super powered threats. Mafia members with special abilities now had their hands full, making it difficult for anyone but the mafia heads to utilize the power to fight back.

"You guys are pretty strong.. but it's pointless, ain't it? To fight? You guys are gonna lose this battle.. you're tough, but taking on the entire army alone? It's a little unrealistic man. You aren't the only super powered freaks out there. Why not consider retiring?"


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Saint Haven Park

*Versus The  Hunter Man Red Hunter​*
Stella winced. She never used this much power before, and took a toll on her physical body. He head throbbed and pulsed, but she did her best to ignore it. ?I?m ready!? She announced.

Why did Stella back up against a tree? Why else? Taking a deep breath, she closed her eyes and pictured both the tree and the Red Hunter in her mind. Slowly and carefully she raised her arms and up came the tree from its roots. It was extremely heavy, she noticed, and she didn?t have long. With a sharp thrust of her arms, she sent the huge tree hurtling toward the Red Hunter. She figured that if it hit him, it would crush him. If it at least distracted him, it would give Wrath enough time to land a killing blow.

Or at least that was the idea.

No sooner did Stella hurl the huge wooden plan did she collapse to her knees. She forced her fingers against her temples in a futile attempt to alleviate the pain?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Jonathan Crevice - Shiner
 Saint Haven [*Park*]
Whims

  ---

"_So he gets tired from an energy blast off that size..._" Jonathan observed. "_It appears that he cannot yet quite control his powers perfectly._"

He shrugged, hair blowing in the wind. "The way you are right now, you wouldn't survive for very long against Stone. You'd need an army to kill him," he paused for a second and swept his hair to one side, "Red Hunter isn't as strong. Not nearly, but he's still a force to be reckoned with."

"And so are we."

_Ring ring.

_He raised an eyebrow upon taking out his phone and seeing the name of the caller. What did he want? "I request your pardon, I'm going to have to take this," he apologised and answered the phone, "hello?"

"*We are retreating Shiner, leave the area. The project is nearing it's next stage; we can afford to lose Saint Haven...for now.*"

"Of course." He nodded and hung up. "I'm afraid I'll have to leave for now."

He directed his hands to one of the buildings in the distance, before suddenly glowing and...turning into a beam of almost blinding light, flying towards the building before rebounding off the window.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven

The heroes united​*
Masaru stood, slowly, still a bit woozy. His hand luckily avoided any permanent damage from the icy foe. Fingertip touching his ear piece, Masaru said, "Are the enemies down..?" He listened to members of T.A.N.K. agreeing, and let out a relieved sigh. He knew there were still some combatants in action. 

Chief Carlton replied, "We've got the situation under control, for now. At least I assume we do. The only two obstacle left appears to be the man our reports are saying is the Mafia Leader." "Okay. I'm on it." Masaru replied. 

Walking to the edge of the roof, he gazed up at the sky. Off in the distance the floating stone with what must've been the criminal in question remained. How in the hell was he going to get up there? Masaru began formulating a plan, Masaru prepared to carry it out as he stood ready, but thoughts of his heroic allies surfaced.

Masaru disappeared, a soft swirl of wind left, before he appeared on the same battleground Wrath, Stella, and Stanley had their showdown at. His mind immediately screamed at him from overexerting his abilities, specifically his time manipulation, which left his brain sore. 

"Sorry.. that wasn't quite a flash, was it?" Masaru said with a small smile, as he took in the scene with his smile shifting to a stoic expression. It looked as if hell broke loose here...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Adamov/Fortis - Red Hunter/Wrath
Saint Haven [*Park*] 
Threeway Conclusion I

---

"_Oh, crap._" Stanley frowned and brought back his fist, enlarging it as much as he could. "_Can't let an attack that fast hit me...__._" His entire arm steamed, eventually going aflame, to the point where even he winced slightly from the extreme heat, but endeavoring on, he thrusted his fist forward and blasted it through the tree, his fist piercing through it like a rocket and bursting it into a million pieces of flaming bark. 

But behind the tree was Wrath, who ignored the flaming bark as it bounced off his suit, and charged in, second sabre already mid-swing. "*Fuck.*" Was all Stanley could think before the sword made direct contact with his skin, slashing him horizontally. Alex didn't relent, however, and followed the slash up with a roundhouse kick on his wound before Stanley could magma up again.

Stanley slid back slightly and for the first time since the start of the fight looked angry. "That," he said, pointing to his wound, "hurt like *hell*." He lit up his fist again. Wrath got into position. "It was supposed to."

Red Hunter charged in again, this time lighting up only his fists instead of the entire arms and attacked Wrath with a flurry of punches. "_Shit._" Wrath winced as he dodged the first one punch and parried the second one with the hilt guard of his sabre. He continued to dodge the rest of them, and deflecting them via striking his arms with quick precise moves. He was weary; he might only be attacking with his fists now, but he could light up his arms any time he wanted. Stanley's aggressive assault gave Wrath little room to strike and counter back, as the military man was quickly forced onto the defensive under the pressure.

Suddenly, Stanley shot out an elbow at Wrath, catching him both by surprise and in the chest and sending him flying back. Alex groaned in pain as he crashed against a tree, thrown against it with so much force he feared it might topple. He tried to get up, but his attempts were ineffectual. He was too exhausted, and his troubles only gave him a sharp pain in his chest. "_Bastard...broke my ribs..._" Wrath thought, before his vision slowly lost clarity, and gradually, bit by bit, faded away. Grinning, Red Hunter walked towards the unconscious Alex, his fists still aflame. 

"Sorry.. that wasn't quite a flash, was it?" Masaru said with a small smile, as he took in the scene with his smile shifting to a stoic expression. The Red Hunter turned around, flexing his shoulders. A new victim for him to destroy. "Ah, fantastic. I was just about finished with these two over here."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Rooftop hopping

Very, very late for the party.​*
Cosmo blasted his way from rooftop to rooftop. Flipping and performing various acrobatic twists and somersaults as he made his way through the city. Leaping down, Cosmo helped where he could, taking down random criminals with a laser blast here or there. He held back, his lasers hitting with bone breaking force now. He needed to focus to make them lighter, down to a normal strike, to take down criminals.

A lady that was about to be shot by a criminal was struck in the face by a laser. "All in the days work!" Cosmo said cheerfully, only to be hit in the face with the groceries the women was carrying. "It's your fault Higgins died!" Cosmo considered retaliating, but simply continued on his way.

He was heading towards the park, and didn't quite know what he had awaiting him. His thoughts went back to Jonathon.. and he wondered, if but for a moment.. what the mafia's true agenda was. This was crazy.. they started a mini war with the war. How could mere men be this powerful, Kevin wondered, as he frowned for a moment. He didn't want to doubt Higgins, as he saw the need for super powered people to take on threats like this.. it only made it all the more clear... but he had to wonder.. was it okay to even have super powers? People could abuse them. Hurt others with them. 

Cosmo's hand tensed.. were the humans..right to be afraid of them? What, he wondered while pacing down the street.. would become of the world. As cops ran up to arrest him due to Cosmo blowing off a major portion of a building, he blasted off, flipping high above their heads as they opened fire on him. "Ungrateful assholes!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Park*] 
Threeway Conclusion I

---

He regarded his new opponent carefully. He had cool, calculating eyes and an aura of intelligence about him. He _seemed _strong enough, at least enough to entertain him for a while. But, at the same time it was very clear the man who stood before him was downright exhausted and pained. Stanley wasn't sure what it was that that pained him, though. But nor did he care. All he knew was that _he _was going to inflict even _more _pain on him. 

_Ring ring._

Stanley groaned, looking at the caller identification on the phone screen. He was tempted to smash the phone here and there. "Dammit." He sighed. "_He *better not *be telling me to retreat_."  Very reluctantly, the magma man slowly picked up the phone. "*Red Hunter, we are retreating. The next phase of our plan is about to begin.*"

He hung up.

Red Hunter twitched. _Every damn time. _But, he had no choice. Ignoring or denying the leader's orders would...be a very, very stupid idea. Almost as bad as that liger idiot sending out platinum robots. Okay, that was an exaggeration. _Nothing _was as stupid as that, but ignoring _his _orders came as a very close second. On the other hand...if this new guy attacked him, Stanley would have no choice but to retaliate, would he...? His mouth curled up into an ominous smile, as he dissolved the magma on his hands. "Well, looks like I gotta retreat now." He cracked his neck - damn that felt good - and moved towards Masaru and the exit. "If you want to attack, feel free to do so right now. I'm wide open."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Central Saint Haven - Oakley Park

Magma transformation. Threat potential, Omega.​*
Most people would be freaking out, or screaming. Some would be running for their lives. Less would be unnerved, and cautious. In a super small margin of people, Masaru was analyzing his opponent with absolute calmness. Nodding, seconds later. Masaru sighed. "Fighting you right now would be a bit risky.. and I have my allies to attend to."

He couldn't risk manipulating time by that small margin right now. It'd be excruciating. Only his space abilities could be utilized right now, which put him at an even greater disadvantage. Stanley, however, was injured too from what Masaru could tell. His eyes flicked down, and he noticed two rocks. Scooping them up with his foot, he kicked the rocks off of the ground, and snatched them out of midair.

Not trusting Stanley, Masaru flicked the first rock at him, a faint black glow on it. Whether he attacked the rock, or waited for it to near him, one thrown discreetly was flicked in the opposite direction. The rocks swapped, switching Stanley's position with them, to separate him a fair distance from his fallen allies. Wincing from the effort, his brain giving a sharp twitch, he walked to Stella first and knelt, checking on her while he called out to Wrath, "Are you all right..?"


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Oakley Park, Saint Haven

*The Red Hunter​*
?You should defeat this Red Hunter.? Stella suggested. She still sat on her knees, and massaged her temples the best she could. She continued ?You need not worry about me. My human mind cannot handle too much telekinesis. It causes sharp pains and aches for a short duration. I should be ready for battle again after a short nap.?

Slowly she rose to her feet. The female wobbled and still held her forehead, but she stood nonetheless. She called out to the Red Hunter ?You are sadistic and thoroughly deplorable. If you are not struck down here today then I shall make a conscious effort to one day bring you to justice.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Park*] 
Retreat

---

Stanley raised an eyebrow at suddenly being...teleported? That's sure what it felt like. The uneasy feeling inside his stomach sure felt the same from the last time he was 'teleported'. This new guy was certainly someone to look out for in the future, and he was almost tempted to go back and fight him. But, orders were orders. As stupid and annoying these orders were, Stanley couldn't ignore them and was thus forced to ignore Zephyr instead and continued on his way.

Slowly she rose to her feet. The female wobbled and still held her  forehead, but she stood nonetheless. She called out to the Red Hunter “You  are sadistic and thoroughly deplorable. If you are not struck down here  today then I shall make a conscious effort to one day bring you to  justice.”

Red Hunter turned back in surprise. She was already up? Last he saw her, she collapsed from...fatigue, or something. Mental fatigue? Probably; he was pretty sure he never managed to get close to her. Were her powers Dreamscape related too? Either way, all three of them: the woman, the teleporter guy and Wrath were big threats, and he'd thoroughly underestimated their power, and the latter's rate of growth. He'd need to monitor them more carefully from now on. Much more carefully.

He gave a nonchalant shrug, ignoring Stella's challenge and threat. From his pocket, he produced a lighter and a cigarette. He lit the cigarette up, and left the park - in ruins, of course. He'd kill them another day. There was plenty of time left, after all.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Masara Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - Oakley Park

The Red Hunter... a name to remember​*
"I'm in pretty bad shape too," Masaru quietly confessed. "Don't worry.. we'll have our second shot at them. We've managed to protect Saint Haven and they suffered major losses." Masaru explained, not wanting Stella or Wrath to be harmed in a prolonged engagement. Stanley had a means to communicate with them, and Masaru through foresight concluded that challenging Stanley could mean signaling a combined attack from their remaining top dogs. Masaru couldn't handle such a thing while protecting the others.

"For now, we need to regroup. Figure out who is going to join us.. and go from there."  Masaru touched his earpiece, telling central to make sure the former heroes all got an invitation. He wanted to interview them all, and make sure none of them were spies. He figured Higgins didn't seem the type to take such precautions. Walking over to Wrath, he gently lifted him up. "Time to go, then."

Walking over to the sword, he attempted to lift it, but found it surprisingly heavily. Arm slumped and struggling to carry it, he stepped over to Stella. "Don't worry.. they won't be getting away." He assured her, and disappeared from the battleground. When he appeared again, it was beneath a tavern in the slums of South Saint Haven.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Lowering Wrath onto one of the cardboard boxes, Masaru faced Stella with a small smile. "Well then, welcome to the new base."

Elsewhere, one of the mafia survivors ran up to a head member to report Goku's loss. The man had become Masaru's humanoid beacon, alerting him to the mafia's movements. 

"Also, about a living space. This isn't really.. a good 'home'. I have a two bedroom apartment, one for any friends spending the night. You're welcome to the other one until you figure something out."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Oakley Park

Hero Time! Or not...​*
"Hey guys I'm here to..! Fuck." Cosmo said as he emerged on the scene dramatically, only to see a completely destroyed park, magma everywhere, with police getting rid of earpieces. Kevin decided to high tail it out of there before he got into more trouble than he was already in.

"Man.. all of this chaos going on and I don't get ONE friggin fight! Seriously?! Lame!"

Calling up his driver, he sighed, "All right Jeffery.. take me home man. I'm going to chill until I figure out what I wanna do next." Fleeing into the forest, he changed into his regular clothes, and walked out with his star spangled 'Cosmo' shirt off. When he got back to the mansion Cosmo entered his house to find Hangaku asleep on the couch, sprawled out and snoring, a beer bottle in hand.

"What the fuck lady? This ain't Hotel Cosmo!" Ducking a beer bottle thrown at him, Kevin huffed and headed up to the couch. "Still asleep, eh? Think you can stay in my house for free, old lady?!" Lifting a hand up, Kevin dropped it dramatically, squeezing down her top. A fist bopped his head, flooring him. It left Kevin twitching.. unconscious.


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Team Headquarters

*Well Deserved Rest*​
Stella rubbed her head and found herself more less able to cope than she thought.

It happened again. First she blinks and then she's somewhere else. _"My human ally has a fascinating power, but I am afraid I do not have the energy to fully appreciate it."_

This new location appeared to be underground and must have been the new headquarters that he described earlier that day. The place looked like it needed to be cleaned and smelled like something crawled into a corner and died. In fact, she suspected, something probably did. She saw a large flatscreen television and a whiteboard along with a table with various plans and battle strategies. ?Well then, welcome to the new base.?

Then Masaru explained his living condition and finally offered ?You?re welcome to the other one [room] until you figure something out.?

?Yes, thank you for your generosity.? Stella spoke slowly and softly, ?I wish we could discuss this further, but I do not have the focus or the drive to even stand at the moment. If you will excuse me, I must rest my human body. It tires after excess mental exertion.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Dreamscape [*???*]
Crossing the Aether

---

Alexander awoke within an aether-like place. He got up, rubbing his eyes - his entire body felt sore from that fight with Stanley. He frowned and looked around. Underneath him was a very smooth, very clear transparent disc of some sort, suspended up in the green space by...who knows what. This was Dreamscape, he at least knew real laws of physics didn't apply here. In the distance, he saw more platforms that looked like the one he was standing on, but...

"_That doesn't look very safe._" Alex mused. Winds were blowing, and if those platforms were as smooth as this was, he'd probably end up slipping off and...well, who knows what would happen? He wasn't sure if dying was possible in Dreamscape. It probably was. Bending down, he examines the platform he's on: a small rectangle. Under it was...well, nothing. He sighed. "Typical. I've no idea what the hell is going on."

_Look...back.

_Alex blinked. More voices inside his head. He hated that part about Dreamscape so much. But, regardless of his disdain towards telepathy, he looked back anyway and saw what appeared to be a glowing green orb of light in the distant aether. Upon closer inspection, it looked more to actually being a shining island than an orb. "Now...how do I jump that distance to the next platform?"

As if answering his calls, a red aura flared up. "_Oh, it's the same thing from earlier...but stronger..._" He smiled. The dreamscape bent his knees, and focused the aura to his legs, which worked, but gave him a slightly burning sensation in the knees. Wincing, he then jumped, traversing the great distance in a single leap, and landing on the platform only to, as expected, slip and nearly fall off.

Were it not for him manifesting his sabre and plunging it into the platform before he did. "That," he breathed, pulling himself up, "was close."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Dreamscape [*???*]
???

---

Alex jumped again, and in the same fashion plunged his sword into the next platform to prevent himself from falling. The next jump went slightly better - he managed to land without slipping, at least. He could see the island now. It was very clear. 

Well, actually it wasn't. He couldn't yet make out any distinctive images apart from a large, bright white castle in the distance, overlooking the entire island with it's huge white towers and structures and...a bridge of the same material as the platforms connecting the island and a small island below. 

He grinned, and made a run-up to jump, but before he could take off he felt himself fade, slowly losing a grip on 'reality' as he was pulled away from Dreamscape and into...

Saint Haven [*Hideout*]
Huh?

---

The body of Wrath stirred, and soon he popped awake with something of a headache. His vision was fuzzy at best, and he still felt a splitting pain in his chest from the ribs Stanley broke. "Where...am I?"


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt ? Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, Saint Haven

*No Good Rotten Motherfuckers​*
The Beer Bunker sat on a lonely side street far away from the hustle and bustle of City Hall, Central Park, and other major landmarks. The structure stood on a cement base with a metal frame, and wooden exterior. It advertised the ?traditional? look with ?traditional? beer and homebrews. Whether or not the owner brewed the beer himself or bought it from some brewery, however, was unknown. 

The interior of the structure looked very much like you?d expect. The owner dimmed the lights every hour of every day and made sure the tables and chairs were traditional: wood. When you walked in, you would notice a long counter with stools and a cash register. The bartender and his many brews sat on one side, and the patrons sat on the other. To the immediate left, you could see several tables and a small stage on the far wall. All the way in the back, you could see and probably smell a small brick fireplace that the owner kept lit, again, for that "traditional" effect. I mean, who wouldn?t want to drink to the smell of burning wood and the sound of drunken merriment? Of course, modern accommodations also existed. To the immediate right, you could a hallway that led to the kitchen and the restrooms. More times than anyone would like to admit, some poor bloke would stumble into the kitchen and spill his guts in front of the chef instead of the toilet.

Along the walls, the bartender pinned many medieval decorations: some swords but mostly shields. These shields looked ancient, so ancient that you?d think they came right from the Middle Ages. *?That??* Wilhelm often chuckled, *?Is a distinct possibility.?* Right above the fireplace rested the arms of the Holy Roman Empire and above the bartender?s counter rested the arms of the ancient and now-forgotten city of Hafenstadt. Likewise, the arms of many prominent Imperial states such as Austria, Bavaria, and Saxony adorned the walls.

Hence the name, most people assumed. This place, at its core, was a practically fortress. Come in and start trouble, and somebody pulls a sword or an axe from the wall and smashes in your head

And then...

Out of sight and out of mind came one last thing. Nobody would think anything of it unless they knew it was there. On the far end next to the bartender?s counter ran a corridor parallel to the one with the bathrooms. To the right was the second entrance to the kitchen, but to the left stood a bolted metal door that led downstairs. What lie downstairs? Nobody knew. Most just assumed that it housed the bartender?s extra liquor. Others didn?t ask because they feared the mafia had some involvement. After all, strange people periodically went down there.

Almost all the time, morning, noon, and night, you could find Wilhelm von Hafenstadt at the bar. He knew the bartender very well and the bottle even better. They say that he just appeared one day and never really left. Nobody knows where he sleeps or when he leaves. Some even think that he lives in the bar?s basement. However, most don?t ask. They learn not to get on his bad side.

*?And then I said??* The large drunken man stumbled on his words *?Not with my wife you don?t!?* He proceeded to describe the most horrific scene to his fellow patrons about bashing in some poor man?s skull and leaving them to rot in the town square.

You?d think that people would be afraid of this guy. He sounded like a maniac. However, the opposite was true. Drunken people loved Wilhelm. Nobody ever questioned why, but to them, his stories never failed to make them laugh or brighten his day.

Truth was, Wilhelm was not only Saint Haven?s namesake but also the Patron Saint of Drunks. Nobody really talked about that, and he suspected that it was something lost to the sands of time. I mean, who would honestly name a city after the patron saint of drunks?

For Wilhelm, today started off like any other day. He woke up sober, walked down to the bar, and that was that. When he walked in, the bartender greeted him by name, and he did the same. Then he ordered a drink, and another, and another, and another. For hours, he sat there and talked to the various people that came in and out of the bar. Periodically, he got up, went somewhere for fifteen minutes or so, and came back. Neither the patrons nor the bartender questioned it. After all, he pays good money and practically keeps the place running.

Something was different about today, however. The Beer Bunker was eerily quiet until...

*?THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS!?* Wilhelm roared from his usual stool. He smashed his fists on the counter, and every glass and bottle in the store raddled. The bartender, a superhuman himself, sighed, and began preparation of Wilhelm?s favorite brew.

*?THOSE NO GOOD ROTTEN MOTHERFUCKERS.?* He bellowed, *?FIRST THEY ATTACK MY CITY HALL, AND THEN THEY ASSASSINATE MY MAYOR. NOW THEY HAVE THE NERVE TO ATTACK WITH THREE OF THEIR FUCKING MAGGOT ASS PUNKS.??*

It was true that somebody, presumably the mafia, ordered several attacks on the city today. It was also true that Wilhelm had little patience for people and exploded at the first sign of trouble. However, nobody knew why he constantly referred to it as ?my? city and ?my? mayor or why he was so passionate crime rates and violence.

---

Stella sat in silence for a few seconds. She saw Wrath still unconscious, and she didn?t know where Masaru went off to. She shut her eyes softly and meditated on the throbbing sensation. If she could just get to sleep, she concluded, her mind could rest and recover from the stress. Then, without warning, a very loud smash echoed from upstairs and somebody yelled *?THOSE NO GOOD ROTTEN MOTHERFUCKERS.?*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 24, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker

The Underground​*
Masaru stood upstairs with his hands in his pockets, smiling. The metal door had been heavily locked once more upon his entry. The Bartender, a close friend of Masaru, allowed him to use it for his secret underground base. A revolution was coming.. and though Masaru turned him down, for now, the men kept silent of things. Eventually humanity would turn on the superhumans, mutant or not, and both knew it... but Masaru wasn't quite ready to turn his back on humanity yet.

Masaru was currently standing nearby, listening to his other friend, Wilhelm go on with one of his stories. One wouldn't expect a cool tempered person like Masaru to be friends with an apparent hothead like Wilhelm but the young man had a great deal of respect for him. After all, it was Wilhelm that allowed him to snag his first drink will still underage! Not that he had many more after, the law was the law, but taking his first sip could be credited to the burly man.

"My sentiments exactly, Wilhelm." Masaru said as he walked over, unafraid of the man's rage and bizarre strength. Unlike the other patrons that steered clear out of fear of having something broken during one of Wilhelm's physical demonstrations of unbridled strength. Masaru even went so far as to sit down beside him.. arms crossing on the counter.

"...I'm not usually one to call in favors, but I'll be direct here. I need your help." He said honestly, facing the counter to avoid looking in the man's direction. He felt guilty for having to ask him to help. Wilhelm was like one of those living legends. You know, the type you don't bother with the small stuff. Few believed Wilhelm's exploits, especially the 'grander' ones, but Masaru did. When members for T.A.N.K. came in for drinks, and the others laughed at the man's boasted adventures, Masaru listened with sincere curiosity. In his line of work you learned to never assume someone is lying right off the bat.

"This hero thing Higgins put together is.. well, falling apart. We're short on heroes. I'm not sure how many will walk away following the mayor's death. There's not many incentives left, and I don't have a speck of the resources that the government has."

Facing Wilhelm, he smiled, "So old friend.. what do you say? Will you help me defend your city?"


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt – Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

*A Double for Masaru​*
Wilhelm eyed up Masaru as he spoke. He remembered that day very clearly, or at least much clearer than he remembered all the others. Masaru, he recalled, was only nineteen years old and much younger when they first met. He was a mutant, and for that, he was shunned by his friends and, to a lesser extent, his family. When he was old enough, his family pushed him to join a Special Forces team that, coincidentally, frequented the Beer Bunker. Although too young to drink, Masaru came along to associate with his teammates and make friends – presumably. Wilhelm was never exactly sure why Masaru came everyday with his teammates, but he just did. It was one fateful day that they met at this very counter. Wilhelm remembered Masaru as anxious, curious, depressed, or some combination thereof. His memory, especially during long drinking sessions, didn’t compare to what it once did, so he really didn't remember _why_ Masaru accepted his first drink. Either way, Masaru accepted, and ever since Wilhelm considered him a “convert to the world of alcoholism."

Truth be told, Wilhelm held Masaru to a very high esteem. Masaru was upbeat and positive, brave, and always ready to do the right thing. He was also humble and had much respect for his elders and superiors. These traits, Wilhelm always said, were what made warriors.* “Anybody can swing an axe or unsheathe a sword. It’s what you do with the axe or the sword that makes you a true warrior.”* He often said in between his mighty chugs.

*“My friend,”* he bellowed with excitement, *“Have a seat, and order a drink. It’s on me!”*

*“Gregory!”* Wilhelm called to the bartender, *“Bring Masaru here a double!”*

The bartender, Gregory, nodded. Gregory was an aged man with gray hair and constant five o’clock shadow. His hair was long and always brushed back, and he had glasses that he often kept on the top of his head. His face was pruned, his eyes were narrow, and he looked very unassuming. However, many mutants and super humans regarded Gregory as one of the most powerful and fiercest warriors in Saint Haven. Nobody except Wilhelm and possibly Masaru knew why. Some say that Gregory was one of the first mutants in Saint Haven. Others say that Wilhelm and Gregory’s friendship wasn't coincidence, and they knew each other before the Beer Bunker. If you ever ask, and some do, Gregory would just smile and say “Super powers? I don’t know what you’re talking about.”

After about a minute, Gregory came back with Wilhelm’s “special” brew and the mysterious “double” that Wilhelm ordered for Masaru.

Wilhelm’s giant hand, roughly twice the size of Masaru’s grabbed the flimsy steel mug and raised it to his mouth. The whiff of alcohol pleased him, but he disregarded the drink for a second and spoke with a surprisingly serious tone, *“Tell me more about Mayor Higgins and his project. What is happening to my beautiful city?”*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 25, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker

The rekindling of the team​*
Masaru smiled at his drink, and sat, fingers crossing with his elbows on the counter. He could go on for days about the last few days. "The city is in shambles for countless reasons. I've taken up the mantle of leader with one other so far.. possibly a third. We're trying to face a Mafia threat currently. They've got plenty of resources and backing, however, so that won't be resolved so easily..." Masaru's expression darkened at that.

"They were responsible for City Hall falling, as well as the attack and death of Mayor Higgins." Well, that was tough to say. Higgins and Wilhelm were good friends somehow. Go figure. Lolling his head back, Masaru faced the ceiling as he sighed.

"We're now pursuing the mafia members that retreated.. and will make secret strikes on their safe houses, and other key areas. That will arouse their suspicion, and make them wonder just how many of us there are. We'll use their distracted state to hit their actual base. A tourist island. I don't know what will happen from there.. I'd assume we will encounter the leader of their organization. Either way, I will bring Higgin's killer to justice."


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt – Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

*The Mayor's Ambition​*
Mayor Higgins, Wilhelm recollected, was a wonderful man. Higgins could out drink any man in any pub in Saint Haven. He could also hold his own against Wilhelm… longer than most. Way back when, Mayor Higgins had no qualms against long nights on the town and coming home at dawn. Then one morning, he walked into the Beer Bunker with a look on his face Wilhelm had never seen before. The Mayor calmly told Wilhelm that the fun and games were over, and that it was time to take responsibility for the rampant deterioration of the city. He explained that he wanted to form a team of mutants and super humans to combat both petty and organized crime. “It will take years to get through all the red tape, get government funding, and build the facilities.” At that moment, Wilhelm recalled Mayor Higgins taking his last drink, “By the time we are ready, my daughter will be grown, and I’m afraid it may already be too night. Nonetheless, it is something we have to try. Will, spearhead this team with me. Become its leader and save Saint Haven.”

Wilhelm remembered his response as clear as day: *“No.”* He told Mayor Higgins that the city had to want his help. Why would he force change onto a city that didn’t want it? Why would he help a city that didn’t want to help itself? At this time, Saint Haven still thought of itself as the center of the universe. Nobody cared about organized crime. They largely ignored it because it didn’t hurt them, not directly at least. It only shot police officers and terrorized the slums. Today, Wilhelm regretted his decision greatly. It cost Mayor Higgins his life. It left a daughter without a father, a city without a mayor, and most importantly, people without heroes. The burly man finally looked away from his glass and made direct eye contact with Masaru *“It would be my honor to fight alongside you.”*


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven
*

Alana was sitting up her violin case to collect money, she did not do this for a profit. She only did this to not feel the creepy feeling of the mafia watching, she felt they were going to use her in their next job. Her hands shake as she picked up the bow of the violin and started to play outside of Beer Bunker. Her music had emotion but no emotion came from her. She heard about what happen a few days ago about the mayor dieing. She kept playing not notceing people passing by as they put money in the violin case. She did not feel any emotion to any of the conversations that was going on around her. She was grateful that no one was truly watching her, as this place it was true she could easy pick pocket anyone who enter this bar.

The past was nothing for her, as she changed the song that she was playing at the moment, how can her music have any motion when she felt like a empty shell. She was parniod as she look sideways as she felt she was still not free at all, she only saw her reflection in the window. To her it was time to go before anyone would catch up to her. She collected the money in the violin case and put her vlolin case. She walked into the bar hoping this place can at least sell her some coffee. She wrap the case strap around her waist as she did not want her pants to fall to her ankles. She simple sat at the bar, waiting for some one to serve her as she annoyed every oneelse in the bar.


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2012)

Gregory the Bartender
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Wilhelm continued his conversation with Masaru and kept it to a dull roar. Meanwhile, Stella tucked herself into a corner downstairs and took a long deserved nap. This left Gregory to his patrons, and one in particular caught his attention. She appeared to be an ordinary young woman, but Gregory knew better than that. Ordinary people didn?t come to the Beer Bunker. This young woman, Alana McKendricks, approached the bar and took a seat. She had white hair and sparkling blue eyes and carried a large case around her waist. Gregory approached calmly while drying off one of Wilhelm?s many mugs with a rag. He asked ?Is there anything I can get for you, ma?am??


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven
*

"I have some coffee, if you have any."

She had a feeling that the bartender just gave her a glance over and had a feeling about thiis guy. She was not in the mood to start any trouble at all.  It was not the first time someone gave her a look like something was about to go down. She only looked down to look away from the bartender, she only fiddle with the guitar pick around her neck, today was just another day in darkness for her. She guess she was not bored or nervous it was just one of those habits she did to keep her busy to keep from thinking of her confused mind. She guessed nobody nomal came in here, bt she was not normal at all. To her in her mind she was nothing but trouble.


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2012)

Gregory the Bartender
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

“Of course, right away, ma’am.” Gregory answered. The bartender walked off to prepare some coffee. He assumed that she wanted regular coffee with cream and sugar. Most people that ordered coffee regularly wanted X amount of sugar and Y amount of cream with just Z amount of milk. This young woman didn’t seem to care. Maybe she didn’t regularly drink coffee. Maybe something was on her mind. Either way, Gregory noted one thing for sure: She seemed depressed. Her whole demeanor, how she walked, how she carried herself, and the tone of her voice screamed “depressed and confused.” Who knew about depressed and confused people better than a bartenderl? He periodically got costumers who drank themselves stupid because their life didn’t go the way they wanted it to. Some of these people complained about outstanding warrants. Others complained about being in the wrong with the mafia. Then there were those who were shunned by society because they were mutants or super humans or some combination thereof. 

Finally! The coffee finished! Gregory poured the beverage into a small white cup and brought it to Alana. In his typical soft spoken voice he said “Here you go ma’am.” Then he took a deep a brief pause and asked “Forgive me if I’m out of line, but is there something wrong, ma’am? Is something troubling you?”


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven
*

"I don't want to be used by the mafia, you probly heard thst often. I should go before they come barging in here for me."

She picked up the white coffee cup and took a few gulps of it. It was not her favorite drink in the world at least it would keep her going with any sleep tonight to watch her own back. She did not know if she could trust this bartender, but his soft voice was persuing her to tell him the rest of her pityful life story. She kept her mouth shut as it was nobody else's bussiness. She did not want to see anyone get hurt because of her. She only looked in the brown liquid in the white cup wondering how much pain, anger and confusment could keep her alive. She felt that feeling on the back of her neck as she was not being afraid it was the electricity around her, she was hoping that she was calm enough to not do anything weirder than blow the fuse to the bar.


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2012)

Gregory the Bartender
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

?You need not worry about that, ma?am.? Gregory reassured, ?You are safe here.? Gregory looked around the room. To his right sat Wilhelm and Masaru. Wilhelm, he observed, was roughly 6?8? and probably weighed around 300 lbs. Nobody would come here and start trouble without Wilhelm smashing a few heads. Next came Masaru. The bartender wasn?t entirely familiar with Masaru, but to his knowledge, he could bend time and space around him. This allowed him to teleport and slow time to various degrees. If Masaru trained properly, Masaru figured, he could become one of the most powerful super humans alive. Then rested those downstairs. He didn?t know their names, Alex and Stella, but he assumed that any ally to Masaru and T.A.N.K. could carry their weight on the battlefield. Finally came the various patrons of the bar. These people were among the poorest and most shunned people in Saint Haven. Gregory was sure he?d seen a few elementals and possibly some psychics before. The kindly old man continued ?This bar, so long as I live, remains a haven for the broken, the beaten and the damned. You are among friends here.?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks
The Beer Bunker, South Saint *

"I leave this place, they would drag me back their anyway. It be another round of grusement of work for me. I probly just said too much, as you want to take me out back and shoot me."

She shutter as it was like a shiver as she was not used to this kindness the bartender was giving her. One of the dim lights busted the one above Alana, she looked down as glass fell on her and into her cup of coffee. She sighed as she did not have full control over her powers. She guessed the bulb fused, her day could not get any better than this. She shook the glass out of her hair, she guessed she be paying for a lamp. She started to shake as bad memories started to come back to her and flashes of memories that she stole the lightning powers from. This really scrwed up her mind and became even more confused. She rubbed her fore head to get rid of this annoying pain and visions going through her messed up head.


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2012)

Gregory the Bartender
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Gregory leaned over against the counter with his forearms as support. He glanced up at the broken lamp and then at the glass on the ground. He wondered what kind of power Alana had. Perhaps she was an elemental and could control electricity. Then the bartender watched as Alana practically keeled over and started rubbing her forehead. He recollected an experience he had with another elemental. He controlled ice but never said anything about headaches. Perhaps headaches were unique to electric elementals. On the other hand, there could be something more to Alana, Gregory pondered. Nonetheless, he returned his eyes to Alana and spoke ?Many people come through here that have been involved with the wrong crowd. It may be in your interest to speak to one of them. There is power in numbers after all. Now, may I get you anything for your headache, ma?am??


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks
The Beer Bunker, South Saint 
*

"No, I be fine. Thanks for the coffee, watch out for a lightning storm it may just come this way. If I am lucky I may stop by again."

She put down some money for the coffee, as she slipped out the seat as she got some good advice from a friend that seemed like she never know about. She walked out the door as she was going to West St. Haven to talk to someone about leaving the mafia for good with no reasons or no blackmail . She doubt she get a clean cut deal. She leaned against the fancy gate as she looked up to one of the mansions. Here is one of the places you could find villians or anyone who belong to the mafia. If they did not change the code on her she  may just stroll into the main office and wait for someone to notice her. She just did as she punch the code in for the gate and walked through the court yard to the side door.

"Your chick you does your arrands is back and we need to talk."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

A new ally​*
Masaru smiled, feeling accomplished for the day. Himself, Alex, Stella, Dirk and Wilhelm. Not quite as big as the mayor's group, but that was expected. Small would suit his purposes for now. "I can't thank you enough," said Masaru, offering Wilhelm a nod of gratitude. "Well.. this is our official base. I guess it's time you met the others, huh?" His eye twinkled with mirth. He'd enjoy Stella's company.

Sliding from stool, he eyed Gregory, wondering. Before he'd head downstairs to speak with his allies, who needed their rest for now anyhow, the very perceptive Masaru stopped by the bartender. "Any troubles Greg..?"

He didn't know if that person was ally or enemy. He wasn't the type to judge people, nor was he the type to make assumptions of a threat or non-threat. He just liked to stay up to date on things, rather than it catching him by surprise. He supposed it was the 'cop' in him, that taught him not to risk ever being blind sided. 

Leaning against the counter and staring in the direction Alana left, something came to mind for Masaru. He might need to do some investigating, period. Get an ideal for what was happening in the different parts of the city.

Beside him patrons were getting up and heading out. Well, not regulars, they usually stayed until all odd hours of the night. These guys were roamers, who usually just came by for a drink and a chat, or to be entertained by Wilhelm's tales. 

When Greg answered Masaru reached up, clicking on his ear piece. "Any news?" He heard it spoken back that there indeed was. Though not malicious in nature. An anti-mutant speech was being given in downtown Saint Haven, which might get out of hand. Sighing, Masaru nodded. "I'll be there in a shortly."

He then lowered his hand. He'd let his allies rest after checking on them, in case things out of hand, but for now he wanted to see what exactly was going on. Heading for the big metal door that'd lead downstairs, Masaru paused to say, "I'll be right back. If anyone is awake I'll introduce you Wilhelm."

He then slowly descended down the ladder, feeling as if the weight of the world was on his young shoulders.


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

*The Ragtag Team​*
Masaru thanked Wilhelm and offered his gratitude. Wilhelm nodded and returned to his glass. He noticed that Masaru barely touched his, so the warrior helped himself to that one as well. He figured Masaru was too stressed to sit down and have a drink. He had the weight of a whole team on his shoulders. He had to find members, bring them back, introduce them, gather intelligence, and then use that intelligence to coordinate attacks with this ragtag team of misfits. Wilhelm thought that this was perhaps too much for Masaru and hoped somebody would come along that could help him. He’d do it himself, but he wasn’t exactly the most charismatic or tactical person in the world. To him, charisma involved asking somebody if they wanted a beer, and tactics involved deciding which blunt object to use to shatter somebody’s kneecaps. Oh well. Maybe Masaru _could_ use a drink.

Gregory the bartender turned his attention to Masaru. He just finished washing Alana’s cup and explained “No, no. Just the opposite. You might want to speak to that young woman when she comes back. I think she may be just what you’re looking for.”

Meanwhile, Stella napped soundly in a small corner the room without a care in the world. Hopefully that excruciating headache would be gone when she woke up...


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 26, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks
West St. Haven *

Alana looked around as to her nobody was home or something else was up. They had biggger problems than making her life like hell. She slip to the nearest computer and turn it on and started researching whatever she could find, she got somewhere as to finding out about a anti mutant speech. The puzzle to this did not make any sence or just seemed more trouble for anyone in the city or to Alana someone paid off someone to start something. Another theroy to Alana that there is a double edge sword with a two timing snake in the grass.

She felt a jab of bolts in her pocket, to her it at least she did not break her second cell phone. She left the mansion and the area as fast as she could before answering her phone. She just listen to her voice mail, she hit redial.

"Get me the weather mutan, we meet in the shadows near downtown Saint Haven." 

Alana closed her phone and shoved it in her pocket, she found a dark place and change into her costume and suit up. She had her scimitar on her back and throwing knives hidden that she seemed not to have any more weapons on her. She hid her violin case somewhere behind as she could easy pick it up after he was done here. She quickly ran to get to Down town Saint Haven as she slipped into the shadows. She heard the Anti-mutan and their protesting and the angery words from other mutants. Another mutant that was the same level as her started to make dark heavy clouds over downtown Saint Haven before the rain could drop Rogue sent Lightning crashing down on the group as not to strike anyone down, but a warning to get the hell out of here.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Downtown Saint Haven

Yet another city that never sleeps~​*

Well, that was unexpected. A small group of spectators were.. saved? Perhaps. The lightning scared them into fleeing. Masaru approached with his hands in his jacket pockets. At least that was one last emergency to worry about. Standing across from the possible cause of it.. Masaru recognized her from the bar earlier.

Recalling Gregory's words, he sighed. He had to be cautious about who he did or didn't allow into the team. "Hello, my name is Masaru Zimmerman. I'd like a word with you," Masaru called out, his legs slightly parted as he stood with that ever calm look of his.

He could tell three things off hand. She had personal issues. She was in the middle of something bigger. She would play a role, in some type of way, in the future of the city. Oh he could easily tell the difference between those that fell to the wayside, and those that would influence the city in some giant way. Now, he needed to figure out exactly what this person's intentions were.

"What's going on?"  Masaru asked as it started raining. Holding a hand to his left, an umbrella 'materialized' in front of it, which was then held securely over his head. Raindrops splatting with soft pitter-patters, he jokingly said, "I'll assume that wasn't you this time?"

Facing the storm clouds above, he got an odd feeling. A feeling like he.. no, they.. were being watched. He kept calm, though.. ignoring the grunts assigned to keeping an eye on Alana should she try.. revealing their secrets. Masaru's natural ability allowed for him a weak sort of 'sensing', more of a potential 'where' than a potential 'what', but it often served him well. They were in the perfect position for an ambush.

"Want to go for a walk? I mean you no harm." Masaru offered, figuring if they remained there, right out in the open, they'd be sitting ducks.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 26, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Downtown Saint Haven*

"The wacky weather we are having and sure; I take a walk with you. So what do you want to talk about?"

She know his deeper meaner to his first question on then what was going on in all the different cities in Saint Haven. She walked with the guy that called himself Masaru. To Alana it was not worth sharing her name with anyone at the moment. She guessed her mutant friends could hold off the people that was after her. She could have handle them herself if it got rough. She crossed her arms as she did not want this guy to touch her at all anything in the world could happen to her and be another freaking mess as the rain poured on to her shoulders and white hair. She had a odd feeling that he was going to offer her something was it going to be good or bad this time, at least she would hear him out before giving Masaru an answer.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Synchronized

---

Alex regained consciousness and slowly got up. A sharp pain shot through his head, and his chest, and he winced. The world around him felt fuzzy, as if not real. Everything felt so...surreal. Alex placed a hand on the wall, both to stop himself from collapsing and to make sure it actually _was _real. "_This...another side-effect of power over usage and Dreamscape..._" Alex narrowed his eyes, and slowly, the clarity of his vision and the feeling of surreality left him, along with his bearings finally returning. His eyes traveled across the room and quickly homed in on the table in the distance, which had his jacket and sabres on top. Slightly shakily from the pounding pain in his chest, he moved across the room and retrieved his belongings, before making his way to the staircase.

The staircase corridor to the main floor was very narrow and very dimly illuminated - it's only sources of light being the beer bunker floor and from the base below - and the walls were...oddly damp. But his headache made it so he couldn't nearly focus enough to notice these small details, and so Alex thought nothing of it.

Quickly, he reached the top of the stairs and emerged from the entrance/exit. The bar was...unsurprisingly shoddy. Like the bottom floor, a plethora of crates laid scattered across the room. The lighting was still very dim, and erratically flashed. Even the wood was splintered in places. Alex was pretty sure there were a few rats around here.

Approaching the bartender, he gratefully took a seat and sat down. "Where is everybody?" Alex frowned. Nobody was here at all. "Ah, right, I forgot to introduce myself. I am Alexander Fortis. Nice to meet you." He smiled.


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

Gregory the Bartender
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

?Hello there. My name is Gregory, and I?m the bartender and proprietor of  the Beer Bunker.? Gregory greeted, ?I?m afraid Masaru went off somewhere, your other friend should still be downstairs, and Wilhelm is drinking himself into a stupor as usual.? The bartender motioned over to Wilhelm. Wilhelm, Saint Haven, sat a few stools away from Alex, and had already made a small collection of empty bottles and glasses. He was an extremely large man, roughly 6?8? and had a fluffy black beard and long black hair. He appeared friendly enough though despite his immense size. Gregory then turned his gaze back to Alex and asked ?Now, may I get you anything??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Ordering

---

"_Masaru is out...? Why?_" Alex frowned. Did he have some business to take care of or something? That was...certainly possible, but...eh.

He regarded the drunk man who sat a few stools away from him, and arched an eyebrow at his mountainous collection of beer glasses. The guy was _huge_, though his...current state, added with his unruly beard made him look a bit like a hobo. A very drunk, and very big hobo.

Gregory then turned his gaze back to Alex and asked ?Now, may I get you anything??

"Ah, er..." Alex considered, and then nodded, "got any wines? If so, just get me what you think is good. I'll trust your judgment." He shrugged.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Downtown Saint Haven

And who might you be?​*
Masaru nodded, and walked ahead, fists in his pockets. "I didn't catch your name.?" He wanted to start things off causal. Grilling her seemed so.. cop-like. Then again, he worked with the police, so.. cop-like was right up his alley.

After she answered he went on. "What do you make of what's been happening? The death of the mayor.. the war between the mafia and the military... everything?" Masaru questioned her as he walked, trying to get a feel for who she was, and what she thought of things.

The city was going to go down four pathways. Masaru had decent foresight and insight that he could usually visualize the most likely chain of events. He could do both so well that his partners in T.A.N.K. assumed that he was clairvoyant. The simple reality was that he had a knack for noticing the pattern in what should be obvious to most people. 

First off, the heads of the mafia would return to make a final stand. Although Saint Haven seemed insignificant in the big scheme of things, the drug, arms, and human trafficking they could pull in this law forsaken city was a gold mine for them. Crimes normally stomped out in other cities were pulled here in broad daylight. This would be nothing short of a small war for the future of Saint Haven.

Next, the citizens would plead for the return of heroes. Now that the mafia felt the government nudge them, the criminals would nudge back harder. This back and forth dance would get worse long before it got better. Unfortunately, the ones that would suffer the most would be the citizens. The powerless ones, ideally. The people would either leave, or stay, but for those courageous or foolish enough to stay the consequences would be death. They'd need protectors, and so, someday.. Saint Haven's Heroes would rise again.

Following that, the criminals would adapt, as would the ones fighting them. Alliances would be formed. Not just Masaru's unnamed group. Many of them. Super powered individuals would soon discover the obvious flaw in flying solo. There was strength in numbers. Mutants, mostly, would begin a ceasefire to deal with outside threats. Be they robotic, human, or simply self hating anti-mutant terrorists. There would be fewer gangs and groups, but those groups would become stronger as a whole, which was a thing that currently only the mafia utilized. 

Last but definitely not least, what a single mayor started would have a global impact. It would create a new age. Extreme lawlessness versus extreme order. It was this point in the future, when those chaotic forces would be battling for control, that Masaru had to be prepared for. This seemed to be a small situation in a little crime ridden city.. but how the first chapter concluded would impact the way that rest of the entire world handled super powered individuals. He couldn't afford to let the world see Saint Haven burn to the ground. 

Lawlessness would gain the advantage if the mafia won... and if military might did it, order would win. Normally he'd be okay with order winning, but the result at this point would be either a totalitarian society or simply prejudice enforced peace through military might. It was up to Saint Haven's heroes to provide a 'middle ground'.

He couldn't curse Higgins for dumping this exhausting task onto his lap. He accepted the responsibility. He could no longer trust the government, and the villains would hate him for standing against them. He had to take the initiative. The heroes needed to start their own 'faction' of sorts. Neither one of control nor of tyranny. A group representing freedom and justice. Borderline vigilantes, for now.

So, as he eyed Alana, waiting for her response, Masaru's thoughts remained on the future. He needed to prepare now.. for what would come far off. It meant he needed to be one step ahead of the chain of events.. and that, of course, started with alliances. Like the one he was attempting to spark right now.


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt - Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

“Yes, of course,” the bartender confirmed. He walked off to prepare something for Alex.

*“You!”* Wilhelm called. The large man noticed Alex and approached. He eyed him up. Alex was an average-sized man with medium-length black hair and green eyes. He dressed very formal and looked like he belonged in some mansion somewhere instead of South Saint Haven. Wilhelm thought that he looked like a girly man, but he didn’t make anything of it. He simply chuckled to himself and continued *“You’re one of Masaru’s recruits, right? The name’s Wilhelm.”*

You could just smell the beer on Wilhelm’s breath. Whenever he opened his mouth, the smell flooded the immediate area. That wouldn’t normally be a problem, but typically, the drunker he got, the more he talked and bragged and recalled tales of his glory days.

Gregory finally came back with Alex’s drink. It was in a dainty little wine glass and was something that Gregory saved in the back since nobody really ordered wine around here.

*“He IS a girly man.”* Wilhelm confirmed.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven

Unwanted guest​*
The woman was making him.. meditate? Bitch! Could he never get a break?! His eyes were squeezed shut and his legs were crossed. He felt like Luke Skywalker in Star Wars. Did she expect him to levitate the couch or something?! He shot lasers he wasn't some bald headed monk off in the mountains in China with a fucking eyepatch on. Kevin couldn't help but snicker. Imagining Steel with as a monk made his day.

"Focus!" Hangaku snapped. "You think Higgins died for little perverted twerps like you to remain weak forever? Get stronger and crush the mafia or I crush you." The woman snapped, hands on the hips of her hourglass figure.

"Nag, nag, nag. You DO realize you're a guest in my house, right? Show some courtesy." Opening his eyes, Kevin shrugged. "You know, come to think of it. My house, my rules. Do a little strip dance for me. I'll have Jeff play something sexy on the piano and AH-!" Kevin narrowly dodged the couch being chucked at him.

"YOU ANNOYING LITTLE PRICK, WATCH YOUR MOUTH. I'M OLD ENOUGH TO BE YOUR MOTHER!" She snapped, fuming.

Jeffery rolled the couch back into an upright position, and snagged the broom and dust pan to begin cleaning up the broken lamp. "Master Kevin, pardon my intrusion, but I believe you would save a great deal if money if you would ask your guests not to destroy the rooms."

"Oh, uh. Right. Don't break shit." Kevin said.

"S-Sorry." Hangaku struggled to reply, her eye twitching. This butler somehow had a terrifyingly powerful aura. She almost felt as if his spirit held enough charisma to shatter souls. She felt compelled to obey him, despite his modest lot in life. As Jeffery walked off, she couldn't help but feel like a scolded child.

Taking it out on Kevin, she huffed, and said, "You. Train. Back to meditation, no slacking."

"Yeah, yeah. Whatever you say Momma Milf." Kevin replied jokingly, before sighing, and meditating.. wondering what the others were up to.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Introductions

---

Alex took a long sip from his wine, and cringed slightly. The wine was terrible. But what could he expect? This was a shoddy beer bunker in the middle of South Saint Haven. From the start he couldn't expect any fine wine or anything. Drinking the rest down, he placed the glass back on the table and swiveled his seat around.

He sensed the large man's alcohol odour, and silently began to breathe through his mouth. "Alexander Fortis, nice to meet you. I was part of the original team, before the government cut off the funding," he sighed, "how do you know Masaru, then? An old friend?"


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt - Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

*“Bwahaha!”* Wilhelm bellowed. He saw the expression on Alex’s face. The wine must have tasted terrible. That’s what he deserved for getting wine at a pub in the middle of the slums. *“Why don’t I order you a real drink? Gregory, bring this man a double on me!”* Then the drunkard’s previously merry expression faded. He recalled meeting Masaru for the first time and his experiences with T.A.N.K. He also remembered those long nights with Mayor Higgins and that fateful day when Higgins pledged to form a team to combat the widespread corruption and violence across the city. 

To answer Alex’s question, Wilhelm looked him straight in the eye and explained *“Yes, we go back to Masaru’s days in T.A.N.K. They frequented this bar almost as much as I do!”* He reminisced on the laughter and the hope. *“Those were indeed brighter days for all of us.”*

*“But enough of that!”* He announced as Gregory returned with Alex’s drink. *“Tell me, my new friend. How do you know Masaru?”*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Introductions II

---

Alex shrugged at the question. "I don't really know him that well. I know a little about him from files I've compiled, and information I have from the military, but beyond that I don't know him very well. I first formally met him at the late Mayor's funeral, where he requested that I join him in a meeting at the park."

He shoved the glass of wine away and began to drink the beer. This was _much_ nicer. Alex could tell this man was a regular here. "He seems like a very committed person, though. Then again, he's a T.A.N.K agent, so that's natural, I suppose."


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt - Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Wilhelm confirmed* ?Aye, he?s a brave one, very committed too. You put your life in good hands by joining up with Masaru.?*

*?I have to know,? *he asked, *?What?s your story? Files? Military? Are you some kind agent like Masaru??* Maybe the girly man wasn't such a girly man after all, Wilhelm pondered. What could his powers be? What could he do? Surely, any of Masaru's recruits could carry themselves on the battlefield. But what exactly made Alex special? Masaru could manipulate time and space, and Wilhelm had super strength and super endurance. Then the bartender, well, Wilhelm shuddered at the thought of ever fighting _him_...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Introductions III

---

Alex sighed and finished the rest of his drink before setting it down. He scratched his head, as if pondering what to say and a small moment of pause followed. Deciding he could trust this large and friendly looking man, he answered: "Not an agent. I was in the military. I signed up in an academy at around age sixteen, before graduating in...about a year or so. Not so long after, I was placed in war, where I quickly climbed up the ranks and became a Major. I was twenty years old back then, I think."

He looked up at the ceiling and a sad look flashed on his face for the briefest of moments. He'd lost many good friends in that war. It saddened him just thinking about it. All those lives he could have saved if he made the right decisions, or was a little bit more _experienced_. 

"Well, the details of my story are strictly secret, so I'm afraid I can't disclose anything to you," he smiled apologetically, "but, if you're wondering about what I can do...well, my powers aren't particularly well developed at the moment. I have limited precognition in one eye, and the ability to physically enhance myself with a kind of aura. The latter wears me out, and it's a fairly recent addition to my repertoire, though."


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Wilhelm remembered war. Back then, they didn?t use guns, tanks, or helicopters. They wore armor, rode horses into battle, and swung huge swords and axes. He recalled many monumental achievements during his lifetime. He slayed the Duke of Swabia in a monumental victory that changed the face of the Holy Roman Empire forever. He also fought against Sweden in its ongoing struggle with the Emperor for supremacy over the Baltic. Then, his heart warmed and he felt a tear in his eye, came the First Crusade. He remembered fighting Muslims, but aside from particularly bloody kills, it was a faint drunken blur.

*?Yes,?* He agreed, *?I served as well. Makes a man out of you it does.?*

Or it did for him. Wilhelm couldn?t really say the same about girly man over here. At least Alex drank beer this time around.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Man

---

Alex shrugged. "Well, the experience of war sure toughened me up. I was trained from an early age in fencing, swordsmanship and military tactics. I have a family history dipped in the military, you see," he explained, "war was...well, it was everything I imagined it to be. Nothing glorious, just death after death."

He ordered another drink from the bartender man. He was going to need one.

"But, after seeing so many of my friends drop, one after another, something clicked inside of me." Alexander's left eye glowed. "I realized that being soft wasn't going to win us the war, or save any lives and ordered a full offensive assault onto the enemies. I had enough of fighting and just wanted this thing to end. This time, I charged in as well, alongside my men. It was during this than I gained the moniker 'Wrath'."

He turned to face Willhelm and gazed at him. He looked kind of old, but...he couldn't seem to pin an exact age on him. "So which war did you fight in?"


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt - Saint Haven*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Maybe Alex wasn?t such a girly man after all. 

The experience of war, the experience of watching your friends and allies drop like flies on the battlefield, it changes a man. All the stories, tales, and grand adventures Wilhelm told didn?t come without those moments that brought grown men to tears. When you watch your friends get cut down in front you, you realize how fragile everything is. You realize you could be next. You wonder what have happened if that was you instead of him. Who decides who lived and who died? Those were things that a warrior contemplated. Some men read books. Others pondered the mysterious of the universe. A man that?s been to war, however, remembers. He remembers the names and faces and the terror. At least that's how Wilhelm saw it: through a warrior?s eyes.

Wilhelm took another swig and finished his glass as Gregory instinctively brought another. He spoke softly and with meaning *?Aye, war, she be a cruel mistress. The battlefield is a cruel place. You often find yourself thinkin? about all the people you left behind, the friends and families they left behind, and wonder what it would be like if it was you instead of them. You are not alone in this world, my friend.?*

Alex then met Wilhelm?s gaze and asked ?So which war did you fight in??

To this he replied *?A couple. One of my early ones was something now called the First Crusade.?*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
What The Hell?!

---

Like a turrent of water, the beer blasted out of Alex's mouth as soon as it entered. Coughing and spluttering he looked up at the man. What?! The First Crusade? But that was...ages ago! Ancient history! He remembered reading about it in his history books, and being taught about it in class!

"T-the First Crusade?" Alex coughed, "seriously?"


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*?Ah yes,?* Wilhelm reminisced, *?Much simpler times back then.?*

It took Wilhelm a moment to snap back to reality. When he did, he noticed a look of confusion plastered across Alex?s face.

*?Allow me to formally introduce myself,?* He paused, *?My name is Saint Wilhelm von Hafenstadt or Saint William of Haven.?*

Honestly, nobody ever questioned it. Most of the regulars must have thought Wilhelm was crazy and simply enjoyed listening to his deluded fantasies. Others ignored it altogether because they enjoyed Wilhelm as a drinking body. Some believed him, however. These were often the sort that were used to magical and unexplained phenomenon. They were people like Gregory and Higgins, people who?ve been around the block enough times to know that there are some things in this world that are just so crazy that they have to be true.

He finished *?Saint Haven for short.?*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
What The Hell?! II

---

This was...a lot to take in. So, this giant guy drinking next to him, half-drunk and smelling of alcohol was in the First Crusade? And was called Saint Haven? Alex wasn't sure if this guy was insane, drunk or telling him the truth. His eye, however, did tell him that this man produced an aura _besides _stink. It was the aura of the supernatural. 

Alex breathed out and set down his drink. 

"So the city was named after you?" Alex asked curiously.


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Imagine this. You suddenly keel over one day and the Pope proclaims you a saint. This means you get to drink your troubles away and sit with the big man for all eternity. That sounds cool and all. Then one day, somebody decides that they want to name a city after you. Sure, that’s cool. After all, you’re a saint. Then, the big man tells you that you have to oversee your city’s development and protect it from natural disasters, etc. Sure, that’s cool too. Sometime later, you realize your city is quickly becoming the laughing stock of Heaven. The Duke of York, Saint Peter, and all their friends laugh and laugh and laugh. You don’t really have a choice. This is _your_ city they’re laughing at. You want _your_ city to shine, don’t you? Of course you do. That is until you go down there and see for yourself how much of an absolute shithole the place really is.

Wilhelm explained it in simple terms *“Well, yes.”*

In its much more complicated form it went something like this *“Shortly after my death, the Pope proclaimed me a saint. A few hundred years later, some boon decided that a city should be named after me.”*

He laughed for a second and then he turned stoic *“Apparently, there are obligations involved in having something named after you. The Duke of York, he does everything for his city. Saint Peter, he’s always trying to rival the Duke.”*

*“It becomes a contest really. Who can have the best city and so forth.”* The man began to seethe at the thought of the Duke. That man, Wilhelm remembered, was a tool.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 26, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Downtown Saint Haven*

"My name is simply Alana; for starters. The death of the mayor is a sad thing, everyone is basically in chaos. Their is no peace without him and whoever replaces him, will have to do more to keep hell from freezes over to maitain a city with so many views and laws that are usual broken. One city can destroy the whole world in the matter of minutes. For the war, I could care less like any other person. You seemed you want my viwes on that as well. The war is just stupid two groups are fighting over the same crap like dogs, everyone has their backstabbers and the ruthless. That comes from both parties of this war."

Alana said this with out any emotion in her voice or her stare. She only kept walking as she remembers her violin case. She was luckly to pick it up as they past an alley. She slung it over her shoulder as she kept walking with Masaru. What else did this person wanted to know was it you she was or where she came from as she ponder this in her head. What did he mean by everything, everything about her and her past. That only felt like salt was poured on her mental open wounds to make them burn even greter. That pain was nothing to her that only made her shut down even more to talk anymore about anything else. She clammed up like a clam and slammed that slit of that closed book of hers. 

"In due time, you may find more than what first inpression meet to the eye."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven -Walking

Inevitable invitation​*
Masaru smiled. She was interesting, to say the least. She'd been through a lot, that much was obvious. He wasn't sure how long she maintained her silence to survive. Cut down her emotions to keep moving forward in this often unfair struggle called life. Instead, he said, "I completely agree."

As they paused by the alley he noticed a couple of thugs nearing a woman. Masaru sighed, and removed his hands from his coat pockets. Hoodies? Well, it was about to be raining soon. Hands in the hoodie pockets? Well, it could be cold. Three guys moving up on a single woman in a formation primarily designed for blocking someone off and pinning them to a single location? Ding, ding, ding.

"One second," Masaru said. Twisted out a baton, it resembling a police man's billy club, he walked towards the woman slowly from that last opening direction. 

"C'mere bitch!" One of thugs snapped, punching the back of the woman's head as another snatched her purse while she was distracted. Before he could make it very far the chuck baton struck him in the face, splitting his nose open and sending him flying in the air.. only to come crashing hard onto his back.

"Hey, who the fuck are you?!" Shouted one of the thugs, the third one, who was designated as 'look out'. Well, he didn't have to wonder that for long. Masaru disappeared a gust of gentle wind left in his wake, and then materialized a nanosecond later with his other club jabbing the back of the thug's head before he could open fire. 

The leader, the one that punched the woman, attempted to run but Masaru's had already gently touched his back. Kneeling, he lifted the woman's purse. He went to hand it to her, but she attempted to slap him. Masaru caught her wrist with ease, his gaze relaxed, as he smiled.

"Sorry about that, ma'am. This is yours, right?" The woman nodded, trembling. She took her purse, gripping it with a fierce hug. Her eyes shimmered with gratitude. Masaru stood, saying, "Go. I'll call the cops." The woman nodded, before racing off, sobbing.

Tapping his ear piece, he said, "Yeah, Carlton? Send some boys down to MLK Boulevard. Thanks. Also, Dirk, if you're Com-Link is currently operating please meet us at The Beer Bunker in South Saint Haven. It's right off of Grand Avenue and Sinker." If the others had their ear pieces on, they'd be able to hear Masaru's words as well. 

Picking up his fallen baton, Masaru walked over to Alana, smiling. "Sorry about that. I know you were just there, but, did you want to come to the Beer Bunker? It's our little hang out, and.. I don't want to pressure you into joining the team, but.. everyone could use allies, right?" Masaru said, smiling. Suddenly, he chucked his baton into the air.

His foot tapped a rock on the sidewalk, next. It all happened in the blink of an eye. The thug appeared high in the air, near the roofs, and fell. 

"AH WHAT THE FUCK?!" Shrieked the thug, before his back smacked hard on the roof of the car. "Oof, fuck.." Groaned the disoriented thug before he tumbled off of the mini van only to fall onto the middle of the street. The thug was unconscious, just like his other two buddies, having picked the wrong place at the wrong time. His baton, which was swapped with wherever the lead thug ran off to, suddenly switched with the rock, to be near his feet once more.

Lifting the baton, Masaru twisted and sheathed it. "Well then, shall we?" Masaru offered, that relaxed smile of his never leaving.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven - Mansion

Vigilante, Cosmo​*
He watched the news, a beer in his hand, and a foot resting on the living room table heel lightly thumping a beat. Soon he started beat boxing with his mouth, and branched off into a rap. Jeffery peeked his head out to say, "Dinner is served, Master Kevin. Also, you might want to tune into the news." Kevin blinked, but shrugged. Jeffery was like.. omniscient, or something. The guy seemed to know whatever the fuck was going on wherever, so when he spoke, Kevin listened.

The dull glow of the television illuminated Kevin's eyes as he watched himself get slammed. A man with a mustache was going on and on about HIM, in particular, being a menace. Then, out of nowhere, action replays of his ginormous beam taking off a chunk of a building was shown.. again, and again. Kevin cringed at that.

"Uh, oops? Hey who needs A roof anyway, they're over rated! Natural light bitches. Get some." The man slammed into him, and issued a challenge. For the team of 'super heroes', should they reform, to hand him over. Kevin's hand tensed on the remote then, and his head bowed.

"I REPEAT, COSMO IS A MENACE. THE POLICE ARE INVESTIGATING HIM. HAND HIM OVER, AND MAYBE _THEN_ WE'LL BELIEVE THAT YOU ALL AREN'T MENACES TOO!"

"...That's how it goes down then, huh? The Amazing Cosmo, criminal at large! Hey, kind of has a nice ring to it~" Kevin joked as he clicked the television back to Ninja Turtles. Walking into the kitchen he plopped down at the table, sighing. Hangaku was gone, apparently she was investigating a big lead, and wanted to resolve some things.

Kevin went through his phone list. Alvie? No, he had to have a lot on his mind. Cece? No, she might choke him for what happened to Barret. Stella? Damn, no phone. Starr? Maybe later, she had to have a lot on her mind too.. and he didn't want to risk depressing her. Ms. Awesome needed to see him at his A game. Alex? He might be upset too.. but he made for a dynamite listening ear. Calling him up as he started in one his healthy but exquisitely made dinner, Kevin waited for his friend to pick up, while beat boxing the theme to Night at the Roxbury.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
A Call

---

Wordless, he watched and listened as Willhelm ramble on about deaths, and Dukes and Popes. With a beer in hand, Alex nodded once he finished his explanation and drank some more beer. He scratched his head awkward, and then opened his mouth as if to say something, but then closed it again, before speaking: "wow...that's...pretty impressive." He managed to say.

Thankfully, the ringing of his phone saved him from stuttering even more. He took the phone out of his pocket and cocked his head slightly. "_Cosmo? Why is he calling me?_" Alexander held up a hand and smiled apologetically, "sorry, I've got to take this."

He got off his seat rather shakily and walked outside, into the cold and damp day. Clouds gathered ominously in the grey sky, and not a single patch of blue or soon was in sight. Sliding his finger across the screen, Alex answered the phone and brought it to the side of his face. "Hello?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven - Mansion

A new friend.. or is it now an old friend..? Whatever, a partner in crime!​*
Kevin finished with his dinner which he dug through as refined as he possibly could. Table manners were least important with mom 2 around, as Kevin grew to call her after discovering the truth. Pacing now, Kevin spoke. "Hey. I know what you must be wondering. Why is the most amazing guy in the city calling me? Right? Right. Well.. you're in luck. The Prince views you as a valuable friend."

Walking to the couch he plopped onto it, which was a long walk down a hallway full of expensive items, pictures, family portraits, and other miscellaneous objects his adoptive mother purchased long before his arrival. Well, except one painting of his adorable mug, of course. 

His voice taking on a more serious edge, he said, "Check the news. Recent turn out.. I can't rejoin the team, if that's what you guys are up to. It's fine, though. I'm a loner. It's probably better for me to fly solo for a while." Kevin explained while heading upstairs. He stopped on the balcony.. arms crossing on the posh railing. "Alvie is heading back to the institute. I hear Xavier is starting up some.. sort of.. X-Men.. and he wants Alvie to lead it. Actually, I'm going to call him up. See if we can do some sort of.. 'one last meeting' thing. You know, form a three man alliance of sorts? I mean it's not like Xavier's school is far away, we're in the same state."

Kevin thought about it for a moment.. maybe he could convince Alvie to stay here by creating an X-Men base in Saint Haven? Yeah, that'd work! Xavier could open a smaller institute here.. Mutants could have a place to stay and function. 

"I'll meet you where you are. Here, let me call up Psy." Dialing him on the three way, Kevin and now Alex waited for him to answer the call.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven-Walking*

Alana watched the fight in the alley, if she joined in they be dead instead of being in jail. She had her hand on her scimitar as it was out of the sheath an inch. She slammed it shut as the fight came to an end. She would think about his offer as to join his team, to her nobody would like her at all. She kept walking as she agreed everyone needed friends to help them on their way on the wicky unstable bridge she walks that was her path and did not know she would fall of that bridge into only darkness and death. To her this guy never got angery about anything like some other people she seemed and he seemed intersting to her, she had nothing else to do size ditching the people that always following her.

"I think about joining your team, none of your friends would like me what so ever. If I have to leave I will leave, one more thing I don't like people touching my bare skin. You can lead the way back to the bar."

She walk beside Masaru as she was in her own thoughts as she shut off the world around her. To her nobody really did care how she got the job done at least she finish it. She only looked down at her black high heels as her white hair cover her blue eyes she wish it would rain again as it fitted her mood perfectly with the gray short of mood that people were on drugs or an out of body experience as she did noe feel anything at the moment the only thing she felt was only silence.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker

Inside the Bunker, the mighty Bunker, the team mates meet tonight~​*
"No skin touching, right." Masaru replied, and instead patted her back where a shirt was. In the blink of an eye they were gone, a cool breeze spiraling, and they appeared inside of the Bunker, downstairs. He glanced down at Stella, who was still resting, and headed upstairs as he noticed Alex was missing.

"It looks like we've got a new ally." Masaru said to Wilhelm, sliding onto his stool. At last he drunk that double. He needed it. "Guys, this Alana. Alana, this is our humble little group. Savior Nexus." He then lolled his head back, and smiled at the thought of how peaceful things would be.. for the moment.

"I guess I can update everyone bit by bit.. but.. we'll start off slow. Fighting criminals, doing things to help out the community. Time to do a little PR work." Masaru explained.. before facing the window. Lightning flashed, thunder boomed, and the rain began falling hard. A storm was brewing.. and despite not being the superstitious type.. he couldn't help but feel like it was a sign of things to come.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker
*

"It is nice to meet you all."

She may have said that with no emotion at all but she was trying to be nice and make an effort. She slid into the last barstool away from everyone, as she felt like an outsider. At least she felt calm when the storm hit as the lightning flash, she felt the electric vibe go through her body. She guessed she had nothing else to say to anyone she just pulled out her violin and started to play. The music was close to the storm it self. She hope she was not being rude, but she could not help as the only thing that would help not to lose her cool is to play an instrument. She was thinking of what could happen if she heard she would take it like the storm that would bring anything to smack her in the face of her damage life.


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo!*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

It was about damn time. Wilhelm finished off his last drink, and he began to feel the room spin. To be honest, he didn?t even know how many drinks he had. He lost count around twenty or thirty, typical for somebody of his size, stature, and status as a supernatural entity. He made very loose eye contact with Masaru and then with Alana. The latter, Wilhelm laughed, looked a lot like Alex especially with how small and fragile they both looked. However, Wilhelm quickly (or as quickly as a drunken man could) remembered the great conversation him and Alex had about war and realized that he shouldn't think of Alex as a girly many anymore. He was, after all, a battle-hardened war, no matter how much like a girly man he looked. Attempting to speak and with moderate success, Wilhelm greeted *?The pleasure is all yours, I mean, mine, ma?am.?*

Meanwhile, Gregory approached the bar and greeted the duo. He spoke softly ?Ah, Masaru. I see you followed up on the young lady I met earlier.? He paused for a second when Wilhelm asked for another drink. The bartender sighed and ignored him, ?It?s nice to see you again, ma?am.?

Downstairs, Stella finally woke up. She rubbed her eyes and stretched. She felt dazed and confused, and her body snapped when she moved. Sleep was so foreign to her. It was a time when living organisms would lose consciousness for hours at a time. The world continued to move around them, and they remained stationery in a lowered state of alertness. Why did evolution develop such an inefficient way to rejuvenate the body? Imagine all the adventures she could've had if she didn?t sleep for eight hours every night.

Stella looked around at the near-pitch black room. Perhaps she should venture upstairs beyond the creaky metal door and into? wherever she was.

The transcendent found the door at the top of the steps difficult to open. Unlike traditional doors, this one had several locks and weighed significantly more. Stella recalled when she first came to Earth. She didn?t know that doors wouldn?t just open for her. They were, after all, doors. She continued to walk into doors until she discovered a rather nasty bump on her head and figured that it would be advantageous to commit the whole ?Twist the knob and push!? thing to memory. Back where her physical body was constructed, she recalled, they had doors that opened automatically when they sensed the body heat of a living organism. She assumed all places had such mechanisms but found out the hard way humans didn?t enjoy such a luxury yet.

It took her a few minutes to get the door open, and when she finally did, she made her way up the steps, through a small corridor, and into the bar proper. She saw many people seated, drinking, laughing, and having a merry time along with several people at the counter. One of these, Gregory, appeared to be an elderly gentleman and looked like he owned the place. Another, Wilhelm, appeared very large and very? Stella didn?t understand what was wrong with him. Then stood Masaru and an unknown female. The latter, Stella noted, was biologically similar to her and had the same reproductive organs. She couldn?t recall meeting many other human females, but she chalked that up to the many strange places she visited which normal human females wouldn?t normally go to.

Greeting Masaru she said ?Greetings, friend. Are these our new human allies??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Bluh Bluh Bluh

---

"Yeah, Cosmo, it's starting to rain and thunder like hell out here, so I'm going to go back inside. Call me when...I don't know. We'll talk about your situation later. When my head clears up, perhaps." He ended the call and went back inside, drenched in rain and looking very annoyed, as well as tired.

He entered the room the room, followed by a cackle of thunder in the background. He felt rather shaky and upon arrival into the humble bar, was greeted by three new arrivals: Masaru, Stella and...some girl? He wasn't too sure. The headache he had was practically splitting his head open, and all that alcohol he just had just made it worse. 

The military Major moved to a random nearby seat and graciously sat down, before addressing Masaru. "Cosmo is coming in soon, along with Psycom, maybe. The former is a criminal now after the events at the park. It's probably best if we relocate downstairs once they arrive."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

The assembled team​*
Masaru smiled at the arrival of Stella. "Greeting, yeah this is a new ally. Wilhelm is a member of the team, and Alana is a friend to us." Masaru explained with a smile. He then tucked his hands in his jacket pockets, looking off to the side. "I'm guessing Alex is busy."

He hadn't heard from Dirk since the mafia cut loose, which was beginning to worry him, but Masaru wouldn't visibly show his concern. As he stood one of the drunks stood, when Alana played her instrument, and starting singing along. Several of the other drunks joined in, singing happily. Masaru glanced to the side and saw Taiga, a young waitress and martial artist sit at the keyboard and begin playing along.

He smiled, enjoying the peaceful vibe of the bar. He enjoyed this. None of the fuss and the fast paced street life the rest of the city carried. The place was old, but it was a relic. Snapping some peanuts, Masaru sat and enjoyed himself, munching as he listened. Now was a decent time for some downtime.. they just protected Saint Haven.. and he'd need to form some strategies. Waiting for Alex, before going too deep into detail, Masaru slipped off to the side to sit at a table far from the jolly vibe now rising in the bar. He needed a little privacy, but it was late enough that only a few drunks up near the counter were around. He'd plan things in more detail when everything calmed down.

Unraveling it, Masaru repeated the process with a few others. Three spots. One deep down south. One in a factory high along the eastern coast. One in Saint Haven itself. The last, a tourist spot, not too terribly far from Saint Haven. He plotted the order to hit them in. First, the drugs being home grown and smuggled in down south. Then, the factory up north where the foreign arms were being delivered. The third the prostitution ring right smack dab in Saint Haven. Kitty's Bordello, which actually sold women. That would cut a line in their trafficking of drugs, arms, and women. 

That left the final spot.. the tourist island. Sitting and plotting, he selected plans for each one. For the drug spot, they'd pretend to be coming in for 'a deal'. He'd have to pull some strings for that one, old connections for going undercover. The arms situation, well.. they'd just need to 'go in shooting', so to speak.. but he was currently looking up any underground or secret passages. The brothel, well.. they'd need to go undercover. DEEP, undercover. Though he feared explaining to Wilhelm why he'd need to wear a dress.. 

Last but not least.. the strike on the island. They needed to make sure no innocents got hurt in the process.. which was making it the most troublesome situation thus far.. but he had a plan. He just needed to wait it out and receive a call back. They had three other spots to hit first anyhow.

When Alex stepped over, Masaru nodded, and with a soft breeze the papers were gone, appearing downstairs. "Perfect." Smiling a bit, Masaru resisted the urge to pat the man's shoulder. "You gonna be able to hang in there until then..? Not looking so hot. It might be a good ideal to try to find a healer to join the team..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Tracked

---

Dirk flew through the night air on his rocket-board. The torrential rain ricochet off the red steel of his transportation like bullets, and the roaring thunder from the heavens above made Dirk feel as if it was going to strike him down. But still he flew, smoke streaming out from the exhaust pipes of his rocket-board, wind and rain blasting him in the face. 

Until...finally he arrived. After hours of aimless flying in the air, trying to locate them. After almost three hours - 180 minutes - of searching in the _torrential rain and thunder_, he found them. And, to his ire, they were in...

The Beer Bunker. A shoddy, and slightly shady, bar in a poor area of Saint Haven. A get together place for criminals, mutants and other assorted people of questionable origins and history. Not exactly a great place for a hideout, nor is it very covert. Low key as it may be, the place, from what his glasses scanned, lacked anything resembling computers or decent technology. 

Taking up the rocket board in his arm, he walked through the door, face stotic as ever, his hair drenched in the rain, and his trademark kamina glasses dripping in rain. He felt like crap. "God dammit. Why does nobody ever tell me where anybody is?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Daichi Calloway - Genkishi

East Saint Haven

Anarchy​*
How absolutely wonderful. The team of heroes had fallen apart. The mafia was nearly crippled at the knees. All of this, and he didn't even have to lift a finger. The Blood Dragons were partying, celebrating the fall of so many soldiers. They followed their victory with all types of violence and unsavory behavior downstairs. They were such delightful pawns. That's all they were to him, really. Pawns. Straightening his tie, Dai headed home. His true home. Not the club he let these rampaging maniacs act wild in. He stayed at one of the expensive hotels downtown. 

He had just finished reading the paper. Leon Jenkins for mayor. What a joke. He pondered killing the man for the hell of it, but it was simply too much work. Little excited Dai in this city. Hell, in this world. Life was simple, plain, and boring. The most interesting part? When people squirmed. Frightened for their lives. That's when someone true colors shined through.

As he walked along Dai wondered to himself what the future would hold. How he wanted to make his mark. Perhaps he'd find some interesting new villain or random crazed maniac to amuse him. That always entertained him. His end goal? Complete and utter anarchy. Survival of the fittest. It was far more fun that way.

As Dai neared the hotel he got surrounded by a few hoodlums, who pulled out guns. They looked desperate, as most of them did. What poor unfortunate young men. 

"Aye foo'! Gimme yo money!" Dai sighed... and his right eye suddenly glowed red. "Kill your friends." Dai instructed, drawing confusion from the desperate youths. Bang. Bang. Bang. The man obediently gunned down his closest friends in cold blood. Walking forward, he patted the man's shoulder, and the mental lock broke.

"Look what you've done.." Dai sympathetically said, as if pitying him. The man screamed, and knelt, shaking.. realizing what he'd done.. which was killed his brother and closest friends in cold blood, the young man rambled on, "I.. you.. I.." Losing control of himself, Dai shut his eyes as he heard the sound of gunfire. The youth blew his own brains out. The guilt apparently overwhelmed him.

"Oh well..." Dai said with a sigh. It would've been interesting had the man shot him. As it stands.. it was just another boring night in the cold sad city. He couldn't wait to see how the mafia handled this new turn of events. The poor heroes.. and the poor villains. It was enough to make Dai chuckle. "Entertain me a little longer. I'm almost ready to make this city burn."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

The need for improvement​*
Masaru faced Dirk, who was soaking wet, with a smile. "There you are." The friendly young man said. Dirk's sour mood didn't quite fit the cheery environment Alana initiated through music. As he rested his knuckles on a cheek Masaru went on to say, "Did you remember to turn your ear piece on?"

Behind him one of the rowdier men climbed onto a table, to tuck a hand behind his head, and flap his arm while pointing a finger at no one in particular whilst humping at the air in a timed manner that matched the rhythm.

Shaking his head at the drunk, Masaru smiled, and said, "Well then, welcome to our new base." He paused, and corrected himself, "Well, actually, it's downstairs." He stood slowly, then, and pulled a few chairs over for the group to sit and talk. 

It was wild, now. Men dancing with any waitress they could get a hand on. Burly men singing and hugging each other, while some of them arm wrestled. There also sat quieter men, who just watched, with either a smile or a frown from their silent contemplation. South Saint Haven was depressing.. at times.. but it was fun nonetheless when the people perked up and forgot their sorrows.

Stepping to the side with him, Masaru said, "I have a few things I'd like to run by you.. a security system. Something to monitor not only the outside of the bar.. but the different sections of the city. Also, we're going to need some advanced help fixing up the look out. I'll tell you about that later, though. There's a secret path downstairs that takes you to subway. It also branches off into many tunnel exits at different parts of the city. We'll keep our vehicles underground there."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Security

---

"I lost it during the whole pack incident," Dirk shrugged, and dropped a cube on the ground, which unfolded into a small human sized robot with a hunch and a cap on, "don't you use other methods of contact?" He walked to the back of the robot and pressed a few buttons on it's back, and suddenly a burst of heat emitted from the robot, warming up the rest of the room and drying off Dirk faster.

He held his hands to the back of the robot's head. He hadn't noticed it before, but he was _freezing_. Maybe he should have put a jacket on before he left for this place or something. But then again, it hadn't started raining when he left. Turning his head, he observed the rest of the room from behind his sunglasses. Hustle and bustle of hobos, drunkards dancing and fighting, and the odd quiet guy skulking suspiciously in the corner. "_Typical South Saint Haven._" The boy noted.

Stepping to the side with him, Masaru said, "I have a  few things I'd like to run by you.. a security system. Something to  monitor not only the outside of the bar.. but the different sections of  the city. Also, we're going to need some advanced help fixing up the  look out. I'll tell you about that later, though. There's a secret path  downstairs that takes you to subway. It also branches off into many  tunnel exits at different parts of the city. We'll keep our vehicles  underground there."

Dirk arched a hidden eyebrow. "That's all? I already have robots and cameras installed at various vantage points in the city. And the robots I have with me have a built in radar." Raising his hand, he gestured towards the small dancing robot he had prior conjured up. "You can use this guy. He can turn into a box for easy storage if necessary, and even in his box-mode, he has a camera which hooks up to my glasses, and a smaller version of his radar."

"Yeah bro!" The robot cheered and offered to fistbump Dirk, then began playing some rap music.

Dirk accepted and fistbumped it back. "He's comes with a playlist of one hundred and fifty different songs too." He added.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

Things planned out​*
He gave an impressed whistle. "That cuts down the initial work load heavily." Pausing, for a moment, Masaru said, "Here, a spare." Tossing the ear piece to Dirk, he crossed his arms and pondered. "We're going to need a little more intel. Do any of your robots come with hacking capabilities?" Masaru asked. 

Holding up a hand, a blue print appeared in it, along with other designs, the exact location, and other miscellaneous information. As he held it up Masaru went on to say, "This is the place I need you to look into. They've got some pretty advanced fire walls, though, so be on guard."

He then twisted his phone out and walked a few steps away, dialing someone up. "Yeah, patch me through. I need an update on the mutant situation. Yeah, as soon as possible would be good. Okay." He rubbed the back of his neck, and sighed. That was one fire put down. They apparently captured the mutant responsible for killing the president's daughter. He was being sentenced for execution.

Masaru expected more mutants rallying and whatnot. This would get worse before it got better. Still, one fire at a time. Sitting at the table again, Masaru crossed him arms now, content to just watch and enjoy until Kevin and Alvie arrived.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Exposition 

---

Dirk shook his head and pat the dancing robot on the head. "Nah, the brobot doesn't come with that stuff," he answered, and reached into his pocket to produce a new, glossy black cube, "this one does, though." He placed it on the ground, and like the previous one, it began to unfold. But this time, instead of a human sized dancing robot with a hunch and a cap, it came out as a towering robot of two metres, with a black cloak and hood. He gave the brobot one last fist bump and folded it away again.

"This is battle-bot. He comes with enhanced physical capabilities, an auto-responder, GPS, missiles, jets and some decent hacking abilities." Dirk explained, tapping the robot on the arm. "But, he can only be activated for roughly an hour before he needs to recharge again. The charge time is around two hours. It's annoying, but..." He gave a nonchalant shrug and gazed up at the towering robot, who gave him a robotic thumbs up. "With all those add-ons, he uses up a lot of power."

Walking over to one of the chairs, Dirk took a seat, now completely dry. "I have a few other ones at home, but they're for combat training. They only have jets and enhanced fighting power, so I don't think they would be of use here." He examined the earpiece carefully, before pocketing it. "It looks ugly," he said, "I'll just modify it and add it's mechanics into my glasses later."


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo!*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

All these new humans! Stella didn?t know that humans had such unique powers and advanced technology. Every time she thought she understood them and their capabilities, they came up with something new and unexpected. First were Protoman and that laboratory full of space age technology. Then were Dirk's these compact robots and advanced surveillance systems. Stella recalled the place where her human body was constructed. It was full of tubes, computers, automatic doors, and everything glimmered with that white shiny coating that you see in science fiction movies. When she came to Earth, she saw decrepit buildings, bulb televisions, and door knobs. She assumed that this was as far as humans advanced and that it would be ages before they had anything like what she saw when she first arrived on the physical plan.

The transcendent watched Stella and Dirk go back and forth for a few minutes until she heard an obnoxiously loud and smelly belch from the giant man. She didn?t understand how somebody could be so tall. She thought humans only grew to 6?0? and rarely 6?5?.  This man, however, stood at a whooping 6?8? and weighed at least 300 lbs. She looked him over. He dressed very old fashion. He wore traditional European ropes and had long hair and a scraggly beard. The latter, Stella remembered, was something frowned upon in human civilization. ?Modern? humans, she learned, preferred clean-shaven males and often hairless females. It was also contrary to the ?hip? and ?fresh? look that all the others, including herself bore.

?Excuse me, giant human,? Stella asked Wilhelm, ?On your world, they call me Stelara Fjara or Stella for English speakers. May I inquire about how you dress and your overall demeanor? It differs greatly from most other humans, and I seek to learn about as many cultures and ways of life as I can during my stay here. For example, why do you emanate such an odor from your breath??

Wilhelm, too drunk to get angry, laughed and laughed and laughed. Then he introduced himself *?Call me Wilhelm, young lady.?* What happened next couldn?t be described in words. Wilhelm began telling this fascinating tale that had almost nothing to do with Stella?s original question. It involved adventure, battle, horses, swords, whiskey, and much more. At some point, Stella noticed that Wilhelm even started talking about some girly man he met earlier...

Rather than get disgusted or disinterested, Stella soaked the whole thing up and took it as an opportunity to learn about human culture. She didn?t understand why this man talked and told stories about pre-gunpowder battlefields, but nevertheless, she accepted it as a learning experience. She learned all about the proper way to break somebody?s neck, rip out somebody?s innards with a sword (which she probably couldn?t even lift), and do all sorts of things Wilhelm gladly stories about.

Humans were much more violent than she initially thought.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker
*

Alana stopped playing her violin as this was not her scene, this was too much for her to handle. She packed up her violin and ducked from being one of the guys that wanted to dance with her. She ditched the scene of the happy bar as she open the door to go down stairs. She was only exploring as it was only dark down here as she flicked her wrist a ball of lightning formed in her hands. Maybe it was her way of enjoying the silence of peace and away from everyone at the moment. She felt that shocking feeling through her violin case, She put down her violin case and pulled out her cell phone and read the text message. Your apartment may be destroyed by tommorrow morning.

She was thinking so what, any other mutant that was her friend would let them stay at their placeintill she got her feet on some type of ground. She guessed that the mutants were having a good time with out her. She did not feel the way they felt to go crazy at a wild club To her there was no point to stick around a happy party for her to make other sad like she was. She was just looking around not really paying any attention where she was walking.


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo!*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella continued to listen to Wilhelm?s fantastic tales of bloody, violence, honor, and glory. By now, a small crowd of equally burly men gathered around Wilhelm, and he spoke loud enough that even _more_ started to congregate around him.

Out of the corner of her eye, Stella eventually noticed that Alana stopped playing and packed up her instrument. This didn?t stop the laughter, merriment, or the other musicians from playing, and nobody really seemed to notice. The transcendent though, wanted to meet the human female and make her acquaintance. Luckily for her, enough people crowded around Wilhelm that she could slip out without appearing rude. He wouldn?t notice anyway, she assumed. His attention span didn?t seem long enough to know who was still around and who wasn?t.

The transcendent made haste and followed Alana down the steps. She called out ?Human female, I seek to make your acquaintance!? She finally caught up to her ally in the poorly lit room and continued ?My name is Stelara Fjara or Stella for English speakers.?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker
*

Alana made the ball of lightning go into one of the dim lights, as the glass broke again. Atleast it did no fall on to her nor this girl names Stella, to her that was better than blinding the girl that caught up to her. She seemed okay, she was called worst than just human before and it did not really bother her at all. She guessed Stella was not from Earth, that did not bothered Alana at all. She wince on the girl's tone of voice of happyness. Alana had to get used to this or she would go insane. She guessea d the dim lightning went well with anything that was happy down here.

"Hi Stella, my name is Alana Mckendricks. First time meeting someone that is not from Earth. Everyone I know s usual born with a unque talent or come from a lab and through on the streets."


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven


A bulb shattered in front of Stella, and the room grew dark. Stella wondered if Alana could control electricity but thought nothing of it. After all, Cosmo could shoot lasers, and Zephyr could teleport, so it was reasonable that a human could develop the ability to control electricity.

The transcendent disregarded the bulb and greeted ?It is wonderful to meet you, but why do you not join in the festivities with your allies and friends? Would it not be enjoyable to acquire sustenance and be merry??

The transcendent noted that Alana was one of the first humans to tell her that she was not from Earth. She did not understand how she knew. Perhaps Alana had some kind of psychic powers. Alternatively, Stella could have done something that normally humans wouldn?t normally do. She couldn?t imagine what. After all, Stella said about twenty words to her altogether. It didn?t dawn on the poor young woman to think that normal people don?t refer to each other as humans.

?Oh right!? Stella questioned ?How do you know that I am not from Earth? Have I done something strange??


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 27, 2012)

Alvie VS Cece

East Saint Haven - Raggedy Bar

"Fuck." If there was one person he didn't want to see right now, well besides Lady Gaga because she just creeped him out but second on that list was Cece Higgins. Well he wasn't aware she didn't use her late father's last name but the key word there was late. The man's funeral had been today, and besides blowing him off at the time he seemingly needed him the most..... Alvie also had skipped the funeral. 

"Look I..." She grabbed the nearest glass and tossed it's contents in his face. Ok she was in this mood again, considering what went on he opted to just bend over and take this time around. Be in Cosmo's shoes for once.

"I find the two of you here sitting in a dive bar, while the man who talked so highly of both of you was being buried but not just that, I look through his phone and you were last person he called." Seeing that Alvie wasn't looking her in the eye warranted another face full of beer. 

"Look I'm not proud of this but what do you want me to tell you, yeah I probably was the last person he talked to and had I known how dire the situation was I would've handled it differently...... But at the time I was busy."

"Busy!?"

"Yeah, look he had been on my ass for the last couple of days at the time I was with...... This guy, we working on something."

"What guy!?"

"Gravitas...."

"........ So let me get this straight, you were busy working on something with the fucking mutant Bin Laden and that's why my dad is dead?" 

Alf didn't respond so she just started throwing glasses at him and whatever else was in reach. 

The drinks in his face had been the most effective, and he didn't even seem to care about it. He kinda just zoned out and seemed to wait until Hurricane Cece blew over. This pissed her off even more, all of that anger she was feeling was directed at this soulless piece of ginger shit. 

An odd shriek caught his attention though, he never heard a woman make that sound. And no, this wasn't a blow to his ego. Women weren't supposed to make sounds like this. 

Before he knew it a hand swiped across his face and a yelp of pain followed. Blood was left on his face.

Cece was clutching her hands, it wasn't visible because of the blood streaming from the tips of her right hand but the claws on her other hand led to believe that the reason why her hand was bleeding because she had just tried to slash at the chiseled slab of perfection that was Kevin's object of desire A.K.A. Alfie's face and body.

The entire bar was completely silent for a good minute or two, only the dripping of blood audible. Alvie's phone going off broke this though. "I should probably take this." He had learned from his mistake after all, taking a few seconds to hear what's up before hanging up was a minor effort really.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 28, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Saint Haven, Driving

League of Legends​*
"I know, I know. You can barely resist my voice. I'd let you join my harem but, but there's a strict boob only entrance fee. You've gotta control yourself man, people'll start talking!" joked Kevin when Alvie answered the phone.

The air seemed different though, too different for joking. Okay, so maybe he abandoned Alvie to Cece's wrath! So what?! Wouldn't you!? She looked like she was out to snap dicks and Kevin couldn't put the world through that sort of national disaster!

"I'm driving to the spot to pick you up. We're going to this Beer Bunker joint. I've got the solutions to your troubles." Well, the way he worded it, it sounded like drinking. "I know, I know. You're gonna toss your grouchy routine at me. Talk about why life sucks and why you don't wanna stay here or talk or whatever it is that the bad ass loner of the group says. Don't. We gotta fix this, man... in our own way. Or, hell, maybe we won't solve anything and just end up fucking mad bitches.. either way, before you give S.H. the two fingers, hear me out."

Hanging up, he tossed the phone to the side, an his Porsche sped up, tires screeching as he sped down the street a law breaking speeds. Not that it mattered in Saint Haven. Most of the cops were dirty and you could just slide 'em some cash to avoid paying a ticket.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 28, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker*

"I am one of thoses people that don't enjoy parties, their is nothing merry about them. I don't want to be a wash out to my friends or be a cold rain on a happy parade. I come back to the party if you want me to, to me there is no point. I gave up being merry a long time ago.We don't call other people on Earth humans. We usual have names. I usual called people freak or dude."

She still have no emotional to her voice but there was but a little of the coldness in her eyes were fading. She wonder what power did Stella had to her it was making the sun shine for now and making everything sparkle like a fairy type mutant or was she some sort of flying insect she did not remember that was awhile back. She guess she could return to the party and meet some of the other allies before the meeting starts and the rest of the other members showed up, it be okay with her insted of being bored to death.


----------



## Island (Aug 28, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

“I think that it would be a positive experience for all of us if you returned,” Stella spoke. She contemplated what to say next. The transcendent learned that humans, especially female humans, were extra sensitive to syntax and how sentences were phrased. It would therefore be disadvantageous to phrase something in a way that would make Alana feel unwelcome. She continued “Each one of us adds a unique dynamic to this team, and it would be most unpleasant if part of that dynamic was missing.”

The transcendent considered what her teammate said about not calling other people "humans." Perhaps humans felt some kind of shame in it. Alternatively, maybe “human” felt too impersonal for them. Nevertheless, Stella realized that she would have to stop referring to humans as “humans” and instead something more personal. She would have to try this “dude” and possibly even“freak” although she thought the latter carried a negative connotation. Maybe she misread somewhere.

“Thank you for teaching me. I am most grateful.” Stella smiled. “Are you ready to go upstairs, ‘dude’?”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
No. Never again.

---

Alex almost cringed. Did she actually just say 'dude'? No, that can't happen. He needed to do something. Finding strength in his new goal and resolve, he got up and approached Stella, a look of seriousness plastered on his face. Most likely brought about his over-consumption of alcohol. 

"Stella, my good friend," he shook his head sadly, "please never say that again." With a look of almost sage-like thoughtfulness, he looked up at the ceiling, the lighting of the room granting him an almost Messianic glow. "I believe the Chinese call it '_feng ge_'. It refers to the concept that everyone has a special 'aura' or 'vibe' that makes people different. For example, you give off an 'aura' of elegance and refinement. Willhelm givess off very fatherly type of vibe, and Cosmo is kind of like a very street kind of guy." He explained rather clumsily. His near-drunkenness was affecting his thought processes and usual eloquence. "What I mean to say is, there are some manners of speech that don't suit certain type of people. The word 'dude' does not suit you."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 28, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker*

"Yeah, I am ready to go back to the party."

As they were walkkin back upstairs, a guy approached them or mostly Stella. Alana was guessing this was one of her allies. One with agrance. To her this guy just pissed her off for no reason. She gave this guy a very cold stare, she did not like his tone at all. This was her second time of being here as her own aura to match his own or scare the hell out of him. By her eyes she was picking a fight, but to Alana he that was unfair to diss Stella who was from another world was so unfair. To her don't mess with her as she was in a bad mood as she felt the hairs on her arms stand up from the electricity going through her body at least her hair on her head was not standing up in a spiky way so far.

"Dude, shut up. I may not know you yet, but you just pissed me off for dissing a friend of mine. You are looking for a fight, then we talk outside with any fighting style you wish."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 28, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

A time to intervene​*
This would've been amusing if it wasn't for the fact that it could quickly escalate. He was so busy plotting that he was lost in thought when Alana took up for Stella. Standing, Masaru walked over, hands in his jacket pockets. "What's up guys?"


Maybe it was the cop in him, but Masaru was used to interfering in situations while trying to be 'nice'. The reality was, his intention was to intervene should things get out of hand. Neither of these two looked ready to fight, but he wanted to make sure it didn't begin going down that direction. If they were going to work together in the future they needed to have a harmonious relationship. 

He wasn't quite sure what was going on, but apparently something was said that was offensive. He hoped to get to the bottom of it, and smiled upon seeing Stella. He then looked between Alana and Alex.. who appeared to be having a stand off of sorts.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Who does she think she is?

---

Alex drunkenly raised an eyebrow and sweatdropped. He was pretty drunk here, and his focus clearly wasn't at it's best here, but even drunk he was pretty sure he could cut her down where she sto- wait, no. "_It's the alcohol, man! It's the alcohol! Do not cut her down!_" He metaphorically slapped his cheeks. "_Snap out of it!_" And, suddenly, with much encouragement from his meta-self, Alexander snapped out of it.

He still had no clue what he did wrong, though. He was trying to be polite when he said that stuff too! "_Maybe she's easily offended?_" Alex mused to himself, "_wait...what day of the month is i- nah...I guess she's overly sensitive?_" He metaphorically shrugged his nonexistent shoulders and sighed.

The source of Alana's rage remained an enigma to the drunken military Major. 

But, as always, the swordsman's remarkably sharp wit came to save the day. "What?" He frowned, "I have no idea what 'diss' you're talkin' about. An' honestly? I'm in no mood to fight. I have a killer headache, I'm drunk and I have a broken rib or two that probably requires some medical attention." 

"_I'd still probably kill her, though._"


----------



## Island (Aug 28, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella watched Alana defend her, Masaru move to intervene and then Alex try to resolve the situation. The latter, she noted, smelled the same as Wilhelm and likewise looked like he didn?t have a stable grasp on reality. The transcendent wondered why but figured she could just ask Wilhelm later. After all, now didn?t seem like a good time to contemplate strange smells and disorientation. The female took one look at Alana, then Alex and finally back to Alana. She spoke ?Perhaps I should not use the word ?dude? anymore. I am not familiar with these ?auras? in which you describe, and it seems to cause conflict between in the group. Forgive me if I have caused any trouble.?

To be honest, Stella had no idea what she did wrong. First Alex tells her that she shouldn?t use the word ?dude,? then Alana snaps, and then Masaru shows up. Maybe Alex didn?t like dudes, Alana didn?t like Alex, or maybe Alana just wanted to pick a fight. She didn?t understand human animosity; everyone seemed reasonable enough.

Then it dawned on her. If she couldn?t say ?dude? or ?human,? what word was Stella supposed to use to refer to humans? Freak seemed out of the question, especially if ?dude? got such a reception?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 28, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker*

Alana let him go on his drunken butt of words, like everyone does when they are just talking smack. She just walked past him and hit him with her violing case. Their was no words to say to that guy nor to anyone else. She had no other paticence to stick around as this is one of the reasons she never come to party. she only sat on a bench outside of Beer Bunker as she did not cared if she got wet at all. IT was even better if she got struck by lightning as she looked up into the dark sky. She pulled out a throwing knive and she just twirl it in her hands. Alana only wanted some space from everyone to clear her mind, this scene was just too much for her to deal with.

She exhale as to smell the rain as it drench her whole body, She just enhoyed the sound of thunder and lightning. She pulled her nees up to her chest, as she crossed her arms over her knees and layed her head on her arms. Atleast this would calmed her down. Someone throw a star at her buy it was meant to it the wall beside her instead of her. Alana pulled the note out of the wall. She was not going to read it, she just put it in her bra to read it later. She was not in the mood for anyone else crap for now till she calmes down with the tidal emotionals she had right now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 28, 2012)

Alvie VS Cece

"How rude." Did he just hang up before Alvie could manage to turn him down and hang up? And did he just say Beer Bunker? OK that just sounds awesome.

SMASH​
Hmm, Alvie had gone back to throwing drinks at him, this time including the glass. 

"A bunker sounds nice right about now." He looked around at mess that had been made. "Uh, I have like no money left so....." He just took off, intending to persevere through Hurricane Cece until Kevin hauled him off to the heaven that was the Beer Bunker.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

The Fate of Saint Haven​*

When he got to the bar the place had broken glass and beer everywhere. Every single drunkard and social drinker had fled the scene by the time he arrived. He had to wonder how many beers the girl possibly threw! Welp, after peeking inside, Kevin signaled for Alvie with a finger and did the one thing any person in their right mind in such a situation would do. He ran.

"Hi Cece, bye Cece!"

That last glass of beer hit Alvie's back.. and he could've sworn he felt the girl's frustration and hurt. He knew then that they had to make it up to her. Somehow.

When Alvie got into the expensive automobile Kevin raced off, thoughts a blur on the drive to the Bunker.

"Okay so, we fucked up. Like, big time." Kevin admitted, looking down and wagging his head afterwards.

"I'm gonna get this outta the way first. Don't leave it like this man. X-Men? Start your own gig, right here in Saint Haven. I'll help you fund it if he won't." Kevin explained, the city lights seeming to blur as they raced down the street.

"This is probably the last place in the world you wanna be right now.. Hell, it's almost the last place _I_ wanna be and I grew up here. The thought of selling the mansion and moving crossed my mind, but.. here we are. I don't know where we're gonna go from here, but.. at the very least I'm going to zap the shit out of some mafia fuckers. You in?" 

After Alvie replied he ended up coming to a stop at The Beer Bunker. Stepping out, he turned on the car alarm. They _were_ in South Saint Haven after all. As he walked around Kevin stopped, spotting someone crouched up on the bench. "Sup hotness? What'cha doin' out here in the rain?" Kevin asked, an eyebrow arched. He wasn't the type to just walk off on some random chick getting soaked. Now, had _she_ been a _he_, he wouldn't have given a damn.. but that's just in his nature.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker*

Alana sheild herself from the splash of a puddle of a sleek car pulled up. Atleast she did not get totally soak from being spray by water. At least she had cool down a bot, as a guy approached her. She slid the throwing knife back into one of her secret hiding places. She looked up at the guy who just aproached her and ask why she was sitting in the rain by herself. She only stared at him with that blank stared of hers, she was thinking why don't anyone leave her alone tonight in this forgotten world of life. she lower the violing case for the person to see her better in this dim light, she was skeptial about him and her hand went back to the knife where it was hidden.

"Just cooling off before I have to go back inside."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker

"The star of the show has arrived!"​**
*
Walking in, Kevin stood with his hands on his hips, that cocky grin of his showing. "I get it. Hotness. Cooling off? Good one." He said before tossing Alana a wink. "Sheesh, Alvie.. let the lady use your coat. No manners at all~!" He joked, and walked inside, hands in his pockets as an eyebrow arched. "Hey people. The hometown hero has arrived, please, save your applause!"

His expression faltered when he saw.. THIS PLACE WAS A DUMP! "I.. you.. WHAT? This is the best you guys could come up with? Come on people, step your game up! Who is the leader of the team now, Pete the Hobo?"

Kevin stretched, and sat on the stool, arms tucked behind his head before he slammed a palm down. "Toss me a cold one, boss." Kevin said to the bartender as he waited for the leader to show himself. When Masaru stepped forward, he arched an eyebrow. 

"Whoa, wait. The newbie is in charge..? Ah, hell. What's it to me. Not like I can be part of the team anymore anyway. Speaking of that.. I came to let you guys know what's up, and to propose somethin'." Thumb jerking to Alvie as he entered, Kevin said, "A three man team. You guys. Me. An' Alvie's.. uh.. unnamed crew." Grinning, he said, "We can call ourselves... The Stars of Cosmo. I, of course, will be grandmaster of the organization." Kevin explained, a hand rolling as if to say, 'of course.'


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
BONK

---

Alex stepped forward from the crowd, face a light red hue from the alcohol. He frowned and bonked Cosmo on the head. "Well, first of all, what you're referring to isn't a three man team. In case you haven't noticed, there's a lot more than three people here. And second of all, do you ever stop talking? This situation is serious, man." He sighed and shook his head. Then, he raised his hand and bonked him on the head again, slightly drunkedly. "What were you thinking back at the park anyway? Releasing a giant laser like that, and destroying a whole rooftop. And now you're a wanted criminal."

His expression suddenly turned serious for a second. "We'll have to discuss this in further detail later, and what plans we should take accordingly." Alex turned around, and stuffed his hands into his pockets. Looking at the Beer Bunker with a look of disapproval, he sighed again and turned back to face his dumb alien friend. "Yeah, this place sucks. But we need to lay low for a while. We don't have any funds, but we can still afford to fix this place up a bit, and Dirk," he gestured to Dirk, who nodded in acknowledgement at Cosmo, "can make us the high tech stuff."

Grabbing a nearby chair, Alex sat down and gazed at Cosmo. "So, what plans do you have now? Are you just going to go vigilante Batman on us?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

What the..?​*
Wait, what? He was too surprised to be insulted by the comment. Saint Haven's own spoiled rotten multi billionaire was part of the team?! He hadn't researched the members too indepth, and the main members he recalled being instructed to look into was Alex and Sam. Also Alvie. A Cosmo was mentioned, but.. he didn't expect this! It was like any other child celebrity just waltzing into the joint! A Paris Hilton or any other child of a ridiculously wealthy family.

"..What in the hell?" Masaru said aloud, an eyebrow arching. "You can't be serious... are you kidding me?" Masaru shook his head in disbelief. What would an obnoxious rich kid be doing on a Super Hero team?! Oh, the rumors about him were wild. He had sex tapes. He fought on the street. He was the leader of a gang. The infamous spoiled brat was a household name and yet.. here he was joining them to fight crime.

"I'm shocked. I wouldn't imagine you the... hero type." Masaru honestly said. Offering his hand, he saw Kevin take it, and shake it. "I'm also curious about your future plans.. As well as those of Psycom."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

Aw, lil' ol' me~?​
*

He couldn't help but feel awkward at being noticed in such a way. So far no one really paid him much attention, and he chalked it up to either not recognizing him or them not being gossip hungry fiends. He grinned at Alex, first, pleased to see his old friend before looking down, "Sheesh, man.. spot light on me, huh?"

Kevin shrugged, and said, "Pretty much... I need to do what I can do as a hero.. uh.. and someone running from the law." Kevin explained, not realizing that Masaru was a police officer.

"Don't worry.. I'll make sure the charges against you are dropped. I'll tell the chief you were operating as a new agent of T.A.N.K." Masaru replied, walking off to get on the phone about that after.

"Huh? Really?! Thanks man!" Kevin shouted at the Masaru's back, who held up a finger to silence him. Kevin leaned over to whisper to Alex, "...New guy is cool but.. kinda boring, ain't he?" Shaking his head, he said, "So where you stayin' anyway? No way I'm letting you live here."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Eh

---

Alex shrugged. He did kind of agree with Cosmo there. Zephyr, or Masaru, was kind of boring. Reliable, but...mm. Maybe he was just still on guard or something. "Eh, maybe. But he's committed and reliable. This isn't exactly a friendship club or something we have going on here." On the mention of the words 'friendship club', a mental image of T?a Gardener from YuGiOh: The Abridged Series popped up in his head. One he had to instantly banish into the depths of his mind, lest he crack up. 

But, Cosmo brought up a good question. He didn't have anywhere to live any more since the mansion was completely wrecked, and...well, he didn't want to live here. This place was a dump, it smelled bad and it was too small for his liking. Not that he wanted to live in some large, ostentatious mansion built for a King or anything, but he liked to live in style, and...

...this wasn't style. 

He carefully considered the question, furrowing his eyebrows slightly as he thought about potential options. "...well, I don't actually have a place to live," he concluded, "so I could just rent an apartment or something."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

In the presence of a King​*
"What?!" Kevin blurted, aghast. He wouldn't allow it! "Alex, Alex, Alex.." Kevin said, wagging his finger. "Did you just say you were going to shack up in some apartment in the presence of the Prince?" Kevin sighed, his eyes shut.

"Since you're going to be sticking around Saint Haven for a while.. I got you a house on the north end. I'm looking into a bigger one for Alvie, but don't let him know that. He'll need a pretty huge place.. I'm trying to convince him to stay here and open up a school of his own, like Xavier, but for heroes and fighting more than school junk.. y'know?" Kevin explained.

"We're like.. I dunno, Team Musketeer! All for one, and one for all! Some shit." Kevin explained as he leaned back and crossed his arms behind his head. "Whoa, wait. Is that Stella?! You're moving too, My little Stellar! To the north with ye!"

Kevin looked on, taking in the new members. There was Wilhelm. Kevin's jaw dropped. "Whoa, him too? We got a fucking giant now?! We got a fucking giant!" Kevin cheered, laughing in delight. "We should call you like.. Bitch Smasher the Fantastic!" Kevin said, grinning, as his gaze finally ended on...

Kevin slowly slid off of his stool.. as if he'd fallen in love.. approaching Dirk.. he paused.. gazing at the Kamina glasses. "...Can I.. touch them..? Just once.." Kevin breathlessly asked, looking as if he was so genuinely moved that he'd tear up. This man.. no.. this legend.. was destined to become Kevin's new favorite hero.. well, okay.. he was equal to Starr.. but still.


----------



## Island (Aug 29, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm - The Dynamic Duo*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella got distracted by some strange man in the far corner of the bar to notice Cosmo. This man looked like a fish, and Stella argued with herself whether or not this man had some kind of deformity or fish-like superpowers. I mean, how cool would it be to breath underwater and control fish? This raised another question. If this man could control fish, did that include whales? Whales, she recalled, were technically mammals and breathed oxygen directly instead of extracting it through their gills. Could you imagine summoning a blue whale to fight alongside you? Suddenly, Stella found these mental notes and questions interrupted when she heard ?Is that Stella? You?re moving too, my little Stellar! To the north with ye!?

Cosmo? The transcendent turned around quickly and exclaimed ?Cosmo, my friend! It?s wonderful to see you again!?

Then suddenly?

*GLOMP!*

What Stella just did could be described as a cross between a hug and a tackle and almost knocked Cosmo off his feet. She couldn?t explain why she did this, but somewhere she had heard that humans enjoyed physical embracement and shared such contact with close friends and family. Perhaps she grew more and more human-esque as time went on. Who knew?

?Where have you been, ally!?? She shrieked with enthusiasm, ?You have been sorely missed!?

Wilhelm watched all of? this but remained quiet. When he heard ?Bitch Smasher the Fantastic,? he wanted to laugh and tell Cosmo that he would be the first one to be smashed but decided that would rude. Also, he remembered that Wrath was ahead of Cosmo in that respect.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

The Beer Bunker

To be amongst friends​*​​
Kevin was shocked, at the embrace, but he managed to catch Stella in time. Embracing her, his heart seemed to melt a little, and his smile settled. "Hey you. Ya missed that amazing one that much, huh?" He replied, giving her a happy squeeze with his arms.

"I've been around.. y'know, clearing my head.. regrouping and junk." Kevin explained, her kindness wearing on him. It was contagious. 

He couldn't explain the connection he felt with Stella. Perhaps if he knew he was an extraterrestrial energy being of sorts himself, it'd be more understandable. Kevin lowered her, but his smile lingered. It was odd to be a loner.. to even consider it. Stella was so.. innocent. It was hard to imagine her staying on her own.

"Hey, Stellar. The mansion has a ton of unused rooms. You want one?" Kevin suggested, not trusting her being around such a.. well, 'environment.' She was too good hearted, and too trusting, and if someone tried to take advantage of that, well.. he'd have to crack some skulls.

Kevin then popped his neck, and said, "So, this is our base, huh..? What'dya say we get to decorating it tomorrow?"

"You're in the clear," Masaru informed Kevin, before walking to the side of the room. He was apparently handling another call.. something big was happening, from the looks of it. Kevin frowned.. his gaze going from Masaru back to Stella, after which he smiled again. His thoughts lingered on Masaru though.. the guy was a loner, and Kevin wasn't sure what to make of him.. he had that 'secretive' vibe, but.. he _did_ help..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2012)

Bro and Wrath
 Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Dog!

---

Alex walked over to Cosmo with a wry grin on his face, before nudging him a few times. "What's this, Cosmo?" He grinned, raising his eyebrows in rhythm to his nudges, "you barely know her and already you're inviting an innocent girl over? For shame, man." In retrospect, maybe he had a few too many drinks...

Dirk, meanwhile looked down at Cosmo, expression as stotic and unrevealing as ever. The guy had good taste, he had to give him that. Though, his awe was...slightly creepy, and off-putting. But well placed, nonetheless. He poked the large robot in the leg and folded it back into his pocket as the large machine once again deconstructed itself into a small, sleek onyx black cube. 

Through his kamina glasses, he gazed at Cosmo, the lighting of the Beer Bunker shining and glinting off of his shades. Should he let him touch them? He considered it for a while, but ultimately decided against it. He shook his head sadly and slowly, and replied: "No." The shades were way too valuable to let somebody touch. They were an important (and ironic) memento of his brother, after all. Not that he was dead or anything. But because the elusive bastard never showed up. Ever.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker

Someone named Alvie handed his coat to her, she slipped it on. She gathered up her violin case and walked back in as everyone was still in a happy mood of course. She just sat at the bar to just listen in on what was going on or what she messed so far. She just let the bartender let her order something   warm to eat or something closed to it. She should have messed with that car that pulled up, but that guy and that guy Alvie was nice or just plain was flirting with her. She only shake her head to get the rain out of her hair, it was not a surprise that it was still spiky at the ends instead of being flat. She just listens to the jolly people around her to see if she could find anything interesting to listen


----------



## Island (Aug 29, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven


Stella confessed ?You were one of the first humans to show me compassion. Of course I would miss you.? She took a pause and remembered her first encounter with Cosmo. The young man saved her life when she tried to talk to Protoman and then invited her to join the mayor?s team. His actions starkly contrasted with other humans she met; these people wanted money or physical attention. Stella didn?t have the former and didn?t quite understand the latter. Why would they want intimate physical contact with a stranger? The female continued ?I would gladly accept your offer for a room, but my new ally Masaru offered me one as well. In your culture, I believe it is rude to accept an offer and then reject it in favor of another.?

?After all,? the transcendent spoke, ?I would not like to disrespect my new friend and ally.?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

Handling business all day every day​*
Overhearing, somewhat, Masaru smiled at her thoughtfulness. "Hey, go for it Stella. I think you'd be happier in a mansion rather than my cramped place." Masaru offered, while taking a few steps away, and speaking into his phone. His expression was grim.. as he listened. "Right." He took a few steps over, and lightly patted Alex's shoulder, and jerked his head in a 'come hither' fashion. 

Walking away from the others, he said, "Downstairs are the places that need to be hit. The layout of the Mafia's hideouts and where they handle business. You're in charge of the attacks. I've got a lead I need to look into. Good luck, Alex. Everyone. I'll return as soon as I can."

Just like that, he was gone, nothing left of his presence but a cool breeze. He appeared in a dark tower that had been closed down for quite a while. Fist bumping a button, the door slid open, and he walked into the dimly lit room. It's what you might imagine of a typical detective's office. He sat behind a desk, fingers crossed.. and stared at cut outs of the most dangerous super powered terrorists in the world. He intended to deal with them, one by one. 

Right now.. the one in question he was staring at was an international criminal capable of despicable crimes. The man who killed his mentor.. and his fiancee. A fist slamming onto the desk, Masaru's eyes narrowed. _Finally... Dementor. I've got you._

Looking down at the picture of his deceased fiancee and mentor.. he stood, causally tossed his jacket into the air.. and when it landed on the back of his chair.. he was gone.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

The Beer Bunker

What?! NOT MY SWEET LITTLE STELLAR!​*
"What? I.. what?" Why, he was outraged, he was flabbergasted, he was.. well.. yeah. Kevin blinked when Masaru threw his two cents in, and rubbed the back of his neck. "Dang man, no need to put yourself down." Kevin started and.. poof, he was gone. "The fuck did he just..? Is he a ninja or somethin'?" Kevin looked underneath the table cloth, then lowered it.

"THAT ASSHOLE DISAPPEARED!" Over waltzed a short bulky man that was hairy and snarling. The man grunted, growled, and made other menacing sounds. "You're loud, _bub_." "You reek, _bub_." Kevin countered, fanning his face. "Seriously man, you smell like jungle ass and old beer. Hell outta my face."

As usual his mouth got him in trouble. The short hairy man clocked Kevin's jaw, sending him crashing into a counter. *"BAR FIGHT!"* Screamed one of the locals, blind siding Alex with a chair to the back.

Kevin rubbed his jaw.. grinning. This guy.. hit like a mack truck. What the fuck were his bones made out of? Steel? No matter, Kevin dodged the next blow, placed a foot on the man's chest and twisted, stomping down to send him hurtling into a row of tables. The man slung a table back at him, and Kevin ducked. When he stood the short bulky man was running at him screaming like a rabid dog. "Ah! What the fuck, man?! This guy is crazy!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker
*

As the guy that she met before slammed into the counter, her nachos slid over the counter. To Alana Masaru he was something else more than just a ninja. To her he was way cooler than one; she guessed she had to stop the fight before anyone got any serious injuries than necessary. She made a projectile of lightning and shocked everyone in the bar. Alana hides the lightning profile from anyone in the room. At least the people would just know it was a chang reaction to static all over the dang room. This was better than just going to cheap movie theater. It was better to get moving to hit the mafia then starting stupid stunts like that. She slide out of the bar stool and headed down stairs to see which lay outs of the mafia's hideouts and their business. Alana looked at the layouts as her hands ball up into fists as pain of memories went through her mind.


----------



## Island (Aug 29, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella nodded at Masaru as he turned and teleported away. She noticed that he had one of those audio devices that allowed one to communicate with another across long distances. She remembered that before her species transcended, they simply used telepathy for that purpose. However, many primitive species used special devices to communicate from afar. Before that, they conveyed messages through word of mouth or by writing them down on paper. Unfortunately, Stella didn?t have telepathy, and she wasn?t very good at writing. She assumed that at some point she would have to acquire human currency and purchase one of these audio devices.

The transcendent looked at Kevin now, but before she could accept his invitation, somebody screamed *?BAR FIGHT!?* Soon, everybody began punching each other and throwing chairs, tables, and kitchenware. Stella had no idea why this was happening and assumed that it was some kind of game.

*?YOU PUSSY ASS WIMPS!?* She heard Wilhelm yell. She quickly turned and watched Wilhelm smash his knee into some poor man?s back and chuck him like a rag doll out the door. Then he grabbed that man?s friend, lifted him by the crown of his head, and likewise tossed him out the door. Stella confirmed her previous assessment: Humans, or at least Wilhelm and his friends, were very violent creatures.

The very large and very intimidating man made his way to the center of the bar. He released a deafening roar *?WHICH ONE OF YOU FUCKERS STARTED THIS??*

*?BECAUSE HE AIN'T LEAVING HERE WITHOUT A CRACKED SKULL!?* Wilhelm finished.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

The Beer Bunker

All eyes on him​*
The cowards all pointed at him. The fighting stopped, and all eyes were on Kevin. Popping his neck, he grinned, and pops his fingers as well. "Ha, bunch of pussies. As if I threw the first punch! Oh well, I guess that makes you the residential bad ass. I guess that means we're gonna dance then big guy," Kevin said as he winded an arm. One would think he'd run for the hills in such a situation. Not so. Kevin got off on fighting, and regardless of the way it went, he was always eager for a good scrap. 

Holding up a finger, Kevin was on the defensive, ready to dodge before he finished his question. "Hold up.. question. You want it fair or wild? Let's go with fair for now." Pulling out a vial that had some red bubbling fluid was in it.. despite being in it for who knew how long.. when it was freed it was smoking as if a fire was unleashed upon the room. Kevin popped the cork and chugged it down, head tilted backwards.

When he finished, Kevin dropped it, burping and rubbing his bottom lip with the back of a fist. "Ok big guy. Let's get it crackin'."  Kevin encouraged, and lifted his fists in a fighter's stance. Much like Wilhelm, who could tank a bullet to the face, Kevin could do the same now. Although Wilhelm had a strength advantage, Kevin would be quicker and held greater accuracy. It would end up being one hell of a brawl.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Bar Fight

---

Alex sighed, a flash of steel shone through in the bar, and instantly, the figure of Wrath rose between Cosmo, and the giant figure of Willhelm, left eye glowing a slightly darker shade of crimson red now, and a sword sticking at each of their chests. A few of the other people backed away in the distance and a few others stopped altogether, apprehensive. "*Don't move*," Wrath uttered, "both my swords are adamantine. If either of you move, I won't hesitate to resort to lethal force to stop you."

He might have been intoxicated, but he still knew how to fight better than Cosmo, and he wasn't _nearly _as drunk as Willhelm. He lacked the latter's physical power, sure, but he had the advantage here thanks to strategical planning. And if anything went wrong, his natural speed boosted by his precognition would allow him to make it out of there.

But, what ever happened, he couldn't afford to let this go out of hand. Team relations couldn't go sour yet - not at this point, and a bar fight in their team base was a recipe for disaster. At the very least, he could get these two to stop. He didn't _want _to use lethal force, but he didn't have a choice. At this point, talking wouldn't work, and he was in no shape for a long drawn out 'proper' fight.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

Just doing his job​*
Kevin's eyes slowly narrowed. Did he just threaten him with lethal force..? Over a fight he wasn't initiating... and for a guy he's known for probably half a day?! Some friend. Kevin gave Wilhelm a glance, instead of Alex, then back again and nodded. "Yeah, sure man. I'm out. You're just doing your job. Sorry for causin' trouble."

Stepping back, Kevin shoved his fists in his pockets, and then turned to head for the door. He didn't care if it was taken as cowardice or not. He had no intentions of fighting a friend because a some angry drunk guy wanted to throw down. These people were a team, though, Masaru and Alex's team.. and it was pretty obvious that Masaru must've been friends with him. More and more, this new team.. it just didn't seem to be a good fit for him.  

"Good luck with your team guys," Kevin said as he paused by the door. He tried to find something else to say.. some better way to end things.. but nothing seemed to fit. "You still wanna dance for the hell of it you know where to find me big guy," Kevin offered with a faint smirk, before stepping out into the night.

Outside, he exhaled, and faced the star littered sky. He never felt alone before. Loneliness wasn't his style, really. More and more, though, did he begin to feel like an outsider. An alien. Struggling to fit in, and constantly making a fool of himself in the process. _"Bah, fuck it. Higgins.. nothing is the same without you old dude. I'm a man of my word, though. I'll take on the Mafia...  it just looks like The Amazing Cosmo is flyin' solo after all."_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Bar Fight

---

Alex slacked and sighed, lowering his swords, he rubbed his head. His headache returned with a vengeance - maybe using his Dreamscape powers just then _hadn't _been such a great idea. He looked to Stella: "I'm going out to talk to Cosmo for a while. If those guys get out of hand, call me back in." Fixing his jacket, he strode off back outside, casting a glare at the other people in the bar as he did so, as if to say 'make one bit of trouble, and I will cut you all down'. 

Outside, he found Cosmo, gazing at the starry night. He rose an eyebrow, and then sighed. "Hey Cosmo, I know what you're thinking," he scratched his head, "I had no other choice. Talking wouldn't have solved anything by that stage, and while I didn't _want _to use lethal force, I can't really fight all that well at the moment on account of being injured. I am, however, the team leader, so I have to put up a strong front. I can't let personal relations get in the way of that."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker - Outside

What does it mean to be a hero?​*
Kevin sighed, and then smiled. Feeling better at those words. "Yeah, I guess I shouldn't have put you in that position." Kevin rarely smoked, but, he found himself needing one. It's not like cigarettes had a harmful effect on him, like they did humans. Alcohol didn't either, for that matter, but it did give him the faintest of buzzes if he drunk enough of it.

"None of this is simple. This hero crap. Weak guys, strong guys, manipulative guys... and hell even teams.. all of this has shown me that I really don't know what the fuck I'm doing. I mean, I'm trying here, but.. being a super hero? It's just not realistic." Kevin said, having one of those rare profound moments. "Some dick shows up fighting crime, and some other super powered dicks will form teams and fight back. I'm not sure Higgins thought this whole team out.. we're not trained soldiers like you or super cops like Masaru.. we're just ordinary joes fuckin' around.."

Shaking his head, Kevin went on, "What I'm saying is.. the mayor didn't die because we weren't there. The mayor died because even if we were there, what could we have done..?" Tensing, he spoke about his most sensitive subject, not caring who could potentially overhear.

".. I know you know it, but.. I'm an alien." Kevin admitted in the manner some did that they were a drunk, eyelids slumping. "I might look like you guys.. but I'm way different. I can't drown.. I don't _need_ oxygen but it helps.. I can swim in lava and die in the winter. I also feel this incredible amount of power in me.. all of these.. abilities that I can't seem to tap into. I've seen glimpses of them.. and they're endless and shit.. the thing about it is.. Despite all of that.. I'm no hero. I'm no soldier. I'm no cop. I'm just an ordinary dude like everybody else.. trying to do the right thing."

Kevin's thumb jerked in the direction of the bar, "I don't know how you're going to take a ragtag group of misfits and turn them into a fully operational team.. I guess you can train, but.. it doesn't seem like we'll have time for that. The mafia will be coming back, and I really don't know if we can fight these guys. One of 'em moved at the speed of light or some shit, Kevin explained, not realizing just how destructive to the general populace it'd be if someone literally _was_ moving that fast.

"Either way.. I'll always help out, I just.. have a tendency to cause trouble. Don't worry about it, man, I know you're just doing your job." He lightly patted his shoulder, and grinned. "Consider this one less headache." Taking a drag, and releasing, he scooped some of his long black bangs back and sighed.

"I've gotta help Alvie with his team too, anyway.. I'm guessing I'll be doing a lot of bouncin' back and forth. Here." Handing over a check for 200, 000 dollars, showing he thought ahead, he said, "I know it's not much, but it'll help you start getting your base together. I couldn't strip out that much out of nowhere without getting nagged at. I already took out a large sum for Alvie's spot, and a house for you and whoever else on the northside."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Bonding

---

Alex patiently waited until Kevin finished talking and nodded. Slowly, he walked over to his friend and placed a hand on his shoulder. "Our team is full of weirdos. Our strength is our diversity. Don't think for one second that just because you're from a different planet doesn't mean you can't fit in among us."

Kevin's thumb jerked in the direction of the bar, "I  don't know how you're going to take a ragtag group of misfits and turn  them into a fully operational team.. I guess you can train, but.. it  doesn't seem like we'll have time for that. The mafia will be coming  back, and I really don't know if we can fight these guys. One of 'em  moved at the speed of light or some shit," Kevin explained, not realizing just how destructive to the general populace it'd be if someone literally _was_ moving that fast.

Alex frowned. What? Speed of light? He'd look into it, but he was pretty sure physical faster than light travel wasn't yet possible. Reassuringly, he said, "Don't worry. The Mafia right now are backed into a slight corner too. The military cracked down on them today, or...yesterday? I can't remember. Either way, they're under pressure too. And, for the record, I still haven't forgotten the promise about training you."

Handing over a check for 200, 000 dollars, showing he thought ahead, he said, "I  know it's not much, but it'll help you start getting your base  together. I couldn't strip out that much out of nowhere without getting  nagged at. I already took out a large sum for Alvie's spot, and a house  for you and whoever else on the northside."

Graciously, Alex accepted the money and slid it inside a pocket underneath his jacket. "Thanks for the money, but maybe it wasn't such a good idea to give that to me when I'm half-drunk and in a place where there's a brothel every seven blocks." He grinned. "_Then again...I keep getting the feeling Reggie is watching me._" He sighed inwardly; he was getting paranoid from having her watch over him every day.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker - Outside

Oh no, not MORE training!​*
"Argh, anything but that! Kung Fu lady with the tig ol' bitties is already busting my balls cos I'm so damned amazing!" Kevin whined. "You're my bro', my drinking buddy, my classy wing man. Surely you ain't gonna make me do some boring crap like train, are ya? Not when we could be doing way more fun stuff!"

As Kevin was talking he got tackled. Being in night lowered beams and his toughness, and even if his durable body didn't weakened, the growling mutant would've punctured him with those adamantium claws that just stabbed him deep in the stomach anyhow. Kevin flew into the car, wincing, and rolled backwards to fling Logan off with a kick.

Logan landed in the middle of the street, which dented due to his weight, and growled. "We ain't done dancin', bub." Shinkt!

"Fuck yeah we aren't.." Kevin said, panting. The coolness of the rainy night was weakening him quickly, but having a brew in him that was similar to longer lasting lava was strengthening him. His puncture marks healed quickly from the inside. Kevin ran forward, fingertips tapping the car, as he flipped forward.

Spiraling, he attempted to kick Logan, but at the last second noticed the claws slashing forward. Switching legs, Kevin's foot touched Logan's head and he shoved the man with the adamantium skeleton backwards, flipping off of his face.

"Keep still, Rookie!" The gruff man said with a huff, before lifting a trash can after staggering away and chucking it at Kevin.

"Jeez, man! Chill out!" Flipping backwards, Kevin's palms touched the trash can which he rode upside down until lunging into a spiraling somersault off of.

Landing on the hood of a car, he said. "You're tough as nails, dude. Are you a robot or somethin'?"

"Or somethin'," Logan replied, before flicking a hand, and discharging a new set of glistening nigh indestructible claws.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Interfering 

---

Logan charged in, moving in for a lunge again, but was stopped by Wrath, who quickly placed himself in between them once again, blocking his claws with his two adamantine sabres. "Do we have to do this?" He asked.

"Yes." The clawed man replied and swiped at Alex's head. Wrath quickly ducked under the blow and rammed the hilt of his sabres into his stomach, igniting them with his red aura. "_I can't fight for too long...I need to finish this quickly._" He grinded his teeth and pushed, forcing Logan to slide back a bit.

"You want to get involved too then, bub?!" Logan growled. 

"Well, it's not like I actually have a _choice _now, is it?" Wrath got into a stance, and his red aura spread from his sabres to his body, enveloping him into a small faint red flaming aura. "Let's go then, _bub_."

Logan roared, charging in to slash, but Wrath was faster, and was already anticipating this. Weaving himself underneath in between his wild slashes, Wrath slammed the hilt of his sword into his face and then followed up by attacking his chest with a flurry of sword-strokes. Wrath moved in for his arm with a lunge, but...Logan recovered and moved out of the way. A headache split in Alex's head, and he felt as if his brain was melting. Noticing the sudden moment of weakness, Logan roared once more and slammed his foot into Alex's chest, sending him crashing. 

The bearded man approached him slowly, the fresh wounds on his chest closing up. He rose up his hand and...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Interfering II

---

_*Slam.

*_A rocket board flew out of the Beer Bunker and rammed itself in Wolverine's chest and his injuries before they could fully close, sending him flying into a wall, before flying upwards and back into the hands of Dirk Stanley.

"Sup." He greeted, walking out of the shoddy bar, katana in hand and face as stotic as ever. Looking down at Alex, he said, "Didn't you say you had a headache, and broken ribs?"

But Wrath was too busy being unconscious. The pain from over usage of his Dreamscape powers, his broken ribs and his intoxication had been too much for him.

"Never mind," he shook his head and cast his gaze at Wolverine, who was emerging from the rubble, "I'm tagging in for my friend here. Hope you don't mind going a few rounds with Bro."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

A friend in need...​*
"I got this, Kamina Bro." Kevin titled him, as Logan rose with a growl.. squaring off with them. Kevin threw his head back.. and pulled out his second and final power up vial. He had one left, now. It was so bright that it lit up the entire street, the light borderline blinding. Logan cringed and covered his eyes to avoid the intense brightness. Head tilted back.. Kevin began chugging it down.. gulp, gulp, gulp.

Body seeming to glow a bit, Kevin exhaled, and sighed. "I'm gonna need Cliff to make me a new brew.." Logan ignored it, and charged him. Zap. A beam sent Logan crashing into a wall. The mutant growled and attempted to charge again, but, zap. He was once again shot against the wall.

Pointing a finger.. Kevin's lasers would shot at ridiculous speeds in the narrowed form.. but Kevin placed more powered into them too, his body charging to do so.

"I can do this all day," Kevin lied. The drinks would only last so long, he had maybe an thirty minutes tops, depending on the strength of the batch Cliff made.

Logan lunged into the air, and a larger laser zapped his chest, sending him falling to the ground, chest smoking. "What? Yuck. Do you shave man..?" Kevin taunted him as Logan's hair chest came into view.

"Laser.." Kevin warned.

"You're dead!" Logan screamed, charging him, until.. how many was it? Hundreds? It had to be, if not more. Kevin's growth revealed itself to Dirk, mostly, and anyone else watching.. as hundreds of lasers slammed into Logan in seconds, pummeling him.

"...Gattling gun!"

Logan was blown clear off of his feet, hit the wall of the building across the street, and was shot with a constant flow of lasers that sent him thrashing about fiercely. Logan hit the ground.. wincing... his burn marks slowly healing as he glared up at Kevin.

Panting, Kevin said, "Round two..?" He began charging again, a pissed off frown on his face.

Logan stood.. walked towards Kevin slowly.. his claws retracting. Slapping his shoulder, Logan grinned, "Not bad, bub. Pretty fancy light show. Lemme buy ya a drink."

"Wha'... I..? Why the hell not!" Kevin shouted. This man just tried to kill him, and was now offering him a drink?! First, though, he took one last vial.. made for special cases. He had someone else in mind when asking Cliff to make it.

Squatting down by Alex, he opened his mouth, and poured a watery brew down. It resembled pure clear water, but had a healing factor to it. Tucking away the last vial, he stood, and faced Logan. "Man, seriously, you just tried to kill me. Is everyone down here crazy..?"

"You do what you gotta do, punk. Don't judge me." Logan muttered while stepping back into The Beer Bunker to sit and resume drinking.


----------



## Island (Aug 30, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm – The Dynamic Duo!*
Inside the Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

To be honest, Wilhelm cared less about the bar fight itself than he did about the destruction. Most of the wall decorations, especially the weapons and heraldry, he brought himself. Fortunately, nobody in the bar had the sense to grab an axe and swing it at somebody’s head. Wilhelm doubted this possibility anyway since most of the weapons, he recalled, were bolted onto the wall with reinforced steel. It might not have been adamantium, but it got the job done. Speaking of which, Wilhelm remembered the girly man and his kitchen knives. He bolstered something about adamantium swords and assumed that Wilhelm wouldn’t smash his head in because the latter was drunk. Little did he know, drunkenness was the _only_ time that Wilhelm fought. Nevertheless, the girly man and his “conflict resolution skills” saved the bar and somebody, probably Cosmo, from a smashing.

Stella watched all this go down and then Alex and Kevin leave the bar. She wondered for a second if this would turn into another “I’ll be back in a flash!” moments. That time, she recalled, Masaru disappeared and then a man on a rock flew through the sky and attacked. When the former came back, which took longer than Stella imagined a “flash” to take, he witnessed the carnage of Stella and Wrath versus Magma Man Hunter… or whoever he was. An entire battle occurred during that “flash,” and now Stella just hoped that another Magma Man wouldn’t bust through the roof and attack while they were gone…


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Showdown in Midgar

A long awaited show down​*
Midgar was a city that was a little more advanced than others, including Saint Haven. His family was originally from this city, but moved to Saint Haven when their father got a new business opportunity.

Appearing, on a rooftop, Masaru stood there. Hands in his pockets... he had a cold expression. "Found you," said Masaru in a cool tempered voice, his eyes heavily lidded.

Dementor was a wicked extraterrestrial being that went unseen by most. He was a borderline ethereal entity. He faced Masaru, slowly, his astral reminiscent body seeming to be made of some unique rock fragment. He stared at him.. wearing the stereotypical villain cloak, although for him it was because he was an emperor. He was from a different planet.. and had come to their world to conquer it, someday. For now he was simply...watching. His powers were as cosmic as most aliens.. unbelievably vast. The roof cracked as he powered up a little. "Zephyr. Did you come to die tonight..? I told you before, I have no interest in killing what could become useful to me someday. I've come to this planet to make you my next avatar."

Masaru stood across from him... and shut his eyes. "I've seen it time and time again. Entities like you always go unpunished for their crimes.." Eyes snapping open, Masaru dashed ahead, time altered, his brain seeming to snap as if torn in two.

"Enough," Dementor calmly replied. A wall of force hit Masaru, as if he'd suddenly been trapped within a room he no longer had control of. 


Argh!" Masaru screamed as pain rippled through him, his molecules appearing to be ripped apart. Wind circled, and he was gone, appearing on another skyscraper's roof as he stood, panting. There was a gift left behind, though. His Spatial Shuffle remained in place.

"Fascinating. You've grown since I killed your mentor," Dementor whispered while reappearing behind him. Masaru lightly touched his side, nodding as he said, "I know."

Appearing dead center in the middle of the spatial shuffle, Dementor tensed as the space he was in struck him even after the multidimensional shift. The pain was splendid.. he struck through his intangibility, and Dementor wondered if now he'd grown enough to injure spirits too.

"..Come on...don't...fade.." Masaru pleaded.. but his attack flickered out, as usual, simply letting Dementor free. Masaru fell to his knees, bleeding from the nose again as his mind seemed to go blank.

"..When I'm finished with you.. you'll be as a god, Masaru. Only if you'd join me.. I could make you more powerful than you could ever imagine! All you have to do.. is let me tag along on the ride."

His taunting fell on deaf ears as Masaru teetered sideways.. his mind going completely blank as he crashed hard against the roof. As he slipped into a coma Dementor walked over.. touching his head.. to fix the damage he did to himself as he rested, restoring him to a normal slumber. 

As he stared at Masaru.. he eyed the boy that flipped out.. halting his attack on the planet by literally ripping apart and erasing his body from physical existence, leaving nothing but the astral remains. It was the moment that Dementor discovered his potential.. the result of killing two of his most beloved people.

He was also too damaged to enter another physical body and was thus left as a shell of his former self. He could at least interact with Masaru though, who was a multidimensional entity.. whether he knew it or not.. able to interact with various spaces and pocket spaces at his maximum potential. It was thin, that also, let Dementor interact with him. "Show me your true potential again. Someday, you'll come to me of your own accord. On that day... I will finally be able to interact with the physical plane again. Oh what a joyous day that will be."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 30, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Saint Haven - The Beer Bunker
*

Alana could not help but snoop around a bit down here and enter an office that look like a detective would use. She looked around for a few minutes and notice Masaru coat on the back of the desk chair. She sat in the desk chair, as she looked around the as she notice cut out pictures of the mafia on the wall. She recognized every one of them. She looked down as she looked at some personal pictures of Masaru. She thought back to a night where the police thought she went on a slaughter and started killing people. She may have killed the police but was framed by the mafia. She went through the top drawer and found an ear piece. She placed it in her ear and turn it on she had some thing in mind to say.

"Masaru; this is your conscience speaking. Stop sleeping on the job and you are okay enough to come back to us."

Alana had the feeling that Masaru was going to say something to her about being in his office. So what he would get over it fast. She heard what the hell what was going on up stairs and why gets into it. She was still a freaking loner to begin with. She pulled out the note from her pocket, it said come back home to the mafia we have another job for you. She pulled out her phone to check her message and started to read them as they were all from the mafia.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Rooftops of Midgar

Get you there faster than a locomotive​*
He was still unconscious when Masaru instinctively warped Alana. He sat up, slowly, a hand to his throbbing head. Groaning, he looked around.. he was still on the roof... a cool draft raced across the roof.. and Masaru snapped out of his daze.. wiping the blood from his nose.

"..Wait.. I just.." It all came back to him, bit by bit, Dementor. The attack. He clenched a fist .. shaking visibly. "Damn it!" Masaru snapped, punching the elevator, and a spark of space manipulation blasted off, denting it into a misshapen design.

He immediately grimaced. His powers were on the fritz. Groaning.. as the metal squeaked back into shape.. he faced Alana slowly. What was she doing here? "Alana.." Masaru quietly said, and then pressed a hand to his head.

"I warped you here.. sorry.." Masaru realized. Walking over to her, he tried to warp them back, but his power went sporadic, the roof nearly caving in as it rippled chaotically. Masaru relaxed, and sighed. "We should probably walk.."

Making his way to the elevator, he waited for her to enter before him, wondering why he had warped her there. He thought about how far of a road he had ahead of him, and Masaru sighed. "Alana.. tell me some more about yourself. If you want..?" Masaru asked, trying to get his mind off of Dementor. What better way to do that, he figured, than to speak to his new comrade.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 30, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Rooftops of Midgar*

"You don't look so good; you should rest somewhere before we start walking anywhere. So are we going to take the subway or rent a car to get back to Saint Haven?"

Oh right Alana was thinking we are going to walk intil he got his powers under control before warping again back to Saint haven. She walked into the elevator as Masaru walked in behind her and she pressed the button for the ground floor. She put her cell phone back inside one of her pockets. One bad thing he warped her without any money on her. She thought about how to start the conversation about her. It was the first time anyone shows any real interest in her or what she did outside of the mafia.

"I live in East Haven, in a cramp apartment above a bakery. Seeing how hurt you are I was thinking of taking you to see Mina for her to heal you. If you are up walking and talking you are in pretty good shape. Do you know this city, Masaru; I never really been out of Saint Haven before?"

He heard him sighed it was better to leave him alone than ask questions. To her some people open up and talk for once. She waited for Masaru  to picked up the conversation, Alana only put a confoting  hand on his shoulder trying to say  it be alright with everyone surrounding you great accomplishment can come. She took her hand off his shoulder and shoved her hands inside of the pockets of the jacket she was borrowing as she felt a little warm or was it letting go off the very cold emotions she still had against everyone.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Midgar City

Two recluses opening up​*
Masaru walked with her, hands in his pockets. His powers needed to sort themselves out again.. and he also realized, whether he liked it or not.. he'd have to begin learning how to manage the small scope of his time abilities without his brain crashing.

Her hand on his shoulder made Masaru blink, and glance over, before smiling. "This city..? It's Midgar.. very similar to Saint Haven in some ways.. and entirely different in others. I grew up here.. rumor has it Barret Higgins did too. I found out about it after enough talks with him." 

He thought about it for a moment, and nodded, "Yeah, okay. We'll take the subway to the train station. Ride back the old way." Masaru decided as he faced the stars for entirely different reasons than Cosmo. Space, itself, struck him..

"Mina, huh? A healer? That's always useful to have as a friend.." Masaru said with a laugh. "Sure I'll swing by. Hopefully she can patch me up.." Masaru replied as he started wondering if he'd ever master his time abilities. It seemed so far fetched.. but, if he could, he could help so many people...

"This is a great place if you don't live in the slum area.. we grew up in an area that was later bombed by some terrorists after we moved to New York. I grew up, typical kid. Played sports, sometimes video games, had a bunch of friends. Regular stuff. When I grew up I joined T.A.N.K. That's pretty much my story," Masaru said, explaining their relocation to Saint Haven, New York.

Masaru headed to the entrance subway and paused, looking down when his cell phone rang, the theme to Teen Titans playing. "Hey, Masaru speaking." He got a warning, about the mafia, and frowned. Did she overhear? "Yeah, we'll get to work on that tomorrow." 

Hanging up, Masaru faced her, and headed down the subway. "So.. what's your story and powers? If you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 30, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Midgar City*

Alana overheard his conversation on his phone, was that the job the mafia wanted her to do or was it something else. It would betrayal against someone; to her it would just turn back into the cold blooded person again. She walked down the steps with Masaru and aboard the subway with him as she half listen to his story as she was in her own thoughts. She took a seat and left one open for Masaru. He needed to sit down more than she; she would give up the seat for an injured person. She looked out the window of the subway car as she did not look anyone in the eye as her white hair covered her eyes.

"My parents were blackmailed to give me up. Eventually they did, they die because of my actions of saying no. I had to watch them die in the most horrible way ever. They only use me and keep me around for small pity jobs. I been trained to be a killer, that is not who I am. I still don't understand my power, when I touch people I get flashes of their memory. I take in too much memory at once I collapse from too much info. I don't know how I got the ability to use electricity or lightning."

They rode in silence for a bit as that was most of her life story. She only looked down at her hands that they were cover in black leather gloves. To Alana it was awkward to just open up like that to anyone before. She had this odd warm fuzzy feeling inside. She guessed the first stop when they got back to Saint Haven was visit Mina to patch Masaru up. She had to explain to Mina this was one of her new found friends and did not another shot of love

"Maybe we can go their first, then after you get patch up we can head back to  Beer Bunker."


----------



## Island (Aug 30, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo*
Inside the Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella and Wilhelm found themselves alone in the bar. Alana went downstairs, Cosmo and Bro went outside, and Zephyr teleported away. At the very least, Wilhelm found something to do. A few of the bar patrons broke some bones, so Wilhelm gladly popped them back into place. He also helped clean up, put tables back, and restore order to the Beer Bunker. In the meantime, Stella sat at the counter waiting patiently. She saw Bro and Cosmo walk back in with some strange man, but she left them alone because she recently heard a human expression that went something like _?This is an AB conversation, so Z your way out of it.?_ She didn?t quite get the expression, but it she knew that it was said when somebody joins a conversation uninvited. One of the most fickle things about humans, she noted, was that they love their privacy and absolutely hate meddlers. This contrasted with many extraterrestrial cultures, especially hers, where people were more open and willing to converse with just about anyone.

But wait.

There was somebody else.

Somebody else was in the bar, but Stella couldn?t quite remember who.

Wait for it.

_Wait for it._

Wilhelm snickered.

?Alex, my friend!? Stella approached Wrath, ?I seek to better acquaint myself with you. We fought together once before against? Lava Lad? but I am afraid that we did not get much of an opportunity to converse and learn about one another.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Bonding

---

Alex entered the Beer Bunker, the pain in his ribs and the ache in his head easing slightly from what ever potion Cosmo gave him. The bones hadn't healed, but the pain was at least gone. Maybe he could finally get some rest now...

“Alex, my friend!” Stella approached Wrath, “I  seek to better acquaint myself with you. We fought together once before  against… Lava Lad… but I am afraid that we did not get much of an  opportunity to converse and learn about one another.” 

Apparently not.

Moments of rest were like buses. Sometimes they just didn't come when you needed one.

Alex blinked, slightly surprised and taken back by the approach. "Red Hunter," he corrected her, and scratched his head, "well, I guess not? It's been pretty hectic and stuff around here. Is there something about me you're curious about or something?"


----------



## Island (Aug 30, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Inside the Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Perhaps Stella misheard, but she could have sworn Alex just said ?Bed Grunter.? She didn?t know what this meant or how it was relevant to her, so she simply dismissed it and carried on. After all, she learned that humans can get quite angry when you?re ?too oblivious? to the world. Making one of her new allies angry, she worried, was the last thing she wanted to do. The idea was to make friends, not scare people away. 

The transcendent answered Alex ?Yes, I wish to learn more about my new allies. On the battlefield, you explained that you and the Thermal Thug have the same power source. What does this mean??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Bonding II

---

Alex gestured to a seat nearby. "Let's sit down first. This could be a rather long explanation." He sat down and tapped on the table. "_Where to begin..._" He wondered, and eventually settled on starting with Dreamscape. To him, that was the most interesting aspect of his powers.

"My powers come from a place, an alternate dimension, known as Dreamscape. It's a place only accessible through dreams and," he sighed, as he knew this all too well from his earlier experiences, "where the conventional laws of reality and physics don't apply. It is essentially a place where, given that you have sufficient willpower and skill, you can do anything. Being only a beginner, I cannot fully control my powers or sustain them for too long without extreme mental stress."

"My teacher, however," he arched an eyebrow slightly, unsure of how much he should delve into this, "is capable of doing...well, almost anything. I've seen him teleport, shoot beams from his gun..."

Alex paused again, for dramatic effect.

"Of course, the power is accessible in the real world as well. But, it requires much more concentration for significantly less results due to the difference in the dimensions. Though, to those who have enough experience, this difference is negligible."


----------



## Island (Aug 30, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
Inside the Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

“So,” Stella questioned, “Do you say that you and the Molten Maniac draw your power from another dimension which is typically only accessible to humans via dreams? Is this power something you were born with and developed, or is it something unique to you and the Fiery Fiend? If so, does this mean that you two have the same teacher? Forgive me if I am asking too many questions. I know that human culture forbids, how do you say, probing… but I am genuinely curious.”

Another dimension?! Most civilizations couldn't harness power from other dimensions until they were well on their way to colonizing their home galaxy.

_“Humans are such remarkable organisms!”_ Stella made a mental note, _“It’s no wonder that…”_

Her thoughts drifted elsewhere.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Subway - Train 

Long ride to Saint Haven​*

After the subway ride, in which they shared back stories, Masaru smiled. He was interested in her past, but, she differed so much from him. The gregarious jock and the mysterious girl from the wrong side of the tracks. He leaned a shoulder against the window, thinking, as he said, "That sounds good.. I'll need to be at the top of my game soon." He faced her, and smiled, "You know.. I believe you. That it's not who you are. You can always go against who trained you, if you aren't already. I'll help in anyway I can."

When they got to Midgar he gestured for her to go, and walked after, to step off and head for the train station side by side. "I don't know what the future is going to hold, but.. I'm assuming the ones messing with you are either the mafia.. or the gangs.. and both were going to be taken down very soon," said Masaru as he stepped along with his head bowed.

"When that happens, well, you don't have to join the team or anything but.. it'd be nice if we could keep working together. I like to keep my friends close by," said the friendly young man. When they made it to a bridge and he could see the station off in the distance Masaru frowned. He knew these trains like clockwork, and knew they narrowly missed their ride. It'd be a little while before another one going from Midgar to Saint Haven came. Picking up a rock, he slowly stood, and took Alana's gloved hand, "Hang on." 

He tested it, and the rock charged. He nodded, his powers were stabilizing again. Flicking the glowing rock, his aim high due to football, it landed perfectly on on the passing train in.. and with a swirl of wind, they appeared on the roof of the train. He unleashed spatial shuffle through the stomping of his foot, and pushed for it to spread as far as possible. Though momentary, it was enough for them to fall through, landing amongst those riding.

People gasped and cowered, confused, and Masaru rubbed the back of his neck awkwardly. "Uh, sorry for dropping in like that." Hurrying to two empty seats with Alana, people held onto their belonging until the roof of the rapidly rattling train, deformed for Masaru's ability, finally sealed shut again.

"Next stop, Saint Haven." Masaru stated with a smile.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

The Beer Bunker

A plan for mutants​*
Stepping aside with Alvie after the chaos ended, he offered him a cigarette from his pack, and then lit his own, leaning against the wall near the corner of the Bunker.

"...This is for you," Kevin said, offering Alvie exactly 200, 000 US Dollars. "I bought a small part of land in North Saint Haven.. for you to do your own thing with. I guess I should've asked for you to stay first, but.. it's needed."

He thought of Starr, suddenly, his head bowed.. "I've got a lot of friends here.. that just so happen to be a mutant. You included. They need someone to help 'em with their abilities. I ain't askin' you to be Xavier or nothin', just.. give 'em some place to feel welcome.. East Saint Haven is a shit hole.. and... they deserve better options than that."

Facing him, he said, "Who knows.. might even end up being a place for people to kick ass an' take names. So what'dya say man? You gonna go bald and lead mutant kind from a wheelchair?" Kevin joked, exhaling a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 30, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
Subway - Train 
*

Alana could not respond to any of Masaru's questions as they rushed of the subway and onto the train. They missed the train as Masaru warped them on top of the train roof and drop down into the car. Alana rushed to her seat as she wonders about the hole as the hole in the train car roof as it was solid again. She sat next to Masaru as she could respond to what he said earlier before they got on the train. She was still wondering why she was warped in the first place when someone else with more experience would show up. At least she could help anyone out at any type of chance.

"I took my trainer down, that is not the matter. After you take down the trainer you have to go up against the next person in charge who is stronger than you think. For the gangs they are fighting over me to see which I will join but I am a lone wolf in that part of the woods. If you like, I don't mind for some training. Maybe I can join your team without any other force behind it. No gangs and no Mafia messing with me."

Alana noticed that he was still holding her hand; it did not matter with her if he kept holding it. She would get her hand back later; this was a bit creepy as she felt she was hand cuffed to a detective. She just sat back and just enjoys the view of the night lights that passed by as the train picked up speed. She did not need to relax, that was the last thing she needed, she just started to hum a song from her mind there were no lyrics to it, this was her favorite time of the day, at least she could enjoyed it with a friend or close to one she guessed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 30, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Rasphiel quickly turned away from the scene, and quietly walked towards the library, pretending to not have seen nor heard a thing.  Truthfully, it might as well be nothing.
> 
> Who needed to move?  Almost time for what?  It's clear Leon is up to something, but what could it be?  He thought of following Leon, but truth be told, Ras isn't all that stealthy, unless he used his powers, which he's very hesitant to do in a non-combat situation.
> 
> At any rate, it wouldn't hurt to tell someone about what little tidbits he heard.  Hopefully there would be someone at the mansion library.



*Before all that other stuff happens...*

Rasphiel runs to the mansion library and finds...no one there.  The surprises just don't end, it seems.  Everyone's still probably off fighting whatever is out there in the shitheap that is Saint Haven.  Well fuck them anyhow, there will be more time for group "heroics" later.  Right now, he had to at least get an idea of what was going on.

He walks towards the nearest area with a television, and turns it on.  Immediately, he sees news of some robot on the rampage.  Rasphiel then sighs to himself.

_I might as well go.  Those morons will need all the help they can get._

As he was about to teleport to where the others are at, Ras suddenly gets a vivid image of a black cloaked person on a rooftop, and with a searing pain in his head to go with it.  It's as if a white-hot poker was shoved inside his brain.  Apparently this person wanted his attention.  Well, the fucker's going to get it.  

Rasphiel teleports to the location that was sent through what must have been telepathic means, and arrives immediately on the rooftop.  He sees the cloaked figure in front of him, hood covering and obscuring the individual's face.

"It's been quite a while, hasn't it?" the person said.  The voice that came out is that of a woman's, and Rasphiel recognized her at that moment.

"Well...I can't say I expected this.  So, what the fuck was the deal with drilling into my head like that, you damn psychic?" he responded.  Rasphiel first knew of her when he was dealing with an upstart gang attempting to quickly rise in power.  Little did he know at the time that the gang's leader was actually a fairly knowledgeable mage.  Not too particularly powerful, but he knew various wards and sigils designed to hinder beings like Rasphiel.  

Being caught unaware, Rasphiel was ensnared by the gang leader known as the Silver Magi when the former Angel chased down his men throughout the Saint Haven streets.  Eventually he was lured into their hideout, which was when the trap was sprung.  Glowing runes were plastered everywhere, and he could not move, nor could he use his powers.  He would've died then and there if the Magi and his henchmen didn't suddenly suffer from a conveniently timed psionic assault.  The Magi fared better than his men, whose brains were liquefied and came out of their nostrils.  The leader himself defended himself well enough from the unseen attack, but he couldn't both maintain the wards and shield himself simultaneously.  Ras used the distraction to break free and promptly snapped the Magi's neck.

Afterwards, his mysterious helper appeared to him, all dressed in ragged light brown robes and a hood of the same color concealing the face completely.  Apparently the stranger had been watching the events and had some run-ins with the gang too.  She thanked Ras for the help and said they'd cross paths again.  And she's right, for here they both are again.

She then replies to Rasphiel's query.  "The 'drilling', as you call it, is my way of informing you of the urgency of my message, which I'm about to share."

"With your mind powers, you could have shared it without me having to come all the way here.  I have shit to do, you know."

"I could have, yes.  But at those distances, I can only give gradual bits and pieces.  However, I can give you the entire picture all at once here.  All I have to do is make physical contact.

"Also, you're better off conserving your energy for later on.  Trust me." 

The cloaked psychic then walked up to Rasphiel, and touched his forehead with her index finger.  Suddenly, he received images of fleets of ships looming down on the city, their forces laying siege to everything in sight.  Heroes of all sorts were together, fighting off the invasion.  It was a far more vivid image than the one he received last time, and more was shown too.  The visions are still a disorganized mess of flashes, but at least there is more detail behind them.  He also got an image of some new base where the others are, or where they were going to be.  

After getting the messages, which turned out to be visions of the future, Rasphiel collapsed on the rooftop unconscious.  That many of them shoved into his head all at once would have knocked anyone out cold.

*After all that other stuff happens...*

When he awoke, he felt a throbbing headache and his vision is blurry.  Rasphiel slowly stood up and attempted to shake it off, with limited success.  The woman is gone and the commotion with the robot is probably long over.  Something told him he should teleport to that new location where the group is supposed to be.  Seeing no harm in doing so, he then instantly disappears from the rooftop and appears in their new base.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 30, 2012)

Alvaro "Alvie" De Winter - Psycom

Beer Bunker

Blowin' Money Fast

Things got blurry real quick after Alf was offered the money, images of private island, naked concubines serving his every whim, a pool filled with champagne and a giant cigarette. What one would do with a giant cigarette? Who cares, he had money to spend!  Obviously Cosmo wasn't offering him enough to do all that but Alf got a bit carried away with his fantasy.

Sadly he wasn't that selfish, the money was to be used for a good cause and he would do that. "Hmmm." He hadn't been sure what to do really, The direction Xavier had been pushing him to didn't quite feel right, but the same went for Gravitas. Doing his own thing would be the answer. "I don't intend to make something like a mutant spandex squad, or ruin this magnificent hair that I have by becoming Xavier lite but I should be able to set something up that should be able to help out mutants in need."

"Considering what has happened." The most notable event that came to mind was the president's daughter being killed by a mutant, to mutants as a species this would probably be the event that changed everything for them. "I think my kind will need all the help they can get."  

He had a lot of work to do, inspecting that land Kevin bought and wanted to donate to his cause was first on his list. Also he needed to work out what he would really try to set up. "I should get started probably, but I'm not a fan of taking money from guys..... A woman can make me her kept man anytime but I don't want a closeted homosexual..... Not naming any names but you have people like that around..... Well I don't want one of them to come collect the rent, interest or whatever from my shapely rear."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Train Ride

Preparing for the final bout​*
Masaru realized it a little late. "Ah! Sorry," Masaru offered, hand retracting. He then sat back, mind shutting. He'd need to push his powers to their maximum if they were to succeed. Perhaps her friend could assist him in strengthening his mind..? He'd ask.


"You can." Masaru assured her. "The first step is taking down the mafia. It's not easy, but it's possible. I plan on getting started with that after we return." He explained, and then looked down. Normally he'd attempt this task alone.. for he was worried about the safety of his allies. He worked the same way in T.A.N.K., normally handling missions alone. No, this was bigger than just him though.. this team.. they deserved revenge. He'd make a plan that fit all of their abilities.

As they rode along Masaru smiled a little. It was good to look at the bright side, he figured, and already the Mafia's numbers were significantly reduced. When they arrived at Saint Haven, he walked with her, his eyes shut. Her apartment wasn't too far, the bakery fairly close to the train station. He stepped to the side to allow her to open the door.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

Goofing around with Psycom​*
"I dunno man, that _is_ a lot of money. Relax yer nerves, though, _I'm_ the male eye candy 'round these parts. However.." Giving Alvie a once over, Kevin folded his arms, and smirked. "I guess you could do a little block work for me. You might pull in a decent cash flow. Hell you could even perform in a club! Psycom the Mighty Stripper~!" Kevin teased him, grinning.

Well, the truth was, Kevin had two strip clubs( one for males and one for females ) under the table raking in the cash. That, of course, was one of the young man's many secrets. "Nah, but seriously. It's a gift, all I ask in return is that you stick to it. Consider it a huge investment in your personal freedom, and mutants in general. Shits prolly gonna get more fucked up before it gets better.." Kevin muttered, looking down with a furrowed 'brow.

Before he could go on Ras appeared in the middle of the room. Kevin was almost positive he'd have walked away after the Mayor's sudden demise. Then again, he didn't know the guy very well, outside of the grumpy expression and the robot smashing teleporting fisting antics.

Figuring they had to give Ras the update on things, which would be long and boring, Kevin smiled and took that as his cue to leave. "Welp, I'm gonna call it a night guys. Whenever you need me to come save your ass just lemme know!" 

Heading for the door he paused by Alvie, "You coming? I'll drop you off at the new spot." He then faced Stella, "Oh yeah, you too little Stellar. You tagging along or you wanna chill here? I'm sure Alex has some team talk thingie to do.. so, if you need me, just call." He tossed her his spare cell phone. He kept 5 in total, one for himself and 4 for his friends at the night club. When Traphik quit he ended up with a spare.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
More Bonding

---

"It's not a problem," Alex smiled reassuringly, her curiosity was perfectly understandable, after all, he felt the same way when he was first recruited, "I would feel the same way in your place. Anyhow, the thing about Dreamscape is...it's not just accessible by anyone. Anybody can dream, strictly speaking, but you need a special...object, so to speak, to help anchor you down into one of the many small dimensions in Dreamscape. I was sent to Dreamscape for a special government project at first, for a trial. But, I failed the trial, and was later recruited by my 'teacher', for reasons I'm unable to delve into due to them being top secret."

"I suppose anybody could use Dreamscape powers, but...it's something you need to develop. Nobody can begin in Dreamscape teleporting around or anything, as I...rather painfully found out; they have to begin somewhere small. I ended up with precognition and some kind of red aura thing," he shrugged, "and also, while _anybody _strictly speaking can use them, it takes someone special to use them effectively. Most people can't properly manifest their powers until they've been in Dreamscape for a good amount of time, and other people go insane from the mental stress of just using their powers..."

He coughed, noticing that he had begun to ramble. "But, er, yeah, I don't think the Red Hunter and I share the same teacher. So what about you then? What are the origin of your powers?" Alex asked curiously.


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Kevin faced Stella and said ?Oh yeah, you too little Stellar. You tagging along or you want to chill here? I?m sure Alex has some team talkie thingie to do? so if you need me, just call.? Then suddenly, like magic, Stella?s wish came true. Kevin tossed her one of those portable communication devices that she saw Masaru using earlier. She reached for it, fumbled around with it in the air, and almost dropped it. Eventually, it ended up safely in her hands. She wanted to play with this new device but figured that Alex still had important things to say.

Alex finally finished explaining the origin of his powers and how Dreamscape worked. Then he asked the transcendent ?So what about you then? What are the origins of your powers??

Stella found herself in a tough spot. She could either leave with Kevin now and make her way to her new home or finish this rather enlightening conversation with Alex. She felt that either would be rude for the other, but Kevin seemed more prepared for this than Alex. After all, her staying seemed like the reason Kevin gave her a cell phone. This begs the question, she wondered: Why would Kevin give Stella a cell phone she didn?t know how to work one. Did he expect a phone call when she was ready to leave? How does she even make a phone call? What would she do?!

She turned to Kevin and answered ?I shall remain with Alex for the time. I shall be in communication with you via this new telephonic device once I finish. Thank you very much for your generosity.?

Obviously, she didn't want to admit to Kevin that she had no idea how cell phones worked.

This raised another question. Why did humans call them ?cell? phones? These objects, or at least not Stella?s, weren't organic and didn?t look like they contained cells. Was she supposed to spill her blood in some sort of sacrificial rite before making a phone call? Surely humans didn?t practice bloodletting or sacrifices anymore. Then again, the very recent bar fight said otherwise.

Nevertheless, the transcendent turned back to Alex once Kevin was gone to answer his question ?My people have a much deeper understanding of the flow of energy within and outside the physical universe. It is through this understanding that I am able to manipulate the world around me with my mind.?

She paused, waited for his reaction, and then continued ?We are what you human refer to as extraterrestrials. A very long time ago, we developed technology so advanced that we ascended to another plane of existence. It is something similar to what some humans call nirvana; it is a plane where entropy does not exist, and sentience exists as a collective consciousness of energy. Such is the origin of our understanding. We have learned to move with energy and ride its waves and eventually how to control it.?

?The manipulation of energy,? she continued ?Has no purpose in a universe without entropy. However, in the physical universe, it becomes necessary to use our connectedness to energy to manipulate it to our advantage.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Huh...

---

Alex arched an eyebrow. Another alien on the team? Well, he figured that Stella wasn't...from around here. He always chalked her calling everybody 'human' to a very bad English teacher, or something. "I see..." he hmmed, "wait, so why are you on Earth then?"

He knew why _Cosmo _was on Earth; he explained that he got kicked off of his planet or something. As sad a story as that is, it did kind of make sense, in a very twisted way. But he couldn't imagine someone like _Stella _getting kicked off of anywhere; especially out of 'nirvana'. It just seemed weird.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East St. Haven Bakery*

Alana unlocked the door to the bakery, she lead Masaru up the stairs to the living area or also where she lived in the bakery. Alana enter the first door and put a soft hand on Mina's hand. There was one thing they had in commen was they both did not sleep very often. Mina open her eyes as she sat up and notice Masaru in the door way.

"Newest boyfriend, you are hanging out with."

"I don't deserve a guy in this life time, maybe in my next life. Anyway; can you heal him. He is in pretty bad shape."

"Sure can, I meet you in the small living room."

Alana lead Masaru into another small room, as she waited for Mina to emerge from room. Alana was thinking Mina must be preparing her self for this or having second thoughts about what happen in her past. Mina came into the room wearing a robe with her hair up in a bun. Alana noticed that Mina had some looks even though Mina was in her early 70s. 

"Sorry, I took a little long. We have guest in my house Alana." 

"We are sorta in a hurry."

"Great things don't come in a hurry."

Mina looked Masaru over and could see what was wrong with him with her third eye that nobody else had. Mina body to glow has she touch Masaru where he was injured and the injuries on him was healed. After Mina stop glowing she looked older with more wrinkles. Alana help Mina into a chair and went to get her some water as well. Mina took a few sips of water as she watch Masaru's reaction.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

East Saint Haven - Bakery

The gift of a lifetime​*

Masaru didn't know what to say. He felt helpless, even when she began healing him. Afterwards, though, he felt terrible. Not within, no.. he was better than new, hell, better than normal.. his mind was reconstructed, and was now used to the strain.. so it'd be less harmful. However, restrengthening his mind by fixing his brain clearly took a toll on the woman's health.

Guilt filled Masaru, and his head bowed. He wasn't sure how to help the woman.. but he didn't like feeling as if he burdened the woman.. and put a strain on her life. Looking up, Masaru said, "Thank you.. so much.. I'm not sure how I can repay your kindness.. but, I will help you in any way I can. Please, tell me anything I can do?"

He was thinking of Alana's words, as well. She didn't think she deserved a boyfriend..? He wanted to talk to her about that, at some point, but he couldn't.. at least not right now. He slid a hand through his short hair, smooth strands rippling as he looked off to the side. He wanted to get back, soon, but he also wanted to figure out a way to pay his debt. He nodded, and faced Mina. Whatever she asked for, he'd do.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East St. Haven Bakery
*

"You don't own me anything, at least I got another good deed done for me to go back home when that day will comes and the golden gates will open up for me again. But I do have one request that may not be selfish for my sake, just make sure to live life at the fullest and don't shove people who are trying to help you when you need it the most, because the most important one maybe just sitting beside you and you don't know it. So anyway if you need a healer at any point you know where to find me. I should go get some sleep before the bakery opens it was nice meeting you sir."

Alana watch as Mina walked back to her room as she watched as the door shut behind Mina. Alana hope she was going to be alright, to her Mina was a strong person who could be kind to mutants when they needed it in East St. Haven. Alana remembers the promise of her land lord to be here when things got even rougher in this area of Saint Haven. If there was nothing but that for Masaru to do to repay Mina back and to Alana he was already on the path there anyway to live a long life. To her she did not know what the future holds for her at all.

"I don't think you could ever repay Mina back as you are both even in both ways."


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

“Well,” Stella began. Nobody ever took her seriously when they found out that she was an extraterrestrial much less asked questions afterward. For some reason, it made her very excited to talk about herself. She chalked this up as a human emotion and continued with a look of gleefulness “I have come to study humanity and its civilization. I wish to see your world and experience your emotions. Back in the flow, our plane, we do not have civilization, hierarchies, or even concepts like happiness, anger, and sorrow.”

“As you can see,” the transcendent finished, “Your world is very new to me.”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Huh II

---

Alex frowned and cocked his head to the side slightly. Her 'world' sounded...remarkably boring. Did they just float about and stuff? That's what it kind of sounded like to him, but...he didn't want to offend Stella, or call her civilization boring. He wondered how he should go about asking; mincing words was never his strong suit. He had tact, but he was usually direct. It came with being a military man.

Eventually, Alex settled on the simplistic approach. "So...what do you guys do in The Flow, then?" He asked.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2012)

*The Beer Bunker*

Rasphiel once again slightly cringes at all the people here, and has an expression of grimace on his face.  Well, the sooner he knows what's going on, the sooner he can just leave and do something.  Anything would be better than engaging in fucking pointless banter with these filth.  Since plenty enough were here, there should be at least someone who'd answer his question.

"So, what exactly happened while I was away?" he asked to no one in particular, and merely hoped someone would step up to answer.  Then added, "I'd really like to know so I can do something aside from pissing around with you lot."


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven


?What do we do?? Stella asked. She reminisced on her existence and thought about how to response. She began slowly, ?It is very complicated and difficult to explain. Your language does not have words to describe the flow. The best way to describe it is another comparison to human philosophy. In some cultures, there is a belief in an entity called ?Brahman.? When a human attains enlightenment, they are freed from the cycle of reincarnation and reunited with Brahman in a state of existence where disorder and negativity do not exist. In a way, that describes the flow.?

?However, to say that we have become gods would not be incorrect.? The transcendent paused again. ?It is similar to a non-sentient species looking at a sentient one or trying to comprehend the universe. It is simply beyond its understanding.?

Stella recalled ?Before we transcended, it was believed that transcendence was the next stage of our evolution. We artificially guided our own evolution and developed every possible technology and discovered every possible outcome to any given situation no matter how great or small. Only then did we discover what lies beyond physical existence.?

?Simply put,? she concluded, ?We exist, but our existence is something beyond the scope of human understanding.?

Before Alex could ask any more questions, Stella heard ?What exactly happened while I was away?? and then ?I?d really like to know so I can do something aside from pissing around with you lot.? What a strange man. He called out to nobody and expected a reply.

Being the friendly type, Stella returned a shout ?Hello, hum- Er, fellow patron.? She forgot for a second that Alana told her that people on Earth didn?t refer to each other as humans.

?Come and join us in conversation.? She invited over a complete stranger.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2012)

Island said:


> Being the friendly type, Stella returned a shout ?Hello, hum- Er, fellow patron.? She forgot for a second that Alana told her that people on Earth didn?t refer to each other as humans.
> 
> ?Come and join us in conversation.? She invited over a complete stranger.



_Fellow patron?  Is this how she actually talks?  Damn it, these people keep getting worse and worse with each moment._

Sighing in frustration, he walks over to her and responds, "I'm not joining anyone in conversation.  I won't lie, I don't fucking like any of you.  Just tell me everything important that happened recently and I'll be out."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Briefing

---

Alex glared. This was the teleporting guy who fisted the robot way back at City Hall, from what he could recall. A valuable ally and asset to the team, but he didn't like his tone. Nevertheless, he was the team leader here, and he needed to set priorities, and the priority here was the briefing. 

"After the death of the Mayor, Masaru, a T.A.N.K agent arranged for a meet-up in Oakley Park, for those who still wanted to fight. During that time, the military came in and began rounding up mutants and cracking down on Mafia bases. However, the Mafia's top brass began to retaliate and sent out their agents to deal with this threat. Among them was the Red Hunter, the one who ordered the assassination back at City Hall. He found us in Oakley Park, and Stella and I fought with him."

He took a small pause.

"But we lost. The Red Hunter's powers were far too strong for us, and his magma manipulation prevented us from getting close to him without being burned. Before he could finish us off, their leader, presumably Stone, called and ordered a retreat. The Mafia branch in Saint Haven are weakened, and we're planning to seize this opportunity to finish them off."


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2012)

Rasphiel's facial expression went from a grimace to one of slight surprise.  He certainly didn't expect the mayor to die this early.  After all, he just talked to him a few moments ago, or what seemed like a few moments anyway.  He didn't know how long he was out on that rooftop, but it likely had to have been a pretty long time.  

Ras then changes his expression to a look of indifference.  "Hmph, so the mayor's dead.  Good to see you've all been doing your jobs," he replied sarcastically.  He continues, "Out of curiosity, what's your plan in taking down the Mafia?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

Grindin'​*
Masaru thanked Mina again. When she headed off he faced Alana, and sighed. "I know, it's just.. difficult to see someone help in that condition." He walked over to Alana, and lightly placed a hand on her shoulder. In the blink of an eye, they were gone, a breeze swirling.

The Beer Bunker was returned to, and Masaru lowered his hand from her shoulder, smiling as he turned to look at his files. "Okay.. I've mapped out the places that we need to hit. They might be heavily guarded.. but I had some of my men drop off beacons for me. I can handle those places myself.. You can wait here, or upstairs with the others. I don't need to bother them, thanks to Mina."

Sweeping his jacket up, Masaru thrust his arms through the sleeves, and was gone. Appearing on a tree top, he stared at the drug house. Exhaling.. he twirled a baton, it glowing.. and chucked it through one of the windows. The men and women aimed their guns, while a few trigger happy ones opened fire. They then paused.. as if wondering what happened. Focus on point, Masaru waited just long enough for them to drop their guard or get confused before springing into action.

Flipping, as they rapidly shot at him, Masaru disappeared, suddenly near the ground instead to tumble beneath a table. Kicking cocaine and preparation tools at the armed men and women he released his time manipulation enough to sprint ahead of gunfire.

Running as they shot after him, he disappeared, suddenly, and reappeared in the midst of them while slapping a palm to the ground. A massive spatial shuffle spread, which he disappeared to avoid, landing on the tree top outside again. Most of them hit the ground, unconscious. The men on the roof were heading indoors, he noted. Nodding, Masaru tossed his other baton to the roof, and disappeared, landing onto it out of nowhere to dash after them silently while scooping up his billy club.

Kicking one in the back of the head to send him tumbling down the stairs, Masaru threw the club at the second, the metal weapon striking him with nose breaking force. He dropped his gun, and Masaru appeared next to him, skillfully hugging his neck and choking him out.

Pausing before exiting the staircase, he knelt, using his space abilities to sense out their approximate locations. Nodding, he retrieved his baton, tossing it into the room. They were ready this time, and opened fire on it, while some of the others fired at the door. Masaru anticipated this, though, and appeared near the earlier one he threw.

He sprung forward, his dexterity high enough for him to began navigating his way through the gunfire. He couldn't risk adjusting his speed and dexterity again, less his head would ache, or worse leave him comatose.. so he instead focusing on simply enhancing his senses.. avoiding the storm of gunfire to scoping out ideal locations, where the bullets were coming from, and repeatedly, rapidly teleporting in continuous bursts.

In this manner he took out the last four men that kept near the corners, taking them down one by one. When the final man was left Masaru walked towards him.. baton in hand. He slipped to the side when the gun was fired, and chucked the baton swiftly, striking the man's eye. Disappearing and materializing next to him, with the gun pointing past him Masaru grabbed his face and slammed the back of his head into the wall, hard.

Watching the man fall, Masaru spoke into his ear piece. "Southern hideout clear. I'll be heading to the north now. Send in the local police force. Thanks." That said, he headed off to the next destination.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Briefing II

---

Alex narrowed his eyes. "Even if we were there, there was nothing we could have done. The man who killed Higgins was stronger than all of us put together at the time, and apparently was strong enough to destroy our entire mansion. He apparently had geokinesis powers of some sort, and is the leader of the Mafia," he sighed, "us being there would have just meant he would have killed _us _too."

He continued, answering the ex-angel's question: "The plan is we hit all their remaining  bases and confront their top brass one by one, until we hit the leader himself. Together. We're a lot stronger than we were before.We don't have any specifics, though. Masaru and I still need to plan that out."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Steven Stone - Stone
Saint Haven [*Stone Residence*]
Checkmate

---

With a neat banging sound on the table, Steven sorted out the rest of the papers and set them into a separate pile before taking out his phone and dialing the number of the leader.

"*Hello, Stone.*" The voice came.

"Good evening," Steven answered and walked out onto the pier, into the cold night, "I've sorted out all the plans. We're ready to strike."

"*Excellent. I trust that you won't fail me, Stone.*"

"Of course not, sir." Steven responded and ended the call, before heading back inside and reaching for his trench-coat. He gave a small sigh and smiled. The Mafia had not expected the group to try and team up again after the Mayor's death, or after the government turned against them and removed their funding; it was out of their expectations, and they just thought that they'd lose all motivation and...go back to doing what ever they were doing before. He, however, always knew that they would return. Not at first, but after his meeting with Barret Higgins, he realized that his faith would be carried on by the 'heroes', and they'd strive to survive and continue the task he had given them. 

And that was precisely why they had to die. At first, they weren't a problem - a fairly minor issue, from what the attacks set up by Red Hunter and that stupid liger guy showed. But, after more careful analysis, from Wrath, Cosmo, Psycom and the new team mate's fight against the android known as Protoman, and their performance against Pierre, Shiner and Red Hunter...it was concluded that their growth rate was going too fast, and they were steadily becoming a threat to _them_, and their plans.

"I'm sorry Mayor, but it looks like we're going to have to finish this." He said quietly, as he left his room.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker
*

Alana guessed that Masaru got this covered for now, he should help us out. To her in due time all of them had to work together. She found her violin case still near the desk chair. She slung it over her shoulder and headed up stairs at least the commotion was much calmer. She climbed the stairs to see who was still here and see what the gang was up too so far. She opens the door to the bar and shut it behind her. She noticed a new person that had arrived and put up her guard as she did not really like this person at all. She just slide in a seat and try to jump into a conversation, but right now she just listen.

"Did I missed anything important, while I was gone?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Daichi Calloway - Genkishi

Downtown Saint Haven

It's not fun if it isn't fair​*
He literally walked through the special asylum meant for super powered villains. He was wearing his traditional ninja uniform, scarf flapping behind him, as the mask hid half of a causal expression. A guard pointed a gun at him, and then his mind suddenly went blank as he stared at the pretty gaze. "Please, open the cell. I'm on a tight schedule."

Like an obedient little zombie the man turned and opened the cell for Genkishi. The man walked in to see Goku.. who was heavily drugged, and shackled. "This won't do at all.. I've come to free you. I'll be asking you to return the favor someday. Okay?" Genkishi said with a smile. Sharp wind covered his glowing sword, and suddenly, moving at remarkable speeds Goku's shackles were chopped free in an instant. It looked as if Genkishi teleported, from the incredible movement, and he was next seen walking with Goku over his shoulder.

Walking for the door, he causally said to the guard, "Sleep." The guard immediately did so. His next destination was Pierre's cell, which he paused by, pondering whether or not to free him. As a bullet was fired at him Genkishi smoothly dodged it, even at close range, his head simply leaning to the side.

"Open the door," said Daichi to the guard that was stupid enough to look into his eyes. The man did so, and Genkishi entered the cell. Pierre was sweating and shaking, the room hot, and like torture to him. He attempted to attack Genkishi as soon as cold air entered the room, and froze him, or so he thought.

"Ahahaha! You were a fool to come here!" Pierre laughed, breaking free from his shackles after icing them, snapping them, and running out of the room. He laughed madly, running down the halls of the asylum to freedom at last.

"You were a fool to not listen," Daichi said, and sighed. Gaze locked on Pierre's thrilled but frozen face, Daichi almost felt sorry for the ecstatic fool. He really thought he was escaping, locked in that block of ice. When Pierre thought he was freezing Genkishi he was truly sealing himself within ice. Daichi exited the cell, telling the guard, "Enter the keycode. Let him defrost and think about the repercussions of his hasty actions."

Goku was breaking free of the drugged sluggishness when they exited the Asylum, and he dropped him off. "I'll be coming to collect on freeing you later, my powerful friend. Until then." He disappeared into thin air.

Back at his hotel room, shortly after, Daichi relaxed and prepared for the fireworks to go off. "Heroes, Steven Stone, please entertain us with an excellent show. All of the pieces are in place for a perfect show down."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Blake Swift - Goku
Saint Haven [*Prison*]
Let Me Out!

---

Goku clumsily brought up his two bound arms and smashed them against the cell door. "Hey! What's the deal, yo? Let me out!" He shouted, bashing the cell door, "Come on, man. Don't leave me here! I need some fresh air!"

He stopped banging for a moment. Maybe this guy wouldn't let him out, and thought he'd just smash him apart. He needed some way to convince him that he wouldn't hurt him! An...excuse. That was precisely what he needed. 

After a brief moment of pause, he shouted through the cell door to the intruder: "I need to collect the Dragon Balls! I'll let you have a wish if ya help a brotha out!" The muscle-bound idiot offered.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Logan

Beer Bunker

Bub...​*
Logan sat, drinking beer.

He thought about things... things that he couldn't remember.

Logan couldn't remember these things, and so, he drank more beer. He couldn't hear what these people were saying.

Well, good for him. He just wanted to drink his beer.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Blake Swift - Goku
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
End of Hypnosis

---

"*Arrrrrrrrgh!*" Goku roared as he punched a large hole through the wall of the Beer Bunker, walking in still in his jail clothes. "I..."

"Look..."

"Like..."

He posed, flexing his muscles and ripping apart the shirt. "*GOKU!*"

And suddenly, like a mirror shattering, the illusion broke and Goku was freed. Slowly, the image of his broken jail cell faded and away, revealing his true location - the Beer Bunker, inside a room full of people who did not resemble Goku. They all stared at him.

But...from the corner of his eye, something caught his attention. The object of beauty. A beautiful woman with brunette hair and brown hair, sitting with...two people. Two _men _who did not resemble Goku! He approached the lady and bent down on one knee.

"Please be my Chichi and bear my Gohan."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana watched as a guy in a jail suit came through a hole he made in the wall of Beer Bunker. She was thinking someone needed to go back to toon world. She unsheathed her scimitar and quickly and swiftky got out of her chair with out knocking it over and made her way over to the guy name Goku. She tried to beheaded him with her scimitar. Alana had a feeling she missed anyway, maybe she slashed off his hair. She got wuickly into a stance as she had a feeling to move quick and swift to get away from Goku. She was thinking he was more powerful than her. To her they had to work as a team to knocked him out. Nobody could she any emotion in her eyes as they left her as she was simple ready to fight.
.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Alexander Fortis - Wrath
> Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
> Briefing II
> 
> ...



"Let me know how that works out," Rasphiel replied.  "I'll be trying to find a little corner for myself here in the meantime."

The fallen angel then hastily walks away from him and that other woman, then looks around the tavern for a place where he can isolate himself from the rest of them.  He eventually settles for a small corner near the fireplace, and leans back against the wall, trying to ignore everyone's idle chattering.


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

What just happened? One minute, Stella watched Alex and that strange man go back and forth about the mayor, and the next, the front of the Beer Bunker collapsed and another strange man walked in. Perhaps this strange man also came to become part of the team. He shouted about looking like someone named ?Goku? and flexed his muscles. Then he gave Stella a strange look, approached, and dropped down on one knee. He asked ?Please be my Chichi and bear my Gohan.?

Then all of a sudden, Alana jumped out of nowhere with a large scimitar with the intention of decapitating this man.

?What??? Stella blinked, ?I am afraid I do not understand. What is happening??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Blake Swift - Goku
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Vs. Alana

---

Goku touched the side of his cheek and felt blood. Narrowing his eyes he got up and stared the new arrival down. "*You think you can take me on?!*" He roared, muscles tensing. The floorboard cracked slightly under the energy Goku emitted from his body.

He got into his signature stance, bringing both hands to his sides, cupping them together. "*Ka...*" is uttered, as a small ball of bright blue energy manifests in his hands. 

"*Me...*" the orb grew larger, emitting smaller rays of light from it. 

And then he thrust both hands forward, releasing the orb in a powerful, bright beam of blue energy that covered the entire room in a blueish white hue. "*HAAAAAAAA!*" He roared, and then moved to the side. From his battle with teleporter guy he learned that releasing the attack and simply staying still might leave him...open, for counter-attacks, or even his own techniques! No more, he had decided, in his time in prison.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2012)

*The Beer Bunker*

Rasphiel watches the fight unfold from his little territory, leaning back as if nothing important is actually happening.  Detached interest is the most he can say about it.  The woman with the sword apparently came out of nowhere and swung at the newly-arrived clown.  She drew first blood and the other man cupped his hands to his sides, saying some retarded gibberish as he gathered blue energy between his palms.  

Sure, he could stop this, but he honestly didn't give a shit about them.  They're just not important enough.

Still, he cared enough that he's slightly curious as who'd turn out to be the winner in this cripple fight of theirs.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Arms Factory

Another place bites the dust​*

Now this, Masaru realized, had to be dealt with using a little more delicacy. Resting on the roof of a van outside, on his back, arms crossed... he waited. When he heard footsteps passing Masaru held up the rock he'd been tossing up and down.. He waited until a patrolling guard walked by. He very carefully tossed the small rock, and it landed on the back of the man's shirt, who wiggled about as if confused.

Masaru appeared behind him, choking the man out, and then dragged him behind the van. That was the last of the outdoor guards that could radio each other. Changing into the man's outfit, Masaru teleported his back to the downstairs of the base, and walked forward.. whistling.

"Hey, you new..? I don't think I recognize you.." A guard said, while Masaru approached him. Masaru didn't respond, he just tucked a hand on the man's shoulder. A small, internal spatial shuffle, with extremely faint force man that man double over, grimacing. "Are you okay?" Masaru asked with false concern, but the man ran off, thinking he had to use the rest room badly.

Shaking his head, Masaru entered the factory itself. As he suspected, they were creating all types of dangerous machines and weaponry. Standing there for a moment, in silence, Masaru walked to the commanding mafia member standing there. 

"Hey, new guy, something wrong? Why aren't you guarding outside?" Masaru just shrugged a split second before a massive spatial shuffle rattled the entire warehouse. It exerted a huge amount of power from him, but it got what he needed done cleanly. When the eerie darkness that enveloped the insides cleared.. all of the men and guards lay there.. unconscious.. and it looked as if nothing happened. 

"Okay, send in the authorities here. This place has been cleared too,"  Masaru instructed into his ear piece. He then walked to the bathroom and kicked the door in. The man stood up from the toilet but was kicked in the chest and sent flying against the wall. Before he could retaliate Masaru struck his head with the metal club, sending the man crumpling unconscious.

Masaru cautiously checked the rest of the factory. No more men. He wondered to himself, for a moment, how easy this seemed to be. This worried Masaru, and so, he disappeared.. reappearing in the downstairs area of The Beer Bunker. There seemed to be a commotion upstairs. Masaru smiled. What else was new?


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker
VS Goku*

Alana had her scimitar up as the blast hit her she went flying againt to the wall that was facing her back. Now her body felt like it went through the wall itself. Atleast her sword reflected the beam back at Goku. Damn at least she was still not gratefull for a friend made her watch eight hours of anime straight. If she could not get up she be screwed, at least the scimitar fall between her legs, she may have a chance to pull herself up if she had the energy, but she cpuld not just lie here like a dead zombie. She used some of her strenght to pull herself as she used the scimitar as a pole and she did not care of her bleedng hands. It was a struggle to sit upward, but she manage, if he came after her she at least she still had one last trick up her sleeve.


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt ? Saint Haven*
In the Bathroom, The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

The bathroom was small and only had three stalls and two urinals. The stall in the far corner was spacious and usually reserved for handicap people. However, Wilhelm found himself much large to fit in a normal stall, so he often occupied this one. Usually, he spent twenty or thirty minutes in one go. Whether he drank way too much beer or he ate those tacos that Gregory made up on Tuesdays, it didn?t matter. He viewed the stall on the far left as his kingdom and the toilet his porcelain throne. Many a day he sat there taking care of business without a care in the world and often contemplated the universe and figured out the mysteries of life. For example, why were they called apartments if they are stuck together? Also, why is it called a parkway if you drive on it and a driveway if you park on it? What about red onions? Those fuckers were clearly purple.

*BOOOOOM!*

The restroom shook briefly as if something was going down outside.

*?Hey Alex,?* Wilhelm called to the second stall down, *?Was that you??*

Man, Wilhelm thought Alex was a girly man, but this guy was making some not-so-girly noises over there?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Oh God

---

"...what?" Alex frowned. "I thought that was you?" Wait, so what was the sound outside? _Another_ fight? What the hell was wrong with this bar? Sighing, he reached for the toilet paper and...

To his horror...

There was none.

"Shit." A look of horror slowly crossed his features, soon replaced by exasperation and a sigh. At the same time, he also somehow managed to resist laughing at his terrible pun. He hoped who ever it was outside fighting wouldn't wreck the entire place. Stella was there. Maybe she could help out?


----------



## Island (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt ? Saint Haven*
In the Bathroom, The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

*?Ah FUCK!? *Wilhelm bellowed, *?THE MOTHER FUCKING TOILET PAPER IS GONE!?*

 He looked down at the toilet paper dispenser, and much to his dismay, he couldn?t find any toilet paper. Periodically, every stall would just run out of toilet paper because some guy threw up all over the bathroom or some kids stole it all. When this happened, Wilhelm would typically yell at the top of his lungs and hope that Gregory would magically appear to save the day. However, this time, he heard rustling in the stall next stall and then somebody's voice.

?Oh, sorry about that.? Gregory spoke from the stall immediately next to his, ?It appears that I am out too. We?ll just have to wait until somebody comes along to bring us some.?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

Inevitable timing​**
*
Masaru reached the top of stairs in time to see.. wait, Goku? Again!? Masaru sighed, wagging his head. How did he get out of jail? Alana was attacking him fiercely. Not wanting to waste any time, and knowing how dangerous he was, his movements suddenly became ridiculously fast to observers. One moment he was there, and then next he wasn't, getting between Alana and Goku in time to sling her by his arm and tap Goku's leg while pushing his 'speed' enhancing ability to the maximum.

To observers it'd look as if he just flickered out of, and back into sight, reminiscent of Alex's top speed. Walking slowly.. Goku's leg glowing slightly, Masaru slowly lowered Alana. "You're free. I didn't see that coming." Turning to face Goku, he sighed. "You're under arrest. Again." He wasn't sure why Goku was here.. or what he wanted.. revenge? An odd twist of fate? 

"Let's not do this." After setting Alana down, he again, tried to reason with Goku. "You know, you could be using your power to help people.. They're using you. It's not too late to change."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Blake Swift - Goku
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
I'm Innocent!

---

Goku glared at teleporter man. Why was he here? And why, oh_why_ did he get in his way so much. He pointed at Alana, who was emerging from the rubble, bleeding and battered. "This is all her fault," he shouted, "Look, I did nothing wrong here. One moment I was in my cell with some dumb ninja guy breaking people out, and the next minute I was here. I don't even know what the hell happened. But then that beautiful chick caught my eye!" He tilted his Goku-esque head in Stella's direction. "So I asked her to marry me." He said simply.

He glowered at Alana. "Before she could accept, though... this psycho came out of nowhere and _tried to cut my fucking head off_. You call this justice? I call this bullshit!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

The importance of a second chance​
*

"You can change your fate, Goku. If you were to use your abilities to help people, you may get a lesser sentence.. or even be set free, though watched. The mafia isn't your family.. and if possible I'd prefer to avoid a fight." He seemed rash and misguided, far from a criminal mastermind. He couldn't help but feel like this young man had been getting used by others for most of his life.

"Regardless of who you like, or what someone else did to you, I'm offering you a second chance. If you walk away from crime, I'll help you. If not then there's nothing I can do for you. The choice is yours," Masaru laid it all out for him. 

He kept an eye on everyone present.. taking care of himself was one thing.. protecting others from a fired blast was another thing entirely. Not to mention if the bar was destroyed he'd not only have to deal with Goku, but a rampaging Wilhelm. He'd had a long night, and wasn't looking forward to that much chaos at all.

Off to the side Logan watched them... smoking a cigar... and staring.. while nodding slowly.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 31, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Before she know it Masaru picked her up and lower her into a chair next to Logen. That was not the place she wanted to sit at all, her eyes still had no emotion at all. She did not gave him a side glance at all. She would help Masaru clean up the bar, it was her fault as well. She would take the blame for destroying the bar in the place. She did not even know she was bleeding as pain was nothing to her. She just watch what was going on between Masaru and Goku for right now. For now she could rest and regain some strenght from hitting that wall. She heard Goku and she had been called worst than psycho. To her that what you get when you walked into a bar wearing a jail uniform and I think you  are one of the sickos around here.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Blake Swift - Goku
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
I'm Innocent! II

---

"This isn't about my fate _or _my family you douche," Goku growled, "Are you not even listening to me? I did _nothing _wrong!  One moment I was in jail, next moment I wasn't. I didn't _break out, you jackass_. Then, I came in here, all Goku-like and stuff. But then _she_," he pointed to Alana, "came out of nowhere with a _Shenron damned scimitar_ and tried to _cut my head off_. I'm sure you heard me say that before, so why the hell are we discussin' this _shit?_ How is that at all relevant to me nearly getting my head cut off by a psychopath with a scimitar?"

Goku sighed. There was no point to this. These people were all friends or something. He had no idea why he was trying to claim justice from someone who blasted him with his own attack three times. "You know what? Fuck this. I don't need this crap! I'm out of here. Looks like the police here are as corrupt as I thought they were..." he declared, mumbling the last part quietly and moved to the light, "*Solar Flare*, motherfuckers!" he cried, bringing both hands to his face and enveloping the room in a small flare of blinding light. It wasn't powerful, but enough to last him while he ran away into the darkness.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

Sigh​*
His reflexes were the only thing that spared him from longer lasting blindness. Flinching his eyes shut, he sensed Goku's approximate location in spacetime to make sure he wasn't charging or assaulting an ally. When he used that opportunity to escape, Masaru frowned. The poor fool didn't realize he was now a beacon for Masaru, much less what he was trying to say to him. If only he was stupid enough to speak to Goku equally... he thought with an inward sigh.

"Be right back," Masaru offered to the others. He appeared in front of Goku, hands in his jacket pockets. His sight wasn't completely restored, but it was close enough to handle any attack that'd be thrown at him. "It's back to the asylum, I suppose." Before Masaru could make his move a mysterious figure appeared on the scene.

He had a beige fedora and a matching trench coat. The man lifted a hand, and Masaru sensed a surge in space. It was being directed at Goku. Frowning, Masaru kicked a pole, which was glowing, and it immediately swapped spots with Goku. The pole burst on fire, and Masaru calmly asked, "..Who are you?"

The man shrugged, "It doesn't really matter. I'm here to tie up a loose end," said the mystery man. He then made rapid hand motions, and the entire street burst on fire. Masaru escaped it with raw speed, teleporting Goku beside him as he rolled to safety on a rooftop. Spinning to face the burning street, Masaru shut his eyes.. concentrating to get an ideal of how much space the flames were covering to the smallest detail. Then, in a poof of wind, the flames appeared high in the air.. fizzling out.

"You just made me ruin my good shoes. Stay out of this," said the man after blasting his way upward, hovering as if he owned rockets. "This is between the mafia. Goku, there's a hit out for you now. A pretty sizable reward. Stone himself sent us to hunt you down. If I don't get you, Jonathon, Stanley, or Stone will. So.. what's it going to be? Die to me, or to one of them?" Burst asked.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Blake Swift - Goku
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
End of Innocence - Denial

---

Goku frowned. "...What?" he asked quietly. He'd heard what the man said, but he didn't want to believe it. His friends wouldn't kill him, right...? No! Of course they wouldn't! Friends didn't betray each other; this man was just lying to him, to try and get under his skin. Face contorted with anger, Goku floated up to meet his assassin in the air, ball of energy in each hand. "My family wouldn't do that." The muscle-bound man muttered quietly, before firing two beams of energy at Burst.

Burst grinned and quickly maneuvered out of the way as the beams flew straight past him, missing their target completely. "Then why am I here then?" He sneered and snapped his finger. A spark flashed in the air, and an explosion hit Goku straight in the chest, a cloud of dust covering him. "Can you answer me that, Goku?"

The night wind quickly cleared the dust away, revealing Goku, head down and chest still smoking and with a burn mark across it. Slowly he looked back up, tears glinting in his eyes. "You're just a liar!" He roared and thrust his hands forward continuously, sending off several streams of energy beams at him. "*Shut up!*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Rooftops

Can't do everything alone...​*
Masaru, the man known for flying solo and handling everything alone, was about to find himself in the clencher of all traps. Masaru appeared on Goku's shoulders, kicking off into a blindingly fast lunge, reappearing to unleash a giant Spatial Shuffle.

Burst endured it, grimacing, but not before attempting to blast Masaru away.. who appeared upon Goku, using him as a foot stool to kick off of and land back on the roof. Burst was panting.. and everything hurt.. he couldn't afford to fight them at once. Not just teleportation, but ridiculous speeds. The report on Masaru was incomplete.. he thought Alex was the only speedster on the team. He needed to separate these two.

"Are you sure you should be helping the mafia with infighting..? Right about now.. your friends at the Beer Bunker should be having guests." He saw a look of horror on Masaru's face, and then grinned. "Yes, we know all about you top secret agent of T.A.N.K. Masaru Zimmerman. We've grown tired of you all making the first move... especially with you around. You may be a bitch and a half to catch and kill.. but can you be everywhere at once..? After all.. don't many of you here have.. well.. families?"

"Bastard!" Masaru blurted frantically, and teleported without a second thought. As he feared, mobsters were kicking in the door to his parent's house. The Beer Bunker too, had a flood of black cars pull up to stop. So many arrived that they were blocking off the street. Mobsters emerged, each with guns of varying degrees of power. Some machine guns, some with assault rifles, others even sporting rocket launchers. They immediately opened fire on the bunker.

Mobsters also entered Cece's home, guns in hand. Kevin's mansion, guns in hand. Starr's place, guns in hand. The South Haven market place that Catalyst was at. Anaphylaxis' old hang out. The bakery Mina was in. Kevin's friends after they left the night club and went home. All across the city any connections the heroes had were currently being struck.

Bursting into the Garth's home, the found him asleep on the couch, having television.. and filled him with bullet holes. Chest, arms, face, all bleeding... Garth slowly opened his eyes at it all regenerated at a quicker speed than one would expect..and his muscle mass begin rapidly expanding.

"...What?" Garth said, now towering so high his head crashed through the ceiling of his living room.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Bandit Keith and Dirk Stanley
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
In America!

---

Through the wreckage of the Beer Bunker and the smoke, a tall, blonde man with sandy trousers, brown boots, a leather jacket and a bandanna with the American flag pattern emerged, smiling. "I'm sorry. We're going to have to kill you all now," he unfolded a pair of shades and placed them neatly on his face, "*IN AMERICA.*"

He snapped his fingers, a golden transmutation circle spun on the floorboard, glowing a bright, warm light as two large robots emerged, with two large cannons on each. "I am unbeatable," he declared, "because I'm an *American*."

"Shut the fuck up." Dirk responded, emerging from a door, katana out, glinting in the light, with a large black cloaked robot by his side. Why couldn't he just have _one moment of peace_?

Keith arched an eyebrow. "Sorry? I can't hear you over the sound of being *American.*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

North Saint Haven 

A mayor's daughter​*

As they rode along Kevin kept quiet. He figured Alvie needed some time to think. After dropping him off at the mansion he headed home. Higgin's place was along the way, and while passing it Kevin noticed an oddity. Several random black limousines parked outside. They didn't seem like they belonged to any protective service, so he hurried out.

The men were crossing the large lawn, and so, Kevin blasted into the air and swept a leg.. which sent a volley of lasers raining down. As the mobsters flipped or tumbled, smoking, he landed in their midst with a confused expression. "What in the hecks going on?!" He realized it must've been an attack on Saint Haven, and quickly pulled out his phone to dial the police. 

He huffed, irritably going over what he knew.. and they final sent a unit. Kevin blasted off, flipping, and landing. Dialing up Jeffery, he slipped on his costumes and glasses as he said, "I'll be late for dinner. Send one of the butlers to come pick up the car. It's by Higgin's mansion." That said he blasted off, rocketing towards the most important person to him on the team.

If they were breaking into his place.. well...

"Trash," Hangaku said, dusting her hands off. Jeffery stood, doing the same, the butler's muscular arms free now. They threw the unconscious mobsters out of the mansion, and Jeffery made two calls. One for Alfred and another for the police.

"They're making their move.. I need to go," Hangaku calmly said as she headed for the door.

"If I may, I recommend letting them take care of it. This is their first big battle as a team. Surely we shouldn't intervene.. live or die, this is the path they've chosen for themselves."

Hangaku stood there.. and then sighed, and sat on the couch with a huff as the sound of sirens outdoors filled the block.

"Whew.." Cosmo stated, the mobsters sent to attack Starr and/or her loved ones defeated next. He made it in time. He was rocketing all over the city, and was now heading back towards the Beer Bunker.. surely his friends needed him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Daimon Masaru - The Fist
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Entry

--- 










 

In the sky above the Beer Bunker flew a dark helicopter, hovering above the humble bar of the Beer Bunker.

"Sir, there's no place to land..." One of the pilots said. Bandit Keith had destroyed the only one with his men and robot summons. 

"It's fine." Masaru replied, opening the door with a grin on his face. "This should be good fun." He commented, before jumping out of the helicopter, into the air. Shaping his body into a javelin shape for more streamlined travel, he darted towards the roof of the Beer Bunker, before punching it open with a swing of his one mighty fist.

Rubble and dust filled the room as Masaru got up, un-scratched and grin still on his face.

"What the hell...?" Commented one of the random members of the bar.

Masaru puffed out his chest and posed. "Daimon Masaru!" He declared to nobody in particular. "Invincible fighting banchou!"


----------



## Island (Sep 1, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

What was happening to the world? First this guy busts through the front door, gets attacked, and then Masaru appears and teleports him off.  Then some more fellows appear. Then Stella hears the whooshing of helicopter blades overhead and another guy break through the roof. Alex, Gregory, and Wilhelm disappeared, and she had no idea where Dirk and that strange man went. The transcendent thought she saw the two in the far corners of the Beer Bunker, but with all the chaos and dust flying everywhere, she couldn’t be too sure. She felt like in this small room, the world came to an end around here. Everything happened so fast, and all these people. What a total mess!

“Erm,” Stella scratched her head and looked around the room. By now, the bar looked like it would fall apart at any moment.

Stella figured this would be a good of time as any, so she pulled out that cellar device and started pressing buttons until Cosmo’s name appeared on the contact list. She pressed something that said “CALL” and figured that he would know what to do.

Nothing during all her time on Earth prepared her for… whatever this mess was.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Rooftops 

Don't go fucking with The Prince!​*

Stella called..? Well, that settled it. Wherever she was, his little Stellar took priority. It was pretty obvious she'd still be at that Bunker place. Kevin landed on a rooftop after a beam shot him there, barely.. he JUST ran out of juice. Kevin fell and tumbled on the rooftop. This batch lasted him longer than anticipated. 

"Fuck, I'm out.." Kevin looked around. He was close to downtown, and Cliff stayed in an apartment in Central. So he climbed his way down a fire escape while answering the phone. "What's up?" Kevin asked as he dropped down to the alley and took off running. He hoped, no, prayed Cliff was home. It was a short jog there but thankfully for Kevin he was fast and in excellent shape. He entered the apartment complex quickly and made his way to Cliff's door, knocking while waiting for Stella to fill him in.

"Yeah, I figured you'd be coming by," Cliff said with a sigh while he walked to retrieve some vials. "Here, don't break these. I'm running low on vials. I've also given you some for your friends to heal them up incase they get injured. Got it?" Kevin nodded his gratitude, grinning. Cliff then returned the nod.. and stepped back. He didn't want to give involved in this mess any further than he already was.. he left the gang to stop fighting, and didn't want to go back to that kind of lifestyle.

Kevin popped two of the plugged vials and chugged away. The brilliantly glowing and the hot one filled his body, empowering him, and Kevin took off running. Blasting off once he was outside, Kevin stared, and off in the distance he saw the block the Beer Bunker was on was flooded with mobster cars. Kevin's expression hardened.












Spiraling in midair, Kevin began charging, and with his body glowing more intenser than usual due to the bright inward light.. he discharged a large beam straight downward that slammed into the ground, the street shaking. Mobsters fly in random directions, as Kevin landed in the middle of the battleground, scowling.

"Guys, guys, guys. Did no one tell you how reckless it is to put amazing on the menu? Looks like you turd gobbling bastards are trying to upgrade yer diet, but... you just bit off more than you can chew."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 1, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana stood up from the chair as many people bull rush the place with all scimitar. She pulled off her gloves as some people in black recognized her. They were thinking she was here to join in the fun as well. She launches a powerful projectiles at their guns. As she knows that the lightning just went through the gun and up their arms. She unsheathed her scimitar and slashed them intil they were down. Her hair was in a spiky mess from the lightning projectiles but she did not care. She continues to strike the weapon by different lightning projectiles for their enemy to drop their guns or when they fire it back fire on them as they bled on the wooden floor boards. She had a feeling Mina could take care of herself for now. She had her own problems right now and it was not getting herself killed tonight.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2012)

*The Beer Bunker*

First there was the fight between those two idiots, and now this.  Rasphiel was practically choking on the dust and debris as things just crashed around him.  He didn't expect another attack so soon.  In fact, many unexpected things happened lately and it's simultaneously grating and gratifying.  Grating because he gets caught with his proverbial pants down and gratifying because he at least gets to do something.  In the midst of the commotion, he saw the woman with the sword slashing away at some thugs and firing lightning blasts at them.  Good, she can take care of herself.

More men came flooding in, armed with rifles and wore armored vests.  Like those will save them.  Four goons entered the fray, heading for the source of the commotion, which happened to be the sword-wielding woman.  Before they could fix their attention on him, Rasphiel ran to where the nearest bar stool is, grabbed it, and threw it as hard as he could at one of them.  The bar stool became a barely visible blur as it flew towards the Mafia thug, and a second later, it struck him straight on the chest and sent him flying backwards, eventually hitting a nearby wall.  

Before the other three could turn to Rasphiel, the former angel teleports behind them and punches through two of them with each fist.  The third one quickly spun around to face his assailant, only to be met with a bone-crunching headbutt, which undoubtedly split the man's skull and reduced his brain into a gooey soup.

Rasphiel picks up two of the rifles and wields them in each hand, guns akimbo, and fires a stream of lead at the entrance way to deter other incoming goons.  He runs towards the opening, adrenaline pumping through his veins, and prepared for more mayhem.


----------



## Island (Sep 1, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? the Dynamic Duo!*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

?My ally!? Stella spoke into the cellular device, ?It appears that strange men have arrived at the Beer Bunker and intend to? I do not know what they intend to do. However, my allies Alana and Dirk have engaged them in combat, so perhaps you should return and assist us in-?

Whoops. Stella dropped the phone, and its screen shattered. She never realized how fragile human technology was. She just hoped that Cosmo didn?t think something bad happened to her?

Forgetting the phone, the transcendent decided to scan the battlefield and seek out an opponent. One of these thugs, whoever they were, seemed like a suitable opponent. He had an American flag bandanna and blonde hair with dark sunglasses. Stella wondered why somebody would wear sunglasses indoors but dismissed this as she knew she would soon smack them off his face with a blunt object.

For a brief moment, the transcendent searched for such an object. She needed to find something to levitate into his face: something heavy, something that could do some serious damage. Aha! Fortunately for Stella, Wilhelm personally decorated the Beer Bunker and hung all sorts of random weapons around. She found a mace! Why Wilhelm would hang up a mace is unknown, but she levitated the object from its resting place amongst the rubble and hurled it toward Kieth.

Meanwhile?

*?What the FUCK??* Wilhelm shouted. Somehow he acquired toilet paper and made his way from the bathroom? to find his precious bar in smoldering ruins.

Saint Haven looked around the room and watched various people attack each one. One of these motherfuckers would pay. One of them would have their face split open and stepped on.

But which one??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Bandit Keith and Dirk Stanley
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
In America!

---

A mace flew into Bandit Keith's vision, but was soon blocked by one of his larger robots, who stepped in the way and grabbed it with it's large, metal claws. "Hah! You'll have to do better than that!" He boasted. "*IN AMERICA!*" Bandit Keith lifted up a single finger, and the robot swung it's claws at Stella. "*GO, AMERICAN STRIKE!*"

However, before the mechanical hand of Bandit Keith's large robot could reach Stella, Dirk's very own robot intercepted, blasting and destroying it's hand with a missile from underneath it's cloak. Dirk darted in himself, his shape and body a blur from his extreme speed, and swung his katana. But, this too was blocked by Bandit Keith's second robot. 

"Tell me child," Bandit Keith approached him, a single blonde, bushy eyebrow raised, "are you an *American?* If you are, I may consider not tearing you into tiny *AMERICAN* shreds."

Dirk remained quiet for a moment, blade still clashed with the second robot. This guy was really annoying him now. With all this talk about being American...he was tempted to change his nationality. "Go to Hell." He mumbled and jumped away from the robot, leaving an afterimage in his wake.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

South Saint Haven

Showdown! The final count down​*
Kevin dodged an onslaught of gunfire with ease. His eyesight, with these sunglasses on, improved vastly. The bullets were ease to avoid, and the rockets Cosmo obliterated while they were still airborne. His improvement showed. The gentle to hard pushing beams were now closer to actual lasers. Fast, zapping and smoking, and now able to hit with bone breaking force on even the toughest humans. 

Anything stronger than that, though, Kevin had to rely on the wild speed of laser slinging to zap and disorient or injure. He was like a one man beam machine, walking forward and zapping the living shit out of whatever was near him. One of them snuck up behind Cosmo, aimed a rifle, and discharged a shot at point blank range against the back of his head. Even at night, the combination of the potions had Cosmo rolling at his top durability. The gunshot hit him harmlessly, and Cosmo made a beam roughly strike the stealthy man in the chin, sending him flipping backwards.

Cosmo worked on clearing the streets with absolute calmness. In his mind, the news of Higgin's death replayed in his mind.. and his eyes narrowed.. eyebrows furrowing.. before he started charging, and blasting men harder, their blood curdling screams going ignored by a very pissed off alien super hero.

A man tried to radio for back up, but a beam shot his jaw, shattering it. The mobster hit the ground letting out gurgled cries of agony as Cosmo walked past him, his expression cold and blank. He continued cleaning house until there were no more enemies left in his direct section of the block. 

"Help us! We can't take this guy down!" One of the mobsters screamed. Even when Kevin wasn't dodging he tanked the bullets effortlessly, walking forward as if he was more man than machine. Charging, a beam hit one of the mobster's in the crotch and he flew backwards, ass bouncing off of a car window and shattering it before he landed on the street twitching. 

Now in front of the Beer Bunker at the same time Ras was exiting, he grinned. It seemed the combination of them both was intimidating the men and women, who simply surrendered and ran for it, dropping their weapons. "Oh no the fuck you don't!" Cosmo shouted, before twisting into a flip, glowing even brighter as he started charging, Cosmo unleashed a screaming beam that shot forward like a neon colored glowing bus, blasting the men with sweeping force faster than most of them could ever dream of reacting.

Landing, silently, he stood for a moment.. and then started for the Beer Bunker itself, to deal with whoever got in his way. Lighting a cigarette, Cosmo walked in, smoking it as he said, "Hi bitches. Sorry I'm late. Which one of you assholes are first?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Daimon Masaru - The Fist
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Attack!

--- 

Masaru liked this new kid that arrived. His laser powers were cool, his attitude was refreshing, and he was all colourful and stuff. He would be his opponent. Lighting his fist up in an orange flare of emotion, he charged in, darting towards his new alien foe and...

_*Wham.

*_Flying in, Masaru's fist smashed straight in the side of Cosmo's face - though he held back a little, he didn't want to go full power yet - blasting him into another wall. "*DAIMON MASARU*! He proudly declared once again, this time to Cosmo, "*INVINCIBLE FIGHTING BANCHOU!*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

South Saint Haven

Street Fighter!​*
Kevin's back slammed into a wall, flying through it, only to avoid being buried in a mound of brick by hurtling so fast that he swatted into a car with enough force to lift it off of its tires and send it crashing topsy turvy. Shaking it off, Kevin flipped, landing gently on his feet in a low crouch.

He stood, grinning, his sore mouth slowly healing by the absorption of inner liquid heat. Eyebrows furrowing, he said, "Yer my top of enemy, pal. Just call me The Amazing Cosmo!" That said, the star spangled hero flipped forward, unleashing a zipping forth beam that zapped Masaru's face.. but was surprised when he tanked it, outside of a line of smoke.

Popping his knuckles, Kevin said, "Heh, I've been waiting for an opponent like you. Just my type of foe. Tough as nails. When we finish.. I'll finally be able to blast through durability." Kevin vowed as he began charging, glowing brilliantly in the middle of the street. "Come on!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 1, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana moved swiftly and quickly as she shot a robot with a lightning blast that was clashing with another one of her allies to shut him down. Whoever this blasted person talking about America should beheaded sooner than ever. She had her own problems then dealing with robots right now. A thug cme up to her and shot her. She fall behind a table as the bullets missed her. She got up and throw her scimitar at the thug who fired at him as the scimitar went through his chest. The guy was bleeding from the chest as she use a ball of lightning and shot it at the thug and spand it to take down the other guys around him. She quickly pulled her scimitar out of the guy's chest.

As someone sneaked up behind her she simply guted the guy or women who attacked her behind her. Alana kicked someone as her scimitar went up some one's butt. She needed to help more than just knocked out thugs she needed another oppent right now then this type of slime. She sneeked up on the guy who just punched the guy she met before to help him out, it be even for letting his friend let her used his coat. She tried to slashed the guy who punched her new friend into the wall in the back with her scimitar.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Daimon Masaru - The Fist
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
The Best Foe...And Some Girl

--- 

Masaru raised his fist, eyes glowing with the fire of excitement and anticipation. This was just the type of opponent he'd been waiting for too. The aura around his spread slowly across from his fist and flared around his entire body, enveloping him in a bright orange aura of what seemed to be pixels. "Very well! I will show you what it means to be..."

He ran forward, fists behind his back as he ran. "*A MAN!*" Masaru roared, as he thrusts both his fists forward. However, his punch was rudely interrupted by the appearance of Alana, who attempted to sneak up behind him and slash him. Backflipping out of the way, she landed behind Alana and smashed his fist into her spine, holding back so as to not completely smash it into pieces and kill her.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Jonathan Lo - Shiner
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Apathetic Invasion

--- 

On a bright beam of yellow light, Shiner rode in onto the battlefield, a bored expression upon his face. Before the road of light could impact, the elegant man jumped off, landing on a table and allowed it to fly into the face of one of the Mafia members, sending him flying into a wall. They weren't _his _men, after all.

Sighing, he reached for his rapier. "Good evening, gentlemen. My name is Shiner." He introduced himself apathetically. "I apologize for my lateness, but I'm afraid it couldn't have been helped. I received a phone call from a dear friend of mine, and, well...she just wouldn't stop talking. But, nevertheless, here I am."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 1, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker
*

Alana only heard the crashing of metal that went down her spine it was the throwing knives he hit and not her actual body. She charged the scimitar with lightning and tried to strike the guy she was facing in the waist area. Maybe it was better to find another apponent to face right now. She got into this fight, she doubt she could some how slither out. But she was here to fight as well, she was not backing down just yet. If she was ment to die tonight, so be it. She was thinking damn, she did not want to go flying throw another damn wall. She moved quickly to not to get hit again, she was thinking what a hell of a night this is and a pain in the ass. Another dude who just enter this freaking bar, she was wondering why did everyone in the world annouced their names anyway?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

South Saint Haven 

Showdown! Heroes vs Mafia part two!​*
"I appreciate it, I'll show ya somethin' even higher than that!"  Cosmo bragged, but frowned worriedly when Alana was hit. He could tell the man held back, and let out a relieved sigh. Still, she'd need a potion after this. Cosmo suddenly dashed forward, he wouldn't blast Masaru around. No, he deserved better than that. This was a fight between men! A laser extended from his hand like a light saber, then another, both of them freezing like a bat.

Twisting, Cosmo swung it quickly, before it drew in like glowing boxing gloves. Grinning fiercely, Kevin went to work, having a good ol' slug fest with Daimon Masaru. In the middle of the street he wildly let his fists fly in intricate combinations. The accomplished street fighter didn't battle like a martial artist, but he clearly knew what he was doing.

It was like aura versus aura as Cosmo settled in for what appeared to be more of a boxing match than a fight between heroes. He kept his arms up in a guard, and bobbed and weaved, swinging hard as he kept on Masaru like a veteran hunter. It felt so damn good.. they might have been fighting, but for Kevin it was almost like reliving his past. He was truly thankful that he ran into this person.

No, this man.

"Let's do this again, man, without the whole save the world shit bugging us!" Kevin exclaimed, excitement in his eyes as he dug into his favorite activity.. a good ol' fashioned slug fest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Daimon Masaru - The Fist
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
The Best Foe II

--- 

Masaru weaved in between the punches expertly. Like his opponent, he too was not a martial artist, but a street fighter, whose skills were honed by years and years of fights and various gang wars. He was never particularly graceful or very fast, but his monster like strength and endurance more than made up for it.

Parrying his punches, Masaru kept a careful stance, watching Cosmo's movements very carefully. He was pretty sure even with his durability, a punch from this guy might hurt. And that was saying something. 

_*Slam.

*_A punch made contact with Daimon Masaru, sending him sliding back slightly.

"Let's do this again, man, without the whole save the world shit bugging us!" Kevin exclaimed, excitement in his eyes as he dug into his favorite activity.. a good ol' fashioned slug fest.

"Yeah! Now you're talking!" Masaru responded, wiping some blood away from the side of his mouth and racing back in, dodging to the side from a swing and responding to his previous blow by punching Cosmo once again.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 1, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

A memorable opponent​*
Welp, THAT one hurt. He almost felt guilty for enjoying this so much. Saving the world was supposed to be this boring.. dutiful thing.. and yet, here he was having the time of his life. He then realized his friends might be fighting for their lives, though, and a serious expression crossed his face.

It was time to finish this.

Hangaku, despite her bitching and bossy ways, was a good teacher. Whenever Kevin wasn't watching her bounce bounce jiggle bounce, he was actually paying attention. She nudged the faucet that let Kevin top into his galaxy of potential. Just a speck, but.. it helped. He felt an odd energy fill him, like the last time he was meditating.

"Sorry about this.. I hope you can find a new reason to fight.. after this. You shouldn't be anyone's lackey!" Kevin cried. His body was aching from the blows they exchanged. Fuck this guy was strong! His entire body was sore from the walloping strikes that he was sure would've broken a normal man to pieces. A solid strike to Masaru's chest was done.. he couldn't bring himself to deliver this defense passing blow to his face. It just seemed low. Brightness filled the street as if a miniature star erupted. It was blindingly bright, but there was a warm, spiritual peacefulness to it.

Yanking his fist back.. Kevin stumbled.. but didn't fall.. panting. His whole body was shouting at him to fall over.. and he was sure the potions were starting to run dry now. It didn't help that fixing his wounds and such drained even more of the liquid's heat. He tucked a hand against the roof of the car.. his finishing blow mastered at last.

"...Thank you... Kevin offered to Masaru before his head sank. His eyelids drooped, following suit, and Kevin teetered over...


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 1, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana stepped back through the hole in the wall of the bar and noticed a guy with a rapier. She may have one more fight in her before passing out. She was up for a sword match as her friend thinking she caught his name was Amazing something. She did not really hard the rest of his name Shiner. She jumped on the table as she unsheathed her scimitar in front of this Shiner dude. She made the signal with her hand to bring it with his own sword as well against her own sword. She wanted to know how good he was with swords to learn something from him in the end of this fight. Her emotinonal eyes met his with what type of emotinal this person had as well none or something close to means of fighting. She was ready when this Shiner guy attacks her with his rapier.


----------



## Island (Sep 1, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm - the Dynamic Duo!*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Cosmo and Dirk to the rescue! And what?

*YOU! YOU'RE NEXT!* somebody called to Keith.

Now Wilhelm! 

Before Stella could do anything, Wilhelm rushed by with a very large building column and swung it at Keith and his underlings like a baseball bat. Stella, eager to help, decided it was best for her to attack as well. She searched and found a semi-stable bar chair, levitated it and then another. Two bar chairs, she figured, would suffice for her purposes.

Using her telekinetic powers, she chucked the bar chairs and then a nearby table at Keith and his underlings after Wilhelm completed his assault.

She figured that she and Wilhelm could make excellent partners. Wilhelm, she noted, had super strength and presumably super endurance. This meant that he would make a good melee and close combat fighter. Meanwhile, Stella possessed telekinesis and other forms of psychic powers. This made her a good ranged fighter that could provide support for when Wilhelm got himself in trouble. 

Meanwhile, Dirk and her other allies could assault Keith and hopefully somebody would put him down for good. Then they could go for the next opponent and clear the Beer Bunker of? whoever these people where.

To be honest, Stella didn?t even know what a ?mafia? was; just they caused a lot of problems for the city and constantly attacked her and her allies when they made contact with them. In a way, she figured, they were like hostile aliens ? something that Stella and her people were all too familiar with.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2012)

*The Beer Bunker - Currently trying to get out*

Rasphiel proceeds to make his way through the entrance.  The place still shook here and there, and small debris fell from the cracked ceiling.  The smoke still obscured sometimes, but it was manageable.  He could still see the shadowy outlines of three figures and Rasphiel decides to fire on them before they do the same to him.  After several bursts of rifle fire, they went down.  He kept on moving forward, and kept in mind his ability to phase through objects.  There isn't much cover to use in this place, so he had to rely on his barely used power.  

Rasphiel heard the footsteps of more troops, frantically running judging by how loud and frequent they are.  They were getting closer and closer.  He has to time this just right.  When he heard them getting very near to his position, he activated his intangibility.  

One second passes...

Five men arrived in front of Rasphiel and shoot him.  The bullets merely went through the former angel.  He fires back, taking three of them down and severely injuring two.

Two seconds...

Rasphiel runs forward again, ignoring the injured men.  Two other goons come, and die when he riddles their bodies with bullets.  Six more came right behind them, and one threw a grenade.

Three seconds...

The grenade explodes, not affecting the intangible man in the slightest.  He rushes towards the Mafia troops, guns blazing and kills half of them with his rifles.  The others desperately fired on him without effect.

Four seconds...

Now out of ammo, Ras decides to use his gun as clubs and swung them at the heads of the three remaining survivors.  Hearing the satisfying snap-crunch sounds as his blows collided, Ras decides to keep going forward.

Five seconds has passed and he drops his intangible act, along with his now useless weapons.  Again, he picks up the ones left behind by his enemies.  He needs to keep moving.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Jonathan Lo - Shiner
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Apathetic Invasion II

--- 

Jonathan regarded his assailant with a bored expression on his face. Was this girl one of their team? Sure seemed like it. Spunky, but not too smart. Kind of like the laser guy he met before who decided to fire a huge laser at him. This one, however, was coming at him battered and bruised. He wasn't sure whether or not she was admirable or stupid. He decided to go with the latter.

Shiner had never been one for honor in battle, or pointless bravado. Such concepts were lost upon him, and he never cared for them anyway. He flanked to the side of Alana's charge and lunged into her side with his rapier, the tip of the blade emitting a blinding golden light.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2012)

As Ras was about to run ahead, he heard more commotion, this time behind him.  It was where he came from and it sounds like plenty of fighting went on.  At first, he thought those idiots can just fend for themselves, but then he remembered he needed to see more of what this "team" offered.  Besides, why should he be stuck with the unimportant scumbags while the others hogged the bigger people?  It just didn't seem right.  Rasphiel places his confiscated pistols inside his coat pocket, grabs two of the dead bodies lying around, and heads back to the Bunker.  

After several moments of sprinting, he returned to the place where he originally ran from and saw the sword wielding woman fight with some other man, who also wielded a blade, its tip glowing with light.  He didn't seem to take note of Rasphiel's presence and the fallen angel decides to take advantage.  Rasphiel chucks both corpses at the light-emitting swordsman as hard as he could, hoping it would leave him open for a more lethal attack...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2012)

Bandit Keith and Dirk Stanley
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
An American War

---

Bandit Keith's two robots came in the way of the chairs and tables thrown by Stella, shielding the American from the attack. The table, however, did cause a small dent on one of them upon impact with their sturdy bodies. With Willhelm, they were not quite as lucky, as the pillar caused an even larger dent in the other one.

The American drew two cards from his pockets and sliced them through the air, attaching themselves to the machines' arms, and slowly morphing them I to bigger, darker robots. On their back were two large tube looking things, cackling with electricity, and on their chests were dark cannons.

Dirk grimaced slightly. "Oh Jesus Christ," he muttered under his breath, "This sucks." He leaped out of the way as one of them slammed their fists into the ground, causing the Beer Bunker a mighty rumble. The barrels installed in the back of th other robot began to glow brightly, as did the cannons, unleashing a large beam of energy at then.

"You are right. It does suck for you," Keith agreed, nodding, before grinning his smirk again, "In *AMERICA.*"

Dirk, having manages to anticipate this, dodged out of the way, and moved in on a robot with his katana and swung, cutting open it's arm. Then he quickly moved out of the way so as to not get swatted.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 1, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana blocked his sword with her scimitar, she made her lightning throw her sword as their swords clash. She took adavantage of her attack when two dead bodies were thrown at Shiner. She did a lower cut to slash at his balls. She did not know how a super hero/villian could take to their jewels. She move quickly to get ready to block another attack from Shiner. She was keeping the electricity around her sword. She had a feeling she could release it at any point during this battle. She was thinking she needed to aim for him, the only thing she came up use the lightning with her blood to make the lightning even stronger to shock this dude. She would keep that in mind while she dance with dude.


----------



## Island (Sep 1, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm - the Dynamic Duo*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Somebody once told Stella that a good defense was a good offense, or was it the other way around? Was it that a good defense was a good offense? At this point, she couldn?t remember, and it wasn?t really important. The point of this analogy, she thought to herself, was to convey the idea that she was perfectly capable of protecting both herself and Wilhelm so that they may both live to see another day. Her psychic powers allowed her to produce force fields which deflected most basic attacks. By closing her eyes and concentrating on herself and Wilhelm, she created two small bubbles that engulfed them.

Wilhelm wondered in amazement what was going on around him. He went to touch the barrier, and energy pulsed from the spot which his finger connected. He had never seen such a thing, and looked around. He noticed that Stella had one too and quickly put two and two together.

*Boooom!*

The machines? blasts hit against Stella?s barriers. They dissolved but successfully deflected the blast. 

When the smoke cleared, Wilhelm hopped out toward one of Keith?s huge black war machines. In his hands, he held his legendary halberd, Hellbringer. Rumor says that it was forged by monstrous demons and stolen by Wilhelm when he besieged the Fifth Circle of Hell over three hundred years ago. Some compare the demonic enchantment to adamantium; it creates blades so sharp that it can slice through metal like butter and is nearly impossible to break.

Saint Haven used this weapon when he knew it was time to kick some serious ass and take names.

*?FUCK YOU, BUDDY!?* Wilhelm thrashed Hellbringer at one of the bots, *?AND YOUR FUCKING ROBOTS.?*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Jonathan Lo - Shiner
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
The Light Bringer

--- 

Shiner didn't move from his spot as the two corpses flew towards him. Instead, he simply kicked them away from the side, lighting up his foot with pure light. And then he was greeted by...the same girl, now attempting to castrate him. "_Really...such a crude and inefficient tactic._" He thought, jumping into the air to evade her swipe and noting as her scimitar cackled with electricity that she could manipulate lightning. 

In the air, he sheathed his rapier, deciding this woman simply wasn't worth the effort and that she'd only dirty his rapier. Jonathan crossed his arms in an x formation, back of hands facing his face. His palms emitted a blinding light, growing larger until it became an orb of light. From it, several streams of light branched off from it, firing towards Alana.

"_Pick off the weakling first,_" he decided in his head, "_I'll deal with the real threat after she's finished._"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Out of the Toilet

---

Alexander finally managed to gain access to toilet paper, and quickly hurried out of the bathroom, into what almost looked like a warfield. What seemed to be members of the Mafia, Willhelm, Stella, Dirk, some American looking guy and a bunch of robots were duking it out outside, whilst inside (as strictly speaking, a single wall still stood)...

Alana, Ras and another guy in the air, firing what appeared to be streams of light at them. However, Jonathan noticed him too mid-fire, and directed some towards him as well. Closing his right eye, he dodged the attacks, predicting their course and route with his left precognition eye, which was now glowing it's signature red.

"Alexander Fortis," the Major introduced himself, taking out his pair of adamantine sabres and unsheathing them, "Wrath."

Jonathan smiled, landing on a table and taking out his rapier. "Jonathan Lo. Shiner."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Bandit Keith and Dirk Stanley
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
The Ultimate Machine

---

The enchanted halberd Hellbringer tore through the arm of the second of Bandit Keith's black war machines. With a mighty clang, it dropped to the ground and dissipated into the air. "Not bad..." the American grinned and before he could open his mouth again...

"Don't you dare say in America." Dirk moved in silently and cut off the other arm of the robot with his katana in a quick swoop and slash. However, before he could attack again, the other robot closed in and swung it's huge fist at Dirk, forcing him to jump away once again, back to Willhelm and Stella. Sawtooth, having finished with his corner of mooks, walked over to Dirk too, cloak torn off.

"Twenty Six Percent Energy Left." It said rather slowly.

"Good enough."

"*In America.*" Bandit Keith said, and chucked a card at the first war machine - the one who was missing arms. Slowly, it transformed, growing smaller, and then flatter before...becoming a large menacing shield, a malefic glow surrounding it. The second war machine picked it up in it's large clunky hands. Another card quickly attached to it, and the other arm morphed slowly into a big morningstar. "Good morning..."

Bandit Keith struck a pose and punched the air. "*IN AMERICA!*"


----------



## Island (Sep 2, 2012)

*?AGAIN!?* Wilhelm commanded. 

In actuality, Wilhelm never wielded a halberd in combat during his mortal lifetime. Halberds, he learned, were weapons developed the 14th century when pikemen and later professional armies, became popular in Europe. They were primarily used by Switzerland and surrounding states, and their most noted use was when a Swiss soldier killed Charles the Bold, Duke of Burgundy in battle in the 1470s. Eventually, halberds fell out of disuse for most of Europe shortly after the Thirty Years? War when gunpowder and the flintlock musket became popular. In places where gunpowder wasn?t as effective or where magical enchantments and made traditional weapons just as good, halberds, axes, maces, and long swords were still popular. This was especially true for Wilhelm; his super strength allowed him to wield any of these weapons without drag, and their enchantments made them all but indestructible.

Ah, the Middle Ages. They brought Wilhelm back.

Meanwhile, Stella figured that it was time to go on the offensive. Although she didn?t have halberds or other cool weapons, she could keep throwing things at Keith and his machines and provide support for Dirk and Wilhelm. She figured this would be the best course of action, but she needed something stronger. Either that or she needed to find a weak spot. The mace she chucked earlier barely dented the robot, so she either needed to attack Keith himself, find something much deadlier to throw, or both.

Aha!

?Wilhelm, my friend!? Stella shouted ?Prepare your body!?

*?MY BODY IS READY.?*

All of a sudden, Wilhelm began to float, and Stella flung him across the air like a rock on a catapult. He soared over Keith?s robot dragging his halberd beneath him like a rack and then swung upwards when he approached Keith. If he aimed everything right, and he usually did, his halberd would slice clean through this robot's head and then uppercut across Keith's chest.

Hopefully, if anything went wrong, Dirk could provide support for Wilhelm in enemy territory!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Bandit Keith and Dirk Stanley
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Team-Work

---

Bandit Keith rose his arms above his head, and his robot followed, blocking the halberd with it's shield before it could slice through the war machine's head. Next he swung his arm around in a punch-motion, and the robot followed...though, the morning-star fell short of hitting Willhelm, and instead it's arm was rammed into him instead. The American barked with laughter. "You can't defeat me with such a stupid move!" He said, not knowing that if he had raise his arms a second later, he would be almost dead on the ground right now.

Dirk took this opportunity to close the distance between himself and Keith. His sunglasses glinted in the light, and he raised his katana upwards. Keith's eyes widened slightly, and he raised his fist for the war machine to strike Dirk, but...

"I've got this, bro." Sawtooth said and blasted the robot with a barrage of missiles, before enlarging it's fists and slamming it's shield, sending it sliding backwards. Sheathing it's missile storage, it gave Dirk a thumbs up and a nod.

"Thanks." Dirk said, and swung. The sword cut deep into Bandit Keith's chest, and he grunted under the pain. "Aren't you..." he grinned, "forgetting something?" The American gestured behind Dirk. "No." Bro replied and clicked his fingers. From the rubble of the Beer Bunker, his rocket board charged into the battle and slammed into Bandit Keith, sending him flying.

"Now!" He called to Stella and Willhelm.


----------



## Island (Sep 2, 2012)

It was time. Some cultures preferred impalement. Others preferred the stake. However, Wilhelm enjoyed good old fashion head smashing. It involved taking a blunt object, or even a sharp one if he wanted to make it excruciatingly painful, and using it to shatter the skull. Often times, this wouldn?t kill the victim instantly but rather leave them to bleed out on the ground. However, they sometimes lost consciousness since hitting somebody in the head too hard did that. This mostly occurred on the battlefield when Wilhelm didn?t have the time or the patience to put in just enough force to smash in somebody?s head and leave them awake.

Keith flew toward Wilhelm at just the right speed for the latter to swing down his mighty halberd and take off his head. However, that wasn?t desirable for Wilhelm. He remembered that only cowards and French people (often synonymous) decapitated their opponents and even went as far as inventing a device to do it for them!

No, Wilhelm wanted something much sweeter.

With a swing of his mighty arm, the great man bashed his elbow toward Keith?s back when he flew by, hoping for a spine-shattered crack, put both hands on his halberd, and swung down toward the American?s head with as much force as possible.

?Wait! Stop!? Stella screamed, ?Do not cut down this man! He deserves a fair trial by a jury of his (American) peers!?

Bah, the judicial system. Back in Wilhelm?s day, they didn?t have democracy or court of law. Whatever the king said went! If he wanted you dead, you'd be dead!

Whatever. Wilhelm?s halberd fell short of Keith?s skull and just barely sliced through his bandanna.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

All across the city

Every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end~​*
He underestimated the mafia. More than anything, just how cruel and meticulous they could be. Masaru was panting as he detained yet another explosion. Someone was toying with him. He hated being toyed with. He knew this was to keep him from assisting his allies, but what else could he do? With each explosion that he sent off into the night sky.. another clue appeared.. threatening to make enough place blast apart.

Masaru was left running. He tagged many places, but he had to hoof it after teleporting. He was pacing back and forth on a rooftop, trying to figure out the latest puzzle. It had a randomized date, set by aligning different numbers with astrological counterparts. If decoded and the paper was folded in a certain fashion, it showed a precise time. The way he folded it also had parts of the astrological animals shape into a place. City Hall! Masaru put it all together in mere seconds, and Masaru was off. 

Disappearing, he materialized at the place that was being reconstructed. Hopping over the police tape, Masaru swung his legs over and entered a small building. City Hall was full of men with guns. He was panting and sweating.. and this seemed to be the last place. Masaru saved countless lives that night from the explosions.. and he, was, pissed.

Dashing in, his used his time manipulation, sparingly now, and dodged a wave of bullets with eerie precision. His batons snapped bones as Masaru relentlessly beat on the criminals. The poor fools didn't even realize they were about to be blown apart! Leaping, and rolling as a rocket was fired at him, Masaru teleported it into the night sky by releasing it out of the beacon he had placed on a rooftop. It went flying out, exploding with a noisy boom. The other explosions he had to chuck himself with extreme force to avoid blowing the building to bits.

Masaru was in the man's face in less than a second, beating the last conscious mobster relentlessly in the face with a baton. He then leaped, his foot pushing off of a wall, and threw his other baton upward. It was near the top of the wall that was being reconstructed. Grabbing it, Masaru realized he was nearly out of time.

Leaping through his own teleportation beacon, Masaru jumped, hopping as high as he could into the air and chucked the explosive that thankfully wasn't touch sensitive. Then, something seemed wrong. In his rush he failed to realize that this one was a different time. It'd destroy the entire block! Using time manipulation and wincing, he lunged, flipping off of the roof as the explosion went off. He turned at the last moment, opened a hand, and engulfed the discharging explosion. It went off on the bay, on a floaty that was a beacon he had arranged for getting to Hero Island without invading it. 

The explosion released, it made the water splash loudly, and a massive detonation that the majority of the city could see, and all could hear, went off.. waves of water rising high.. before spreading.

Exhausted, Masaru fell to his hands and knees.. panting.. his head hanging. He saved the city... and even then... he couldn't rest. His head didn't hurt as much as it did when he tried to doubled the time manipulation's improvements.. he stood, wearily, and forced it down.. to appear wherever it was Goku was.. hoping he wasn't doing so to be blown apart.
_
"I won't let them.. destroy this city.. Higgins. I swear it."_ Masaru declared to himself, pissed at the mafia toying with him, and the lives of countless citizens.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 2, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana noticed someone saved her ass and noticed it was the guy who pissed her off earlier. She had a feeling in this room that everyone saw her as a weaklig or a freaking under dog. She made a ball of lightning at the end of her sword. If she could control it as a volley ball or beach ball. She may have a chance of striking this Shiner. She had to make it stronger to make sure it stops his heart or close to it. She had a feeling someone would come along and restart it. She made it move so more blood would come out of her hand and drip on to the sword to give it more power. Alana did not cared about the dangers about this as the ball of lightning grew at the end of her Scimitar. She remind herself not to hit the Major as she throw the ball of lightning in the air to control it by her Scimitar to see if it hit this Shiner guy as she aimed at him, this was not her only trick with lightning as she tried to hit Shiner with her lightning ball.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Jonathan Lo - Shiner
> Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
> The Light Bringer
> 
> ...





Alisdragon said:


> *Alana McKendricks-Rogue
> The Beer Bunker*
> 
> Alana noticed someone saved her ass and noticed it was the guy who pissed her off earlier. She had a feeling in this room that everyone saw her as a weaklig or a freaking under dog. She made a ball of lightning at the end of her sword. If she could control it as a volley ball or beach ball. She may have a chance of striking this Shiner. She had to make it stronger to make sure it stops his heart or close to it. She had a feeling someone would come along and restart it. She made it move so more blood would come out of her hand and drip on to the sword to give it more power. Alana did not cared about the dangers about this as the ball of lightning grew at the end of her Scimitar. She remind herself not to hit the Major as she throw the ball of lightning in the air to control it by her Scimitar to see if it hit this Shiner guy as she aimed at him, this was not her only trick with lightning as she tried to hit Shiner with her lightning ball.



Rasphiel saw the man nonchalantly kicking away the two corpses while parrying an attack aimed to...castrate him soon afterwards.  Really, castration?  While dirty fighting like that might be useful against your average thug, anyone worth a damn would guard themselves against such tactics.  

The light-wielding swordsman treated the woman pretty dismissively from the looks of it, as if he's dealing with some loud buzzing insect, and fired off streams of light at her.  The woman in return emitted a ball of lightning from her sword.  

_Now should be my chance._

Rasphiel decided to teleport directly behind the man, fist tightly balled up, and aimed a punch directly for his spine.  Three teleports didn't seem to drain him nearly as much as before, so if the punch hits, he could inflict serious damage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiner and Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Four way Fight

--- 

The punch struck...but didn't hit Shiner's spine, instead making contact with a barrier of solid light. Under the pressure of Ras' fist, it shattered immediately, and Shiner jumped away immediately from his two assailants in order to address his newest 'problem' - the lightning ball, still following him. Lazily, he rose up his other hand and fired a beam of light, piercing through the projectile and exploding it prematurely.

He turned to face the fallen angel. "Really...," he sighed and shook his head, "did you really not expect me to protect my blind-spot?" Perhaps Shiner overestimated his intelligence. Not that it was his brains or tactics that ever impressed him in the first place; it was his power. "*Overlight*." He uttered, raising his hands into the sky. The heavens flashed for a brief second, and...

...nothing happened.

"My victory has already been decided." He smiled, but quickly dropped it when Wrath soon appeared in front of him, having moved in when he used his 'attack'. Their blades clashed, and a flash of light burst around the room as steel met adamantine.

"Not quite." Wrath replied. "I'm not sure what you did, but my eye told me it's something terrible. I'm afraid I can't let you continue."

Jonathan smiled. "Then try to stop me, Fortis."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 2, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker
*

Alana noticed that he did not take out the whole lightning ball as it still had some sparks to it. She quickly turn it into lightning to strike at Shiner in the back. She noticed that the heavens flashed aboved her and she had a feeling that something bad happen. She quickly moved to slash shiner in the back with her  Scimitar. She moved away quickly from Shiner, she had to protect herself from what was going to happen or help stop what in the world that was coming. She let someone else attack Shiner before she attacked again. She was starting to feel woozy from the blood lost, she kept her vision steady, she did not cared if she had to fight this guy drunk style.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiner and Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Four way Fight II

--- 

Shiner sighed and side-stepped the lightning blast, and parried Alana as she attempted to attack him from behind. "Were you not listening to what I said before?" He frowned, turning around. "I said it's useless to attack me from behind." Jonathan repeated apathetically, noting that the girl's movements were getting sluggish. Not that they were particularly refined before. 

Before he could move on to strike, Wrath attacked from behind, forcing Shiner to momentarily focus his attention to him. The two swordsman engaged in another fast-paced round of fencing, their movements almost a blur to those watching. A lunge was made for Alex's head, but he quickly dodged it. Wrath followed with a slash, which Shiner blocked.

"You're good." Jonathan said distastefully. He hated it when they were good.

"I know I am." Wrath responded.

From the corner of his eye, Jonathan could make out Alana attempt to sneak behind him attack - would she ever learn? He pushed Wrath back slightly with a shove, coated his hand in hard light and smacked Alana across the face, sending her flying across the room and crashing into the ground.

"Pests," Shiner shrugged and went back to swordfighting. "She really shouldn't have tried to attack me when she was so worn out and battered."


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Shiner and Wrath
> Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
> Four way Fight
> 
> ...



So, the asshole has a shield.  This complicates things and with the arrival of the other one, the situation got more complicated.  Rasphiel decides to let the other two engage each other in combat for a while, in order to see what's supposed to be his ally can do.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Shiner and Wrath
> Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
> Four way Fight II
> 
> ...



It seems the woman, again, chose the wrong moment to strike and paid for it dearly.  She appears to be the least intelligent member of this wreck of a team.  As for the two dueling combatants in front of him, they appeared to be reasonably well-matched against each other.  Both were moving fast, almost too fast to track.  

_I suppose I could make another move again._

Rasphiel teleports again, this time near his opponent's left side.  

"Don't forget I'm still here, asshole," he said, hoping to draw his attention.  

With an impassive expression, Rasphiel waits for him to attack again in return.

_Come on, try and cut me, or blast me with your light show._

With phasing, it's always about the timing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 2, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

As Alana went flying she tipped over a bar table before she hit the ground. She was knocked out cold. In her mind this was the end as her scimitar fell from her hand. At least she acheived her death wish. To her no one would save her ass again. She felt like a failure for being knock out like this as she just lie there just thinking this world is nothing but hell to her and it would never change at all. You lived life one day and the next you will going to die. Her mind went through some memories that she know too well but did not cared abot them. Her mind went blank as she tried to rest and tried not to think about nothing to set to live while you were dieing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiner and Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Attack

--- 

Wrath noticed Ras teleport behind Shiner and smiled. Pushing on, he renewed his attacks with more strength behind each blow, with the intention of forcing Shiner backwards. A red aura begun to manifest around Wrath. "_Come on..._"

Shiner grimaced under the pressure. This was getting bad for him. He could try and address the enemy behind him, but then he'd get cut down. Or he could attempt to focus on him, but that would mean dropping his guard against Alana (he was not aware she was unconscious) and Ras. 

In one hand, he created an orb of bright white light. "_Best to get some distance for now..._" He noted, and expanded the orb, releasing it in a flashbang-like explosion and blinding Alex. 

"_Shit!_" Alex quickly closed his other eye too, before the light could affect him too much. Bright light was his precognition eye's main weakness.

While the duo were distracted by the light, Shiner hopped on onto a wall and grinned. "And now it begins." The sky flashed a bright light once more, and slowly, a large white orb of light the size of a room dropped out of the sky, onto the battlefield. He took a deep breath and concentrated. "*Bringer of Light: Absolute Defense.*" An orb of light appeared on his chest, and slowly began to emit several smaller rays of light, before completely covering Jonathan's front in a spiral of light.

On instinct, Alex ran out of the way, using his ears to hear the sound of the attack. He jumped outside the Beer Bunker just in time as the orb of light dropped behind them, making a smooth, neat spherical crater where it landed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2012)

His opponent did indeed attack, but not in the manner he expected.  The bastard unleashed some orb of light, which then exploded into blinding brightness.  

_Fuck, my eyes!_

With both his eyes now tightly shut, Rasphiel blindly ran to the other side of the battleground, hopefully evading the incoming attack, a big one judging by its sound.  It struck moments later, making a crash that reverberated throughout the Bunker, much like an artillery shell striking the ground.

Opening his eyes again, Rasphiel still can't see all that well.  Bright spots filled his vision, and were only gradually fading.

_Shit, this is bad.  That son of a bitch might actually kill us if this keeps up._


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

Light! Dear, sweet, LIGHT! Cosmo's Spinach~​*










 


Hmm. Sleeping felt good. Seriously. He had a headache, and the sniffles. So what if it wasn't really cold yet? So what if it was leaning more towards warm than cool for a regular human? Fucking chilly night weather. He hated it. It was nap time now. He earned it. Not like he could fight much right now.. he could barely move around.. much less grab his potion. Grunting, Kevin blinked as light filled him. It wasn't the same as heat, and so, there was no regeneration.. but it did power him up like a battery.

"FUCK! YEAH!" Kevin cheered as he sprung up, flexing, his tilted back whilst roaring. His energy was shooting through the roof.. he felt like he could fly. Never had he felt this much light this up close. It put bulbs or those highway car lights to shame. Flexing still, Kevin exhaled, and stood.

"Now.. let's.." Cosmo started as he surveyed the battlefield. That was.. not good. Where'd that crater come from? Wincing.. he checked his belt. Two of each potions left.. and three healing ones for the less.. well.. alien team mates.

"Al'! Catch!" Kevin shouted, tossing one of the vials with clear liquid in his direction. In his semi-blinded state the vial lightly bonked the back of Alex's head and spiraled, landing neatly on the swordsman's arm from sheer luck.

Now to decide who needed the second one most. His eyes traveled amongst the surviving team mates.. and spotted Alana. Rushing over, he tilted her head back, and let her mouth hang open. "Drink up," Pouring it down her throat, he let Alana be for now, and stood. It'd take a while for the healing to quick in. It wasn't quite an insta-fix, and needed to work through the person's system first. She'd still be down for a bit, probably.. she looked pretty roughed up.

He then spotted Jonathon, and groaned. "You again!" Shaking it off, he faced Alex, "What's the plan, Al'?!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiner and Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Plan?

--- 

Alex sighed, stuffing the potion inside his pocket and opening his eyes slowly. When did Cosmo get here anyway? "Plans are like buses," Wrath said, "sometimes they just don't come when you need one." He had no clue what to do yet. Aside from light manipulation, Alex didn't have a very good scope of Shiner's abilities, or his limitations. All they could do was dodge.

He took out his gun, a classy, sleak revolver. Very stylish, but not quite as practical as some of the modern gunds around. Not that he cared. Taking aim, he shot at Shiner...but what came out wasn't a bullet. Or rather, it _was _a bullet, but surrounding and trailing behind it was a small stream of red light, boosting it's speed.

Shiner's eyes widened ever so slightly in surprise, but he didn't move. Instead, the bullet hit him in the chest and...the aura dissipated immediately, as the bullet bounced off harmlessly, being deflected by his armour.

"Huh," Alex blinked, "_that's_ new."

"Indeed. I wasn't informed about that," Jonathan replied, "but then again, the people working on the dossiers in this city are very incompetent. Red Hunter is very lax in regards to information."

"Seems like he has some kind of shield," Wrath holstered his revolver away, "Cosmo, provide a distraction with your lasers. You too, Alana. Ras and I will strike from behind."

As Wrath finished explaining, two more orbs of light dropped from the sky...

"*NOW!*"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Battle Not Over

---

Dirk folded away his rocket board and smiled slightly. That wasn't nearly as hard as he thought it'd be. His, along with Willhelm and Stella's, moment of victory was, however, cut short as Bandit Keith's war machine emerged from the rubble, shield and morning-star still in hand. 

"God dammit." He muttered.

Quick as a flash, and leaving an after-image where he once stood, Bro rushed off, suddenly appearing behind the robot with almost ninja-like speed and stealth. A flash of metal glistened in the night as he rose his sword for a slash, but the attack was blocked by his shield. Though adamantine, his katana could only leave a small dent mark in it's shield, as Dirk once again jumped away, releasing his rocket board in the air at the same time to land upon.

The robot turned to face Stella and Willhelm. It's eyes flashed, and the dark cannon began to glow an ominous shade of purple, cackling with black electricity as an orb soon grew within it. With a thunderous sound, the robot released the orb, sending it flying towards them, grazing the ground around it as it moved.

"_Shit, if they get hit by that..._" Dirk quickly put his rockets onto full blast and flew in to try and get them out of the way.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 2, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
The Beer Bunker*

Alana felt something going on with her body as she could open her eyes and stood up as whoever gave her something to heal she was in this person's debt. She quickly grabbed her scimitar and sheathed it. She heard make a distraction with a guy named Cosmo. She made distraction of lightning strikes at the same time as Cosmo did to help take down Shiner. To her these were her friends that did not leave her behind that was awkward to her, as she continue with the distraction with her lightning blasts at Shiner that looked more like snakes striking instead of normal lightning blasts. As a few more balls of light came crashing down it was a perfect timing to strike Shiner at the same time as everybody else did to combined their powers.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

They call him Cosmo!​*

"Pushy, pushy~! Shoot this, shoot that. Some things never change!" Kevin joked. Focusing, he started glowing. He could only do so much at one time. Popping a cork, Kevin tilted his head back, and chugged down red bubbling liquid. Body warmed.. and beginning to heal slowly.. he pondered who to use the last potion on. There was Ras.. but he didn't seem injured so much as needing a quick picker upper.

He decided to entrust Ras with it anyway. If these orbs created those craters, he wouldn't be making it out of that with his vials intact. Setting them in a safe spot, he tossed one to Ras, "Yo, Mr. Bad ass! Catch!" 

Ducking, Kevin rocketed off with a mighty laser blast after charging, rolling his hands in a smooth circle.. Kevin pointed a finger. It seemed like Jonathon couldn't move right now.. Perfect. A little revenge for his earlier humiliation at the man's hands. 

"Hey asshole! Remember me?! The names Cosmo!" Kevin shouted, his fingertip glowing.. until a laser with an eerie ghostly glow was fired off.. hitting uselessly against Jonathon's protective armor. Another, unseen blast of force struck Jonathon's ethereal self, however, with enough oomph for his physical self to feel it. It resembled a sharper stinging ki blast, in practice.

Kevin then looked up, and crossed his arms, to tank the orb nearest to his group of allies. It immediate with off with incredibly destructive force. His enhanced durability, along with it being partially light, were the only things that allowed Cosmo to not be completely obliterated. However, several bones snapped, and blood erupted from his body. Kevin descended, back landing hard on the ground.

Collapsing, wincing, as blood poured into his left eye.. Kevin looked up.. his uniform tattered. "...That's...one down.." Masaru said, panting, as he lifted himself on a shaking arm. He crashed down, body bleeding, but healing with the enhanced heat. The second orb! "Fuck..!! Move!" Kevin demanded of his body.. grimacing. 

Aiming... weakly... he unleashed a huge beam, at the right angle to set off the orb before it could become a hindrance to his allies, who were on attack duty. Groaning, Kevin's forehead hit the street. Everything hurt. His ears were ringing. Some of his bones were broken, and his body bleeding. Fuck it hurt. This was the second time since he started this hero thing that he wanted to give up. Fuck this, he was rich. Why was he going through this bullshit?! The spoiled brat in him whined. However, a softer, more mature part of himself.. knew that he had to rise to the occasion. Z's words struck his core. He.. would become a great hero.. someday. 












Growling, he slowly stood, charging brightly as he wobbled to the potions.. uncorking a light one.. and chugging it down.. his eyes blank.. to showcase his barely conscious state. Shining brightly, he was panting.. ignoring the nerve wracking pain, to focus, and lift his hands. Were it not for the heat potion, he'd already be down and out. He owed Cliff.. his life, and then some.

"Go for it!" Kevin screamed, before unleashing lasers with flawless trajectory. It'd never get in the way of Alex or Ras, and simply zipped by, shooting solely at Jonathon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> *Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?
> 
> South Saint Haven
> 
> ...



Rasphiel heard someone call to him, and tossed something his way.  His vision is still a bit spotty from the light orb blast, but he saw well enough that he is able to catch it.  It appeared to be a potion of sorts and evidently, is expected to drink it.  

Seeing no reason to ignore an unexpected boon, Rasphiel uncorked the thing, and drank the liquid inside.  As soon as it went down his throat, he felt revitalized and energized.  His vision returned to complete clarity, and his entire body felt electrified by its effects.  Everything is back to full strength.  Physical power, angelic power, everything.  He can teleport eight times again.

However, these people obviously should have some plan in mind, and he guessed he should at least give them a chance to enact it.


----------



## Island (Sep 2, 2012)

Stella calculated. That rocket board (thing?) wouldn?t make it in time. Both she and Wilhelm would be blown to smithereens. However, Stella had a counter for this. Her force fields were almost impregnable and allowed her to escape fatal attacks unscathed. Before, she used them to block minor blows from Keith and his war machines. They only used a small amount of energy. Now was the time to show her true power. A rocket that large looked like it could destroy her, Wilhelm, and the Beer Bunker if the attack wasn?t stopped.

The transcendent shut her eyes and concentrated. Her head began to pulse mildly, but she ignored it.

*BOOOOOM!*

A light blue force field appeared around her and Wilhelm just in time. The rocket smashed into it and exploded. Her force field cracked and dissolved but successfully nullified the blast. How many more of those could she take?

The Beer Bunker, unprotected by her force field, wasn?t so lucky. The remaining walls shook and crumbled around them, and the rubble caught fire.

Meanwhile, Wilhelm stood there and scratched his head. This spunky girl had some skill?


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 3, 2012)

_North Saint Haven
Previous Evening
Brightstar Primary Complex_

Two figures strode down a sterile white corridor, one dressed in white, the other in dark tones, feet making a click where they hit the tiles.  

"...The head is Rick Van Schiffen. You remember Rick, right?" The man was average looking, short blond hair, broad set green eyes, white suit. Asaj knew him as Dr. Arrow, the head of the medical and research detail. 

"Yes," came Asaj's clipped response. 

"Ohhhhhh kay, well any questions?" Arrow was a good guy, as good as they came this side of the law, but he talked too much. His entire body talked too much. His hands danced, his words sputtered, his eyed zipped up and down, as if they were scared to focus on anything too long. Oh, he was brilliant, the leader in biotech for the Combined Enhancement Project in fact. He'd graduated with a Ph.D before he was sixteen, or so they said. 

"Support details." 

"Heh. Well. I'll let Rick take care of that, hardly wanna bungle it right? 'sides I have data to run, keep us in the loop," with that Dr. Arrow strode away.

The research wing was a straightforward place. A lot of glass and white, big fluorescent lights for lots of light, flat screen monitors, and the frequent dark blue dressed guard or pale clothed researcher. 
Up an elevator, and ten floors in as many seconds. Accompanied by a mellow piano piece. The private sector was big for comfort. It made people soft. 
The executive floor was cushy, thick dark carpets, carefully cleaned and perfumed, soft golden lighting, rich woods, small corridors and large rooms. It was where the private rooms for the bigwigs were all located, in case the pressures of business got them down. 

Rick's was the most opulent office of them alll, part penthouse suite, part office. It was spacy, with a magnificent view of the city on the entire south side of his office. Asaj had never been a people person, and Rick was exactly the sort of person he hated. Scheming, fake, more concerned with appearance and politics than his self.  Short carefully combed and waxed hair, big dark eyes, a light goatee, carefully tanned skin and a rich three piece suit that probably cost more than a good car. He was taller than Asaj, but fleshy rather than muscular. 
Still, he knew his business. Well enough.  That stopped him from being beaten to a pulp and left to die.  

"Personal calls are rare," Asaj stated flatly, he'd expected an aide.  

"You're a rare and valuable asset, friend," Rick said jovially, pouring himself a scotch and slouching into his chair. He played himself like a corporate fatcat, but that was an act, most likely.   

"Mission details." 

"Talkative as ever. Here's the thing Asa, there's not so much a mission." Rick sipped lightly. "Extended field test, Baston tells me. Arrow wants to call it a trial. I've looked at the charts, from performance increases alone I'd say we could roll onto mass production, the chief would love another hundred of you."

"Then make them." 

Rick twisted his mouth as the other man stood impassively. His next words were chillier. "We may just do that. Thing is, we want to know just how good you are. You know much about this city?"

Asaj shook his head. 

"Super soldiers, cyborgs, genetic engineering, mutants, aliens, monsters, there's an assful of them. The mayor tried to get them all under control, it didn't work so great." Rick paused. "You see, we need to the world leader. We can't just be _a_ provider of augmentation, we need to be the best. We need to be _the_ provider."

"You want me to kill them all?" Asaj thought for a moment. "It'll take a while."

Rick looked him up and down. "No. Well, yes. We want to know if you _can_. Imagine the sales pitch we could cook, 'capable of handling any threat, supernatural or mechanical'" Asaj thought it unlikely Brightstar would ever see combined technology hit the market.

Still...it was more or less what he'd gathered. "Presence?"

Rick tapped a few keys and a map projected against the wall. "Safe houses in most neighbourhoods, we have another research facility, well hidden, we have two corporate structures and one security compound. We've got you a residence in the North."

Asaj scanned the map. "The corporate holdings...dummies?" 

"No, they're real enough. One's the office for an grains corp, big one, the other is a tech company. Call them some of our talented children. Nonetheless, present there and they'll set you up."

"Support?" The real matter, it seemed a hell of a lot like they were sending him in dry. 

At that Rick smiled. "Well, we have around a hundred security personal, C-types, B-types, a few regulars. This damn city is so rotten they don't even get noticed, if this was any other city...but hell, most big businesses need a small army to stay safe. Having said that," He thoughtfully dropped a few cubes of ice into his drink. "you won't be getting anything direct. It's a straightforward as they come. Don't worry about the police though. Johnny law can't even keep his own station in nick."

For a moment Asaj considered smashing his big white empty grin. "No extraction either, right?"

"On the money." 

"Fine."

"Good. Now tell me what you're going to do," Rick asked. Not much of his earlier mirth. 

"Find and combat entities of enhanced abilities. Kill or subdue them. Report in with progress," Asaj spoke in his regular detached tone. 

Rick smiled again, a cold one, "Good. I'll leave the how up to you."



_North Saint Haven
Previous Evening
Asaj's Residence_

The rhythm of impact ran through his head. Faster. Asaj struck low, high, worked his elbow. Faster. The blows came in time with his breath, making a sharp '_tsch_' sound. Faster and faster. His hands were a blur, striking straight, working angles, hooks and uppercuts. With a single straight blow Asaj stepped back and exhaled sharply. The punching bag slumped, the heavy foam on the inside pressed out of shape. 

It felt good to have his blood flowing again, the faintest sheen of sweat on his forehead. More than that, it felt good to be out of the damn labs, wilderness and urban sims. Felt good to be working his body, not recovering from some form of surgery or undergoing recuperation. 

The house was modest, particular relative to the rest of the neighborhood. It was secure, with thickly tinted windows, reinforced exits, with hard wood flooring for the most part and clean modern furnishings. It sufficed. More than being modest and secure, it wasn't showy. It did what he needed it to do.  
The gym was well laid out, with treadmills, weights, punching bags of several sorts. If the doctors were right, eventually his level of fitness would render such low level exercise largely redundant. But, once again, for the moment they sufficed. 
Upstairs was the bedroom, and the armory. The armory was the important part. There was a fridge, stocked full of bottles, tubes and bags of blue liquid. He knew what that was for. Then there was the weapons.
A half dozen handguns, a single rifle, semi-automatic if Asaj didn't miss his guess. There was a collection of knives, from a big bowie to smaller flick knives. Then there was the special weapon, the energy blade. He hadn't worked much with the blade before, but it'd be useful to try. But they could come later. 

A circuit of the house and a training routine down, and Asaj downed a litre of water and a bottle of the blue slime and climbed into bed. Tomorrow was going to be a new day, and he wanted to be sharp and ready to face it. 

_
Central Saint Haven_

Asaj walked the streets with exaggerated casualness. _Reports indicate there's at least three types of enhanced entities. Problem is, how do I find any of them?_ 

He'd weighed it up. Indiscriminate slaughter was an option, but he hadn't come equipped for that. It was also impractical. Lurking might turn something up, but not very quickly. Rumours weren't worth the time of day. Maybe his superiors would forward him something, but they seemed like they would be content to sit at arm's length. No, Asaj had a plan. 
_Look for trouble. The bigger the better._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 3, 2012)

Shiner and Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Overlight

--- 

Shiner's face remained impassive under the pressure of Alana's lightning and Cosmo's lasers. He was, however, budging slightly under the pressure, and the fact that Wrath and Ras were making their way behind him was...troubling. "_This is bad. I can't use any other light powers or move from my spot while I have this active..._" He looked down and smiled. The wall below him was crumbling - perfect. 

Quick as a flash, Wrath appeared behind him and raised his sabre, Ras joining him in the attack with his fist. With a stamp of his foot, the wall below Shiner completely collapsed under the pressure, dropping Shiner to the ground and safely out of Wrath and Ras' reach. 

The lasers and lightning bolts, however, continued streaming towards the place where Shiner once stood...towards Ras and Wrath.

"_Bastard!_" Wrath grimaced, bringing his sabres up to parry the lasers and lightning as he landed, panting lightly. This guy was good. 

"I wonder," Shiner began, smiling, "will you be able to survive the next round?" He asked, and gestured to the sky, which was now glowing once more. The clouds around the night sky parted, and a large orb of light - roughly the size of the Beer Bunker - began to drop.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Shiner and Wrath
> Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
> Overlight
> 
> ...



Rasphiel fucking hated this asshole.  Just when he thinks they got him cornered, the glowing bastard manages to slip away yet again.  Punching a hole through the fucker's face would be immensely satisfying, that is if he could manage it.

He merely let the lasers and lightning blasts go through him as he went intangible yet again, and immediately solidified again once the barrage was over.  But just when he thought it was over, another orb of light, possibly the biggest one yet, is going to drop down.

_This day keeps on getting shittier._


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 3, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

In a flash​*
It seemed hopeless. He appeared as the team morale was low. Though there would be potential survivors, everyone including Keith would be caught in the aftermath of that. They appeared to be wondering how to cope with the massive orb descending on the mob of heroes and mafia, Masaru noticed, when he emerged from the rubble blocking downstairs. He stepped out, mostly unnoticed. Sighing, the exhausted mutant twirled his billy club rapidly, and then chucked it skyward.. a black glow on it. It was so high that one toss wouldn't do it, and so, Zephyr appeared next to it in midair, and with a mental strain to slow down time and for proper execution, he flicked the metal club once more.

Close enough to begin enveloping the massive orb with darkness, back towards the ground below, it finished surrounding it right before smacking face first into Masaru and detonating. Above the ocean, a massive chunk was blown inward, waves splashing chaotically afterwards when it went off. It was a massive amount of energy to transport, and Masaru was already winded. That, combined with the way he'd been racing all over the city, and the throbbing headache kicking up from using his powers.. was beginning to add up on Masaru.

Still in the night sky.. his head tilted.. dark eyes facing Jonathon ominously. With a swirly poof of wind, he was gone. Emerging from the now destroyed basement door, which had been obliterated from the first crater causing orb, Masaru stared across as at Jonathon with a cold glare.

First, he addressed his team mates. His smile was faint, his forehead glistened with sweat.. his breath coming in harsh pants.

"Sorry I'm late, guys. I had a couple of pressing issues to take care of."

He then spoke to Jonathon, a black glow emanating from his club.

"I shouldn't need to tell you.. that you're under arrest."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 3, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven
*

Alana looked up as a bigger light was going to crash and kill them. As she noticed that the big light ball was gone. She had a feeling that Masaru was up to his tricks, atleast he saved them. To her arresting someone was not her style, here a good idea let's kill the dude. To her it was better to be late than being sorry at someone's grave side. Alana just gave Masaru one of her emontionless stares than got her focus on the the remaining battle that still rages on in front of her. As the air around her started to spark again she hold back on using her powers and maintaing a calm still with the sparks around her. It was a sigh do not touch me or I will zap you. To her too many things could end her life and the creepy night hold too many answers to just answer one damn question.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 3, 2012)

Shiner and Wrath
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Conclusion

--- 

Shiner grimaced slightly. He hadn't expected Masaru to have arrived so quickly. "_Dammit Stone,_" he cursed in his head, "_he wasn't supposed to have come back until after they were all finished._" Slowly, his shield dimmed and it's spiral pattern grew slower, until it disappeared completely. "_I doubt I can continue to fight now...those last two techniques are wearing me out._"

Alex took out his gun and aimed. "Put away your weapon," he ordered, "I know you've got no more energy left for another attack. You can't win against all of us."

On his orders, Shiner sheathed his rapier and held his hands up. "Indeed. So I'm afraid I'll have to make a momentary retreat. I believe I've done my job here anyway." He smiled, and two small orbs of light grew on his hands. "_Shit!_" Alex cursed, and shot, but too late. The orbs exploded in another flashbang explosion, blinding them as Shiner made his escape.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 3, 2012)

Dirk Stanley - Bro
Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
Conclusion?

---

Dirk sighed in relief, flying back to the robot. That girl was more useful than he thought she was. "This thing is stupidly resilient." Dirk muttered, reaching for the Squarewave cube. He tossed it to where Willhelm and Stella stood. Unfolding, it turned back into the small rapping robot. Then Dirk proceeded to fly higher into the sky.

"Alright." Words projected out of Squarewave's mouth, but...it's mouth didn't move. For a moment, it looked confused, then relaxed, realizing what was going on. "It's me, Dirk. I'm speaking through Squarewave. When Squarewave gives the signal, I want you two to attack together. Do the thing you did before, where you threw Willhelm at the robot. I'll disable the shield, and you make the final blow."

Dirk took a deep breath and jumped off the rocket board and held his arms at his side for increased momentum. Slowly, he brought his other arm to his sword hand and...

_[Insert sword cutting sound effect here]

_Bro appeared on the ground, katana pointed in front. A moment of pause followed, and the robot turned to face Dirk...as the cut he previous made on the shield grew longer and wider, before spreading through the entire thing until it split in half. 

"Now." The robot danced.


----------



## Island (Sep 3, 2012)

One more time, and then they would be done. Stella shut her eyes briefly and focused on Wilhelm. She noted that Wilhelm was unsurprisingly heavy. His body weight had to be somewhere in the neighborhood of three hundred pounds. Then, she estimated that he wore an additional fifty to a hundred pounds of armor beneath his robe. The halberd, built for Wilhelm?s size, looked like it weighed at least ten to twenty pounds. All this focus and all this energy definitely put a strain on the transcendent?s human brain, but she would nonetheless persevere.

Wilhelm felt himself lift off the ground, so he tightened his grip on his halberd. Within about a second, he felt the transcendent fling him across the battlefield and toward the defenseless robot. He swung the large weapon over his head and down aiming for a clean cut all the way through?

*SLICE!*

Wilhelm's halberd ran right down the machine's head and torso and cleaved it into two separate pieces.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Idiotic~*

Shannon's head jerked upwards as she awoke from her nightmare. Hand gripping at her heart and large breaths exhaling from her mouth. As soon as she felt a grip on reality she started to calm down. Closing her eyes she decided she wasn't tired enough, nor brave enough, to go back to sleep. With that decision made, she sprung up from her bed and walked to her bathroom. 

Truth be told she looked horrible; she was half asleep, her pajamas all wrinkled and messed up; disheveled may be a better word. Her hair seemed to be sticking in a whole bunch of different directions, and most of all it seemed she slept to much on her right side, as a imprint of the beds sheets seemed to leave it's mark on her cheek. Deciding it was for the best, she quickly got ready and jumped into the shower.

Once inside she couldn't help but thinking about how horrible she's been at her job so far. She hasn't been nearly as useful as anyone else! It didn't help at all that her ability wasn't directly a fighting ability anyways, she wasn't fit to battle, she was fit to assist and help others, but she can't even seemingly do that. Every time she tries to go and help she always seems to get in the way, essentially a useless burden with no real purpose in this group.

While Saint Haven (the organization) was great and all, it truthfully didn't help with her powers at all. Even though she didn't particularly like using or even having powers, it's a part of her which will now stick with her for most likely the rest of her life; if she wanted to continue living and being useful she'd need to gain a better control over her powers, she needs to become stronger for everyone's sake! But who would be up for the job?

That's right, she's a mutant. She knows many of the mutants in Saint Haven actually went to Xavier's school for Mutants in the past, and they seemingly seem amazing, much more so than herself. Maybe it'd be worth a shot to go and see if she could enroll, or if someone from the academy would be willing to train her. Granted between her High School senior life and her Saint Haven life, she had already been pressed for time, but this was extremely important, so it was decided. Brimming with confidence, Shannon turned the shower off and dried herself off. Quickly picking which outfit to wear and getting ready, she ran out with determination.    ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 4, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker's remains

The end of a long battle​*

Masaru Zimmerman stood with his eyes clenched shut. Nothing could have prepared him for that flash, and.. just like that, Jonathon was gone. Had he not been so exhausted he would've given chase, but it'd be reckless to dash into an attack. Besides that, he knew how the man looked. It was only a matter of time before he had Jonathon looking for _him._

Looking around at the Beer Bunker, or.. rather, the remains of it.. Masaru grimaced. He dragged Greg and Wilhelm into this. A palm against his forehead.. regret filled him. Before he could think to say much, Cosmo cut in. He glanced at him.. listening in.. his hands in his pockets as he frowned. He couldn't shake the feeling this was over with.

Masaru sat, recuperating, while the others talked. He shut his eyes, and an unseen field of sensing spread.. allowing him to detect anyone nearing the area while he rested his brain from the earlier strain.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 4, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Beer Bunker

A disaster​*

It wasn't really his place to comment, but Kevin felt the need to offer help, should it come about. "I'll help if you need it." Kevin said aloud, looking off to the side with his arms hanging. He was exhausted, and sore. That guy he deemed boring? Not so much. Still even for an idiot like him he could tell things were too serious for his lighthearted jokes.

Turning to go, Kevin vaguely waved an arm, his other hand dipping into a pocket. "I guess that's a wrap, people." Kevin said as he struggled to not hobble off, his bones taking the longest of all to heal. He'd take a nice, steaming hot bath after this. The thought of it warmed his soul.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana pulled on her leather gloves and sat behind Masaru so he can lean on her back. As the sun was starting to rise the beauty reminding her another night was over and being a hero will never end. It was only another break for another storm to hit and another day to rest and prepare for another day of battle. At least she lower her power to not shock  Masaru or anyone else, to her the only thing they could do was rebuild Beer Bunker or move somewhere else. For now just resting was better than to think of the future and make decisions. She just felt the warm of the morning sun and the warmth of Masaru's back.

"Don't worry about it for now. Just tak a breather and just rest. Another day will come when we take them down with your friends."


----------



## Island (Sep 4, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm - The Dynamic Duo!*
The Beer Bunker, South Saint Haven

Wilhelm scanned the immediate area and shook his head. He felt the warmth of sunlight beat down on him and then a cool breeze wash over him. He should not have been seeing the sun or feeling the breeze. He should have been at the counter drinking another glass of scotch or whisky. Those mafia goons destroyed his Beer Bunker and left to a fate worse than death? sobriety. Normally, the great man would explode with anger and declare his enemies dead. He would describe in detail how he would smash their skulls and put their heads on pikes for the world to see. However, he couldn?t bring himself to feel anger, rage, or even frustration. Instead, he felt? something else.

The German walked over to Masaru and spoke *?I promised I would help you reclaim Saint Haven, and I shall hold true to that promise. When the time comes, I will be fighting by your side.?*

Then he did something strange. Wilhelm put away his halberd and reached into his cloak. Out of it came a small crumpled up piece of paper.

?With his phone number on it?

*?We shall be in touch when it is time to do battle.?* He handed the paper to Masaru.

Then Wilhelm turned to Dirk, Stella, and all the others who fought alongside him. He announced *?You all fought bravely here today and deserve a rest. Know that our work is not yet done, and there will come a time ? hopefully soon ? when we put an end to this pestilence.?*

Finally, he nodded to Masaru and walked off. Where he went, nobody, probably not even Gregory really knew.

Speaking of which?

Gregory stumbled out of the restroom with his belt still unbuckled. He glanced around the now destroyed room and laughed nervously to himself.

?Ladies. Gentlemen.? The kindly old bartender announced ?I guess you had a blast last night, but do not worry about the Beer Bunker. I shall take care of it.?

 Through all this, Stella wondered one thing. How did Wilhelm have a cellular device, but she didn?t? This made her head throb harder than the overuse of her powers.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell

---

Through the emerging sun of breaking dawn, a single man stepped onto the battlefield, grinning. Heavy footsteps beat on the wrecked pavement of southern Saint Haven, fires burning in their wake. It was...

Stanley Adamov, the Red Hunter.

The two metre tall man approached the team slowly, taking his time in his stride, before he stopped, standing just behind the team of heroes and called out in his loud, booming voice. "That's a wrap, is it? Not by a long shot, my soon to be victims." Stanley removed his sunglasses and his tie.

He took another step, and the ground below him seemed to almost crumple under the pressure of his footsteps, cracks and small mini craters forming behind him. Purely for intimidation, of course. This was just another application of his powerful magma abilities.

Stanley crunched his knuckles and stopped moving, jacket billowing in the morning wind. "So. Are you ready to die now?" He asked.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 6, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

"Go back to the dark hole you came out of."

Alana was not in the mood for chit chat, but she was ready for another fight. She pulled her one of her last knives and hrow it at the guy who just came from the battlefield, she threw the knife with her eyes closed. She could not stand the voice of this guy as she open her eyes and saw more creaters in the earth. She stood up as she unsheathed her scimitar as she let loose of her lightning power as the air did not just crackle around her there was sparks around her. Anyone could tell she was pissed off big time. Another freaking day and another freaking fight. Great another guy that was telling her to die she heard that every where these days. Being in the dark was much perfer to her as it bee too long for the sunlight to reach her pale skin, to her what now is what the hell and when the **** it stop raining on this world she life in and to parish from it.

"Is that the only message you have for us or you have another message from your messed up boss? I am ready to die mother ******."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell II

---

Unsurprisingly, the throwing knife went completely off target from Stanley and hit the ground instead. He frowned slightly. "Are you stupid? I just told you I was going to kill you all." Stanley answered, placing emphasis on the words stupid and kill. His two favourite words.

Ignoring the lightning that cackled around them, the Red Hunter grinned. This was a good challenge. He'd been meaning to test the results of his latest Dreamscape experience, and this was arguably the perfect opportunity for this. Turning a single arm into magma, he brought it back and swung it forward.

However, what came out wasn't his usual rocket powered magma fist. The magma instead 'released' itself, still linked up to his arm by pure liquid lava. The lava flew towards them, quickly molding itself into a dog shape as it raced towards them, melting the ground as it ran.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell II

---

Wrath's eyes widened slightly as the lava hound  charged towards them. Though still recovering from the damage done by  the last flashbang from Shiner, he had recovered enough to be able to at  least see the attack coming and jump out of the way accordingly,  observing the magma beast run through their group in the air. A trail of  lava was left behind, but quickly hardened away.

"_It leaves a trail, but..._" Alex took a deep sigh of relief. "_Thankfully it doesn't stay. Otherwise this would be Hell...not that it isn't already._" He grimaced, landing on a wall and flaring up his red aura.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 6, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

"Dude, I hear that word in my sleep. Over and over again, come up with a better word than kill and death. I live in Hell with you, my good sir."

She was sarcastic about the last part, most people thing this would be suicidal. Rogue did not cared one bit, she jumped to the side as she charge the scimitar with lightning and slashed the dog made of lava. She charged up all the lightning inside of her into the sword and made it into a dragon shape projectile. She made it go after the guy with the lava hound. She was breathing hard as she did not show it with her facial features, but she could tell by the rate of her heart was racing. She looked at her sword there was no harding of lava around it. Later she had to do some research on her scimitar. If it breaks at least know how to contain another one like it. It was time to see the limits of her scimitar can hold up to it's potential usefulness.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2012)

Saint Haven (Dead Bunker)

Dark Sister had narrowly escaped both that armoured beast of a man, and that whitehaired pest who kept babbling about destiny and blood. But today she saw something tasty, she stood back and watched as these lesser people played their war games. 

DS didnt quite know who to root for, whatever she would scavenge the liquid remains of the loser and in that they would live on in her veins, it was her duty to society, people get murdered she drinks their essence. Funny fact if she drank the last drop of something, like killing them due to the missing blood they would remain in her head and talk to her, it was as if the last drop of lif contained their soul, but after years of practice she learned to block them out. But every now and then when she felt her metaphorical heart strings ache, ache for family and for sustinence. She would sneak into hospices and hospitals and instead of feasting on the crimson energy of living folk, she would go and drink from the dying and the old. Draining them, freeing them from pain keeping them and all the knowledge they had acquired alive for the future, it was for this DS was so smart strength is second to knowledge.

DS rose up, she had had enough of staring on the sidelines. 
"Oi darlings, who could use a little help then?" She said stretching and rolling a vial of blood around in her hand.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Beer Bunker's Remains

A familiar face and Mr. Mafia​*


Kevin sighed. Seriously? SERIOUSLY? Two vials left. He was about to join in the show down when Dark Sister arrived at the confrontation. That just made things.. well.. awkward. He hadn't seen her since the airship, and.. there she was. He would've smiled and commented if things weren't so intense at the moment.

"Careful DS, this guy is trouble," Kevin warned. He then sized up Stanley, and a method to attack him in. Suddenly he dashed sideways, lasers firing forward. It was all he could do, right now, as the extreme light and the heat bubbling in the pit of his stomach faded and chilled bit by bit. Not to mention he already busted and sore, and a lot of that heat had been used to heal him.

He was confused on exactly how to overcome this man.. how much of himself could he turn into lava? Shrugging it off, Kevin simply did what he could for now, fired laser after laser, each one with startling swiftness, showcasing his growth in speed. "All right, Magmar, let's do this!" He shouted, pushing to draw the man's attention. He couldn't afford to let his allies get burned, _he_ could survive lava, it would help him heal possibly, but they be melted instantly. 

He was attacking and waiting for Alex or Masaru to offer some type of plan.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2012)

Ds looked and saw Cosmo, she blushed and felt hot inside, if she was were a man the sight of Cosmo would give her a husbands bulge, but it was the memory of his warm flickering energy.

"Hi Kevin!" She said shyly, it was like she was 14, not the street hardened battle vixen that she was. She watched as Cosmos flew into action and she smiled, he was as graceful as she remembered, as she felt he was.

This was getting hot, both Cosmo's presence the guy they were fighting and everything in general. That weird guy Blackfyre, had given her a vial of his blood, telling her if she wanted the truth to drink it, she had been hesitant, but left with the vial anyways. Blackfyre had power over fire it had seemed in their fight, and the flames did not seem to effect him nor the heat, a necessary additive to fire powers, now might just be the time to test out his powers. The vial was always warm as if the blood gave out heat. 

Kevin was fighting, she had to jump in. She raised the vial to her mouth and drank. There was a flood of emotions of messages, this blood felt as if it was already part of hers, she knew at that moment that Blackfyre, Simon, Sanguin was her twin brother. She was not Eva, but Sangeva, a Targar! And then the powers of her brother, blood manipulation, fire creation was swirling around in her veins, but it was different, Sanguins blood was black as was his fire, her blood was leaking out of her skin, she couldn't control it, this was not simply taking his power, it was evolving and adapting for her style. She cried out, covered in blood!

"FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



It was at that Moment, she knew she was a Dragon, she had accidentaly slipped into what might be the final form of her brothers power, her DNA allowing her to cheat the system, but now she had an uncontrollable rage within her.

"COSMO!" she roared, shooting flaming balls of blood at everyone present.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Beer Bunker 

Approach with caution​*


"Everyone, keep moving and switch to ranged tactics. The Bunker is already compromised, don't feel the need to remain at a single battle ground. Spread out but remain in eyesight of each other." Masaru instructed, while kicking up the remains of a table and snatching it out of midair. It was glowing as he tossed it and dashed sideways.

Running smoothly, Masaru swiped two more up, and soon they had an eerie black glow as well. He was exhausted but you couldn't tell it by reading his face, which was perfectly calm as he analyzed the situation. This new person, that Cosmo called DS, and a lava manipulating foe. He'd need to make sure the others were separate enough to not get caught in the potential explosion of either if their abilities. 

Snapping the broken sections of wood upon his sides, Masaru held them in four fingers. "Rooftops!" Masaru called to Ras and Cosmo. They both had quick means of transportation. If the ground could be compromised, that meant that this man could very well manipulate lava underneath them, for a sudden an unfortunate surprise attack. Well, that attack didn't come from Stanley.. but from the new arrival. He needed to hurry.

"Hold on to those!" Masaru said as Stella, Dirk, Alex, and Alana were all teleported to different rooftops as he flicked the wooden pieces one by one, each one narrowly avoiding being blasted by flaming blood. Masaru gave Stanley a warning glare, before following the others. He needed to separate these two, just incase, and he appeared on another rooftop. They were all within range of each other.

"Okay, we need to devise a plan." Masaru said to himself as he knelt.. sizing Stanley up. Now, if they all held onto the broken table pieces he could quickly swap them to a different locations if Stanley toppled a building. Twirling his billy club, which began glowing, he knelt and eyed Stanley to get an ideal of either his movement or attack pattern. _"Your move, Red Hunter."_ Masaru muttered, in the know about the mafia member's faces and titles due to Higgins. Abilities were mostly unknown, however.

As Masaru waited he also kept an eye on Dark Sister. He wasn't sure if she was friend or foe, but Masaru figured isolating the two to the same general area would give him an ideal judging by whether or not they attacked each other, approached them as one force, or fought each other. 

Greg, well.. Masaru wasn't worried about him. Gregory could definitely take care of himself, which was partially why Masaru chose that place as a hideout.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Beer Bunker

Would you fight for her?​*
Kevin was hit with the blood square in the chest, and the intense heat burned at his costume momentarily, but.. did he just.. absorb the fire? Before his outfit, which was mostly black anyhow, burnt too much.. the flames seemed to seep into his flesh as Kevin bent down.. panting. His body, which was still hurting from the broken bones, was regenerating quicker now.

"Awesome.." Kevin said with a grin. "Hey, Sexy! That was right on time!" Kevin called out. As Masaru asked him what he was doing Kevin relied, "Sorry dude, I can't abandon her." Clicking the ear piece's return talk off, he faced Stanley, and then glanced at Dark Sister.

He wasn't sure what this transformation meant, only that he couldn't leave her. They had an odd sort of an attachment. Now, Kevin didn't have the wisdom to understand the depths of what she did.. but spiritually, he realized that they were linked, somehow. "I've gotta help her snap outta it.." Kevin muttered, and approached Dark Sister while keeping a cautious glance on Stanley.

"Snap out of it!" Cosmo said as his dash turned into a beam that shot out from his foot, his arms catching Dark Sister in her transformed state as he flew over the streets from his foot shot another laser to blast upward, rocketing into the sky. 

"You really are crazy as fuck, you know that?! You're my burden though, so let's get the hell outta here." Cosmo said as the sun came peeking in the horizon.. the dawn.. so lazy with it's approach.. finally restoring him.. beginning to recharge the battery that was The Amazing Cosmo.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 6, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana caught the leg of a wooden table that was thrown by Masaru as she was warped to a roof top. She grabbed her left breasts. She at least she could make one more lightning projectile. She did not know but that dragon lightning projectile was out of control. That thing could hit anyone or anything. She slid the wood into her sheath on her back. Alana was thinking what was the rest of the plan and do what you have to do Cosomo. She gussed that the rest of the plan was to get the hell out of this. That was not what she was going to do till her friends do. She just watch on the roof top where she was for now intill she heard what to do next in this battle to at least work with a group then a lone this time, she was still not to use to anyone inperticular to stick around. Her feet did not move at all as she thought about so many options.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2012)

_Blackfyre- How am I gonna explain this to Mum!

"Sanguin, your sister needs you."  _That was the voice he had heard in his head moments ago and now was on en-route to where ever his dark sister had decided to cause more problems, knowing what little he knew of her now, he was sure she was the one in trouble not the other way around.

Eventually, Simon reached the area it was full of people, it was not long before he pinpointed DS, she looked wild and rabid in a sheen of moving blood. Simon had seen that form before, in his nightmares. Every so often when he would create a mask of blood to use as cover, if he was in great pain or anger the blood would writhe and try to form a monstrous cowl, this looked like a moment like that taken to the extreme. 

DS's power was to drink the blood of things and gain their essence, they shared blood so even tasting his must have been like turning all her own blood into a Blackfyre taster dish, it obviously overpowered her. 

"Fuck what do I do!" 

It was then a strange man appeared next to Blackfyre. Just as another man grabbed DS "Oh lawdy lawd, he dun took your sister!" The strange black man said to Blackfyre.

-------------
Dark Sister- Targar Blood is a helluva drug. 

DS was going crazy, she was running on instinct. Cosmos had grabbed her and jetted upwards, it was Cosmo she wanted so she calmed down. The heat from her blood shroud no doubt giving energy to Cosmo.

She howled again, before closing the gap between her and Cosmo and the tendrils of blood coming from her body even the first blast that hit him in the chest were seeping into his skin, into his blood stream. The control over blood BF dragonform gave was marvelous, the hot blood she was injecting to cosmo would be painful even maybe kill a normal man, but Cosmo was different, but as DS recalled the blood, it brought with it some of Cosmo's and she felt the sting of euphoria, sploosh. 

It was like a cycle, DS' hot blood rolled through Cosmo heating him, and returned to her feeding her and it recycled as heated blood back into Cosmo's system, it was a nigh perfect union. They were sympatico. But then she had to escape, she pushed off from Cosmo, the embrace too intense for her, the new power rush, the closeness of Kevin's body and blood, all of it like a million orgasms set of fire and washed in blood.

"NO!" She roared and jumped back forming wings out of the blood, trying to escape Cosmos' grasp.

--------------
Blackfyre - Is he raping my sister, or is she raping him????

"Arg, whats going on what can I do to help her!" He shouted at the man next to him, for some reason he felt he could talk to this man as if he had been with Simon his whole life.

"Well I would say, only time can heal a heart so blackened by life, but alas I am time and this is not something I will fix, I can fix it,  but I shall not. They say time heals, but so does muay thai kick to the face!" Then he rolled back laughing.












Blackfyre looked at him and frowned. "You expect me to fight that, she has my powers but on crack."

Massa Time stopped and thought on that fact. "This is true, well rather she has let the inner dragon out. But you can do this if you werent such a pussy."

"What! now you insult me at a time like this."

"I can do whatever I want, whenever time I want, thats kind of my deal." Massa Time took off his hat and put his hand in and pulled out a vial of blood.

"I suppose, one can't get and the other go without, with twins it just causes drama. This here is a vial of your blood." And he threw it to BF.

"My powers don't involve drinking blood, and I already have veins full of the stuff."

"Simple boy, the Targar line has power in the blood, your birth name practically means in the blood. A Targar can drink the blood of another Targar to strengthen their own powers, the combination of that and DS' ability lead to that dragon beast, but this is your own blood from the future, it will for a time, boost your skills with your own future skills, see time does heal. But I say use it wisely."

Blackfyre was confused, but he seemed to get the gist of it. "So I drink this and my firepower will match hers?" He turned and the crazy black man was gone.

"Well its worth a try!" And then he drank half the vial. Sanguin's blood had always been black, that was pretty much the rule, but when he drank this, a woosh of power rolled through him, blood that wasn't his started to float towards him, blood from animals, crackheads and wounded men, wrapped his top half, the black blood being an under layer, he could feel the flames rising in his soul, he had the strength, for a short while to sort this out. 

"Zepher!" he shouted to the Zimmerman boy. "You got a Dragon on your bench too!" He shouted and dragged over his mask of blood, not the calm mask he normally wore, but this time the mask of the beast, and then he was fully charged.




He launched himself upwards towards DS and Cosmo's struggle, on a stream of black and red flames.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

A welcomed ally​*
Just as Masaru was wondering what to do to assist Cosmo, he saw someone assure he was on their side, before flying off. A Dragon? He couldn't help but smile. The assistance would be, without a doubt, welcomed. That made one less fiasco he had to sort out, but there was still the issue of the Red Hunter.

Masaru still had it set in his mind to play it safe, but.. he couldn't help but feel his eyes drawn to the mysterious stranger with the hat. Who was he..? He felt a connection so deep with him, it almost felt.. profound. He couldn't focus on that right now, though, a lava using foe was about to unleash his wrath upon them.. and it was his responsibility to make sure his allies made it through this alive.

Masaru took a body count check, to make sure everyone was in one piece, and coherent. After doing so, his attention returned to Red Hunter..


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

...The air

...Uh, oops?​*
Cosmo.. well, fell. Blood loss left him drained, and he winced in the process. Still, it heated him.. warmed him, it felt like he was burning.. and the wounds were healing quicker than they normally would, still.. he was plummeting now. Cosmo looked down, arms rolling in circles, "ARGH, FUCK!"

If he fired a laser, randomly, it'd spring him off into some random direction.. possibly a building.. but there was still the issue of Dark Sister. He wanted, no, needed to help her.. that's truly how he felt. If she fought the others, someone would get hurt, and he didn't want to be responsible for it. Falling through the sky he noticed another figure rocketing upward. He was confused as to the identity, but Kevin performed a smooth backwards rotation, before lining straight as dual lasers shot down.

Kevin's descent was cut short before hitting the ground. He was unused to doing this in such a manner, and immediately his knees bent, which sent Cosmo spiraling out of control. Flailing as he flipped, Cosmo's acrobatics resulted in him kicking off of the wall instead of crashing into it. 

Twisting off, he descended for the rest of the fall, and landed in the middle of the street in a kneeling position. His gaze was focused on the sky as Cosmo wondered how else to assist her.. for now, he figured he was stuck waiting to see if the new guy could help her.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2012)

DS and BF - Dragonsteel swords clash in the night sky.

"Eva!" BF shouted as he reached the altitude that DS was.

"You again!" Ds snarled through her blood shroud. "You did this to me!" She shouted and shot a wave of flamely blood bullets towards him.

BF turned out the way and with a small wave of his hand, sent them back at her. She may have got the fire, and the blood tendrils but she was still a novice at the small fine motor controls, and he like her was on steroids.

"Allow me to help you, you have taken power your body needs to adjust to! If not you could get hurt."

"I don't care, where were you when I was eating rats, when I was killing men in the streets just to survive, where were you when I needed you!" She shouted, a wave of fire rolling off her tongue and towards BF. Ds was flying with wings, Bf having to use flames to stay a float was going to run out of energy soon, unless he made wings too. He thought hard and concentrated on forging his own wings of blood, and soon he was flapping away also.

"I was a child also, but that didn't mean I didn't look. You, uncle and even mother gone! I was alone as well. Don't blame me!" BF said as he flew through the flames, the tongues harmless against his flesh.

"I can blame whoever I like! You were meant to protect me, you let Rin die! Wait wrong memory!" Ds was losing control memories of other people where coming through, she also noticied the flames did little to slow down her brother. 

Blackfyre was closing in and with an outstretched tendril was about to close the gap, she may have more brute strength but he was immune to fire and had better control over the blood. "You, cannot beat me with my own powers sister." BF said as the tendril grasped around her waist and started to restrict her movement.

DS closed her eyes. The words sister carving through her inhuman heart, BF was right she was Dark Sister and she couldn't beat him with his own powers. BF was now flying with DS wrapped in a net of blood tendrils. He looked down at her, and only caught her smirk before he was blasted clean in the head, by what seemed like a Lazer Beam, well it was much slower than a lazer, with a lazer being the speed of light, but this was definately solid and light based, and it smashed straight into his head, coming from her mouth.

DS was freed and BF started to fall, his blood shroud falling clean off, his body in pain and his head screaming. "A dragon that can shoot lazers, fancy that." he said quietly to himself. As he was falling the weird black man appeared and said one word as if in response to what he had just said, "foreshadowing!" before vanishing again.
_
"Sanguin! You cannot fail us now!"  _the voice inside his head screamed at him. His own black blood falling off his failing body, dripping down into his own mouth. _"release the dragon within yourself Sanguin!" _

As his limp body started to fall, he opened his eyes, a deathly glow deep within them. A ball of black flames surrounded his falling body and with a crack, they were spread out by a completely black dragon beast, not a man or a girl in blood shroud, complete in himself but as erratic as DS.



The black man with the hat smiled.
"Looks like he didn't need a hand from time, to get to where he is. Dayum dayum DAYUM!"


----------



## Island (Sep 6, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Dead Bunker

What was this? Where did Magmortar come from, and who were these new heroes? Stella found herself on a rooftop overlooking the now-destroyed Beer Bunker. She observed the interactions between Blackfyre, Cosmo, Dark Sister, Masaru, and a strange dark man called Massa Time. The latter, she noted, belonged to a human minority group that she didn?t understand. Apparently on Earth, humans segregated themselves based on physical characteristics such as skin and hair color. Darker skinned individuals along with red-haired individuals seemed to be viewed with contempt by the greater majority of light-skinned and brown-haired people. That, Stella realized, wasn?t the point. This was no time for sociology.

 Dark Sister possessed some kind of... Stella found it difficult to describe.  Apparently, if she drank blood, she could combine its DNA with her own and effectively ?steal? somebody?s powers. The female wondered if these abilities worked on individuals whose powers didn?t derive from genetic mutations such as her own. She noted that her own powers derived from her metaphysical consciousness and her understanding of the universe as a whole. Could this ?Dark Sister? steal knowledge as well? How would that work?

For now, Stella just watched. She seemed significantly less powerful than most of the other heroes, and she would have to think strategically if she wanted to be useful.

Perhaps if she could stop the Head Punter from using magma effectively, she could lead the team to victory. That would have to involve stopping the Infamous Inferno from producing heat. One way to do so would involve depriving him of oxygen so his magma would cool. If she could do that, however, why couldn't she just choke him? What if she could just focus enough pressure on his throat and deprive him of air? What if she could just snap his neck and be done with it? She doubted she could do this, however.

Then again...


----------



## Bringer (Sep 7, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
Life

Emptiness,silence,darkness,nothing. That's all their was. All that could ever be for Riley. Its been a considerable amount of time in since that day when all the heroes gathered. Riley only joined to use her powers for good,....and to not be alone? And where did she end up? Riley has been tormented and haunted by..that..monster...the one she calls father. Why was this happening to her? What did she ever do? It's not fair? She didn't deserve it! She never asked for it? Was life completely worthless?

When she found out he had been near, in the cave mansion...she freaked out. She had an anxiety attack. She panicked, she felt terror,she felt so vulnerable. She thought of her self as a grownup...an adult just because she took care of her self, but in reality she was just a broken little girl, crying...screaming for an escape. But she was better then that, she had to stay strong? But for what cause? She has never left her room, until she needed to. She avoided and made sure not to interact with anybody. She was forgotten, no one remembered her,...no one cared for her. Was it worth it? To push people out just so she could not make any attachments?

Look what happened to the mayor. The only man...she grew attachment for,...someone she thought who could fill in the shoes of a father...was killed. Riley...resented the team after that, she blamed them in her head? How could they all let the mayor die. Just like Mike died, Leon....she knew...she knew the truth. As did Mike. But where did Mike end up? Dead. For the one time in her life, Riley became afraid of everything. Life was the same now, no one acknowledged her, except the wicked demons that she always seen...even when she closed her eyes. They frightened her so much, it was like a never ending nightmare.

The day the cave was destroyed, was a horrible day. She had foreseen it, every time a considerable amount of demons gather up, it means a horrible event would happen, Riley so frightened, escaped threw the window before any of it could happen. The results? Leon was alive, but the mayor dead. Riley lived back at south saint haven for a few days, just like the old times. Conditions were even harder, Riley disease got progressively worse. She began vomiting, and coughing blood. She has gotten so skinny, you could see her ribs. She was more pale then normal.

She had a cough, that sounded like it belonged to a 90 year old smoker, her life was fading. Their was not a damn thing she could do about it, except to accept her fate with dignity. Riley returned to the cave mansion...it was a mess, and everything was destroyed. The electricity was cut off. But it was her only home. Soon she would either die, or her father would get his hands on her. There was some food and water left. Enough to survive for a month at most....though Riley would probably die sooner then that. Riley has not once uttered a word ever since that incident in the elevator.

She only wrote, with the diary that the mayor gave her. She would spend all her time writing, not even meditating any more. But Riley sadly found her journal...burned....just a pile of ashes....she fell. The last thing she had left, the last thing she cared for....destroyed. Again, as stated. Life is not fair, it never will be. Good things happen to the bad. And bad things happen to the good? So why? Why put up with the suffering? That was a question Riley could not answer? Was death the answer? 

*Current day*

Riley was lying on the floor, she knew her time was coming. She would lie here and rot. The disease would finish her off. Their was no light, just complete darkness, she could not even tell if her eye lids were opened or closed. All she knew, is if one good thing had to come out of this horrible life, it would be the next world, rather she goes to heaven or hell...either would be better then her life.

"good b-"

Riley paused? She had no one to say good bye to? She was all alone. There was no one there for her? But she heard something before. A saying that meant a lot to her. That she was not alone ? One name slipped in her mind, she could not think straight, she could not remember where she heard it from. All she knew was....it meant something to her? 

*Flashback*

Riley was worried, the mayor was injured? What would be her fate after all of this? Would she be sent back to south saint haven all alone? The thought made her shiver? She didn't want to be alone? She held back tears from falling, as she opened up to Cosmo.

"Cosmo...What are we going to do...what if we don't make it in time....what if he dies? What will happen to all of us?...I..do-don't want to be alone again...back on the streets of saint haven by my self... "

Riley could not remember the rest well, everything in her mind was all fuzzy. She remember a fiery explosion....the...guy saving her again. Getting to the roof top. And then those words...those words that she took to the heart.

"You're a good kid.. *you aren't alone*.. that's what a gang is."

*End Flashback*

Tears began streaming from Riley eyes, she didn't know why? But then she remembered. That name. She never got to repay Cosmo, instead she gave him some venom soaked words. But, even if Riley did get a second chance...she would probably do the same things. Emotional attachments...they lead to more pain and suffering. And she would not make any more emotional attachments again. But....she wanted to say goodbye....to somebody...anybody.


G-go"

She coughed blood all over her chin.

Good b-bye...Cos-"

A burst of light filled the room! A figure appeared, Riley saw one thing before she "died". A woman with blonde hair...a green jacket...thats all Riley could make out. She was just exposed to bright light, and felt the last of her life slip out of her.

"Now where did I keep my damn necklace? Those fuckers better have not have taken it."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell III

---

The entire place was now almost immersed in the infernos caused by the new arrivals and himself. The perfect environment for their final fight; the fire would trap them in and slowly drain them of their strength, while he himself was not hurt by it. The sound of Stanley's bass heavy laughter filled the smoke heavy air: "Hahaha, this is great. Your own ally is now out of control!" But the Red Hunter was no fool. He knew that while the...demon-looking thing was helpful right now, he'd have to kill it soon before it began attacking him as well.

From the corner of his eye, he spotted Cosmo jumping down through a series of acrobatic flips. "*Perfect.*" He grinned and held his fist back, then launched it towards Cosmo, expanding it into a huge magma fist, rocketing towards Cosmo. "*Don't keep your eyes off your foe!*" The Red Hunter shouted.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell III

---

Alexander leaped off his rooftop immediately upon seeing his friend in the vicinity of danger, flaring up his red aura at the same time. Landing in between Cosmo and the fist, he put his sabre in the way and blocked the attack, his red aura protecting him from the heat of the attack. "*Same goes to you, Red Hunter.*" Wrath smirked, bringing his head up to meet Stanley's powerful gaze. "_Thank god I have this aura thing...otherwise that attack would have killed me..._"

Wrath looked back at Cosmo as the Red Hunter retracted back his fist slowly. "Attack him up close. That's the only chance of us getting a hit in" Wrath told Cosmo, "it's not easy, but..." he shrugged. "It's the only way we can actually get past his crazy offense. Fighting at long-range will just get us fried. I'm the best at close combat here, so I'll try and close in first. You provide me support with lasers." He finished, wincing slightly. The side-effects of using his Dreamscape powers were hitting him. 

He focused the red aura onto the blade of his adamantine sabre and dissipated the one that covered him in a light flame. Taking aim, he shot the blade at the Red Hunter. All Stanley could see was a flash of red light before the blade whizzed past his head, missing him, a trail of red flowing behind it.

"_Dammit, I can't aim properly with this damn headache_." Wrath's shape blurred out of sight, and he was soon upon the Red Hunter once more, aura flared up and second sabre about to be let loose. And suddenly, Alex was behind him, sabre unsheathed, a large cut forming on Stanley's chest.

"*Cosmo!*" He called, urging his friend to blast with lasers, so he could get-away before Stanley could counter-attack.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 7, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

I hate it when a plan falls apart​*
First Cosmo ran off doing his own thing, and now Alex was in close range with the lava producing _and_ manipulating menace. He sighed out his frustration. Were they trying to get themselves scorched? The heat alone would make it difficult to fight up in his proximity for long. Masaru's eyes narrowed in thought.. and then, he formed a strategy.

As he watched, he saw Alex was swift enough to keep himself out of direct harm, and the heat didn't seem to bother Cosmo. They'd be safe, for now. "Try to support them, if you don't have a way to bypass his lava proof do *not* engage him up close!" Masaru called out to the others, and that said, he was gone. 

He wasn't sure just how fast and vast Stanley's lava production was now, and so, he was left winging it. His movements were rapid, zigzagging his way through flames and spread lava as he ran forward tagging the rubble in the process. Up close Masaru skidded, sliding behind Stanley, and thrust a palm out. His spatial shuffle, larger than previously, unleashed itself upon Stanley's vicinity with him in the center.. the body thrashing technique violently rearranging Stanley at close range. 

Before he could retaliate, Masaru was back at his earlier spot, in a knelt position. This was directly before Cosmo's attack, with Stanley's wildly shifting body momentarily exposing organs.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 7, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

Ouch! Well, this is going to hurt.. even more.​*
Cosmo blinked, stunned at Alex's actions. The lava would've stung, but.. not much more than a blow would.. but still, he sacrificed himself. That earned Alex some respect points, in his book. Kevin watched him go at Red Hunter in a sense of awe. It'd look suicidal if the man wasn't so talented.

Up above the sound of the dragon siblings raging on could be heard, and Cosmo's attention almost broke, but he had to focus upon the menace in front of him. He hoped the unknown fighter could handle her, without either of them coming out of it harmed, but with a friend almost getting hurt in the process he steeled his concentration on the Red Hunter.

"Let's do it!" Before he could attack, practically out of nowhere, Masaru showed up. The sneak attack to Stanley's back looked.. well, grotesque. Blood..organs..bone..ew.. what in the fuck was he doing to him?! Did he just massacre him, Kevin wondered silently, a look of horror on his face.. and then, as if time itself winded the clock back.. everything came back together.. and Stanley was in one piece.. nothing but the fatigue and anguish would follow the fierce attack.

Kevin pointed his finger like a gun, charging, and then dashed right at Stanley. Courage.. that was the one thing he was missing.. not being dashing.. not being arrogant.. but taking the risk with consideration of his well being.. but doing it anyway. His cockiness normally made it impossible for Kevin to be afraid.. and he wasn't even scared here.. but he realized he was being far too cautious.

Channeling the deep well of spiritual energy within.. the best he could at his piss poor level of control anyway, Cosmo unleashed a blast that transcended physicality, only firing it when he was in Stanley's face at point blank range. Face to face with The Red Hunter, Kevin didn't care how badly of an attack he took, as long as he could exchange blows and deliver his best shot. "Hey, Red. Bang." A brilliant flow of blue swept forward, not only into Stanley, but it also traveled forth and nearly broke Masaru's face in the process as it blasted from Kevin's fingertip, which sent even Kevin stumbling backwards.

"Watch it!" Masaru blurted, an incredulous look on his face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 7, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana charged up her scimitar with the last of her lightning powers and throw the scimmitar at the guy with lava powers in the back. She saw the organs shown in the back of the guy and she may have a chance. She did not know if she missed the guy or not but she would release the lightning where the scimitar hit in the back of Stanley she would release the lightning. She would realse in a snake like projectile. She watched as the sword slash in the back of Stanley and she release the lightning at the right time in a snake like projectile. She shut her eyes to gather whatever strenght she had left inside of her to keep from being unconscious. She open her eyes thing was a bit hazy, but she did not care, to her it did not matter if she has no eyesight she could fight with her other sences to be her guild. Later she be able to retreive her scimitar later as she pulled out her throwing knives that was not broken from her last battle as she was in a fighting stance as she still did not want to be messed with.


----------



## Island (Sep 7, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Dead Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella watched Cosmo, Wrath, and Zephyr take turns at the Volcanic Vulture. She noted that all of them had super durability, super speed, super strength, spacetime manipulation, or some combination thereof.. Stella had none of these powers. In fact, she realized that she was the opposite. She inhabited the body of a significantly weaker human female. All she had was limited access to her meta-consciousness and mild telekinetic powers. The latter, she deliberated, would only be useful if she could throw a bus at the Blazing Boy, but she didn’t think she had the power to do something like that. She went back to that whole “choke a bitch” option by crushing somebody’s throat with her telekinesis, but the Heated Human probably had the durability to resist his throat being crushed.

But wait.

Fire.

Water…?

Where could she find water in an urban sprawl? Did humans keep large tanks of water anywhere for easy access?

Ah ha! A small yellow fire hydrant rested on the sidewalk. The transcendent learned that humans pumped water into these hydrants in case of emergency. Local “firefighters” attached tubes to the hydrants to shoot water at blazing infernos. The Sizzling Sentient certainly counted as a blazing inferno, so maybe shooting water at him would cool him off.

The female stood maybe two stories above the fire hydrant across the street from where the Beer Bunker used to be. She looked down at the hydrant, focused, and lifted her right arm. Slowly, the metal object lifted, and water spewed out.

She chucked the hydrant in the Hellfire Hound’s general direction and then with her left arm, directed the water at him. Hopefully, he’d dodge the hydrant and then get hit by the water. Either way, this could provide a potential distraction so that the actual heroes could do some damage…


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell IV

---

Stanley grimaced slightly from the pain of Masaru's what ever attack. "_Teleporter guy is dangerous..._" He noted, before addressing the latest threat. The lightning snake was unexpected, and probably quite dangerous, but...from the expression on Alana's face, she probably had no control over it. Nor would she be able to make another one of these. Then there was this giant laser. Stamping his foot into the ground, the Red Hunter brought his arm back and turned it into magma. "*Don't underestimate me!*" He roared, thrusting his arm, propelling it with lava and magma as a claw shaped hand blasted against the snake and laser. The snake dispersed in a cackle of electricity, whilst the laser exploded in his hand, but failed to move Red Hunter from his spot.

Alana then sliced her scimitar through the air. It flew true towards Stanley's back until...it dropped to the ground half-way there. "_Did she just try and throw a scimitar at me?_" Red Hunter frowned, looking back at the scimitar on the ground. 

He turned around, and was greeted by a smack in the face by a water hydrant, thrown by Stella. "Motherfu-" Stanley grunted, throwing it down, before a spiral of water blasted him in the arms, turning them into solid rock. "Cker." He finished.

"_This..._" Red Hunter contemplated, examining his arms nonchalantly. He couldn't see the state of his hand through the layer of cool magma that covered his arms, but he could tell that laser did a number on it. "_Is bad._" Stanley looked up, to be greeted by a dark shape flying towards him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell VI

---

"*Haaah!*" Wrath roared, bringing his sabre down on Red Hunter. A clang was heard, as the sabres clashed against the layer of rock on Red Hunter's right arm. "_Dammit..._" He grunted, as the sabre got trapped, cracks in the rock appearing around Stanley's arm. A grin spread across the large man's face. "Thanks for the sword." He said, before grabbing Alexander by the arm and throwing him into a wall.

The military officer skid across the streets a fair distance, before finally stopping against a lamp post. Getting up with a grunt, he narrowed his eyes, vision going blurry. "Dislocated shoulder, and another broken rib? Dammit." He cursed, taking out his gun. "_Close combat probably won't be an option for me anymore..._" Wrath activated his left eye once more and took aim, focusing all his mental integrity and red aura into his gun. He shot, and a large red coloured shock-wave flew towards the Red Hunter.

Eyes widening, Stanley held out the adamantine sword in front of him in an attempt to defend against the attack. The shock-wave hit with an amazing impact strength, sending the sabre flying and sliding Stanley back several metres. "_Another Dreamscape power?_" Red Hunter wondered, getting up. The rock on his arms cracked and shattered, freeing his arms. 

And not a moment too soon, as another shock-wave, albeit noticeably smaller, flies towards him. Red Hunter manifests his huge magma fist once more and punches against the shock-wave. For a brief moment, the force of the two attacks appear evenly matched, before...the shock-wave disperses.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 8, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Beer Bunker Remains

Running out of time​*
Masaru hoped Alex still had a piece of that broken table. His powers were used again, this time teleporting Alex to himself, to keep the major upright. He played it steady, but he was exhausted. Perhaps more than Alex. Making sure his ally wasn't going to topple over like he too felt, Masaru said, "Good job Major." 

Seconds from falling over, Masaru steeled his nerves and focused. Though it was a little more chaotic than he had anticipated.. Masaru discovered the two things he needed to know. Stanley had a limit to the amount of lava he could produce, and being submerged enough water would cool his ability.

Raising his finger, Masaru spoken to Stella. "Okay team here's the game plan. Stella, if you copy.. Blast him with water and keep spraying him. Kevin and Alex, divert his attention when his lava is cooled. He still looks like he has high strength, though, so Ras when he's distracted, deliver a blow to his blind spot and pin him down. I'll take it from there." Masaru finished and lowered a finger, hoping they all had their ear pieces in. If not, he'd adjust the plan accordingly.

He then waited to make his move, to prepare for the Red Hunter's final stand.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 8, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Beer Bunker

Super Smash Bros., Red Hunter edition!​*
It almost seemed unfair to handle the guy like this. Even Magmar deserved better than to be ganged up on like some common street whore. Still, duty calls. His job was easy enough, keep Stanley occupied. He could do that. Moving forward Kevin was focused solely on Red Hunter, the battle above raging but the one ahead taking priority.

Melee combat was what Kevin felt more comfortable with, anyhow, his smash mouth style of slugging more comfortable for him than laser shooting though being a skilled shot in pool helped tremendously. "I'm countin' on you Sensei-Alex!" Kevin joked, as he engaged Red Hunter in melee combat.

The water was.. well, it'd hurt like fuck if it deflected and sprayed him. Honestly Red Hunter's lava would be more welcomed than Stella's water blast. "STELLA, USE HYDRO PUMP!" Kevin shouted as he threw a smooth sweeping kick towards Stanley's face, followed by a spinning haymaker.


----------



## Island (Sep 8, 2012)

Stelara Fjara

Stella forgot all about that little ear accessory that Masaru gave her. It surprised her that a little voice spoke out to her from her pocket, so she reached in and pulled it out. She heard the man outline a strategy that involved ganging up on the Charcoal Chum and specifically focused on her part about spraying him with water as a distraction. It seemed that the other heroes liked her idea, and hopefully it would be instrumental to bringing victory this day.

A few moments later, Cosmo called out to her “STELLA, USE HYDRO PUMP!”

She had no idea what this meant but went ahead with her attack.

Water still sprayed from the fire hydrant, so it was a simple matter of redirecting it at Comrade Combustion. The transcendent moved her arms around and the water followed. After about a second of getting the hang of water manipulation… , she commanded it like she just turned on a hose and unleashed a continuous stream of water at the Solar Sentinel.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2012)

Stanley Adamov - Red Hunter
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
The Fires of Hell VII

---

The kid came at Stanley like an energetic whirlwind, kicking and punching. Though Stanley, having adjusted to Wrath's faster and more skilled movements and speed, had no problem reacting to the kick. Instead, he grabbed Cosmo by the leg, and held him against the spray of water, grinning. "Red Hunter uses Substitute. It's not very effective, friend." He played Pok?mon games several years ago. A sad and slightly shameful secret he held. He enjoyed the fights, but the fact he could never _kill _anybody both infuriated and confused him. How the hell could a level 3 fish only 'faint' when he was blasted with a Hyper Beam by a level 100 Dragonite? It just never made any sense.

The Red Hunter swung Cosmo back and chucked him to the hydrant before he could blast him with a laser and slammed both hands into the ground, burrowing them deep underneath. Straining, he focused all his willpower into the next attack.

Cracks appeared in the ground, and the floor in front of him broke, turning into a moderate sized hole. Steam rose out, followed by the sound of water rushing and then...a large stream of continuous lava burst through into the air, before losing momentum and dropping down onto the Earth...

In the form of raining lava, as well as magma bombs.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 8, 2012)

Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

The Beer Bunker

_It's Super Effective!_​
Kevin collapsed, his eyes drawing back as he was given an extra water spanking. He lost consciousness almost immediately, looking frail and weak.. as he dropped like a sack of potatos. Lava bursting free and exploding was a sudden attack that Masaru didn't have time to rescue the unconscious hero from. Kevin was caught in one of the eruptions, getting a face full of it as he fell into a sudden chasm. 

The split table section was immediately incinerated by the lava which engulfed him, as Kevin sank into it, much like Anakin Skywalker. Except he wouldn't be appearing in a black suit after this.. or would he?

Kevin's last thoughts were of the people he'd let down. 
_
Mom. My friends. Mayor Higgins. Riley. Hell even my real parents didn't want me. Punk bitches. What a way for my amazing adventures to conclude. Hey, maybe I'll write a book... Yeah, that'd do it. _
_
The Tales of Uzuma -- naw, screw that. Who the fuck in their right mind would get into a weird series about magical ninjas?​_
_Oops. Yeah... I'll be too dead to write a book. FML._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
Saving The Day

---

"_Fuckers._" Alexander flared up his aura, intensifying it so much that he felt as if his brain was going to melt under the pressure. He moved, a flash of red being all that anyone could see, darting towards Cosmo. "_I hope the red aura is enough..._" 

Taking out his sabre, he chucked it at the melting ground Cosmo was slowly being emerged in, sticking it upright, before taking a great leap towards it. Slightly unsteadily and with a dangerous wobble, Alexander landed on the hilt of his sabre, before grabbing Cosmo by the collar and jumping off the sabre immediately, before it would sink further from the weight. 

"You're not going to die yet," Wrath said, moving to a safe spot and panting as he dispersed his aura, "and it's Alexander-sensei." He sighed. Well, that was both of his adamantine sabres gone. He'd have to get a new one...somehow.


----------



## Island (Sep 8, 2012)

Stelara Fjara

Magma fell from the sky? The Heated Hellbringer sure had a lot of power, and for a moment, Stella had no idea how to react. What could she do to stop falling magma bombs? She had two options. The first involved using her barrier to deflect the freefalling lava and hopefully tank the bombs. The second involved using water to cool the magma and… do nothing against the explosions. She doubted that her barriers could tank the magma bombs; this was mostly because she figured they at least stop the initial explosion, but the remnant pieces of magma would definitely maim her. She needed to use both her psychic powers and water… somehow…

Then it dawned on her.

If she couldn’t protect herself with barriers then why couldn’t she just protect the bombs and use water to cool the lava?

Simple, right?

Stella pinpointed each of the magma bombs that headed in her direction.  Then she concentrated her energy and formed force fields around them. With her free hand, she brought water from the ground, into the sky, and spun it into a whirlpool overhead. If everything went according to plan, the freefalling lava would be washed into the swirling stream of water and be flung off in another direction. When the magma bombs fell, she hoped, they would explode, shatter her force fields, and their remnants would likewise be washed away.

Complicated, yes. Did it work? Hopefully.

If it did, Stella would reconcentrate all that water toward Stanley and hopefully somebody could do... something.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 8, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

The Beer Bunker

Final Attack​*
_Good job, Major.._ Masaru thought with a weak smile, before exhaling his relief. This was getting out of hand. He sent Alana to another rooftop, and Stella too, depleting even more of his stamina. He than ran forward, eyes narrowed. He needed to time this just right. As if water had been dumped on him, everything slowed down.. but to others it'd look as if Masaru was moving ridiculously fast. His brain felt like it was melting as he ran forward twirling the billy club out.  

Masaru navigated his way through exploding lava with something akin to sheer desperation. He was skidding, bobbing, and weaving his way through the unexpected bursts. Wincing as the lava was close to his face and body, he almost passed out as the intense heat spread. Masaru lunged forward, when he saw a clear shot, and flipped.

Upside down in the air, Masaru flicked the glowing club.. if Stanley turned in time the last thing he'd see was Masaru's club before he'd hit the water. Before Masaru swapped Stanley to the beacon at the bay, he went there himself, unleashing a spatial shuffle that rippled chaotically above the water. 

He disappeared, then, and Stanley would appear with his baton, which also got caught in the violent rattling shuffle of that particular space in time. He hoped it would be enough to leave Stanley unconscious as Masaru ended up tumbling onto the floor of the underground base. 

Blood trickled from his nose from his damaged brain as Masaru collided with the wall in the basement, and collapsed.. panting as he wearily tried to rise.. but fell.. slowly losing consciousness.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 8, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana heard what was going on as her vision was still fuzzy, she found the guard rail and the latter to get down as she noticed that Masaru fainted where Beer Bunker used to be in the left over junk that was scattered all over the place. She climbed down the latter as she could. She jump over pools of lava to get back to the rubble of Beer Bunker, she did not cared if her feet got burned or her shoes to melt and stuck to her skin. As she arrived at the rumble as she looked around as she jumped down one of the creators on the property of Beer Bunken. She looked around for a second time as she saw Masaru against the basement wall. She walked over to him to see if he was still living, she was thinking don't die on us; you have a lot to life for. She pulled him into a sitting potion with some very cute grunts.

Alana noticed something was watching her from the metal ring that leads to a letter to the sewers. The metal ring slid open and an alligator snout came out of it. She recognized the alligator he was Mina's boyfriend. If he was around she was too Alana was just guessing. The alligator came out as he reached down back to where the latter to the sewers were and pulled up Mina.

"I thought you need some healing help, I got a ride from my mate."

"First get Masaru, first up to 75%; you can heal the rest after we are done fighting."

"Will do, Kron can protect me in till I rest after I heal him again."

Alana turned her back as she needed to protect Masaru from another bad guy coming at him for the moment as Kron stood next to her as he was going to help protect her as well or what she was protecting as well. Mina started to glow white as she touch Masaru as she was holding back to not use all of her healing powers to at least heal him some and here that brain of his. She could feel that Alana needed her rest from that racing heart of hers. Mina walked passed Alana and pushed her towards Masaru. To Alana there


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2012)

Steven Stone
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
If You Want A Job Done...

---

Steven sighed. Disappointing. The Fist, Keith, Shiner and Red Hunter had all lost. Though Stone was by no means a betting man, he had expected either Shiner or the Red Hunter to be able to kill them. Upon the former's retreat, and the latter's loss, he remembered why he was not a gambler. He sucked at it. 

It was now early morning. Not really the best time to kill them, but...this was the best _chance_ to strike them. While they were tired and exhausted from waves of fighting. Stone was nothing if not practical. Trailing behind the boulder he rode upon were two neat lines of rocks, pebbles and boulders of various shapes and sizes.

Hovering above the Saint Haven heroes loomed their newest and greatest threat: Steven Stone, having just arrived at the former Beer Bunker on his transport. He smiled and greeted them. "Hello, heroes. It's a pleasure to finally be able to meet you at last. My name is Steven. Steven Stone. However, you may recognize me better as the man who killed your leader and benefactor Barret Higgins." Delicately, he rose two hands, and the rocks which trailed behind him rushed forward, the rocks encircling him in a defensive formation while the boulders lined up neatly in preparation for attack.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 9, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Hangaku_

White, that's all she seen, just white. It was as if....she was no where. Just a empty world, for a empty girl. It was so different...strange, the feeling was foreign to Riley. Usually...Riley only saw...only felt black. She always felt the darkness shroud her. Her father will still in her, telling her to return to him? So she could become a sacrifice for an evil spirit. But now...she felt at peace. 

She always hated being alone, but this was different. There was nothing, no demons,no air,no darkness,no light,just nothing. She was truly, and peacefully alone. She actually....felt happy, the pain inside her heart felt numb..the pain was gone. She felt like she could sleep,...forever. She could just close her eyes...and all the bad memories could be forgotten. 

*Reality*

"Call me crazy...but am I the only one who sees a girl sleeping on are couch?"

"I found her."

The boy stared at the sickly looking girl, she looked so peaceful, so calm, and so pretty....was he really thinking about asking out a unconscious girl on his couch?  The boy turned to his mother.

"Soo...when is she going to wake up?"

"Right now."

The wise woman, got on her knees so she could place something on the girls noise, so she could wake up. The boy looked from afar wondering what his mom was doing.

"Wake up, Wake up Spirit."

*Riley mind*

Everything was fading, she could finally forget...permanently. She was in a blissful state, soon everything will be over. As things started to fade, she heard something,..or someone. 

"Wake up, Wake up Spirit."

*Reality*

"Wh..what. Where am I?"

"My house."

Riley rubbed her eyes, a better question would have been who are you. She recalled seeing her before when the mayor let her live in the cave on her own, but she had never spoke to this lady before.

"Cool! What did you use to wake her up! Was it some kind of plant, that could make anybody wake up from slumber!"

"No, it was your sock. Now go put this in the laundry."

The woman spoke, as she throw the sock backwards. The boy caught it and sighed as he walked off. He mumbled something under his sigh.

"Mom, don't embarrass me in front of her."

Riley rubbed her head, as the woman helped her up from the couch, Riley didn't understand. She could have sworn she was at the cave, living the final moments of her life.

"If you're wondering why your still alive, my healing prowess delayed your death. Come, you must be hungry."

The house was....small, and a bit off a mess. Beer bottles on the floor, piles of dirty clothes here and there. Some stains on the carpet, probably from certain soft drinks or beverages. As the woman lead Riley to the kitchen the boy was not to far behind. Riley just noticed that the boy was in his boxers and wearing a plain black T-shirt. He certainly liked to be comfortable even when they're guests at his house. The boy immediately began talking.

"Soo...come around here often?" 

"........"

_"Its your house."_

She thought, as they arrived in the kitchen. The boy then whispered to her.

"Drink lots of water to wash the taste of her food down, my mom can't cook for shit."

"That's why I ordered pizza, and because of your smart ass remark, you get to eat what I made."

The woman said as she got the boy a plate of....mystery meat?

"What is this stuff?"

"I don't know, I tried making a steak."

The woman said, as she gave Riley a plastic plate, with two slices of pizza.

"Eat up, after your finished I would like to ask you some questions." 

The woman spoke, as she gave Riley a coke bottle.

"......"

It was very awkward, a woman takes her in, gives her food, and then wants to ask her some questions? Riley didn't complain, but she didn't like the sound of it. Riley hadn't had a good meal in a while. The cave only had scraps of food, and no electricity. She mostly had to survive on limiting how much junk food she ate, so she would have enough for the next day. So it didn't surprise her, or even Hangaku that she began making quick work of the pizza.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 10, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Favor_

Riley quickly made quick work of her first slice...and she nearly drunk half the bottle of soda. She looked up to see Ryan, picking at his mystery meat with a frown. Did he really have to eat that goop? Riley simply grabbed her plate with the second slice of pizza and handed it to him. This made him look at Riley.

".....Here."

"Thanks! I owe you one."

He spoke with joy, as he quickly snatched the plate from her, and literally stuffed the slice of pizza down his mouth. Riley eyes widened in amazement. And she thought, she ate her pizza fast. Riley got up from the table, as she began walking towards the door that leads to the front yard of the house. She had no reason to stay here. Suddenly she heard a voice.

"Is it really polite to try and leave, without saying goodbye?"

Riley turned to see Hangaku, smirking as she had her right hand on her hip. Riley just looked at her, there was an awkward silence in the room. Until Hangaku spoke.

"My name is Hangaku, I already know your name Riley, follow me."

The woman didn't even give Riley a chance to answer, she just walked off expecting Riley to follow. Riley followed Hangaku, suddenly Hangaku stopped in the middle of the family room. Ryan was playing video games, she smiled as she grabbed the remote, and changed it to the news. And continued walking.

*Ryan Williams*
_Joining the battlefield_

"Mooommmmmmm." 

The boy suddenly seen on the news, a fight! A huge fight that was being captured live from helicopters. The man they were fighting had ...lava....powers. He was the badguy! And the good guys were THE AMAZING COSMO....and friends. Ryan totally had to be there! He had to meet the amazing cosmo...and friends.

Ryan turned to his left, his mother and that girl was no where in sight. Probably in his moms magical basement. Ryan quickly made a run for it for the door, right when he got so close he heard a voice.

"And where do you think your going?"

"Umm...."

_"Excuse...excuse I need an excuse? Um...I am going to get milk...no she will never believe that....uhhhhh"_

"Without my stamina replenishing potions that heals wounds."

She spoke, as she threw a plastic bag filled with glass viles with this potion. Ryan quickly caught it and smirked. He opened the door and headed out.........after 10 seconds he ran back in.

"I forgot my pants!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 10, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Beneath the Bunker

Second time being healed​*

Masaru regained the tiniest bit of focus.. which continued as he was healed. His body twitched.. once.. twice.. and a hand weakly balled. "Nn.." Head sagging into a drooping hang, Masaru pulled himself up, slouching until he fell onto his butt.

He wearily looked around.. one of those few times he felt vulnerable. Alana, and two others.. they must've been friends of hers. Mutants. 

Disoriented, still, Masaru said, "I owe you.. both.. a second time..."

He rested a hand on his head.. It felt better now. He also felt a minor improvement.. each time his mind was healed, he felt his ability with time become less stressful. Rising, slowly, he stumbled a bit. He was healed, but his mind was still a daze.

"...We need to..." Masaru managed, but placed a palm on the wall to try to get his bearings. He was pushing himself, as usual, but... his generation of T.A.N.K. experienced heavy loss. The loss of a friend, and his generation's mentor. He felt responsible.. if he could've mastered his abilities.. he could've saved them.

"Alana.. what happened.. is everyone safe..?" Masaru asked, too dizzy to risk walking just yet.. but he had an ominous feeling.. he needed to protect his friends. He couldn't risk becoming a hindrance to them at the moment, however..


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 10, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Beer Bunker Remains

This is the guy!​*
When Kevin came to everything was hazy. Luckily it wasn't extremely cold water, and luckily the lava was there to warm him. In an roundabout sort of way, Stanley saved his life just as much as Alex. Eyelids drooping.. the announcement from Alex caused him to wearily lift his eyes. 

"Jeez.. can't ever let a guy.. die in peace can ya..?" Kevin joked, and his eyes squinted, then narrowed further when he saw a figure in the sky. That was the guy!

"It's him! The fucker that killed Higgins! YOU SON OF A BITCH!" Kevin screamed, his anger reaching a boiling points in seconds. Growling, Kevin concentrated, and the hardest blast he'd ever shot out in his life screamed forward. 

Now, Kevin the cocky usually had three types of expressions. Laid back. Annoyed. The most common one being a smirk that said 'fuck you life, I could buy your ass'.

This was one of those few times that Kevin looked as if he was going to rip someone's fucking head off. 

That blast? Kevin didn't stop there. There were no tricks to his shots, just streaming beam after beam, body charging and glowing like a superhuman battery. 

In his mind, the memory of coming upon Higgins fallen body.. resting buried in the mansion kept replaying itself. With each flash of the dead man's face, another beam fired, until Kevin was launching what felt like a Gatling gun of lasers, the sheer amount of them unthinkable.

He wasn't sure how, but he was going to blast this man to bits. Kneeling, Kevin rocketed into the sky, twisting once, and unleashing the largest beam he ever performed. It snaked around like a swung belt, intending to knock Steven Stone off of his post. 

His vials were discarded in the lava, which was the only thing momentarily powering him with the extra adrenaline rush, outside of the sunlight.. but as he absorbed it, Kevin discharged it on his rampage. When he reached the rocks Kevin's movements were shown to be nimble and acrobatic, he didn't care what anyone else did, nor did he give a damn how powerful Stone was. He was going to blast his face off or die trying.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 10, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven
*

"Here take this, it will give you more strenght." Mina pulled out her own vial and handed it to Masaru.

"Another guy named Stone showed up, everyone else is in trouble and needs to be healed. Kron find my scimitar and give it to the major when you Mina heals him. He needs some sort of sword at the moment."

Mina pulled out another vial for Alana and she drunk it fast as she felt her energy returning quickly than normal as she felt her heart calmed down a few heart beats. Mina got on Kron's back as she left to find the rest of the hero's to healed then in time before the next battle started up. She had a clue that they were still around here somewhere, she doubt many people would be around to stick around for this event to occured to see if the heros came out like heros or zeros. Kron ran across the battle field as he grabbed the scimitar and hurry up to find Alex aka major. Kron landed beside Alex and handed him the scimitar and another vial. Mina nor Kron could still around for long as they had to hurry up. 

Alana turned back to Masaru as she went over to him and let him leaned on her till he drink Mina's vial and for him to get his balance. She felt that warm feeling again inside. To her Masaru did not need to own her or Mina any thing. It was nice helping out she guessed it was different from being train an assassin. She pshed those warm feelings away to get back into killer mode to get the job done befroe they truly gave up hope. She would not fail at all as maybe she saw the small tint of light through all of that darkness after all. This was a big change, she did not really know if she liked it or not. For now it was time to fight and to think on your feet.

"You don't own us nothing set for a few hours of good rest."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Loneliness~*

Shannon quivered as she laid silently under the night sky. Things had been quiet for her recently, but she just knew she wouldn't be able to handle the outside world anymore. Things simply did not make sense. Especially with the fact that they were kicked out after the mayors assassination, and now she had no place to go really.

Her eyes rolled downwards along with her eye lids, she could no longer concentrate. If she were to pull this off then she'd need help, well more than she originally thought she would need anyways. Her rest didn't last for long though, as her hand rose up and grabbed her forehead. She jumped up from her back and arched forward, holding her hand over her face allowing her eyes to see threw the cracks between her fingers.    

 "I...Can...I need too..."

She could sense something coming, hell, she could sense it from way back when she was at her old school. Even if she was scared now she'd have to toughen up, there's no way she can't lose to this guy the next time she meets him. In fact, she'll be more than prepared. But for that she'd need another individual.

Currently her best acquaintance that had been in Saint Haven was Cosmo, perhaps he'd be the best choice. Also he was one of the strongest out of the entire group, it'd make sense to get him. A small smile on her face turned out, realizing that this could work out. She flipped out her phone and dialed Cosmo's number. Once answered she said:

"Hello, this is Shannon Starr, or Starr as you like to call me. Anyways I'm out here on the High School roof and I want to...talk to you about something. Can you come over?"

She was trying to sound as normal as possible, but her excitement got the best of her. ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 12, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

North Saint Haven - Mansion

( Following the showdown with Stone )

The Return of Awesome Girl!​*
Kevin sat in the living room flipping through television stations. Boring, boring, boring. His phone rang and he thought it was the family accountant. What? Not answering. Still, with all of that drama that went on, it could've been a member of the team. 

Kevin reached over and grabbed the phone, holding it to his ear. "This is the Prince of the City speaking, what up?" Kevin causally asked, expensive fluffy black house shoes crooked on his feet.

When he heard who it was Kevin nearly dropped his phone. Starr?! The women were all a blur to him. Hot faces, long hair, and large breasts. He wasn't a picky guy. Still, out of the random babes, two stuck to his mind. The awesome pixel girl, and the wild DS. 

Sitting up, wine glass knocked over, Kevin quickly stood and paced.. the volume turned down. She wanted him to come to the high school roof? Sounded like a plan.

"Yeah, sure. I'll be there." He didn't even bother asking her what was wrong, or why she was upset. He'd drop everything for a lady. 

Heading for the door, he twirled his keys on a finger tip, whistling. "Watch the place, Jeffery. I'll be back soon. I think. If Hangaku shows up tell her I've been... uh, meditating."

"Do you mean to lie about _now_ or the entire day, Master Kevin?" Jeffery asked, a towel on his forearm.

"Whole day. Kevin was meditating all day every day." Kevin replied with a wink, and shut the door, whistling. It was night, so laser blasting his way to the high school wasn't an option.

In the massive garage at the side of the mansion Kevin's baby was parked. The Bugatti Veyron. He slid in and stretched, sitting comfy in the car he only drove on special occasions.

​Minutes later he could be seen speeding down the street, zipping through yellow lights, people watching in shock. People in the know suspected who it belonged to. When he neared the school, Kevin made a call, tires screeching as he arrived on the lot.

"Hey, it's the most amazing guy in the city at your service Miss Awesome." Kevin said, speaking into his cell phone while stepping out onto the lot. The roof.. how in the hell was he going to get up there without his lasers?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

*Shannon Starr*
*~Laughter~*

Shannon was shocked to see at how fast Cosmo arrived, it was truly fast. She was expecting to wait about twenty minutes or so, but he was here in five. Also he came in a car, unusual. Maybe he didn't use his powers simply so the outside world would know he was here or who he was? Regardless she looked down at him as he seemed confused, he called her again telling her that she was 'awesome', and he was at her service.

Now she couldn't help but laugh at this statement. Her, being viewed as awesome in anyone's eyes? That was simply ludicrous! But regardless she had to keep her cool down, she couldn't laugh at every single thing he did, especially not now. Talking back into the phone, Shannon said:

"Trying to come up here? If you're so intent on shielding your powers from the outside lands I suppose you could try and climb up, unless you know, you're a big scared alien or something."

Shannon stuck her tongue out towards him, even if he might not be able to see her. She wasn't sure why she was being so playful towards him, maybe it was because she knew this might be the last chance she could have this attitude towards him. ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo™

High School

Some Amazing Parkour​*
"A challenge, eh? Okay gorgeous, let's do this." Kevin replied as he rolled his sleeves up. Kevin looked around. He was glad he hadn't come in his house shoes, or else.. well, this wouldn't be fun, nor would it be easy. He saw a tree, which would be his choice of movement. Starting off with a slow sprint, Kevin picked up speed, and leaped.

His foot tapped the side of the unyielding bark, and Kevin balanced himself on it in time to twist himself while swinging a leg. The startling rotation ended with him whirling into a spin and landing on a higher branch in a crouch.

He kept steady, trying not to lose his balance, and then ran up the tree a few steps. He pushed off into a backwards flip, rolling in smooth rotations before landing on a higher branch, arms spread.

Where did he learn this art? The streets, baby! East Side urban ruffians up to no good. He was the dumb kid gaping in awe at their smooth acrobatics, until he too started learning and joining in. It wasn't long before Kevin was high enough to make it to the roof if he jumped.

He ran forward, and jumped, spiraling forward once before ending his long plummet with a smooth series of barreling tumbles, landing safely on the roof. Spreading his arms as if to say 'ta da', Kevin smirked, saying, "Too easy. Only someone as amazing as me could pull that off~" He said with a smirk, glancing back at the tree to realize it stole a part of his shirt.

"Fuck!" Facing Starr, he cleared his throat and said, "Er, I mean.. ha.. who needs it? Just a little.. rusty, y'know." Cough. "So! What's up?"


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

*S**hannon Starr*
*~Longing~*

Shannon awaited Cosmo's arrival, and as she expected the man arrived rather quickly, even if in a hilarious fashion. On the way up his shirt had been snagged by a tree branch. While blaming it on clumsiness she knew he just wasn't use to doing that sort of thing, especially since he has his lasers. 

 She also couldn't help but smile. He also seemed to bring a smile to her face, something that she wished could happen in the future, but she knew it was impossible. Her hand gripped as she kept her emotions on her face in check, responding to Cosmo's question to the best of her ability:

"Well truth be told...I'm scared...I don't know how to describe it. Something is coming, and I feel like I've felt this presence before but it seems more powerful, and it's growing every day. I can feel its hatred, it's almost like it's calling out to me. I'm unsure of how to deal with this situation, how the outcome will be..."

She stopped for a bit and grasped her arm. She was having difficulty talking, almost like she was choking up. She knew Cosmo came here in a rather upbeat mood, but there was no use beating around the bush, she needed to be as direct as possible.

"I know in the time I have left I'll need someone to help me, someone strong. Cosmo, you were like, one of the strongest among the entire group. You definitely are good enough to help me, so please, will you accept? If you do then there's a few other things I'll need to say..."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

High School Rooftop

Mystique of the Pixel Girl​*
He had his hands in his pockets, a calm look on his face. Something in him clearly had changed. Even if a little. He'd normally take that as an opportunity to blab on about how awesome or amazing he was. 

This wasn't one of those times. The guy life was a joke to, a wild ride to do whatever in, was quickly becoming something.. more. It reminded him of the vastness of space. No, there was a time to fuck around.. and a time to be serious. Guess which one this was?

He could tell she was having difficulty getting it out, so a small frown creased his face. "I'll definitely accept it. Starr, though.. you're pretty awesome yourself, right? You can create junk.. you never know what you're capable of."

Kevin truly believed she had an amazing ability, anyone who thought otherwise was nuts. She could _make_ things. Pixel things, but they were just as real as anything else. He rubbed the back of his neck, a bit, and smiled.. realizing she picked him.

"Anyway, so yeah.. what's up? What'dya need the help of the Prince for?" He asked with a smirk, in an attempt to cheer her up, and well... be his normal cocky self. 

He could tell something big was happening, after Steven Stone, there were countless possibilities. Those guys were dangerous.. and it pretty much made Kevin realize that in terms of abilities.. anything can happen.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2012)

Steven Stone
Saint Haven [*Dead Bunker*]
Entertainment

---

Steven smiled, moving and floating himself out of the way of Cosmo's bombardment of lasers, and stopping the odd stray with a boulder shield. "Not bad, not bad." The silver haired man commented, clapping his hands delicately. "However, I'm afraid that's not going to be sufficient, Cosmo." He finished, raising his hand up and bringing it down suddenly. Behind him, trails of rock lined up together in a huge line, before smashing down onto the ground in a whip like fashion, tearing apart the road and pavements with it's destructive power.

Alex and Dirk, having both gotten out of the way and hidden behind a building grimaced. "This guy is tough." Wrath admitted, holding his new scimitar and looking at it with a small hint of distaste. He preferred his sabre. Bro nodded. "I told you." He said back. 

Before their conversation could continue further, a boulder dropped down, separating the two and forcing them to jump to the side. Steven calmly hovered above, and clicked his fingers. A crack formed on the boulder, and instantly, it split apart, exploding in an explosion of pebbles and rocks. Flawlessly, Alex and Dirk parried the pebbles, deflecting them all. "_I can't get used to the shape of this weapon..._" The Major noted, and focused his powers onto changing it's shape into a sabre, imagining it molding itself into his old sword. In his hand, he felt the sword's shape morph slightly, but...

Only to a Chinese dao shape. He held it up and frowned. "This is better, I suppose..." Is said, moments before a stone arrow tip shaped projectile shot out of the sky and crashed into the ground, Wrath moving out of the way before that. Several more crashed down, and under the pressure of the artillery rain, Alex flared up his red aura and took a leap back. 

"Slippery one, aren't you?" He smiled bemusedly and flew more artillery rocks towards Dirk. "Damn it." Bro jumped up, leaving an after-image in his place and jumped onto his rocket board, flying into the air. "_I need to get close to him somehow..._" Flying out of the way as a large fist-shaped boulder fired towards him, Dirk jumped off and darted towards Steven. 

"Have you not already attempted this?" Steven smiled sardonically and hand-waved a few rocks towards him. Dirk, having seen them coming, sliced through them with his katana and landed on Steven's stone, a grin appearing on his face while the one on Steven's lowered slightly. Dropping a package, he leaped off again, landing onto his rocket board and flying away. 

Steven looked down as the small package expanded and grew into a small dancing robot with a cap. "Hm." He said in his usual insightful manner. The robot held out it's fist and danced: "Fist-bump, hell yeah!" It declared, and the fist fired off, nailing him in the stomach and sending him flying off his own rock. "This shit's as whack as I'm a guy made of metal..." It rapped, holding it's small robotic arms in the air and began dancing again. "So sit yo ass down 'cuz we got shit to settle!"

Falling through the air, he smiled to himself. "A rapping robot? Very amusing indeed." Flipping in his free-fall, he outmaneuvered himself to an upright position and landed on one of the rocks, before waving his hand again, a rock projectile smashing Squarewave off the rock.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

The Final Act​*











This was a little more than he was anticipating. He faced Alana with a weary smile. She was more helpful than he could imagine.. Mina.. he couldn't put into words how much he owed them. 

His mind felt.. clear, more solid than normal.. his abilities weren't as difficult to comprehend, much less connect with as before. He slowly stood, arms to his sides. "Thank you, Alana... Steven Stone, huh...? I guess it's time. Let's go."

He patted her gently on the back, and with a sweep of wind, he was gone.. landing softly on a crooked building. A street looked as if an earthquake hit, a massive fissure in the center of it. Eyes snapping up from the devastation to the man himself, he pondered what to do while gripping the roof with one hand as the other held Alana.

Making her a beacon, his palm left her was Masaru swept his legs to leap off of the building. Free falling, he looked around for a moment, and then nodded. Wincing.. blackness appeared ahead of him.. and expanded. 

A section of the building jutted out, and Masaru let a foot land on it, before he teleported Alana to him. Catching her in a single arm, he hopped down, landing on the split pavement with light claps of his shoes.

Zigzagging, Masaru sprinted forward, heading in the direction of Stone. "Alana, cover me with some lightning!" Masaru called out while leaping onto the hood of a car. His gun appeared in his hand, and he aimed it.. firing at Steven Stone. 

He fully expected him to dodge it or block it with rock, but intended to use it as a method to get closer to the criminal. There wasn't much he could do with a long range target.

Meanwhile his had was putting together methods to stop Steven Stone. He had one in particular.. but he'd need to get one of the siblings fighting above involved. If the liquid heat of their attacks was enough to destroy Steven's rocks he could weaken Steven's aerial capabilities useless.

"We need to corner him before anyone else is harmed," Masaru spoke into his ear piece. He knew just how dangerous this man was.. and he didn't want innocent people to get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Island (Sep 13, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo!*
The Dead Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella watched Cosmo, Dirk, and Wrath attack Steven Stone. His geokinesis allowed him to create platforms and weapons that put the team in a difficult spot. Team member who couldn?t fly such as Alana were effectively useless. Meanwhile, team with only close-range attacks such as Wilhelm (wherever he was) had to chase Stone around on his? giant floating boulders. Stella considered her options and recalled a few abilities that she wanted to try. One in particular seemed useful. The transcendent recollected _?The humans have a strange fascination with explosions and bright lights. I have noticed that they are particularly attracted to the idea of completely destroying things to solve their problems. While somewhat primitive compared to more precise laser technology and nano assault bots, it definitely has its uses...?_

Stella placed her middle and pointer fingers on her temples. She scanned the floating rocks overhead and sought out Steven. Aha! Just recently, one of those artificial intelligences recited a demonic chant and punched the former off his perch. Then he flipped and landed on another rock. With a wave of his hand, Steven used a third rock to smack the artificial intelligence off the original.

*BOOOOOM!*

An explosion of energy erupted beneath Steven?s feet. The boulder he stood on shattered, and Stella effectively? blew it up with her _mind_. She first realized she could do this a few weeks ago. It was one of her first days on Earth, and she didn?t understand the concept of crosswalks. Initially she thought that the vehicles would _always_ for her and didn?t know that she had to wait her turn to cross. When a huge truck came her way, she didn?t have enough time to react properly and then something strange happened. The vehicle exploded! Fortunately, the driver got away safely, but the truck?s engine just blew up and engulfed the whole vehicle in flames.

Since then, she took a few minutes every day to try and blow up something small like an empty bottle or a trash can. She had varying amounts of success, and this was the first time she tried the technique in combat. To be honest, she didn?t realize that it would cause this much of a headache. As soon as the boulder exploded, a sharp pain made her grimace and she collapsed onto her knees.

She looked up to watch Stone fall and the strangest thing happened!

*?HEY YOU, FUCK BAG!?* Somebody called from up above.

A huge shadow went by, and momentarily blocked out the sun. It appeared to be an eagle or some kind except that it was significantly larger and had two heads. On the eagle?s back rode Wilhelm.

Wilhelm leapt off his stead and went into a free fall. He performed what looked like a wrestling technique on Stone?s first boulder and smashed right through it and then lunged toward Stone, who was presumably still falling after having the ground beneath him explode. 

 Wilhelm screamed, *?YOU?RE THE PUNK ASS BITCH THAT KILLED HIGGINS.?*

The giant falling man drew back his right arm and aimed to smash in Stone?s face with his fist.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2012)

Steven Stone
Saint Haven 
The King of Games

---

A flicker of a smile danced on Stone's features. The man willed another rock nearby to dart past  him, and as it did so, he grabbed onto it, evading Willhelm's mighty  blow quite narrowly. Walking onto a larger boulder, he calmly floated off once more and smiled. "You won't need to worry about involving civilians. I'm not a fan of unnecessary destruction," he shrugged and then grinned, "besides, for them to get involved..." Slowly, he rose up his two arms, and the ground quaked under the team's feet. "*It would mean you'll have pressured me into using my full power.*"

A low wind blows and a leaf flies past Steven's face and he frowns. "_There's no wind here..._" He turned around, but nothing was behind him. As he turned back to face his adversaries, a powerful breeze swept through the battlefield, cool and refreshing. A powerful aura was felt resonating from somewhere, but...Steven couldn't quite pin a finger on it.

"Top of the morning." A confident and 'happy' sounding voice came from a nearby building-top. A man, roughly twenty years of age, with black hair, brown eyes and a smirk stepped forward. "My name is Chris Pauw. _Colonel _Chris Pauw." Another breeze rolled along, and he floated up to meet his opponent. "But you, being a fellow Dreamscaper and all that, might know me as something else."

Steven arched an eyebrow. "The King of Games, eh?" He commented, an undertone of annoyance ringing in his voice. He wasn't expecting a Title holder to pop up. "It's an honour."

"It sure is." The Colonel nodded in agreement and held out his hand, a revolver appearing in it out of nowhere. "I don't suppose you'll just...give up?" He asked hopefully.

"I'm afraid that's quite unlikely." Steven replied, shaking his head and thrust his palm, his passive and amused expression being replaced with one of utmost concentration and seriousness. Several boulders and arrow-tip shaped rocks shot towards the grinning Colonel, who held his gun and shot...

The air around him seemed to ring as a shock-wave flew out of his gun and met the assault, deflecting it and obliterating the stone. "What about now?" He asked again. "Still no." Came the reply.

"Still disappointing." Chris mumbled, a black dagger quickly appearing in his hand as he darted off, propelling himself with wind. Steven narrowed his eyes at the sight of the dagger and formed a large fist of rock, before firing it towards Chris, who quickly shot it apart with another shock-wave, before closing in on his adversary and swinging. 

"Where did you get that dagger?" Stone asked through gritted teeth as he defended himself from the attack with a rock encased arm. Chris shrugged. "The Duke of Kill sent some of his vassals to kill me, and I killed them first. Fancy that, huh?" Catching Chris off guard in his moment of exposition, Steven shot another boulder at Chris, hitting him from the side and sending him flying off the boulder. 

"Well..." he mumbled as he landed on the ground where the team stood, rubbing the arm that the rock had struck. "_That_ was rude."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

She heard Masaru to back him up with her lightning blasts, after he let her go from her enbraced by his one arm. Did he really mean cover him with lightning or just only to back him up with it. She made the air around her crackle with the electricity around her as she made a lightning projectile snakes as theycame out and sliter on the floor she made had two wrapped around Masaru ankles to not hurt him but help him later when he was closer to Stone. The rest of the lightning projectiles she control to help strike at Stone when Masaru needed help. He heard part of his plan to corner Stone, she had a feeling that the rest of his plan was going to be dangerous. She noticed that Wil was back and some else new on the battle field as well. To her his shock wave was amazing, it was much powerful then just her lightning projectiles she used in battle.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

Potion, please!​*
"You're dead you son of a --" Nothing. Cosmo shoved his hands out, and.. nothing. He was exhausted. Cosmo rested a hand on his knee, panting. His barrage took a lot out of him. How could he defeat this guy when he shielded himself with ease?

Cosmo faced Steven and clicked his tongue. He wasn't sure how he'd fight with his sudden drop in stamina. In his infuriated state, Cosmo began draining heat in the area subconsciously, feeding off faint amounts from nearby sources. 

_One more time..._ Cosmo blasted himself into the sky, this time, arms rolling in circles. "Gah! Fuck!" Spiraling in a panicking fashion, he focused, and a beam shot through his hand, hitting a building to send him whistling in Steven Stone's direction.

"You messed up everything! You turned the old dude's dream into a fucking joke! An' all of it.. all of it is on us!" His energy intensified, as he opened his hands, and unleashed the heat energy and light stored into a sluggish laser.. it was large, but cold.. and the chill of the early morning left him.. powering Cosmo up a bit.

He watched it hit the rock Steven Stone was on, icing it. Kevin wasn't exactly sure what was happening, but he felt.. in touch, with a deeper part of his higher self. Not that it mattered to him. Nothing was more important than taking this bastard down, here and now.

However.. out of 'laser juice', with no heat and not enough sunlight charging him yet.. Cosmo began plummeting. He wasn't sure what happened, but.. out of the blue he was landing softly on his butt, and found himself sitting by Masaru, who was .. in the blink of an eye, gone, appearing on Steven Stone's iced rock.

Cosmo slowly stood as the rock appeared boldly in front of everyone, with Steven and Masaru surrounded by the group of heroes.

"Got'cha!" Cosmo attempted to fire a blast, and nothing came out. "Fuck!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Mina*

To Mina this was a pain in the ass, as the one named Cosmo was bouncing all over the place like a bean bag. Kron finally caught to him as she pulled out her shot gun as it was much easier to shoot one if she had aim. The only bad thing was not waste her vials. She aim and fire at Cosmo for a good reason and it was to insert her vial inside of him to give him back his energy or power. Then she told Kron to move as she was still on his back to move as fast as he could for both of them to not get hit by rocks. He jumped over a fallingbuilding as Mina looked around to see if anyone ele needed a healing vial at the moment. Kron noticed that a brown hair women with purple streaks were on her knees. He climb up to where this women was as Mina got off his back and took another vial from her pocket and stabbed it into a vein of Stella, Mina waited for Stella to get up. Kron was waiting as it tail was ready for an attack as his eyes flicker as he was worried about Mina being in this war zoon.


----------



## Island (Sep 13, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt - Saint Haven*
The Dead Bunker, South Saint Haven

And Wilhelm missed! Fortunately for him, he wouldn?t have to splat against the ground because the strange black eagle from before circled around and caught him. Even if the eagle wasn?t there, Wilhelm knew that it wouldn?t affect him much _too much_. In addition to super strength, he had super endurance and regenerative powers. Part of being a saint meant that he had access to supernatural powers that augmented his already terrifying physical features.

It seemed that Stone was preoccupied with Alana, Cosmo, and a new arrival, so Wilhelm decided that it would be best to see how this played out.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

*S**hannon Starr*
*~Fickle~*

Shannon felt sort of embarrassed, being asked what she needed him for exactly. She couldn't just say it outright, then he'd most definitely be put off, even might decide to kill her. No she'd just take her time with Cosmo, after all he was a alien, he wasn't a human, he should be able to become accustomed to things easier.

"Well...let's say it in this way. Even though you're a good friend I can't completely trust you yet. You meet all the qualifications, you're strong, and certainty amazing, but even with all of that I still have the slightest hint of doubt, and how you react to this next sentence will prove to me how far you'd be willing to go to keep my interests in line, to not betray my trust..."

She stopped for a bit and took a breath, she was taking a huge risk right here. She wasn't exactly sure how aliens reacted to this kind of thing, or even if they did, but Cosmo sure seemed to. In fact he seemed to love it. But to him, she was a friend, so could he violate that friendship? She leaned in and whispered in his ear, backing up and saying:

"So...what are you going to do?..."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

High School Roof Top

Scrambled Kevin​*
His eyes widened.. bulging as he gazed ahead at Starr. _That's_ not what he expected! He wasn't sure why, though... After all, as amazingly talented, wealthy, and drop dead gorgeous as he was a woman would have to be mad to think differently. Right? Right.

He was thinking about this. Trust..? What did that have to do with her offer? A part of him felt as if he was being tested, clearly there was _some_ deeper part to all of this. 

For a moment he just stared at Shannon, hands sliding into his pockets. How he felt about her was something he couldn't easily put into words. He was used to being bold and direct, not romantic, though sometimes smooth. Now, none of that seemed to fit. Everything was out on the table.. no pressing or pressuring needed from him.

An eyebrow quirked.. as the scramble minded Kevin felt a deliberate tug at the corner of his lips, mouth stretching into a smirk. 

"Maybe," said the alien before he shut his eyes, combed back hair windswept into dangling bangs that shielded his eyes as he looked down.

"...Then again, you don't exactly strike me as that sorta chick." One of his hands escaped a pocket to rub the back of his neck as he sighed. 

Freeing both hands, they came to rest on Starr's shoulders, and a rarely seen serious expression locked itself on Cosmo's face. "Cos you aren't, then, I'm not sure how I feel about that.. What I _do_ know, is that you're askin' me for help. I'll help. You trusted me with your identity, and I've trusted you with mines. When whatever this is blows over.. we'll get back to what you said." 

Staring deep into her eyes, that smirk that just faded reappeared as he added, "Still, I probably won't forget an offer like that so easily. A pretty girl should be more careful if she's gonna say stuff like that. A lesser man might've hopped all over that."

Shrugging, Kevin faced the night sky, palms towards the heavens as he said, "Who knows. The Prince still might. You offered, after all~" He said with a playful wink, before crossing his arms, and facing her with an arched eyebrow. "Seriously though... what's going on, Starr? Saying somethin' like that gets even a blockhead like me worried."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

*S**hannon Starr*
*~Joy~*

Shannon felt extremely relieved at the fact that Cosmo wasn't going to take advantage of her, even though she technically gave him consent to do whatever he very well pleased. A small smile arose on her face as she shoved Cosmo's arms off of her shoulders, and leaned in for a hug.

"You could of taken advantage of me, but you decided not to even when I allowed you too...I think I can trust you, because you put my feelings over your feelings, your trust for me has surly become larger and now my trust as well..."

She didn't know why she was becoming so emotional, maybe it was because no one had been this honest with her before? Too bad it had to be under these circumstances though. Shannon feeling complete joy leaned in towards Cosmo again, but saying this with a lighter tone this time.

"Alright I have something actually real to say to you this time, it won't be a load of baloney so you better not back out now..." 

Shannon backed up from Cosmo again, thinking about what to say next to complete the thought.

"It has something to do with my old school...A evil is appearing but I...I'm not sure if you'd be able to defeat it, as it's..."

She paused mid sentence, not wanting to finish what she was saying. She knew she couldn't reveal everything right now, she'd have to wait until the perfect moment.
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

High School Roof

Worth fighting for​*
Kevin blinked, startled by her leaning against him. So it was a test. Even then, he wouldn't have taken advantage of her, but.. his expression softened, just a tad. For some bizarre reason, he got that same feeling he got with Riley. His adoptive mother. Even Alex, to a lesser more.. 'bro-fist' degree.

When she moved back, and spoke, he couldn't help but laugh. "Psh, me? Back out against some evil old.. evil.. school.. thing? Never! They call me The Amazing Cosmo for a reason!" 

His hand rolled, as the mouthy super hero started up in his usual routine, "Whatever this dickface wants, he's not match for the combined power of Mr. Amazing and Miss Awesome."

She looked as if she was unsure whether or not she wanted to reveal anything. Kevin wasn't usually considerate enough to notice such things, but.. well, she was an exception.

"Are you hungry?" Kevin asked as he approached the edge of the roof. It'd be a long way down.. and he wasn't sure if it'd work or not. This ability scared him more than laser blasting through the city.

"Here, hop on." Kevin partially offered and partially insisted. His hand was gesturing behind him, hinting at a piggyback ride. He wanted to show off. Well, hell, of course he did! He was Cosmo! That, and well.. going down was a little easier than going up.

He also had another question in mind, to ask. If she had a place to stay. Losing the mansion left a lot of his friends without a decent place to stay in Saint Haven.. he intended to fix as much of that as he could.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Ryan Williams-Warrior*
_Ryan! Meet Cosmo and friends!_

Shaking,Ryan could not stop shaking. But not in fear, in fucking excitement! He was so anxious to meet Cosmo...and his background friends! And he finally gets to fight a bad guy like he always dreamed! No more shitty training practice. A real fight! Ryan could not just run there! He wanted to get there fast! So he leaped there! Jumping high distances to get there! He could make out the battle scene from a distance, well he could not see the battle. He could see 2-3 helicopters in the sky filming the whole fight.

Ryan was getting close, he began to think? What would he say? He needed to say something bad ass! Like...like.....the R man is here! Or or.....I am about to make you Ry!..get it..because the first to letters of my name are.....never mind. Ryan was deep in thought, and then he had an idea.  The warrior is here!....okay...he would have to work on his names. Ryan being lost in thought noticed that he was very close by the fight......and by really close...he meant down the street from were this rock dude was. Ryan quickly looked to the side, and noticed a car.



If this dude could defeat the motherfucking amazing Cosmo, then Ryan would need a good distraction, his mother gave him these potions to heal the Amazing Cosmo...and the others. Ryan put the plastic bag strap and slid it upwards to his arm so it would hang from his shoulder. He stretched his back a bit....and then the motherfucking bad ass warrior picked up the car! And chucked that shit to the rock man!

"Yo pebble man! Catch!"

Ryan, completely throw the car at pebble man. Ryan, used this opportunity to go around the rock man. No way in hell Ry-the motherfucking badass warrior would run around that man. Hell no. Ryan got a running star, and jumped over the pebble man, his monstrous strength allowing him to jump high distances, Ryan landed a considerable distance away from Mr. Rocky. But that was not enough, Ryan had to admit, being a decent distance away from a dangerous man, while Ryan had his back turned was dangerous. His mom taught him better. So Ryan did a other leap, and landed right next to some random dude.

"The warrior has arrived! Anyway herrrrrr...holy fucking shit its the amazing Cosmo! D-dude! Stay right here I be right back! O-oh and take this. My mother made this. B-be right back. It taste worsts then it smells."


_"HOLY FUCKING SHIT! I JUST MET THE AMAZING COSMO IN PERSON!"_


Ryan handed the amazing cosmo one of his mothers bitter potions, that could completely restore someone stamina and heal mostly any wounds...fatal ones too. He began randomly throwing his vials at everyone in sight, suddenly he was even about to throw one at Steven Stone! He quickly stopped him self, and accidentally dropped the vial, he quickly tried to catch it, it kept bouncing of his hand...until it finally hit the floor.

"Ughh...no worries...I still have plenty of more in this plastic ba-"

Suddenly Ryan dropped the bag, a shattering glass sound was made. 

"Fuuuuuck."

Ryan turned back to the amazing Cosmo, and noticed there was a needle that injected some sort of potion in Cosmo, out of curiosity, and without even asking, Ryan pulled it out and observed it. 



On the needle it said

"Mina healing potions"

There was a few drops left, Ryan ripped it in half, causing the last remains of it to drop on his hand. Ryan tasted it. He felt the effects.

"What a shitty potion...and when I mean shitty....I mean as shitty as my mom's cooking. I mean....it pales in comparison to my mothers potion. Who ever this Mina chick is...let the master do his job."

Ryan literally imagine his mother growling at him.

"I mean...the master apprentice do his job."

He then imagine his mother smiling giving him a thumbs up.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

*S**hannon Starr*
*~The Time has Finally Come~
*
Shannon felt hysterical at this point, he was acting so nice, accepting a stupid offer that he didn't even know all the details to, just because he trusted her, and saw her as a friend. She reached her hand out only to slap his away. She didn't do it in a mean way, but more of a playful way. 

"Please, I already know how amazing you are, so no need to show off. Plus I have my own methods of getting down, so no need to look down on me; I can handle myself. Oh and one other thing."

She rushed up and instead of getting onto his back she simply hugged him from behind. A smile appeared across her face as she claimed:

"You can't trust everyone you see; you're too caring in that sense. Not everyone is a good Samaritan and aren't explicitly evil. People will use you, it's just a matter of life. If you continue doing this, trusting everyone that appears good, then it may harm the ones you truly care about, even yourself."

Her right arm dropped from around him.

 "You're simply putting yourself in harms way..."

A sword created from nothing formed in her right hand as she drew it into the mans stomach in front of her.

"Like you have right now."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

South Saint Haven

Super Strong Rookie!​*
Ok, that was surprising. This kid was all over the place! Springing here and there, asphalt cracking under the pressure of his high leaps. Kevin couldn't help but grin when he saw the car soaring towards Steven Stone. Okay, he had to admit. That was one bad ass kid. Okay.. so, now they had a flying shockwave producing bad ass and a kid that looked like he could knuckle up with Wilhelm? Nice.

He took the vial, and grinned. "Thanks kid," said Kevin, and chugged it down. He could easily recognize him. Hangaku's potion worked on him like a charm. It was bitter, but carried a strong heat to it, and that warmed his soul.

"Amazing Cosmo is back in the game!" Kevin declared, having calmed down enough to focus. "Stone, you're out numbered man! Now might be a good time to give up!" Kevin shouted, a hand on his hip. He was excited now.. the kid brought spark to the group, and Chris brought bad ass flight.

Kevin wasn't sure why he was trying to talk Steven Stone. The guy was a villain, and they needed to take him down. Still.. it was all of them against him.. making some rocks float wouldn't be enough to take down such a bad ass line up!


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 13, 2012)

*Mina*

Mina scrowled as she watched this wanna be cut the vial out of Cosmo. To her he was not focus and did not cared what he did on the battle field nor how powerful Stone was. He was just plain reckless to the damn point. Kron looked at her she shook her head. To her there was a point from someone stealing her credit of healing. Mina was thinking why did she deserve any credit as she lived in the shadows with the other mutants in East side of Saint Haven, to her it was time to leave if nobody needed an old hag anymore. Kron stood put where he was, Mina question his actions.

"Why are we not leaving?"

Kron looked up at Mina, "For Alana and to see who wins this fight."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

High School Rooftop

Well, THAT was unexpected!​*
He didn't speak. There was of course the shock that went through him. He actually grinned, rather than looking stunned, or afraid. "That's some kinky foreplay you got there," said Cosmo, his expression lingering.

She'd feel the heat in her body escaping her as Cosmo took a careful step away. He didn't attack her, and the heat from her own body was slowly healing him.. although he had to take more than he was intending. Wheeling around to face her.. he placed a hand to his stomach.. which had healed somewhat.. but was still vaguely injured.

"Hmm.. I don't know much about all of this sci fi junk... but you're either possessed.. wilder than I thought.. or you played one hell of a joke on us." Kevin offered with a smile.

He didn't hold the look of a man who was just betrayed. After all, Kevin was no ordinary good guy. His origins were.. well, messier than most. He approached the hero gig like he would any other gang. Except this time they weren't breaking faces.

Cosmo slowly raised his hands, a finger pointing at her, as his expression remained neutral. His finger resembled a gun, charging, as he said, "You've got seconds to explain.. not that it'd do much good at this point, I guess. Still, I'm pretty sure that if you wanted to kill me you could've pulled out something way worse than that." 

His eyes twinkling with mischief, he wondered how things turned out this way. Coming out in the middle of the night to help a girl. He felt the trust he was beginning to form shrinking, back to his original distrust of people and society, anyone that wasn't a part of his 'in' crew. Despite that, this still interested him. Excited him. What was her angle? He couldn't help but feel a smirk form, wondering just how tonight would play out after all.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

*S**hannon Starr*
*~Betrayal~

*Shannon whirled backward after Cosmo spun around to face her. She didn't get too much distance, but enough to call it safe. Her eyes stared deeply into his, unsure of what to do or so. Yes she had messed up, but now being out in the open she could finally be truthful. She calmly explained to him:

"Even now, after I've attacked you, you couldn't come and attack me back? Why is that? Is it because of your fond memories of who you thought I was? That illusion which had enveloped your brain about some girl who was working with you, who was friends with you? I'm sorry to say but that was all an act, a facade. I needed to deduce this teams weaknesses and strengths; there's no way I could of down that while being known as an enemy."

Her smile started to vanish though; not because of the situation she had now found herself in, in fact she could most likely escape at this moment if she wanted to, but she wanted to say a few more things before leaving.

"I will admit, your naivety has gotten the better of me, my original plan was to kill you, but I suppose a bit of emotion and hesitation brought me to only pierce your stomach. I didn't calculate that on my part, however I will be honest and admit my own faults."

Shannon completed her sentence, but she still felt not everything needed was said. Even though she was talking to an enemy, this man was still someone she had an emotional connection with now, even if she was just faking it at first. Grunting, realizing how she felt, she motioned to turn away, but before she did, jumped up and kissed him on the cheek. Looking over his shoulder towards the ground that lay infront of the building, Shannon said cunningly:

"Goodbye for now."

Before falling down into what seemed like nothingness. The next place she appeared had been down near the ground where she had looked previously. Once again she looked off into the distance, jumping back into the portal, and continuously going until she was lost in the darkness.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

High School Rooftop

Another time​*
"Hmmm.. yep, I should've just gotten laid," said Cosmo, jokingly. He patted his stomach, which was still slowly regenerating, and sighed. Starr was ... strange. She was a bit more strange than even he gave her credit for. "Jeez, Kevin. Why you gotta always fall for the crazy chicks that try to kill ya~?"

Taking a brisk step near the ledge, he inhaled quickly, and exhaled.. before leaping off. Flying down was slow.. and just as odd as he remembered it. It didn't quite feel like weightlessness, but it felt close. It was different from levitation.. closer to completely controllable motion. 

Landing on the parking lot, Kevin approached his car, thoughts stuck on Starr. He lightly banged a fist on the side of his head.. trying to get her out of his mind. Why was it that the crazier the girl was, the more he failed to keep them out of his mind?

Kevin slid into the driver's seat, and wasted little time speeding off. So, Starr was an enemy? Cosmo wasn't so quick to judge as to necessarily assume that meant she was evil. She wanted to take them down one by one? That sounded as if she was a part of some group or organization.

The ride to his house, Kevin spent trying to piece things together. He couldn't make heads or tails of it, though, and so.. he called up the one person he knew that might be able to. Alexander Fortis.

"Hey, can you come over and kick it for a while? I need some advice on somethin'. You won't believe this shit," said Kevin as he drove down the street, smirking. _Clever little cat. You'd better bet your cute little ass we're gonna meet again._


----------



## Bringer (Sep 14, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Cured_


Riley hesitated to follow the woman into the basement? What could be in  there? This woman was slightly intimidating, not from appearance....from..this feeling....this aura that could be felt around her. It....pushed Riley away...it scared Riley? Riley noticed that there were no demons....what so ever in this house. Which was rare, it was as if this lady aura drew them away. After finally walking down 21 steps they finally arrived at the basement.

Riley eyes opened in amazement. artifacts,scrolls, and magic books could be seen everywhere. There was a alchemy table, a other table that had a huge piece of paper that had some kind of writing on it. Suddenly the woman walked up on a book, and put her hand on it, a chair literally moved on its own, and knocked into Riley, causing Riley to fall back and sit on the chair. Suddenly a table floated by and appeared right in front of Riley, Hangaku sat down on a chair, and it moved on its and went towards the table.

Hangaku and Riley were facing each other, looking eye to eye. Now what? Did the lady tell Riley to go down here to interrogate her? Riley face, expressionless,bland,just stared Hangaku dead in the eye. Suddenly Riley composure changed, as Riley coughed a horrible cough, spitting blood all over the table.  This lady was able to delay her death by hours...but there was no way she could cure it, if the mayor failed, she was sure this lady would fail. 

"Are you alright."

"......I am in satisfactory condition,can I go now?"

"If you are really in perfect condition, why were you seconds away from dieing?"

"How do you know it was the disease that was killing me, maybe I felt that my time has come, that I had no reason to be alive."

"Don't play dumb with me, look I am here to help you. You don't want my help...there is the door, though I have felt a disturbance in Saint Haven."

Riley quickly got up, and headed for the door, but she stopped dead in her tracks as Hangaku said something that sounded really important,Riley knew deep inside what this lady meant. 

_"No...please...please don't let this be what I think it is."_

"Your father Riley......he has earned quite a title...and is known by anyone or anything that is remotely related to the mystical arts. He is after you....why? I fear Saint Haven...the world might be in grave danger. And I need you to cooperate....why does he need you."

Riley hunch was correct...he was the disturbance...he was here...and he would get his hands on her. She would be the sacrifice? Riley sighed as she walked back to her chair. 

"Before I can answer...I must first say I am a dem-"

"I am aware of that, I have been doing my research? I just need to know? Why does your father need you?"

"You don't seem to know everything.....I didn't start off as a demon..I was turned into one. As was my father, he made a deal with a evil deity....although we were both turned into demons...he developed more quickly and got a different set of powers....my own father!...planned to sacrifice me to the deity...so she could posses my body......he planned it before I was even born...my own father...traded me like I was some object!"

"This is even worse then I thought....Higgins already filled me in, you have been alone on the streets of South Saint Haven for three years....and after Higgins death you lived in that miserable wretched broken down cave....constantly reminded of the Mayor. And about that deity...I will have to do research on it, now as you said you and your father developed differently after being a demon?" 

"We both got powers...my powers were more good then evil....but.....I was forced to hold in my emotions...forced to stare at demons and spirits all day long...it was torture..it was a living nightmare."

"I see....and I assume you stopped your self from making any emotional attachments to stop your self from unleashing any emotions,...but there is a other reason? Rather you like it or not you used to love your father....and then he betrayed you...then started seeing Mayor Higgins as a father....and you lost him as well. And there is always the reason you didn't want people to be apart of your problems. You were afraid your father would harm the innocent...Riley..I want you to listen to me clearly."

An a sudden swift movement, Hangaku hand collided with the table, the table broke into tiny wooden pieces. 

"Your father can't hurt me! That's why I want you...I need you to trust me. The world needs you to trust me. Now....I assume the deity only wants your body, because you were given a different set of powers from your father...but you were so pure by nature your demotic powers changed...you got force fields to protect others...the power to heal. We can assume that if you were evil your powers would be far more destructive."

The word evil make Riley look down? So what Hangaku was saying true? Her powers were not really evil...because she was not evil. Riley always felt deep inside that she was evil...her powers never really helped people....she was so fragile when she was alone...she would always explode with suppressed anger and rage and harm people. Riley had a suggestion.

"So the evil deity needs me, and me only...so why don't I just kill my self? And get it over with."

"Do you really think they didn't think of that. I don't know much about this evil deity..but she seems powerful...she could probably resurrect you and then possess you....there is only one solution..if you were turned into a demon..then I must turn you back into a human. Its your choice though, you understand you will loose your powers."

Riley stared up....become human? Loose her powers? So she could actually use her emotions again! So she can actually stop seeing demons? So that her never ending nightmare would finally come to a end......Riley looked up, and stared Hangaku in the eye.

"Y-you can make me human? B-but how?"

"No time for questions Riley, I need your answer, and I need you to trust me.

"I...."

It became hard for Riley to trust anyone....the only other person she trusted was Mayor Higgins...but this was her only chance.

"I will do it."

"Excellent."


Hangaku pulled out something from her pocket, she walked to her book case and pulled out a creepy looking book. The book had a lock, and what she pulled from her pocket was a key. When she opened the book, she blew on it, and large amounts of dust flew from the book, and literally filled the small basement. Riley began to cough, Hangaku payed no attention to this however. She began to mumble some words Riley could not comprehend, or even pay attention to because she was still coughing. Hangaku grabbed some blue powder that seemed to glow and made a circle. She also make a circle of candles that automatically lighted up, what ever kind of spell this was, it was a strong one.

"Stand in the circle."

Riley did so, Hangaku stood right in front of Riley and held the book tightly as it was opened, the book began to glow, as did Hangaku eyes. The candles flames turned a light blue, and a strong wind was blowing inside the basement? What in the world was going on.

"I will warn you. You will be unconscious, and you will relieve a moment in your past from a few months ago....I can conclude that it is before you met the Mayor, but you will relive a memory that stood out to you. Are you ready?"


".........I just what this burden...this curse to be gone..continue on with the ritual."

The book glow, and Hangaku eyes glowed a dark shade of white. The candle fire turned black, the powder that was circled around Riley began to scatter, the wind became unimaginably strong. 

*"amna rei tode envior tullot epdee conceos lirt dein Tind firc divter"
*

Riley began glowing red! The red began getting darker and darker! A pain surged through Riley! A pain! As if her soul was being pulled out! As if something was ripping her skin off! She felt as if she was burning! The pain was overwhelming! 

"...GuuuuUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"

The red glow turned into some kind of marking all over Riley body, and it was as if someone was trying to pull off the red markings! The pain was unbearable,unimaginable! Riley wanted to cry! She wanted the pain to go away. She just closed her eyes shut, she dug her nails into her thighs! 

"AGHHHHHHH! MA-MAKE IT STOP!!!!! GUHHHHHH!"

The markings were pulled away from Riley body, they were floating in the air, Hangaku pulled out some kind of pot, that sucked in the markings. Riley began glowing blue.....the blue grew lighter...and lighter..until it became a white and completely faded. Riley hair slowly changed from white to black. And her eyes grey to brown.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 14, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_LT_

Everything went black, Riley opened her eyes, as if nothing had happened, as if she had no memory of what happened. She was just in south saint haven, sitting down in some random corner at night, her face against her knees, as her hood was up. She was starving, she had not had a good meal in weeks. She tried avoiding stealing as much as she could....but needed food if she was going to survive. She smelled out something....bread. She seen a group of three men holding a piece of bread.

Riley made a fist....did she really have to resort to this? Stealing? The thought made her sick...she missed her old life with her family...now she is stuck on her own because of her wretched father. Riley stalked the group of men like a snake to its prey. She needed to get that bread. The men were arguing who would get the bigger piece. This was Riley chance. Riley levitated, soared towards the men at a high speed, and literally grabbed the bread. The men quickly noticed Riley and began yelling.

*"Its one of those creeps! Get her!"*

Riley began to levitate off into the ally, she made countless turns until she finally collapsed. She had no energy to continue levitating, before the men could find her Riley quickly scarfed down the bread, it was pathetic. But in south saint haven this was the only way to survive. Steal. Did it make her a bad person? Suddenly the three men cornered her.

*"You bitch! Do you have any idea how hard it was to steal that!"*

"Stay back!"

Riley put her hand forward as it made a white aura. But the white aura was faint and weak....eating that bread did little into restoring Riley strength. This still didn't stop the men from attacking the girl. One grabbed her hair and dragged her across the ground. A other one stepped on her repeatedly. And the third man place his foot on Riley head...and began adding pressure...and more pressure...and more pressure. 

"GuuuuUUUHHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Island (Sep 14, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Ago…
South Saint Haven

“What a strange place.” Stella observed. She walked down an obscure city street in South Saint Haven without the faintest idea where she was or what was going on around her. She noticed that in this particular part of the city, the buildings were decaying, the streets were cracked, and the people looked and smelled different. This contrasted to the overall clean and vibrant atmosphere in North Saint Haven or the government buildings and corporate offices of Central Saint Haven.

The transcendent pondered the reasons for this as continued along the sidewalk, _“Perhaps humans belong to the lower class...”_ She looked around at the boarding up buildings and shattered windows on both sides of the street and continued her train of thought _“Often times, societies neglect the lower class in favor of the middle and upper classes. The middle class usually has the most voting power in democratic states and uses this power to protect its interests while the upper class has the money and influence to sway budget committees and legislature. Both classes want to protect their own interests, and often act to ensure that resources are distributed in a way that protects or strengthens their influence in society. The end result is that the lower class fends for itself...”_

Just recently, Stella came across a book on this subject written by a man. She couldn’t remember who the author was. Maybe it was Carl? No, it might have been Mark. No matter. This man described the stratification of human society and how the upper class oppresses the lower class as a means of protecting themselves and ensuring their own survival.

In that sense, humans were no different than the animals they distance themselves from. They had one purpose: protect their own interests and those of their children. 

Suddenly, Stella heard the strangest sound. The brunette female looked around. At first, she was unsure of what it was, and then it dawned on her. It was the scream of another female human.

Either this was some form of mating call or there was a human female in trouble. If it was the latter then Stella felt obligated to respond. The humans, whether they knew it or not, welcomed Stella on their world as their guest, and she felt that it was necessary to return the favor and assist them however she could.

The transcendent followed the shriek down a dark alley, through a corner, and then another. Unbeknownst to Stella, most human females were advised not to wander into dark inescapable places alone, but this didn’t bother her. After all, ignorance was bliss.

Finally, the female came across three men and a young female human. This female, Stella observed, was a miniature human! A child! How fascinating! Stella never saw a human child before, and she jumped at the chance to meet her. Then she remembered that this human child was being horrifically beaten by three grown men. If she didn’t do something, they’d stomp her into a bloody mess!

“Excuse me, human males,” Stella placed her hands on her hips and announced “Your course of action is most inadvisable, and I must ask you to desist.”

One of the men turned away from the group and spat *“Oh yeah? Just what are you going to do if we don't?!”*

To this, Stella scratched her head. She didn’t actually consider what she’d do if they refused. She hoped for a peaceful resolution, but it became apparent that she would not get one. 

The transcendent began “I will... uh…”

Fearful of the repercussions that could follow and unable to come up with a suitable response, Stella decided to take action. Her hands began to glow a bright blue, and from across alley came a small piece of brick that slammed into the man's temple.

This obviously got the attention of the other two thugs who decided to finish Stella off first. One found a bottle on the ground, picked it up, and smashed it against the wall.

The female assumed that this was how humans did battle and followed suit. With her telekinesis, she found a second glass beer bottle, but instead of smashing it against a wall, crushed it on one of the thug’s head.

The final thug drew knife and tried to stab her! Fortunately, Stella was smart enough by now to know that being stabbed would be most unpleasant. She sidestepped the man and chucked the brick from before at the back of his head.

Now, all three of them laid unconscious on the ground. Two of them probably had concussions while the third one would need stitches from having a glass bottle shattered on his head. This didn’t bother Stella, however. Their welfare was of no importance to her.

Finally, Stella approached the human child and asked “Female human. Are you well?”


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 14, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Shiner and Wrath
> Saint Haven [*Beer Bunker*]
> Conclusion
> 
> ...



Immediately after the orbs of light exploded into a blinding whiteness, Rasphiel instinctively teleported about a hundred fifty meters away from the scene and winds up on some random street in Saint Haven.  He couldn't risk some unexpected sucker punch after being flashed again, after all.

He rubs his eyes in an attempt to clear his vision and when the spots were gone, Rasphiel takes a look around.  Empty buildings and empty corners, or so it appears.  Either people abandoned the area due to the clashing superpowers, or they're just really damn good at hiding.  At any rate, what they did isn't any of his concern.  What does concern him is his purpose.  Why did he bother joining up with them?  Did he actually think he can do some good?  The team certainly was competent enough, he'd grudgingly admit, though there were a few weak spots here and there.  It's nothing that can't be fixed with experience.  And it seems that the more Rasphiel fights alongside them, the stronger he gets.  He's done his fair share of fighting before he joined up with them, but the increases in strength he's recently been experiencing far outstripped whatever he got back then.  Is this a sign that he really did belong with them?

Whatever the case may be, the sense of futility he's felt about Saint Haven and humanity in general has decreased, if only slightly.  Not too long ago, he felt that whatever he did during his loner days was ultimately useless, and merely served as a means of letting off steam.  But now, the fighting felt it had an actual purpose, a means to an end.  He'd never admit any of that to anyone, of course.  And then there's the whole alien invasion issue to worry about, so he doesn't have much choice but to stick with them anyway, regardless of how he felt.  He may not like them, but he doesn't have to make friends in order to play his part.  All that matters is that he stays with them to get the job done.

*The Sanctuary of the Fallen, before all that fighting happened*

When Rasphiel went unconscious, the hooded woman walked into a rift in space and disappeared from the rooftop.  Arriving at the other end, she winds up in an ornately styled temple, much like ones the ancient Greeks built.  She sees another hooded individual, similarly garbed as she is.  

"Thank you once again, Aries," she replies.  The one called Aries merely nods in response.  Having an ally with the power of spatial manipulation certainly helps with the transportation.  The psychic then speaks again, "Would you mind doing that one more time?  I need to tell Gemini of the recent event."  

Aries merely gestures and creates another rift for the woman to walk through.  The psychic winds up in another temple, bigger than the one Aries resided in, and faces a man sitting on a throne.  He too wore a cloak, but the left half of it is colored white while the right half is black, reflecting a dualistic nature.  He possessed gleaming golden eyes, which seemed to bore into her soul.  

The woman bows before the man respectfully and says, "It is done, Lord Gemini.  Rasphiel now knows of the visions I experienced, and will assuredly work closer with the local Saint Haven heroes as a result."

Gemini gives a slight smile, and replies, "Good work, Virgo.  Rasphiel would certainly be valuable to them and more importantly, to us.  The team will fight off whatever threats come their way and when all sides have bled themselves dry, that is when we'll strike." 

Virgo nods, but felt she still needed to question him.  "It is a sound plan, but would it not be better for Rasphiel to actually join us, if only as a temporary pawn?  He may not approve of our ultimate goal, but he does not need to know about that and we can simply conjure something to get him into our ranks.  After he plays his part, we simply rid ourselves of him." 

"A plan like that can backfire on us rather disastrously.  I will not risk insiders here, especially not another Fallen who's spent far too much time with the humans."

Sensing the finality in his tone, Virgo simply nods in agreement, and turns to leave the Gemini Temple. 

With everyone playing their parts, the plan will be achieved.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2012)

Steven Stone
Saint Haven 
Intensity 

---

Steven sighed. "Looks like I'll have to get serious now," he mused thoughtfully, got into a stance and clapped his hands together, "I really didn't want to do this, but I've no other alternative." His eyes glowed, and the ground around them shook, before splitting open and bursting apart completely, rays of light blasting out and continuing to tear the ground around it.

Chris' eyes widened and he swept his hand, a gust of wind blowing through the area and blasting the team out of the attack's immediate radius before jumping away himself. "_This is going to be harder than I thought..._" The Colonel noted as he landed on another building, next to Alexander Fortis. Noticing him, he smiled in greeting. "Ah, Major Fortis? Nice to meet you!"

"This isn't the time for that, sir." Wrath answered back. 

"There's _always_ a time for being polite, Major." Chris retorted. 

Steven, from down below made a hand gesture with his index and middle fingers and rose it up. An armoured arm of stone balled into a fist shot out, firing towards the two military men. Wrath jumped up, landing onto the arm and sliding down it, dao in swinging motion. The silver haired man waved his hand to the left, as four pillars of rock shot up, intercepting, Wrath. "_Bastard..._" He grumbled, unpinned a grenade and threw it over the top, before leaping away once more. 

Smiling, Stone simply increased the height of the wall even more, knocking it into the air where it exploded ineffectually, before he separated the pillars into cube shapes and fired them towards Wrath, mid-leap. "_Shit._" Wrath grimaced, and raised his dao to defend himself before Chris flew in. "I got this." He winked and shot the projectiles into bits with another shock-wave. 

"This guy is tough." Dirk said, approaching the two from behind, katana in hand and face as impassive and unrevealing as ever. 

"He isn't _that_ bad." Chris shrugged. 

"Really?" Alex asked, frowning.

"No." Came the curt reply and the gun dissipated into the air, along with Chris' suit, which was soon replaced by a light suit of white armour and a cape flowing behind it. "Looks like it's time for the King of Games to get serious too!" He smiled, and shot forward. Pillars of stone rose up to block his way, but the King dodged them flawlessly with an impossible display of acrobatics and athletic skills, before closing in on Stone, a malicious glint in his eyes. 

A punch shot out, nailing Stone in the gut, followed by another punch round the face as Steven bent down gasping for air from the first attack. As he recovered from the left attack, Chris rotated 90 degrees clockwise in his direction and using his left leg as support, thrust his right left into his chest, sending him flying back. 

Smiling, the King of Games darted forward and sent a flurry of lightning fast jabs into his adversary, before slamming him in the chest with two palms, a small shock-wave emitting upon impact and sending Stone flying further away. "As per my domain's standard laws," he said walking to Steven slowly, "you have five seconds to surrender yourself before execution." Chris said, holding his arm out and a short-sword manifested into his hand.

Stone grimaced and swung his arm again, catching the King of Games by surprise as the ground below him collapsed into a pit-hole. Taking the opportunity to recover, he brought his arm up and the ground below _him _broke off and flew into the air as well. "That," Stone said, dusting his shoulders off, "was close."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 14, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

The difficult battle escalates​*
That was unexpected. Masaru smiled. It was always good to have a powerful and competent ally. It allowed him to study Steven during the fight, keeping mostly silent and taking notes. When they finished his eyes narrowed. "Stella," Masaru said. "Be ready to catch any of us, as he'll use the ground to counter." 

"Alex, cloak your sword in the red aura. Alana, focus your lightning around it. As intense as you can make it. Cosmo, circle around back. Wait with Alana for an opening. When a clear shot presents itself, combine your ranged attacks and go for it. Stella, Wilhelm, make sure he doesn't cover himself in rocks."

Masaru lightly clenched a hand into a fist, knowing Chris could return with his ability. "Steven Stone.. You've got option A, and option B. Option A.. you surrender, and give any information about the mafia you know. Option B... we do this the hard way."

Opening a hand, a billy club appeared in it, opposite of his gun gripped hand. "You're being sent out to battle a pointless fight, Stone. If you're here, right now, you can't be the head of the organization. Why go down for a group that's willing to sacrifice you? You're smarter than that. You're powerful... we both know it. Judging by what I've seen of you, you could sink this city and there's no way I could warp everyone in time. It's my duty not to fight villains, but to protect this city. This can escalate.. and if it does, I _can't_ and _won't_ hold back." Masaru reasoned, his eyebrows furrowed.

"Work with me, Steven. The choice is yours." Masaru said as the faint black aura on his baton grew, making an eerie reverberating sound.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2012)

Steven Stone
Saint Haven 
Intensity II

---

Chris floated up, sighing. "_Damn pit-falls._" Steven, in the air, laughed a gentle, quiet laugh. "Zephyr, are you trying to convert me?" He asked, arching an eyebrow. "Mister Zimmerman, I'm afraid I'm not quite as easily manipulated as my colleague...Goku." A small and slightly cruel smile curled up. "Speaking of which, where is he anyway? The last time I checked, you had abandoned him, leaving him alone to fend off against his assailant." More rocks floated up around him. "Tempting as your offer may be, I'll have to decline." He thrust his arm down, raining rocks onto the team.

Wrath swore under his breath as he dodged the pelting attacks, cloaking his dao in red aura at the same time. It didn't fully flow into it, but a red hue and glow was present. "This should be enough..." He muttered as he swung through a large boulder, cleaving it in half, just in time to narrowly dodge a fist of armoured rock shooting towards him. However, as it flew past him, it bent and turned, punching Wrath in the back and sending him flying...

Before he suddenly stopped mid-air. "To survive my attacks like that..." Chris mused, "very impressive." And then he shot up too, flying above Steven before being barged away by a barrage of rock projectiles. A large golden token forms in his hand, before transforming itself into an ornate sword with a shining blade that matched the glow of his cape and armour. "Not really my type of weapon, but..." He grinned. "Every King needs a sword, right?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 14, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana got pissed to make the lightning as intense as possiable and surround it around Alex's sword as the sword crakle as the intense lightning was clashing around the sword to make more powerful. To her it was a perfect time to strike as she was going to try something new with her lightning projectiles that was still around Masaru's ankles that stll look like snakes. She got the lightning projectiles of his ankles and made one slither towards Stone. She broke down the snake lightning projectile into worms and make them all over stone. It feels like a bunch of lightning bugs crawling on your skin. She made one go up Stone's nose. Her plan was for the small lightning that went up his nose was going straight for his brain and tried to shutdown his brain or something close to shut it down. To Alana you could not function without a brain nor a heart.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 14, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

Stone Cold Steve​*
"The hard way it is, perfect. I'm going to blast you to bits Pokemon Mafia." Cosmo muttered when Steven Stone began rising. He lifted one hand up, facing Steven Stone, and lifted his other hand behind him. 

Exhaling, he remembered Hangaku's teachings. Hot, and cold. Discharge the cold in a beam, discharge heat in another beam, and take in more heat to refuel himself. It was complex, and it Cosmo forever to get right. He ended up blasting lines clean through the steel wall in his mansion's new 'danger room', which left them sizzling red afterwards. He could shoot through steel now? Well~

"Hey Geodude! Your Rock Throw ain't shit!" Kevin declared.. and a slow moving icy neon blue beam shot behind Kevin, while he absorbed heat. While one hand was glowing blue, the other was a glowing lethal neon red. 

This one fired off so hard Kevin's hand snapped back. This beam was more like a crisp bright red laser. It shot forward ridiculously fast, far quicker than his regular beams, and punched its way through the rocks like a hot knife through butter, zipping directly for Steven Stone's face.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 14, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Friend or Foe?_

Riley scream of pain died down as everything was slowly fading,...everything was turning black. Moments ago, she felt as if her head was about to literally turn into mush, but now....it was as if her body was shutting down, just to stop the feeling of pain. Riley has been in countless life and death situations? And yet she always found a way to get out of them? But this time...it seems that her luck was out? Or was it.

Something...someone approached...she could sense them, the three men attention quickly turned to some person, Riley quickly took the opportunity to use her small frail arms and drag her self away. She had a chance o escape and she took it, her head was killing her, she was sure that blood trickled down her forehead because of the force that was applied onto her head. Riley was able to drag her self behind a dumpster can, there was no way she could escape in her condition...or even use her powers in a extreme way. She had to protect her self.

Because what ever was here....took out all three men with ease. As Riley placed her hand on a ground, and lifted a brick. She then used all the strength she could muster to get her self back on her feet. With the brick in her hand, she was ready to throw the break at who ever was there.  She was hiding on the left side of the dumpster, she slowly stepped out of the side of the dumpster with the brick in her hand.

"G..get out of hereee." 

Riley was surprised to see a girl, and not some big scary powerful man, but with that being said, this girl seemed to be powerful. Riley raised the brick in the hair ready to chuck it at the girl. Riley was feeling light headed...she was now sure that there really was blood trickling down her head, and she possibly had some blood stain her hair. Maybe...she could,...Riley focused her powers...and Riley head began glowing with a white aura....her wound slowly began to heal. So Riley could muster up energy to heal, and levitate. But making force fields would prove useless as it would come out too thin to protect her.

"State your business."


----------



## Island (Sep 14, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Ago…
South Saint Haven

The transcendent blinked a couple times, unsure of how to respond. She began, paused, and finally answered “I do not have any business with you, human child. I simply heard your cry and followed it here. Is it not typical for humans to respond to the cries of another? Is it not especially true for the women and children of your species? You, I believe, are both. I may be mistake, however.”

The female scratched her head. At least she thought that Riley was a female child. Why else would Riley be so small, and why else would she be so similar physiologically to herself. According to her research, most human females bore long hair and had smaller builds than their male counterparts. They also had functional mammary glands with significant fat build up and an hour glass shape… whatever that meant. Unfortunately for the transcendent, she couldn’t be sure largely because children were typically be less developed and sexually differentiation didn’t occur until a later stage of their development.

There was also the possibility, she reasoned, that this human was unusually short due to some genetic abnormality...

“I wish to ensure your safety, human... child?” Stella concluded with a smile.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 14, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Friend or Foe II_

"You came because you heard my...cries?"

Riley dropped her brick...it landed against the hard ground making a thud. Riley could not answer this question? Was it normal for others to help people out? There was once a time where Riley believed this, but that was before she got to experience the real world. Trust was for fools....everyone was selfish....and only fended for there selves. Those three men for prime examples, she was a good example...she stole bread from others...and they stole that bread from someone else. It was a never ending cycle of selfishness and conflict.

"Why are you talking so......that's beside the point, I think you're at the wrong place.....here people don't tend to help each other out.....they have there selves to worry about. And stop calling me child...it bothers me, I may be 13 but I am perfectly capable of handling my self as an adult, call me Riley." 

When someone called her child, it was vaguely familiar. Her father never really called Riley by her name...he always called her child. But Riley was no child, she did survive in South Saint Haven for three years all by her self. Riley simply began to walk away, she introduced her self and now there was no point in continue such pointless banter. Riley had to find shelter before midnight.....and something to drink.


----------



## Island (Sep 14, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Ago…
South Saint Haven

The transcendent held a look of bewilderment on her face and pondered _“This human does not seem to trust me, and I do not understand why. Have I wronged her in some way? Is she simply distrustful of people? She also told me that I was in the wrong place, but I do not know what this means. Should I not be here? Do I not belong? What makes her jump to this conclusion?”_

The young woman began to walk away from Stella, and the latter didn’t understand why. The extraterrestrial held out her arm and beckoned “Human female - I mean - Riley, where are you going? You appear very malnourished and possibly dehydrated. Surely someone as young as yourself has parental figures to provide you with sustenance. Shall I escort you to them at the very least? It would be awfully unpleasant for you if another group of aggressors came to attack you.”

Stella didn’t wear the latest fashions or eat the most expensive meals, but she didn’t look nearly as impoverished as Riley. The child looked like she didn’t bathe regularly and didn’t get the proper nutrients in her diet. Stella wondered if this was because she belonged to a lower class family that simply fell through the cracks of social welfare, or… maybe she didn’t have parents.

“You do have parents, correct?” Stella questioned.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 15, 2012)

Riley Roth-Spirit
_Salt, to my fleshwound_

"None of your business!"

Riley had no time for others, she simply continued to walk away. Why would she trust a stranger she just met? Trust was not something to easily be earned, Riley knew that from experiences.......after she father betrayed her....Riley was all alone...naive...foolish. She trusted anyone, and they would end up using her, just for her powers! And then she would face the consequences. 

Something this girl said...made Riley stop dead in her tracks.....did this girl...say a parental figure? Riley parents were gone....one was dead...and the other betrayed her completely. This triggered something in Riley mind....some sort of flashback, to that day....where her life had changed completely. Images flashed through her head.










 

*Flashback*

An image of Riley, with her friends all sitting in a table. They all had birthday hats, and Riley had a chocolate cake with vanilla frosting and whip cream. The cake had one candle with a big 10 on it. She heard laughing and chit chat. Her mother was standing right behind her.

"Blow out the candle Riley!"

The next image was much different.....sounds of joyful laughter was replaced with screaming, her father eyes were glowing red.....and there were scattered bodies of children here and there. Riley was on her knees crying as her father was laughing, as he had Riley mother.....his own wife in the air as he choked her.

"Why! Why are you doing this father!"

"Riley...open your eyes...everything is okay."

Riley opened her eyes to see all her friends....and her mother all standing in a circle in front of Riley. Riley had thought if she had been just imagining this....but Riley mother held her knife high....and attempted to stab Riley.....in a burst of emotion Riley let out some kind of power....and the last thing she saw was her father amused face. As she woke up in a ally in Saint Haven...with the corpse of her mother...and a writing with blood on a brick wall...saying he would be back.

*End flashback*

Riley eyes glowed a dark white...her hands were covered in a dark white area. Riley hair was flying a bit upwards, Riley teeth became demotic and unnaturally spiked. In a burst of emotion and power Riley was inches away from Stella, as the dumpster that was not far away went rocketing in the sky.

"I HAVE NO ONE OKAY!"

Riley quickly dropped down onto her knees, her hands on her head.

_"Don't loose control...don't...."_

"J-just....get away from me........its going to be a long night for me..."

Riley said as she began slowly floating away. This girl..brought back unwanted memories. Perhaps it was better off if she died. Riley went to find some kind of shelter. She wasted to much time....Riley did here that there was some kind of group for the poor not to far by. Perhaps if she offered assistance he could camp there?


----------



## Island (Sep 15, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Ago…
South Saint Haven

Truth be told, Stella didn’t have parents either. She was born in the Flow and existed there for the majority of her existence. The inhabitants of the Flow, unlike her, were born in the physical world to physical parents. How she was born or why, Stella didn't understand. Her own existence puzzled her, and she would sometimes spend time mulling it over. Was it a blessing or a curse to be born in paradise? Was it really the journey that made the destination worthwhile? If so, what was the point of being born in the destination and never facing the tribulations that came?

In a sense, Stella was Riley’s opposite. Riley experienced the loss of her parents and life on the streets whereas Stella never had any parents to begin with nor did she understand things like disease, hunger, or poverty. To her, these were abstract concepts that she learned about in her study of humanity and their primitive existence.

The extraterrestrial genuinely felt bad for upsetting the small human female. She apologized quickly before she went away “Forgive me. I did not mean to offend you. I merely seek to assist you in your time of need.”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

Steven Stone
Saint Haven 
Intensity III

---

Steven delicately arched an eyebrow in confusion. Pok?mon Mafia? Geodude? Rock Throw? Stone had no clue what the laser shooting child was referring to; his nickname was simply 'Stone', but...Geodude. And he was pretty sure he did more than just throw around rocks. Was he trying to taunt him or something? He'd never played Pok?mon before, so his knowledge of it was rather minimal. He just knew it was some weird turn based RPG based on capturing animals and making them fight each other.

His contemplation, however, was ended prematurely as a bright red laser darted towards him, blasting through the rocks he had put around himself. "Impressive." He thrusts his hand forward again, his index and middle finger out. A pillar of stone quickly moves in, intercepting the strike, and 'bends', altering the trajectory of the laser just enough that it missed Stone. "In Pok?mon, this would now be my turn, correct?" Stone grins and claps his hands together once more.

Pillars of rock erupt from the ground around the team and twist, spiraling quickly into a large dome. With a quick flick of his fingers, the rocks in the sky above rain down into the stone structure, striking at the trapped team. Chris swore under his breath and sliced through a rock, and blocked another before Stone himself flew in and punched him down with a stone encased arm. 

Inside the dome, Wrath, Dirk and Chris moved to the side to take cover, but the debris that flew from the impact of the rocks managed to hit them. Even with their speed and swordsmanship, Wrath and Bro were unable to deflect the fury of Steven Stone's attacks.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 15, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

South Saint Haven

Darkness​*
Cosmo tried to fire a beam, but.. nothing came out. He was trapped, and pummeled soon after. Cosmo couldn't see anything, but this reminded him of his blind folded training with Hangaku. Inside of the dome he moved using sound to detect motion, his movements smooth and cautious. 

He twirled into a swirling twist, flipping past rocks with gliding pushing motions, narrowly escaping what wasn't aiming to pummel him directly. Kevin found himself stuck in the enclosed darkness, plotting a way to escape, a scowl on his face. This could go on infinitely.. did he know his weakness or something!? _Damn it..!_

Eventually even his training proved useless and, stuck, the rocks overwhelmed Cosmo, striking him repeatedly. Kevin realized he was wasting energy, and so, he buckled down and took the blows with a scowl.. waiting for the right time to escape.. and when he did.. boy did he have a surprise for Geodude.


----------



## Island (Sep 15, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
The Dead Bunker, South Saint Haven

Stella watched as Steven trapped the team in some large rock structure. Fortunately for her, she maintained her distance and never left the rooftop where Masaru sent her. She figured that Masaru had a strategy in mind by putting her up there, so she had no reason to leave. After all, she was a ranged fighter and would serve the team best if she stayed off the frontlines and attacked from behind. The transcendent just hoped that this wouldn?t turn into another ?back in a flash? scenario where Masaru left her somewhere and then she?d get attacked by some magma manipulator on a flying rock. She figured that the chances of this happening twice were slim especially since the Flaring Fighter was long gone, and the guy that launched people on flying rocks was right in front of her.

Dismissing this random daydream, Stella focused her attention on the rock tomb. She figured that she could just blow it up and then Cosmo would fly out and save the day? somehow.

Ready.

Aim.

Release!

*BOOOOOM!*

Dust and debris flew everywhere as the roof of the tomb exploded?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 15, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

Battle for the city​*
Masaru flicked his baton skyward while slowing things when the pillars began rising. He appeared high in the air, snatching his pillar, while eyeing Steven Stone as the dome closed in. Landing on top of it gently, he saw Stella moving to assist the others, and so.. gun twirling, he aimed, and fired.

Masaru dropped his baton as he appeared close to his bullet after firing it. When he was near Steven Stone, the spatial shuffle expanded rapidly. A faint blackness shrouded Stone, as the fiercely body rearranging technique rapidly spread near the crime lord head on. Time slowed, as he performed two more actions. Tagging the stone Stone was on, to make it a beacon, and expanding another sort of 'blackness' within the center.

As the attack went underway, Masaru appeared next to his baton, leaving the attack near him until it sapped enough of Masaru's energy to make him kneel. Twisting the billy club, Masaru leaped up when the top of dome exploded, landing softly on the side of it.

Masaru's feet hit the street, and he hunched over, panting. That should've shaken Steven up, hopefully enough to defeat him depending on his durability.. but if not.. Masaru would have to go about his back up plan.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 15, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana closed her eyes as she scense Stone movements as it was a good destraction from Cosmo. That Stone was destracted he did not noticed that a bug went up his nose. She had no clue how a computer nor a brain works at all. She took the chance as she did not know how fast her small bit of lightning could reach the brain. She focus on the bit of lightning in Stone's body. Alana set the bit of lightning off in Stone's brain/body. She did not know what would happen. It could numb his body for a few minutes to an hour. To Alana in some sence could damage the brain or it could drive him to more insantiy. She had to chance it with other options in mind, that could be useful or even damaging any one even including herself.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Saint Haven 
Synchro Fusion

---

In the air, Stone narrowed his eyes, blood trickling out of his mouth. He had neglected the presence of the girl and the other man. Swinging his arm to the right, another arm of rock burst out of the ground, flying towards Stella with extreme prejudice...before getting sliced through the bottom of the structure and collapsing instead. 

Alexander Fortis emerged from the freshly made hole of the dome, bruised, battered, bleeding and dusty. Swinging his his jacket off, he closed his right eye, his left eye glowing red as he did so and brought his sword up, cackling with electricity and flaring with a red aura. "*I'm going to strike.*"

The King of Games came out of the rubble, a few scratches on him, but otherwise relatively unharmed. "Want a boost?" Chris offered. Wrath crouched down and nodded, to which the King responded with a flick of his hand, a gust of wind propelling Chris up at the exact moment of his jump, before encircling him in a tornado like fashion. 

Cosmo followed and focused his mental integrity into one last attack, charging it into his hands and expelling it in a 'passive' type of laser, hitting Wrath's soles and propelling him further before mixing in with the tornado, turning it a blue hue. 

Stone's eyes widened in surprise and immediately he raised his arms in defense, rocks flying up to intercept. "_It can't be..._" He grimaced. "A Synchro Fusion Technique...here, of all times." 

The King of Games' eyes sparkled in excitement, his armour dissipating back into his usual military uniform. "Synchro Fusion," he whistled, the knowledge his Title granted providing him information, "an advanced technique where multiple people fuse their soul and attacks into one powerful attack. Not bad, Major Fortis, not bad."

The energy of Cosmo's laser and the power of Chris' wind deflected all incoming attacks, spurring him until he outpaced the speed of Stone's floating rock and...shot above him. "*Crimson Lotus: Heaven Blade, Moon Fang.*" He muttered, before swinging the blade down, enveloping Stone in a ray of bright ray of red. 

Slowly, the ray disappeared, revealing Stone, badly burned from the attack with a large cut mark across his chest, falling through the sky along with Wrath. Face torn with pain, Stone feebly moved a finger, as a slightly unstable rock pillar emerged from the ground for him to land on. Meanwhile, Chris flew up and caught Wrath.


----------



## Island (Sep 15, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo!*
The Dead Bunker, South Saint Haven

Wilhelm and the Reichsadler circled overhead and witnessed the most spectacular display of power he had ever seen. Cosmo, Wrath, and the ?King of Games? performed a triple attack against Steven Stone and brought him down.  Wilhelm figured that that the fight would last longer and that he could drop in for another surprise attack, but this worked just as well. Before he descended, the great man ordered his Reichsadler to take one small detour and flew over to the two-story building that Stella perched herself upon. 

The large creature landed momentarily with both of its heads staring oddly at Stella. Who knew somebody could blow things up with their mind? Wilhelm beckoned for Stella to hop on, and the extraterrestrial did as she was told.

The beast took off with both Stella and Wilhelm, circled around the battlefield one more time, and finally a good ten yards from Steven Stone and this ?King of Games.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris Pauw - King of Games
Saint Haven 
Enter the Champion - Arc Conclusion 

---

Chris settled the unconscious Alexander down onto the ground and walked over to Steven Stone. "I can't believe he's still conscious and able to make constructs after that..." He muttered. Usually someone this powerful would have been a Title holder - even if it was a weak one. His own Title was a fairly powerful one for his level. Though, unlike most, he didn't earn it through combat. He stood no chance in Hell against the original King of Games at all, even now. "_Good times..._" He mused as he manifested his revolver in his hand. 

At the same time, a gunshot sounded, and a bullet rushed past, barely missing the King of Games as a familiar figure settled onto the platform Stone had constructed. "Sup Chris." A rough voice belonging to a large man with messy brown hair and hazel eyes greeted. 

"Oh, dammit. Tirandates?" He sighed. "Look, can we not do this now? I'm kind of busy here. So if you would please be so kind as to scoot out of the way and let me take away the crime lord..."

"Jesus Christ, you haven't changed one bit, have ya?" Tir laughed. "You just don't know when to shut up, do you?"

"Old habits die hard." Chris shrugged, and his uniform disappeared in a poof of smoke, instantly replaced by his suit of armour. "Kind of like how you will if you don't move out of the way."

"Nah, no can do," Tir shook his head disappointingly, "gotta take this guy somewhere safe. Orders from the Duke 'imself.  I wasn't even spared the time to fight you guys."

"And what makes you think I'll just let you leave?" Chris asked, stepping forward.

"These guys." Tirandates shrugged and gestured to the ground. "Ol' Dukey gave me some back-up. Not exactly my style, but..." A dozen or two earth made dwarves emerged. "Not really my choice." He smirked a blood thirsty grin and jumped off, disappearing into the air as the dwarves charged. 

The King of Games looked back at the team, exhausted both mentally and physically. "Oh, to Hell with it." He muttered and raced in, putting his gun away and rampaging through the dwarves with his martial arts. Under the fury of the King's attacks, the dwarves quickly crumbled away, blowing away in the wind. Stone and Tir were both gone, but one question rang on through his head. "_Why is the Mafia connected with the Duke of Kill?_"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 15, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

South Saint Haven

Exhausted​*
"Yo, Al'.." Kevin weakly called out. He was exhausted.. but that didn't matter. His friend needed him. Kevin took a few steps forward Chris and Alex, before collapsing. The new technique was difficult to use.. and honestly, it left him drained and.. cold, without flawlessly measuring the heat energy output.

Sleep.. it was something he needed, badly, and with any signs of immediate danger gone.. he would earn it, at last. Sitting and catching his breath, Kevin gazed at the sky.. thinking of how far he had to go. He had chosen the path of a Super Hero.. and after this bout if it is one thing Kevin learned.. it was that.. this wasn't an easy task.

Kevin immediately stood at the sound of an approaching helicopter, the chopper's blades cutting through the air as it filmed them from the sky. Ugh, reporters. He hated them almost as much as 'villains'.

Kevin looked at reporters and camera crews from various stations approaching them from all sides. Kevin faced the first one to step close and say, "And so, the day is saved.. thanks to, the Power Puff.. no, that's not quite right. Whatever Saint Haven's heroes are named.

"So, you guys are known as Saint Haven's heroes?" A reporter asked. "No, they just defeated the mafia and earned their reputation back! We'll call them.. The Justice League of Avengers!" Argued another reporter. As they bickered back and forth, Kevin flailed a hand and walked off. "I'm outta here.."

He soon found himself hovering, though.. and then flying. Stunned.. Kevin flapped his arms and swept them about wildly. "Whoa! Wait! What?!" He shouted while ascending.. higher and higher.. and with no way of knowing how to put the brakes on. 

"Damn it!" Cosmo shouted, rising towards the clouds. Hands by his mouth, he screamed, "HEY! HEY TELL THOSE ASSHOLES THAT I NEVER GOT MY BIG BOOTIED BITCHES!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 15, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

South Saint Haven

The Beginning of the End?​*
Masaru watched Cosmo drift off towards the sky, and sighed. He was passing the fight between DS and BF. "No questions please, thank you." Masaru told a reporter while holding a hand up towards the cameraman filming him. Taking a few steps away, he paused upon hearing a question that bugged him.

"Is this it..? You defeated the mafia. You've proven yourselves. You avenged the mayor. There are some people that say you are a team of vigilante. Others say you're putting yourselves above the law. What are you?" "We're simply extraordinary people fighting the extraordinary criminals that regular people can't." Masaru spoke with a frown.

He had other matters to attend to, like the fight the siblings were having high in the air. He had enough time to catch his breath and recuperate, thanks to Alex, Chris, and Cosmo handling Stone.

"Thank you, and Mina.. for everything." Masaru said to Alana, a smile forming, before he disappeared. Appearing on a roof, Masaru twisted the club, and tossed it, reappearing in midair next to it. He repeated the process until he neared Blackfyre. "Thank you for the assist, tell me if you need any help." Masaru offered, but his fatigue was obvious. 

He couldn't risk damaging himself, so he tapped Blackfyre's shoulder with his billy club, making him a humanoid beacon. Plummeting, Masaru appeared on the rooftop, to stand and watch.. seeing if aid was needed from him. They were similar, so he assumed them to be siblings of some sort... and for some reason Cosmo desired to help her.. he didn't know quite where to place Dark Sister.. as an enemy, or a wildcard.

Even then, Masaru knew he was too fatigued to help much. He sat, with a light bump against the roof. His overall fatigue was high, as Masaru's head drooped, the T.A.N.K. agent resting the best he could.. for now.


----------



## Island (Sep 15, 2012)

*Stella and Wilhelm ? The Dynamic Duo*
The Dead Bunker, South Saint Haven

*Up, Up, and Away*​
*?What???* Wilhelm crossed his arms and raised an eyebrow. He watched this ?King of Games? and this ?Tirandates? go back and forth and then the former attack some goons. When the fighting was finished, Stone and this ?Tirandates? were gone. Essentially, the team accomplished nothing over the past forty-eight hours. Keith and Shiner were probably long gone, and the Red Hunter?s location was unknown. Meanwhile, Stone got whisked away by some guy named Tirandates by order of a guy named the ?Duke of Kill.? The great men wondered who came up with these names. He also wondered why this this ?King of Games? couldn?t just order the duke and his men to stand down? Isn?t that, by definition, what a king does?

Whatever. At this point, Wilhelm didn?t care. The fighting was done, and his city was safe. These people could have their ranks, titles, and fairy tales.

Meanwhile, Stella played around with the Reichsadler. She had never seen an eagle so large never mind one that had two heads. When she pet one head, the other demanded attention, and when she talked to one, the other felt rejected and required similar attention. These two heads seemed to have their own distinct personalities. One, she noticed was a little fickle and negative while the other was a lot more curious and outgoing. What a strange creature. She wondered if each head had its own name or if it had a collective identity.

The transcendent turned to Wilhelm and asked ?Does it have a name??

*?Of course we have names.?* The right head answered much to Stella?s surprise, *?I am Otto, and this knucklehead over here is Francis.?*

The extraterrestrial?s eyes widened and jaws dropped when it answered her. She didn?t think that this creature could talk?

Unfortunately Stella didn?t have time to continue her conversation with the Reichsadler. She heard a huge chopper zoom by and a number of random people with flashing devices crowd around Cosmo. She assumed that these were newsmen and women like the one she saw on the televisual device a week ago. Apparently, Cosmo didn?t want to spend time talking to them, and the transcendent saw him soar off into the sky? without her?

First Cosmo offered her a place to stay and then he abandons her. Twice. The first time he left, the Beer Bunker got attacked by a bunch of goons and the entire block turned into a battlefield.

Fearful of what may come if she didn't follow Cosmo this time, the transcendent decided that it was time to go. She turned to Wilhelm and the Reichsadler and said ?It was an honor to meet and fight alongside you. I am sure that we will become better acquainted in the foreseeable future.?

Then she called out to Cosmo as he flew off ?My friend! Wait for me! Please do not leave without me!?

Fortunately for Stella, she had been watching Cosmo and others when they took off and flew through the sky.  She figured that with enough practice, she could do it too, but didn?t have time to sit around and test things out. If she didn?t do it now, Cosmo would leave her and another group of goons would show up and attack her.

The transcendent took a moment to visualize her body and engulfed herself in a cloud of psychic energy. Slowly, she began to levitate?

Slowly?

Slowly?

*WHOOOSH!*

The transcendent only meant to send herself up a few feet but ended up flinging herself into the air by accident. She definitely needed some practice, but she was sure that she could catch up to Cosmo? wherever he went?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris Pauw - King of Games
Saint Haven 
Another Issue

---

Chris looked up and his shoulders sagged immediately. Laser guy was floating off uncontrollably into...two weird monster looking things breathing fire at each other and...a remarkably attractive woman flying to chase after him. "Wait, priorities, man." He shook his head and darted up, grabbing Cosmo by the collar before he presumably got incinerated by the giant monsters. 

"Mind explaining what's going on with these two giant monsters around here?" The Colonel asked as he made his way towards Stella, still dragging Cosmo by the collar. "And while we're explaining stuff; are you single?" He addressed Stella.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 15, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

In The Sky

The Aerial Cosmo!​*
"Stellar..?" Kevin called out, seeing her approach him. He wondered if she'd come to rescue him or something? He almost laughed. Saved three times in one day. He needed to step his game u.. shiver... shiver shiver.

Cosmo was plucked just before he nearly intercepted Dark Sister. A hand was reaching out to help her. He answered Chris weakly, saying, "Damn... it... I... Eva..." Cosmo muttered, before losing consciousness. It was cold, so high in the air, and coldness and Cosmo didn't mix. 

He wasn't sure what happened next, as he slept, mind lost.. but he was dying. Following that, he wouldn't be sure how much time would pass.. nor would he be certain of what happened to Dark Sister.. He looked sick, eyes swirling before they finally closed shut. K.O.! The amazing one snoozed, head tilted downward, his sunglasses threatening to fall off.


----------



## Island (Sep 15, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
In the Sky

Stella stopped when that King of Games gentleman grabbed Cosmo and flew over to her. He asked something along the lines of “Are you single?”

The transcendent had no idea what this meant. She tilted her head, gave a look of confusion, and confessed “I am sorry. I do not know you mean. Could you perhaps rephrase that?”


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 15, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
South Saint Haven*

Alana was gone before the reporters surrounded the team, their was one more thing she had to do. She was down in the sewers she waited for Kron and Mina to show up. She sat on the bottom step of the latter as she saw light upward as she was splashed with dirty sewer water. Alana did not get mad as she was tired at the moment. She was surprised that he had Masaru on his back with out Mina. Alana was thinking that Mina was going to stick around to see if anyone else needed to be healed by her healing powers, they would probly meet up later back at the bakery. Kron got into the slimy water of the sewer water as Alana got on to his back with Masaru. Kron speed off as Alana held on tight, as after she cleaned up a bit she could get some hours of well deserve sleep.

"He is going to freak out when he wakes up or pissed."

"I would not worry about that, every one needs sleep at some point."

Kron speed up as he was not a lazy alligator swiming about the sewers. He slowed down not to missed the latter up to the basement of the bakery. Alana climbed up first as Kron followed with Masaru and Alana to her room he layed Masaru on her bed as she went to get some clean clothes and took a quick shower and she was going to sleep on the couch or the guest room. Kron was sticking around as he went downstairs to the bakery part of the building and wonder if that fight was still going on in the sky. He had a feeling that they were return back to the battle field after regaining some stamine and to rest up for another day at theor day jobs of being an super hero.


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 16, 2012)

_
Combined Enhancement Project 1: Asaj
Central Saint Haven
Dark Alleyway_



The alley was dark and narrow, a tight passage barely large enough for three men to stand shoulder-to-shoulder, coming out of it there was a wider clearing filled with...nothing. Maybe something had been there once, but now it was a pile of rubble, between waist and shoulder high. Bricks, rotted wood, broken concrete. Twisted metal. 
Post a man in the alley, and it'd be the perfect place to drag people back to, the air was closed and dead, even with the streets two minutes away at most, give the man a gun and there'd be no chance of being interrupted unless someone could swing from buildings or fly, both of which were highly implausible. 

Asaj cocked his eyebrow. _They *were* highly implausible, past tense._  He turned to leave. It'd been a pity, he'd hoped to catch a robbery, murder, rape, maybe all three. Someone he could break for information. 

"Hi," he said as gaggle of men exited the alley. Two, three, four. No words, well he had an appreciation for men who were straight to the point. They fanned out around him, the rubble behind, approximately five paces away. No weapons yet. Maybe they expected him to talk. 

He hit the first one like a truck and sent him tumbling, spinning to meet the lunge of the next, with this many men there was no chance to lock horns. He caught the man's wrist mid-lunge and drove his elbow into the outside of the man's elbow, punctuating the confined space with a loud snap before twisting the man away. 

First man was stumbling to his feet, the next was reeling, the third met him with good speed trying to tackle him. He was a big man, he knew the score, he only needed to tie his foe up and let his boys join the fight. Asaj didn't let him. His fist hammered into the man's throat before his other took his face. A solid kick sent him staggering back, it no longer mattered. 

This was the feeling. Time moved like cool morning mist, breathes came fast and deep, but it wasn't Asaj who was bleeding, not he who was scared, even before Brightstar made him anew, Asaj knew how to fight. People like to think of themselves as strong, powerful, invulnerable sometimes. But they are weak; fragile bone, string-like tendons, squishy muscle wrapped in easily broken flesh. Even the best man cannot overcome his fundamental construction, unless he exceeds it.  

The forth man swore and went for his waist. A gun, a knife, it didn't matter. A man with a gun is dangerous to anyone, especially if that gun is drawn, but any weapon that is holstered is useless at such a close range. He should have gone back, ran, came back with his weapon drawn, or committed fully. Asaj caught him with his wrist half away, a pistol, but it didn't matter. It never had. He took the man's wrist and turned it so the gun was pressed to his side, a few squeezes of the trigger and he was gone. 

Looking back Asaj took in the men, the first man was on his feet, the second doing a brave job of trying to hold his hanging and broken arm steady, the third was not so fine, gurgling in a corner. Maybe his neck was broken, his face definitely was. 

Well, there was two left, and he only needed one. He attacked the first man again, he was tall and dark-skinned, Mediterranean in decent, or so it looked like. He might have been well built once, but now he was gaunt, one on one Asaj would have taken him in speed and strength with ease, even if he hadn't have been the better fighter, although he was. The otherman fought like a novice, and he was easily taken apart. He swung wide and Asaj stepped in and caught the blow at the elbow, the force spent, his own fist snapped into the man's stomach, a single heavy hit like a meat hook, and the man crumbled back, a stomp to the face ended it. 

The last man was a young one, a dirty mane of blonde hair, big blue eyes, but not badly dressed. There was no fight left in him. Asaj had chosen well, some man get more dangerous the more you hurt them, and sometimes they just come apart. 

"I'd like a few answers," Asaj began...

_One hour later
Central Saint Haven
_

Asaj yawned as he walked down the street. The city was looking up. And down, and maybe left as well. But not right, there was hardly anything right about the city. It _looked_ alright, but if you _saw_ it, it wasn't. It was like an alcoholic loading up on cologne to cover the stink of booze. 

He hadn't noticed it earlier, but now he did. The odd man standing near an alleyway, almost inconspicuous, a few other guys seated nearby, maybe waiting for the bus, maybe not. 

That was a successful trial, Asaj doubted he'd have been able to take four men down before his enhancements. He just wouldn't have had the power, or the speed.  
The boy hadn't known much, but then, he hadn't needed to. He'd been in a gang, a big one, and he only needed to know where the next man was. The first step was taken.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Pauw - King of Games
Saint Haven 
Priorities 

---

Chris blinked in confusion, and then shook his head. "_Priorities, man..._" He mumbled. "Nah, that's not important right now. What _is_ important is..." Chris pointed a finger at the two monster looking things encircling them in the air, still battling it out. "Them, and neutralising them without getting the team any more damaged than they are and..."

He held the unconscious Cosmo up. "Your friend's condition." He said. "Any idea what the cause of this is? Or what those monster looking things are?"

On a badly scratched and damaged rocket board, Bro rose up to meet Chris. "Here, I'll take him," he took Cosmo from Chris and placed him carefully in the arms of a badly damaged Squarewave, "and about those two up there...I'm not sure either. But one of them seemed to know Cosmo pretty well, so I guess they're not technically our enemies? I don't know." He shrugged and then flew back down.

In resignation, Chris sighed and looked back up, a grimace on his face. "Fantastic," the Colonel mumbled, his revolver forming in his hands again, "and to think, today was meant to be my holiday as well. I'd say what else could go wrong, but I wouldn't want to jinx this any more."


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
In the Sky

Stella glanced up at the monstrous creatures battling in the sky? Truth be told, she never noticed them before partly because they were so high up and partly because she was too busy protecting her allies from falling rocks and other hazards. She then looked at Chris who asked her if she knew anything about this. Come to think of it, she vaguely remembered something from the night before. The night had been so long that she it was difficult to piece together details. Stella tried to explain the best she could ?There was this woman that showed up at the Beer Bunker. I did not recognize her, but Cosmo called her DS. They seemed to know each other, and she seemed to have the power to absorb another individual?s power by drinking their blood. She had a vial of somebody?s blood, and when she drank it, she turned into a fire monster and began attacking. Fortunately for me, Zephyr teleported me to a nearby rooftop so that I could better help the team at range against? what was his name again? Forgive me, I do not remember at this point. Nevertheless, this another hero showed up whose name I do not know, and they likewise transformed into a monster. The creatures and Cosmo took to the sky until Cosmo got knocked back down to Earth. I believe they have been fighting there ever since.?

Then Stella realized that she had no idea who this gentleman was other than his name being Chris and that he was the King of Games, whatever that meant. She asked politely ?There is one thing I do not understand, however. Who are you??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Pauw - King of Games
Saint Haven 
Introductions

---

Oh, crap! He forgot to introduce himself! Well, actually he didn't, but it appeared this girl was out of ear-shot during his awesome entrance onto the battlefield. "I am Colonel Chris Pauw," he introduced himself as, "but you can call me Chris. I suppose you could say I'm an associate of Major Fortis through...hm, mutual contacts? I suppose that's what you'd call it." He shrugged. "But yeah, as you might have noticed, I'm an ally. A very handsome and charming ally."

"A certain...man, found out about the Mafia planning an attack on you guys through a little leak in their organisation," he explained further, "but, as nobody else was on hand at the moment, I was sent here to help you guys out. He didn't think you guys would be able to handle Stone at this level."

Another shrug was made, followed by: "Oh, yeah. What's _your _name? I wasn't really briefed on the team members."


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
In the Sky

The transcendent levitated in place, finally getting used to this whole ?using telekinesis on herself? business. When Chris finished his explanation, Stella took a moment to introduce herself ?My name is Stelara Fjara. Germanic languages translate my name into Stella, so you may call me that if you wish.?

Then Stella asked curiously, ?You are an ally to Alex. Does this mean that you also have control over this dreamscape that he described??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Pauw - King of Games
Saint Haven 

---

Chris nodded, still afloat in the air. "Sure do," he answered, beaming at her, "but, as you may have noticed, I'm a lot stronger and have much better control over my powers than the Major." He looked down on Alex, who was still recovering, gaining consciousness again very slowly and smiled. "He's still fairly new to the Dreamscape stuff, and between that and this hero stuff, he hasn't really had time to develop and hone his powers in a...ah, safe environment, you could say."

A 'oh, crap I nearly forgot about this' expression formed on his face, and he dug into his pocket. "Right, before I forget, can you give him these two items for me? I think he'll find them quite valuable."  He said, handing her a pretty crystal feather and a dice looking object. "Anyhow..."

The Colonel looked up, and then looked back at Stella, a gleam of excitement in his eye. They sounded like _fascinating _opponents. Blood sucking, fire attacks..."Let's deal with this issue quickly. I need to get going soon."


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
In the Sky

The transcendent looked up at the two monsters fighting overhead and then at Chris. She gladly accepted the gifts for Alex but seemed puzzled at the fact that Chris wanted to go up there and resolve this? issue. Stella couldn?t imagine how he?d do so. These creatures seemed unimaginably powerful, and she knew she wouldn?t stand a chance unless she could tap into even _more_ of her powers. Finally, the transcendent tilted her head at the King of Games and questioned ?How shall we approach this? I do not believe that I have the capacity to match either of these opponents in combat.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

Chris Pauw - King of Games
Saint Haven 

---

Chris cocked his head to the side, mimicking the transcendent. "Can't you just...blow them up? Or blast them down with something? I don't think anybody here can fly apart from..." he looked down at Cosmo and Dirk. "The unconscious guy, and the Kamina-shades guy, and I doubt either of them would be very useful here. We need someone who can fight at a distance against these guys."

"Tactically speaking, you're the most valuable member of our semi-conscious team right now." He paused. "Apart from me, I mean."


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
In the Sky

?Well,? Stella explained ?I have discovered that I cannot blow up objects with high durability. This includes some metals and most super humans. I assume that creatures this powerful have enhanced durability or at least a protective shield against my telekinesis.? 

The transcendent paused, scanned her surroundings, and continued, ?I wish I could use my telekinesis here, but in the sky, I am afraid that there is nothing to use my powers on besides the monsters themselves. However, somebody or something with enough strength should be able to resist my telekinesis. This is why I was unable to use my powers effectively against Steven Stone. He was physically too strong for me to throw him around. Likewise, his geokinesis overpowered my telekinesis, so I was unable to simply take control of his own weapons and use them against him.?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

East Saint Haven - Bakery

A well earned rest​*
Zephyr had fallen asleep long before he was taken out of the battle area. He wouldn't have been much good even if he had remained. He slept, exhausted, having pushed himself to the absolute limit to make certain no civilians or other heroes were harmed. It left him on a wild goose chase that would take quite a bit of time to recover from.

When Masaru woke, he was resting on the bed, and was thankfully fairly comfortable. He didn't know where he was, and all he could do was assume. Still, he was alive, so it was clearly not the work of an enemy.

Masaru rose from the bed to a sitting position with a groan.. a hand to the side of his head. He was still fairly fatigued. Legs dangling over the edge of the bed, he rested his feet on the floor and his elbows on his knees.. contemplating what to do next.

It wouldn't be easy to take care of the city, should the mafia make a counter attack. They'd all need to grow. Masaru blinked, as he got a phone call. Lifting it, the T.A.N.K. agent listened... and then grimaced. He muttered, "Wonderful..."

They were now heroes _and_ potential outlaws. Despite saving the city, they were blamed for the destruction the mafia committed. Masaru could no longer cover for the team's actions. They wanted the new heroes shut down, permanently, although they'd be awarded for their contributions to the city. Just like this.. they were shut down?

All thanks to the new mayor. "Fuck.." Masaru muttered. Oh well, at least the mafia crisis was over, for now. The mafia could be fairly vengeful, but right now they'd have other issues. Other groups of super powered villains would be looking to take them down.. as was the way of these things. To enhance their own influence, power, and control. The heroes would be the least of their worries.. for now.

Masaru stood, walking out of the bedroom slowly to look around the place he was in. The bakery? Alana, he realized with a smile. She took better care of his life than he himself did. He'd need to thank her.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Mansion

Friendship​*
Kevin sat on the couch, head bowed. Stella was in her room, Kevin assumed, as he sat with Alex on the opposite side of the couch. Jeffery walked up, his eyes shut as he asked, "Beverages or sandwiches Master Alex?"

"Uh, just sit it down Jeffery. We'll get some later," Kevin replied with his head sagging. Jeffery nodded.. withholding a worried stare. He walked off, letting Kevin's friend deal with it. Garth or Cliff hadn't been around, either, which worried him further...

"It's Starr," said Kevin.. as if trying to figure out how to put it himself. "She's not on our side.. I mean.. she's an enemy... a villain.. whatever... I think? I don't know.. she attacked me.. stabbed me... said it was all planned.. she joined the team to discover our weaknesses. For all I know, she helped set Higgins up. Argh.. fuck man.. I don't even know who to trust anymore."

Kevin looked down, eyebrows furrowing. "I'm stupid, aren't I..? I trusted her.. I.. mean, I don't know what to think. I'll find her again, maybe... but.. this team thing, more and more it's looking like it ain't for me." 

Kevin rubbed the back of his neck before he took some expensive foreign wine, uncorked it, and poured some in a glass. "This hero thing.. It makes no sense to me. How can we tell our allies from our enemies..? Heck, maybe it's just me.. I'm the one that keeps gettin' tricked."

He drank some of his wine and leaned back, gazing up to the ceiling, "I'm going to get away for a while.. you know.. go on my own little journey. Try to find myself.. or what I want... Anyway, enough of my amazing rambling. How's the new place? I know it's weird being in stuffy old North Saint Haven, what with all of the stupid robots patrolling the neighborhoods, but.. it's okay for you, right?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East Saint Haven - Bakery*

Alana was still asleep as she was covered in an afghan with a cat sitting on her stomache. The cat meow as she saw Masaru passed the room. The cat jumped down and followed him as the cat rubbed up against his legs. Alana eyes flutter as she woke up and sat up as the afghan fell away from her naked breasts. She pulled on her bra and her shirt. She walked back to her room and Masaru was up walking around. He must be somewhere in the bakery, she slip on her silk gloves that match her silk like socks. She went looking for him as she checked the upstairs before she head down to the stairs. She noticed he was looking at something and approached him.

"Hey, what's up?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Kevin Residence 
HUNT - Weeks Later

---

The Major listened to Cosmo's story, of how Starr turned out to be a traitor, and how she stabbed him...his face remained impassive and stoic, but behind the facade, Wrath's blood boiled. Among the list of things that Wrath detested with a burning passion, treachery reigned on top. On the battlefield, within his squad, there was someone who played for the other side and revealed valuable information to the opposing side...information that got the rest of his platoon killed. The sheer memory of it made him almost quiver in rage. But, above all, she had hurt a friend, and may have played a part in Higgins' death.

_Unforgivable. 

_He wasn't going to let Starr get away with this. 

Silently, Alexander rose from his seat and reached into his pocket, producing his tie. Swiftly, he put it back on and walked over to the coat-rack, grabbing his suit jacket and the sabre laid against the wall. He stopped at the front door, and then finally spoke again. "You're going to stay right here." the Major ordered. His voice was quiet, but seethed with rage. "I'm going to track down that traitor." He said icily and left the large mansion. 

Alexander Fortis was out for blood.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

East Saint Haven  - Bakery

Breaking the news​*
Masaru offered Alana a smile. It would be difficult to break this to hear. A palm lightly touching her shoulder, he said, "We're done, for now. The new mayor thinks we're too much of a risk."

Masaru looked off, to the side, contemplating what he'd say next. "I'm not going to stop, though. Protecting people that is. I'm not going to ask anyone else to go down this path with me.. because I don't exactly know how it'll turn out."

He shut his eyes, and shook his head. "By the way, is this your place? I live in a two bedroom apartment, but.. the other isn't necessary anymore." Masaru said with a glum expression. "It'd be better if someone else used it, that we it wouldn't be going to waste."

Masaru then put a ten dollar bill down, and snagged himself a muffin.


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Later...
The Terrez Estate

The transcendent entered the huge room just as Alex stepped out the door. However, she didn’t come from her bedroom but rather the kitchen. She bore a look of bewilderment and confusion on her face and approached Kevin with something in her hands. There, resting in her hands, was the most peculiar device... a toaster. It was this little metal box with two slots in it. When it was turned on, the slits heated up and after awhile went _“Pop!”_ She held the mysterious appliance out to Kevin and asked curiously “What is this strange device, Kevin? What is its purpose?”

Then Stella put the item in front of Kevin on the coffee table and showed him her hands. They were slightly burnt and swollen, and Stella bore the look of a small child that got caught with her hand in the cookie jar. She explained, “I turned the object on and put my hands in the slots because I assumed that this was some kind of hand sanitizing device. Much to my dismay, the metal inside heated up and burnt me...”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

North Saint Haven - Mansion

Smile​*

Kevin was too busy wallowing in his disappointment to make a comical remark. He had no intentions of staying, even if someone he respected as much as Alex asked him to. Did he actually have feelings for this person? Maybe he did. That, or maybe he had feelings for what he thought she represented? He wasn't sure yet... 

When Stella walked in, he smiled ever so slightly. She was.. well, a breath of fresh air. "Well, Stellar, you put bread in it.. not your hands.." Kevin said with a slight grin. "C'mon, let's get'cha patched up."

Kevin stood and headed for the area with medical supplies. He wasn't sure how it worked, as, most of his injuries calmed down with a steaming hot shower or bath. Boiling worked best. He lifted Stella and sat her on the counter, applying a sloppy amount of ointment.

"Y'know, Stellar, ya never told me where you're from... I mean, you're pretty out of the loop, but.. you don't look like any of those hungry kids on T.V. so... where exactly are you from?" He asked, while attempting to wrap her hands up in bandages, until they looked like big white oven mitts.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East Saint Haven - Bakery*

"The new mayor should not have been elected if he has no clue in hell what is going on in Saint Haven. He is blinded by what he wants the most instead of other people and their views on super heros that are dangerous to him but can save the world. You don't have to ask anyone, we be there as your friends and your team mates. Besides someone needs to be around to keep your own energy and health level up."

Alana was thinking on the last part she did not know how to flirt, she was just cercern. She folded up the ten dollar bill and slip it back into his pocket to her it was on the house and don't worry about it. It was good to go get some ice tea from the fridge and have something with Masaru. She brought back two glasses filled with ice tea and sat them down in front of her and Masaru. She cut her slice of coffee cake. She was luckly she got the last slice of the coffee cake, as the black cat went on the hunt for rats.

"It is not my place, I stay here for free if I help out in Mina's bakery. She does not if you stay here either, I don't think she would not mind if you stay here. She does not have a problem with me staying here so far. Everytime you touch me, are you flirting with me?"


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Later...
The Terrez Estate

The transcendent watched as Kevin poured ointment all over her hands and wrapped them in bandages. By the time he was halfway done, she couldn’t move her fingers and the pressure numbed her hands. She assumed that Cosmo knew what he was doing. After all, he was a native to this universe and had been undoubtedly injured in the past. This contrasted to Stella who wasn't from this universe and, as far as she knew, had never been seriously injured before. The sensation of physical pain… it wasn’t nearly as bad as she thought it would be especially compared to the migraines she got when she overused her powers. Stella wanted to mull this over a little longer, but then Kevin asked her something out of nowhere.

“Y’know, Stellar, ya never told me where you’re from… I mean, you’re pretty out of the loop, but… you don’t look like any of those hungry kids on T.V. so.. where exactly are you from?” He asked as he finished up. Her hands looked like giant oven mitts!

Stella took a special pride in explaining her origins because very few people were thus far interested. The last person that asked was Alex and then that old man from the bar before that.

“Well,” she began “I am what you humans might call an extraterrestrial.”

She paused because she assumed Kevin had something to say…


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

Bakery

On the spot!​*

"W-what?" The rarely flustered athlete managed, almost choking on his muffin. His arms flailed about as he attempted to calm himself and the situation. "I mean, no, I mean, I'm just being friendly." Masaru rambled, his cheeks reddening. 

Masaru set the sweet snack down and placed his hands softly on Alana's shoulders. "I don't mean to.." His hands snapped back, and he grimaced, realizing he was doing it again. "I don't mean to throw off.. uh.. signals. I mean, I like you, I mean, we're friends.."

Masaru was mixed up, and shook his head, laughing. "I don't mean to make you feel like I'm putting the moves on you. That's not to say something is wrong with you, you're a great girl. And I care about you. You've helped me many times... but I don't want you to feel like I'm trying to pull something because of it." 

Masaru went over his words, figuring he'd placed it as well as he could. He then smiled, kindly, "You're very pretty, Alana. I'm sure there are guys that have tried to take advantage of that, but.. I'm not one of them." He assured her with a warm smile.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Mansion

Something to say...​*

...Did he ever have something to say. He looked down, eyebrows furrowed. "...An alien.. you too...?" Kevin's already odd day had gotten that much weirder. Still, it made sense. No wonder all of these things were strange and new to her.

"Me too.." Kevin replied, gaze focused on the floor. His hands were tensed, fingers digging into the palms as he attempted to gather his thoughts. His feelings. He'd spent all of this time running from the fact that he wasn't a human being.. and now, here it was.. right in his face again.

"I don't know where I'm from, though.. or who or what I am.. everything works differently for me.. some chemicals aren't harmful.. stuff that kills regular people... and.. I don't know.." Kevin attempted to explain.

He felt a sudden kinship with Stella now. Placing a fist against her shoulder, gently, he said, "I'll look out for you. No matter what. Us aliens hav'ta stick together.."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East Saint Haven - Bakery*

"I did not mean to put you on the spot like that, I just wonder about it. It's okay, I thought nobody would have any intrest in a gothic type like me."

She ate her coffee cake as she felt like her face was on fire. Was she coming down with something or was it just being around Masaru. She remember the guys who tried to take advantage of her on dates or just around the city. They end up in the hospital or dead, Masaru was different why would he hang out with a gothic girl that came from the other side of the tracks. She pondered about as she took the last bite of her coffee cake and sip some of her tea. That was the first that someone told her she was caring and also pretty, she started to chocking o her tea. She had to remind herself she was a cold blooded killer who just got confused with her feelings, maybe she did care about her friends. She was starting to feel weird with this conversation. To her Masaru ws an odd one as he was not the type to just say she was hot and jump her bones. She was glad that her white hair hid her eyes some of the gloomyness was sorta fading from them.


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Later...
The Terrez Estate

_“He is an extraterrestrial as well?”_ This took Stella by surprise. The female gazed at Kevin and gave him the once over. He looked and acted human in every way but had an absurd amount of strength and durability and the ability to shoot lasers from his hands. In a way, it made sense, but it wasn’t something that an ordinary person could guess. The transcendent wondered why she didn't figure it out earlier…

She began to comfort her friend, “I thank you very much for your kindness, Kevin. I may not have much in this physical world, but…” She paused, “I may be able to help you discover your origins.”

The transcendent explained “I am not an extraterrestrial in the traditional sense. My species isn’t simply from another planet but rather  universe entirely.”

She scratched her head. She found this part difficult to explain, “Well... _were_ are from this universe, but… Long ago, my people developed technology so advanced and an understanding so deep that we transcended this universe in favor of another… one that we call the flow. It is an endless sea of pure energy where entropy does not exist. We became energy beings and escaped physical sensations like pleasure and pain in favor of more intrinsic completeness and fulfillment.”

“It is…” she remembered first hearing this comparison from a kindly old man she met in a bar, “Similar to the human concept of nirvana.”

“But that is not the point.” Stella looked up to the ceiling, “Before we transcended, we destroyed our civilization in its entirety and wiped out all traces of our existence… except our home world. Our home world became the location of the largest library in the universe. Everything we learned and all of our discoveries are cataloged there.”

‘”Perhaps,” she smiled at Cosmo, “You can learn something about yourself there.”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

East Saint Haven - Bakery

Nervousness that makes you smile​*

Masaru smiled. He never thought he'd someone like her nervous. She was also so confident, and headstrong. "I'm fine," Masaru assured her. He faced the ceiling, thinking, and then shrugged his arms. "I guess we just see where things go, right?"

Masaru sighed, and shook his head. "At this rate, I may need to relocate to Midgar. Also... with the team on hiatus until Mayor Jenkins decides otherwise.. there isn't much I can do here. T.A.N.K. has some fresh new members."

Masaru didn't want to admit that he wanted Alana to come with him. He was used to her presence.. it would be difficult going without her. He'd gotten so used to being a loner, soloing situations, and now.. it was difficult. "What are your plans, now..? With the mafia gone, well... you could do anything really."

Rather than asking, Masaru figured he'd get an ideal of what she wanted for herself in the future. To travel? To stay here? After he got her answer Masaru lifted his phone, getting a call. Holding up a finger to Alana, when he heard the voice Masaru nearly dropped his phone. _He_ wanted to see him? What? "I... I'll be there... yes... tomorrow...? Okay... yeah... goodbye..." Masaru barely managed to reply, before they hung up. 

It was... Charles Xavier. "...That was Professor Charles Xavier."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez -The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven - Mansion

The truth...​*
The more Stella spoke the more nervousness and excitement Kevin found himself feeling. This anxiety was suffocating. A chance to find out more about himself? How could he possibly pass on an opportunity like that?! "Hell yeah! How are we going to get there, though..?" 

Kevin crossed his arms, wondering if he could pay for his own spaceship. Still, traveling to another universe with one? His shoulders slumped. "It's impossible, though.. how can we get there...?"

Cosmo shook his head, looking down. "I guess you've got something in mind, though, or you wouldn't have offered..." Cosmo looked up. "Can you get me there..? The planet I came from..? I .. I want to ... ask them things."

Kevin felt like this was a rare opportunity to fully understand himself. His origins. Why was he here..? Why this planet of all places? Why did they get rid of him...? Why did his birth parents abandon him..? He had so many questions, and so few answers.. Things he ignored his entire life.. mostly due to how impossible it was to hear the truth, but now...

He was extremely curious, and he returned Stella's hug from a while ago, exclaiming, "Fuck yeah! I'm going to find out everything!" Kevin took off running, not even giving Stella a chance to explain as he began packing, while singing one of those catchy songs he jammed to whenever he went on a vacation with his adoptive mother.

"Day-o, Day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home~!"​
Jeffery stood near Kevin's door, causing plucking an instrument, that dignified and unreadable expression on his face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East Saint Haven - Bakery*

"I am not really sure what I want to do. First thing, I need to go to the black market to see what type of swords they have. I doubt the Major will not be giving back my sword intill much later or never. For now I will think on it and take a day at a time till I figuer it out, maybe to spand my music carer or something. I can pick up any where it does not really matter where I go, I can always make money."

She could tell he had this look that he did not want to part ways yet that he bacame fond of her. She became quiet as Masaru answer his phone, he told her it was Professor Charles Xavier what did he want. To her it was a big deal to get a rare call like that. Maybe she could come along for back up something, she doubt that he needed any back up on this mission.Maybe going with Masaru maybe she could figuer out her life, even what kind of situation she may get in. It was part of her life anyway to get in to trouble or some messed way fixed it.

"What does he want and I hope you don't mind if I come with you? If you need back up or something.


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Later...
The Terrez Estate

“I do not understand.” Stella stood stunned for a brief second. Kevin’s embrace brought about strange and unfamiliar emotions. For that brief moment, she felt contentment and warmth. She also felt a connection with Kevin that she never felt with another human before. The transcendent wondered what these emotions meant and why they existed. She also wondered why she felt them so intensely and whether or not Kevin felt the same way. She asked herself whether they were physiological or psychology and whether all humans felt them. _“Is this friendship? Is this what it is like to care for another human being? Or…?”_

Stella thought back to the flow. She existed as part of a super consciousness of individuals flowing freely across a vast ocean of energy. One would never think of paradise as undesirable but Stella found it boring and lonely. Completeness and intrinsic fulfillment meant nothing to her since she never experienced pleasure or pain, happiness or sadness, or even friendship. All those human emotions were a mystery to her; she only knew completeness which ironically, make her feel hollow and alone. After all, the destination was not nearly as satisfying if there was no journey… no effort, no work, and no friends to make it worth the while.

Looking to where Kevin went, she figured that she should focus on more pressing matters. She dismissed these seemingly irrelevant thoughts and called out “My friend, you do not need to pack because travel shall be instantaneous.”

“Also,” she paused briefly as the thoughts from before flooded back. She dismissed them and continued “I wish for Alex to accompany us. He wishes to learn more about his dreamscape powers, and I believe that there is relevant information at the archive.”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

North Saint Haven - Mansion

The allure of space​*
Kevin wasn't sure what to say to Stella at this point. He was impatient, but he wanted to know more. Still, he could easily see Alex wanting to discover more about himself. It was a perfect example to do just that. Kevin rubbed the back of his neck, and laughed, almost sheepishly. "Jeez... there goes that plan, huh?"

He decided to abandon packing in exchange for doing something else. He needed to.. get his mind off of things. Well, off of someone. "I know. Let's go hang out. Uh.. do something." His mind was conflicted with thoughts of Alex hunting Starr down.

He thought about it for a while, and then started heading downstairs. "Hey, have you ever been to a movie before? They're awesome, trust me." Kevin tried to explain, and then grinned. "Get some snacks, popcorn, nachos, and a drink.. and it's a party."

He was trying to focus on other issues, and Stella was providing a perfect escape. She was pretty. Why hadn't he noticed before? Well, he wouldn't make any moves on her. As cocky as he was, Kevin was man enough to admit when a sweetie pie deserved someone.. well, not like him.

"Also, thing number two... Driving. It's not exactly legal, since you don't have a license, I'm guessing.. but, it'll be fun, trust me!" Kevin blurted, his reckless streak on the rise.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

East Saint Haven

Meeting The Professor​*
This was perhaps the oddest moment of his life. To meet Professor Xavier? Seriously? He couldn't believe it. Why him? His panicking nerves drifted, the young man having jitters at meeting one of the most powerful and benevolent mutants alive. 

"I'm not really sure what he wants, but, I'd appreciate the company." Masaru finally said with a smile, and lightly sighed. "I guess I'll get some plane tickets. I'm kind of surprised.. that he's even heard of me."

Masaru sighed. He wasn't sure what the future would bring, but, he didn't have to agree to anything. He'd just take it one step at a time. He smiled at Alana, and dug his hands in his pockets. "I guess I should go check up with T.A.N.K. and see what's going on. Do you have any plans for the day?"


----------



## Island (Sep 16, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Later...
The Terrez Estate

?A movie??? Stella asked, ?I do not know what that is.?

The transcendent trusted Kevinand simply followed him down the steps. She didn?t know what a movie was, nor did she know what snacks, popcorn, or nachos were. She assumed that they foods to be enjoyed at this ?movie,? but considering the complexity of human society?

Then Kevin blurted something about driving. Stella recalled that humans drove these primitive machines to get from one place to another. To her knowledge, the machines required fuel to power a simple combustion engine that turned its wheels and allowed it to move.

On Earth, humans drove these machines on roads built and maintained by local government.

Whether anyone could just drive one of these machines or they required special permission was unknown to Stella. When Kevin mentioned something about legality, her suspicions were confirmed?

?Why do we not just fly??? the transcendent questioned ?I wish not to break the laws of your world as your people have been exceptionally kind to me thus far.?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 17, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

North Saint Haven

"I want to get away~ I want to fly away~"​*

Kevin nodded, and began rummaging through his room. He put on his Amazing Cosmo outfit, not worried about being shirtless around Stella. Dressed now, he put on his sunglasses, and struck a pose. "FUCK YEAH. AMAZING COSMO."

He opened the window to his massive bedroom, and faced her. "Let's go," Kevin said with a grin, and took a step forward. This time flight came a little easier to him. His arms to his sides, Kevin flew forward, hair blowing to and fro. He actually felt like a real super hero now.

Kevin turned to face Stella while flying backwards, a grin on his face. "Check me out.. Doesn't get much more marvelous than this, right? I've got to be the most incredible guy on the planet!" Kevin called out with a smug expression.

Arms to his sides, Kevin flew forward suddenly, knowing Stella could keep up. People were pointing and gasping, stunned by the sight of the flying aliens. They recognized them as the heroes that saved the city, which was currently playing on the news. 

"Let's see... Stella... so you're on this planet... and... stuff happened... does that mean you chose to come here? Why would you wanna come here?" Cosmo sincerely asked, facing the sky.

"...I don't know why... but it seems like Nirvana would be pretty cool... this place is... well, not. I mean... there are some nice things, people, and places... but... then there are people that let you down..." Kevin said with sincere disappointment in his voice.


----------



## Island (Sep 17, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Ago
In the Sky, North Saint Haven

When Stella reached Kevin?s bedroom, he had already transformed into the Amazing Cosmo. Then he went over to the window, opened it, yelled something about being amazing, and jumped out. The transcendent followed by leaping out and steadying herself with telekinesis.

Being his usual smug self, Cosmo bragged about how marvelous he was and proclaimed himself the most incredible guy on the planet. Thinking about it, Stella thought that might actually be true. She didn?t know anybody nearly as strong and kindhearted as Cosmo. She figured there were others on this planet like Steven who were significantly more powerful than him, but that didn?t necessarily make them incredible. Even other heroes like Alex lacked that thoughtless generosity and naivety that made Cosmo unique and truly incredible

Suddenly, Cosmo picked up speed, and Stella followed suit. When she caught up, Cosmo began asking some more questions to which Stella happily obliged ?I have come here because I wish to experience? humanity. I wish to acquire knowledge, learn your culture, and participate in your day-to-day activities.?

The transcendent then flew up higher so that she could get a clearer view of the stars.

When Cosmo caught up, she continued ?I do not know why I was born and what my purpose was. Unlike the others, I never experienced the physical universe in any way. I never got to feel happiness or sorrow or pleasure or pain. I felt the contentment and intrinsic fulfillment of the flow but without the effort and the work put into it. It was an empty and boring existence.?

Stella looked up at the stars, ?I may return to the flow one day when I feel that I have accomplished something worthwhile and that I have truly worked toward paradise.?

?As for why I chose Earth,? she smiled and took a brief pause, ?Your world is very primitive. It does not have the luxuries of guided evolution and unlimited energy. You are still true to your roots and rely on your planet?s rather limited resources. You still fight over commodities and struggle like animals for power and influence over other humans.?

?However,? she spoke in a much softer and more motherly voice, ?Earthlings have a truly unique sense of naivety and idealism about them. There are still mysteries to be discovered and things to learn. You fantasize about the unknown and paint truly romantic pictures of the universe. You are like children; you are inexperienced and optimistic about the future while we are old, bitter, and quantify the world around us.?

The transcendent concluded her monologue ?We, the transcendent, are not nearly as interesting as humans. We have done all that there is to be done and learned everything there is to learn. The adventure is complete, and we have lost our fascination with the unknown.?

Finally, the transcendent flew toward Cosmo and observed his uniform. She spoke plainly ?If I may ask you one last favor, it is this. I wish for a disguise and name similar to your own. If I am a heroine, I would like the full experience even if I have nothing to conceal.?


----------



## Ragormha (Sep 17, 2012)

*Asaj- Combined Enhanced Project
South Saint Haven
Deserted Graveyard
*

_
Class C physical type enhanced detected and hooked. We've acquired an asset to force a showdown and further your continued testing, please report back with performance breakdown. Further details are scant.  The younger one is to be kept alive if possible, due to research potential. Handle the other one. Meeting is 3 PM, St. Guinefort's cemetery. Guise of a ransom, but you can handle it from there.  
D.E_

Asaj had burned the note after that. There wasn't much information to link, and the authorities hardly cared, but he wasn't going to take chances. 
The sun was wan and pale, but bright enough. A heavy polymer crate lay to his left, the faint sound of breath weezing in and out. He checked his clock, 2:59. The area was deserted, all the better, but as he was beginning to understand...in this city it wouldn't have mattered if there were a hundred people. They'd keep their head down and ignore it, safer that way. 

The boy appeared at a distance, wearing a school blazer. As he walked closer details became more and more apparent; the kid was average height and slim, a well trimmed bowl cut on his head, a pack slung over one shoulder. Perhaps not a kid, seeing him closer he was at least sixteen.  

"Got it?" Asaj asked as the young man came closer. 

"I don't have half a million, how could I? That note was crazy!" 

Asaj nodded. "Yes. It was."

Puzzlement. Eyes moving. He knew something was wrong. "Where's Kim?"

Asaj didn't respond, he just tapped the heavy crate next to him. "Close." 

"Look mister, I don't wanna hurt you. I don't know why you're doing this, but just let him go and we'll go our way," the kid was likable enough. Here he was, charging in to save his brother and he was willing to let the man who took him go. 

"You know our terms, no money...no boy." Asaj raised his golden eyes to meet the boy's. Dark, troubled, but there _was _steel there. 

"You don't know. I don't want to hurt you. But I will. If you make me. Just let Kim go. Let him go and we don't have to do this, " if the situation was reversed, Asaj would have already attacked. _Two offers of mercy, how noble_ The two men stood maybe five paces apart. Asaj dressed all in shades of blue, the boy in bright green and white. Like a lollypop. 

"Try me." Asaj responded crisply. "Show me what y-"

His teeth clicked as the blow landed, snapping his mouth shut and filling his mouth with the faint tang of blood. The next blow was almost instantaneous to the stomach, the neck, the legs, the chest. Ten, twenty, thirty. Like standing in a sudden storm.

Asaj took a step back and the kid was skipping back again, four, maybe five paces away. _Fast,_ was the surprised thought. He was _fast_. Not just fast, probably the fastest Asaj had ever seen. 

"Now, mister, don't make me hurt you more. You seen what I can do," The younger man still had his hands up, a little green, but not a fool. Maybe he couldn't afford to be. 

"You should use a knife, it'd be far more effective," Asaj responded. The blows had been many, but not a single one would last, they wouldn't even bruise him, and even the one on his lip was gone.

"I'm not gonna kill no one, the powers I got, they're not for killing," the younger man shook his head. 

Asaj attacked, the younger man was faster, but he lacked reach, and he had no style. He fought like a kid, fast is one thing, but he had no root and no power.

It was like grasping at ocean spray. Slippery. No style and he was still to fast. Asaj reckoned even with a gun he'd have been too fast to hit. The counter attacks had no power, not on their own, but they came fast. Kicks to the legs, hands to the chest, swings at the face. 

They broke off, slowly circling each other. Asaj's breathes came slow and easy. The boy huffed lightly, a light sweat. The kid went for the cage, and Asaj made no move to follow. There was no lock or hatch, only a pinpad, and if he tried to break that it'd just perma-lock. He tried to yank it up, carry it, but it was too heavy.  

"What's your name," the boy asked.

"Voss Alett. Asaj. The Combined Enhancement Project Specimen One. All fair names," the younger man wouldn't live long enough to tell, and even then, who could he go to?

"Jake, Jacob Evenfell," the boy said pointing to himself. He attacked. This time Asaj held his ground, one arm up to cover his face. The boy was fast, and that had surprised him, but he wasn't too fast to follow, just _faster.  _ He let the blows rain on his midsection, jabbing with his left, blocking with his right hand. 

This time when Jake broke off he followed, launching into the attack. The kid dodged, weaving down, stepping lightly between his blows. Making him feel like a heavy-handed oaf. It had been years since a man could do that to Asaj. Then he blocked, or tried to, his hand tried to catch Asaj's fist and the force of it sent him stumbling. 

Jake seemed to fuzz and he was instantly dozens of paces away. He shook lightly, he blew air like a set of bellows and grasped his wrist.

"No stamina. You're slowing down," Asaj walked toward him. _But you can't run. Not while I have the other one. _ 

The brick wall was a good ten paces behind the boy, headstones marched down in long lines. 

"What'ya even want!" Jacob Evenfell yelled. "I never did anything to ya!"

There was no point of talking. There, perhaps, never had been. Asaj attacked again. The boy was still fast, still too fast, but he went easy on his injured hand and gave ground. It wasn't about the physical anymore, he was losing his presence of mind, he furiously attacked, screaming as he threw punch and kick, faster than the eye could follow, and Asaj just smiled back at him. Even the best hit was healed moments after it landed. 

It was an odd fight, a thing of beauty, but also a poor one. Asaj had gained the measure of his man, he'd taken the best he could give and shrugged it off. This time as they broke away Asaj reached up and slung off his jacket. A nondescript blue thing, more than a bit torn up now. He flung it at the boy and resumed. 

Shaky arms, sweat stinging his eyes, Jake danced back. Asaj was just beginning to breath deep as he swung. Then the boy made a mistake, he ducked under the punch and came up beside Asaj, arms snaking in for a throw, but as he made contact as spun low into him, catching his leg in a vice grip. 

It was like catching a chiken, all at once the boy broke out into a wild frenzy, lashing out with legs and arms, but Asaj stalwartly hung on, grasping with his other arm and pressing his weight forward, bearing the smaller man to the ground. It was over now. The blows were fast, furious, but they were irrelevant. The last frantic efforts of struggling prey. Asaj moved up, keeping the younger man pinned by his leverage, until he knelt on the boy's stomach. His weight and position keeping him still no matter how he struggled. 

A single punch, sharp, straight, clean. Arms came up to defend, but they bucked under the blow. A second blow, and the arms came up again, and crumbled faster. Again. The boy's head rocked and he went...weak. His arms lolled. Eyes directionlessly gazing into the pale blue sky. 

It was a curious time. The fight over. But did it have to be over for ever? For a long moment Asaj thought he'd have liked to see the boy grow stronger, to fight him as they both mastered their powers, got better. 

But no. That was not to be the way of it, he struck once more, a clean swing of the palm of his hand, the outside edge taking the boy's throat with all the stark finality of an executioner's axe.

He lifted the body onto one shoulder, carried it back to the crate and placed the body on top. He retrived his mobile, called a number and waited for the line to connect. 

"Done," 

"Good work, detail incoming."

*Three Hours Later
Brightstar Research Complex
Location Undisclosed *

"You say he was fast?" a woman wearing the dark blue Brightstar uniform asked as she reviewed the report. Asaj had dictated it on the way. 

"You know I did," Asaj sat in his underwear as they monitored him. The sterile white room highlighted his dark skin.  

She ignored his comment. "It seemed to tax him a lot to use his speed, and he could teleport?"

"Maybe. I think he was able to move very fast, as if he was teleporting."

"And not a scratch on you, at least we know the conditioning enhancements did their job, Arrow will be pleased. We'll process the older one, and run tests on the younger, preliminary evaluations show no gifts. But, it's common for many enhancements to become evident at the onset of puberty."

Asaj shrugged. "Just tell me what to kill next."

The woman twisted her mouth. "No further assignments. You're back on freelance." 

"Good," Asaj rose. His hands itched.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
Kevin Residence 
Hunting Starr

---

"God dammit," the young Major growled, slamming down another document of files and information, "*where the hell could she have gone?!*" Getting up from his seat, he circled his room in erratically, tapping away at his sabre handle deep in thought. He'd been everywhere, and used all the contacts he had in Saint Haven, re-read all the documents he complied on the team but...nothing. It was almost as if 'Shannon Starr' had disappeared into thin air.

"Unacceptable."  Alexander muttered. Nobody disappeared like that. Even people who got 'professionals' to do it for them had _some _kind of trail leading to them. Everyone had connections. Starr stayed in Saint Haven for _weeks_, there _surely _had to be someone who knew something about her. Where she might be...

Reaching into his pockets, Alex dug out his phone and sifted through his contacts list, before finding a number under 'Kevin Terrez and then pressed the call button. "Hey Kevin, it's me. I got nothing on her." He gave a sigh. "Any idea where she could be? Her interests? Hobbies? I'm almost certain she might have given you some fake ones, but even so...at this point, any information is valuable. If she joined our team specifically to gauge us, she's probably still in the city somewhere."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 17, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks- Rogue
East Saint Haven*

"I don't know the definition of fun. I am sort of a stif, what do you like to do for fun and maybe we can bring it into a lives than just work?

She felt something wrong with her cheek bones, she had a small smile. She tried to hide it but Masaru was sitting across from her. She turn it into a smirk than roll her eyes of some thought. She collect the glasses and throw away the trash, she shot it from where she was at and made her shot. To her that was not amazing in the whole in tire world. She guessed they both were going to be boring if they did not figure out what to do on this relaxing day. To her she was actual enjoying this, just being with someone that did not judge her at all. She had to see where this relationship was going with Masaru before her emotions go hey wire.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 17, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!?

Skies over Saint Haven

A wonderful night for flight~​*
Kevin listened to her explanation with a smile. His eyes were focused on the sky above, the thought of space deep in his mind. For a while it might have seemed as if Kevin had no answer for her whatsoever. Suddenly, though, he grinned and answered. "The Spectacular Stellar. I've got a friend that could whip you up something I guess."

Kevin flew faster, then, experiencing a small growth in control. He performed wild patterns in the sky, and was having the time of his life until he heard the ringtone for Alex calling. Dread filled him. Did Starr hurt him? Did he kill Starr? All sort of negative thoughts and images filled his mind. Kevin felt his heart constrict, panic flooding into him. "Hello..?"

Kevin listened, and his eyes shut. It was at this moment that he realized that he honestly didn't know Starr all that well. "I don't know... but, if she's a 'villain' or whatever... and she's a mutant... she has to be hanging around East Saint Haven somewhere. That's kinda where they gather, and.. even then.. you're probably gonna find someone that knows somethin'.. with all the psychics and sensors crazy powered mutants out there.. you'll find someone that can track her..."

Kevin ended up landing at Garth's window sill. It was a modest home, not even in Saint Haven city. It was out in the suburban area, and Kevin lowered to his friends house to knock on the glass, the pane sturdy.. possibly bulletproof. 

"What..?" Garth said after unlocking and opening his window. He looked groggy, and irritated. When he saw Kevin, flying, he was stunned... when he saw yet _another_ person hovering outside of his window he was left shaking his head.

"Come in, what can I do for you?" Garth asked while heading inside.

"I need a super hero outfit made.. for my friend here, Stella..r." Kevin explained with a grin. He then landed in his best friend's room and made room.

Garth got busy on an outfit, muttering, "Hey Stellar.. my friend here is a bit of a dumbass.. he didn't drag you into this, did he?" He wasn't in a shitty mood for no reason.. he simply didn't know how to explain it.


----------



## Island (Sep 17, 2012)

Stelara Fjara - The Spectacular... Stella...r?
Garth's House

Stella flew with Kevin to some house in the middle of the suburbs. It appeared to be a modest two-story house that stood in stark contrast to the towering skyscrapers of Central Saint Haven and the massive mansions in North Saint Haven. The transcendent watched Kevin drop down and knock on one of the window panes. Somebody, probably groggy and very irate, yelled something and  unlocked and opened the window for the duo to fly through.

Kevin explained that he needed a superhero outfit for? the Spectacular Stellar?

The friend, whose name Stella still didn't know, got right to work on the outfit and asked ?Hey Stellar? my friend here is a bit of a dumbass? he didn?t drag you into this, did he??

To this Stella replied ?I have not been coerced or negatively influenced by him. He is a very kind individual who has thus far shown me nothing but generosity.?

The transcendent realized something. She turned to Kevin and asked ?You are Cosmo, Alex is Wrath, and Wilhelm is Saint Haven. Maybe I should acquire a super hero name that is??

Stella thought about the best way to phrase this.

??not almost identical to my own??


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 17, 2012)

*Masaru Zimmerman - Zephyr

East Saint Haven - Bakery 

The end of a long day​*
"I know.. my life is basically my job at this point. Kinda boring, right?" He smiled. He then shook his head. "I've got to attend to some work at T.A.N.K. at the moment, but.. we could always try that. I'm sure my ear piece won't always be on, so.. do you have a phone?" Masaru asked while preparing to go.

He wasn't sure what to say or add after that, though, but made sure to throw in, "It may be good to have an extra way to keep in contact. Also, there's the issue of Xavier.. can't really expect you to come with, without the number."

He twisted his phone out, and held it out, so that she could spot the number. He would handle some stuff at the T.A.N.K. HQ, and then head home, to do some thinking.. about his feelings for Alana, about the new mayor, and about the future of the team and his role in it.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 17, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit
Understanding*

Riley stopped dead in her tracks....why...why was this person so...devoted into helping her? The apology was not needed, Riley empathy prowess could already help Riley understand Stella? But for some reason...Riley was in some sort of denial, she was sure that people don't help out each other, unless you gain something in return....she was...sure...no...certain that that's how the world works?

But....Stella didn't want anything...she just wanted to help? Did Riley have a mixed up view on this world? Or was it Stella who had a mixed up view of this world. South Saint Haven is corrupted..broken down...forgotten? And what does the rest of Saint Haven do? Nothing? What do those billionaires do in Saint Haven? Nothing! But yet this girl wanted to truly help. There was no denying it...Riley could read her intent with her empathic abilities.

"....." 

But even if this girl were to help her,even if Riley could now trust Stella? Could Riley trust her self? Riley powers are unstable...and a few moments ago that dumpster could have been Stella. Despite this Riley still had some doubt...if Riley did trust Stella....it could turn around and bite her? Riley dad could also come after Stella, Riley could be putting Stella in dan-.....

_"Stop worrying......my dad has not been around for 3 years...he could be dead, if I keep living this world in fear and caution...then I can never truly live...one time...one more time....I will put some faith back in humanity."_ 

"So......you really wanna help? Would you do anything to help me...to help the people of South Saint Haven-"

Riley felt her self pause, to think why would this girl worry about the affairs of south saint haven?

"I-I have an idea."


----------



## Island (Sep 17, 2012)

Stella watched the young human stop dead in her tracks and become silent. Stella didn?t know what Riley was thinking about or what she was going to do. She assumed Riley was arguing within herself on whether or not to trust the transcendent. After all, why _would_ Riley trust her? The transcendent also assumed that Riley had been wronged constantly throughout her life, first by her absent father and then society as a whole. She figured that somebody like Riley who had fallen through the cracks of society and ended up on the streets would be bitter and cold toward others. Often times, Stella remembered, the impoverished were stigmatized and left to rot on the streets. She could imagine that Riley got spat on and even attacked for simply being homeless and hungry.

This side of humanity, Stella noted, was one of the more deplorable ones, and she wished she could do something about it.

Finally, Riley responded with a question of her own ??you really wanna help? Would you do anything to help me? to help the people of South Saint Haven??

To this, the transcendent answered ?It is very unfortunate what happened to you and the people of South Saint Haven. It is unfortunate that that society stigmatizes you for simply being hungry and cold.?

She paused briefly and said ?You humans have thus far been kind to me whether you know it or not. Your hospitality is something that I do not take for granted, and will repay this kindness however I can.?


----------



## Bringer (Sep 17, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*_Morals?_

_"This girl?...I sense something weird about her....foreign....and the fact she keeps addressing everyone as human...as if she was not human...." _

Although Riley knew it would be wise to ask Stella what was up, frankly Riley knew the business of others were not her concern. Its not like she would say "Yes, I was turned into a demon. Well kinda. I am a half demon now." to anyone who asked. 

Stella was like no other, she wanted to help from the heart. Although there was a huge grouping of the homeless sticking together sharing what ever resources they can find, the truth is they are not generous. They are selfish, if you have nothing to offer they turn there backs on you. Riley wanted to help South Saint Haven...even if temporarily. 

"Stella....I have a question?....If you.......do bad things to help others? Does that make you a bad person?"


----------



## Island (Sep 17, 2012)

Stella tilted her head in bewilderment. She wondered why Riley would ask such a question, but decided not to ask. Instead, she answered “Good and bad and right and wrong are relative and dependent on who you ask. If you wrong somebody, they will call you a villain. If you help somebody, they will call you a hero. If you help somebody at the expense of another, you are both a hero and a villain. If you help a few at the expense of many, you are a hero to a few and a villain to many. If you help many at the expense of a few then you are a hero to many and a villain to few. However, you should not concern yourself with what others think. Instead, you should ask yourself this: Are my actions just? Am I doing this for the right reason? If there is malice and malevolence behind your actions then you are most likely helping the wrong people do wrong things. If here are good intentions behind your actions then you are helping good people sort out their problems. It is you who defines who you are, not many, and definitely not a few.”

“The universe is not black or white or even gray.” Stella explained “But rather a multitude of colors.”

“It is up to you to interpret these colors and paint your own picture.” Stella finished.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 17, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_The plan_

_"Paint my own picture?"_

Riley face just froze,.....she was deep in thought, and then she snapped out of it. She had no time to think...she wanted to repay South Saint Haven for all her actions.....all the times where she stole....and harm just to survive. She used her powers for bad...but at the same time it was for survival?

"South Saint Haven...as you should know...is poor. North Saint Haven holds most of South Saint Haven wealth. You see...I heard two decades ago South Saint Haven was never nearly as bad as it was now. But one man, Oliver North played a big part in why South Saint Haven economy went bad. That is why.....we will steal a large portion of food from him. And maybe some of his wealth...he was the cause of this......I need your help. His wealth brings him advanced technology and weaponry.  This will be a dangerous mission, that is no doubt."


----------



## Island (Sep 18, 2012)

Stella mulled this over for a few seconds and decided ?I cannot. I am only a guest on your world, and I cannot involve myself in morally ambiguous acts that may or may not be for the right reason. Please understand what I mean. You may feel that you are right, but there is something you may not know. You may be inadvertently harming even more people by venturing off on a whim. I do not wish to involve myself in something that could potentially harm others or damage my relationship with my thus far gracious hosts.?

?Besides,? the transcendent reminded Riley, ?The younger members of a species need to be taught discipline and respect before they decide which rules to disregard and who wrong in favor of another. It would be very careless and irresponsible of me to encourage such negative behavior in somebody as young as yourself.?

?Why don?t we?? Stella scratched her head nervously. She figured Riley might be somewhat upset especially since she just spent the last five minutes trying to win her trust.

?I believe the younger members of your species?? she thought back on something she saw before ?Set up these stands in which they exchange lemon juice for currency. Perhaps we could go to North Saint Haven and sell our juices.?


----------



## Bringer (Sep 18, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_Do what now?_

Riley had a dumbfounded look on her face, how else would she help South Saint Haven? Some times doing the wrong thing ends up being the right thing to do. Riley knew she was asking for to much, that is why Riley was willing to do things on her own. But something Stella said stuck onto Riley? Lemonade stand?

*Flashback* 











Memories,....they were like wounds that would never heal for Riley. Stella.....its like some of the things she said reminded of her of her past. Back when she was happy. Riley was thinking of one of her most dearest memories. The time...where she and her father opened up a lemonade stand.

"Daddy! Daddy! Daddy! Daddy! Look what I made!"

Riley said, as she held up a sign, with a lemon on the top, and in the middle it read "Riley's Lemonade Stand". And on the bottom it said 5.00 dollars. Riley had a toothy grin, she was so excited. She was going to make some money, she was saving up for a pet! She was not sure what kind of pet? A dog? A cat? A bird? Or a dogcatbird! 

"5 dollars? Hahaha. Child, don't you think that is a little much."

Riley father smiled, as he got up and lifted Riley up, and placed her on his neck as her hands were around his head. The man grabbed the board as he took his daughter outside. 

"You left your paint outside. Here let me fix your sign."

Riley father changed the price from 5.00 to .25 cents.

"Daaddy! How am I supposed to make money now!"

"Patience."

Her father laughed as he reached for a glass of lemonade. Suddenly he felt a tug on his hair. 

".25 cents daddy. I have gotta make money."

The girl said with a smile.

"I will go get your mother, she will make more lemonade."

*Endflashback*


*Fade to black*

It was about 11:00AM. Riley and Stella were set behind a wooden stand, and they had a bunch of lemons. Riley could barely stay awake, she slept horribly. And got little sleep. She found this wooden stand in the junk yard. Along with some cardboard and wrote lemonade on it. And she "borrowed the lemons" from a store.

"...I can't believe I agreed to this....oh and we owe the fruit store about 20 dollars...."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 18, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 East Saint Haven
 Chasing Trail

 ---​ 
Gingerly, I enter the east sector of Saint Haven and crack my neck. "There should be a psychic around here somewhere..." I mutter, taking out a map from my suit pocket. Indeed, there was a shack somewhere nearby about two blocks away with a 'seer' of sorts who lived inside. Hand grasped tightly around the handle of my sabre, I stride through the littered and empty streets of east Saint Haven peacefully and quietly until...

"That's a nice suit you have." A sneer like voice came from behind me. "Mind handin' it over? Otherwise..." A small cackle sound of moisture being frozen into air sounded in the air. "Things might get a bit nasty...you know?"

"_I don't have time to waste on this idiot._" In a flash, I spin around, and before my opponent could react, I close in on him, unsheathe my blade and slash across his chest in one quick movement. "You..." I say, turning around, left eye glowing and sabre still out. "Are slow." And with another sudden movement, I lunge, my opponent moving out of the way fast enough so that my sword only grazed the side of his cheek. 

Sliding back, he thrusts both arms forward, and the air around us suddenly grows chilly and cold as a dozen or so ice projectiles around him form, and fly towards me. Unrelenting, I move through the attack, a blur to my opponent as I once more close in on him. Reaching out a hand, I grab him by the collar and throw him towards a nearby wall and then throw my sabre and a knife, pinning him down to a wall. 

Quietly, I approach him and stop a few centimeres away from him. "*Do you know a woman named Shannon Starr?*" I ask in a low voice, killing intent practically seeping through every word I spoke.

Shaking, my victim replies: "N-no! But there's a psychic down the road from here who can help you out!" He cries pitifully. "J-just...don't kill me...I'm sorry, okay?" I give a small sigh and take out the sabre and knife, dropping the man onto the floor. "Thank you for your assistance." I reply with a brief nod of acknowledgement, and then set off.


----------



## Island (Sep 18, 2012)

Stelara Fjara
A Few Weeks Ago...
Lemonade Stand, North Saint Haven

*Riley & Stella's Ice Cold Lemonade (Only 25 Cents)!​*
There I stood behind this little stand on a random street in the middle of North Saint Haven. I did not know how to make lemonade, nor did I know how much to sell it for. In fact, I never even tasted lemonade before. According to the people on television, lemonade was served as a cold beverage on hot summer days and had a sour taste to it. Unfortunately, this did not mean much to me because I never experienced a hot summer day nor have I tasted something sour. I wished to try some, but I figured it would cut into our profit.

For the first hour, we sat there, and the young girl beside me twiddled her thumbs and complained about everything from the temperature to being hungry to having to use the bathroom.

We waited.

And waited.

And _waited_.

Finally I saw the silhouette of a little man against the blazing sun. Surely he was thirsty! When he came within shouting distance, I called out ?Hello there, would you please purchase some of our ice cold lemonade??

The man?s only response was ?HONK.?

I noticed that this was no man but rather? a goose. Our very first customer was neither a man nor a woman but a small duck-billed animal. As it waddled past, I saw Riley?s palm smack hard against her forehead. Then she mumbled something I could not understand and slumped over.

I remained patient because I knew that somebody could come along eventually. After all, what were the chances of nobody showing up? Riley, however, had a more pessimistic view of the situation. According to her math, we needed to sell 40 cups at 50 cents or 80 cups at 25 cents to break even and repay the grocery store for the lemons. Then we needed to sell an additional 50 cups to make this venture worthwhile.

I did not understand business, so I assumed she knew what she was talking about. In retrospect, the concept of a twenty-year old learning economics from a thirteen-year old was strange at best and absurd at worst. After all, what did a little girl know about business?

Either way, I was hoping. Somebody would come along. _Eventually_.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2012)

*North Saint Haven - Quite a while ago...*

Constantly taking out the trash in the eastern parts of the city can leave anyone tired out.  Rasphiel decided to take a bit of a break from his usual activities for that same reason and thought the northern part might be just a bit less shitty.  And now, here he is, looking at...a lemonade stand. 

A lemonade stand here, of all places?  Apparently the dangers of Saint Haven are lost on them, but their lack of common sense was their problem, not his.  Besides, it wouldn't hurt to take advantage of this.  He was planning on buying a drink anyway.

Rasphiel approaches the lemonade stand and simply says, "Give me a cup."


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 18, 2012)

*Alana McKendricks-Rogue
East Saint Haven*

Alana pulled out her cell phone and enter his phone into her own cell phone and hit save. She flip over her phone for Masaru to get her cell number. she was not in the mood to throw a knife at him with her number on a card. She guessed she will see him tomorrow, hopeful he would not warp her somewhere while Masaru dream about crap. She did not know how that work as she did not to end up anywhere in her pajamas. She probably would lock up and play an instrument that she choose and the music in whatever mode she was in. It was going to be a good and wistful mode.

"I will see you tomorrow, don't work yourself tonight. You be sleeping on the plane with your head on my shoulder."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 18, 2012)

*S**hannon Starr*
*~Anxiety~*

Shannon swung her legs, as the night time sky started to rise. In the far distance she could see the small stars, glistening in the great moonlight. However directly above clouds had rolled in, how far had she traveled? Apparently not far enough. It was cold, too cold; she could see her manifested frosty breath as she exhaled. The small little flakes of snow started to fall, something which surprised Shannon.

 "Snow in this time of the year? Well that's a shock...No, it actually isn't. Come on out."

A man jumped up from one of the smaller buildings, as he looked up at Shannon. He was pretty tall, however on this large cylinder pole she sat quite above him.

"Well, what took you so long? You know how long I've waited. Now I'll trade you info for that item you promised me. Once done report back to the group and I'll rendezvous at a later date, as soon as I can get away."

At first the man simply chuckled, and started laughing. Shannon's face had a look of distastefulness, knowing he was always like this. She felt as if he should just get this over with, that things should be done quick and painlessly without unnecessarily stretching them out.

"You think you can stay away for so long without a punishment? It was only supposed to be a three day deal type of thing. Besides you better watch your mouth, I'm your superior, you take orders from me! Anyways here's what you want, I'll be seeing you in a few days."

He floated directly next to Shannon, on a small piece of floating ice. He threw down a item covered in shadows, and in exchange, he placed his hand on her head. His hand glew blue for a second, and then quickly faded. He nodded and left Shannon alone in almost an instant. Shannon was shocked though, the snow continued to fall. Maybe this was to monitor her activity. Regardless she was prepared for what she must do.  ​


----------



## Bringer (Sep 18, 2012)

*Riley Roth-Spirit*
_First sell_

Riley had been exhausted ever since this thing was started. She found the cardboard, and wooden stand, she found the marker, she got the lemons, she made the lemonade, oh and she stole sugar,water bottles,and plastic cups. An additional debt the two would have to pay up. She even told Stella how much cups of lemonade they would need to sell. She actually left the stand to Stella, as Riley constantly had naps here and there. It was pretty silent between the two individuals. Riley said nothing this whole time out here. Not even muttering a single word. When she was not sleeping using her arms as pillows, she has the palm of her hand against her cheek, while her elbow holds up her face on the table.

Riley knew this idea would never work, but yet she agreed? Perhaps Riley was being optimistic? Maybe Riley wanted to get out of doing the bad thing, and decided to earn money instead of steal money. The only reason she wanted to steal, because she felt as if she was out of options. Riley could not help to facepalm, as a goose showed up. Who in their right minds would mix up a goose and a human? Riley put her head down once again, there was no hope.

Suddenly Riley felt a human presence, her empathy...sensed human emotions near. It was now or never. Riley rose her head, slowly. Although she was glad that her and Stella may finally make some progress, her face had a bland expression, and her voice was monotone,dry,emotionless.

"Would you like some lemonaaa-?"

Riley looked up....only to look in disappointment? Was her powers failing her? How could there just be a duck? Suddenly the duck said something...words. As rare as this may sound, this was nothing new to Riley. She seen some freaky shit in South Saint Haven as well. South Saint Haven was not just poor...it was filled with many creepy creatures and such.

"What happened to you?"

"Got any grapes!?" 

Riley sighed? 

"Why do you need grapes."

"My X girlfriend turned me into a duck using magic! The only way to fix this if I get grapes before sunset or I stay like this forever! I saw you two and thought you could help me! I followed you all the way from South Saint Haven! I waddled as fast as I could!"

"Witch?"

"...Yeah."

"Sorry we don't have any grapes, though in hindsight you should never really date a witch."

"......"

"......."

The duck looked at Stella.

"Do you have any gra-"

"Leave now!"

Riley snapped as the duck waddled away, Riley was about done, until she seen some guy with greyish white hair, he didn't look old so that had to be either dyed or natural. If natural Riley could suspect that he was either a mutant, or what ever else. 

"Give me a cup."

Riley simply grabbed a plastic cup, with lemonade that was pre made not to long ago.

"25 cents."

The girl spoke, as she raised out her right hand waiting for him to drop a quarter in it, as she had her left hand against her cheek, with her left elbow on the table. Riley was not even looking at the guy, she was just staring the other way.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Riley simply grabbed a plastic cup, with lemonade that was pre made not to long ago.
> 
> "25 cents."
> 
> The girl spoke, as she raised out her right hand waiting for him to drop a quarter in it, as she had her left hand against her cheek, with her left elbow on the table. Riley was not even looking at the guy, she was just staring the other way.



_Where the hell is she looking at?  Aren't you supposed to at least look at your fucking customer?  Lack of common sense and shitty work manners._

Of course, he doesn't say anything and as long as he gets his drink, he wouldn't give a darn what they do with themselves.  He reaches into his coat pocket and places a quarter on her hand, takes his drink, and swiftly walks away from them without saying a word.

He takes a sip and thinks the drink could have been better, but it also could have been much worse.  Better than nothing, at least.


----------



## Island (Sep 19, 2012)

*Wilhelm von Hafenstadt ? Saint Haven*
A Few Weeks Ago?
Lemonade Stand, North Saint Haven

Damn, did I have the worst hangover or what?! Normally I didn?t get hangovers, but I remembered drinking from dusk to dawn the other day and woke up in an entirely different part of the city. I recalled something about downing moonshine out of a keg and then going shot to shot with this guy with regenerative powers. I learned, or at least I think I learned, that guys that can regenerate can hold their liquor far longer than most.

I?m pretty sure I put him under the table? eventually. Either that or I put his head through the table in anger. The latter sounded about right since I also remembered something about him pissing me off and trying to start a fight.

So there I was. I did what I normally did to cure hangovers: drink some more. You can?t get a hangover if you?re still drunk, right? At least that?s what I thought. The last several years of my life had been one consecutive stupor, and I rarely felt the effects of hangovers because I never stopped drinking.

Eventually I ended up in North Saint Haven. This part of my city was one of the nicer places to be. The houses were big, the people drove nice cars, and everybody seemed happy. _I hated them_. I hated them with a burning passion. I wanted to smash their cars and throw them through the front of their multi-million dollar homes. These people, I always thought, were the source of corruption and poverty in Saint Haven. They hoarded all this money for themselves while homeless kids went hungry in South Saint Haven.

What the hell? Was that a lemonade stand? I hadn?t seen one of them for years. I figured that I might as well walk over. After all, who doesn?t like hard lemonade? If they didn?t have hard lemonade then I?d just mix whatever they had with a bottle that I kept under my robe. No harm done.

I didn?t realize how much I reeked of alcohol until I approached the stand. Behind it sat some blonde babe. As soon as I got near, she pinched her nose and started to gag.

She asked me between her gagging fits ?Greetings. May I interest you in a cup of lemonade for only twenty-five cents??

To this I agreed. I grabbed one of the tiny cups with my massive hands, poured in some ethanol from my flask, downed it? then another? then _another_?

I think by the time I was finished, I spent a couple dollars?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 East Saint Haven
 The Seer

 ---

The esteemed psychic's little shack was sitting there, in a corner of the east section of the city. A dirty, and slightly unsafe, looking 'barber's shop' that also ran a psychic service for individuals who possessed a 'token'. How you got one of those was lost to me, but I was fairly confident in my ability to persuade the psychic to show me what I wanted to see. Tentatively, I walk into the building and glance around.

The inside was...fairly clean. Not in the good way, though. Clean in that the entire place was devoid of any sort of 'presence' or even any furniture. All there was was a single sofa lying against the wall, a table, two chairs and a mirror hung up on the wall. My instinct told me that the man known as Joseph Peer was upstairs. 

I quickly find the stairs (a not at all difficult task, given the small size of the room) and head up, into the spacious room of Joseph Peer. A sofa, a television, a cof? table at the side and a bed at the far end of the room. My eyes quickly focused in on Joseph Peer, hiding behind the sofa.

"I can see you." I say with a frown.

"I know!" A slightly high pitched voice squeaks out from behind the couch, and the seer jumps up to see me, a tall spindly man with slightly greasy long black hair and bright brown eyes. "I foresaw this. Your name is..."  The lanky man furrows his eyebrows in concentration. 

I decide to help him out a little. "Alexander Fortis." I add helpfully. 

"I knew that! And I knew you were going to say that too! I've seen this entire exchange!" Joseph exclaims and beams at me slightly creepily. 

"Then I suppose you know what I want." I give my best attempt at a polite smile. It fails and turns into more of a scowl instead. 

"Yes," he nods quickly, "you wish for me to track the location of Shannon Starr!" Joseph smiles, and an awkward pause follows. 

"Well?" My semi-smile semi-scowl drops into a frown. 

"Well what?" The seer mimics my frown of confusion. 

"Will you help me track down Shannon Starr?"

"Ah, about that..." Joseph looks down and twiddles with his fingers. "I'm afraid not. For one, I don't think you have a token! And two, I owe a favour to her!" 

Threateningly, I take a step forward, the floorboard creaking slightly under the pressure of my foot. Narrowing my eyes, I say: "Is this favour more important than your life, Peer?" A bluff, obviously. But this guy probably wasn't smart enough to see through it.

A spider-like arm shoots out and grabs a mug off of the coffee table and he holds it up in a defensive stance. "I'm armed! Stay away from me!" Joseph shouts, waving the mug threateningly in my direction.

Tiredly, I give a sigh. "Look, Joseph, I don't want to have to attack you." I take a glance at his almost nonexistent biceps. "I might break you or something." I add.

With a finger, he points to the mug in his right hand and grins feebly. "In the hands of a true master, even a mug can be as dangerous as a sword!" Joseph boasts, attempting to puff out his chest. Amusingly, this fails, and all it accomplishes is make the shape of his ribs stick out prominently through his shirt.

"Are you a true master?" I tilt my head to the side skeptically. 

Another pause follows. Until finally, the mug wielding seer replies. "...no."
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 19, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

Garth's place

The name of a hero​*
Frustration! "Wha'? What's wrong with Stellar? It's a great name, ain't it Garth?" Kevin pressured his friend into agreeing. The muscular mutant just shook his head, sighed, and began measuring Stella.

"It'd be catchy! Trust me. Spectacular Stellar will be the most cool superhero of all time! Here.." Kevin paused and picked up a pair of shades.

"Hey!" Garth complained, momentarily glancing up from his 'duties'. "Put my shit down!"


"Tsk, tsk, my loyal subject. This was a gift from the prince. You should be honored that I've taken interest in it." Kevin explained as he approached Stella before plopping the shades onto her face.

"Voila!" Kevin exclaimed, dusting his hands off while grinning. It was a moment of complete and utter brilliance on his part. Definitely. Stretching now, Kevin watched Garth hold up what was clearly a cape of some sort. He fixed it nearly upon Stella's shoulders, and nodded.

"This'll have to do for now, until I fix you an outfit," Garth explained. For Kevin, he merely tossed the black cape over his head. "This here's for you, 'Prince'. Make sure you don't ruin it."

"Hmm... I guess it fits me," said Kevin with a snort, before posing with his cape. "The Amazing Cosmo strikes again! Sexy bitches and random evil assholes beware!"

Glad to be outfitted, Kevin took Stella's hand and flew out of the window before his friend could even be offered a proper thank you. "Cya Garth! Places to go, things to do!" Kevin cried as he took to the skies. He was flying even quicker now, Stella might note, far faster than he could move on foot anyhow.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 East Saint Haven
 The Seer II

 ---

It was so hard to restrain himself from attacking. Back in the days at the military academy, he would have punched anybody that annoyed him. But...now he was a _public figure_. A hero. And he was already stepping on thin ice anyway with the destruction their last fight with Stone caused. 

"Are you sure you want to do this?" I frown.

"No." The seer shook his head sadly. "*But I must!*" He screeched and came at me, mug swinging. I sigh, and duck below the swing, shooting out a hand and grabbing him by the collar like I did before and chucking him at the coffee table, breaking it as the spindly man landed painfully, groaning. 

Standing over him, I bend down and stick my sabre into the ground. "You have ten seconds to show me what I want to see." I say quietly. "Ten."

"I will not sell out a friend!"

"Nine."

"My loyalty is unwavering!"

"Eight."

"Alright, alright! I'll show you!" The seer caved in.

"I knew you'd see things my way." I nod sagely. 

I hear some incoherent grumbling, but ignore it. Dusting his shoulders off and groaning, the seer rises up places his hand on my forehead. "I'll imprint the image inside your mind..." More incoherent mumbling, and then...

A flash of white. My vision of the room slowly fades away into nothingness, and then...the white receded, an image gradually growing. 




> Shannon swung her legs, as the night time  sky started to rise. In the far distance she could see the small stars,  glistening in the great moonlight. However directly above clouds had  rolled in, how far had she traveled? Apparently not far enough. It was  cold, too cold; she could see her manifested frosty breath as she  exhaled. The small little flakes of snow started to fall, something  which surprised Shannon.
> 
> "Snow in this time of the year? Well that's a shock...No, it actually isn't. Come on out."
> 
> ...




The vision ends, and I jolt awake. The seer is gone, presumably escaped from the scene before I could regain consciousness. But none of that mattered. I now had the location of Shannon Starr.
​


----------



## Island (Sep 19, 2012)

Stelara Fjara ? The Spectacular? Stellar?.?
A Few Weeks Later?
In the Sky

Cosmo gave me this accessory that went over my eyes, and I did not understand their purpose. I did not have a visual impairment, and they certainly did not enhance my vision. Instead, they darkened the room around me and made it difficult to see! However, I did not want to upset Cosmo, so I graciously accepted his gift Plus, I assumed that these ?shades? were fashionable among humans. 

Then Cosmo put this cape around my neck. To my knowledge, most superheroes wore capes. I did not know why as they seemed impractical and could get stuck in doors or on a handle.

I did not question it, however.

Finally, Cosmo said goodbye to his friend, grabbed my hand, and lifted me out the window. He took off at an amazing speed, and I did my best to keep up. I did not know where we were going, only that we were seeing a ?movie.? I wondered where humans went to see ?movies,? but I figured that Cosmo knew where he was going, so I would just wait and see?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 20, 2012)

Alexander Fortis - Wrath
 East Saint Haven
 Shannon Starr

 ---

A grin forms on my mouth as I arrive, thankful for the fact it was only a very short ten minute drive or so. Leaving the warmth of my car, I step outside, a cold blast of frost and snow hitting me in the face. "The hell?" I frown, allowing a snowflake to drop in my hand. Why was it snowing here?

Ultimately, I decide to ignore it. It wasn't serious, and was most likely an issue that could and would be addressed later. _This _was much more important. My heavy and intense footsteps leave deep marks in the snow, creating a trail of marks behind me as I follow the ones made by Shannon Starr. I practically scoff at the girl's inexperience. She should have _known _I was going to track her down somehow, so why didn't she bother hiding the snow trails? If she didn't think I'd come chase her down, then she clearly wasn't doing a very good job as a mole. 

Coat tail billowing behind me in the icy wind, I finally reach Starr, who has yet to notice me. I stop walking and tighten my hold around my sabre. Unknowingly, a faint red glow manifests around me, melting the snowflakes and snow around me. "*Hello, Starr.*" My voice remains cold and impassive, but drips of wrath and killing intent.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 20, 2012)

*Kevin Terrez - The Amazing Cosmo!™

North Saint Haven

Movies!​*
Kevin entered the theater and people immediately were pointing, gasping, and whispering. He ignored them all and went right up to the concession stand. Kevin wasted no time getting an arm full of snacks. Three popcorns, two nachos, two extra large drinks, all sorts of various candy goodies, and two hot dogs. 

Kevin walked forward and set most of it down as he said, "Hey.. so we're gonna see the new Bat Hero movie." Putting out his wallet, he slid out a twenty and held it out. The man scowled at him and said, "So you wanna see a movie, eh...?" 

"Uh.. yeah?" Kevin replied, an eyebrow arched quizzically. "Got any weapons on you...? I don't trust you. Yeah I know you're a hero.. but a hero... isn't real... a hero is imaginary and you don't show your face so how can I trust you? How can you trust me? How can anyone trust anything?"

"...Uh..." Kevin managed, a bit caught off guard by the dramatic freckle faced teenager glaring at him from behind the glass. "Dude I just want a ticket. Don't be an ass."

"OHO. ASS, HUH? I'M AN ASS? THE GREAT AMAZING COSMO USES PROFANE LANGUAGE. SOME HERO. ASS, ASS, ASS. ANYTHING ELSE YOU'D LIKE FOR THE WORLD TO KNOW YOU SAY?" Shouted the teenaged ticket provider. 

"Look I'm just trying to watch the movie you goofy little son of a bitch! Let me get two tickets or I swear I'll going to blow your god damned head off!" Kevin blurted, the stress of the day catching up with him.

"...Fucking asshole," the wheezy voiced teen muttered, taking the money and sliding two tickets out.

Kevin bobbed his head towards the tickets and said, "Uh, could'ja get those?" Walking ahead, Kevin slurped at his soda as he said, "See, what'd I tell you? Movies are fun! Look at all of those arcade games! Wanna try one?"


----------

